# Diablo III Clubhouse



## CrackerJack (Feb 7, 2011)

Please use this thread to talk about Diablo III. On release day, I'll add a players list! I'll will try to update this as much as possible


TPU Member's 
Forum Name / BattleTags
W1zzard / W1zzard#1722
AlienIsGOD / AlienIsGOD69#1132
slyfox2151 / Slyfox#1583 
Kreij / Kreij#1784
brandonwh64 / brandonwh64#1534
cadaveca / cadaveca#1134
Arciks / Arciks#2909
razaron / razaron#1882
Black Haru / BlackHaru#1483
Gilletter / gilletter#1820
bostonbuddy / killdar#1919
v12dock | v12dock#1157 
lyndonguitar / lyndonguitar#1663
entropy13 / Atomizer13#6323
bbmarley / noib#1558
Flibolito / Treefitty #1836
Delta6326 / Delta6326#1894
AsRock / AsRock#1110
pr0n Inspector / Caveman#1522
Zubasa / Zubasa00#3388
Mindweaver / Mindweaver#1523
<<Onafets>> / SirClutch#6346
Aceman.au / Aceman#1839


Note: Best way to get added, is to just PM your BattleTag. This thread gets a lot of traffic and I don't get to see everything (Must have at least 50+ posts)​

Plot: 
Twenty years have passed since the destruction of the Worldstone. The world of Sanctuary was prepared for an invasion from the Burning Hells. However, the invasion never happened, prompting Deckard Cain to seek information as to why.​

Classes:
Demon Hunter- The Demon Hunter is a new class being introduced in Diablo 3. With what gameplay Blizzard have shown of it, the Demon Hunter looks to be a combination of the Assassin; with its ability to throw grenades, and the Amazon in its usage of crossbows. However the class looks as if it is going to dual-wield crossbows which is a completely original concept in reference to prior games. 

Monk- The Monk is another melee based class. It appears to rely entirely, or at least mostly on its fists and fist based weapons similar to the weapon choice of the Assassin in the previous game. Some attacks will have a limited range, so not all combat occurs at very close range. He also possess holy-light abilities with allow for healing. 

Wizard- The Wizard is the run-of-the-mill magic user in Diablo III combining the brilliance of the Sorceress and the cunning and stealth of the Assassin. Only the female Wizard was playable in Blizzcon, the male Wizard's gameplay was revealed a few days later. Jay Wilson had stated that fans will "hate" one of the new classes for the game, courtesy of it resembling a former one. But, seeing the attitude of the new Wizard compared to its brooding predecessors and the powerful skills it wields, fans have taken a certain liking for the Wizard.

Barbarian- The Barbarian returns from Diablo 2 as the straightforward brute-force fighter, with some new abilities as well. The Barbarian's mechanics seem very similar to those in the last game, with most moves being very close range, with exceptions such as the Leap ability.

Witch Doctor- The Witch Doctor will be a new class. They can summon undead monsters, but without the need of dead bodies like the Necromancer. They appear to be a mixture of the Necromancer, the Druid and an alchemist, with some skills also reminiscent of the Warlock from World of Warcraft, such as Terrify and Mass Confusion. While these are old Necromancer skills, they are much more potent now.​

Followers: 
Eirena the Enchantress "Wizard"
Lvl 5: Disorient / Forceful Push / Charm
Lvl 10: Decoy / Reflect Missiles / Powered Armor
Lvl 15: Focused Mind / Amplify Damage / Lowered Resistance
Lvl 20: Energize / Energy Bomb / Guidance

Lyndon the Scoundrel "Demon Hunter"
Lvl 5: Rapid Fire / Crippling Shot / Poison Bolts
Lvl 10: Dirty Fighting / Bandage / Scavenge
Lvl 15: Power Shot / Multishot / Rain of Gold
Lvl 20: Vanish / Anatomy / Black Market

Kormac the Templar "Barbarian" 
Lvl 5: Heal / Charge / Protection
Lvl 10: Loyalty / Intimidate / Guardian
Lvl 15: Tribute / Inspire / Intervene
Lvl 20: Onslaught / Knight / Empathy​

Difficulty:
Normal
Nightmare
Hell
Inferno​

Leveling:
Level Cap: 60​

Videos:
Barbarian, Witch Doctor & Wizard Spells

Screenshots:


Spoiler






> Barbarian
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sources:
Diablo Wiki
Wikipedia


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 7, 2011)

Diablo III's release date is somewhere between now and never.  Usually much closer to never when it involves Blizzard.

If it comes this year, I'd expect it to launch closer to November since there's not a WoW expansion brewing.


----------



## v12dock (Feb 7, 2011)

Possible, Blizzcon 2011 was announced today


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 7, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Diablo III's release date is somewhere between now and never.  Usually much closer to never when it involves Blizzard.
> 
> If it comes this year, I'd expect it to launch closer to November since there's not a WoW expansion brewing.



Right, When it comes to expansion.. there all over it and out in stores within 2 years. But getting the first release takes forever


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 7, 2011)

wow if this is true that would be amazing


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 7, 2011)

As much as I want to believe it, there's just too much proof pointing towards Q4 2011.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 7, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> As much as I want to believe it, there's just too much proof pointing towards Q4 2011.



well... that is on the border of Q4 though


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> As much as I want to believe it, there's just too much proof pointing towards Q4 2011.



Including walmart, their just trying to get ya go Walmart before any were else lol. it's out when it's out  better of forgettng about it till hard facts are out.

Better of having a TPU raffle ( with a picked winner ) what the release date is  as your guess is just as good as me saying June \ July 2010\11.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 8, 2011)

My guess is winter 2011 or maybe next year.....


----------



## Disparia (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice.

/crosses fingers. Along with a release date sometime this year, here's to hoping that the Witch Doctor is a decent enough pet class. Dev's have said not to expect Necromancer-level pets, but maybe it won't be so bad.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 8, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> Nice.
> 
> /crosses fingers. Along with a release date sometime this year, here's to hoping that the Witch Doctor is a decent enough pet class. Dev's have said not to expect Necromancer-level pets, but maybe it won't be so bad.



YAY no necro pets... Although i did like how the bodys exploded when made lol.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2011)

Lets hope this is true!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Flibolito (Feb 8, 2011)

Anytime in 2011 would be sweet, the sooner the better. the game looks sick!


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 8, 2011)

I really look forward to Diablo 3 it might stop me playing WoW lol
I look forward to playing a Demon Hunter


----------



## caleb (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't wanna kill the fun in waiting but do you remember how D2 release date was pushed forward for like 2 years ? ^^


----------



## TAViX (Feb 8, 2011)

But I still hate the cheesy graphics and health orbs......


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2011)

When I look at release dates for anything from Blizzard, I always refer to this.

Copyright 2004-2011 Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. All rights reserved. "Soon" does not imply any particular date, time, decade, century, or millennia in the past, present, and certainly not the future. "Soon" shall make no contract or warranty between Blizzard Entertainment and the end user. "Soon" will arrive some day, Blizzard does guarantee that "soon" will be here before the end of time. Maybe. Do not make plans based on "soon" as Blizzard will not be liable for any misuse, use, or even casual glancing at "soon."



IndigoGoose said:


> I really look forward to Diablo 3 it might stop me playing WoW lol
> I look forward to playing a Demon Hunter



I wouldn't look to D3 to replace MMOs. If it's anything like the other 2 games, it will be a grindfest that you can run through as much as you want. Diablo has always been a repetitive game, just what it is.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 8, 2011)

caleb said:


> Don't wanna kill the fun in waiting but do you remember how D2 release date was pushed forward for like 2 years ? ^^



Well they have not said any date what so regardless what Walmart \ Gamestop\EB say they just making sure you check in just in case there is a date update and to go to them 1st..

So could be 3 years for what we know or any of those shops.



1Kurgan1 said:


> When I look at release dates for anything from Blizzard, I always refer to this.
> 
> *Copyright 2004-2011 Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. All rights reserved. "Soon" does not imply any particular date, time, decade, century, or millennia in the past, present, and certainly not the future. "Soon" shall make no contract or warranty between Blizzard Entertainment and the end user. "Soon" will arrive some day, Blizzard does guarantee that "soon" will be here before the end of time. Maybe. Do not make plans based on "soon" as Blizzard will not be liable for any misuse, use, or even casual glancing at "soon."*
> 
> ...



LMAO, so true


----------



## Drone (Feb 8, 2011)

No Amazon = No Fun. At least for me.

I bet Diablo 3 comes ... maybe in 2012


----------



## niko084 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't listen to what Wallymart says...

When Blizzard gives a release date add 90 days.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 8, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Don't listen to what Wallymart says...
> 
> When Blizzard gives a release date add 90 days.



no no no

its 90 on expansions 120-180 on full games


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG they should just focus on Diablo 3


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 11, 2011)

looks like it true nothing this year to busy counting the money from WoW 

Blizzard Entertainment has outlined its release schedule for the coming two years.

Activision COO Thomas Tippl told investors that the firm's current "outlook" does not include a Blizzard release this year, in which case players can expect a "minimum" of two games in 2012.

"Because Blizzard Entertainment has not yet confirmed the launch date for its next global release, our outlook at this time does not include a new game from Blizzard in 2011," he said, according to Joystiq.

"Should we not release a major title from Blizzard this year, we would expect for planning purposes to launch a minimum of two Blizzard titles in 2012."

The two titles are suggested to be Starcraft II: Heart Of The Swarm and Diablo III.

Blizzard president Mike Morhaime added that details of the Diablo III beta will be revealed at the company's next investors meeting in three months' time.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 11, 2011)

2012 is going to be a good year if that happens
But knowing blizz it will be released later than that


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2011)

hardly news but Blizzard is investigating the possibility of Diablo III on current-gen consoles.

source

Gamasutra reported this in November.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2011)

Kotaku reports that Blizzard wants it out this year. But if it ain't awesome, no 2011 release.


----------



## happita (Feb 12, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Kotaku reports that Blizzard wants it out this year. But if it ain't awesome, no 2011 release.



That's what I like and hate about Blizzard. But I guess its for the best. Wouldn't want an unfinished game on our hands.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

I would LOL my brains out of D3 actually comes out on consoles


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 12, 2011)

the original Diablo was on Playstation. Runic had to redesign the controls and UI for Torchlight (XBLA) but apparently a lot of the developers prefer this version. too much money to be made on consoles. I think if the RTS genre worked on consoles Blizzard would of ported Starcraft II.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I would LOL my brains out of D3 actually comes out on consoles



Why? If I was a developer I would want my product to cover as many markets as possible.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 12, 2011)

Console? Blizzard can #&#*$@(& and @W#*$& my @#&$ while &*(@#$& and @W*(#&$ in the #*(&$#()!!!!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2011)

@Jizz : So if it comes out on PC *and *consoles you are going to tell them to !@%^!#$(!!# ?


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 12, 2011)

Starcraft was released on Nintendo 64.

Just sayin'


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 12, 2011)

so did Halo Wars lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Starcraft was released on Nintendo 64.
> 
> Just sayin'



and was AWESOME... til it started lagging 10 minutes in


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Why? If I was a developer I would want my product to cover as many markets as possible.



I'd just find a funny. Image WoW on consoles? Imagine those hardcore Diablo II PC Players try to play on consoles? Just find the idea amusing and weird


----------



## TAViX (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't wary guys, the leaked alpha will be available 2 months early, hehe


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

Man, how long has it been since they released the first gameplay videos, 2 years ?

They better release it soon because their graphics will look outdated, but then again, not many Diablo fans care about graphics just the hardcore gameplay.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I would LOL my brains out of D3 actually comes out on consoles



Diablo 1 came out on the PS1.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Feb 12, 2011)

08/01/11? but its feb now not jan


----------



## AsRock (Feb 12, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Man, how long has it been since they released the first gameplay videos, 2 years ?
> 
> They better release it soon because their graphics will look outdated, but then again, not many Diablo fans care about graphics just the hardcore gameplay.



Thats it though by time it comes out chances are it will not have top graphics as i am sure making all those combination's of stuff takes a hell long time even more so if it has as many as D2 had.

Like you could find 1/2 dozen of things each day.  That shit gotta take a hell long time to do lol.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @Jizz : So if it comes out on PC *and *consoles you are going to tell them to !@%^!#$(!!# ?



Diablo - PC, then Mac, then Playstation.
Starcraft - PC, then Mac, then N64.

(decent spans of time between each release)

As long as Blizzard keeps the focus on PC, and aren't stalling because they're thinking about other systems now we're cool  It was just too much yesterday to hear "console" as well as Runic's lack of hardcore-ness in the same day.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 12, 2011)

Runic is trying to generate capital so they can develop a MMO.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 12, 2011)

DriedFrogPills said:


> 08/01/11? but its feb now not jan



Americans write in month/day/year.  So August 1st, 2011.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 7, 2011)

I know this is a bit late but i just watched the gameplay videos on the website.
And i have to say its looks ACE 
Can't wait i think it will be coming out this year but i'm not holding my breath


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 7, 2011)

Will this be a pay per month game?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Will this be a pay per month game?



negative. counter-terrorist win.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2011)

IMO if Blizzard thinks consoles can handle the game then I don't see why they won't make that decision, but yeah I really doubt they will redesign a game franchise to cater for all platforms like Cryingtek did with Crysis 2. 

I'm waiting patiently here for their next masterpiece ! Probably the only developers that have never disappointed me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2011)

consoles can handle Diablo III. the issue is will Microsoft drop it's licensing fee and support Battle.net on the XBOX 360. I don't think Sony would have a problem.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 7, 2011)

I really look forward to it on PC but on console i think it might be hard to control


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> I really look forward to it on PC but on console i think it might be hard to control



Diablo was released for the Sony Playstation and controlled well. Torchlight is coming out on XBOX Live. it's already been reviewed and controls well. 

I don't think it would be an issue.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Diablo was released for the Sony Playstation and controlled well. Torchlight is coming out on XBOX Live. it's already been reviewed and controls well.
> 
> I don't think it would be an issue.



This. Consoles always were capable of good controls when it came to hack and slash RPG dungeon crawlers. Eg, Champions of Norath, Dungeons and Dragons and Baldur's Gate series.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok maybe i should have said harder to control


----------



## n-ster (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you guys ever seen hardcore Diablo II players in actions? with like 30 bajillion hotkeys and clicking and pressing keyboard buttons like there is no tomorrow? yea, can't really to that with a controller with like 15 buttons


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Have you guys ever seen hardcore Diablo II players in actions? with like 30 bajillion hotkeys and clicking and pressing keyboard buttons like there is no tomorrow? yea, can't really to that with a controller with like 15 buttons



developers make additions to ease micro management.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 7, 2011)

Blizzard makes their games work with a wide range of PC's, so getting D3 on a console will not be a problem.  I'm not too worried about it.

I am, however, worried about Diablo 4 MW2.


----------



## techtard (Mar 7, 2011)

It'll be done when it's done. It will work on almost any system. It will also be poorly optimized for modern computers, so your top of the line rigs will be total overkill.
Not sure if I'm gonna buy this game. I'm starting to lose faith in Blizz since the Activision aquisition.


----------



## dir_d (Mar 7, 2011)

techtard said:


> It'll be done when it's done. It will work on almost any system. It will also be poorly optimized for modern computers, so your top of the line rigs will be total overkill.
> Not sure if I'm gonna buy this game. I'm starting to lose faith in Blizz since the Activision aquisition.



Blizz didnt do anything special all the time they were by themselves anyways. This has nothing to do with Activision.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just want the game released so we can call it a  complete bust or the best game ever made. I am just tired of waiting!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 7, 2011)

It's going to be a complete bust unless you wait, so if you want the best game ever made, get patient.


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 7, 2011)

What do you feel about all those criticism around it regarding some childish graphics and also health orbs?

Personally I cannot wait for it, I hope will have LAN too, not like St2...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 7, 2011)

last I heard after the childish graphics came out the lead designer "stepped down" so I think they are remaking the look a little.

Health orbs? pic?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> last I heard after the childish graphics came out the lead designer "stepped down" so I think they are remaking the look a little.
> 
> Health orbs? pic?



It's a random drop from monster that will replenish your HP.

Blizzard thinks that we shouldn't be able to spam HP potions.

Lord of the Ring does look really colorful at some point, but that didn't ruin the movie's atmosphere. The same thing can be said to D3.

I have no problems with the colors.


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I have no problems with the colors.



Well I do, especially when you could see rainbows or other fluffy renderings in dungeons or other obscure places, hehe!


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 7, 2011)

Praetorian said:


> What do you feel about all those criticism around it regarding some childish graphics and also health orbs?
> 
> Personally I cannot wait for it, I hope will have LAN too, not like St2...



It won't have LAN.  It'll use bnet exclusively.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Diablo was released for the Sony Playstation and controlled well. Torchlight is coming out on XBOX Live. it's already been reviewed and controls well.
> 
> I don't think it would be an issue.



I played Diablo 1 on PS1, and loved it. Infact, I ctually didn't like it on PC, the UI on PS was way better, and I didn't have to deal with annoying people online, me and my cousin just played 2 player and it rocked. 



n-ster said:


> Have you guys ever seen hardcore Diablo II players in actions? with like 30 bajillion hotkeys and clicking and pressing keyboard buttons like there is no tomorrow? yea, can't really to that with a controller with like 15 buttons



15 buttons binded for what? That game is seriously like 2 - 3 good spells at max for most classes.



kid41212003 said:


> I have no problems with the colors.



I do, I wasn't a huge fan of D2 because it was too colorful, too open. D1 was better, was more intimidating, there is not a single memory in D2 that can compare with the first time I met *The Butcher* or even King Leoric, or Lazarus, and the butcher and king wereo n levels 2 and 3, just started off so epic, so scarey, so dark. D2 you ventured through colorful areas, cast colorful spells, just lacked the atmosphere. Epic Warrior there to slay Demons or not, you should still be shitting your Waistband of the Stars.


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I do, I wasn't a huge fan of D2 because it was too colorful, too open. D1 was better, was more intimidating, there is not a single memory in D2 that can compare with the first time I met *The Butcher* or even King Leoric, or Lazarus, and the butcher and king wereo n levels 2 and 3, just started off so epic, so scarey, so dark. D2 you ventured through colorful areas, cast colorful spells, just lacked the atmosphere. Epic Warrior there to slay Demons or not, you should still be shitting your Waistband of the Stars.



If you thought the D2 spells were colorful, just wait and see the ones from D3. You will need a 10bit monitor in order to admire them at full, haha!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh I know, to be honest, looking at D3 stuff scares me, especially since D2 did so well. Everyone has forgotten about D1, or they never played it. It was dark, scary, and full of atmosphere that D2 lacked. And to date its the 14th highest rated PC game of all time on Metacritic.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I played Diablo 1 on PS1, and loved it.



Agreed here, I found pressing X/Square/Triangle/Circle as one of the spells or melee attacks much more satisfying than pointing with a mouse and clicking, I may even consider playing D3 with my 360 controller depending on how they implement combat .


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2011)

it feels more natural to control a character with analog sticks. I don't like pointing and clicking either.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 8, 2011)

dir_d said:


> Blizz didnt do anything special all the time they were by themselves anyways. This has nothing to do with Activision.



There are numerous screenshots years ago of the "original" Diablo III, mostly of Heaven.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 8, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Diablo III's release date is somewhere between now and never.  Usually much closer to never when it involves Blizzard.
> 
> If it comes this year, I'd expect it to launch closer to November since there's not a WoW expansion brewing.



No just the horrible abomination that is Cataclysm. The name of the last expansion really explains what they did to the game. (and im not talking about how it transformed the world)


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 8, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No just the horrible abomination that is Cataclysm. The name of the last expansion really explains what they did to the game. (and im not talking about how it transformed the world)



Uh.  What are you talking about?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 8, 2011)

You mentioned that there wasnt a WoW expansion being released. While that is true yes, Blizzard is hard at work fixing or further destroying WoW by "fixing" what doesnt need to be fixed in WoW in turn breaking it further and making more people complain about it. Thus, I wouldnt expect Diablo 3 to be released this year.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 8, 2011)

WoW was so much better before they made it really easy in cataclysm


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2011)

I for one am glad they finally killed the game. now they can focus on something else


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 8, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> I for one am glad they finally killed the game. now they can focus on something else



Like another MMORPG?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 8, 2011)

Cata is not easy. Wrath was easy.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok cata made it really easy to lvl with all the guild perks and so on


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 8, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Ok cata made it really easy to lvl with all the guild perks and so on



Now that Ill agree with. They made leveling much easier from 1-80. But raiding and heroics, much, much harder.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 8, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Now that Ill agree with



I'm glad to hear that 

I think the dungeons are alot better with Cata


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No just the horrible abomination that is Cataclysm. The name of the last expansion really explains what they did to the game. (and im not talking about how it transformed the world)



Sorry, you are drunk, lol. BC was trash, and so was WotLK. BC's raids were decent, but the space crap feel was garbage. And WotLK started off way too easy. I don't know a single person that shares your opinion (and my guilds is a group of 20 real life friends, and I know others that play on other servers). So far content is tough, got a decent engine revamp, and we are back in azeroth, also arenas are better.

But, despite that, I would never want to see them use anything from it, or any other expansion in D3. WoW's too colorful, and models are too crap. Despite the isometric view, I've always been extremely impressed with how Diablo has looked, even D1 now I look back and am very impressed (I still play it on my PSP).


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2011)

I also want D3 to have the same atmosphere or better than Diablo 1. Sadly I know that wont happen...


----------



## techtard (Mar 8, 2011)

Blizzard is addicted to easy money. In order to make the most money possible, they have to dumb down the games for even the most retarded mouth-breathing, you-tube commenting, console gaming simpletons. And they make the games so easy that a pre-schooler can roll face.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone else stressed that there is not a knightly character this time around? I need a shiny armor-clad character to play most sword-related games.  Doesn't feel right without it.  Barbarians, Witch Doctors, Monk, Wizard, Demon Hunter but nothing like a knight.  Also, the character models and level of detail doesn't look any better than when WoW came out in 2005.

I don't get it, maybe it is supposed to be like this?  This is what you guys want from the franchise?


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there will be new classes when the game gets an expansion.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I'm pretty sure there will be new classes when the game gets an expansion.



yep in 2015


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I'm pretty sure there will be new classes when the game gets an expansion.



Which will be a DLC of course!


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 8, 2011)

Praetorian said:


> Which will be a DLC of course!



I'll believe it when I see it.  Blizzard doesn't exactly offer DLC they still do straight up expansions.


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.  Blizzard doesn't exactly offer DLC they still do straight up expansions.



DLC is the latest fashion thingy. Have you forgot?


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 8, 2011)

DLC has been around for a long while and Blizzard still puts out expansions rather then DLC.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2011)

techtard said:


> Blizzard is addicted to easy money. In order to make the most money possible, they have to dumb down the games for even the most retarded mouth-breathing, you-tube commenting, console gaming simpletons. And they make the games so easy that a pre-schooler can roll face.



Don't you mean to say that Blizzard is addicted to making their games playabl by everyone as they always have? They are still the most successful on the pc platform.. Why? Because their games run on most systems and are playable by all age groups for both casual/new gamers, you should be thanking them for contributing so much to the PC gaming community. The day blizzard sells out and starts making console ports would be the NWO for gaming .. And to be quite honest WoW seems closer to vanilla than ever? CC is back, heroic dungeons take more than half an hour to clear and mobs hit hard enough to make the healer and tank shit their pants. I am quite tired of seeing comments about how dumbed down WoW is... Vanilla days are over, they have a much bigger audience to cater for now, move on and don't be mad that new kids came to share our bad ass jumping castle.                                                                                                                         And to stay on topic I am assuming thy will reveal a paladin class maybe closer to the release of D3?


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 8, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Don't you mean to say that Blizzard is addicted to making their games playabl by everyone as they always have? They are still the most successful on the pc platform.. Why? Because their games run on most systems and are playable by all age groups for both casual/new gamers, you should be thanking them for contributing so much to the PC gaming community. The day blizzard sells out and starts making console ports would be the NWO for gaming .. And to be quite honest WoW seems closer to vanilla than ever? CC is back, heroic dungeons take more than half an hour to clear and mobs hit hard enough to make the healer and tank shit their pants. I am quite tired of seeing comments about how dumbed down WoW is... Vanilla days are over, they have a much bigger audience to cater for now, move on and don't be mad that new kids came to share our bad ass jumping castle.                                                                                                                         And to stay on topic I am assuming thy will reveal a paladin class maybe closer to the release of D3?



AFAIK all of the Diablo 3 classes have been revealed.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> AFAIK all of the Diablo 3 classes have been revealed.



 ah then I have a feeling it maybe brought in by expansions and not by DLC


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 8, 2011)

Agreed Blizz has done a lot for the PC gaming world and in return they have made tons of cash. I have no problem with Blizz working on console projects as the games are programed just for that kind of system. Other than a few neat features SC2 was a DX9 title that with slight modification i bet would run all day on consoles. The funny thing about DLC is that when they make you buy your expansion disk thingy all your really getting is the key, last time I bought one everything is already DLC and then just unlocked. I have a lot of faith in Diablo 3, reason being that even though art might not be as dark as some would like it but that game is going to be fun as shit. I personally would love to see a paladin before release and I'm sure we will get something.


----------



## techtard (Mar 8, 2011)

Not really angry, was just drunk last night and hungover. But, I cannot stand most of the people who play WoW and SC2, and these filth will probably sleaze over to D3 as well. That is where most of the annoyance comes from.

And you don't need to teach me the history of Blizzard, I've been playing their games since the original Warcraft. One of the things that does piss me off is how they raped their own 'fluff' (history and story). They have done a lot for the PC platform, but it seems those days are over. We can look forward to gouging from here on out. Sparkle ponies were just the tip of the iceberg.

Anothery thing I don't like is how they put out such poorly optimized games. I mean SC2 and WoW don't even utilize more than 2 cores. They are still coding for WinXP/32-bit. 
Almost every processor since WoW released has been 64 bit capable. Multi-core adoption is on the rise. If they really wanted to advance the PC platform, they would drop the tired, outdated platforms and move on.
And in a weird way, MAC OS may be what kicks them into the next gen. All modern macs are pretty decent (but overpriced), 64 bit and multi-core. 
It's one thing to put out a product that will play on anything. But to have it play like ass on high end machines is a head scratcher. 

/end rant 
(need some coffeeeeeeeeeeeeEEE)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 8, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> I for one am glad they finally killed the game. now they can focus on something else



dude you really need to watch these kinds of posts. 

I mean for those of us not continually following the thread every second your post looks like D3 was canned. 


anywho what's with the push back? I figured with sc2 out and cataclysm out they'd have full resounces to focus on this.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2011)

techtard said:


> Not really angry, was just drunk last night and hungover. But, I cannot stand most of the people who play WoW and SC2, and these filth will probably sleaze over to D3 as well. That is where most of the annoyance comes from.
> 
> And you don't need to teach me the history of Blizzard, I've been playing their games since the original Warcraft. One of the things that does piss me off is how they raped their own 'fluff' (history and story). They have done a lot for the PC platform, but it seems those days are over. We can look forward to gouging from here on out. Sparkle ponies were just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> ...




If you've been playing Blizzard games since Warcraft then you should have learned that Blizzard games usually don't utilize high-end hardware, mainly because it doesn't need it to. I still remember the days I played Diablo 2 on my 64mb Pentium 2 PC without the need for a dedicated GPU. 

And they do optimize their games, but their target for optimizing are lower to mid-range systems betting anything that more people with mediocre systems are accepted into their beta more than people with high end ones.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 8, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> I for one am glad they finally killed the game. now they can focus on something else



Ya don't want them to do that as it give them more reason to charge for D3 and BNet.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Ya don't want them to do that as it give them more reason to charge for D3 and BNet.



hmmm I guess it would ... but I just dont see them making us pay for D3


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 8, 2011)

techtard said:


> But to have it play like ass on high end machines is a head scratcher.



Starcraft 2

That is one thing that confuses me as well, core i7 920@3.7 and a gtx 480@970MHz and still when the map gets filled up a little there is slowdown (45 fps down from over 100fps). 2 cpu cores are 70-90% and gpu is at 50%. No AA since the game doesn't support it which is also crazy, so not sure how they do their optimizations but there is no excuse for a dx9 title to run as hard as SC2.


----------



## xUndergroundx (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe this one can help?
diablo 3 release date


----------



## Andrei23 (Mar 10, 2011)

damn so late


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 10, 2011)

Well if they do bring it out in 2011 I would be one happy mofo. Just seems like a kick ass co-op game that at ton of my friends would play too.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2011)

xUndergroundx said:


> Maybe this one can help?
> diablo 3 release date



wow I cant believe it has its own website lol


----------



## Drone (Aug 1, 2011)

mmm didn't know where to put this ....

They say that Diablo 3 will require a *constant internet connection and cannot be played offline*. That sucks.


http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/08/diablo-3-announcements-upset-gamers/


----------



## iamthewizard2 (Aug 1, 2011)

random said:


> Don't you mean to say that Blizzard is addicted to making their games playabl by everyone as they always have? They are still the most successful on the pc platform.. Why? Because their games run on most systems and are playable by all age groups for both casual/new gamers, you should be thanking them for contributing so much to the PC gaming community. The day blizzard sells out and starts making console ports would be the NWO for gaming .. And to be quite honest WoW seems closer to vanilla than ever? CC is back, heroic dungeons take more than half an hour to clear and mobs hit hard enough to make the healer and tank shit their pants. I am quite tired of seeing comments about how dumbed down WoW is... Vanilla days are over, they have a much bigger audience to cater for now, move on and don't be mad that new kids came to share our bad ass jumping castle.                                                                                                                         And to stay on topic I am assuming thy will reveal a paladin class maybe closer to the release of D3?



Blizzard have already sold out....SC2 is utter proof of that.  poor story line.  poor character development.  poor pacing.  not to mention it runs like a slug on a powerful pc even with a moderate army size in MP...where the heck was the optimisation????  now they want diablo 3 to become the new WoW...everything in diablo 3 is less dark, less gritty, and centred around making money for blizzard (i.e the new market system).  There was a time i respected Blizzard for being developers who cared more about their fans and the gaming community but now all they seem to care about is how to make a quick buck.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually enjoyed SC2 and I even bought the collector edition!

Ontopic: I heard mod is not allowed.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Aug 1, 2011)

iamthewizard2 said:


> Blizzard have already sold out....SC2 is utter proof of that.  poor story line.  poor character development.  poor pacing.  not to mention it runs like a slug on a powerful pc even with a moderate army size in MP...where the heck was the optimisation????  now they want diablo 3 to become the new WoW...everything in diablo 3 is less dark, less gritty, and centred around making money for blizzard (i.e the new market system).  There was a time i respected Blizzard for being developers who cared more about their fans and the gaming community but now all they seem to care about is how to make a quick buck.



Yeah.  I used to think it was the color, art style.  _But it isn't._  I put my finger on it the other day, and it is the icon art.

Here me out please.  Look at the armor in D3 and D2.
Armor in D2 was kinda historically accurate.  The goldskin armor was based off of this armor (attached).  It is Henry the VII personal suit. Look at the Diablo 2 armor in any online item list.  It looks real, like it came from medieval times in real human history.  The weapons are great too.
http://diablo.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Unique_Body_Armor_(Diablo_II)

Now, take a look at the icon of armor we see in the screenshots from D3.  It looks childish.  So do the weapons.  They are retarded.  The WoW design team has changed all that, so there is more stuff that looks childish along with skills/spells that are too showy, and don't necessarily help make the fighting more dynamic or interesting.  It's just eye-candy.  The spells are moving away from the most martially effective stuff, like raw elemental damage, into stuff that makes a special effect so the WoW players go "oooh! shiny!".
http://diabloiiikore.webs.com/character%20screen.jpg

So, the swords are all going to be fake fantasy swords that weigh 200 pounds, with fire and spikes and other silly shit that is not right.  The armor is going to glow, and have spikes that make wearing a helmet or swinging a sword impossible.  The characters are going to look like little cartoon people right out of some anime design studio.  And all the kids are going to love it, and buy a supa-dupa special-ultra edition with complementary cast powder-metal Tyrael figurine.  Limeted time only, act now! Only $169.99 for the box set!

The design team that did WoW must have made children's games before Blizzard hired them.  I desperately hope there is a Diablo 4 in 2025, and they hand the design back over to Blizzard North.  Because this shit sucks big-time.

My favorite moment in D2 was when I could get the two handed sword from Charsi in the first act, because it looked like a german longsword.

What I WANT from diablo, is real swordfighting moves from Kunst Des Fechtens or Fiore.  Barbarians have some silly jump attack.  Why not change it to a real move that does the same thing, like Ledall's Spring? Or a Zornhau from zufechten range?  I want oberhau, unterhau, sottani, Krumphau, Zwerchau, Schielhau, Scheitelhau, Mittelhau disarms, throws, locks, and other blossfechten techniques.  
Real guards like Vom Tag, Ochs, Pflug, Alber, Posta di Donna, Breve, Bicorno, Cianghare, Schlussel, Langort, Schrankhut, Coda Lunga, Testa and Porta di Ferro.  Brutal, fast, efficient, effective, realistic stuff.

No more 1-click 1-swing from the shoulder that may/may not hit based on a outdated defense/attack rating algorithm that fails to account for weak spots in armor and the appropriate skills to hit them with  It isn't 1974 anymore.

The melee combat/fake swordplay shit is boring me to tears.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 1, 2011)

shrug, the armor looks almost identical too diablo 2 armor. if anything it looks better. the only armor from d2 that looks "realistic" is the full plate, and I havent seen a picture of that from D3. Not sure how you can be disappointed.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> shrug, the armor looks almost identical too diablo 2 armor. if anything it looks better. the only armor from d2 that looks "realistic" is the full plate, and I havent seen a picture of that from D3. Not sure how you can be disappointed.



Well D2 was not as good as D1 when talking about the feel of the gaame as D1 was more creepy\spooky and dark and then there was stuff like hanging bodys that looked more real and bloody.

So to me i would not be the slightest surprised if it was more cartoony.  TBH i think it be marked for people over 16\18 but it will not because of things that were in D1.

Same happened to Quake as after the 1st one the rest pretty much sucked and lost depth.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well since this post was bumped, time for some info's! Time to put on your farming suits, the game will have an ingame auction hall, where you can sell items for ingame gold..... or real life money!


































------------------------------------------------


























Enjoy the infos, the beta is rumored to start this month!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 1, 2011)

source for those pics?


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Aug 1, 2011)

On an unrelated note that armor I posted is friggin gorgeous.  I think it is at The Met.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 1, 2011)

Thread renamed per OP's request and moved to clubhouse forum.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 1, 2011)

add me

really looking forward to another unhealthy addiction in the diablo universe


----------



## Scheich (Aug 1, 2011)

Ingame items for real-money trade auctions. Wow.
Dont limit yourself to just 30 hours in row, try 100 at the release date 
and get rich, quick 
Now thats hardcoremode for everyone


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 1, 2011)

Diablo 3 Auctions for real money?

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 1, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Diablo 3 Auctions for real money?
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or cry.



Yea i feel the same way...


----------



## douglatins (Aug 1, 2011)

Quite sad actually, item farming FTW. They somehow manage to implement the most dreaded "features" in gaming history. It almost like they trolled the entire gaming community. I understand no mods for online gameplay, when you pvp and stuff. But there should be offline gameplay and mod support while offline. And 2 separate characters. Or no mods and normal offline mode.
The micro transactions is great from the businees approach, i bet it will generate a lot of revenue by harvesting their game supporters (alcolytes) souls (money)


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 1, 2011)

OP Updated


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 1, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Diablo 3 Auctions for real money?
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or cry.



I think the idea is fine, simply because it will ruin farming companys.



copenhagen69 said:


> source for those pics?



pics from mmo-champ, blue posts from battle.net.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think the idea is fine, simply because it will ruin farming companys.



How so? I feel like they will thrive. Able to farm huge numbers of items and sell them at lower prices then the average player thinks their worth.

I see auctions turning into a joke within the first 6 months of the game..


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was thinking... what if i can bot all day without anyone notice...

Would i make a lot of money?


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Aug 2, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> How so? I feel like they will thrive. Able to farm huge numbers of items and sell them at lower prices then the average player thinks their worth.
> 
> I see auctions turning into a joke within the first 6 months of the game..



That is a very interesting point.  Does Blizzard actively police the auction house in it's other games?  That might give some insight into how they intend to manage price manipulation (also supply/demand).

Price-fixing is illegal IRL, so this might allow Blizzard to prosecute the farmers in a way we had never dreamed of.  The regulation of this auction house might be very nice, we could find it extremely enjoyable.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't really care about farming i just want to play the game already.  Like shit Blizz will make you pay dearly to have enough chars for farming so what i am interested in will blizz allow you to buy more chars for a account or will they make you buy another copy as most like collecting items for other chars.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 2, 2011)

well if they are limiting characters they better give some alternative storage.  one d2 lod sized chest is not enough if there are no mules imo.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Diablo III Beta Testing Announced!*
http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/company/events/diablo3-announcement/index.html#summary

*Beta Info:*
*Actual Gameplay Info*
-All 5 Classes Playable
-Meet with Deckard Cain at New Tristram
-Diablo seems to be returning as the new baddie
-Randomized maps and monsters once again, but mixed with Scripted Events.

*Technical Info:*
-Testing is to see how well their Client/Server hardware holds up as well as feedback on gameplay
-Beta test has no set end date yet
-Beta testers are chosen according to their system specs and other factors, including luck. Our goal is to have a good variety of system types to best test compatibility.
-All regions will be able to participate in the Diablo III beta test; however, to keep the process as efficient as possible, and ultimately to release the game as soon as possible, we plan to roll out the beta hardware in waves, starting with North America. 
-You’ll be able to try out all 5 character classes and experience the early stages of Diablo III from the start of the game through the Skeleton King encounter. 
-Auction Hall will be available for testing
-Mac users can play Beta

-------------------------------------------------

So from the sounds of it, it sounds like a D1 rehash, I see Diablo as the bad guy, and then I see mention a Skeleton King (King Leoric anyone?) as the final boss in the beta (he's the level 3 boss in D1 for anyone who hasn't played). At first that seems a bit disappointing, but then I realized, I love D1 (still playing it on my PSP, actually fighting Leoric here in a bit), I love the art style, I love the music, I love the darkness. And if I can see a return of that I would be extremely happy, and I do love the storyline as well, so some tweaking on their return, probably some bosses changing names (probably won't be Leoric, but concept will be the same, bunch of skeleton archers and crap), I'm honestly pretty happy with that. I wasn't a huge D2 fan, I enjoyed it some, but D1's atmosphere, bosses, random bosses, music, it all was just a much better play experience in my mind. 



ShiBDiB said:


> How so? I feel like they will thrive. Able to farm huge numbers of items and sell them at lower prices then the average player thinks their worth.
> 
> I see auctions turning into a joke within the first 6 months of the game..



Because, the way most games sit right now (just selling currency) the only other competition is professional farmers. Now that items will be able to be sold, everyone that is playing the game can enter this market. Trying to sell items on ebay is pointless, and yes farmers will undercut. But the fact that there is going to be so much more competition means farmers will drive that market so low they might consider just stopping farming all together. It's going to take time, but an ingame AH that converts to real world money isn't a bad idea.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well since this post was bumped, time for some info's! Time to put on your farming suits, the game will have an ingame auction hall, where you can sell items for ingame gold..... or real life money!
> 
> http://media.mmo-champion.com/images/news/2011/july/Auction-House_Selling_Cash_small2.jpg
> http://media.mmo-champion.com/images/news/2011/july/Auction House_Bidding_Currency.jpg
> ...



Video of it, thought i would post it as it's one of many that have been poping up on my blu ray player lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ir6zrHXuO0


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, Blizzard has updated their System Specifications checker to check more things now, and it sounds like you need to use the new one to even be considered for the Beta. So go to Battle.net and update your Beta Profile Settings.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wasn't a huge D2 fan, I enjoyed it some, but D1's atmosphere, bosses, random bosses, music, it all was just a much better play experience in my mind.



Agreed, this became clear to me when I first played D2 and thought it was closer to an arcade game as when I reminisced of the butcher quest in Diablo and the mutilated and defiled naked bodies in the room I remembered how it kept me up at night as a kid, I didn't get the same vibe from the second game although both games are still classics to me.


----------



## techtard (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, D3 is going to have a real money shop for in game items?  Pay to win sounds like a bad idea.
Looks like I'll have to try it at a friends house before I decide to buy or not.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2011)

techtard said:


> Wow, D3 is going to have a real money shop for in game items?  Pay to win sounds like a bad idea.
> Looks like I'll have to try it at a friends house before I decide to buy or not.



You can expect the top items to be expensive, or maybe even not able to be sold. I see Diablo as different than MMO's, I most likely will play in matches with only friends or people from here, what others blow their bank accounts on is their choice.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the idea of the auction house and the real money side. Gives me something to shoot for while farming ... it would be nice to actually make money off one of these time sinks for once haha


----------



## digibucc (Aug 5, 2011)

i don't think the auction house is bad.  a lot of people have more money than time - but if you are
the opposite there's a place for you too!  I think it could actually work out well.

@kurgan - D1 didn't have skills but it did have stats, and it had some enhancements you could choose instead of skills, didn't it? will d3 have stats you level?  and i take it there are skills, just
no leveling?  you just choose based on items, etc?

i haven't been paying enough attention.  my only worry is that it isn't addictive enough for me 
I am not a pvper, never have been.  pve all the way, but that makes addiction and replay-ability
harder to attain....  i just hope it's not a short game for pve-ers.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 5, 2011)

I think the auction house is the best idea they've come up with considering the amount of gold farmers etc. out there currently in WoW, I can only imagine how much worse it'd be in an environment where the items are not bind on pickup or equip etc. And lets face it, I would rather not have a Diablo game where all the unique equipment becomes bound to a single character, Blizzard have thought ahead I'm sure people against the Auction House system will be thanking Blizz later on for sure.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 5, 2011)

digibucc said:


> @kurgan - D1 didn't have skills but it did have stats, and it had some enhancements you could choose instead of skills, didn't it? will d3 have stats you level?  and i take it there are skills, just
> no leveling?  you just choose based on items, etc?



Opposite. D1 had stats, Strength, Intelligence, Dexterity, and Vitality. Each level you got 5 points to invest in them as you like, I believe 255 was the max you could invest for your respective class (Strength - Warrior, Intelligence - Sorc, Dexterity - Rogue), the other stats I think were capped pretty low (except Vitality I think was 255 as well). It kind of had skills, if you were a Sorc you got spells, the other 2 though no real spell use. 

D3 will be moving to auto stats, which sounds like a big deal, but anyone who read a guide for their class built them all the same stats anyways. And yeah, skills/talents in D3 will not have levels, you just get 6 "ability slots" that you can drop things into. Which I'm assuming would be like Fireball, Whirlwind, Frenzy, etc. So I'm betting each class will have maybe 20+ things to chose to slot, they chose 6 (basically make your own spec) and theres your setup. It actually if done right has the potential to offer a lot more possibilities than D2 did.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, time for some updates.

New class videos out showing their abilities and listing them. And the most interesting thing, seems Males and Females have some different abilities?
*Barbarian:*









*Male Barbarian:*
Hammer of the Ancients
Ancient Spear (Runed)
Wrath of the Berzerker
Leap Attack (Runed)
Cleave

*Female Barbarian:*
Ground Stomp (Runed)
Weapon Throw
Seismic Slam (Runed?)
Cleave (Runed)
Whirlwind (Runed)

*Demon Hunter:*









*Male DH:*
Fan of Knives (Runed)
Multishot (Runed)
Elemental Arrow?
Strafe?
Shadow Power + Rapid Fire?


*Female DH:*
Bola Shot (Runed)
Impale
Chakram (Runed)
Rain of Arrows (Runed?)
Vault (Runed)

*Monk:*









*Male Monk:*
Fists of Thunder (Runed)
Crippling Wave (Runed)
Dashing Strike
7-sided Strike (Runed)
Blinding Flash

*Female Monk:*
Deadly Reach
Way of the Hundred Fists? (Runed)
Wave of Light (Runed)
Exploding Palm
Tempest Rush

*Witch Doctor:*









*Male WD:*
Grasp of the Dead (??? Runed)
Locust Swarm
Wall of Zombies (runed) or Horrify (runed)
Plague of Toads
Unknown

*Female WD:*
Summon Zombie Dog (Runed)
Sacrafice
Fire Bats (Runed?)
Unknown
Fire Bomb (Runed)
Haunt (Runed?)

*Wizard:*









*Male Wizard:*Hydra
Shock Pulse or Electro Cut (Runed) or Arcane Orb (Runed)
Arcane Orb
Archon
Unknown
Disintegrate


*Female Wizard:*Arcane Missle (??? Runed)
Shock Pulse (Runed) or Electro Cut (Runed)
Energy Twister
Arcane Torrent? (Runed)

-----------------------------------

Also there is a 4th difficulty beyond Normal, Nightmare, and Hell now. There will be Inferno at the end, and 60 being the player level cap, the absolute lowest level you will find for anything in Inferno will be level 61. And they are working hard to make it so you want to clear all of Inferno, rather than just farming 1 or 2 bosses for the best loot. This will be the mode to uber gear yourself though, and I assume it will be extremely hard. 

And also, Set gear isn't like it was before. I'm sure there will still be low level sets, but now every set in the game gets new looks and stats for each difficulty you move up. Here's a picture to show.





Notice there is only 3 sets, will Inferno have the new tiers? If it does that will be interesting, since the lower level sets would now be at the same level as the rest, so maybe some of the set you would toss aside end game would end up being the best? It's all guess work rightn ow though.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 29, 2011)

I like this different skills for male and female stuff ... gives you a lot more options


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 29, 2011)

I think they just showed half for each sex, they're probably not going to look much different for each.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> I like this different skills for male and female stuff ... gives you a lot more options



I like it, but problem is, if one ends up being superior to the other it pigeon holes you a bit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Now they released the resource system for each class, beta is getting close!

Here's the health orb for each class







> *Barbarian: Unleashing the Fury*
> Barbarians are battle-hardened, close-combat warriors. To that end, they use Fury as their resource to unleash devastating melee attacks against their foes. Fury is gained whenever the barbarian lands a successful attack, as well as when he or she is struck by an opponent. This resource depletes over time whenever the barbarian isn’t fighting, so you’ll generally want to make sure you’re at the forefront of the action, building up Fury to use stronger abilities. Fury is also gained steadily with attacks such as Bash and Cleave, while larger bursts of Fury can be generated by mighty abilities such as Leap Attack and Ground Stomp. Meanwhile, Fury-consuming abilities range from more defense-oriented skills like Threatening Shout, which reduces the damage of nearby enemies, to deadly attacks like Whirlwind, which continuously does massive damage as long as Fury persists. By managing both Fury generation and use, the barbarian can become the most brutal melee hero on the battlefield.





> *Demon Hunter: Balancing Hatred With Discipline*
> Hell-bent on seeking vengeance, the demon hunter is an agile adversary who uses advanced combat tactics to exact deadly attacks. As such, the demon hunter must manage a duo of resources: Hatred and Discipline. Hatred is a very quickly regenerating resource used to fuel an array of the demon hunter’s offensive abilities in the heat of battle, while Discipline regenerates much more slowly over time and affords the use of tactical skills, when the moment is just right for controlling opponents. For example, a Hatred skill like Bola Shot wraps around your target, exploding shortly thereafter to do heavy area-of-effect damage. On the other hand, through extensive training and careful preparation, the demon hunter uses Discipline for skills which can provide a means of keeping distance from enemies, or entrap them. Smoke Screen, a skill for the most disciplined of hunters, allows you to vanish out of sight for a brief period of time, costing a percentage of Discipline to use. The demon hunter can use their Hatred of the damned to deal direct damage, and Discipline in combat tactics to lure them into well-laid traps, hunting them mercilessly until they’re driven back to the Burning Hells.





> *Monk: Attuning to the Spirit*
> Similar to the barbarian, the monk excels at close-quarters combat. Unlike the barbarian, however, the monk doesn’t benefit from being hit by foes and cannot afford to take nearly as much damage. Instead, the monk can use Spirit to release a series of lightning-fast attacks and precisely orchestrated defensive skills, to the point of artistry. Spirit is generated through use of melee attacks and select special abilities, and does not degenerate until used by a skill that costs Spirit. This allows for powerful and poetic combos, often leaving monsters bewildered in their last breath. For instance, Spirit can be used to activate the mystical Seven Sided Strike, allowing you to dash swiftly from enemy to enemy exacting seven fluid, yet abusive attacks. Other skills, however, are available to help generate Spirit. Fists of Thunder is one of these: a series of extremely fast punches deal Lightning damage to enemies and have a chance to interrupt incoming enemy attacks. It’s within the Spirit of the monk that a truly deadly hero is beheld.





> *Witch Doctor: Tapping Into Mana*
> The witch doctor carries the classic feel of a dark spellcaster, using voodoo and vile summoned creatures to keep fiends at more than an arm’s length, slaughtering them in the process. As a witch doctor, you’re a veritable one-many army, using Mana to summon animated grotesqueries to aid you in combat. Mana will slowly regenerate on its own, but the witch doctor also has key skills designed to replenish his reserves, such as Mana Steal or Spirit spells (combined with powerful passive skills) that can return Mana whenever cast.  Along with summoning minions, Mana powers the relentless damage-dealing skills and elusive defensive magic at your disposal. Firebomb, for example, lobs an explosive skull, dealing substantial area-of-effect damage to enemies within its blast radius. Meanwhile, a spell like Horrify can be used to cause foes to flee in fear for a short period of time. Better yet, defensive and offensive capabilities can be combined in devastating spells like Mass Confusion, which incites paranoia in adversaries and can lead them to attack one another. Using Mana, witch doctors are the ultimate purveyors of unsavory magics, which affords them the pleasing opportunity to instigate mayhem on the battlefield.





> *Wizard: Controlling the Arcane Power*
> Similar to the witch doctor, the wizard is a powerful magic user who obliterates evildoers, often from a distance. Unlike the witch doctor, however, the wizard relies less on summoned creatures, and doesn’t perform wicked spells or use Mana. The wizard instead draws from Arcane Power to use spells of varying disciplines. Arcane Power is a fast regenerating resource and allows you to perform spells such as Ray of Frost, which projects a beam of ice that blasts the first enemy it hits with repeated Cold damage, also slowing movement and attack speed. Arcane Power fuels capable defensive spells like Energy Armor, which increases your Defense for a short period of time at the cost of lowered maximum Arcane Power for its duration. Other spells can be used with Arcane Power to allow the wizard to escape, or stay out of the grasp of the damned. For instance, Teleport lets you jump through the ether to a selected location, while Slow Time invokes a bubble of warped time and space, slowing the movement and attack speed of enemies and their projectiles. Ever attuned to the Arcane forces of their realm, wizards dominate opponents with deadly damaging spells, an array of ethereal magic to keep villains at a safe distance, and elegant defenses to mystically mitigate incoming damage.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2011)

oh that looks pretty.  it's amazing how a little colored ball can bring back so many memories


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes it is, and after years of gaming, I have realized that stat tracking with orbs is not very good, with the circular shape it's hard to tell about what percent you are at vs using just a bar. But Orbs are Diablo, and I would be sad to see them go, especially when they look this good now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


>



thanks for the updates


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 3, 2011)

Investor conference confirmed that beta in September is still on track. Inb4 September 30th.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 5, 2011)

Woot I got the beta invitation today!

EDIT: *wait I think its a scam email*


Greetings from Blizzard Entertainment!

We’re gearing up for the forthcoming launch of Diablo III and would like to extend you an invitation to

participate in the beta test. If you are interested in participating, you need to have a Battle.net

account, which you can create on our Battle.net website.

We will flag you for access to the Diablo III beta test when we begin admitting press. You do not need to

go through the opt-in process.

To secure your place among the first of Sanctuary’s heroes,Please use the following template below to

verify your account and information via email.

* Name:
* Battle.account name:
* Password:
* Country:
* E-mail Address:

Thanks and see you all in the Burning Hells!


----------



## Frick (Sep 5, 2011)

random said:


> Woot I got the beta invitation today!
> 
> EDIT: *wait I think its a scam email*
> 
> ...



What's the senders adress? Totally looks like a scam.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 5, 2011)

Frick said:


> What's the senders adress? Totally looks like a scam.



Yep positive that it is a scam as the grammar is actually quite awful

Email is: diablo3@d3-blizzard.com 

They did a good job hyping me up though


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 5, 2011)

random said:


> Yep positive that it is a scam as the grammar is actually quite awful
> 
> Email is: diablo3@d3-blizzard.com
> 
> They did a good job hyping me up though



yo dawg herez your Diablo III beta key


----------



## Frick (Sep 6, 2011)

I can't stop playing Diablo II. Dunno why. The last week has just flown by and I can't get enough!


----------



## Frizz (Sep 6, 2011)

Frick said:


> I can't stop playing Diablo II. Dunno why. The last week has just flown by and I can't get enough!



Does D2 have 1080p res nowadays?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

random said:


> Does D2 have 1080p res nowadays?



yes


----------



## Frizz (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> yes



Time to reinstall


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

I think Diablo on PS1 was my first co-op experience.


----------



## Frick (Sep 6, 2011)

I did not know that. Will try it out. I'm only at a 1280x1024 monitor so it's not that big a deal for me, but still!


----------



## Frizz (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I think Diablo on PS1 was my first co-op experience.



Aw I thought everyone's first coop experience was Battle toads . did you have a multi-tap for 4 players?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

diablo on pc was my first   and then i stayed away until basically bfbc2, as i had dial-up until then  luckily d2 worked on dialup


----------



## Frizz (Sep 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> diablo on pc was my first   and then i stayed away until basically bfbc2, as i had dial-up until then  luckily d2 worked on dialup



THAT must have been a jaw-dropping transition


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

random said:


> THAT must have been a jaw-dropping transition



lol yes, it sure was.  i had been interested in the battlefield series since i heard of 2142, but never had the chance until bc2.  now i can never leave broadband 

and, because of my work - i went from one dial up account to two separate broadband accounts (into my apt).  i am so immersed now it's just "normal"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> yes



Actually it doesn't that I know of, it will stretch to 1920x1080 (makes me cry seeing it like that). Or you can play it in Windows mode, then maximize it retaining it's 4:3 res of 800x600, which keeps it looking decent.



BumbleBee said:


> I think Diablo on PS1 was my first co-op experience.



Same here, loved that game, still play D1 on my PSP. I like the PS1 UI much better, barely anything there, just the visuals to enjoy of the game, I still like how that game looks. And I will never forget meeting the Butcher for the first time. Or being the Warrior and having my cousin on his Sorc just drop a fireball right into my back so many times (he had to carry a love of scrolls to revive me, lol).



digibucc said:


> diablo on pc was my first   and then i stayed away until basically bfbc2, as i had dial-up until then  luckily d2 worked on dialup



I'm surprised BC2 was your first and that you had dial up till then. You must have got high speed and just hit the Steam store like mad, I started buying like crazy on Steam after BC2 (BC2 was my 2nd Steam game), and I thought I had a lot for that time (like 210 or so games), and you got me beat by 100, lol.

Had some good times with you playing BC2, why did you quit? And will you be back for BF3?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm surprised BC2 was your first and that you had dial up till then. You must have got high speed and just hit the Steam store like mad, I started buying like crazy on Steam after BC2 (BC2 was my 2nd Steam game), and I thought I had a lot for that time (like 210 or so games), and you got me beat by 100, lol.
> 
> Had some good times with you playing BC2, why did you quit? And will you be back for BF3?



exactly what i did.  i made up for the years with a near addiction, but have cooled off now,  i still buy a lot of new games, but nothing like the track i was on last year
it's in my nature to only put so many hours in.  113 for ff7 is the most i remember, and i put 80 in bc2.
I am hoping to put even more in bf3, but 80 for sure. i think it will be easier for me to play long term as i won't throw myself in like i did when i played bc2.  i am used to mp now so i can ejoy it more i think 

i never counted d2, but by far that has got to be more than ff7.  i played it every day for 3 years, so i would say hundreds for that, but it's alone in that count.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

wasn't the 2p co-op exclusive to console? I remember you had 2 players on screen with their own health and magic. I would play rogue and my friend would play warrior.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> exactly what i did.  i made up for the years with a near addiction, but have cooled off now,  i still buy a lot of new games, but nothing like the track i was on last year
> it's in my nature to only put so many hours in.  113 for ff7 is the most i remember, and i put 80 in bc2.
> I am hoping to put even more in bf3, but 80 for sure. i think it will be easier for me to play long term as i won't throw myself in like i did when i played bc2.  i am used to mp now so i can ejoy it more i think
> 
> i never counted d2, but by far that has got to be more than ff7.  i played it every day for 3 years, so i would say hundreds for that, but it's alone in that count.



Yeah, I can see how you have cooled off, you got 30% more games than I got and even me when sales pop up I just scroll through them and say "got that, got that, got that" I got almost everything I want, and even somethings I don't really want simply because if it's $5 I can't resist.

As for game hours, I wish I could spread mine more. I have so many great titles I probably will never play, Bioshock 1 + 2, Just Cause 2, Metro 2033, Mafia II, Dead Space 1 + 2, and a ton of other titles that I literally have less than 2 hours of gametime into each. I just had to have them for the price they were at. But then I got titles like BC2 where I am over 500 hours in MP, WoW I been playing on and off since 05' and probably have thousands of hours into, and surprisingly I would say I probably got over 500 hours into Gran Turismo 3 (played that 12 hours a day every day for a whole summer, beat it to 100% 5 times ). Theres a lot of games I want, but I try them then just go back to my fall back games, and sometimes I revisit ones I never had a chance to play much.

Either way hope to see you hit BF3 more, I liked when a lot of TPU was playing, and I don't mind these games like D3 or Dead Island with 4 - 8 players, but it's really cool to see a server of half TPU, where there is so many of us we are on both sides going at it.



BumbleBee said:


> wasn't the 2p co-op exclusive to console? I remember you had 2 players on screen with their own health and magic. I would play rogue and my friend would play warrior.



The PC version had MP as well, but console was the only one with linked screens. Good thing neither of you were Sorcs, probably didn't kill each other as often  Right now I'm on level 14 stuck with my Warrior, I don't think it's possible to go farther, like 15 casters on screen and big open spaces so I can't force them into a small room and own them. And if I chase them they run and others hammer me, and you can't swing while being hit, such a tough damn game :/


----------



## Frizz (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> wasn't the 2p co-op exclusive to console? I remember you had 2 players on screen with their own health and magic. I would play rogue and my friend would play warrior.



Ah I am only assuming here since the first time I've played Diablo was on a very very slow rig my grandfather built for me and my cousins it had 16mb ram I think and a CPU somewhere around the 100hz so it was a bit of a slideshow for us


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The PC version had MP as well, but console was the only one with linked screens. Good thing neither of you were Sorcs, probably didn't kill each other as often  Right now I'm on level 14 stuck with my Warrior, I don't think it's possible to go farther, like 15 casters on screen and big open spaces so I can't force them into a small room and own them. And if I chase them they run and others hammer me, and you can't swing while being hit, such a tough damn game :/



is there a giant skeleton boss or am I misremembering.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> is there a giant skeleton boss or am I misremembering.



Leoric, he was on Level 3 I believe (Butcher was on 2). And Leoric was just as badass, and he also had a shit load of skeleton archers. He will be back in D3 in a much more pumped up state (though I liked him as a massive skeleton with pauldrons, a crown of thorns, and a smacking stick).









vs





D1 had great bosses and mini-bosses like this guy






He was to be feared, especially being random. I remember walking around and all of a sudden I can't move, first time it happened I was puzzled. Anytime after that I knew it was Sludge and would swing wildly, because if I didn't they would appear and have me surrounded and beat my face in before I at least killed 1 of them. And if they surrounded my cousin on his Sorc, he would just fold like a lawn chair. I still don't remember any mini-bosses from D2, but so many in D1 I feared, Sludge is just a stand out.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://images.wikia.com/diablo/images/b/b3/Skeleton_king_di3_game1.jpg



Hehe Leoric in Diablo 3 looks like he should be a raid boss in WoW, just realized they have very similar art style and texture models as the mace he is carrying is reminiscent of epic maces you can get in Ulduar WOTLK.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, I agree sadly. And that comes from someone who has played wow for more than half a decade. I'm hoping the game sticks to a low fantasy type setting, you could see the transformation in 2 to this kind of style. 1 I just felt like I was wearing Gothic style plate mail, I liked that. Sometimes less is better and it just seems like they cluttered up Leoric, before what made his scary was his size, movement speed (you could not run from him), and the fact that he had a sound when you were near him like a feverish/mad panting sound (just intimidating). Now seems they are just tossing a bunch of gear and muscles (on a skeleton?) to make him intimidating


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

Diablo on the PS1 is rare and expensive. apparently it sold miserably and had a short production run.



> In 1998, a PlayStation version of Diablo was published by Electronic Arts. The game lacked online play, but featured a two-player cooperative mode. It also featured an option to learn the story through a narrator without having to find the books in the game. This feature can be found on the main menu under the title 'history'. This version was infamous because of its needs of 10 blocks from the memory card.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah i never knew until today it existed! i got into the console game especially late, as pcs were the end all until i was 14 or so.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Diablo on the PS1 is rare and expensive. apparently it sold miserably and had a short production run.



Yeah, they were even rare when new. My cousin has hundreds of Nintendo games, Same with Sega and SNES, and he has some crazy old consoles (also I think over 200 PS1 games, and over 300 PS2 games), he's been collecting since the mid 90's and he knew what Diablo was when it was new, but he never even seen them new. He finally found his copy a few years later at a video rental store as they were selling it from their inventory. Even back then, I remember Gamestop offering to buy it for more than what it retailed for new. Also digi since you said you hadn't heard of it and I'm sure others haven't, huge difference in UI, I like the Ps1 copy more.

PS1





PC





So much more space to view that old beautiful game with.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I agree sadly. And that comes from someone who has played wow for more than half a decade. I'm hoping the game sticks to a low fantasy type setting, you could see the transformation in 2 to this kind of style. 1 I just felt like I was wearing Gothic style plate mail, I liked that. Sometimes less is better and it just seems like they cluttered up Leoric, before what made his scary was his size, movement speed (you could not run from him), and the fact that he had a sound when you were near him like a feverish/mad panting sound (just intimidating). Now seems they are just tossing a bunch of gear and muscles (on a skeleton?) to make him intimidating



Agreed, I much preferred the raw and sinister look the bosses had in D1 and some in D2. It definitely seems like it is more fantasy based nowadays as the horror theme it had back in the days barely seems to be present in any of the screenshots I've seen






the headgear and weapons of this boss also look like it belongs in WoW. I just hope they keep or expand on the violence and animations to compensate for this, I want blood and guts to spill when I cut this guy open!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

wow, big difference. I like minimal but that's too minimal.  i need some kind of dock at the bottom to hold it all


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> wow, big difference. I like minimal but that's too minimal.  i need some kind of dock at the bottom to hold it all



Yeah it was very minimal, I probably would have liked a bit more of a graphic around the bar to fit the theme. But compared to the D1 PC bar filling about 30% of the vertical room on the screen, I would rather have the PS1 version. I might have to record some footage off the PSP fighting the Butcher and Leoric to upload to youtube and show people who haven't experienced D1 before.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 8, 2011)

BOOYA! Beta here I come


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> BOOYA! Beta here I come



Beta keys are out? :O


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 8, 2011)

nope not for public yet ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah thats what I though, Press just got in, does that include you?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2011)

The Diablo III Beta is now live.

source


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I seen that and was confused by what they meant. Because the betas been up for a while, and I know they said it was Press only, but I know others have been playing.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 21, 2011)

more open i guess? i'm still not in


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 22, 2011)

Diablo III beta quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-diablo-iii-beta/17-4931/

1 hour, 30 minutes long.. enjoy


----------



## Super XP (Sep 30, 2011)

Diablo III (PC) 
Web Code: 10152048 Release Date:12/31/2011 See more ACTIVISION products 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BEST BUY CANADA is taking Pre-Orders for the game 
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=d2e594f9058378b16c4301e8a651f0f0en02


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are not real release dates. Those are simply placeholders that retailers use as estimates. They mean nothing. Besides, Blizzard has already confirmed that it has been delayed to early 2012. 

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/355...o_III_to_Arrive_in_Early_2012_-9_23_2011#blog


----------



## digibucc (Sep 30, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Those are not real release dates. Those are simply placeholders that retailers use as estimates. They mean nothing. Besides, Blizzard has already confirmed that it has been delayed to early 2012.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/355...o_III_to_Arrive_in_Early_2012_-9_23_2011#blog



qft


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 3, 2011)

D3 has nothing on D2

http://i.imgur.com/5B2CW.jpg


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone goona play D2 new 9 seasson ladder reset?Am planning to play D2


----------



## AsRock (Oct 30, 2011)

Just been reminded by this game by seeing ad at GS and claim it be out 3/1/2012

http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/diablo-iii-collectors-edition/97853?loc=bestsellerspc_row2_col1


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2011)

Nothing from a retailer is a confirmed release date. They are simply guesses by the retailers, and are always subject to change. 

I'm honestly burnt out on Diablo 3. The hype factor was off the charts for a bit, and Blizzard left us all to rot while we thought we had a chance of getting into the beta. Kind of frustrating if you ask me.

Has *anybody* gotten into the beta via opt-in yet?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

my friend downloaded the cracked version, where you play against nothing. you can spawn enemies, kill them, and get some basic loot.

i am still going to buy & play the game, but i have to agree - the amount of hype from others and in my own mind has likely ruined it. unless there are massive improvements to the graphics and engine from what i saw, it just will not keep me like d2 did. 

it's really very obvious that they sold out hardcore diablo fans to appeal more to wow fans. the social aspects, the simplicity of builds, the bright stand out colors. i kept an open mind until i loaded the game, then i realized others were right - this is not diablo.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> my friend downloaded the cracked version, where you play against nothing. you can spawn enemies, kill them, and get some basic loot.
> 
> i am still going to buy & play the game, but i have to agree - the amount of hype from others and in my own mind has likely ruined it. unless there are massive improvements to the graphics and engine from what i saw, it just will not keep me like d2 did.
> 
> it's really very obvious that they sold out hardcore diablo fans to appeal more to wow fans. the social aspects, the simplicity of builds, the bright stand out colors. i kept an open mind until i loaded the game, then i realized others were right - this is not diablo.



I fell ya on that one.  It isn't just failtivision/blizzard either.

Between this and EA Origin fiasco, I really have my hopes up for ESV, even though I know it will be a huge let down.  The glory days of gaming are over, console or not 

Over the last 4 years the only games I have been satisfied with were Mirror's Edge, Portal, Portal 2, and Forza 4.  That's it.  I don't even build gaming computers anymore.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 31, 2011)

You hardcore D2 fans should check out Path of Exile. That game seems more like Diablo 2.5. 

As for Diablo 3, I have watched very few gameplay videos, but what I have seen certainly makes me want to play it. Are the major complaints its non-challenging difficulty? The problem with the D3 marketing seems to be over-saturation. There's just too much information about the game and everyone feels like it is out already. I know my cousin has watched hour long footage of all the classes. Feels like he has been playing the game for a month.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Are the major complaints its non-challenging difficulty?



the major complaint is how it is much closer to WoW than to Diablo 2. I am all for innovation, but following the same model(wow, social-heavy) regardless of the fact that you had a perfectly good one with legions of fans behind it - is not innovation imo. it's money-grabbing.

I was fine with it taking forever. that's blizzard, and what comes out is quality. however, in this case i do feel let down. it seems the time has been spent improving social aspects of the game at the sake of environment, sound & graphical fidelity. i would appreciate the social additions if the core game stayed strong - but i don't think it does.

as for PoE, i have checked it out but it seems so plain. Diablo 1/2 had character. you were in that world of demons and monsters, immersed deeply. i can only hope that d3 was improved more in that regard (though i doubt it) since beta.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 31, 2011)

The bar for Diablo III is set pretty high.  Diablo II is one of my favorite games of all time and I'm extremely nervous about D3.

I'll be getting it and playing through it, but I played the s**t out of D2 and I just don't think that's going to happen with D3.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> the major complaint is how it is much closer to WoW than to Diablo 2. I am all for innovation, but following the same model(wow, social-heavy) regardless of the fact that you had a perfectly good one with legions of fans behind it - is not innovation imo. it's money-grabbing.
> 
> I was fine with it taking forever. that's blizzard, and what comes out is quality. however, in this case i do feel let down. it seems the time has been spent improving social aspects of the game at the sake of environment, sound & graphical fidelity. i would appreciate the social additions if the core game stayed strong - but i don't think it does.



What specifically did it take from WoW? I mean, WoW certainly did a lot of things right, which part do you dislike? 
I dont see how making a game social-heavy makes Blizzard money-grabbers. There's no monthly fee for this game. Its more that gaming has progressed to online/play with friends type. 

Though after thinking about it, I can see why Blizzard would be more geared towards profits than gameplay. Every company, after they sell out (Blizzard to Activision, Bioware to EA, the list goes on), game designs seem to be more profit driven. Just be lucky that EA didnt purchase Blizzard. The only true great major game dev we have left is Bethesda. The future of quality gaming will be mostly indie, I feel.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> What specifically did it take from WoW? I mean, WoW certainly did a lot of things right, which part do you dislike?
> I dont see how making a game social-heavy makes Blizzard money-grabbers. There's no monthly fee for this game. Its more that gaming has progressed to online/play with friends type.



i'm sorry i must have been a little heavy handed, you missed my point. I am upset because they focused on social aspects INSTEAD of making the environment, sound, characters and graphics any good. they simplified the game and the only real draw now is the social aspect, which is not what i ever played Diablo for. I think most people who put hundreds of hours into d1/2 will agree on release - the lack of detail and the lack of immersion will kill the experience. it will be far too mmo and not enough diablo.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 31, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> What specifically did it take from WoW? I mean, WoW certainly did a lot of things right, which part do you dislike?
> I dont see how making a game social-heavy makes Blizzard money-grabbers. There's no monthly fee for this game. Its more that gaming has progressed to online/play with friends type.
> 
> Though after thinking about it, I can see why Blizzard would be more geared towards profits than gameplay. Every company, after they sell out (Blizzard to Activision, Bioware to EA, the list goes on), game designs seem to be more profit driven. Just be lucky that EA didnt purchase Blizzard. The only true great major game dev we have left is Bethesda. The future of quality gaming will be mostly indie, I feel.



There's 1C and Bohemia Interactive,  but yes the numbers are getting lower sadly. Blizzard don't need EA and i would of thought the stock holders would know that too.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm sorry i must have been a little heavy handed, you missed my point. I am upset because they focused on social aspects INSTEAD of making the environment, sound, characters and graphics any good. they simplified the game and the only real draw now is the social aspect, which is not what i ever played Diablo for. I think most people who put hundreds of hours into d1/2 will agree on release - the lack of detail and the lack of immersion will kill the experience. it will be far too mmo and not enough diablo.



well I find it difficult to judge the content immersion and detail based on the beta release first third of Act 1, of what we can assume is a three or four Act game. From what I have seen, the environment, sound and characters are all top-notch. The graphics _may_ be somewhat lacking but that is only so people dont have to rush out and buy a new computer just to play it. 

If it is just the art-style that you dislike, maybe I can understand that. Then again, how are game makers supposed to appeal to everyone? There will always be those who get rubbed the wrong way.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Oct 31, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Then again, how are game makers supposed to appeal to everyone?



No one asked them to do that.

15 million die-hard diablo fans pleaded for a decade for blizzard to make a new game, and more recently, stop fucking it up.

That is what was asked for.  Demands from fans have been brushed aside.  The whole legacy of what is easily the greatest piece of gaming history for millions of gamers has been twisted into some horrible apparition of what used to be a well crafted franchise.

Blizzard deserves no excuses from anyone, no defense in their honor.  They don't deserve to have people running around rationalizing the damn shakedown effort and justifying their actions for them.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

very well said abrecan.

i think the fact that they are giving you the game for free if you buy a year of wow says it all. they made it with their wow fans in mind, not their diablo fans. blizzard is not blizzard anymore, it is activision. another quality gaming giant lost to the impossible ideal of ever-increasing profit.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2011)

I've also been waiting for a Path of Exile beta key for a long time. At least I have The Witcher to tide me over for now, but it's a very different kind of RPG.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone else so absorbed playing Skyrim that they completely forgot about Diablo 3?  It's probably a year away, and I will probably still be playing Skyrim (or modding it) by the time D3 gets released.
lol, as if it could possibly contend for my attention now!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 7, 2011)

wow D3 is still getting talked about lol ... Skyrim is so much fun though ...


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 8, 2011)

I feel like D3 lost its touch about a month into the "beta" when only press had been invited.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 8, 2011)

I watched Day9's walkthrough video of the beta.  It looks good, I can't wait for it to release.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 8, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> wow D3 is still getting talked about lol ... Skyrim is so much fun though ...


Personally I can easily see Diablo 3 take out Skyrim in Graphics hands down. None of this Console to PC porting crap we've been seeing as of late with these lazy developers.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 9, 2011)

NOt sure ifdiablo 3 will get beter graphics than Skyrim, because even pathofexile as beta got better graphics than diablo 3 beta.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Played the game yesterday. It starts very slowly, hand full of monsters at a time. Became better later. Hardly any loot drops. When you level up there is no reason to go "yay". Nothing to distribute. No reason to waste days to create silly builds. The skill tree seems rather limited as well. It plays ok but doesn't really feel like Diablo. I doubt I can waste a lot of time on this game like I did with D2.


----------



## r9 (Dec 9, 2011)

I played Witcher 2 so now playing Skyrim for me is like going backward instead of forward. 
I don`t mean to troll but Skyrim is ages behind Witcher 2 in every aspect. As regard to Diablo III I would wait to see it than comment even though I doubt that would impress me more than witcher.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 9, 2011)

I was reading my mails and went to the spam "in case of" and, you know what? Blizzard mail saying that I have access to the BETA 

Finish my session at the university, and I will be playing ALOT.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 9, 2011)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I was reading my mails and went to the spam "in case of" and, you know what? Blizzard mail saying that I have access to the BETA
> 
> Finish my session at the university, and I will be playing ALOT.



Grats mate


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 9, 2011)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I was reading my mails and went to the spam "in case of" and, you know what? Blizzard mail saying that I have access to the BETA
> 
> Finish my session at the university, and I will be playing ALOT.



Just make sure it's not a spam email. Check your battle.net account. It will automatically appear, no code required.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 14, 2011)

Just some Wizard action, Was finally able to get my hands on the Beta!

[YT]HTfNqqUF-aI[/YT]


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 2, 2012)

anyone else get a beta invite today? i did  i like it so far.  playing a Witch Doctor atm.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

I got one last night. Looks like they sent a round out.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 3, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks like they sent a round out.



100 K were sent out this AM for North America.  lets get the friends list going on, so we can party up and try that part out  ive been thru SP on a Wicth Doc.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 3, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I've also been waiting for a Path of Exile beta key for a long time. At least I have The Witcher to tide me over for now, but it's a very different kind of RPG.



I got beta key for Path of exile i could give u if u want.And di someone from EU got beta key for D3? they sended out huge amount of keys yesterday


----------



## elemelek (Mar 3, 2012)

I got invite email on 1st of March.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 17, 2012)

If I will play singleplayer can i play with my singleplayer later in multiplayer.Or better just start multiplayer and just do private room with password?
----
So did someone already did, pre-purchase of digital version?
---
And who wanna join me in battle to defeat hell or even inferno.
?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 17, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It plays ok but doesn't really feel like Diablo. I doubt I can waste a lot of time on this game like I did with D2.



Thats how I felt about D2 when it landed in respect to D1. I never ended up getting into D2, walking around in D1 I would be cautious and on edge at times, I loved it.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 17, 2012)

Arciks said:


> *If I will play singleplayer can i play with my singleplayer later in multiplayer.Or better just start multiplayer and just do private room with password?*----
> So did someone already did, pre-purchase of digital version?
> ---
> And who wanna join me in battle to defeat hell or even inferno.
> ?


I think so, it would only make sense right. If you put many hours in single player it would be counter productive to re-start from beginning in multi-player.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 17, 2012)

nt300 said:


> I think so, it would only make sense right. If you put many hours in single player it would be counter productive to re-start from beginning in multi-player.



In D2 thats how it was, if you wanted to play SP with the option of going MP later then you would just have to make an MP character then make a room and put a password on it.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 17, 2012)

nt300 said:


> I think so, it would only make sense right. If you put many hours in single player it would be counter productive to re-start from beginning in multi-player.



I am thinking blizzard will make it as an online single player type play. Depending if you must sign in to your BNET account first to play just like in Starcraft II, so in that regard I'm thinking if SP and MP are essentially linked by the internet now then your character would most likely have access for both SP and MP realms same with the achievements and statistics. Also since they have the Auction House function involving real currency/in-game it leads me to believe you won't be able to play without being logged in so that people won't exploit the feature.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 6, 2012)

So anyone getting ready for lauch?I planning to stay for 2days nonstop,already took holidays for release.Will need to stock with some Edrinks to stay awake and listen.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 6, 2012)

Arciks said:


> So anyone getting ready for lauch?I planning to stay for 2days nonstop,already took holidays for release.Will need to stock with some Edrinks to stay awake and listen.



 seriously? No troll


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 6, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> seriously? No troll



yes I did take 2days off from work,And i still got 16 left.To be honest I dont know where else to use holidays on.Sometimes about 6days is left from my allowance at work, and then superiors at work say when will you use your bloody holidays,but I say I dont know,and then they force me to use them.Guess I like to work more than go on holiday. So its not a big deal for me.


----------



## caleb (Apr 6, 2012)

Use your holiday on helping social services. I find it kinda dumb to waste ur holiday time strictly at video games...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 6, 2012)

whatever u say mate,but I dont see why should I help social services whatever you mean by that.
And as far as I know, holidays are meant for fun and relax,so whats wrong in that when I take holidays to do what I like most(to play game I waited for centuries)its not like I spend all my 20days of holiday on it,its just 2 days.Dont see anyhting dumb or silly in it.Some people are taking holidays to kill someone.some are taking to get more sleep.not everyone is like you who takes holidays to help in social services.


----------



## caleb (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry dude I've meant volunteer stuff.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 6, 2012)

Arciks said:


> yes I did take 2days off from work,And i still got 16 left.To be honest I dont know where else to use holidays on.Sometimes about 6days is left from my allowance at work, and then superiors at work say when will you use your bloody holidays,but I say I dont know,and then they force me to use them.Guess I like to work more than go on holiday. So its not a big deal for me.



Fair enough.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 6, 2012)

I would never take holiday for gaming.  I take holiday when I want to travel the world, or when I want to go on a 4-5 days camping trip and go boat riding/tubing etc.

gaming will always be there when i get off work and on weekends, rainy days, wintery days, etc.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 6, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I would never take holiday for gaming.  I take holiday when I want to travel the world, or when I want to go on a 4-5 days camping trip and go boat riding/tubing etc.
> 
> gaming will always be there when i get off work and on weekends, rainy days, wintery days, etc.



That's nice to know. But people are inherently different.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 6, 2012)

I know WhiteLotus, I just was throwing my opinion out there to give the OP an idea.  xD


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I would never take holiday for gaming.  I take holiday when I want to travel the world, or when I want to go on a 4-5 days camping trip and go boat riding/tubing etc.
> 
> gaming will always be there when i get off work and on weekends, rainy days, wintery days, etc.



Travel the world, must be nice to have money, lol. I haven't even been on a plane once in my life. Sometimes I take vacation and drive 400 miles to see the better halfs family, otherwise I use my other week to relax, play games, and sleep as much as I want.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 7, 2012)

No offence taken ,because I am who I am.but still we need to get back to topic. Its not holiday thread you know . its all about D3 even you are too much in D3 and just cant wait it anymore.So you do whatever it takes to get play on it on relese date,because I know,after some centuries I will stop play it.So to compare 2days of holiday to all my life its nothing,even its wasted on D3(what I dont think it is). Who ever want to join me sometime in MP game are welcome.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 7, 2012)

ill do that for sure arciks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Incase anyone hasn't seen, in DIII you get banners for your characters. These banners can be used to show ingame achievements you have accomplished (I believe they are called Sigils). For the next few weeks you will be able to make a banner of sorts on the DIII website that once ingame will unlock a Sigil that will never be able to be earned again. The whole system is a little weird, and I'm not sure if I grasp what the goal is 100%, but either way, making these things right now earns you things you will never be able to get again. So I went and made one, and will check back each week and make one for each class.

http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_US/mark_of_valor/#!/create


----------



## epicfail (Apr 8, 2012)

Arciks said:


> yes I did take 2days off from work,And i still got 16 left.To be honest I dont know where else to use holidays on.Sometimes about 6days is left from my allowance at work, and then superiors at work say when will you use your bloody holidays,but I say I dont know,and then they force me to use them.Guess I like to work more than go on holiday. So its not a big deal for me.



i may end up doing this for gw2 not sure yet, ive done it many times before though, especially for competition games when i used to play css. 


but ya i wish i could h ,travel the world but im not rich enoug

you can bring me if you want? ;-)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 8, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Incase anyone hasn't seen, in DIII you get banners for your characters. These banners can be used to show ingame achievements you have accomplished (I believe they are called Sigils). For the next few weeks you will be able to make a banner of sorts on the DIII website that once ingame will unlock a Sigil that will never be able to be earned again. The whole system is a little weird, and I'm not sure if I grasp what the goal is 100%, but either way, making these things right now earns you things you will never be able to get again. So I went and made one, and will check back each week and make one for each class.
> 
> http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_US/mark_of_valor/#!/create



I like achievement system, becuase it gives you extra exp and some sort of challenge,but those sigils and banners i really dont care about them.Dont see much point in it,could be optional


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 8, 2012)

Have watched about infinite hours of diablo beta videos,and cant say no to D3.actually its good that theres no PvP system on release date.Because its better to fight when you are near lvl 60 then when u are lvl5.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 8, 2012)

may 2012      thinking about signing up for the year of WoW to get it for free.  lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I like achievement system, becuase it gives you extra exp and some sort of challenge,but those sigils and banners i really dont care about them.Dont see much point in it,could be optional



Everything's optional just like achievements, you just have to chose to not care about that feature. I doubt Banners/Sigil's will be truly optional (toggling them off and not seeing anyones), you will just have to chose not to show one. But as far as I understand it just shows basically achievements (things you have killed and such), so I'm assuming most will show theirs as it probably won't be that complicated.



Arciks said:


> Have watched about infinite hours of diablo beta videos,and cant say no to D3.actually its good that theres no PvP system on release date.Because its better to fight when you are near lvl 60 then when u are lvl5.



I don't see why a PvP system at launch changes anything. If I really want to level and be left in peace, I make a private/password match and give my friends the password. I could really careless if the PvP system was in as I don't really play these games for that, but it would have been nice to test it out, just kinda feels like it's launching missing a big chunk (PvP will require a whole round of class balancing and such).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 9, 2012)

So anyone already know what will be your first character in D3?
I will go with Barbarian, will be my first class to hit 60,but later will try out all chars.


----------



## Easo (Apr 9, 2012)

Barbarian, i want to smash things!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 19, 2012)

Just preodered CEdition for diablo 3 from www.shopto.net.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Open Beta this weekend, it starts at noon today.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 20, 2012)

oh no way! thank you


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2012)

hey guys. my game name is EasyRhino and my battletag is EasyRhino#1528

somebody play with me! lol!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey guys. my game name is EasyRhino and my battletag is EasyRhino#1528
> 
> somebody play with me! lol!



I will play . when server going live? now or after 1h?


----------



## Frick (Apr 20, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I will play  is when server going live? now or after 1h?



It's an hour to go.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 20, 2012)

Cant wait.Hope it wount be a big lag game,and Blizzards servers wont overheat


----------



## AsRock (Apr 20, 2012)

r9 said:


> I played Witcher 2 so now playing Skyrim for me is like going backward instead of forward.
> I don`t mean to troll but Skyrim is ages behind Witcher 2 in every aspect. As regard to Diablo III I would wait to see it than comment even though I doubt that would impress me more than witcher.



That goes both ways as their is so much more to do in Skyrim than The Witcher 2.  And having completed The witcher 2 already i can honestly say it was much fun but i have spent so many more hours playing Skyrim.

In the end i like both games and bother need improving on which Skyrim does have that advantage as it has a modding community.

But as D3 does as i thought with D2 it be only worse as D1 was much better game than D2 ever was and i can see it being the same thing.

Although i am sure i will enjoy D3 all the same.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2012)

asrock, join me and othesr in diablo 3 multiplayer.

edit: is there a way to find people in game?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 20, 2012)

OMG i playin with barb and its super mega cool,lvl2 atm


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey guys. my game name is EasyRhino and my battletag is EasyRhino#1528
> 
> somebody play with me! lol!



im itching to try out co-op, wanna set up a time? BT is Alienisgod69#1132 im in EST zone btw.


----------



## caleb (Apr 20, 2012)

looks like servers are down. poop


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 20, 2012)

i only managed to get lvl3 with barb,superb gameplay.hope will get in soon again.


----------



## caleb (Apr 21, 2012)

Somehow I am not blown away by this. I think that it took them too long to make another sequel and the idea of hack n slash went into shadows of mmorpgs. 
Blizzard must be hoping for new generations of gamers to get hooked up cause its been 12 years from D2 and after 2 hours of this i'm like "cool its diablo3" and that's about it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 21, 2012)

I played it till lvl8 now and i love every second of game,will definetely hook me for couple of months if they will keep adding new content will hook me even longer.So cant say anything bad about game,only thing graphic could be bit more detailed.but in all i like it,


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 21, 2012)

Installing now.


----------



## techtard (Apr 21, 2012)

caleb said:


> Somehow I am not blown away by this. I think that it took them too long to make another sequel and the idea of hack n slash went into shadows of mmorpgs.
> Blizzard must be hoping for new generations of gamers to get hooked up cause its been 12 years from D2 and after 2 hours of this i'm like "cool its diablo3" and that's about it.



I wasn't impressed either. I played the shit out of the other Diablo games though, I guess I'm just over this type of gameplay.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2012)

caleb said:


> Somehow I am not blown away by this. I think that it took them too long to make another sequel and the idea of hack n slash went into shadows of mmorpgs.
> Blizzard must be hoping for new generations of gamers to get hooked up cause its been 12 years from D2 and after 2 hours of this i'm like "cool its diablo3" and that's about it.



Mean while everyone who loved these types of games was playing Titan Quest (or a few of the worse clones out there). I don't think this game type has gone into the shadows, people have been waiting for a sequel, and those of us who couldn't wait found other games (like Titans Quest) to fill our needs for a few years. If you didn't find yourself looking for other modern games out there of this style over the last few years, then you most likely just aren't looking for this type of game anymore.

Hell I still enjoy D1, somtimes I whip out the PSP and go through a few levels of the Cathedral.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2012)

have you played Path of Exile kurgan?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 21, 2012)

I have played Path of exile, played with marauder,like passive skill tree and graphics are better then diablos,but diablo is first on release so i will stick with it.Diablo still rulzz


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2012)

i grew up on diablo but i am having a hard time accepting this as the culmination of a decade of waiting. Path of Exile feels more like what i wanted and expected, and it's still in CLOSED beta. with only half it's content i am enjoying it more  than d3.

don't get me wrong, i think d3 is a good game. it's just not what i have been waiting for since putting hundreds of hours into d2. i don't see it getting the same amount of time.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 21, 2012)

I put in D2 aswell hundrets of hours,and still coming back to it sometimes,but as I played D3 now I like it.i guess im the player who likes to play next episodes whatever its worse or better.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2012)

Arciks said:


> i guess im the player who likes to play next episodes whatever its worse or better.



i'm not against innovation or change - but i expect it to be improvement. i don't see that being the case here.
worse or better? no. when it's worse, they have ruined a franchise i have loved for nearly half of my life at this point. i'm not ok with that. i can't say that's the case until i experience the full game, but i'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 21, 2012)

one things I dont like they dont have paladin,instead monk its doesnt sound for me very fitting into this game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey guys my game name is *Mindweaver* and my battletag is *Mindweaver#1523*


----------



## Frick (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey it works when I choose American servers.. But now the servers are down anyway.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2012)

digibucc said:


> have you played Path of Exile kurgan?



I played a bit of it on a Beta Weekend. The graphics were pretty impressive, the talent tree's look crazy (kind of reminds me of dual classing in Titans Quest). I would have played more, but since it's going to be F2P, I figured I will just wait till it;s released and get more of an opinion on it then since it won't cost me money. But I do have my eye on it, it looks promising, the real deciding factor over everything will be the pay model. If they do a League of Legends play model where it's only cosmetic items, then it will be great. But only problem with that is, the game needs to have a good following, and actually have cosmetic content that people want to buy, so they stay afloat. 



digibucc said:


> i'm not against innovation or change - but i expect it to be improvement. i don't see that being the case here.
> worse or better? no. when it's worse, they have ruined a franchise i have loved for nearly half of my life at this point. i'm not ok with that. i can't say that's the case until i experience the full game, but i'm just not feeling it.



I been pretty happy with the Barb so far, I want to try the Monk next. But the Barb playability seems to be a leap forward compared to what they were in D2. Getting Leap early on is super nice, and being able to have Leap, Frenzy, ad Whirlwind all at the sametime should be an extremely fun class. I know that makes it sound like you get to play all Specs of Barb at once, but now it seems like there is Tanking options and other routes since there is no more potion spamming. My only complaint so far is 4 people limited to a game.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 22, 2012)

launcher says its up to date, i launch the game then it says theres a new patch, exits teh game then it crashes along with the launcher, bah...


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 22, 2012)

they just shut down/reset their servers not too long ago (i exited maybe 30min ago) so that might have something to do with it...

so far its running pretty well on my 8800GT and Phenom II.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 22, 2012)

i finally sit down to play the game..surely they won't take it offline at 10 o clock on a saturday right? wrong ;/ now it looks like they're going to be down for a while. sigh.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 22, 2012)

yea...I just tried to log in, and looks like they're fixing an issue with creating a new game or w/e after login. Says they'll update (the message i guess?) in about an hour (as of 12:36 EST)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> they just shut down/reset their servers not too long ago (i exited maybe 30min ago) so that might have something to do with it...
> 
> so far its running pretty well on my 8800GT and Phenom II.



made me sad, i'd only been in about 5 minutes with my girlfriend when that happened


----------



## caleb (Apr 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I played a bit of it on a Beta Weekend. The graphics were pretty impressive, the talent tree's look crazy (kind of reminds me of dual classing in Titans Quest). I would have played more, but since it's going to be F2P, I figured I will just wait till it;s released and get more of an opinion on it then since it won't cost me money. But I do have my eye on it, it looks promising, the real deciding factor over everything will be the pay model. If they do a League of Legends play model where it's only cosmetic items, then it will be great. But only problem with that is, the game needs to have a good following, and actually have cosmetic content that people want to buy, so they stay afloat.
> 
> 
> 
> I been pretty happy with the Barb so far, I want to try the Monk next. But the Barb playability seems to be a leap forward compared to what they were in D2. Getting Leap early on is super nice, and being able to have Leap, Frenzy, ad Whirlwind all at the sametime should be an extremely fun class. I know that makes it sound like you get to play all Specs of Barb at once, but now it seems like there is Tanking options and other routes since there is no more potion spamming. My only complaint so far is 4 people limited to a game.



Exactly I was surprised how good Path of Exile is and I am surprised how shit this game is.
Achievements that give exp for destroying barrels ? Walls that go down hurt enemies but not the character ? Skill tree self unlocking ? Hell even the dialogs of heroes spoil the game with "I'm just warming up".
I know we can compare a lot of stuff where it might be better but look we compare a F2P game with a fkn classic Blizzard title?! In D2 times it would be WTF GTFO!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Achievements are like that for any game, they go from mundane to wild, it gives even the worst of players something to say "look at that I earned something", and the best of players to strive for the best, and those with no life to strive for the ones that require 5000 play throughs.

I can see what your saying, though most of those things haven't really bothered me. They are things in the game that do matter (no doubt there), but I simply don't judge fun factor based on a wall crushing me. I judge fun factor just on simply what it is, am I enjoying the game play in general, and for me thats a yes. Is there areas that need improvement? Sure, but overall I'm having fun. I think Path of Exile will have more content to the game itself most likely, but it most likely won't feel as polished, and will be harder to get into (the skill tree alone is insane, not saying thats a bad thing though). 

I personally dislike seeing D2 as a bench mark, I enjoyed the first game a lot more, and the one thing I wanted to see in D3 was darker environments, more catacombs/cathedrals. If it remains like what we get in the Beta, I will be happy with that. D2 was just too colorful and too many levels above ground in non-gloomy areas. 

Though judging a game you buy vs a F2P isn't so easy anymore. It maybe easy for you to step in and judge F2P games if all you played in the Korean crap out there. You need to sit down and play some League of Legends, thats an insanely polished F2P game, with a great model, so good other games of it's genre all went F2P just to compete. Back when D2 came out there just wasn't even the concept of F2P at the time, but there was many times when a great modder did something and was hired by a company because of that, and I would put that on the same level. Without the Desert Combat mod for BF 1942, we probably would have never even had BF2 (which would have resulted in the entire future of the BF series being vastly different), they might have landed on the name BF2 and had the same timeline, but I don't think the feel of the game would have been the same.

Either way, it's very hard to judge the game based on the limited amount of play we get. The complaints you have listed in order, 1st one I don't see a problem with gives everyone something to go for, 2nd one eh I don't trip traps then Barb leap into them anyways, and last one ?I never seen Diablo as a deep skill tree game. Mostly was cookie cutter builds and the rest of the talent tree was garbage besides the 3 - 4 abilities. It seems much more stream lined now, and the abilities + runes oyu get for them just seem to flow much better. At level 13 I got a leap, a pull, and a movement speed increase on my Barb, feels just right, keeps me in combat and keeps the flow going.

/wall of text


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I never seen Diablo as a deep skill tree game. Mostly was cookie cutter builds and the rest of the talent tree was garbage besides the 3 - 4 abilities. It seems much more stream lined now, and the abilities + runes oyu get for them just seem to flow much better. At level 13 I got a leap, a pull, and a movement speed increase on my Barb, feels just right, keeps me in combat and keeps the flow going.



This +a billion. If you wanted a charachter who could take you far you didn't have a whole lot of options. But now we do, it seems like. Here is a giant GIANT post that describes it very well and so far I agree with it.

And the dialouge I can't complaing about, it's Diablo we're talking about here. It's not supposed to be deep and moral and stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2012)

as much as i want to be able to choose my own level up points and skills, nothing sucked more than levelling up, building a character... and finding out they sucked in nightmare/hell at level 30/50


----------



## digibucc (Apr 23, 2012)

see i was ok with that. it didn't suck because that was the point of the game. What consequence is there for a choice when you can just choose again in 10 seconds?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2012)

digibucc said:


> see i was ok with that. it didn't suck because that was the point of the game. What consequence is there for a choice when you can just choose again in 10 seconds?



There wasn't much consequence with that system either, a few hours of cows and a rush through the game, then move all your old gear over and you got your character back. Only became difficult if your char was 70+, but you would have figured out your build sucked before then. I personally hate rushing, but every person I know that played that game, when they made a new character they usually beat all of Normal at like level 5, then just sat in cows, that was extremely boring to me.

Personally I'd rather see a cow type grind gone, and just have the ability to move your choices around.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2012)

I beat it twice in under two hours ... not impressed


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> I beat it twice in under two hours ... not impressed



... its a beta, not a full game.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 23, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> I beat it twice in under two hours ... not impressed



Not sure if serz


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 23, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> I beat it twice in under two hours ... not impressed





random said:


> Not sure if serz



 For realz...

Do you enjoy the games you play at all?

Took me a couple of hours to get through one play through, though I am pretty thorough..

Do you play just to get through games as fast as possible? If so, this might not be for you.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> For realz...
> 
> Do you enjoy the games you play at all?
> 
> Took me a couple of hours to get through one play through, though I am pretty thorough..



theres nothing to the beta ... its 1/3 of the first act


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah but part of these kinds of games is to explore and discover. And since its just a beta, there's no need to rush.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Yeah but part of these kinds of games is to explore and discover. And since its just a beta, there's no need to rush.



there is nothing to discover when I say I beat the game I mean it 
I cleared every single area twice in 2h hours and 11m on normal then on nightmare


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 23, 2012)

Well then, if you buy the game I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Well then, if you buy the game I hope you enjoy it.



to be blunt its a no-buy for me I don't see ANY justification for a 60 dolor price tag


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess Obeta has ended,Deleted client yestedray anyways,maxed out barb did some upgrade to blachsmith.Didnt get all achievements in beta and wasnt plan to do so,will do it in Release version.So I am very satisfied with beta and will be even more with release.Ofcourse there are some things I dont like but most of em are minor to me.So whoever will buy it hope to see ya in game,and who wont buy see ya in hell


----------



## Csokis (Apr 23, 2012)

Top 10 Reasons Diablo 3 Sucks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G131rXu3Qcw


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 23, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Top 10 Reasons Diablo 3 Sucks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G131rXu3Qcw



I would think its your 10 reasons that diablo 3 sucks.because i dont have any reaon to say that this game sucks


----------



## Frick (Apr 23, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Top 10 Reasons Diablo 3 Sucks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G131rXu3Qcw



So ... you don't like it because it's not D2 with better graphics? Also, "cheesy dialouge"? Did you even listened to the dialouge in D2? And cartoonish graphics I don't see either, at least not in the beta.


----------



## Csokis (Apr 23, 2012)

Frick said:


> So ... you don't like it because it's not D2 with better graphics? Also, "cheesy dialouge"? Did you even listened to the dialouge in D2? And cartoonish graphics I don't see either, at least not in the beta.



This is not mine. Found the other forum!  It's a shit ofc.  I pre-ordered the game!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> to be blunt its a no-buy for me I don't see ANY justification for a 60 dolor price tag



To be blunt the games not worth buying because you beat 1/3 of probably 1/4 (to do maths for you, even if the rest of the game was that fast, thats 24h of gametime, longer than most games today, and odds are later acts will take longer) of the game in less than 2 hours when it's the intro act (should be the easiest and fastest to go through).


----------



## caleb (Apr 23, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I would think its your 10 reasons that diablo 3 sucks.because i dont have any reaon to say that this game sucks



Its nice to see you discovered you have your own opinion


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> To be blunt the games not worth buying because you beat 1/3 of probably 1/4 (to do maths for you, even if the rest of the game was that fast, thats 24h of gametime, longer than most games today, and odds are later acts will take longer) of the game in less than 2 hours when it's the intro act (should be the easiest and fastest to go through).



not to mention that the difficulty scales up massively on replays on harder difficulty settings, hence it takes longer.


the beta was short and easy, since it was a connection/server/bug fix test. it wasnt meant to entertain us for hours upon hours.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 23, 2012)

definitely not. and the more i can make myself look at it as it's own game and not the sequel i've wanted for a decade, the more i like it.
I think my final opinion is going to be that they simplified it a little too much. I appreciate the streamlining but some things should be a little more in depth imo. 

that being said i don't see hundreds of hours being a problem


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2012)

digibucc said:


> definitely not. and the more i can make myself look at it as it's own game and not the sequel i've wanted for a decade, the more i like it.
> I think my final opinion is going to be that they simplified it a little too much. I appreciate the streamlining but some things should be a little more in depth imo.
> 
> that being said i don't see hundreds of hours being a problem



Yeah if you look at it as being over a decade of a wait for any game, no matter how good it is, it most likely will be disappointing. Like I said, what I personally do with any game to start, all I do is just sit down and play and say "is this fun to me?". Once I answer that question then I dig into the game deeper, but with the beta my thought processes hasn't gone beyond that since there isn't too much to judge. 

I agree it's been simplified a bit, before I played that was a very upsetting thing for me, but to play the Barb and see how much more dynamic he feels, it made me happy to see that.


----------



## Csokis (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Csokis (Apr 25, 2012)

Diablo 3 Highest DPS Ever Recorded 643.85! :O

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDAsxFGoei4


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 25, 2012)

lol nice and fast ...

so who is the main farming hero in the D3?


also ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyyV9SMZRhI&feature=context&context=G213bd62RVAAAAAAAADg

740 dps there ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

This will be my first Diablo game. Looking forward to it honestly. Gonna start with the barbarian.........fits me better from what I have read.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 25, 2012)

I see you as the barb for sure, though i'd like to see how you handle the witch doctor. mostly indirect damage it can be frustrating imo.
everything should be pretty equal between classes, it's the gear that matters.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 25, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol nice and fast ...
> 
> so who is the main farming hero in the D3?
> 
> ...



How is that possible? isn't the beta locked at lvl 13? I have 55dps with a wiz at most!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 25, 2012)

so a hero decked out with good gear can farm just as easily as another hero?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 25, 2012)

yep. no mf is intrinsic to any character, and they are all equally able to kill things if used properly, so it's only about what you want to play.

at first i was upset about some of the changes, but it really should be a great game in later levels. and they really wanted it to be all about being able to play your style, whatever that is - and be rewarded equally as well as everyone else. which i think is really cool, considering i hated the way you were "supposed" to play d2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

digibucc said:


> yep. no mf is intrinsic to any character, and they are all equally able to kill things if used properly, so it's only about what you want to play.
> 
> at first i was upset about some of the changes, but it really should be a great game in later levels. and they really wanted it to be all about being able to play your style, whatever that is - and be rewarded equally as well as everyone else. which i think is really cool, considering i hated the way you were "supposed" to play d2.



System wise could I run this maxed out or is it a system buster? I mean honestly I know NOTHING of this game.

<<<< See specs


----------



## digibucc (Apr 25, 2012)

specs won't open atm for some reason, but it's not a system buster by any means. they want as many people to play as possible, it is actually very low-end in requirements.

Recommended System Requirements
WINDOWS	
Windows® Vista/7 (latest service packs)	
Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 5600+ 2.8 GHz
2 GB RAM	
NVIDIA® GeForce® 260 or ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 or better	

 MAC
Mac® OS X 10.7.x or newer
Intel® Core 2 Duo
2 GB RAM
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M or ATI Radeon™ HD 4670 or better

and those are recommended, not minimum.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

digibucc said:


> specs won't open atm for some reason, but it's not a system buster by any means. they want as many people to play as possible, it is actually very low-end in requirements.



Refresh the page.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 25, 2012)

lol yeah, it'll just barely work on that beater


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> System wise could I run this maxed out or is it a system buster? I mean honestly I know NOTHING of this game.
> 
> <<<< See specs



You're more than fine, I'm surprised to hear that you hadn't even touched D1.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You're more than fine, I'm surprised to hear that you hadn't even touched D1.



I wasnt into PC games until BF2 honestly. I used a Mac until then and even still most I ever played was Quake 1 and Quake 3.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 25, 2012)

Diablo 1 was my first pc game.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 25, 2012)

you think an intel HD 3000 gpu will run this? just curious for on the go gaming ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

digibucc said:


> Diablo 1 was my first pc game.



So from what I understand its like Titans Quest?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So from what I understand its like Titans Quest?



Reverse, TQ is like Diablo  But yes, Diablo basically started the trend, as far as released games go TQ is the best "clone" out there, especially since they came up with some great ideas on their own.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Reverse, TQ is like Diablo  But yes, Diablo basically started the trend, as far as released games go TQ is the best "clone" out there, especially since they came up with some great ideas on their own.



Ah ok. I LOVED TQ. Hell I feel like installing it again since I got a 570. My 5850 would bog down sometimes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah ok. I LOVED TQ. Hell I feel like installing it again since I got a 570. My 5850 would bog down sometimes.



TQ is a great game, it's the only Diablo like game that held me over. Mostly because like I said it wasn't an exact clone. I like Diablo for being dark TQ wasn't, but they came up with their own great timeline and classes (plus that talent system with hybrid classes).


----------



## Scheich (Apr 25, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> you think an intel HD 3000 gpu will run this? just curious for on the go gaming ...



It works fine, no difference to HD 6850@1650


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 25, 2012)

Scheich said:


> It works fine, no difference to HD 6850@1650



awesome!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2012)

i loved TQ, the hybrid classes were awesome.


getting pumped for D3


----------



## digibucc (Apr 26, 2012)

i was never able to get into titan quest as much as i think i should have been able to. wrong timing or what idk but i only ever put 10 or so hours into the game. I'm thinking of going back through now though - have time right


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i was never able to get into titan quest as much as i think i should have been able to. wrong timing or what idk but i only ever put 10 or so hours into the game. I'm thinking of going back through now though - have time right



If you got a friend that hasn't play it, I suggest grouping up. It starts to get very difficult about 1/2 way through for certain specs. I don't think my character could have solo'd the game even on the easiest difficulty, he was just too much of a glass cannon. One time Marineborn was right behind me as I teleported (does damage when you land on teleport and makes a cloud of smoke) into a group of enemies (about 8 - 10 of them) then whirlwinded. As the cloud cleared my tombstone rose out of the cloud and as it cleared more you could see every single enemy was dead. He thought it was pretty funny, from then on my character was known as The Bomb.

Of course any of them specs out there once you get high level almost all become tanks, since I was only on my first play through I didn't have my defensive talents yet. So 2nd play through almost all characters (even on a higher difficulty) it gets easier, at least for DPS specs, tanks it remains about the same.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 26, 2012)

I heard EU servers will open for gaming before US.So EU gamers will be abloe to kick skeleton king as fast as 12:01 by CEST.


----------



## Csokis (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 26, 2012)

I hated in the beta playin in a game with a bunch of other lvl 5's.. only to randomly have a decked out lvl 10 join.. Not only do I not get to kill anything, I rarely get to see anything as this twat just runs ahead of us and farms everything until I see the "You beat the D3 Beta!!" message as were trying to catch up.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 26, 2012)

is the drop system in big fights the click as fast as you can drop system again? I have not played with any groups yet .. just solo'd by myself.


----------



## Scheich (Apr 26, 2012)

You only see your share of the loot.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 26, 2012)

oh ok ... then that is awesome 

dont have to worry about auto clicker hacks and all that anymore


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 27, 2012)

also I was reading that farming is tough to do in this game as they made the bosses not drop all the good stuff like they use to. instead now you find a lot of good stuff by running around killing elite or something just out in the world ... is that true?


----------



## Csokis (Apr 27, 2012)

News.



> The PvP system is still in a period of change and there is no definite schedule for its launch but the PvP system will be a completely open game mode. However, skills in their nature will remain the same, such as damage output, stun period, for example, may be reduced in PvP.
> Nothing specific has been decided regarding public testing of the PvP mode but do not rule out a similar system to World of Warcraft’s Patch Test Realm (PTR).
> It is hoped PvP mode will be in the game by the end of 2012.
> In PvE mode there will be no means to kill other players as that ruins the fun of the game.
> ...


_Source: IncGamers_


----------



## digibucc (Apr 27, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> also I was reading that farming is tough to do in this game as they made the bosses not drop all the good stuff like they use to. instead now you find a lot of good stuff by running around killing elite or something just out in the world ... is that true?



yes, it's not tough so much as more interesting.

it was REALLY boring to only have 3,3 minute spots where you could farm for something useful. now you can take a 15-20 minute walk and get some good drops from random mobs, rather than always needing to fight the same boss to do it.

it really doesn't make it harder imo, but it will make it more fun to do continuously.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 27, 2012)

is the witch doctor like the necro used to be or did they get rid of the true necro class? I mean throwing jars of spiders is so dang boring ... and pretty stupid too

I just loved having like 40-50 summons following me lol ... yes I was that guy


----------



## digibucc (Apr 27, 2012)

no it's better imo, there is diversity for sure.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#WSYjkT!!Za

mess around with the calculator a bit. there are at least 4-5 real summons, that stay around and fight, plus the 6 rune choices PER skill, that really do make them pretty unique. then there are other summons that are more temporary but do more direct damage, and those will have rune choices as well.

if you want a summoner necro, you can have a nice one. check out the giant toad.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 27, 2012)

hmmm thanks I like that page ...

I built to what I think will be a sweet barbarian too. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WhRVij!VgS!cccbaY

Is the demon hunter the glass cannon of the group?

I wonder how hard it will be to get to level 60 ... I mean getting to 99 in D2 was just months of baal runs and all that. Hopefully it is a little easier since they don't want that to happen anymore ...


----------



## digibucc (Apr 27, 2012)

i don't exactly know. it won't be too easy, but it will likely be easier than d2. DH actually can wear some good armor, so it's more likely the witch doctor, and the wizard will be the glass cannons.

nice WW, i like that brawler passive


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 27, 2012)

yep I am just hoping hell and inferno do not kick the barbs ass ... it seems he may have a little trouble depending on gear in those levels.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 27, 2012)

everyone will be depending on gear - don't worry about the barb, imo he's the most powerful in the game.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope so ... 

Can it be solo'd or will the later levels force you to group?


----------



## Disparia (Apr 27, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> is the witch doctor like the necro used to be or did they get rid of the true necro class? I mean throwing jars of spiders is so dang boring ... and pretty stupid too
> 
> I just loved having like 40-50 summons following me lol ... yes I was that guy



One of my two D2 favorites! Had a Necro for solo play and a Paladin for group (Lvl 24-26 aura's FTW). Although the Necro was much more accepted into groups after 1.10 when we got less, but stronger pets.

Anyhoo, I think the Witch Doctor is it's own class and we'll have to hope for a Necro or some other pet class in the expansion because it just doesn't come close.




copenhagen69 said:


> I hope so ...
> 
> Can it be solo'd or will the later levels force you to group?



Based on limited experince (only played one class during the open weekend), I think it'll be easier to solo in D3 vs D2. Once skill tree choices were made, they were made. If you wanted to be a 100% pet Necro you could clean out entire maps with ease, but a boss might wipe you in under 5 seconds. Now in D3, it's all open and customizable. Having trouble? Switch skills and/or runes. If Blizzard has "balance" worked out, then there's going to be some combination allowing each class to make it through.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 27, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> I hope so ...
> 
> Can it be solo'd or will the later levels force you to group?



the whole design mantra was to let as many people play the way they want to play. so yes, not only is soloing more than possible, but there is no advantage to being in a party other than enjoying company.

I LOVE to solo. and i always hated NEEDING to group up in order to get decent xp. well that is officially gone in D3.

there is no difference in drop rate, or number of mobs when you group - it's only difficulty of the enemy that scales.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 27, 2012)

digibucc said:


> the whole design mantra was to let as many people play the way they want to play. so yes, not only is soloing more than possible, but there is no advantage to being in a party other than enjoying company.
> 
> I LOVE to solo. and i always hated NEEDING to group up in order to get decent xp. well that is officially gone in D3.
> 
> there is no difference in drop rate, or number of mobs when you group - it's only difficulty of the enemy that scales.



now that is awesome!!! 

thats one thing with MMOs that drove me crazy was the reliance on other players to get things done. If I can solo this whole game I will be very happy!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 30, 2012)

are all pre order specials gone? I have looked for them but cannot find any at the moment. Guess I will be going to the store and picking up a copy on the 15th. 

OR ... should I go with battle.net and purchase it that way? Is there an install limit? I will probably install it several times during the time I own it so 3 or 5 installs will be more than used and I do not feel like buying it again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2012)

I been using Bnet installs for probably over 2 years now, with D2 on numerous computers and WoW, and never seen an install limit. Though I can't say I tried to install the same copy on multiple computers at once.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 30, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> are all pre order specials gone? I have looked for them but cannot find any at the moment. Guess I will be going to the store and picking up a copy on the 15th.
> 
> OR ... should I go with battle.net and purchase it that way? Is there an install limit? I will probably install it several times during the time I own it so 3 or 5 installs will be more than used and I do not feel like buying it again.



There's no install limit, especially since it's tied to your account and you need to log into battlenet each time you play.


----------



## Easo (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope you didnt miss this thing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K-ZA7NLSRhg
Diablo III TV Spot


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 2, 2012)

Easo said:


> I hope you didnt miss this thing:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K-ZA7NLSRhg
> Diablo III TV Spot



Looks very nice, cant wait till release date. Looks like they updated Diablo3 webpage a lot since I was there last time.Hope there will be some secret lvl like cow lvl in D2,would be nice.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Looks very nice, cant wait till release date. Looks like they updated Diablo3 webpage a lot since I was there last time.Hope there will be some secret lvl like cow lvl in D2,would be nice.



they want to prevent set location farming, so it wont be the same if they do.


----------



## digibucc (May 2, 2012)

Jay Wilson hinted there will be a cow level, you will have to find the entrance.

as for farming, correct mussels - but cow level wasn't a problem. that actually didn't give much gear, it was the baal runs, the meph runs, etc. Blizzard doesn't want a few 3 minute sections to be the only thing you play later in the game, so they made drops from random elite and champion mobs better than anything a boss can drop.

so randomly walking through a level you enjoy gives you a better chance than going after a boss multiple times, which imo makes it much more interesting.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2012)

digibucc said:


> Jay Wilson hinted there will be a cow level, you will have to find the entrance.
> 
> as for farming, correct mussels - but cow level wasn't a problem. that actually didn't give much gear, it was the baal runs, the meph runs, etc. Blizzard doesn't want a few 3 minute sections to be the only thing you play later in the game, so they made drops from random elite and champion mobs better than anything a boss can drop.
> 
> so randomly walking through a level you enjoy gives you a better chance than going after a boss multiple times, which imo makes it much more interesting.



i agree, just that any cow level now, wont be so combat/loot oriented.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2012)

I was more in it for the multiple moo sounds they had, some of them were hilarious.


----------



## digibucc (May 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I was more in it for the multiple moo sounds they had, some of them were hilarious.



seriously, i'm chuckling just thinking about them. overlapping moos


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2012)

digibucc said:


> seriously, i'm chuckling just thinking about them. overlapping moos



i had the same reaction


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

I dont remember farming the cow level for items. I thought it was more power leveling?


----------



## Scheich (May 2, 2012)

Didnt they state "there is no cow level" ? But i guess it was true for the beta..


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> I dont remember farming the cow level for items. I thought it was more power leveling?



some rare items only spawned there, IIRC. people still farmed it, regardless.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> some rare items only spawned there, IIRC. people still farmed it, regardless.



do you remember what items? I ran through that dang level probably 1000 times and never saw anything worth keeping lol


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> do you remember what items? I ran through that dang level probably 1000 times and never saw anything worth keeping lol



i recall some helmet i think from a set of green items the cow king dropped exclusively, or almost exclusively. coulda even been a myth going around at the time.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

ooooh I remember that ... I never killed the king though so I could make the level on my own. No wonder I never saw it lol


----------



## Easo (May 2, 2012)

Aaaaaand second TV Spot is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH7Evf2l5uk
Some theories about problems in Heaven are looking to be true


----------



## Disparia (May 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i recall some helmet i think from a set of green items the cow king dropped exclusively, or almost exclusively. coulda even been a myth going around at the time.





copenhagen69 said:


> ooooh I remember that ... I never killed the king though so I could make the level on my own. No wonder I never saw it lol



Green set: Cow King Leathers

http://diablo2.diablowiki.net/Cow_King's_Leathers

Boots are pretty sweet for a lvl 13.



			
				Other Info said:
			
		

> Prior to v1.08 the Cow King was a guaranteed special drop, like the Act Bosses, though only two items. Uniques and Sets were almost guaranteed from him with some Magic Find. In v1.09 he was toned down a bit, but he still has the ability to drop a random array of up to five magical, rare, set, and/or unique class items as well as a half-dozen stamina potions (milk anyone?).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

Easo said:


> Aaaaaand second TV Spot is here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH7Evf2l5uk
> Some theories about problems in Heaven are looking to be true



I thought that was a Romney commercial to begin with.


----------



## digibucc (May 2, 2012)

he knows what's up


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

I am just curious how much wondering around we are going to have to do to find good gear ... maybe find a certain dungeon we can keep visiting to run around in or something like that?


----------



## D007 (May 2, 2012)

Ugh.. This game has been literally killing me...lol.. It seems like forever I've been waiting for it..
After all this time I expect it to be amazing. 

PS:... Lol Mussles picture is too funny, idk when that happened..


----------



## digibucc (May 2, 2012)

some areas will spawn more monsters, or will be more likely to spawn champions i would imagine. that being said, it won't be until hell that real farming starts.

also, they said they want people to pick whichever area/act/etc they like the best and play that, and then play on when farming, rather than focus on one boss or one room.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

well that would be nice to play an area or act I like and get my farm on that way ...

also if they want you play your favorite areas instead of doing baal runs all day, does that mean every act or champion/elite monster or whatever can drop any item in the game? Or will there still be certain areas you have to go to get certain items ...


----------



## digibucc (May 2, 2012)

there may be a few items that only come from certain places - but the vast majority, including the best gear, will drop from anywhere.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

digibucc said:


> there may be a few items that only come from certain places - but the vast majority, including the best gear, will drop from anywhere.



now that is awesome!! That should keep this game alive longer ... I get really bored running the same thing over and over again


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

I was reading the plot is 20 hour long at best. 15 is the average. If this is true I'm not seeing why this game is 59.99.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

well diablo has never had a very thick plot to it ... D2 I think was less that that ...


----------



## digibucc (May 2, 2012)

troll harder mm


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

digibucc said:


> troll harder mm



lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

digibucc said:


> troll harder mm



No seriously I NEVER played the first games. Why is a game like this so short and if its that short why all the hype? I have no idea about this series or how it works in game. Like BF3 single player is like 6 hours long but the multi I have almost 200 hours in. Thats worth 59.99. What makes this game so epic? Not trollin here. Learnin'!


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

its got a cult like following ... I think the fun in D2 was hunting down all the gear for your characters. You could easily get power leveled in like 2 hours be ready for baal runs ...  then hunt for gear for months.
I think $59 is askin too much but the majority of games are going to that price segment anyways ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> its got a cult like following ... I think the fun in D2 was hunting down all the gear for your characters. You could easily get power leveled after awhile and then hunt for gear for months.
> I think $59 is askin too much but the majority of games are going to that price segment anyways ...



Thank you. So you play the same plot over and over again to max out each class? Is this how it works? Seriously I'm a noob to this game.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

In D2 they have 5 acts ... then 3 hardness levels (later on they patched in different things but I quit before that) Once you beat the 5 acts you went on to the next hardness level. Once you beat the final act on the hardest setting you were basically there to just farm for gear in a few different locations

Now in D3 they supposedly got rid of most that and are letting you find good gear anywhere. So you can play whatever act or region you like to run through and still find the good stuff.


But the same thing will probably be in D3 is that when you beat the game fully, you will not be max level either ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> In D2 they have 5 acts ... then 3 hardness levels (later on they patched in different things but I quit before that) Once you beat the 5 acts you went on to the next hardness level. Once you beat the final act on the hardest setting you were basically there to just farm for gear in a few different locations
> 
> Now in D3 they supposedly got rid of most that and are letting you find good gear anywhere. So you can play whatever act or region you like to run through and still find the good stuff.



Hmmmm sounds like a game you play through once and put it on a shelf. I love Titans Quest but I only played through it once.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hmmmm sounds like a game you play through once and put it on a shelf. I love Titans Quest but I only played through it once.



eh, it could be for some people ... if you are not much for farming gear and having fun that way, this may be a questionable game for you.

If you want story and plot ... Guild Wars 2 may be your game ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> eh, it could be for some people ... if you are not much for farming gear and having fun that way, this may be a questionable game for you.
> 
> If you want story and plot ... Guild Wars 2 may be your game ...



I just thought it was more vast then what I understand. I thought it was like a 100 hour game or something just to finish it the way people have been talking.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

It could be with D3 ... maybe not 100 hours but a lot longer than 15-20 hours. They have shaken up the diablo we use to know. So no one really knows for sure until the game is finally released.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> It could be with D3 ... maybe not 100 hours but a lot longer than 15-20 hours. They have shaken up the diablo we use to know. So no one really knows for sure until the game is finally released.



I'm kinda dedicated to buying it as a fellow TPU member is gonna be down due to shoulder surgery and D3 is a simple click game (Not a FPS) and that's all he will be able to do for a while. I said I would buy D3 so he doesn't play alone. Just not liking how D3 is sounding so far. Has me worried.


----------



## Disparia (May 2, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> In D2 they have 5 acts ... then 3 hardness levels (later on they patched in different things but I quit before that) Once you beat the 5 acts you went on to the next hardness level. Once you beat the final act on the hardest setting you were basically there to just farm for gear in a few different locations



Don't forget doing it all again with a different class 

MM, if you didn't go through Titan Quest a second or third time with a different class because it would be "too much of the same", there's a good chance you won't go through D3 more than once. Until the price drops, might not get your money's worth. Torchlight I/II are pretty cheap!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

I'm depressed. I'm already dedicated to buying this damn game. I hope there is mods or something to make it last longer.


----------



## Black Haru (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm kinda dedicated to buying it as a fellow TPU member is gonna be down due to shoulder surgery and D3 is a simple click game (Not a FPS) and that's all he will be able to do for a while. I said I would buy D3 so he doesn't play alone. Just not liking how D3 is sounding so far. Has me worried.



I'm getting this, so Dave won't be by his lonesome regardless. looking forward to a good loot game.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> Don't forget doing it all again with a different class
> 
> Torchlight I/II are pretty cheap!




LOL, yep doing with it different classes was part of it too. Although D3 you wont need 2-3 sorcs or zons or barbs anymore ... One class can do it all this time. 


Torchlight would be fun but it seems to cartoony and bragging about your amazing gear in torchlight just doesnt seem the same lol :shadedshu


----------



## AsRock (May 2, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> do you remember what items? I ran through that dang level probably 1000 times and never saw anything worth keeping lol



Same here, the only thing i found was friends gear due to a lighting cow or some thing lol..


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No seriously I NEVER played the first games. Why is a game like this so short and if its that short why all the hype? I have no idea about this series or how it works in game. Like BF3 single player is like 6 hours long but the multi I have almost 200 hours in. Thats worth 59.99. What makes this game so epic? Not trollin here. Learnin'!



just like BF3, its all about the multiplayer.


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> *Don't forget doing it all again with a different class
> *
> MM, if you didn't go through Titan Quest a second or third time with a different class because it would be "too much of the same", there's a good chance you won't go through D3 more than once. Until the price drops, might not get your money's worth. Torchlight I/II are pretty cheap!



And you can do it with totally different builds within each class: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/2868800573. They are a "tad bit off" but if you read the topic, you may get more detailed info about this.


----------



## Easo (May 3, 2012)

Blizzard obviously likes TV Spots:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RIeY74gfM8&feature=plcp
Diablo realy does looks like female


----------



## DannibusX (May 3, 2012)

I've been prepping by getting my paintball trigger "walk" working with my mouse.  Gonna be epic.


----------



## digibucc (May 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm depressed. I'm already dedicated to buying this damn game. I hope there is mods or something to make it last longer.



I put hundreds of hours into d2, and only made maybe 3 characters. ok maybe a few more, but actual use, was only 3 chars.

as mussels said, the time spent comes from multiplayer. it is really hard to explain, but it is definitely not a long game because there is SO much content (there is a lot though) - it's a long game because you get addicted and can't stop. 

just one more run, that's all. i might get that awesome sword, or helm, or shield, or ring, or boots, etc. just one more run, i'll get enough xp to try that new skill. just one more run.

and the 20 hours is if you play solo and do nothing but bang out content the whole time. i highly doubt you will have beaten act 5 normal in under 20 hours, and once you do beat it that's only a 3rd of the game - you play nightmare/hell to get more skills to try, and better gear to use. there's still more new stuff to experience, but the main story will be over. it's not just replay for the sake of it though, you will actually want to keep playing into nightmare and hell, as it does feel different. monsters are harder and smarter, and it takes different combinations of skill and strategy to survive at later levels. that's where the real fun starts 

i would look at it this way mm, if you only put the 20 hours in, then you lucked out and didn't get addicted to a game that most people will lose the next few years to


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 3, 2012)

I've resorted to playing Drakensang to keep my clicking fingers in shape for the 15th


----------



## Csokis (May 3, 2012)

_Source: IncGamers_


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 3, 2012)

woot!


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 3, 2012)

lol never thought I would see the day ... I just thought it was a dirty joke on Blizzards part


----------



## CrackerJack (May 3, 2012)

OP Updated!


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 3, 2012)

CrackerJack said:


> OP Updated!



needs more pics of the stuff we have shown and talked about in the thread ... it looks lonely lol



So, IF there was a group of monsters and you were wanting to clear them quick and somewhat easy ... which character would do this?

I would think wizard? I really doubt my barb would be anywhere near the top. My level 13 barb takes like 2 mins to kill the final boss in the beta. I forgot his name ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 3, 2012)

cash out auction house table ...

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4768349588?page=1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> needs more pics of the stuff we have shown and talked about in the thread ... it looks lonely lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to being a barb. I'm ALWAYS the melee class in these kinda games. I don't like to think to much. HULK SMASH.


----------



## digibucc (May 3, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> I would think wizard?



yeah wizard is strongest AoE, witch doctor has AoE too,as well as more abilities that will keep enemies in place, but wizard's aoe is stronger.

I will be a wizard first for sure


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 3, 2012)

Hmmm ... I am gonna go roll a wizard now and test him out. hopefully he is good lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 3, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> cash out auction house table ...
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4768349588?page=1



Was talking with a friend about this, paying fees to Blizzard anf to Paypal, kinda blows. And they will let you use the money before going to PP, but you have to buy old games from them, and oyu can't use that money to pay for a WoW sub, so almost useless.


----------



## Frick (May 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just thought it was more vast then what I understand. I thought it was like a 100 hour game or something just to finish it the way people have been talking.



I don't know if anyone have responded to this, but D2 is not very long but you can sink a lifetime into it. I probably have a few hundred hours in it without any kind of multiplayer at all. It's just relaxing running around hitting things and hoping you'll get that rune you want.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Was talking with a friend about this, paying fees to Blizzard anf to Paypal, kinda blows. And they will let you use the money before going to PP, but you have to buy old games from them, and oyu can't use that money to pay for a WoW sub, so almost useless.



I thought I read somewhere that they will transfer to paypal for free without PP taking their %? I mean either way ... you are making money off the game that with every other game on the market you cant, so I still see it as a positive, even if they are ripping people off.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

Wait you have to pay real money for goods?!?


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wait you have to pay real money for goods?!?



no, it is an option with their new auction house.

You can buy items with in game gold or you can buy with real money. You can also sell items for in game gold or real money.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> no, it is an option with their new auction house.
> 
> You can buy items with in game gold or you can buy with real money. You can also sell items for in game gold or real money.



Wait I can sell things I find in game? Like if I find a cool sword or something I can sell it for real cash?


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 3, 2012)

yep sure can ...

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4768349588?page=1

that is what I think will be the official break down on selling ...


----------



## Csokis (May 3, 2012)

*Official Diablo 3 Skill Updates!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDlt5UkzXbM


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 3, 2012)

interesting ...


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No seriously I NEVER played the first games. Why is a game like this so short and if its that short why all the hype? I have no idea about this series or how it works in game. Like BF3 single player is like 6 hours long but the multi I have almost 200 hours in. Thats worth 59.99. What makes this game so epic? Not trollin here. Learnin'!



To me the game was playable, more for the time, effort and enjoyment, involved in leveling. The upgrade trees are very extensive and time consuming. But they were very fun and well done..

The effects were always top notch and the game ran like a champ. I'm sure the graphics engine will be gorgeous as well.

The story was good enough but Diablo concentrated on making you feel really immersed, more so than the story, in the past. To me it shined in that aspect. There was a lot of ambiance. 

Multiple playthroughs are actually like standard on diablo for me. The various characters offer so much differentation, that they warrant an individual playthrough.  They were really fun classes to play and all were very well rounded and thought out..

I hope the same is true for Diablo 3.

I hate the real money, for game money thing though. It changes people.. It ruins games..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

Well I'm gonna get it. Ive decided. Now I just need to get the cash together. Any of you guys need any art done or photos repaired? lol


----------



## digibucc (May 4, 2012)

D007 said:


> I hate the real money, for game money thing though. It changes people.. It ruins games..



that's just so vague as to be useless. how, in a non-competitive pve game with no ladder, is someone buying a sword or helm going to ruin anything?

it's important to notice as well, buying an item on the rmah doesn't just introduce it into the economy, it had to drop first. that keeps it all balanced.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Was talking with a friend about this, paying fees to Blizzard anf to Paypal, kinda blows. And they will let you use the money before going to PP, but you have to buy old games from them, and oyu can't use that money to pay for a WoW sub, so almost useless.



a lot of people are upset on the d3 forums over them. there are a few ways of looking at it but honestly what other business venture can you enter into for $60, and have the ability to then make 70% profit with zero overhead? I can't think of ANY business that profitable, not to mention you are playing the game because you like it not to make money.

also, you are not paying fees to both blizzard and paypal. blizzard's fee covers the paypal send money fee, so it just arrives in your paypal account after blizzards cut. there should be no fees for withdrawal once it's in your account so no paypal fees.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 4, 2012)

im rolling a Monk and Wizard at first.  I like that the monk can heal and hit multiple targets.  

Also, got torchlight gifted to me to tide me over for 12 more days


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 4, 2012)

Ya I am thinking of rolling a Monk first ... then farm up for my Barb gear


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2012)

could everyone please shut up


AND GIVE ME D3 ALREADY FOR GODS SAKE


----------



## Csokis (May 4, 2012)




----------



## zargana (May 4, 2012)

digibucc said:


> a lot of people are upset on the d3 forums over them. there are a few ways of looking at it but honestly what other business venture can you enter into for $60, and have the ability to then make 70% profit with zero overhead? I can't think of ANY business that profitable, not to mention you are playing the game because you like it not to make money.



Some players going to make ach or whatever and some of them will provide the tools to do that. So some1 will pay... There is nothing to get angry. 

But there is something people didnt mention about it. 

For example in WoW: You have an item and you wanna sell it. Lets say for 10 bucks. You go to the AH for sell the item and Blizz charges you with the duration of that item on AH. Lets say that price for 24 hour auction is 1 buck -pls dont forget that price changes with the item rareness- for 12 hours costs 0,5 bucks. If i am wrong, that cost is not refundable.

If the same strategy continues on Diablo then no1 will enter to AH with 0 bucks. 

My question is will the quests provide real money or not?


----------



## DannibusX (May 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Was talking with a friend about this, paying fees to Blizzard anf to Paypal, kinda blows. And they will let you use the money before going to PP, but you have to buy old games from them, and oyu can't use that money to pay for a WoW sub, so almost useless.



Wait, you can't use the money for a WoW sub?

Way to go Blizzard.  Good god.


----------



## Csokis (May 4, 2012)

Familiar Runed Pet Graphics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqUur8jOogc


----------



## digibucc (May 4, 2012)

zargana said:


> If the same strategy continues on Diablo then no1 will enter to AH with 0 bucks.
> 
> My question is will the quests provide real money or not?


of course not - why would they give you real money for completing an in game quest?

there is NO FEE to list something. So you can list with 0 in your account up to the limit of i think 10 items at a time. auctions last 48 hours.

IF your item sells, you pay blizzard a percentage of the sale cost. so no money to them until there is some money coming to you. problem solved?


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 4, 2012)

what do yall think of these 2 builds ...

Wizard: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#WcXVSm!eUb!aaaZYa
Barb: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WhRVij!VgS!cccbaY

The wizard I was kinda curious if I needed a cold spell in there to get the 20% increase dmg passive. I was just not sure where ....


----------



## digibucc (May 4, 2012)

yeah without any cold damage, there is nothing to be increased. sometimes it will be added cold damage, which ... adds it, but "increased" damage requires there to be that damage type in the first place.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 4, 2012)

digibucc said:


> yeah without any cold damage, there is nothing to be increased. sometimes it will be added cold damage, which ... adds it, but "increased" damage requires there to be that damage type in the first place.



ah I worded that weird ... sorry for the confusion.

Yes I know what you said is true, but I was meaning ... should I use a cold spell so then I can place the 20% dmg modifier on there? Or is my setup now good enough?

Trying to get the most DMG output 

Although I know my gear will probably lead me in one direction or the other


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 4, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Familiar Runed Pet Graphics
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqUur8jOogc



do they just follow you? seems kinda worthless and would get annoying lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 4, 2012)




----------



## copenhagen69 (May 4, 2012)

is that yours?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 4, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> is that yours?



 <-- click


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2012)

i got the CE as well, if its like skyrim, i'll score it 24 hours earlier than you guys overseas.


once i get it, rest assured i'll post heaps of smug pics of everything.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 5, 2012)

lol can't wait.


----------



## Csokis (May 6, 2012)

DiabloNut Hero Planner

http://diablonut.incgamers.com/planner

Very Good imho!


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 6, 2012)

Csokis said:


> DiabloNut Hero Planner
> 
> http://diablonut.incgamers.com/planner
> 
> Very Good imho!



doesnt seem to have all the weapons and gear ... at least I cant find them


----------



## Gilletter (May 8, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ncrUv.jpg



Can't wait until mine arrives at my door! The wife is going to be pissed for awhile... lol.   Looking forward to playing with some of the TPU crew!


----------



## Csokis (May 8, 2012)

CE unboxing!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RM5o5l_UsM


----------



## Csokis (May 8, 2012)

Diablo III: The Order book preview!


----------



## carloz (May 8, 2012)

caleb said:


> Use your holiday on helping social services. I find it kinda dumb to waste ur holiday time strictly at video games...




buahaha, Caleb my m8 if I wouldn't know you I'd buy you


----------



## Csokis (May 8, 2012)

Arrived!


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 8, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Arrived!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/njHBE.jpg




don't those cost money? why not just get the free app?


----------



## Csokis (May 8, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> don't those cost money? why not just get the free app?



Because i don't have any Smartphone.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 8, 2012)

What is the point of the authenticator? To get hacked less?


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 8, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> What is the point of the authenticator? To get hacked less?



supposedly ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 8, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> What is the point of the authenticator? To get hacked less?



Not to get hacked less, but to not get hacked at all. Unless they can some how find out your random generated number. I still think Blizzard has a password leak somewhere, but this solves that problem.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 8, 2012)

ooooh pretty cool. I just figured I could use my app on my phone to authenticate and log in to a buddies account if I have his password. Is that not the case?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> ooooh pretty cool. I just figured I could use my app on my phone to authenticate and log in to a buddies account if I have his password. Is that not the case?



No its like google step two verification.....but not AS good.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 8, 2012)

hmmmm very cool. did not know that lol


----------



## Csokis (May 8, 2012)

Wrath trailer!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEAPxgMCEA8


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 8, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> ooooh pretty cool. I just figured I could use my app on my phone to authenticate and log in to a buddies account if I have his password. Is that not the case?



It should be the samething, a randomly generate code. Now I know with WoW how it works is you only need to enter the code once at login, then after that it's automated. I could be wrong here, but I'm pretty sure mobile authenticators on cell phones are the exact same as the key-chain authenticator.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It should be the samething, a randomly generate code. Now I know with WoW how it works is you only need to enter the code once at login, then after that it's automated. I could be wrong here, but I'm pretty sure mobile authenticators on cell phones are the exact same as the key-chain authenticator.



Yea once you log into WoW from one computer with the authenticated, you usually don't have to again... And yes the App and key-version work the same, active and deactive are the same also. I had key-chain for awhile till I got a Droid, then decided to get the App, well till the App went retarded, and cause the annoying message "Your phone is rooted, you are risk blah blah"


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2012)

6 days for me 


*tension builds*


----------



## DannibusX (May 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not to get hacked less, but to not get hacked at all. Unless they can some how find out your random generated number. I still think Blizzard has a password leak somewhere, but this solves that problem.



I took my authenticator off my account when I rooted and put CyanogenMod on my old phone.  It took me a while to get it all down, but I was at a friends house so I didn't have my keyfob authenticator to tie to my account for the time being.

IIRC my account was without an authenticator for a period of 12 hours.  Someone had hacked my account in this time, vendored all of my gear, transferred all of my gold and got me permabanned for hacking.

I didn't find any of that out for another month when I went to reup my WoW account (which Blizzard allowed me to do by the way) and tried to log in.  Blizzard was pretty quick about getting my account back to me.  It's kind of weird since whoever hacked my account didn't change my login info at all.

The authenticator does what it's designed to do and I will never have my battle.net account without one from now on.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2012)

I've had my account hacked numerous times, first time was after I played for about 4 years, I had friends who had their accounts hacked by then, but never me. Then in a 2 week span, I personally knew 11 people who had their accounts hacked (it was almost everyone I knew that didn't have an Authen). If that doesn't spell leak, I don't know what does, such a short window of time and such a high percentage of people. I got my account back, but later it was hacked a few more times, once they didn't change any of my info either, and it wasn't even banned. I logged in (I hadn't been playing for 6 months) and my account was active... My gold was gone and my old Vanilla items I wore around town were gone, but all my main gear was there. I changed my password and wrote a ticketm they gave me my gear and money back. Then I checked my mailbox and turns out they had moved all my money into the mail, so I had all my gold in the mail, plus the refunded gold Blizzard mailed me, lol, I doubled my money from that hack. Also found out they got me some gear to as I looked at my Warlock, they had been running instances? They didn't remove their CC info from my account either, so I just kept playing on it (best hacker ever?) for like 2 months till they must have contacted their bank to get it removed.


----------



## digibucc (May 9, 2012)

see i was under the impression no one was actually being hacked and were just not being secure with their passwords. since it's you kurgan i have to assume that is not the case then?

I had the authenticator on my phone for awhile, but after having to reinstall my phone i had to go through the process of getting it removed. Obviously i'd rather do that than get it hacked, but i was hesitant to use the authenticator again because i assumed being a safe password person and all i would be fine.

now i am thinking that is not the case


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2012)

digibucc said:


> see i was under the impression no one was actually being hacked and were just not being secure with their passwords. since it's you kurgan i have to assume that is not the case then?
> 
> I had the authenticator on my phone for awhile, but after having to reinstall my phone i had to go through the process of getting it removed. Obviously i'd rather do that than get it hacked, but i was hesitant to use the authenticator again because i assumed being a safe password person and all i would be fine.
> 
> now i am thinking that is not the case



Thats what they say. But anytime I have been hacked, numerous friends get hacked during a very close time period, just seems fishy that hacks are in waves of sorts. Also I've been hacked after fresh copies of Windows (some will say, well maybe they had your info long ago and just saved it).

Honestly I say run an authenticator of some sort. I only visit TPU, GN and thats about it for websites, check my processes a lot, and run AV's, IP blockers, and other things. Yet I've still had my account hacked. I truly believe there is a leak somewhere in Blizzard, WoW gold = Real World money. A leak of passwords to take gold and sell would be an extremely easy source of income.


----------



## Aquinus (May 9, 2012)

I hope Diablo 3 can satisfy my need for a new game, a lot of new games these days aren't suiting my fancy.


----------



## Csokis (May 9, 2012)

Diablo 3 Box Art Featuring 'The Butcher'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjFIF-5paI8


----------



## Frick (May 9, 2012)

I'm hoping I can hold out a computer purchase until after the summer, so until then I guess I'll be playing a lot of D2. Right now I'm trying a Necro, something I for some reason never have tried before. And it's awesome. Plus one of the first drops I got was Gull. Moar Magic Find!!


----------



## Csokis (May 10, 2012)




----------



## DannibusX (May 10, 2012)

digibucc said:


> see i was under the impression no one was actually being hacked and were just not being secure with their passwords. since it's you kurgan i have to assume that is not the case then?
> 
> I had the authenticator on my phone for awhile, but after having to reinstall my phone i had to go through the process of getting it removed. Obviously i'd rather do that than get it hacked, but i was hesitant to use the authenticator again because i assumed being a safe password person and all i would be fine.
> 
> now i am thinking that is not the case



I've never shared my password or login information with anyone and it's always been completely separate from everything else I do on the internet.  My battlenet password has always been the hardest password I have, and I'm paranoid about viruses and shit.  My battlenet account got hacked, but my bank account and everything else was fine.  I never even had a problem with my Steam account on the same system.  Just WoW.

So yeah, they probably had/have a password leak somewhere.  Hell, I remember when Nitheria (Blizzard Rep) got hacked and her account posted a keylogger link on the official WoW forums.  It was epic beyond words.


----------



## Aquinus (May 10, 2012)

Same happened to me. I solved the problem by putting blizzard authenticator on my ipod, and since it has worked its way to my phone. Granted I occasionally play SC2. I stopped paying for WoW. After playing WoW since two days after release of vanilla, the game gets pretty old. I stopped after I got 3 85s, I don't have time to RAID and I don't feel like leveling another toon.


----------



## Csokis (May 10, 2012)

Unboxing Blizzard Diablo 3 Collector's Edition!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDDSUdDXOok


----------



## Csokis (May 10, 2012)

Random Character Name Generator

http://diablo3dungeon.com/name_generator

*Edit:* LOL! 

Crazy Swedes Start Camping for Diablo 3 Launch


----------



## digibucc (May 10, 2012)

don't you know, everyone will see your battletag instead of your character name it d3. they will only see your char name in a few select places.
not a big deal but honestly it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 10, 2012)

are you ready?


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

digibucc said:


> don't you know, everyone will see your battletag instead of your character name it d3. they will only see your char name in a few select places.
> not a big deal but honestly it doesn't make sense to me.



Hmmm. character would be better in some ways, at least for strangers.


4 days til i get my CE :3


made friends with a guy at the store i preordered to snag a discount, may try and get it early as well.


edit: top comment


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 11, 2012)

Yee my D3 copy has been send out today so if im lucky i will get it tomorrow, and definetly on monday . Days go so long till release,just cant wait.


----------



## Csokis (May 11, 2012)

*Yogscast - Diablo III: Collector's Edition Unboxing* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oymrqt3KKmk


----------



## Csokis (May 11, 2012)

Wow, tons of Diablo 3 copies! 

http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/134-diablo-iii/1111855-har-ni-fatt-erat-d3-annu/index4.html#post12259646


----------



## Flibolito (May 11, 2012)

im so freakin excited, it's just starting to sink in.


----------



## Csokis (May 11, 2012)

1.0.1 Know issues list - Updated 5/11/12

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4916972036



> *Achievements*
> The description of the Feat of Strength for “One of the Chosen” does not specifically state that it was granted to Closed Beta players, not all Beta players.
> The description of the achievement “Why’d It Have To Be Snakes?” is misleading.
> The description of the achievement “Crispy Critters” implies that all critters are found in one zone, but they are not. Good luck finding them!
> ...


----------



## Easo (May 11, 2012)

_Damage over time debuffs are not benefiting from items that grant crit chance._
Only real bug imo.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 11, 2012)

I wonder how many more issues are there.But they did really great job with CBT fixing so many bugs and issues.But I think that for 10y development it could be better


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 11, 2012)

Easo said:


> _Damage over time debuffs are not benefiting from items that grant crit chance._
> Only real bug imo.



Eh, DoT are usually known as a consistent damage producer, not a burst damage producer. Many games out there don't even have a crit chance for DoT's, they give the class some abilities to burst and crit with, then DoT's are the backbone consistent damage for the class.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2012)

i ALMOST had my copy last night, local EB games was about to break launch date.

email from head office came down changing their minds and telling them not to


----------



## happita (May 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i ALMOST had my copy last night, local EB games was about to break launch date.
> 
> email from head office came down changing their minds and telling them not to



The good ole saying goes..."You want what you can't have." I guess the anticipation will keep you wanting it until you do actually have it...but what I usually do afterwards is grab my clothes and run out of there as fast as I can


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2012)

happita said:


> The good ole saying goes..."You want what you can't have." I guess the anticipation will keep you wanting it until you do actually have it...but what I usually do afterwards is grab my clothes and run out of there as fast as I can



i intend to buy a diablo shirt and mousepad while i'm at it, so i'll grab THEIR clothes, and run from teh store.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4888569301



> We've recently become aware that playing Diablo III with the latest Catalyst 12.4 drivers for ATI cards may cause some visual artifacts for specific hardware configurations. This issue affects users of ATI Radeon HD 2400, 2600, 2900, 3400, 3600 and 4500 graphics cards under Windows Vista and Windows 7. ATI Radeon HD 4600, 4700, 4800, 5000, 6000 and 7000 series products are unaffected, as is Windows XP.
> 
> Update: ATI has released a Catalyst 12.4a driver hotfix for the affected cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i ALMOST had my copy last night, local EB games was about to break launch date.
> 
> email from head office came down changing their minds and telling them not to



Don't think it would matter as you need online to play. Probably wouldn't have done much good to have it.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't think it would matter as you need online to play. Probably wouldn't have done much good to have it.



i can brag to you people in the past, and install/play the diablo II copy that comes with it (my legit D2 was stolen mere days after i first bought it, so i never got to play online/legit)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i can brag to you people in the past, and install/play the diablo II copy that comes with it (my legit D2 was stolen mere days after i first bought it, so i never got to play online/legit)



That sucks about D2, surprising you never ended up getting a Battlechest, I think I bought like 4 or 5 of those over the years. Finally when they allowed them to be linked to your bnet account I didn't have to keep track of the damn discs and keys.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

My diablo3 has arrived just 10min ago 
It includes 2 guest passes for diablo 3 and one for WoW


----------



## Csokis (May 12, 2012)

Arciks said:


> My diablo3 has arrived just 10min ago
> It includes 2 guest passes for diablo 3 and one for WoW



How thick is the box?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

Csokis said:


> How thick is the box?



a bit thicker than DvD usual box>




inside the case>


Spoiler


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

Just activated game on battlenet and started predownload. Cant install it from disc yet,sayss game not officialy released yet.But predownload works 
---
but looks like predownload its just installation files  i thought its aready installed content,but still will be faster to install from digital than from dvd


----------



## Csokis (May 12, 2012)

Arciks said:


> but looks like predownload its just installation files  i thought its aready installed content,but still will be faster to install from digital than from dvd



Hidden files!


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Hidden files!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/3PHa2.png



they are not hidden for me, when i lauch .exe file it says me game not yet released.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2012)

i wanna be first TPU'er to unbox collectors


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2012)




----------



## NinkobEi (May 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the pre-load exe? I won't be buying it til the 15th (payday), but i'd like to have it ready to go!


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Does anyone have a link to the pre-load exe? I won't be buying it til the 15th (payday), but i'd like to have it ready to go!



http://eu.media.battle.net.edgesuit...Diablo-III-8370-enGB-Installer-downloader.exe
but this link is global version if it will work for you


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2012)

I'm going to buy this game tonight!  Are you guys not listing members that are in the club house? It would be good to list them so we can see who all will be playing this.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

Blizzard Btag>Arciks#2909
I will start playin on launch night,will get some sleep after job on monday so i can get more on,when servers opens at midnight.Will play with barb.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 12, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Blizzard Btag>Arciks#2909
> I will start playin on launch night,will get some sleep after job on monday so i can get more on,when servers opens at midnight.Will play with barb.



There doesnt seem to be any love for the Demon Hunters, which is odd.  Not only is it an awesome name, but was also very popular in Diablo II. (Clarify: Amazon)

Maybe im missing something.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> There doesnt seem to be any love for the Demon Hunters, which is odd.  Not only is it an awesome name, but was also very popular in Diablo II.
> 
> Maybe im missing something.



Its just I loved barb in D2 to be honest i havent played much with other classes in D2.Dont know,in D3 beta played with barb only,so cant say much about other classes yet.Just like brute force axe killing.


----------



## digibucc (May 12, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> There doesnt seem to be any love for the Demon Hunters... was also very popular in Diablo II.



?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

digibucc said:


> ?



I think hes speaking about assasin,could be in same group as DH.


----------



## flmatter (May 12, 2012)

I will be playing it.       Just finished doing my installer download from battle.net    fun fun


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2012)

So what's the popular way to buy it? Through battle.net or should I buy the hard copy? Anybody know how big it is? Thanks!


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> So what's the popular way to buy it? Through battle.net or should I buy the hard copy? Anybody know how big it is? Thanks!



box fits in door mailbox,becuase my was trown in it.its just standart dvd box, with some extra cover on it.and it will be lot cheaper to buy dvd box,if you care about price


----------



## flmatter (May 12, 2012)

I just commited to the year of WoW and got it for free. I am sure there is catch or missing content forcing me to buy the retail version. But what the heck, I will be playing WoW for the next year anyways so might as well get something for free.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

Uh, wow for 1 year  doesnt it gets boring over years to play same content over and over?I just realised that I cant play mmos more than few weeks,and then i quitting it.But still if anyone wants wow guest pass pm me


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2012)

So, is the beta still available to everyone that pre-orders? If I buy it right now.. can I jump into the beta?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 12, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> So, is the beta still available to everyone that pre-orders? If I buy it right now.. can I jump into the beta?



beta ended on 1.may


----------



## NinkobEi (May 12, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> So, is the beta still available to everyone that pre-orders? If I buy it right now.. can I jump into the beta?



The game releases in like 2.5 days, it better not still be in beta lol. If you're wanting to hop into something tonight try Path of exile, open beta weekend similar to d3.


----------



## dj-electric (May 12, 2012)

40 hours to go. Damn damn...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> The game releases in like 2.5 days, it better not still be in beta lol. If you're wanting to hop into something tonight try Path of exile, open beta weekend similar to d3.



Nice I didn't know it was an open weekend. I'm Mindweaver over that as well. I just downloaded it and going through setup now. 

EDIT: 3.94GB!  So, it'd downloading now.. hehehe

*Double EDIT: I'm new to Battle.net. If i buy a hard copy can I load the game straight from battle.net? like steam? and get all updates through Battle.net?*


----------



## 3870x2 (May 13, 2012)

digibucc said:


> ?



At first I thought you were trolling.  Then I realized I didn't make myself clear.  Fixed: Amazon.


----------



## flmatter (May 13, 2012)

Another year of WoW is not that much different from the last 5 yrs I have been playing it. Maybe it has been 6, got it when it first came out. Content changes as they release patches and new expansions. I like it because the game play changes with each one. Unlike Rift or SWToR or GW and such, once you get a gaming style or talent down there is no change and it becomes boring to keep hitting the same keys or macros over and over. Mists of Pandora, blizz is bringing more changes to the way everyone plays so I have to adjust my game style. Not just faceroll like some do.

I am looking forward to D3 because I was a huge fan of D2 and Lords of Destruction Expansion.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2012)

I have never played a Diablo game, but I might buy it on tuesday after class is looks really fun!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2012)

flmatter said:


> Another year of WoW is not that much different from the last 5 yrs I have been playing it. Maybe it has been 6, got it when it first came out. Content changes as they release patches and new expansions. I like it because the game play changes with each one. Unlike Rift or SWToR or GW and such, once you get a gaming style or talent down there is no change and it becomes boring to keep hitting the same keys or macros over and over. Mists of Pandora, blizz is bringing more changes to the way everyone plays so I have to adjust my game style. Not just faceroll like some do.
> 
> I am looking forward to D3 because I was a huge fan of D2 and Lords of Destruction Expansion.



WoW came out 7.5 years ago (crazy to think it's been that long). You are the first person I know of that sounds excited for MoP, I know a few who bought year subs and their subs will roll into MoP, but most of them aren't too excited after playing the beta. I have only played limited RIFT, but had 2 max levels on SWTOR and the play style is the same as WoW's, not that I minded having a rotation and managing it. 

Looking forward to D3 myself, I enjoyed the beta more than I expected I would. I think the Barb felt like a more complete class than he did in D2, though I wasn't a huge D2 fan (it was ok), I was more a D1 fan.


----------



## flmatter (May 13, 2012)

I am not really excited about MoP but some of the changes they are bringing will make it interesting. Damn 7.5 yrs ago, I hate getting old. Time blurs things together, I knew it was a long time but crap almost a decade of play. Oh well, I am looking forward to D3. Even if I did not get it for free I would bought it anyways.


----------



## entropy13 (May 13, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#ahXQiP!ZdU!Yccccc


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2012)

I had no idea there was four player co-op. Must have.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> I had no idea there was four player co-op. Must have.



Was u living under rock, last couple years/months


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> I had no idea there was four player co-op. Must have.



Never played Diablo? 4 player has actually made most people I know sad, the other games support 8 people.


----------



## Csokis (May 13, 2012)

Be careful of using graphical enhancement mods (e.g. darkd3)!

Twitter!



> Using programs that alter graphics is against TOS and can get you banned!


----------



## Frick (May 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Never played Diablo? 4 player has actually made most people I know sad, the other games support 8 people.



I too think four players are to few. I assume it has to do with balancing the maps/monster/treasures but still. That is something hope they increase in an expansion.


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Never played Diablo? 4 player has actually made most people I know sad, the other games support 8 people.



I played Diablo II a bunch. Didn't realize or forgot it had co-op as I only played single player.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2012)

Frick said:


> I too think four players are to few. I assume it has to do with balancing the maps/monster/treasures but still. That is something hope they increase in an expansion.



Yeah I agree, 4 just isn't enough for a game like this. But if they created everything in the game to balance with 4 people, we probably won't ever see 8 as it would most likely require a lot of changes to make it happen, sadly.



erocker said:


> I played Diablo II a bunch. Didn't realize or forgot it had co-op as I only played single player.



I played mostly SP too, but I always just playing in an online match with a password, that way I could use my character to play online with my friends at other times. MP has always been the big selling point of the Diablo series, even dating back to D1.


----------



## entropy13 (May 13, 2012)

At least there are key changes from Diablo II. I play as a Barbarian, but when Baal's about to die everybody suddenly becomes melee attackers. Arrows and spells are shot/cast point blank.


----------



## Frick (May 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> I played Diablo II a bunch. Didn't realize or forgot it had co-op as I only played single player.



4 or 5 player co-op on small lan parties was a blast actually.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2012)

no LAN makes me sad, but at the same time no more 'oh god i lost my save game' (or left it at home on another PC) moments


----------



## Super XP (May 13, 2012)

I'll get this when the price comes down. I'm still not done Skyrim PC.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2012)

Super XP said:


> *I'll get this when the price comes down*. I'm still not done Skyrim PC.



hahahahahaaha, oh god, funniest thing i've read in ages.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> I played Diablo II a bunch. Didn't realize or forgot it had co-op as I only played single player.



Astounding.  You are the only person I know of that only played it single player.

Suffice it to say that if you enjoyed D2 enough through the single player, the multiplayer would have sucked you in for years.

Akinto playing the l4d series only single player, but probably worse.

@Super XP: you must be new to Blizzard.  The price might drop upon the announcement of the Diablo 4 open beta test, if were lucky.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 13, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Astounding.  You are the only person I know of that only played it single player.
> 
> Suffice it to say that if you enjoyed D2 enough through the single player, the multiplayer would have sucked you in for years.
> 
> ...



When I got hands on D2 I played in solo aswell for about 4y and only after that I finally had internet at home to try Multiplayer.As a solo player I got almoust all IK set for my barb.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2012)

i played solo/LAN only, as i made the foolish mistake of loaning D2 and LoD to a friend, who then stole my Bnet CD keys -.-


still spent many, many years playing.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 13, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I'll get this when the price comes down. I'm still not done Skyrim PC.



Blizzard prices take years to go down. Starcraft2 just went on sale this christmas for the first time, 1.5years after release. Diablo 3 will probably take longer!


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Blizzard prices take years to go down. Starcraft2 just went on sale this christmas for the first time, 1.5years after release. Diablo 3 will probably take longer!



i musta missed that, i got people who want it, but refuse to pay full price. at this rate they'll never get it.


----------



## entropy13 (May 13, 2012)

I played D2 solo...and "LAN".


----------



## 3870x2 (May 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i musta missed that, i got people who want it, but refuse to pay full price. at this rate they'll never get it.



I used to have a contact that could get them for $35, $30 for bulk of 5 or more.  I dont ask how he got them, but that is how I have multiple sc2 accounts.


----------



## digibucc (May 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i musta missed that, i got people who want it, but refuse to pay full price. at this rate they'll never get it.



i don't know if this is any cheaper for you, but they are legit and i have had no problems other than a couple of days wait, with 8 or so purchases so far.

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Diablo-3-CD-Key-for-Battle.net-%2d-Instant-Download.html


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i don't know if this is any cheaper for you, but they are legit and i have had no problems other than a couple of days wait, with 8 or so purchases so far.
> 
> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Diablo-3-CD-Key-for-Battle.net-%2d-Instant-Download.html



Eu region, we use US here for D3 (and SEA for SCII)


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 13, 2012)

So are u gonna buy or already did witch version> EU or US,because I know many US players will buy EU because EU servers opens sooner.Or you just wait for US to open up?


----------



## flmatter (May 13, 2012)

I will just wait for US servers to open.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 13, 2012)

Arciks said:


> So are u gonna buy or already did witch version> EU or US,because I know many US players will buy EU because EU servers opens sooner.Or you just wait for US to open up?



that's the silliest thing I ever heard. roll on EU to play the game, what 10 hours earlier?



Mussels said:


> i musta missed that, i got people who want it, but refuse to pay full price. at this rate they'll never get it.



Oh man bummer for them. It was $30 everywhere, even on the Blizzard website. Pretty good price decrease!


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 13, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> that's the silliest thing I ever heard. roll on EU to play the game, what 10 hours earlier?



I just told you what I heard,because there are players who cares to be first,and loosing 10h is not accaptable for them as hardcore gamers.But not for me I dont care about that,just wanted to hear your opinion.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 13, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i don't know if this is any cheaper for you, but they are legit and i have had no problems other than a couple of days wait, with 8 or so purchases so far.
> 
> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Diablo-3-CD-Key-for-Battle.net-%2d-Instant-Download.html



I've bought from them a few times. Had one mix up of a wow key already being used, was resolved with some screenshots.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i don't know if this is any cheaper for you, but they are legit and i have had no problems other than a couple of days wait, with 8 or so purchases so far.
> 
> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Diablo-3-CD-Key-for-Battle.net-%2d-Instant-Download.html



I've used other sites like cjs, tried using them but their customer support was slow. Surprised to see though right now it says D3 is $61.68 on there....


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

if someone got a guest pass for diablo 3 european version i'd greatly appreciate it. i'm getting my copy from the UK so it might take a day or two longer


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 13, 2012)

I already used my 2 passes for friends,but if my brother will get copy tomorrow then i will share those 2 passes with you guys.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 13, 2012)

Does Diablo 3 have online co-op? If so how many players?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 13, 2012)

themailman78 said:


> does diablo 3 have online co-op? If so how many players?



4


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 13, 2012)

Arciks said:


> 4



Thank you sir. I bought the game, downloaded it, and have no idea what I just did.  Gonna be asking lots of questions until I figure all this out.


----------



## digibucc (May 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Surprised to see though right now it says D3 is $61.68 on there....



yeah not all games are cheap for us, cjs is based in europe so with the exchange rate it helps aus the most i think. still, i do find deals on some games, always worth checking if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank you sir. I bought the game, downloaded it, and have no idea what I just did.  Gonna be asking lots of questions until I figure all this out.



 congrats on buying.Blizz will allow you to install it closer to release so you can start up when servers go live.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 13, 2012)

I was so happy to be able to play this game with my friends from TPU, until I remembered that we are region separated.

I guess ill just have to put up with mussels and mm...


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 13, 2012)

i hope someone will play with me on EU servers,But I got global version so I will be able to play on US if needed


----------



## Black Haru (May 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank you sir. I bought the game, downloaded it, and have no idea what I just did.  Gonna be asking lots of questions until I figure all this out.



MM just jump in TS tomorrow night. Dave and I will get you sorted out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2012)

digibucc said:


> yeah not all games are cheap for us, cjs is based in europe so with the exchange rate it helps aus the most i think. still, i do find deals on some games, always worth checking if you're not in a hurry.



Yeah, I have used sites like it numerous times, saved me a good amount of money.



Black Haru said:


> MM just jump in TS tomorrow night. Dave and I will get you sorted out.



You seem pretty optimistic on the time window you will need 

At least MM's not as lost as a guy I work with, he's been playing PC games for a long time (at least I hoped). I asked him last night if he is picking up D3 his response was... "I don't like RTS's". I just stared at him for a good 10 seconds not even staying a word. Then before I could say anything he's like "yeah those games where you control 4 characters"  All I could figure is he mistaked the isometric view and assumed it was a RTS simply based on the view. So I had to explain it to him that it's not an RTS.


----------



## Black Haru (May 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I have used sites like it numerous times, saved me a good amount of money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as long as we can get him in a game, it will be a simple "MM go hack and slash until we tell you to stop"


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> if someone got a guest pass for diablo 3 european version i'd greatly appreciate it. i'm getting my copy from the UK so it might take a day or two longer



you get the starter version, which has the same content/limitations as the beta for free.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> as long as we can get him in a game, it will be a simple "MM go hack and slash until we tell you to stop"



Thats about all Ill be. Ill be a NPC that listens to orders and doesnt stand in doorways. Anyway I got it all downloaded and ready for install. Just made my Battle.net account and screen name. TheMailman78.


----------



## digibucc (May 14, 2012)

as a note, the installer unlocks 12 noon est



> Early Install
> We will be unlocking the game's installer at 8:01 a.m. PDT on May 14. This will allow you to begin installing the game, troubleshoot any issues you run into, download and install the launch day 1.0.1 patch, and be ready to play as soon as the servers come online.



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5338015/Launch_Day_Preparation_Guide-5_7_2012#blog


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 14, 2012)

digibucc said:


> as a note, the installer unlocks 12 noon est



Pacific to Eastern is +3 hours, so 11am is when you can install


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

35 mins and you can install the game 


unlocks at 1:01am here.


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2012)

About regions: Is there a way to get around that?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

isnt this game region unlocked? 


you can change it in the in-game settings...



EDIT: googled
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4008091430

http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Diablo-3-Isn-t-Region-Locked-Guest-Pass-Confirmed-42047.html





the real problem is WHAT CLASS DO I PICK!
im torn between witch doctor, wizard and demon hunter


----------



## Csokis (May 14, 2012)

Updated the signature!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

I just bought it guys! Dl'n now!  I was holding off to buy it, because the baby is due august 10. I was moving stuff out of my old computer room.. now baby room..  hehehe one of the boxes in the bottom of the closet I opened up and setting on top was an old "PC Accelerator" and the cover was Diablo II 1999! I showed the wife and she said, "Well you'll get to play the new one in a few days." I told her... Naw i'm going to hold off because of the baby... and she said, "What are you waiting for IT"S Diablo III!, go buy it. you have been waiting forever for that game." hehehe  Awesome wife is awesome!


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

Strange, still cant install it 



haha this thread has grown by 16 pages in 5 mins.
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4008091448?page=14


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I just bought it guys! Dl'n now!  I was holding off to buy it, because the baby is due august 10. I was moving stuff out of my old computer room.. now baby room..  hehehe one of the boxes in the bottom of the closet I opened up and setting on top was an old "PC Accelerator" and the cover was Diablo II 1999! I showed the wife and she said, "Well you'll get to play the new one in a few days." I told her... Naw i'm going to hold off because of the baby... and she said, "What are you waiting for IT"S Diablo III!, go buy it. you have been waiting forever for that game." hehehe  Awesome wife is awesome!



That was a trap son.....you fell for it. Now prepare to be pwnd.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

Servers are way overloaded 

keep pressing install button if its giving you the "not yet released" error.

BAH,
cant connect to stream server now lol.... 


must be 100s of 1000s trying to install the game atm.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 14, 2012)

i think this calls for some  by the time thats done this sohuld be working


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

DIABLO 3!!!! IS NOW INSTALLING!




This post required extreme use of the shift key!


----------



## magibeg (May 14, 2012)

YEAY!! So many years of waiting.... after it installs just another 15 hours or so..


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That was a trap son.....you fell for it. Now prepare to be pwnd.



lol I was thinking that..  So i'm waiting for the beat down.. D3 is worth it.. hehehe I didn't tell her it was $59.99... It's crazy how she can take on the roll of good cop/ bad cop..lol  and my roll never changes.. Town Drunk!..lol I try to advance to Jester.. but it doesn't last long..lol


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

Install 100% compete , there is a 15mb patch to download at the end.

took 11 mins to install it to a SSD with 16GB ram cache. CPU pegged to 100% a few times.



EDIT:

pressed play, watched opening video, SHIVERS RUN DOWN SPINE!


----------



## digibucc (May 14, 2012)

after installing you can launch the game - though you can't log in obviously - you can watch the intro movie, as well as the act 1 & deckard cain movies for each class by going to cinematics from the main menu.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

Thats it im going demon hunter, the voice over reminds me so much of D1!


Duel wield cross bows! whats not to love?


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

!! oh teh excitement!







nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120514/Capture1352.png



lol Owned. Sorry man but thats just funny.

Oh and I reported you for double posting.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

maybe copy the files from the CD/DVD to the HDD and run setup from there?


apparently the asia region opens up in 5 mins.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

i dont have a DVD.. i'm using the digital download from blizzard :/

edit: looks like i have a broken Installer Tome 3.MPQE.part even though the downloader completed without errors .. it's called Installer Tome 3.MPQE.*part* instead of Installer Tome 3.MPQE in Diablo-III-8370-enGB-Installer .. now how do i get that file fixed without downloading 3.7 GB on my shitty connection....

edit: no luck fixing it .. looks like the file got corrupted somehow and the download recheck doesnt see that. i ended up deleting the part file and pointing the downloader at the folder again, it would then download the file again .... gonna take 5 hours on my slow connection


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

Oh my god that is funny shit! I spit mountain dew out my nose! lol


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2012)

HRm.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

i wonder if we will be able to play when the game launches... or if there will be massive que to join / server crashing.





cadaveca said:


> HRm.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47112&stc=1&d=1337011417





If you bought the game online from blizzard your account will already be linked to your game code.




EDIT:

bah global keys cant join asia servers yet 
they just went online! ASIANS ARE PLAYING D3 NEOW!


----------



## digibucc (May 14, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> i wonder if we will be able to play when the game launches... or if there will be massive que to join / server crashing.



at 3am for me, i'll be asleep. i imagine after i get done with work it won't be so bad.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

just clicked "i've already activated" which means "later"


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> just clicked "i've already activated" which means "later"



Either way, click to activate takes you to Battle.net to register your key if not already registered. Silly way to do it, IMHO, but whateva!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Either way, click to activate takes you to Battle.net to register your key if not already registered. Silly way to do it, IMHO, but whateva!!!



I bought mine through Battlenet. I see no key. Also is your "log in" blacked out on the main menu?


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i dont have a DVD.. i'm using the digital download from blizzard :/
> 
> edit: looks like i have a broken Installer Tome 3.MPQE.part even though the downloader completed without errors .. it's called Installer Tome 3.MPQE.*part* instead of Installer Tome 3.MPQE in Diablo-III-8370-enGB-Installer .. now how do i get that file fixed without downloading 3.7 GB on my shitty connection....




I saw that the shortcut to start the app was on my desktop. I recieved error on install as well. When I clicked the shortcut, it updated, and then I was able to start without a problem




TheMailMan78 said:


> I bought mine through Battlenet. I see no key. Also is your "log in" blacked out on the main menu?




I logged in, but then it told me Battle.net was down for maintenence. It's greyed out becuase you have not entered a password. 

Also, you do not need a key, that was taken care of. Your game is already associated with your Battle.net account.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

if you bought it online from bliz you dont need a key as its already linked to your battlenet account.




Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











Edit:

Fixed images.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I saw that the shortcut to start the app was on my desktop. I recieved error on install as well. When I clicked the shortcut, it updated, and then I was able to start without a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I typed in my password and it stays blacked out. Wierd.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I typed in my password and it stays blacked out. Wierd.



that is wierd :S apparently not all the option menus show up on my game either.

im missing the "gameplay" options.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> that is wierd :S apparently not all the option menus show up on my game either.
> 
> im missing the "gameplay" options.



I figured it out. I need to type in my email address not my Battlenet name. I was entering TheMailman78 and not my email.

Also my "gameplay" options look the same.

Edit: I gotta say the menu and "feel" of everything seems very stable so far. Its not like BF3 when your not sure if you are bombing or just taking a long time to load. lol


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

HaHa 

yeah they have designed the menu's / game play actions awesomely. there is no waiting for server permissions


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

Installed game, but servers are down for maintanance . I wantet to be first, but will need to wait like all must


----------



## magibeg (May 14, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows the difference between foreground and background fps. Not sure if i want to set them both to like 60 or not.


----------



## digibucc (May 14, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows the difference between foreground and background fps. Not sure if i want to set them both to like 60 or not.



no need, the background is everything except you and monsters for the most part - so it can be 20 or lower no issues, the foreground is where it happens.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows the difference between foreground and background fps. Not sure if i want to set them both to like 60 or not.



foreground = when you're gaming (the game has the input focus)

if you alt tab out, or switch away when running in windowed mode (= game loses keyboard focus), then background fps will be active.

so low background fps will cause it to use less cpu and gpu resources when you switch away from it, which is probably something you want


----------



## digibucc (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> foreground = when you're gaming (the game has the input focus)
> 
> if you alt tab out, or switch away when running in windowed mode (= game loses keyboard focus), then background fps will be active.
> 
> so low background fps will cause it to use less cpu and gpu resources when you switch away from it, which is probably something you want



i didn't even think of that. they specifically talked about foreground and background while designing the game so i assumed that's what they meant. your's is likely correct though


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if this game was optimized for NVIDIA or AMD? Or is Blizzard neutral?


----------



## NinkobEi (May 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone know if this game was optimized for NVIDIA or AMD? Or is Blizzard neutral?



This game can be run on an i5 built in graphics card from my understanding. Doesn't need to be optimized in the least.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> foreground = when you're gaming (the game has the input focus)
> 
> if you alt tab out, or switch away when running in windowed mode (= game loses keyboard focus), then background fps will be active.
> 
> so low background fps will cause it to use less cpu and gpu resources when you switch away from it, which is probably something you want



This!

it works exactly the same way in World of Warcraft.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 14, 2012)

How are you guys able to start playing. It hasn't even come out yet!


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

its come out in Asia  they have been playing for an hour and a half!



we arnt playing yet... we have simply installed the game.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> foreground = when you're gaming (the game has the input focus)
> 
> if you alt tab out, or switch away when running in windowed mode (= game loses keyboard focus), then background fps will be active.
> 
> so low background fps will cause it to use less cpu and gpu resources when you switch away from it, which is probably something you want



Thanks! I just turned them both up during beta.. I'll leave it alone in the game.  So, W1zzard what class are you going to play with? 






 j/k I'm going to play as The Wizzard class first.  I always do.. hehehe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

I'm installed also.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> So, W1zzard what class are you going to play with?



most probably not wizard or barbarian. leaning towards monk, maybe witch doctor


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> most probably not wizard or barbarian. leaning towards monk



Ya know I thought about the monk. Still thinking about it. However I just can't see myself as anything other then a Barbarian. I mean even his story fits me. Wanders aimlessly looking for something to do and doesn't think things out and jumps into the middle of WAY MORE then he can handle, then he swings wildly until everything is broken or hes dead........yeah Ill be the Barbarian. lol


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

i smell a witch doctor.


live streams of teh asians playing!

http://www.twitch.tv/directory/Diablo III


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> most probably not wizard or barbarian. leaning towards monk, maybe witch doctor



Yea, the witch doctor really looks good. That would be the only one I would choose over the wizard to start out with, because I know I finish it with all some time or another. hehehe


----------



## CrackerJack (May 14, 2012)

I'm leaning towards wizard... monk does look interesting


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

I go for barbarian , Will servers go live in 5h or 4h?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I go for barbarian , Will servers go live in 5h or 4h?



5 hours for europe...

im fairly certain.


here you go!
http://mycountdown.org/fullpage.php...&event_time=1337040000&timezone=Europe/London


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

Eh what to do 5h from now on?Ill die from waiting


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

I don't think it goes live in the US until 3am Est.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

Diablo III Countdown


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Diablo III Countdown



this count down runs off your system clock so it may not be accurate.

the clock i posted was for europe release.


----------



## Black Haru (May 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't think it goes live in the US until 3am Est.



just take a nap.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> this count down runs off your system clock so it may not be accurate.
> 
> the clock i posted was for *europe* release.



Err ok?.. I live in the US of A. hehehe Your European clock doesn't help me..


----------



## caleb (May 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Err ok?.. I live in the US of A. hehehe Your European clock doesn't help me..



Yes for americans its impossible to convert UTC


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

caleb said:


> Yes for americans its impossible to convert UTC



Yes we are all fat and lazy.. but we have great teeth.  All jokes aside guys... I'm not going to be able to play it first thing anyway.. 

EDIT: Nobody gets my sarcasm today.. :shadedshu I figured I would clarify that I was being sarcastic..


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

my battletag: W1zzard#1722

i'll be playing on euro servers after launch, add me if you want


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

ended up redownloading that damn broken file btw ... 






if it doesn't work now i'll riot


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> ended up redownloading that damn broken file btw ...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120514/Capture1353.png
> 
> if it doesn't work now i'll riot



W1zz let me know. Ill school you in the trollish ways so you may cause chaos on the Blizzard forums.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

Just go this off the forums.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Just go this off the forums.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120514/d3time.jpg



Thats 3am Est. Sucks. Seems like Est time zone will be the LAST people on Earth to play Diablo.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats 3am Est. Sucks. Seems like Est time zone will be the LAST people on Earth to play Diablo.



Yea it sucks.. So, I know i'm not staying up till 3am.. hehehe


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats 3am Est. Sucks. Seems like Est time zone will be the LAST people on Earth to play Diablo.



All the US goes live at the time. So while it maybe 3am for you, it's 2am for me, and midnight for CA, so while you login and your clock will be an hour ahead of mine, we will still be logging in at the sametime, I won't be playing the game before you are. Though you can say (like I said in the other thread), Games made in America, Games Released in America last.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 14, 2012)

thankfully gw2 beta stress test is today ;D definitely helping with the horrid wait!


----------



## v12dock (May 14, 2012)

I will have my alarm set for 2am CST. I think I will play a barbarian I just love the brutal animations.

Battletag =  v12dock#1157


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 14, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> thankfully gw2 beta stress test is today ;D definitely helping with the horrid wait!



Pretty sure that was yesterday, my friend told me he was playing. Maybe it's 2 days though, I haven't checked.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

and back from powernap.. 3 minutes left on the downloader.. might make it for launch!

edit: installing.. this better not fail after i got my hopes up *jumps impatiently*

also amazon shipped my order a few hours ago .. Dispatched via DHL Paket (estimated arrival date: Friday, May 18, 2012). -> faaaaaail .. ended up paying 60 euros to the blizzard highway robbers for digital download

edit: wooot, passed the 41% fail point .... seems to be working now


----------



## Csokis (May 14, 2012)

It's coming!


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

wut 50 mb patch?! stop posting animated pics that slow down my patch download!!! aah


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

this can't be happening

edit: deleted the file, redownloading


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea it sucks.. So, I know i'm not staying up till 3am.. hehehe



I'll just be getting up for work at 3am... 


Damn, I'll be hoping and praying I can stay up tomorrow night after work and game...


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

amagad! i'm in .. well in the client .. tries to connect now .. seems login servers are overloaded .. meh






edit: tried a couple of times.. now:


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

Got same message,but once I had next screen where it asks to agree to terms of use


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

yep 3 TOS windows to accept, then error 37

tip: put your password in clipboard and keep spamming ctrl+v, enter, enter


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

doing it now


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

got new message. Login information was incorrect


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

arciks you got beta experience or new player?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

I played OBT about 12h+-


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

yay a new error:


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)




----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

you got tpu screenshot url in clipboard that you keep pasting into password field?


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

and back to:


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> you got tpu screenshot url in clipboard that you keep pasting into password field?



 I was sure i'm not


----------



## dj-electric (May 14, 2012)

Going wizard all the way. you start weak and you lift mountains at the end


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

poor americans who set their alarm to the middle of the night only to wake up to play the error message game


----------



## dj-electric (May 14, 2012)

What class are you going to play first, w1zzard?


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

monk


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

Will continue to attack login screen when its about 23:50


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2012)

Ah, pain-free laucnhes are soo a thing of the past...


----------



## dj-electric (May 14, 2012)

US-region guy said what?
trollface


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

Looks like servers are open,but they are full atm


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

blizzard says just the login server is full, but we'll see about that .. havent heard from anyone who's playing


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

I hope noone is, because I want to be first 
With our impatience we will break down login server


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

my fingers hurt from pressing ctrl+v


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

Dont waste your fingers,you'll need em for game itself


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

progress!!!!!






edit: now it's just sitting on that screen


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

Will get something To eat,cant just sit and do nothing


----------



## dj-electric (May 14, 2012)

battle.net isnt down?
Or should i just keep trying i guess..


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2012)

Keep trying 
Where are EU servers located?


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2012)

Creating hero!!

edit: starting game


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

U lucky


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2012)

ding level 2


----------



## dj-electric (May 15, 2012)

lucky son of a monk ((

Edit: and there we lost our reviews for the next couple of years.

Edit 2: Im in, screw all


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

and a BIG F#@K YOU TO ALL U EURO GAMERS     J/K


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Edit: and there we lost our reviews for the next couple of years.



No way in Hades will it take Wiz a couple of years to finish Diablo. My bet is he has it torn down by the end of the month ;D


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

im taking a nap to get ready for 3 am


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2012)

playing with arciks, both level 7


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> No way in Hades will it take Wiz a couple of years to finish Diablo. My bet is he has it torn down by the end of the month ;D



Who said anything about finish? People finished D2 probably the day it came out, and many of them continued playing it for years. Hell I finished D1 back in 1996 and I still play through now and then (was just playing it 2 months ago). It's not a matter of finishing the game, its a matter of finishing that play session or your goals


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2012)

I'm jealous.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

I was homeless from 94-2000 so I never got to experience D1 or D2 (played a few hours of D2:LoD at a friends like 6 years ago).  This is going to be alot of fun for me personally


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2012)

Totally stealing these from another D3 thread.






Also, I found W1z's stream everyone 
http://www.twitch.tv/nerfgaming1337


----------



## razaron (May 15, 2012)

I'm a cheapskate, so I'll have to wait for my £32 retail copy to arrive.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Also, I found W1z's stream everyone
> http://www.twitch.tv/nerfgaming1337


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2012)

installing now... i can go get my CE preorder any time i want (pics will occur, with cat if its around  )

cant play for another 7ish hours tho, the very minute i start work tonight it unlocks.


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2012)

level 12 .. off to bed


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

Lvl 12, good nite all.


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2012)

damnit... i can actually log in and play on europes servers, but it wont let me since i dont have my key yet 


i thought with the free starter edition i could play til level 13? 


edit: damn my 'starter edition' is for 'the americas' only.


going to get my CE now!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll just be getting up for work at 3am...
> 
> 
> Damn, I'll be hoping and praying I can stay up tomorrow night after work and game...



Yea 3am sucks.. I'm off to bed.. I'll play tomorrow.. 

@People who are playing now.. YOU SUCK! j/k  ... but no really _you DO!_


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2012)

Australian Edition: (rest being edited in)






couldnt find a cat:















almost feels like rubber, not the expected ceramic


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

I wasn't sure what that first picture was, then I hung upside down from the rafters and it was much clearer.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

Uh just made lvl13 for my barb, and off to work.Seeya in game after 10h


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2012)

pity the photos came out blurry, iphone 4 has a 'good' camera, but not great.


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2012)

back in game .. add me, gamertag is in my sig


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2012)

BattleTag- CrackerJack#1809


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

11 mins for NA release.  I got my 5 hours sleep in and im ready to kick ASS


----------



## v12dock (May 15, 2012)

30 Seconds!
\
OMG Im in! Anyone Want to party up?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

I can't even beat the first boss, he won't authenticate. Tough game.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

stuck at character creation >_<


----------



## Flibolito (May 15, 2012)

me too


----------



## dj-electric (May 15, 2012)

I haz a wizard's hat just like on wizard's avatar  i look silly. As i said, leveling up as a wizard is a bi*ch in the beggining. Im suffering from a very low DPS atm.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 15, 2012)

lol





Then Error 12 galore


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

Anyone get in yet on Americas?  Twitter just said they added more servers to help with the load.


----------



## Flibolito (May 15, 2012)

still trying


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 15, 2012)

My Battlenet Tag is: TARANIS#1190

and i'm still trying to log in.


----------



## darkangel0504 (May 15, 2012)

Error 37                       .


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 15, 2012)

Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## Melvis (May 15, 2012)

Error 37 also, servers have been hit hard and cant handle the numbers, Blizzard...didnt you see this coming? lol i know i sure did


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

O shit son!! Im in 




Add me to Battle.net so we can co-op pplz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

I shall be known as Irate (the results of spamming character creation)


----------



## caleb (May 15, 2012)

LoL forgive me for breaking the hype but lmfao at pixel panties on kurgans barbarian.
You shall be called pixelpants!


----------



## v12dock (May 15, 2012)

I think I must have been the one the first few in. I am already level 12


----------



## dj-electric (May 15, 2012)

Finished act I, now act II.
As a wizard my stats have finally been stabled. sitting on level 16 with 78DPS.
Already found a legendary item. nice.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

Im level 11 so far   I love Monks, the fact i can heal myself is bonus.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

Hit level 12 myself on the Barb. Buddies are all catching some sleep now, so time to retire till tonight when the LAN party/BBQ commences, then more levels.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 15, 2012)

Just played this morning, lvl 3 Wiz, going to play alot tonight.

During BETA I did really love the Wiz, the next would be the Monk or doctor!


----------



## DannibusX (May 15, 2012)

Got my witchdoctor started.  It's a shame I didn't take today off of work.  Off to bed so I can go to work tomorrow.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2012)

Curse you, work. 'Til we meet again, D3!


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2012)

act I finished .. where are the EU TPUers?


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2012)

finally home and able to play


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

Well it unlocked at 3am and I got up at 7am just in time for work.......12 hours from now I might be able to play after I put the kids to bed.


----------



## caleb (May 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> act I finished .. where are the EU TPUers?



Working ffs!


----------



## ViperXTR (May 15, 2012)

sorry, just had to doodle it...


Spoiler


----------



## D007 (May 15, 2012)

My gf got it for free because she has an annual pass to warcraft, so she gave it to me, downloaded last night. Been looking forward to this for a while now, I hope it lives up to the hype. 
Between this, Skyrim and Batman Archam city, I am set..


----------



## entropy13 (May 15, 2012)

The first boss is the hardest, apparently.


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> The first boss is the hardest, apparently.



yup.. boss of act i is where i died the first time .. but smooth after that


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2012)

Just about to start playing. Witch Doctor, of course. Doesn't seem to be too many of those!


----------



## entropy13 (May 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> yup.. boss of act i is where i died the first time .. but smooth after that



Was talking about Act 0 though.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 15, 2012)

Because one does not simply log in to Diablo 3 D:

it feels satisfying to trounce those damn monstrous errors codes tho lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

So is this game good or bad? I never played the originals. Ive been reading a LOT of negative reviews but I dunno if that reflects the game or die hard fans that expected more then they should have.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So is this game good or bad? I never played the originals. Ive been reading a LOT of negative reviews but I dunno if that reflects the game or die hard fans that expected more then they should have.



Its fun but if you have never played diablo or dungeon siege II then I do not know how you would stomach it. I loved the beta weekend but as others have said, I wont pay 60$ for it. Maybe wait until its around 25-30$


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its fun but if you have never played diablo or dungeon siege II then I do not know how you would stomach it. I loved the beta weekend but as others have said, I wont pay 60$ for it. Maybe wait until its around 25-30$



They said it was like Titans Quest. I loved Titans Quest.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They said it was like Titans Quest. I loved Titans Quest.



Ok then yes it is like titans quest. I would first see if someone could swing you a guest pass so you can test the waters.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2012)

Purchased my copy from the Blizzard website digital, (sorry TPU) do we not receive a guest pass? Also they still haven't charged me even though I paid with paypal. Not that I'm complaining, just usually paypal is instant from my checking account.


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2012)

no guest passes for digital edition i think


----------



## Black Haru (May 15, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Purchased my copy from the Blizzard website digital, (sorry TPU) do we not receive a guest pass? Also they still haven't charged me even though I paid with paypal. Not that I'm complaining, just usually paypal is instant from my checking account.



It took mine a day or two. Definitely unusual, but whatever.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So is this game good or bad? I never played the originals. Ive been reading a LOT of negative reviews but I dunno if that reflects the game or die hard fans that expected more then they should have.



I enjoyed the play time I got with friends last night. Gameplay was fun, would have like more detailed gore. But overall fun factor was there without stopping to think and nit pick.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They said it was like Titans Quest. I loved Titans Quest.



You've not bought it yet.  Buy it so we can pillage towns, drink and be marry!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

No I own it. I just havent played it yet. I hope to play tonight.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I own it. I just havent played it yet. I hope to play tonight.



That's what I thought.. Brandon threw me off... I when back and read what he said again and he said he wouldn't pay 60 for it... SO.. It was *I* that threw myself off...lol I don't know why but, since i've be playing.. I've been talking like a pirate all day! lol


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its fun but if you have never played diablo or dungeon siege II then I do not know how you would stomach it. I loved the beta weekend but as others have said, I wont pay 60$ for it. Maybe wait until its around 25-30$



lol, my GF paid $140 for me to get collectors.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> lol, my GF paid $140 for me to get collectors.



My wife allowed me to buy the regular ddl... hehehe I'm happy and even happier that you posted pictures of yours.. Now all I have to do is photoshop that dog out and put my face in and it's like I got the collectors set!  I want to request that we add a new Smilies... a I rule the world one or to rule the world.. hehehe


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

When my brother tries to install D3 it says system too old?But he got win7 with latest service packs,all graphics all drivers up to date?but it still keeps saying system too old and dont let to install game any suggestions how to fix it?


----------



## Kreij (May 15, 2012)

From the Diablo3 forum ...


> Requires a newer Operating System:
> First, please make sure your Operating System is up to date by either using the Windows Update utility found in the Control Panel or by visiting this site in Internet Explorer:http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
> 
> Some players have reported that on Windows Vista or 7, turning on the option Secondary Logon found in the Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Services can also resolve this issue.
> ...



There is also this forum thread


----------



## Black Haru (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I own it. I just havent played it yet. I hope to play tonight.



MM, we will get a good co-op going tonight.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

Nothing helped, hes reinstalling system.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166085


----------



## ufgy20 (May 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I wont pay 60$ for it. Maybe wait until its around 25-30$



for who ever said this to you they will most likely have to wait until 2015 before it drops really


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

Cant get into game  need to powerlevel my main barb


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

Did u guys already got gems from mobs.Or blizz forgot to activate em in game


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 15, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> MM, we will get a good co-op going tonight.



I'm all for it.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

Anybody noticing a lot of lag? I did this morning... I can't test it now.. I'm in real hell right now.. _(WORK)_...hehehe

EDIT: I can't even think straight right now...


----------



## CrackerJack (May 15, 2012)

Update


> 10: 22 a.m. PDT- We are in the process of performing an emergency maintenance for all Diablo III servers to resolve several issues that are currently impacting the game. This maintenance may cause some interruption in communication, ability to log in, use of in-game features, and disconnections. We anticipate all servers will be available for play in approximately 1 hour.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

Yes there where lags when I was playing with Wizz.But dont know now,everyone want to play so there will be lags for couple of days i think,when they will fix all login issues ect.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

Reinstalled windows and his game works even without service pack 1


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Reinstalled windows and his gmae works even without service pack 1



Urg, that sounds like such a beating. All to play one game. Maybe you had some out of date drivers, or a messed up registry setting?

I'm not terribly fond of the 'online single player' drm model, but if there's anyone that can do it, it's Blizzard. But server downtimes are going to be such a hassle to work around since Diablo is traditionally a single player game. Also that gets rid of all of the cool hack/mods people used to play around with back in D2. I really hope they release a single player fix later in the game's lifespan.


----------



## dj-electric (May 15, 2012)

Me wizardsta. finally reached 200DPS


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Urg, that sounds like such a beating. All to play one game. Maybe you had some out of date drivers, or a messed up registry setting?
> 
> I'm not terribly fond of the 'online single player' drm model, but if there's anyone that can do it, it's Blizzard. But server downtimes are going to be such a hassle to work around since Diablo is traditionally a single player game. Also that gets rid of all of the cool hack/mods people used to play around with back in D2. I really hope they release a single player fix later in the game's lifespan.



it not me its brother who did it.And he had windows up to date, we did all driver update before game install.And it was time to reinstall it anyway,and its just gaming PC used only for gaming,so he didnt loose anything only gained.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

WOOO DIABLO 3 


i have level 17 Witch Doctor - 3 player CoOP with brother and cousin
level 13 Demon Hunter - Solo


Slyfox#1583 - Add me 

Total Play time just hit 6 hours.





Arciks said:


> Did u guys already got gems from mobs.Or blizz forgot to activate em in game





iv only found 1 gem so far... fairly rare.

Found about 10 or so Yellow items.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

Error 317002... I've seen monkeys have shit fights at the zoo more organized than this.. I feel like that kid that beat the shit out of his keyboard over counter strike..lol not really but it sounded good right?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Error 317002... I've seen monkeys have shit fights at the zoo more organized than this.. I feel like that kid that beat the shit out of his keyboard over counter strike..lol not really but it sounded good right?



haha


To be perfectly honest i expected a lot of downtime / problems with the launch of this game! IMO they have done fairly well so far.

There was a news post up a few mins ago about server issues and they are working on the problem. likely to be solved within the hour.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> haha
> 
> 
> To be perfectly honest i expected a lot of downtime / problems with the launch of this game! IMO they have done fairly well so far.
> ...



Yea i'm not pissed.. lol I'm just trying to get a laugh..lol But I hope they fix this before I get home.. I just googled Diablo 3 problems..lol i'm just working for the man right now..lol


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

lmao fair enough 

i only logged out to goto the auction house... saw no items... tried to log back in... no go  lol
i have made around 5000g from the AH so far... stuck 3 items on it and they sold instantly lol (after the 5 min delay thingy)




was deciding weather to goto bed or not as i have work in 6 hours now... (4:15am here).... have decided not to


----------



## ufgy20 (May 15, 2012)

Ok so my roommate is having a pretty bad problem trying to DL Diabloe from the disk. when he goes to do it it says he does not have enough HDD space on the disk yet its like 500gis free and his partitian has no space but the Battle.net folder goes to his main drive. so anybody out there able to find a solution to this problem i have yet to come across anything in the forum


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2012)

Perhaps he's not installnig as Admin?


----------



## ufgy20 (May 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Perhaps he's not installnig as Admin?



Yes we have tried running as an admin. it still does the same thing it starts up initilizes then says he does not have enough space on his HDD. he has done the basics blizzard has asked he is waiting for a ticket response now but it takes roughly 24-48 hours. trying to help find a quicker solution


----------



## HTC (May 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Ok so my roommate is having a pretty bad problem trying to DL Diabloe from the disk. when he goes to do it it says he does not have enough HDD space on the disk yet its like 500gis free and his partitian has no space *but the Battle.net folder goes to his main drive.* so anybody out there able to find a solution to this problem i have yet to come across anything in the forum



You can change where the game installs. Have you tried installing into another HDD or partition?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

WOOO Error 75


----------



## ufgy20 (May 15, 2012)

HTC said:


> You can change where the game installs. Have you tried installing into another HDD or partition?




How can he change it as soon as he runs from disk or the Exe it just starts up for a moment says like checking for updates... updating setup files... and then it crashes and says not enough disk space BLZPTS00009


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> How can he change it as soon as he runs from disk or the Exe it just starts up for a moment says like checking for updates... updating setup files... and then it crashes and says not enough disk space BLZPTS00009



Try to copy/paste it(the entire disk) to your hard drive. I bet it's trying to install it on the disk drive. lol


----------



## HTC (May 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> How can he change it as soon as he runs from disk or the Exe it just starts up for a moment says like checking for updates... updating setup files... and then it crashes and says not enough disk space BLZPTS00009



You can choose the location, but it's after that bit: bummer


----------



## ufgy20 (May 15, 2012)

Found this little dandy link https://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4078818032 it givces some good insite in what we need to do but since we dont know it very well not sure how to change this service pack thing

so we tried this trouble shoot compatability fix and nope did not work back to the drawing board


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> How can he change it as soon as he runs from disk or the Exe it just starts up for a moment says like checking for updates... updating setup files... and then it crashes and says not enough disk space BLZPTS00009



How much space is free on each partition?

maybe the drive with the tempory file is full... normaly C: drive.




FFS...

10:30 PDT  servers might have problems for the next hour or so wile we fix it.... its now 12PDT


EDIT:

opens chips n dip and prepares for the long haul.... WHY DID I BUY MILD AND NOT MEDIUM!


----------



## ufgy20 (May 15, 2012)

His main drive has like 500G Free and his partitian is just his backup thing. that has no space really but i even logged onto my battle.net on his computer to DL it from the website and still did not work same issue


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> His main drive has like 500G Free and his partitian is just his backup thing. that has no space really but i even logged onto my battle.net on his computer to DL it from the website and still did not work same issue



Copy the installer to the main drive and install it that way.


----------



## magibeg (May 15, 2012)

I killed the prime evil on NA servers


----------



## ufgy20 (May 15, 2012)

Found a small fix now seeing if it works thanks for the help guys


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Found a small fix now seeing if it works thanks for the help guys



Was it turn the computer on? Because that always works for me.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

Wow... We nerds have over flooded hell...


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

still cant login 




.... if i could login i wouldnt be looking on Ebay for new speakers..... Diablo 3 is costing me more money!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

Check out my Kickass banner!


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Check out my Kickass banner!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120515/D3Banner.jpg



Red is so 90s...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> Red is so 90s...



That's not just red.. it's Diablo 3 Red!  with some black and a hint of gray.. hehehe


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> That's not just red.. it's Diablo 3 Red!  with some black and a hint of gray.. hehehe



and diablo  was born in the 90s 


NEOW LET ME IN !
Retrieving character list =.=


----------



## D007 (May 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Ok so my roommate is having a pretty bad problem trying to DL Diabloe from the disk.



Maybe he should just try to install Diablo then..


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> *and diablo  was born in the 90s*
> 
> 
> NEOW LET ME IN !
> Retrieving character list =.=



That's true! I could turn my banner upside down to make "australian red"... hehehe The servers won't come back online until 1:30 pdt. it's only 12:40 pdt now.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

Blizzard has a whole new character they are testing the servers with right now!








EDIT: Sorry for double post... but i figured this one needed its on!...lol


----------



## alexsubri (May 15, 2012)

I am thinking about buying this. I am a noob to the Diablo series. Is it worth my investment for a noob player in this genre type of games?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2012)

Same here never played a Diablo game in my life. But all my friends are hyped up about it, is it worth getting involved in it? Is it really so fun? It looks like an RPG/RTS blend and I'm not all that big on RTS games.. HON for example I could never get in to.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

YES DEAR GOD YES BUY THE GAME!

its very easy to get started... the difficulty can be scaled from 8 year old to Hard Core Asian.
its less RTS and more Point click move kill upgrade kill more.


Grab the starter edition to try it out.. i think you can get to level 12 on it.


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2012)

There is like ZERO RTS elements, except other than Co-Op class choices.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

i expected there to me more people in this thread since D3 is currently down...


----------



## razaron (May 15, 2012)

Can you be kicked for idleness?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

Yea I hate RTS games as well. Diablo is not a RTS game. I love Diablo games! 



slyfox2151 said:


> the difficulty can be scaled from 8 year old to Hard Core Asian.
> 
> i expected there to me more people in this thread since D3 is currently down...



Yea me too.. I lmao when I read, "Hard Core Asian"...lol



razaron said:


> Can you be kicked for idleness?



Yes


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea me too.. I lmao when I read, "Hard Core Asian"...lol



was a toss up between that and just "Asian"


----------



## razaron (May 15, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yes



I'm OK with always on DRM, but that sucks.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

Man.... 

"Servers should be up by 11:30 PDT"...
11:30 PDT time they say
"Sorry fixing stuff, try again at 1:30"
1:30PDT time
"Um we are testing stuff... come back in an hour"


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603



WTF is wrong with the American servers. the Asian and Europe servers are still active.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Copy the installer to the main drive and install it that way.



I had my installer sitting on my RAID for about a month now, when I installed it went onto my SSD. I didn't check if there was a way to change where it went though, so afterwards I just grabbed it and put it on my RAID.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

just finished Act 1


----------



## Black Haru (May 15, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> just finished Act 1



Spoilers man! Shit.


-fixed, muss


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

lol please edit for spoilers


DAMN SERVERS


----------



## DannibusX (May 15, 2012)

So far so good, just as long as you can get by the login monster.

He's a level 37 Minion of Kotick.


----------



## Black Panther (May 15, 2012)

I played the original Diablo... last century  

I don't remember much of it but I wonder now whether I should be trying this one out.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

wow...

blizzard forum about the downtime just went from 188 pages to 197 in about 30 seconds 

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=201


... now upto 202


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

1:55 p.m. PDT - Starting at approximately 2:15 p.m. PDT, we will be bringing Diablo III servers in the Americas offline for urgent maintenance to address several issues that are impacting the game. We anticipate that maintenance will last for about an hour and that servers will be available at approximately 3:30 p.m. PDT. We will provide further updates as they are necessary. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2012)

Well that's frustrating. Finally get home to play it and servers will be down for an hour. sigh.


----------



## magibeg (May 15, 2012)

How many of you made it to nightmare so far?


----------



## razaron (May 15, 2012)

I started in nightmare mode.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> wow...
> 
> blizzard forum about the downtime just went from 188 pages to 197 in about 30 seconds
> 
> ...



AHAH


310 pages 


Damn.... at least they have awesome servers for the forums lmao... new page every 5 seconds or so.


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2012)

LuLz. Yes, hammering the forums with banal traffic is really gonna help people log in faster.... Woudl be funny if log-in servers were the same machine as the forum, and all those people postingo n the forum were the actual source of the problem...


Seem like it's a popular game, though.


----------



## HTC (May 15, 2012)

This sucks 

Had passed the Skeleton King and had over 6 hours play time but now my char is gone and i have to start over 

CRAP!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2012)

@ Dave, you should have seen Wotlk WoW launch it was F'ing WHORRIBLE.  When you were finally able to log in you were greated by a "Line in Queue" box usually #'ed in the 1000s.  Nvm the fact the maintenance days for the first month lasted between 8-16 hours, if the server even came back up that Tuesday >_<


----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @ Dave, you should have seen Wotlk WoW launch it was F'ing WHORRIBLE.  When you were finally able to log in you were greated by a "Line in Queue" box usually #'ed in the 1000s.  Nvm the fact the maintenance days for the first month lasted between 8-16 hours, if the server even came back up that Tuesday >_<



Oh, I remember that... It was a PITA to try and play.. I quit for that reason... Cat wasn't so bad... Now, it's just a few hours here and there when they update with the new patch... 


Thank god I do mostly 12h work days... I'll probably be able to play it when they figure the sh1t out..


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2012)

HTC said:


> This sucks
> 
> Had passed the Skeleton King and had over 6 hours play time but now my here is gone and i have to start over
> 
> CRAP!!!



Wait, did they wipe all the characters? holy crap


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

No. i still have mine.

make sure your logging into the correct region.... characters dont transfer between regions.


----------



## digibucc (May 15, 2012)

WOOHOO!! the walmart about an hour from me had a single collector's edition in stock. they didn't know the value and it was sitting by the register. lucky me


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

digibucc said:


> WOOHOO!! the walmart about an hour from me had a single collector's edition in stock. they didn't know the value and it was sitting by the register. lucky me



AHAHAH 

what luck ..... now you just have to wait for the servers to come back online hehe


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

magibeg said:


> How many of you made it to nightmare so far?



I'd really be surprised if anyone was that far yet. MY friend hasn't slept yet and in an hour he will be here for the LAN (he's been up over 24 hours already lol). He has a 12 Barbarian and a 25 Demon Hunter, he just killed The Butcher. And we only played our Barbs for about 2 hours, so from 4am till 5:30pm (now) he's been playing that char, so can't be too many ahead of him.


----------



## magibeg (May 15, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'd really be surprised if anyone was that far yet. MY friend hasn't slept yet and in an hour he will be here for the LAN (he's been up over 24 hours already lol). He has a 12 Barbarian and a 25 Demon Hunter, he just killed The Butcher. And we only played our Barbs for about 2 hours, so from 4am till 5:30pm (now) he's been playing that char, so can't be too many ahead of him.



Well, I was just wondering because me and my 3 friends are in NM now (we all played together). Took 10 hours to go through it.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

I'm home!... I forgot to start the downloader...  I'm downloading now.. 

*EDIT: Download servers are kicking butt.. I'm getting it at 2.78mb/s*


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2012)

magibeg said:


> How many of you made it to nightmare so far?



i'm on act IV normal .. getting closer ^^


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i'm on act IV normal .. getting closer ^^



How are you liking the Monk? I may use him next.


----------



## HTC (May 15, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Wait, did they wipe all the characters? holy crap



My char is still there: it just emigrated ...

I started from Europe server but i'm now in The Americas' server


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 15, 2012)

Omg omg omg america is back up!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well, I was just wondering because me and my 3 friends are in NM now (we all played together). Took 10 hours to go through it.



Very nice, probably faster going with friends, or maybe my friend hasn't played as long as I thought.


----------



## Gilletter (May 16, 2012)

Anyone get guest passes? I preordered my CE from Amazon and it still says shipping soon, with a delivery date of May 22- May 27...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 16, 2012)

Gilletter said:


> Anyone get guest passes? I preordered my CE from Amazon and it still says shipping soon, with a delivery date of May 22- May 27...



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166111

Better hurry


----------



## Gilletter (May 16, 2012)

I tried... guess I was too late, damn  lol just my luck


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2012)

HTC said:


> You can choose the location, but it's after that bit: bummer



right click installer, run as admin.


i've had no game issues whatsoever, lucky me working when it launched and sleeping while maintenance was done.


----------



## digibucc (May 16, 2012)

Gilletter said:


> I tried... guess I was too late, damn  lol just my luck




no you got it,pm sent


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2012)

Battle.net has their 503 lock to ip address... lol.. friend couldn't remember his password and locked both him and I out...



Good thing I pre-ordered mine on my battle.net account..


----------



## DannibusX (May 16, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Battle.net has their 503 lock to ip address... lol.. friend couldn't remember his password and locked both him and I out...
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I pre-ordered mine on my battle.net account..



This is completely off topic, but every time I scroll through a thread past a post you made my brain makes me think the Battosai under your screenname says Banned.  I always have to scroll back to double check and make sure.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> This is completely off topic, but every time I scroll through a thread past a post you made my brain makes me think the Battosai under your screenname says Banned.  I always have to scroll back to double check and make sure.



That's why I didn't spell it the correct way... I'd be trolling when I can!


Could ask rocks to add the "ō".... But, I get to much of a kick out how it went.



On TOPIC:

Having a lot of fun with the game. Demon Hunter... But, to flippn' tired to play anymore...


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2012)

ok so i want to buy this for my GF.


aus uses USA servers anyway, so i figured i'd get her a USA account ($20 cheaper) except... we cant figure out how to buy and gift the codes, instead of buying straight to the logged in account.


edit: turns out dick smith (retail electronics store) has it for $59, cheaper than even the USA digital version. go figure.


----------



## digibucc (May 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ok so i want to buy this for my GF.
> 
> 
> aus uses USA servers anyway, so i figured i'd get her a USA account ($20 cheaper) except... we cant figure out how to buy and gift the codes, instead of buying straight to the logged in account.



I bought digital and then also was lucky enough to snag a CE from my local wal mart.i submitted the request so if all goes well they should give me an additional key since i bought the game twice.

I can not say when they will do it, but if you are still looking by then i'll let you know.


----------



## v12dock (May 16, 2012)

Did the servers go down again?


----------



## magibeg (May 16, 2012)

v12dock said:


> Did the servers go down again?



Indeed they did, i was hoping to get to hell today but i've lost hours upon hours of time due to servers going down and odd lag/game closing/disconnecting.

No big deal though, just a game.


----------



## Gilletter (May 16, 2012)

digibucc said:


> no you got it,pm sent



yep I saw that! thanks! ... Now if only the server would be up to play 

btw: anyone adding battletags for TPUers?


----------



## v12dock (May 16, 2012)

I just remembered this game is global play. Europeans can play in the North American realms and vice versa.


----------



## Gilletter (May 16, 2012)

lmao... tried the website and it's even down 

edit: now it's back up (website)


----------



## Black Haru (May 16, 2012)

well, good game tonight with Dave and MM. too bad servers crashed. I lost some good stuff too 


oh well, time for bed, got the next two days off, hopefully servers will be better.


----------



## Gilletter (May 16, 2012)

We’ll be back soon!

The Blizzard family of websites is temporarily unavailable. Thank you for your patience!

 For updates, follow @ Blizzard CS on Twitter. 

----- guess it's more than just diablo now, lol


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 16, 2012)

From what Ive read earlier, they said that they brought down their websites to give more bandwidth to Diablo3 o_0


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> From what Ive read earlier, they said that they brought down their websites to give more bandwidth to Diablo3 o_0



rofl. going to buy a copy for my GF now, it better be working when i get back!


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> How are you liking the Monk? I may use him next.



i played all classes in beta and liked monk the best. played with a wizard yesterday (level 30 range) and it seems extremely promising, didnt like it at lower levels


----------



## ViperXTR (May 16, 2012)

da fuq is dis?


Spoiler


----------



## Mr McC (May 16, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> da fuq is dis?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



realm of the blue god?


----------



## caleb (May 16, 2012)

Looks like connection issues.

Damn the more I look on screens you guys post the more I'm drawn away from this game. 
Still I feel I'm obligated to buy and complete Diablo/Starcraft games for the sake of fun I had with those titles in past.


----------



## dj-electric (May 16, 2012)

Having fun playing with w1zz and another friend, just reached act IV level 30


----------



## caleb (May 16, 2012)

whats max lvl?


----------



## dj-electric (May 16, 2012)

60... atm...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i played all classes in beta and liked monk the best. played with a wizard yesterday (level 30 range) and it seems extremely promising, didnt like it at lower levels



Sweet! I only got to play with Wizard and Barb on  beta... Damn wife!  _(looks over sholder)_... lol j/k


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

I need some help if someone could. I have a buddy (Reayth) that isn't sure he would like the game so he doesn't wanna spend the cash. I'm not sure he would like it myself. Anyway if someone has a guest pass they wouldn't mind giving out let me know.

I would send him one myself but digital versions doesn't have them AFAIK.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2012)

PM in bound MM.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I need some help if someone could. I have a buddy (Reayth) that isn't sure he would like the game so he doesn't wanna spend the cash. I'm not sure he would like it myself. Anyway if someone has a guest pass they wouldn't mind giving out let me know.
> 
> I would send him one myself but digital versions doesn't have them AFAIK.



I'm in the same boat.. I'm trying to get my buddy into it and I bought a ddl version.. Can some one pm me one if they have an extra one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> PM in bound MM.



Sweet man. Thanks.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 16, 2012)

Damn this game is better than expected. I may lose a lot of hours of my life


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 16, 2012)

Here is the site to view all server status.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/status

I been playing a wizard with my buddy as the barbarian...man we are kicking so much butt.


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2012)

woot new feature:







and yes, it took longer than 2 seconds


----------



## dj-electric (May 16, 2012)

"available" ... they don't say? busy could be "available" as-well i guess.
Im not going to ever disconnect.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 16, 2012)

Looks like Inferno will be beaten this week.SO it snot so ultra hard as Devs was telling.But for me casual gamer it will be I guess


----------



## dj-electric (May 16, 2012)

Nightmare is hard for me in some parts. some enemies kill me with 2 hits. (only have 3000 HP)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> woot new feature:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120516/Capture1363.png
> 
> and yes, it took longer than 2 seconds



Ya know always on DRM is fine as long as people that will connect, CAN connect. If they sell a game and then say you can't play it even if you hold up your end of the deal (legit copy with Internet) they could be in trouble law wise. Unless there is something in the ELUA about no guarantee of service. If so then we are at their mercy I suspect.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Unless there is something in the ELUA about no guarantee of service. If so then we are at their mercy I suspect.



THis is BS that i see repeated often.

You cannot know EULA before purchase. Any and all requirements must be stated on the outside of the box, since most retailers will not refund on opened media. This has been fought in court, and won. Either they provide what's on the box, or it constitutes fraud. Many retailers will now give refunds on opened media.

The whole EULA thing should be challenged in court soon as well. Forcing you to agree to such things ,after purchase, but before you can use the software liscence you purchased, in essence, is not a valid method of signing/enforcing a contract. It very simply is placing the user under duress, and as such, any EULA agreement has no way that it will be upheld in court.


It's just a matter of throwing it before the courts, and paying the fees to have it be so. No big deal...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> THis is BS that i see repeated often.
> 
> You cannot know EULA before purchase. Any and all requirements must be stated on the outside of the box, since most retailers will not refund on opened media. This has been fought in court, and won. Either they provide what's on the box, or it constitutes fraud. Many retailers will now give refunds on opened media.
> 
> ...



While I agree about the EULA as the law stands NOW we are screwed. Most companies will provide you with a EULA before purchase if requested. So when it does go to court its gonna be a HARD sell its not an agreement.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Most companies will provide you with a EULA before purchase if requested.



Impossible in the retail space(and this is how EULA's will not stand up to the test in court). But I get where you are coming from.

Law says NOTHING now lulz. IT says that aANY contract signed under duress is invalid. There is no cut and dry "guilty" in law. Muderers can get not-guilty, and innocent people can get convicted. 

You just need to prove that the situation put you under duress(no other options to be had). The way EULA's are used, they are nothing BUT duress.



> Unlawful pressure exerted upon a person to coerce that person to perform an act that he or she ordinarily would not perform.



Would anyone normal agree to pay for something they could not use? I mean sure, could go either way, but a good lawyer(ie, big $$$) should have no issues here.

EDIT: The kicker here with Diablo III is the real-world money auction house. If you buy the game to access that part of the game, and are "forced" to "sign" a EULA in order to get access to that money potential, duress can be claimed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Impossible in the retail space(and this is how EULA's will not stand up to the test in court). But I get where you are coming from.
> 
> Law says NOTHING now lulz. IT says that aANY contract signed under duress is invalid. There is no cut and dry "guilty" in law. Muderers can get not-guilty, and innocent people can get convicted.
> 
> ...



Proving duress in clicking "agree" or "decline" in the comfort of your living room to play a video game is gonna be a hard sell IMO.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

See edit. lulz. So now, time not able to access the service can constitute a potential loss in revenue.

I mean, it's a stretch, don't get me wrong...but definitely possible to push through. TEH "groudnwork" for such is there, as is the legal precedence...it's just a matter of acting on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

If any of you diablo 3 players catch a guest pass, hook a botha up  LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> See edit. lulz. So now, time not able to access the service can constitute a potential loss in revenue.
> 
> I mean, it's a stretch, don't get me wrong...but definitely possible to push through.



Thats a stretch like of Mr. Fantastic origin.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats a stretch like of Mr. Fantastic origin.



Laws are open to interpretation by the judge. Even if it WASN'T a stretch, it's still possible that it could go either way. 

I eman really, we are talking about minor money here, so the chances of even getting the case heard is not very likely, unless pushed as civil-action. 


Honestly, to me, this launch has been pretty good. There have been some issues, sure, but not THAT many.


----------



## techguy31 (May 16, 2012)

So how is the game?  Is it better than Starcraft II?


----------



## Frick (May 16, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> So how is the game?  Is it better than Starcraft II?



Are you serious?

I'm asking because they are two completely different games.


----------



## razaron (May 16, 2012)

This game becomes much more enjoyable after the beta part is over.



techguy31 said:


> So how is the game?  Is it better than Starcraft II?



D3 has better resource management mechanics, but SC2 had better RPG elements.


----------



## v12dock (May 16, 2012)

The beginning of ACT III is insanely awesome


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2012)

People can piss and moan all they want ... this game is outstanding.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> People can piss and moan all they want ... this game is outstanding.



You said it brotha!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 16, 2012)

Beliel is a BITCH, took me 4 times to down him.  The last time was e z mode though as i changed up my skill set.

@ v12 - Yes, yes it is.


----------



## razaron (May 16, 2012)

After 4 hours I've gotten my first ring. Yay.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 16, 2012)

anyone got some info on Pages of Training?  cant make my jeweller any higher


----------



## Kreij (May 17, 2012)

My heros name is BloodGusher. It fits him, I die all the time. lol


----------



## 3870x2 (May 17, 2012)

I am enjoying the demon hunter.  Level 11, I was able to kill the skeleton king before he reached me.


----------



## Kreij (May 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I am enjoying the demon hunter.  Level 11, I was able to kill the skeleton king before he reached me.



You're not playing it right for the most laughs. You need to do "Charge, hit, run away, die"


I've had no trouble with the arerican servers at all. Get in every time.
I do notice lag once in ahwile and it's not what's going on in the scene (physics, etc.), it's a server lag for some reason.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64#1534

My blizzard ID


----------



## razaron (May 17, 2012)

Is 62.23 damage at level 14 good?


----------



## 3870x2 (May 17, 2012)

razaron said:


> Is 62.23 damage at level 14 good?



Depends.  You need to check your DPS, that is what really matters.

If that is your DPS, its probably average.  I was 127 at level 15, being a demon hunter with ~200 dexterity.


----------



## razaron (May 17, 2012)

In the beta the demon hunter had by far the most DPS. 'twas kewl.


----------



## DannibusX (May 17, 2012)

Sitting here at work, fiending to play some Diablo 3.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 17, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Sitting here at work, fiending to play some Diablo 3.



same here.  Where do you work?


----------



## magibeg (May 17, 2012)

Guys, hell is realllllllllllyyyyyyyy hard. You will die a million times when you get there.


----------



## DannibusX (May 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> same here.  Where do you work?



Armed guard for the fedgov.  Nothing ninjalike though.



magibeg said:


> Guys, hell is realllllllllllyyyyyyyy hard. You will die a million times when you get there.



I will die once when I get there.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Guys, hell is realllllllllllyyyyyyyy hard. You will die a million times when you get there.



Not good news, Ufgy's Demon Hunter already folds like a Lawn Chair in a Hurricane on Normal Mode, lol


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2012)

http://www.geekosystem.com/groups-beat-diablo-iii-7-hours/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

Man, some of the armor in this game on certain classes makes me lol.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 17, 2012)

No kidding id rather look like a clown then have frily pink clothes and arrows


----------



## magibeg (May 17, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> I will die once when I get there.



Maybe if you were doing hardcore mode 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Not good news, Ufgy's Demon Hunter already folds like a Lawn Chair in a Hurricane on Normal Mode, lol



Well for perspective, I never died in normal, got caught a few random times in nightmare, and then i was absolutely murdered in hell.

That being said, the getting murdered part applies to when you're doing games with a team of people. Going through it solo is much much easier. With that said, it's not easy at all when you hit hell.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 17, 2012)

I'll ask again, where do these Pages of Training drop?  i cant find ANY for the life of me


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2012)

the ping in this is iffy (i can get flat 30ms to google, but in game from 220 to 600 changing on its own) playing with my GF across the room, but goddamned is it fun.


even my noob GF loves playing, she's about level 12 demon hunter.


----------



## dj-electric (May 17, 2012)

razaron said:


> Is 62.23 damage at level 14 good?



Dont focus on that too much, i did it to about level 30 when i had over 650DPS but  my low defences got me killed over and over. Don't forget vitality.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well for perspective, I never died in normal, got caught a few random times in nightmare, and then i was absolutely murdered in hell.
> 
> That being said, the getting murdered part applies to when you're doing games with a team of people. Going through it solo is much much easier. With that said, it's not easy at all when you hit hell.



Did you play in a full group of people though? If you had others tanking it helps, with just me and him I can't hold them all. I rush into anything and live as a Barb, but sometimes he rushes in without me and just dies.


----------



## magibeg (May 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Did you play in a full group of people though? If you had others tanking it helps, with just me and him I can't hold them all. I rush into anything and live as a Barb, but sometimes he rushes in without me and just dies.



Yea I played with a full group of people, we then had to go our separate ways because of the extreme scaling of hell difficulty when you get multiple people in it.

I'm playing as a barbarian and I can't quite figure out the best way of tackling it. I can't kite, if i try to take anything that isn't a normal mob I usually get smashed to pieces from non-stop 5K damage hits. High life steal is a thing of the past, and you really only have a few quick % life heals.

Are you in Hell as well?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Yea I played with a full group of people, we then had to go our separate ways because of the extreme scaling of hell difficulty when you get multiple people in it.
> 
> I'm playing as a barbarian and I can't quite figure out the best way of tackling it. I can't kite, if i try to take anything that isn't a normal mob I usually get smashed to pieces from non-stop 5K damage hits. High life steal is a thing of the past, and you really only have a few quick % life heals.
> 
> Are you in Hell as well?



Nah I'm just in Normal, level 27 or so. I rarely use potions, I think maybe have used 5 or less so far.


----------



## magibeg (May 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nah I'm just in Normal, level 27 or so. I rarely use potions, I think maybe have used 5 or less so far.



Well, normal was pretty easy, so was nightmare. But when you walk up to a blue champion in hell, and take 23K in a single shot and die it becomes tricky.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well, normal was pretty easy, so was nightmare. But when you walk up to a blue champion in hell, and take 23K in a single shot and die it becomes tricky.



So you got a Demon Hunter and Barb both in Hell Difficulty?


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## HTC (May 17, 2012)

Kreij said:


> People can piss and moan all they want ... *this game is outstanding.*



So far, i have to agree.

Still too early in the game to make a final judgement, though.


----------



## Csokis (May 17, 2012)

D3 topic



> *SCHEDULED MAINTENANCE - 05/17/2012*
> 
> We will be performing maintenance on Thursday, May 17th. Maintenance will begin at 5:00 AM PDT and conclude at approximately 7:00 AM PDT. During this time, servers and many web services will be unavailable.
> Thank you for your patience.


----------



## DannibusX (May 17, 2012)

You gotta be fucking kidding me.  Work night dragging on waiting to go home and play and they have maintenance when I walk in the door.

All I want to do is play the single player game, jesus.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

HTC said:


> So far, i have to agree.
> 
> Still too early in the game to make a final judgement, though.



All matters how much you have played. So far almost done with Act 3 and I'm really enjoying it. I know a common complaint was graphics (actually texture quality), and while that is lacking. They have done some excellent work on scenery and locations. I much prefer the locations in this game to D2, it actually feels creepy. So overall the texture quality isn't bothering eme, and the gameplay is very good, so for me it's a perfect time to pass my judgement on it. I think it's a good game, maybe great, that will depend on how many times I can play through it without getting bored.


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> All matters how much you have played. *So far almost done with Act 3 and I'm really enjoying it.* I know a common complaint was graphics (actually texture quality), and while that is lacking. They have done some excellent work on scenery and locations. I much prefer the locations in this game to D2, it actually feels creepy. So overall the texture quality isn't bothering eme, and the gameplay is very good, so for me it's a perfect time to pass my judgement on it. I think it's a good game, maybe great, that will depend on how many times I can play through it without getting bored.



I'm still in act II: searching for Kulle's (SP?) blood.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 17, 2012)

Just wanted to post this.  Level 20, almost 300 DPS.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 17, 2012)

Got a Legendary Fist Weapon just before the servers went down


----------



## Kreij (May 17, 2012)

I'd post a pick of BloodGusher's stats, but the servers are offline atm.

I've yet to fine anything higher than rare, and have only found one socketted item and one gem. :/


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2012)

level 20, most of my items are rares now, and got about 8 gems (and one socketed amulet that sucks)


----------



## Frizz (May 17, 2012)

Bit the bullet and bought the game, played for half an hour as servers are down for maintenance.. Sigh. 

Texture models are equivalent to Torchlight really but the environment/atmosphere of Diablo III is far better. I am getting the MMO vibe from this game as its 24/7 online and the maintenance is really ruining the experience. But with that said the game is fun despite the outdated looking models I am still finding myself enjoying pointing and clicking just like the older diablos, the story is really awesome so far too.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2012)

rage on server downage


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2012)

It's page *37*!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2012)

this is the guy that they are using to do the maintenance.. hehehe _I posted this picture before and no one liked it then... maybe now?_


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120517/temp.png
> 
> Just wanted to post this.  Level 20, almost 300 DPS.



No wonder your DPS is high, it's your alt, he has better gems than my level 28 Barb lol. a Ruby (3rd tier) adds about 30 DPS alone to my character, I can only imagine that bow and quiver you have are probably like 150+ DPS alone  Whats your main character?


----------



## Evolved (May 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120517/temp.png
> 
> Just wanted to post this.  Level 20, almost 300 DPS.



Wow, how you doing 275 dps and only level 20?!

My monk only does 211 and I have way more DEX than you. Hmmm... I notice those perfect gems!

Oh, plus I'm not dual-wielding yet! 

I expect to have 300 dps on my next level! (lv. 24)


----------



## NinkobEi (May 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120517/temp.png
> 
> Just wanted to post this.  Level 20, almost 300 DPS.



Good lord. My barb at 30 barely has 180 dps. And I have crap loads of STR items and that stupid 15% damage boost from swords talent. Admittedly I have about 3.5x your armor though ;D How much DPS does that perfect ruby add?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

My Barb. has about 38 DPS and 350 armor. But I'm only lvl 12.


----------



## Mr McC (May 17, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding me.  Work night dragging on waiting to go home and play and they have maintenance when I walk in the door.
> 
> All I want to do is play the single player game, jesus.



That's why I will pass on this and pick up Torchlight II as an alternative rather than a complement.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2012)

its been up for a while now, FYI


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 17, 2012)

What lvl are you when u finish Normal mode?
And when I live in UK is it normal to be 250+ latency?
My barb is 23 and i got only 89DPS


----------



## magibeg (May 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So you got a Demon Hunter and Barb both in Hell Difficulty?



No i just have a barb.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Good lord. My barb at 30 barely has 180 dps. And I have crap loads of STR items and that stupid 15% damage boost from swords talent. Admittedly I have about 3.5x your armor though ;D How much DPS does that perfect ruby add?



Are you using some tank talents? I'm at 401 DPS unbuffed (using swords of course) on my Barb at level 28, when I have Full Fury + Battle Rage I get the results below, and he is my main so I'm not using gems that are beyond my level or any other tricks.








magibeg said:


> No i just have a barb.



Ah, I thought you had a DH because you had compared Ufgy's (DH) deaths on Normal to your own since he dies a lot on Normal.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Are you using some tank talents? I'm at 401 DPS unbuffed (using swords of course) on my Barb at level 28, when I have Full Fury + Battle Rage I get the results below, and he is my main so I'm not using gems that are beyond my level or any other tricks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120517/Capture082.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow that's a lot higher than I thought. I use a sword/board, that's probably why my damage is so low. Didn't realize the dps jump to Dualwield is so significant..may have to try it. 

My general tactics are: Leap into a group of them (w/ 300% armor boost), cleave, rend, threatening shout about the time armor boost runs out, with revenge sprinkled in the middle, and finally run away until leap recharges if they aren't dead yet. I'm sure this strategy won't work on nightmare/hell difficulty but for normals its a pub-stomp lol. I'll usually end fights full hp and barely take any damage at all. 

I'll have to post some screenies when I get home,  but I remember leap giving me 75% damage mitigation or so, which with a 20% block shield is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Wow that's a lot higher than I thought. I use a sword/board, that's probably why my damage is so low. Didn't realize the dps jump to Dualwield is so significant..may have to try it.
> 
> My general tactics are: Leap into a group of them (w/ 300% armor boost), cleave, rend, threatening shout about the time armor boost runs out, with revenge sprinkled in the middle, and finally run away until leap recharges if they aren't dead yet. I'm sure this strategy won't work on nightmare/hell difficulty but for normals its a pub-stomp lol. I'll usually end fights full hp and barely take any damage at all.
> 
> I'll have to post some screenies when I get home,  but I remember leap giving me 75% damage mitigation or so, which with a 20% block shield is pretty ridiculous.



As long as you kill things I wouldn't worry too much about the DPS. I play with Ufgy, so I don't need to be able to survive as much since he whips out the damage to. But I run the Heal Skill on my Frenzy and the Heal Skill on my AoE thing on hotkey 2 (the one that procs when you get hit), and I got a bit of Life Steal and I can stand toe to toe with anything and rarely pop a potion, so so far it's been tanky enough.


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

Here's my Intuos setup:





I'm a bit slower than everyone else, but it seems to be working just fine!


----------



## NinkobEi (May 17, 2012)

neat little dual wielding read:


> Dual Wielding works like this: your overall DPS will be (weapon1 dps + weapon2 dps)/2 * 15% increased attack speed. What this means is that if your weapon DPS differs by more than 15% from both hands you are literally gaining no benefit from dual wielding aside from stats. Dual wielding benefits the most from any flat on-hit effect. For example, fury generators give flat fury bonus per hit, so your fury generation will be much faster the faster you swing. Frenzy stacks are easy to maximize in a second or so, life on hit works much better when dual wielding and any % chance on hit also works better.
> 
> Conversely, Whirlwind is worse on dual wielding because your attack speed means that each pulse of whirlwind occurs faster. Similarly, something like Earthquake does a lot less damage when dual wielding than two handed because it's based off your main hand damage. Essentially, dual wielding is very fury inefficient but it generates fury the fastest.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Here's my Intuos setup:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47156&stc=1&d=1337267356
> 
> I'm a bit slower than everyone else, but it seems to be working just fine!



You play on that little tablet? hah nice. I guess you're left handed then, because surely you use a mouse. What else will it play?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> You play on that little tablet? hah nice. I guess you're left handed then, because surely you use a mouse. What else will it play?



That tablet isnt small. Its one of the best on the market honestly.

Anyway its funny as hell to see "ability" on it


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> You play on that little tablet? hah nice. I guess you're left handed then, because surely you use a mouse. What else will it play?



No, I am not using a mouse. After shoulder surgery, I need to keep my right arm basically pinned to my right side, so the tablet sits on my lap with my right hand on the buttons, and the stylus and it's two buttons replaces the mouse(no problems using my left arm). I've got a keyboard with mouse intergrated into it as well. And yes, left-handed, hence the buttons on that side. Otherwise my hand would be resting on the buttons. 


Tapping the stylus to the surface is like a right click, to focusing on enemies and movement is super-easy. I had issues at first, but figuring out that "shift" keeps you in place worked wonders.



EDIT: OH, it works great with Bejeweled?  honestly haven't tried many games iwth it yet. Any point-click game is usually OK, FPS games though, forgeddaboutit.



TheMailMan78 said:


> That tablet isnt small. Its one of the best on the market honestly.
> 
> Anyway its funny as hell to see "ability" on it




Yeah, mid-size tablet. A larger one might be a bit nicer. It's nice that you can customize the labels, edit what the buttons do as macros, etc...proven extremely useful for me. When I wanna photoshop, i just load the default profile, and it's back to normal. Great piece of hardware, for sure.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 17, 2012)

Did anyone else realize there is an "Elective mode" for skills? You can put any skill in any slot you want.. I fear I may have a lot of tweaking to do when I get home


----------



## razaron (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone used the auction house? I looked at it out of curiosity and wow, my equipment sucks. I'm not going to be using it, maybe after I've finished all the difficulties with my main (barb).



Dj-ElectriC said:


> Dont focus on that too much, i did it to about level 30 when i had over 650DPS but  my low defences got me killed over and over. Don't forget vitality.



What do you mean by "focus" on stats? Rings and amulets?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No, I am not using a mouse. After shoulder surgery, I need to keep my right arm basically pinned to my right side, so the tablet sits on my lap with my right hand on the buttons, and the stylus and it's two buttons replaces the mouse(no problems using my left arm). I've got a keyboard with mouse intergrated into it as well. And yes, left-handed, hence the buttons on that side. Otherwise my hand would be resting on the buttons.
> 
> 
> Tapping the stylus to the surface is like a right click, to focusing on enemies and movement is super-easy. I had issues at first, but figuring out that "shift" keeps you in place worked wonders.
> ...



One of the tips is soft and has a spring behind it to make it feel like a felt tip. That IMO would cause less wear on the tablet and be easier on the pin with all the tapping in Diablo. You might wanna try it.


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> One of the tips is soft and has a spring behind it to make it feel like a felt tip. That IMO would cause less wear on the tablet and be easier on the pin with all the tapping in Diablo. You might wanna try it.



Meh. Replacement surfaces were $25, so I bought 4.  Precision doesn't need to be too high though, so I'm using the old worn surface, that has the texture nearly completely gone, so the wear is actually kinda nice. And yes, I am using the grey tip with the srping already. The noise was driving me nuts with the rigid tip.  It was erocker playing StarTrek, clickclickclickclickclick! ARGH!!!





Packs of nibs were $10, Wacom covering repalcement stuff like that, and having it so affordable is definitely a huge plus as well, for sure. Spending that extra $130 should have me good for years with maintaining the tablet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. Replacement surfaces were $25, so I bought 4.  Precision doesn't need to be too high though, so I'm using the old worn surface, that has the teture nearly completely gone. And yes, I am using the grey tip with the srping already. The noise was driving me nuts with the rigid tip.  It was erocker playing StarTrek, clickclickclickclickclick! ARGH!!!



lol I bet! Well Im glad you are digging that Wacom. I knew you would. They are super nice but the older ones were better built. They had a life time warranty on EVERYTHING. These only have 5 years I think and the surface wears. Old ones look new with a lil Windex. But why buy a new one when it has a life time on it? lol. Wacom realized "Shit no ones gonna buy a new model!" so the added a few features that were needed (tilt and higher DPI) and killed the warranty.

I know artists who have 10+ year old wacoms. They really are the BEST.


----------



## Csokis (May 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I43GUnZN_s4


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 17, 2012)

So, I got a free pass from a fellow TPUer (thanks again AsRock) which is US edition.  It works fine over here, my son's at it right now. I thought these are region locked (I'm in EU zone), how come we can play? If I could upgrade paying US dollars would be fine (it's 60 Euros from Blizzard in EU zone). What do you think?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That tablet isnt small. Its one of the best on the market honestly.
> 
> Anyway its funny as hell to see "ability" on it



I gotta dig out mine and see how it works!


Right now, I'm installing it on my convertable tablet laptop... Lets see how that baby goes!


----------



## razaron (May 17, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> So, I got a free pass from a fellow TPUer (thanks again AsRock) which is US edition.  It works fine over here, my son's at it right now. I thought these are region locked (I'm in EU zone), how come we can play? If I could upgrade paying US dollars would be fine (it's 60 Euros from Blizzard in EU zone). What do you think?



Why not get a retail copy from Amazon? I paid £32.

EDIT: I just checked Amazon, they've increased the prices. It's £47 now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> neat little dual wielding read:



Yep, but the fact that DW doesn't use Fury that well is just fine, because you take the Talent that gives you a damage bonus when you are full Fury, then you just go to town with Frenzy basically. And when you need some aoe, pop your thing that procs when you get hit (mine crits for about 1300), also use your Barbarian Bros (they are awesome), and if things still aren't dying, then use whatever AoE you chose on right click. Even on a 2 man game with things with extra life, I've walked into a room solo with over 25 monsters in there and a boss and with that strategy they die in literally about 5 seconds (by the time Ufgy catches up they are all dead and he has no idea a boss was even in there).


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2012)

@ lvl 23, my wizard doesn't have much DPS but i'm trying to concentrate on dmg WITH MF items rather then purely dmg items.

Here are a couple of pics (attachments): the 1st is base dmg and the 2nd is with a skill.

As you can see, not high @ all.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 17, 2012)

here's my Monk @ 31


----------



## dj-electric (May 17, 2012)

Mah wiz


----------



## razaron (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Csokis (May 17, 2012)

Open Letter from Blizzard On The Problematic Launch!



> Diablo Players:
> We’d like to extend a very sincere thank you to everyone who joined the global Diablo III launch celebrations this week, as well as to everyone who was ready to jump into Sanctuary the moment the game went live.
> 
> To that end, we’d also like to say that we’ve been humbled by your enthusiasm — and we sincerely regret that your crusade to bring down the Lord of Terror was thwarted not by mobs of demons, but by mortal infrastructure. As many of you are aware, technical issues occurring within hours after the game’s launch led to players experiencing error messages and difficulty logging in. These issues cropped up again last night for the Americas and Europe servers. Despite very aggressive projections, our preparations for the launch of the game did not go far enough.
> ...


----------



## D007 (May 17, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Open Letter from Blizzard On The Problematic Launch!



Pay to win = Got no game..


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 17, 2012)

Giving away 2 Guest pass keys. PM me!

Game is epic, but I suck at it compared with my buddies.  Oh well... thats what I get for not playin many RPGs prior to this.


----------



## hyleption (May 17, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Giving away 2 Guest pass keys. PM me!
> 
> Game is epic, but I suck at it compared with my buddies.  Oh well... thats what I get for not playin many RPGs prior to this.



can i have 1 pass if its eu? thank you so much!!


----------



## magibeg (May 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah, I thought you had a DH because you had compared Ufgy's (DH) deaths on Normal to your own since he dies a lot on Normal.



Naw we had a demon hunter in the group who also never died. Normal was pretty much a cakewalk. NM was also pretty easy. Then hell got vastly more difficult. Currently in Act 3 hell though.


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2012)

hell is MUCH harder than nightmare. if you think this game is too easy, just wait a bit ^^


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 17, 2012)

@w1zz why u no accept Batletag request  sent you another


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

Dunno how you guys are beating this so fast. Ive spent 6 hours and havent even beat act 1. I must suck lol.


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dunno how you guys are beating this so fast. Ive spent 6 hours and havent even beat act 1. I must suck lol.



Probably because you are unfamiliar with Diablo's games?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Naw we had a demon hunter in the group who also never died. Normal was pretty much a cakewalk. NM was also pretty easy. Then hell got vastly more difficult. Currently in Act 3 hell though.



Yeah most of his deaths are him just being gung ho. But comparing how easily his DH folds compared to a Barb is a night and day difference (even without me being tanky). He had a group of 4 champions jump down on him and basically kill him instantly. When I went to revive him I had to kill them, with my life leech I don't even think they moved my life bar. Just seems DH is a stick back class, can't Rambo it as much.


----------



## magibeg (May 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah most of his deaths are him just being gung ho. But comparing how easily his DH folds compared to a Barb is a night and day difference (even without me being tanky). He had a group of 4 champions jump down on him and basically kill him instantly. When I went to revive him I had to kill them, with my life leech I don't even think they moved my life bar. Just seems DH is a stick back class, can't Rambo it as much.



But yea wait until hell mode, random stuff will 1-2 shot you even as a barb.


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @w1zz why u no accept Batletag request  sent you another



i'm on EU


----------



## DannibusX (May 18, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding me.  Work night dragging on waiting to go home and play and they have maintenance when I walk in the door.
> 
> All I want to do is play the single player game, jesus.



Yes, I am quoting myself.

I got to play for an hour after I got home, which is pretty much all I wanted.

Since I am now a hypocrit for buying Diablo 3 even though it has 100% on DRM and I railed Ubisoft for this exact thing I will be buying some Ubi games in the near future.

Hello Rayman: Origins!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 18, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i'm on EU



i assume once Global Play is live then we can all conncet on B.Net?


----------



## Melvis (May 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ok so i want to buy this for my GF.
> 
> 
> aus uses USA servers anyway, so i figured i'd get her a USA account ($20 cheaper) except... we cant figure out how to buy and gift the codes, instead of buying straight to the logged in account.
> ...



Thats the version i got from Dick Smith and i had it held for me as i have a m8 that works at the store 

My brother got the digital download version for $56


----------



## NinkobEi (May 18, 2012)

Finally finished normal. Here's my barb with no buffs. Battlerage gives him about a 100 dps damage boost. My stats look pretty weak compared to some of yours. And I haven't invested much time in gems even though I have a boat load of them lying around

ps. Cinematics are so great in this game.


----------



## razaron (May 18, 2012)

How has everyone been spending their gold? Other than 2 rings I bought in the beginning, _everything_ has gone towards my blacksmith.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 18, 2012)

razaron said:


> How has everyone been spending their gold? Other than 2 rings I bought in the beginning, _everything_ has gone towards my blacksmith.



stash spaces, smithing/jewelcrafting ;D need 100k to open the next stash, crap!


----------



## magibeg (May 18, 2012)

I went to the new cow level, called Whimsyshire, it's pretty hilarious. It's pretty expensive to get there though.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

I started over with a monk. I thought the barb was tough, the monk is a freakin' lawn mower. lol
So far my highest "slaughter" record is 44. I think the best the barb did was about 21.

Now I'm stuck trying to beat Belial. He kicks my ass before I can get him even 1/4 down.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 18, 2012)

Urg, i hope this 'server maintenance' doesn't become a popular thing. I play during off peak hours mostly and that seems to be when they do they most maintenance.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 18, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Urg, i hope this 'server maintenance' doesn't become a popular thing. I play during off peak hours mostly and that seems to be when they do they most maintenance.



It's only been 4 days since release   also I think that after a cpl of weeks things will be alot more stable, remember this isn't WoW and woth WoW EVERY Tues is either server main. or rolling restarts.  Each server also has 10s of 1000s of players on them whereas D3 any game running will only have 4 at the most.  I think alot atm is the login servers as the game is so new that millions of ppl are playing non stop every day since Tuesday.


----------



## DannibusX (May 18, 2012)

Maintenance will likely end up being weekly after they get the bugs worked out and server loads normalize.  Same as WoW.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Maintenance will likely end up being weekly after they get the bugs worked out and server loads normalize.  Same as WoW.



I'm doubting that will be the case since the server loads won't be as great. We'll see though, if they incorporate maint without servers going down, then they can't maint as much as they want.


----------



## Frizz (May 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm doubting that will be the case since the server loads won't be as great. We'll see though, if they incorporate maint without servers going down, then they can't maint as much as they want.



Agreed, expecting server upkeep to be similar to Starcraft 2, I think it's just the AH and server errors causing the issue really.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

How does the game handle level differences of characters in MP?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> How does the game handle level differences of characters in MP?



It increases the difficulty of the mobs. Basically the more people that play the harder the game gets.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

I understand that more players = harder/more mobs, but how does it account for level differences? Say you have 2x 20th levels and 1x 30th level playing together.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I understand that more players = harder/more mobs, but how does it account for level differences? Say you have 2x 20th levels and 1x 30th level playing together.



That I dunno. We all have multiple characters to match everyone at different levels. What level you at now man?


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

Monk is 24th, Barb is 18th.
Can you go back and forth between SP and MP with the same characters without screwing up your SP game?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Monk is 24th, Barb is 18th.
> Can you go back and forth between SP and MP with the same characters without screwing up your SP game?



Yeah I think you can jump back to check points. Ill have to see. My Barb is 17. Perfect match for multiplayer. Hell Ill join your game if you are not farther then me so you can enjoy the plot. If Im behind you then join my game and build your stats!


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Monk is 24th, Barb is 18th.
> Can you go back and forth between SP and MP with the same characters without screwing up your SP game?



Yeah, seems easy enough. Your character might be higher-level than needed though. 


AS Mailman said, you can "change quest", and select one of many checkpoints for each chapter of each act, and even some shorter events, so if palying MP you g oa bit far, adn you want to trverse back a bit, you can just select that proper quest point.

I've done this a few times now, can be really hard to try to keep playing with 6 different people!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

I know yesterday me and reayth were playing MP and he is a lvl 9, I am a lvl 5 and we were getting our ASSES handed too us in the cathedral. It seemed like every enemy was a lvl 10-11 and I hardly was doing much damage. I finally started using a arcane explosion which did a good number of damage but does not last long due to mana levels.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

Okay so right now I only see public games on the menu. I assume I just need to give you my battle.net tag to get invited to private games?
If so, it's Kreij#1784


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay so right now I only see public games on the menu. I assume I just need to give you my battle.net tag to get invited to private games?
> If so, it's Kreij#1784



It's worth noting that once you are ingame, and have people on your friends list, they can join your game at any time, without your permission or anything. So, Invites are not required.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

So there really is no difference between an SP game and an MP game?
If I'm playing my SP game, any friend can join in if I have any friends in my list?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> So there really is no difference between an SP game and an MP game?
> If I'm playing my SP game, any friend can join in if I have any friends in my list?



Yup! Thats what Ive been telling ya! Now wheres my invite damn it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Can we start a list in the OP with everyone's battletags? it would help when we are adding them to friends list


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

What's your tag?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64#1534


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2012)

IT's also worth noting that Full-Edition players cannot MP with Starter-Edition players. Bought the retail copy, got a code or 3 to share, want to play a bit with a friend using the guest pass? NOT GONNA HAPPEN!!!


But Starter Edition players can MP together.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

Okay, I'll start adding some friends, but you guys could regret it as I have zero experience in MP games and suck at team dynamics.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay, I'll start adding some friends, but you guys could regret it as I have zero experience in MP games and suck at team dynamics.



lol like we play well as a team? Its like herding cats. Only time we kick ass is in BF3 as a team.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2012)

OP Updated!


----------



## digibucc (May 18, 2012)

fyi there is an option in game settings to not allow people to drop into your games.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

digibucc said:


> fyi there is an option in game settings to not allow people to drop into your games.



Im sure there is man. Never looked however.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 18, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Giving away 2 Guest pass keys. PM me!



Guest passes given away.


----------



## Black Haru (May 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol like we play well as a team? Its like herding cats. Only time we kick ass is in BF3 as a team.



it's pretty bad. 

tag is BlackHaru#1483


I won't be on till almost midnight tonight, so maybe I won't be so far ahead when I get back on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> it's pretty bad.
> 
> tag is BlackHaru#1483
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't get it. We are like a well oiled war machine in BF3. In Diablo 3 we are like Jerry's kids.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I don't get it. We are like a well oiled war machine in BF3. In Diablo 3 we are like Jerry's kids.



Too much twinkly stuff catching the eye.


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2012)

I'm on the fence with buying DIII. Anyone with an extra guest pass they will part with, before I blow the $60?


----------



## NinkobEi (May 18, 2012)

If you wait til mid-june they will be releasing a global free trial to anyone. Same deal as the guest pass without needing the guest pass. If you can't wait that long, maybe you should just buy it ;P


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

I droppedd into Dave's game to give it a try. I can see it can be a total cluster f* lol

Going into MP somewhat hoses your SP game. Not irreparably, but you lose your place and have to start over at the specific quest beginning (not a big deal) and you lose your follwer and have to go back and rehire them. 

I read a bit on the internet for tactics to beat Belial, and guess what !!
I'm still getting my ass kicked. 



			
				Paulieg said:
			
		

> I'm on the fence with buying DIII. Anyone with an extra guest pass they will part with, before I blow the $60?



It's worth it. Just buy it. It's loads of monster slaying goodness.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I read a bit on the internet for tactics to beat Belial, and guess what !!
> I'm still getting my ass kicked.



Yeah I remember him being a pain in the butt. Having multiple people really helped me. Also ranged damage. My Barb had to get close to him to do any damage at all. And that's not a place you want to be. Are you on nightmare?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I'm on the fence with buying DIII. Anyone with an extra guest pass they will part with, before I blow the $60?



Man I was the same way. I had no idea what to expect but I fugured with such a cult following and it being Blizzard and all I would take a gamble. Its not even my style of game. But man I LOVE IT.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Yeah I remember him being a pain in the butt. Having multiple people really helped me. Also ranged damage. My Barb had to get close to him to do any damage at all. And that's not a place you want to be. Are you on nightmare?



No, normal. But remember ... I suck at gaming.


----------



## Black Haru (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I droppedd into Dave's game to give it a try. I can see it can be a total cluster f* lol
> 
> Going into MP somewhat hoses your SP game. Not irreparably, but you lose your place and have to start over at the specific quest beginning (not a big deal) and you lose your follwer and have to go back and rehire them.
> 
> ...



I had to completely alter my setup for belial. Make sure your follower is setup with healing abilities to keep you up.


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I droppedd into Dave's game to give it a try. I can see it can be a total cluster f* lol
> 
> Going into MP somewhat hoses your SP game. Not irreparably, but you lose your place and have to start over at the specific quest beginning (not a big deal) and you lose your follwer and have to go back and rehire them.
> 
> ...





TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I was the same way. I had no idea what to expect but I fugured with such a cult following and it being Blizzard and all I would take a gamble. Its not even my style of game. But man I LOVE IT.



Thing is, I always think buying a game is a good idea. However, I haven't been much of a gamer for years. I thought with Skyrim that I would actually really get into gaming again. Nope. Got bored after like 4 hours of play. I think the last games I actually finished were DII and HL2...I'm not kidding. So, I'm hoping to get a solid feel for the game first, and since it's a hack and slash, I may get into it. I just don't want to spend $60 to find out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Thing is, I always think buying a game is a good idea. However, I haven't been much of a gamer for years. I thought with Skyrim that I would actually really get into gaming again. Nope. Got bored after like 4 hours of play. I think the last games I actually finished were DII and HL2...I'm not kidding. So, I'm hoping to get a solid feel for the game first, and since it's a hack and slash, I may get into it. I just don't want to spend $60 to find out.



Oh I can dig that man. Yeah I would try and score a guest pass. Its a hack and slash but if you lost the passion to game then I would wait. No need to blow 60 bones in this economy. I got it to play with the guys in TS.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I had to completely alter my setup for belial. Make sure your follower is setup with healing abilities to keep you up.



I've had the Templar since I first met him and for every one of his ability levels I chose the best "Save Me, NOW !" option. I also have all of my abilities set for max survivability.
I have tens of thousands of gold, so I can repair my stuff every time I die for a looong time. 




			
				TMM said:
			
		

> Its a hack and slash but if you lost the passion to game then I would wait.



I got bored with Skyrim too (although it was some 100 hours later, not 4). 
Diablo 3 kicked me right back into being enthusiastic about gaming again. It's just an easy to play, fun to watch game of mob slaughter. What's not to like?


----------



## Black Haru (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I've had the Templar since I first met him and for every one of his ability levels I chose the best "Save Me, NOW !" option. I also have all of my abilities set for max survivability.
> I have tens of thousands of gold, so I can repair my stuff every time I die for a looong time.



Maybe you can play with the guys in ts tonight, they should be getting to that point shortly. I would help but I work all day.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

I don't want help. I'll get it eventually. I'm used to dieing a lot in games.

Also, I don't have TS ... or a microphone/headset for that matter.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 18, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Thing is, I always think buying a game is a good idea. However, I haven't been much of a gamer for years. I thought with Skyrim that I would actually really get into gaming again. Nope. Got bored after like 4 hours of play. I think the last games I actually finished were DII and HL2...I'm not kidding. So, I'm hoping to get a solid feel for the game first, and since it's a hack and slash, I may get into it. I just don't want to spend $60 to find out.



Dude, I do the exact same thing. Totally hyped up for Skyrim and Amalur, but didn't play them much more than 20 hours. The deal with me is, I have to be able to play games with friends, or at least other random people. Single player for some reason bores the bejeezus out of me.

That said, the first 9 levels (an hour and a half, maybe?) probably won't be enough play-time for you to make a quality decision.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2012)

Welcome Paulieg... 


Myself, I love ARPG's but I never get time to even play myself.. So, MP is something I never do... But, Diablo III is sweet for anyone who wants to play it..


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Welcome Paulieg...
> 
> 
> Myself, I love ARPG's but I never get time to even play myself.. So, MP is something I never do... But, Diablo III is sweet for anyone who wants to play it..



Thanks to CS for the guest pass. Gonna give it a go late tonight. Maybe I could join some of you guys in MP.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

Is a guest pass considered starter edition? If so, Dave said you can't play with full version people.

Anyway, drop off your battletag and I'll be happy to start a new character to play together in a fresh game.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I droppedd into Dave's game to give it a try. I can see it can be a total cluster f* lol
> 
> Going into MP somewhat hoses your SP game. Not irreparably, but you lose your place and have to start over at the specific quest beginning (not a big deal) and you lose your follwer and have to go back and rehire them.
> 
> ...



I didn't evne notice until we were in town, then you left right after lulz. ANd yeah, it cna be vrey..well..um..yeah.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I didn't evne notice until we were in town, then you left right after lulz. ANd yeah, it cna be vrey..well..um..yeah.



Yeah, I just chased you around in the sewers for awhile and got a kill or two just to see what it was like. I left because I wasn't sure if you wanted anyone else there. 
As you state ... it will definitely be .. uh ... interesting.


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Is a guest pass considered starter edition? If so, Dave said you can't play with full version people.
> 
> Anyway, drop off your battletag and I'll be happy to start a new character to play together in a fresh game.



That's a good question. Anyone know? Oh, and thanks Kreij. May take you up on that.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Yeah, I just chased you around in the sewers for awhile and got a kill or two just to see what it was like. I left because I wasn't sure if you wanted anyone else there.
> As you state ... it will definitely be .. uh ... interesting.



Honestly, I don't mind at all if someone drops in. The ability to go back and re-do quest-oriented events makes it not matter to me at all. I ahve more than one character, and do plan to paly each class, so it's no big deal at all.


Part of my problem noticing what's going on is my class choice...summoning 3 dogs and a zombie or two means that there's lots of action directly around me, making it hard to see other players. Hafl the time i don't evne see al lthe enemies, and ahve to rely on the summoned creatures attacks to know there's still an enemy or two around. .




Paulieg said:


> That's a good question. Anyone know? Oh, and thanks Kreij. May take you up on that.



Has to be starter editions to paly with guest passes together...which means creation of a secondary battletag, maybe, and using one of the guest passes for yourself, if you want to play with those that you give passes to.


Mailman got a pass for Reayth, optino to join him was greyed out ,adn hew could nto join us. Brandonwh64 also got a guest pass, and he could paly wit hreayth, but I couldn't join brandon either, so i guess it's full with full, and starter with starter only..


----------



## Gilletter (May 18, 2012)

I have one more guest pass available to anyone that would like to try. Shoot me a pm and ill send it out when I get home from work

Battletag:   gilletter#1820


----------



## Black Haru (May 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Honestly, I don't mind at all if someone drops in. The ability to go back and re-do quest-oriented events makes it not matter to me at all. I ahve more than one character, and do plan to paly each class, so it's no big deal at all.
> 
> 
> Part of my problem noticing what's going on is my class choice...summoning 3 dogs and a zombie or two means that there's lots of action directly around me, making it hard to see other players. Hafl the time i don't evne see al lthe enemies, and ahve to rely on the summoned creatures attacks to know there's still an enemy or two around. .



I just do a quick spin with my laser to double check of I missed anything. 

" I could probably kill a lot of people while spinning. I could kill everyone while spinning" - the noob


----------



## razaron (May 18, 2012)

When I first started getting gems, I was only getting chipped ruby's. Then when I started getting the other 3 types of gems, I stopped getting ruby's. Do I have bad luck, or is that how the loot lists are supposed to work?

EDIT: I finally found another chipped ruby. I think the game tries to balance your gem drops.

EDIT2: LOL, I have a non-magic weapon called "Balanced Dagger". This dagger is having it's bonus applied to my off-hand weapon (which does 35.6 dps).


----------



## magibeg (May 19, 2012)

I don't know how far you guys have gone so far, but i'm level 60 now. If i put in a bit of effort i think i could probably hit inferno in another couple hours.

I still die really quickly in hell though which has me somewhat concerned. (49.6K health)


----------



## PandaMadness (May 19, 2012)

*Diablo III Guest Pass*

Hey, I'm looking for a guest pass to try the starter edition of diablo 3.  I wanna try the game out really badly, so if anyone has one that I can have please message me! Thanks c:


----------



## HTC (May 19, 2012)

razaron said:


> When I first started getting gems, I was only getting chipped ruby's. Then when I started getting the other 3 types of gems, I stopped getting ruby's. Do I have bad luck, or is that how the loot lists are supposed to work?
> 
> EDIT: I finally found another chipped ruby. I think the game tries to balance your gem drops.
> 
> ...



Your non magic weapon has a better aps (attack per second) which is why, even though it has less dmg, it produces more dps.


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2012)

my first legendary


----------



## razaron (May 19, 2012)

I've finally finished the normal campaign. It took me 19.5 hours playing casually. Not bad for what is supposed to be a short campaign. 

Here's my character,





With Battle Rage and Berserker Rage he can reach around 750dps. I'm not sure how much Frenzy adds because, for some reason, it's bonus isn't shown.


----------



## digibucc (May 19, 2012)

lol i must be REALLLY slow. i'm 10 hours in and just got to act 2. I am not purposely taking my time or anything - but i am one to explore every nook and cranny.

Also i'm leveling one of each, though the 10 hrs is just my wizard, who is farthest along.


----------



## dj-electric (May 19, 2012)

W1zzard invented a planet where there are 50 hours a day. My god w1z. anyway i need partners in hell. 3000DPS's just isnt enough.


----------



## Kreij (May 19, 2012)

That's the best way to play, Digi. You get the most for your money by taking your time and exploring everything.
If you think about it, someone who screams through the ($60) game in 6 hours just paid $10/hr for their entertainment. Of course if they find that fun then more power to them.

I wander endlessly and check out everything. There is also some random nature to this game. I found things in dungeons with my second character that were definitly not there with my first character because I clear dungeons.


----------



## digibucc (May 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> There is also some random nature to this game. I found things in dungeons with my second character that were definitly not there with my first character because I clear dungeons.



i remember reading about it, they have more instances than uses for them, so there are some you simply will not see on a given play through. I agree, i feel i get the most out of it going slow like i do  

back to the game


----------



## dir_d (May 19, 2012)

Heres my 41 Witch doctor with 5 stacks of soul harvest i can just about hit 1000 DPS


----------



## magibeg (May 19, 2012)

Anyone here in hell yet on the north america servers i can play with?

edit- nvm i'm in inferno now


----------



## Kreij (May 19, 2012)

Not me, Magi, I just finally beat Belial on normal.


----------



## magibeg (May 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Not me, Magi, I just finally beat Belial on normal.



Well if you run into trouble feel free to ask for help.


----------



## Kreij (May 19, 2012)

HAH ! "Trouble" is my middle name !!
Actually, "Trouble kicks my ass" is my middle name. 

I like playing MP, but I also like the challenge of going it alone.


----------



## dj-electric (May 19, 2012)

Going alone is ok, but mixing classes will complete each other. having fun playing with w1zz and a friend and when u have a barbarian, WD and a wizard you have a great team.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2012)

World First solo Inferno Diablo downed.... by a Wizard with 6k hp....


----------



## dj-electric (May 20, 2012)

Holy Schmidt!
*looks at 6800DPS wizard*
*sigh*


----------



## NinkobEi (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the screenie. Hydra, Emperor lightning and arcane fireworks I guess i'll have to try. Been using a lot of the Arcane orb and I love its crazy AOE damage and crits for 1500 (at level 30). One spell I've fallen in love with is time warp, is it still useful at 60?


----------



## dj-electric (May 20, 2012)

It can be useful at level 60 combining its attack speed rune and Super Archon skill. with the archon and the time warp (level 55) i get 28K dmg hits.

btw the fact that this wizard has 6K HP just blows my mind. Especially with this low defense. The guy must be asian or something .


----------



## razaron (May 20, 2012)

At what difficulty do jewelcrafting/blacksmithing plans start to drop?

Also, the internet in my area was down for repairs. Guess what game I couldn't play?

EDIT: My internet is back, but Battle.net its down...


----------



## dj-electric (May 20, 2012)

Battle.net is down for the moment. They said it will be quick, its been 2.5 hours now...
Must... get... to level 60...


----------



## razaron (May 20, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Battle.net is down for the moment. They said it will be quick, its been 2.5 hours now...
> Must... get... to level 60...



Are you in Europe?


----------



## NinkobEi (May 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> World First solo Inferno Diablo downed.... by a Wizard with 6k hp....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/P0nGN.jpg



Would you mind posting which runes you are using?

edit: has anyone tried a melee wiz build?


----------



## dj-electric (May 20, 2012)

razaron said:


> Are you in Europe?


Yes.
Now the servers are busy (37). Really blizzard? really?!


----------



## W1zzard (May 20, 2012)

you addict


----------



## dj-electric (May 20, 2012)

If diablo III addiction is a crime w1zz, you are on death row sir.


----------



## W1zzard (May 20, 2012)

it's back up!!


----------



## razaron (May 20, 2012)

You can trust W1zzard, he's legit.


----------



## popswala (May 20, 2012)

This was actually pretty fun. I never played the other ones. Its pretty similar to dungeon siege. I only played the starter so far but may look into gettin full game eventually. When ever price drops some or can get a sweet deal on it.


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2012)

I tried out the Wizzard class. Don't like it. I'm not a ranged player.
If I can't run into the fray and beat things up, I'm just not happy.


----------



## Frick (May 20, 2012)

popswala said:


> Its pretty similar to dungeon siege.



Dungeon Siege was considered as one hof the better Diablo clones actually. 

Anyway still not playing, just hanging around, yearning.


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2012)

Why aren't you playing, Frick?


----------



## flmatter (May 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If I can't run into the fray and beat things up, I'm just not happy



I am actually enjying the wiz class, a welcome break from being the punching bag/tank


----------



## Frick (May 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Why aren't you playing, Frick?



System specs. 

I sold the desktop system. I will be away a lot during the summer anyway so I figured I'd endure a summer with nothing but a laptop (or two or maybe three). Get some air into the old wounds etc. I'll probably pick it up in the fall.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 20, 2012)

How is the auction house and using real money ... anyone actually making some money?

I dont see much on a demon hunter here .... did they not become the class be?


----------



## flmatter (May 20, 2012)

Looked at the AH and using in game $$ Items are way overpriced for most stuff. Won't even look at the real $$ side.


----------



## caleb (May 20, 2012)

Frick said:


> System specs.
> 
> I sold the desktop system. I will be away a lot during the summer anyway so I figured I'd endure a summer with nothing but a laptop (or two or maybe three). Get some air into the old wounds etc. I'll probably pick it up in the fall.




I was gonna idle it too but then Ive felt the urge and guess what ? There isn't a single copy around in polish stores lol.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 20, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> How is the auction house and using real money ... anyone actually making some money?



its delayed still, RMAH is supposed to be live 29th of May.  

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5825325/Real-Money_Auction_House_Reminder_and_Update-5_18_2012#blog

Also I find the Hardcore AH waaaay betting in gold pricing.  then again i like to play HC mode, its more of a challenge.  Lvl 21 demon hunter so far.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Would you mind posting which runes you are using?
> 
> edit: has anyone tried a melee wiz build?



Thats not my character, just was posting the screen.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 21, 2012)

Hit 25 and broke 200dps with my DH just started act 3.

Also rolled a hardcore barb currently at lvl 8.. Running into the same problem I had with the past diablos, ya its a different toon and playstyle but I hate running thru the same storyline and being stuck on an easy difficulty.


----------



## v12dock (May 21, 2012)

53 barbarian + self buff + frenzy shrine + berserker cd = 14k dps gg


----------



## magibeg (May 21, 2012)

v12dock said:


> 53 barbarian + self buff + frenzy shrine + berserker cd = 14k dps gg



= going to get owned because you're going to die in 1-2 hits


----------



## xenocide (May 21, 2012)

magibeg said:


> = going to get owned because you're going to die in 1-2 hits



Pretty much.  From what I've seen Normal and Nightmare are a race to higher DPS, but once you start getting through Hell you really have to focus on survivability.


----------



## v12dock (May 21, 2012)

Revenge is basically a instant heal


----------



## magibeg (May 21, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Pretty much.  From what I've seen Normal and Nightmare are a race to higher DPS, but once you start getting through Hell you really have to focus on survivability.



Well as a barbarian in inferno, i know he's going to get owned for sure.




v12dock said:


> Revenge is basically a instant heal



You won't survive the hits to use revenge.


----------



## entropy13 (May 21, 2012)

You must have Revenge AND Ignore Pain. Like this:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WcRVkP!UdT!ZZccbY


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 21, 2012)

heres where I'm at
killdar#1919


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> heres where I'm at
> killdar#1919
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120521/diabloIII1.jpg



i do more DPS than you as a level 26 wizard


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 21, 2012)

yeah I need to get my dps up, dunno why its so low


----------



## dj-electric (May 21, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well as a barbarian in inferno, i know he's going to get owned for sure.
> 
> You won't survive the hits to use revenge.



QFT. This is exactly where the powers of Dh\wizard\WD come in handy


----------



## DannibusX (May 21, 2012)

Level 35 Witch Doctor here.  Gotta rethink my plans going through Nightmare Difficulty.  I didn't explore all of my abilities running through the game on normal.

This game is amazing.


----------



## xenocide (May 21, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> yeah I need to get my dps up, dunno why its so low



You're basically stacking Vitality, and have your weapon Gemmed for Crit Damage instead of Weapon Damage.  The Weapon Damage given by Rings, Gems, and Items affects the Base Damage of your character.  Strength compliments this, but is definitely not as effective.  Here's a crude example;

Str: 10  WD: 10 = 10 x 1.1 = 11.
Str: 11  WD: 10 = 10 x 1.11 = 11.1
Str: 10  WD: 11 = 11 x 1.1 = 12.1

That's using conservative numbers, say we crank it up to the hundreds;

Str: 100  WD: 100 = 100 x 11 = 1100
Str: 101  WD: 100 = 100 x 11.01 = 1101
Str: 100  WD: 101 = 101 x 11 = 1111

Weapon Damage scales a lot nicer than Strength does.  In the second example 1 point of Weapon Damage is equivalent to 11 points of Strength.  If you grab 2 rings with even 2-4 Weapon Damage on them I guarantee your Damage will probably double.


----------



## dj-electric (May 21, 2012)

True, better get high damage, then attack speed and over that the dex\strength\int


----------



## Frizz (May 21, 2012)

Really enjoying my Sorcerer at the moment, feels untouchable for now with 3 CC skills.


----------



## xenocide (May 21, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> True, better get high damage, then attack speed and over that the dex\strength\int



The way I see it attributes are largely just pad stats.  You should never really go explicitly for them since they have the lowest effect in moderation.  When you are looking at 2 items you want to go for the items with the largest benefit, obviously something with tons of Str/Dex/Int will be better than like Magic Find and Gold Bonus, but that should be obvious.  When looking to improve damage it's basically WD>Attack Speed>Crit Chance>Crit Damage>Attributes, at least for Monks.


----------



## caleb (May 21, 2012)

Hey dudes can I play with my buddy if hes on full and I'm on guest pass?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2012)

Is there a way to take screen shots without FRAPS or something like FRAPS? I hit print screen and all I get is my desktop.


----------



## caleb (May 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there a way to take screen shots without FRAPS or something like FRAPS? I hit print screen and all I get is my desktop.



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5271597428


----------



## razaron (May 21, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> heres where I'm at
> killdar#1919
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120521/diabloIII1.jpg



When I finished the normal campaign, my Barb did 300 more dps but had 300 less armour and 100 less vitality. Also, holy hoarding batman.



xenocide said:


> You're basically stacking Vitality, and have your weapon Gemmed for Crit Damage instead of Weapon Damage.  The Weapon Damage given by Rings, Gems, and Items affects the Base Damage of your character.  Strength compliments this, but is definitely not as effective.  Here's a crude example;
> 
> Str: 10  WD: 10 = 10 x 1.1 = 11.
> Str: 11  WD: 10 = 10 x 1.11 = 11.1
> ...



If you want to add criticals to the fray,

Str:100,  WD:100,  Crit %:5,  Crit Bonus: 50  =  2*100[(1-0.05) + (0.05*1.5)] = 205
Str:100,  WD:100,  Crit %:10,  Crit Bonus: 50  =  2*100[(1-0.1) + (0.1*1.5)] = 210
Str:100,  WD:100,  Crit %:10,  Crit Bonus: 100  =  2*100[(1-0.1) + (0.1*2)] = 220


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2012)

razaron said:


> When I finished the normal campaign, my Barb did 300 more dps but had 300 less armour and 100 less vitality. Also, holy hoarding batman.



Wait until you see my lvl 33 Barb. I just finished normal mode with over 730 DPS.


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Level 35 Witch Doctor here.  Gotta rethink my plans going through Nightmare Difficulty.  I didn't explore all of my abilities running through the game on normal.
> 
> This game is amazing.



I'm @ lvl35 as well, running just over 720 DPS. I use the zombie dogs with 4th dog, life link, sacrifice, and the ability that makes them re-appear after sacrifice, large zombie, and the little fetish random spawn based on magic casting, as well as Zombie wall. Using the firebombs that bounce as main attack.


I often survive when Mailman and BlackHaru die, enough to run away, go back, use zombiewall to hold of the smaller guys, and then sacrifice the zombie dogs to clear out the large blue and gold enemies.

I've tried all of the other abilities in various combos, and always end up coming back to the zombies. they are great to hold off mobs so my own character can do ranged attacks, as the spawned creatures always rush ahead to meet the enemies.


But i sitl lgotta look online and see if there's some weird combo i missed or something. many of the abilites seem useless to me, but perhaps i'm not using them right...like ht eability that turns me into a chicken!?! WTF!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'm @ lvl35 as well, running just over 720 DPS. I use the zombie dogs with 4th dog, life link, sacrifice, and the ability that makes them re-appear after sacrifice, large zombie, and the little fetish random spawn based on magic casting, as well as Zombie wall. Using the firebombs that bounce as main attack.
> 
> 
> I often survive when Mailman and BlackHaru die, enough to run away, go back, use zombiewall to hold of the smaller guys, and then sacrifice the zombie dogs to clear out the large blue and gold enemies.
> ...



Yes but your spells don't blend. I do. When they ask "Does your Barbarian blend?" I can reply "Why yes, yes he does."


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes but your spells don't blend. I do. When they ask "Does your Barbarian blend?" I can reply "Why yes, yes he does."



LuLz. Well, it was a difficult growth..until level 25 or so, I had no idea WTF i was doing, and I was dying WAY MORE than you guys did. Now it's the opposite, so I definitely ahve learned a fair bit about hwo to play over the past few days. Heck, I'm jumping right back in to play, right now, since it's still a holiday up here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> LuLz. Well, it was a difficult growth..until level 25 or so, I had no idea WTF i was doing, and I was dying WAY MORE than you guys did. Now it's the opposite, so I definitely ahve learned a fair bit about hwo to play over the past few days. Heck, I'm jumping right back in to play, right now, since it's still a holiday up here.



I'm jelly. I'm just glad we figured out how to spike the DPS.


----------



## Black Haru (May 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> LuLz. Well, it was a difficult growth..until level 25 or so, I had no idea WTF i was doing, and I was dying WAY MORE than you guys did. Now it's the opposite, so I definitely ahve learned a fair bit about hwo to play over the past few days. Heck, I'm jumping right back in to play, right now, since it's still a holiday up here.



I'm off today, so Ill be on shortly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 21, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I'm off today, so Ill be on shortly.



Great that means by the time I join you will be like lvl 50.


----------



## razaron (May 21, 2012)

Has anyone else found the DH to be weak (in solo)?


----------



## dj-electric (May 21, 2012)

If w1zz chose it, then i guess its very good


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 21, 2012)

razaron said:


> When I finished the normal campaign, my Barb did 300 more dps but had 300 less armour and 100 less vitality. Also, holy hoarding batman.



Yeah I currently have over 2k armor, The nerves of steel perk w/ over 300 vitality makes you pretty tank like


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2012)

I am curious who has used the Auction House?

I have been and I am having a heck of a time pricing items. You see some crazy numbers up there like 150,000 for a lvl 5 wand, yet on the same page is the same wand going for 5,000. There is just nothing consistent about the AH. I have sold many items but I can't decide if I am ripping myself off or not. I mean I always get way more then I would get selling to the blacksmith.

The one nice thing about the market and I think a lot of people are doing this, is pricing things so high no one will buy them, but that lets you store 50 items on the market as a "secondary" chest. You know rather then spend 100K on a new inventory tab, I can just price my stuff way high and store it on the AH.

So far I have made about 100K in the auction house with my average sale price of 8K.

Anyone else having these issues? Any insight? Am I missing something?

Never sell gems! Hold on to them forever! Gems are going to be the true commodity of the AH.


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2012)

razaron said:


> Has anyone else found the DH to be weak (in solo)?





Dj-ElectriC said:


> If w1zz chose it, then i guess its very good



i'm playing witch doctor (second char). first char was monk


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 21, 2012)

razaron said:


> Has anyone else found the DH to be weak (in solo)?



i have a 21 DH in HC mode and have only come close to dying like 10 times.  They can do massive dps, but u got to balance that a bit with vitality cause DH dont have alot of HP imo.

@ZenZim, i think its going to take a cpl more weeks for the AH to lvl out abit.  Its playing out like an exp in WoW in that everything is sooo expensive for a cpl of weeks then the market stablizies.  It could take longer since theres not really a trade chat for everyone to use.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 21, 2012)

razaron said:


> Has anyone else found the DH to be weak (in solo)?



What is your Level? Where are you in the game? And what abilities are you using. i am playing a DH now at level 50 and i find them quite powerful if you do it right. but also they can fold like lawn chair at the slightest breeze. Think of them as a glass cannon and start using Caltrops to kind of kite backwards lay traps on the ground in the caltrops then rain with Bola/Bolta shot with the explosive damagae. rapid fire should be your right click since it can burn single target very fast. for 4 you should use the one shot that shoots an cluster arrow at your targets i use the one that hits where i aim then blows up into 4 smaller ones its the first rune i believe. best thing to do though is just kinda of rally them up and slow them with Caltrops, and just aoe them down if some get close or champions are near rapid fire burns them down very fast.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 21, 2012)

im not looking forward to Belial in HC mode, i wiped several times in normal mode on my monk and as ufgy said DH can fold quickly, poison pool DoTs FTL.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @ZenZim, i think its going to take a cpl more weeks for the AH to lvl out abit.  Its playing out like an exp in WoW in that everything is sooo expensive for a cpl of weeks then the market stablizies.  It could take longer since theres not really a trade chat for everyone to use.



So this is typical right now. I never played WoW so not sure how that all worked. Makes sense, just like the stock market when a new stock is opened...like say FaceBook.. IPO Frenzy Opened at 42, already down to 34. Or Groupon that opened at 50 and is now around 12. So I'm really hoping it stabilizes and it turns out I haven't been ripping myself off.

Some of those listing prices are just retarded, especially for the Lvl of gear.


----------



## razaron (May 21, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> What is your Level? Where are you in the game? And what abilities are you using. i am playing a DH now at level 50 and i find them quite powerful if you do it right. but also they can fold like lawn chair at the slightest breeze. Think of them as a glass cannon and start using Caltrops to kind of kite backwards lay traps on the ground in the caltrops then rain with Bola/Bolta shot with the explosive damagae. rapid fire should be your right click since it can burn single target very fast. for 4 you should use the one shot that shoots an cluster arrow at your targets i use the one that hits where i aim then blows up into 4 smaller ones its the first rune i believe. best thing to do though is just kinda of rally them up and slow them with Caltrops, and just aoe them down if some get close or champions are near rapid fire burns them down very fast.



I spoke too soon. Multishot with Fire at Will and Hungering Arrow with Scatter Shot seems to be a very good combination. Clearing out a room takes 2 seconds...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

My mom may have picked this game up for me. She has been hinting around with my sister that she should buy it for me LOL I love my mother.


----------



## magibeg (May 21, 2012)

Man, Hell seems really easy compared to Inferno now. You guys don't know how easy you have it in nightmare/normal.


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

Sure ... Magi hits inferno and goes all emo about it. 
Good job getting there, my friend.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Sure ... Magi hits inferno and goes all emo about it.
> Good job getting there, my friend.



Seriously. And he probably isn't even on act 2 yet when things "really" get hard. Then it'll be Act 4 where normal mobs have 250k hp. Then it'll be hardcore! Neverending! 

edit: ing in sarcasm


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 22, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Man, Hell seems really easy compared to Inferno now. You guys don't know how easy you have it in nightmare/normal.



screen shot of your guy now? what level are you? How much good stuff is dropping?


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

I'd love to group with Magibe in inferno, but I'm too busy dying in normal.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2012)

Here's my Monk currently:


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

Dang, I'm not too far behind Erocker in levels and his Monk is a lot better.
I guess my strategy of "Ooohh.. get the shiny things!", isn't working too well.


----------



## digibucc (May 22, 2012)

i made all 5, i've got a 24 wizard, a 16 barb, and the rest at 17. all into act 2 now. I guess i wanted to get a better feel for each class with some powers under their belts.

now i think i'll get serious and start to gear up, etc. i had to get the feel of the new game though


----------



## xenocide (May 22, 2012)

You are playing your Monk essentially the opposite of mine.


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

This game is fun on so many levels. You can play it by the numbers and be a star, or go for what you like and fight for every inch you take in the game.
I don't care if my Monk is the best, I'm having more fun playing this game than I've had in a long time.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2012)

Interesting heads up, D3 has been hacked:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149539239


> an exploit was discovered by duplicating a session ID
> basically, if you join a public game with people, they can view your session ID and spoof it to login as you without need for a password or email or anyting
> if you play with people, try not to play in public games bro, only with people you know


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

And so it begins ....


----------



## magibeg (May 22, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Seriously. And he probably isn't even on act 2 yet when things "really" get hard. Then it'll be Act 4 where normal mobs have 250k hp. Then it'll be hardcore! Neverending!
> 
> edit: ing in sarcasm



Naw I've played around in act 2 inferno already. Life is hard for a barb when things hit so hard and have so much life.


----------



## flmatter (May 22, 2012)

looking forward to getting to Hell


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

flmatter said:


> looking forward to getting to Hell



Not something you read on a forum everyday.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Naw I've played around in act 2 inferno already. Life is hard for a barb when things hit so hard and have so much life.



Watching wizzies and wds and demonhunters try to kite their way through act IV is pretty excruciating, I can't imagine what life is like for a Barb. There's an awesome hardcore barb that's in act 2 of hell, but he's level 60 so things arent too tough for him yet. I get a feeling he may hit a wall pretty soon.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2012)

anyone else playing Hardcore?

My lvl 20 HC Demon Hunter:







and my 44 Monk:






My DPS is a lil low but im not Gheying out and paying crap AH prices.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2012)

You have a point, buying stuff from the AH (specifically weapons) makes the game a lot easier. Might be more fun/challenge if you have a "I only use what I find" rule


----------



## magibeg (May 22, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Watching wizzies and wds and demonhunters try to kite their way through act IV is pretty excruciating, I can't imagine what life is like for a Barb. There's an awesome hardcore barb that's in act 2 of hell, but he's level 60 so things arent too tough for him yet. I get a feeling he may hit a wall pretty soon.



That's the thing, barbs can't really kite properly. It's not as bad as being a monk because monks have some really strong heals. I wouldn't be surprised if barbs get a bit of a buff in the future. While wizards can solo diablo in inferno, it's a big deal for a barb to just solo the butcher. It makes me sad.


----------



## digibucc (May 22, 2012)

Imo it shouldn't be easy for anyone to solo inferno a week after release.  Nerf the ranged don't buff the melee.


----------



## magibeg (May 22, 2012)

digibucc said:


> Imo it shouldn't be easy for anyone to solo inferno a week after release.  Nerf the ranged don't buff the melee.



It's hard to describe what it's like because you probably haven't played inferno yet. In terms of flat damage (before you subtract for armor and resistances) there seems to be a lot of monsters that hit for around 50K damage. So the only real way to take on groups like that is to kite because you just can't go melee with them. You just hopelessly die.


----------



## burtram (May 22, 2012)

Just beat the game, Played as Wizard, ended up around lvl 33 at the end. Definitely a difficulty change between act 3 and 4, had to completely change my tactics. Also, managed to beat the final boss without dieing. Which is funny, because I've died once, almost every major boss at the end of the acts, lol.


----------



## magibeg (May 22, 2012)

Hate to double post but to extend my point further as to some of the problems.

In inferno when looking at wizards for example, a lot of them only have like 6K life because they know if they get hit they're dead no matter what. So you could even cut the damage done by a lot of the monsters in half and they would still be as lethal as usual for wizards, while giving melee a little bit more survivability.


----------



## v12dock (May 22, 2012)

Rebuilt my barbarian tanky sitting at 65k HP, hell mode is now easy


----------



## xenocide (May 22, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Hate to double post but to extend my point further as to some of the problems.
> 
> In inferno when looking at wizards for example, a lot of them only have like 6K life because they know if they get hit they're dead no matter what. So you could even cut the damage done by a lot of the monsters in half and they would still be as lethal as usual for wizards, while giving melee a little bit more survivability.



If they did that Melee would just shed their defensive stats, stack damage, and do nearly as much damage as Ranged DPS (Wizards for example) while being able to take infinitely more damage. Melee takes so much damage because they also have a lot of tools to absorb, avoid, and reflect damage.


----------



## magibeg (May 22, 2012)

v12dock said:


> Rebuilt my barbarian tanky sitting at 65k HP, hell mode is now easy



What are your resists?


----------



## magibeg (May 22, 2012)

Guess I'll post my barb as a couple people asked.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2012)

DPS whoooooooore


----------



## magibeg (May 22, 2012)

xenocide said:


> If they did that Melee would just shed their defensive stats, stack damage, and do nearly as much damage as Ranged DPS (Wizards for example) while being able to take infinitely more damage. Melee takes so much damage because they also have a lot of tools to absorb, avoid, and reflect damage.



I don't think that would happen. The problem right now as far as inferno and the like goes is that melee can't do much of anything. I'm not sure how far you have gone in the game yet but melee players can barely survive at all. That's why when you watch streams in inferno it's always all about kiting until you win. If you're a barb you can't really do that. You just get smashed to pieces, and do no damage. If you can't tank OR do damage, it just becomes frustrating.


----------



## caleb (May 22, 2012)

caleb said:


> Hey dudes can I play with my buddy if hes on full and I'm on guest pass?



Self answer : no.


----------



## yswai1986 (May 22, 2012)

Yay, Lvl 51 Barb Lion mode with dmg bonus + ignore pain rox (getting 10k crits + frenzy and stun) great boss killer. Seismic + revenge for mob killing. But I cant even get pass Act I in HELL mode (13k hp), plz help


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 22, 2012)

barb can be a bitch solo againts vampire and other life sucking pool enemies, but is good fun co-op
For groups of decently powerful enemies my usual aproach is 1, cleave away, 3, 4, cleave, hammer, cleave, 2, Q, repeat


----------



## yswai1986 (May 22, 2012)

Hmm, I still think revenge + seismic still good way to clear mobs (with good crit weapon armed as for boss creeps, just morph in lion mode with double dmg and mass spam seismic and revenge,  you will be getting > 10k crits consistently, with ignore pain of course, might want to be able to rush in battlefield to generate fury (but this works so far only in nightmare mode, i have a monk teammate to keep shielding me ). The problem is in hell mode I don't have any good gears to pump my hp over a good limit. I kept dying as soon as i met a group of elite mobs. Damn I think i need to change char


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 22, 2012)

played co-op for a bit w/ a WD, made for a good combo, I'd rush in bash away while he summoned shit and range attacked


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 22, 2012)

I just got to Act 2 with a lvl 17 WD


----------



## m1ch (May 22, 2012)

yswai1986 said:


> (...) Damn I think i need to change char



Aye, after getting to lvl 53 I also think about dumping my barb and just rolling something else :\


----------



## magibeg (May 22, 2012)

m1ch said:


> Aye, after getting to lvl 53 I also think about dumping my barb and just rolling something else :\



Don't give up on the barb, there's still hope. I imagine blizzard will do something to help the melee classes in the future, because as it is, melee gets torn apart in inferno difficulty. It would be stupid to have a difficulty where you can only do well if you're a wizard, WD, or DH.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Don't give up on the barb, there's still hope. I imagine blizzard will do something to help the melee classes in the future, because as it is, melee gets torn apart in inferno difficulty. It would be stupid to have a difficulty where you can only do well if you're a wizard, WD, or DH.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlIfuQhISVs


----------



## razaron (May 22, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlIfuQhISVs



My main is a Barb...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2012)

I just respec'd my wizard for nightmare Act III. Using the infinite health trick...I can stand in mobs way longer then any melee fighter. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pojMsZ0EP7E - based off this. I use Acid Hydra instead.

Lame, yeah. I think it is lame that melee chars can't stand and fight. But my wizard doesn't mind. With my armor shield active I can only lose 1/3 my health per hit, no matter who hits me. Then my health regen's so fast Im full by the enemies second swing.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I just respec'd my wizard for nightmare Act III. Using the infinite health trick...I can stand in mobs way longer then any melee fighter. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pojMsZ0EP7E - based off this. I use Acid Hydra instead.
> 
> Lame, yeah. I think it is lame that melee chars can't stand and fight. But my wizard doesn't mind. With my armor shield active I can only lose 1/3 my health per hit, no matter who hits me. Then my health regen's so fast Im full by the enemies second swing.



Isn't the weakness to that build: A. Any dot will insta-gib you. and B. taking hits from more than one source will leave you without enough regen to heal yourself?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Isn't the weakness to that build: A. Any dot will insta-gib you. and B. taking hits from more than one source will leave you without enough regen to heal yourself?



The DOT has to exceed my health regen rate. Including Diamond Skin and Health Potions if needed. So far I have not run into anything that has a DOT that high, unless I stand in a pool of acid or stand in place during motor fire. DOT is every second, my health regen is every second. 

Being mobbed and completely surrounded is death for anyone. Blizzard Spell can freeze a large chunk of the mob while I run away if needed. Diamond Skin also. Sometimes I will take teleport instead of Acid Hydra.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 22, 2012)

So i just Found this out. but if you go into settings under gameplay you can click and enable Elective Mode. Doing this will allow you to setup any ability on any hotkey button. allowing you to use exactly what you want instead of a guidline. they set this up to be disabled so that newer players where not overwhelmed with the feature and could still play the game and not have to worry about all the hot keys


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> The DOT has to exceed my health regen rate. Including Diamond Skin and Health Potions if needed. So far I have not run into anything that has a DOT that high, unless I stand in a pool of acid or stand in place during motor fire. DOT is every second, my health regen is every second.
> 
> Being mobbed and completely surrounded is death for anyone. Blizzard Spell can freeze a large chunk of the mob while I run away if needed. Diamond Skin also. Sometimes I will take teleport instead of Acid Hydra.



Ah, right you are in nightmare. In Hell and Inferno (where 1 tick of a dot does well over 6k health), you may run into issues, as I don't think the 35% health rule applies to them. The 'first wizzie to topple inferno' was telling about how any little thing (except hits from diablo) would kill him, and it took well over 100 tries to finally dodge all the dots/pools and such.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 22, 2012)

Anyone know of some good deals for this? Or is it to soon ? 

I can't remember the names of the sites that sold just keys and which were trust worthy for that matter.


----------



## dj-electric (May 22, 2012)

At level 59... 75% rank to go...
*insert training montage here


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 22, 2012)

Never mind just bought it full price.

I'm Skia#1743


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2012)

so could somebody buy this game and then buy all the rare items from the auction house and just kill everything?


----------



## dj-electric (May 22, 2012)

the differance between the top rare item and one that you can buy with 10$ could be very small.
There are no magically twice stronger weapons here.


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> so could somebody buy this game and then buy all the rare items from the auction house and just kill everything?



Nope. Items have a "rank" associated with them that prevents such from ever being possible. To get a killer character, you gotta work for it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2012)

darn.


----------



## digibucc (May 22, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. Items have a "rank" associated with them that prevents such from ever being possible. To get a killer character, you gotta work for it.



could you elaborate on that? do you just mean level restrictions or... ? I know items have a rank that determines how good they can be - but what does that have to do with buying gear NOT making you a killer character?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> darn.



Join us Rhino. Ill be your Barbarian gimp.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> So i just Found this out. but if you go into settings under gameplay you can click and enable Elective Mode. Doing this will allow you to setup any ability on any hotkey button. allowing you to use exactly what you want instead of a guidline. they set this up to be disabled so that newer players where not overwhelmed with the feature and could still play the game and not have to worry about all the hot keys



yes this is important. also lets you use multiple "same" skills. for finishing normal i'd play without elective mode to get to know the skills better in an easy fashion


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Join us Rhino. Ill be your Barbarian gimp.



sorry but $60 is a lot of money for a game i tried in beta and did not enjoy. im probably going with torchlight 2 as it has a lot of the fun of diablo 2 but with updated graphics.


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2012)

digibucc said:


> could you elaborate on that? do you just mean level restrictions or... ? I know items have a rank that determines how good they can be - but what does that have to do with buying gear NOT making you a killer character?



Yeah, exactly, all equipment, weapons, armor, and everything else, has a level required to equip it.



Spoiler



Buying stuff out of the auction house has got me as far as I have gotten so far, as gems that boost stats are widely available for what amounts to a really small fee. However, before you can stick a gem into a weapon or whatever, you have to get socketed equipment first, which i think is level 10-15+? not too sure, but it's not right away, that's for sure.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2012)

One billion clicks to victory!!! Seriously, I can't believe how leveled up some of you are. Trust funds + Diablo III surely goes a long way.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> One billion clicks to victory!!! Seriously, I can't believe how leveled up some of you are. Trust funds + Diablo III surely goes a long way.



i literally LOL'ed


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> sorry but $60 is a lot of money for a game i tried in beta and did not enjoy. im probably going with torchlight 2 as it has a lot of the fun of diablo 2 but with updated graphics.



I agree 100%. I had to buy Diablo though, but I am looking forward to TLII. Pre-orderd on Steam.

Thing I dislike about Diablo 3 is total lack of customization. For instance when I level I like to distribute ability points. I don't like the automated approach D3 has. If I'm playing a wizard I wouldn't spend a single point on strength, yet I have to. Also I like the skill tree approach vs just choosing from various skills and assigning a rune to them...

So really in the end the only difference between any of the classes is your gear. Once you play 1 class is there any point in playing them again? No, because you can just respec your skills on a whim.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I agree 100%. I had to buy Diablo though, but I am looking forward to TLII. Pre-orderd on Steam.
> 
> Thing I dislike about Diablo 3 is total lack of customization. For instance when I level I like to distribute ability points. I don't like the automated approach D3 has. If I'm playing a wizard I wouldn't spend a single point on strength, yet I have to. Also I like the skill tree approach vs just choosing from various skills and assigning a rune to them...
> 
> So really in the end the only difference between any of the classes is your gear. Once you play 1 class is there any point in playing them again? No, because you can just respec your skills on a whim.



is that true? if so that is a major flaw in the game mechanics IMHO. i may just go install diablo 2 and play it for kicks.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> is that true? if so that is a major flaw in the game mechanics IMHO. i may just go install diablo 2 and play it for kicks.



Yes, totally. You have ZERO control over how ability points are spent. The only thing you control is which 6 skills you pick and their runes (that you can change at anytime). Also which gear you wear and what gems to socket. It seriously is a gimped version of D2.

I don't feel ripped off though. COOP is a blast. I have 30 hours in. That is only $2 an hour and it's worth that much. Once I finish Hell Im sure my Cost Per Hour will be in the cents.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yes, totally. You have ZERO control over how ability points are spent. The only thing you control is which 6 skills you pick and their runes (that you can change at anytime). Also which gear you wear and what gems to socket. It seriously is a gimped version of D2.
> 
> I don't feel ripped off though. COOP is a blast. I have 30 hours in. That is only $2 an hour and it's worth that much. Once I finish Hell Im sure my Cost Per Hour will be in the cents.



wait, is what you are talking about related to what ufgy posted?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2636172&postcount=1134


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> wait, is what you are talking about related to what ufgy posted?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2636172&postcount=1134



No. I'm talking about the inability to customize my stats directly after leveling. Not hotkey skills, I knew about that at launch, so surprised that isn't a known thing. Again another example of dumbing it down. Picking you own skills is to complicated so they do that for you, unless you check the box stating you aren't a moron and can pick your own skills to use. Blizzard shouldn't have named it Elective Mode, but Stupid Mode or "Click here if you aren't a idiot."


----------



## xenocide (May 22, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> wait, is what you are talking about related to what ufgy posted?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2636172&postcount=1134



No, he's talking about the fact that he can no longer gain 10% damage over 100 levels by putting every single point into Int (one of the base stats).  Since Attribute Points were largely useless in games, most games have done away with them.  I at first was annoyed by this, but realized it's probably the correct direction because looking back any game with Attribute Points basically just caused me to always fuck my character up the first time around, and delete him 1/3 into the game since he was already severely gimped.  

Since Base Stats have such a low affect on your character in Diablo III, even if you could take Str from every time you leveled, it would only amount to like 50-60 more Int, which is the equivalent of like 1 Weapon Damage at max level.  Really not a huge deal...


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 22, 2012)

I bought the game how do I give my friend a guest pass?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2012)

xenocide said:


> No, he's talking about the fact that he can no longer gain 10% damage over 100 levels by putting every single point into Int (one of the base stats).  Since Attribute Points were largely useless in games, most games have done away with them.  I at first was annoyed by this, but realized it's probably the correct direction because looking back any game with Attribute Points basically just caused me to always fuck my character up the first time around, and delete him 1/3 into the game since he was already severely gimped.
> 
> Since Base Stats have such a low affect on your character in Diablo III, even if you could take Str from every time you leveled, it would only amount to like 50-60 more Int, which is the equivalent of like 1 Weapon Damage at max level.  Really not a huge deal...



Exactly, but it isn't as trivial as you make it out to be. Look at Glass Cannon...a huge perk that gives what 20% extra damage? So if I was able to spend point the way I wanted I would be able to get another 20% DMG on top of that because I didn't waste stats on Strength or to many of vitality or dex. Regardless of what you say they took out a huge component for customization.

Also, trial and error was part of the game. If you F'ed up a build you started over. MOre REPLAY. Now once you've played 1 class there is no reason to go back.

What If I wanted to build a Fighter/Mage. Dedicating more to Strength. Do I have that option? nope. Or I wanted to build a mage with really low HP's but high dex/dodge...do I get that choice. Nope. I get to play the wizard class as Blizzard says I will play it.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Exactly, but it isn't as trivial as you make it out to be. Look at Glass Cannon...a huge perk that gives what 20% extra damage? So if I was able to spend point the way I wanted I would be able to get another 20% DMG on top of that because I didn't waste stats on Strength or to many of vitality or dex. Regardless of what you say they took out a huge component for customization.
> 
> Also, trial and error was part of the game. If you F'ed up a build you started over. MOre REPLAY. Now once you've played 1 class there is no reason to go back.
> 
> What If I wanted to build a Fighter/Mage. Dedicating more to Strength. Do I have that option? nope. Or I wanted to build a mage with really low HP's but high dex/dodge...do I get that choice. Nope. I get to play the wizard class as Blizzard says I will play it.



On the plus side, if you don't feel like investing 20-40+ hours in a new character, you can just swap out some skills.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 22, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Also, trial and error was part of the game. If you F'ed up a build you started over. MOre REPLAY. Now once you've played 1 class there is no reason to go back.



Once upon a time the average Diablo gamer is a teen who has nothing better to do other than fap and play some computer games. Now the average Diablo 3 gamer is most likely in the 20s with a proper job, and probably looking to start a family (if they are not on dole). Time constraints dictates that the games should be smoother playing with less repeats. I would like to have the old system back, but I have nothing against the new system. I am given the choice of not swapping perks and stuff like that around if I want to play the old school way, but if I don't have time to fully explore all the options and combinations, this works fine too.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2012)

I finally beat Belial!.. after dying 100 times..lol


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 23, 2012)

Yes it works ok, and I'm enjoying playing it. Just used to more choices.

I can almost guarantee you TLII will not do this.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 23, 2012)

you can't use lvl 30 50dps 1 handed weapons when your lvl 8, but you can buy the nicest rare a lvl 8 could use in the auction house


----------



## Kreij (May 23, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I finally beat Belial!.. after dying 100 times..lol



I know the feeling. Gohm is kicking my ass at the moment. lol


----------



## xenocide (May 23, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yes it works ok, and I'm enjoying playing it. Just used to more choices.
> 
> I can almost guarantee you TLII will not do this.



More choices is nice within reason, the biggest change in terms of choices is giving people the option to change skills freely, instead of having them to make an entirely new character.  Diablo II did add respec granted...8 years later.  I have as of recent considered Attribute Points useless, I do wish they had kept Talent\Skill tree's around for deeper variation, but Attribute Points had very little impact outside of min/maxing to the extreme.


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2012)

I've got 40 hours of gameplay, and have just hit level 41. Figure at least another 20 hours to max out that character.

Multiply that by 6 character types, and we are talking 360 hours.


For $60.


WHen games, on average, give 8-10 hours of gameplay for that same price, people complain about a lack of replayability, and missing skill trees?


Uh...WHUT!?!


And I'll say this as well:

ALthough there may be server issues at times, I have yet to have the game crash, and nobody that I know has had a crash either. This is a top-notch title stability-wise, and complaining about what it doesn't have, seems a bit silly. If ya wanted in depth skill trees and skill points, get a real RPG?


Diablo has ALWAYS, for me, been just a small part of RPG gaming...the grinding for loot. And it does that very very well. Kind apisses me off anyone would complain, when clearly, this is one of the best titles, bar none, in like the last 5 years. I cannot think of any other game, on reelase, that had so few issues. THAT ALONE makes the $60 worth it. Adding in deep skill trees just makes bug fixing all that much more difficult, so I'm very glad that it's as simple as it is, and I can spend my game time, not deciding on where I want to adjust my character stats...instead, I'm actually PLAYING!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I know the feeling. Gohm is kicking my ass at the moment. lol



Yea..lol I was going into that battle thinking.. oh hell Kreij said it kicked his ass a lot.. When the battle started I was doing pretty good.. thinking this isn't that bad.. then he 



Spoiler



grew into a giant monster! and killed me.. hehehehe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I've got 40 hours of gameplay, and have just hit level 41. Figure at least another 20 hours to max out that character.
> 
> Multiply that by 6 character types, and we are talking 360 hours.
> 
> ...



Knowledge has been dropped.


----------



## v12dock (May 23, 2012)




----------



## copenhagen69 (May 23, 2012)

what is max level? is it 99?


----------



## v12dock (May 23, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> what is max level? Is it 99?



60


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 23, 2012)

v12dock said:


> 60



is that for ever or are they going to update it in a month or two once they get more stuff worked out?


----------



## magibeg (May 23, 2012)

Everyone be careful in the auction house, it's acting flakey right now.

Just bought a rare ring, it took my 500K gold, operation timed out, never got the item.

And i'm not the only one:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149180018

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5151720162


----------



## v12dock (May 23, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> is that for ever or are they going to update it in a month or two once they get more stuff worked out?



I am not sure what they will add in future patches. I would think they would boost the level cap with an expansion pack


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 23, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> for who ever said this to you they will most likely have to wait until 2015 before it drops really



It's even more expensive outside of the US. Got mine for 90 SG$ which is more like 72$ for a single game... Activision are all a bunch of greedy bums


----------



## Frizz (May 23, 2012)

I think they made the right decision in terms of restricting stat allocation as a lot of people exploited certain godly gear in d2. It was a design flaw in the beginning no games do it anymore. As with the abilities being available as you level instead of choosing them, it's pretty much the same end result as d2. Ign gave this game a 9 for graphics, just what the hell lol..


----------



## Black Haru (May 23, 2012)

v12dock said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120522/OPWENA1.jpg



that DPS seems really low. I am sitting at 1600 at lvl 44. my only guess would be you went for survivability?


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 23, 2012)

here I am now





the spiffy boots I got on




that two handed hammer I have with me would put me over 1300dps, might try using more emeralds in my armor and using that instead, we'll see.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2012)

Nice boots! I got a legendary bow. Didn't need it so I got about 70,000 gold for it at the AH.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nice boots! I got a legendary bow. Didn't need it so I got about 70,000 gold for it at the AH.



Gonna try an start unloading all the low level rares I have in the AH, so far have just used it to buy gems


----------



## DannibusX (May 23, 2012)

I go to the AH and see people posting stuff for crazy prices.  Stupid legendaries for 9.5 million gold on the third day the game has been released.  Come on back to reality!


----------



## Frizz (May 23, 2012)

how the heck do you access the AH?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I've got 40 hours of gameplay, and have just hit level 41. Figure at least another 20 hours to max out that character.
> 
> Multiply that by 6 character types, and we are talking 360 hours.
> 
> ...



I don't know how I missed this last night. Hehehe and Dave I totally agree, but you are you are preaching to the choir buddy! hehehe  I love Diablo 3! hehehe Great read!


----------



## dj-electric (May 23, 2012)

click the button that say "auction house" after hero selection\login.
just reached 20,000DPS atm, level 60 hell act 3. still, hard as hell when i don't use the enhanced archon. When i do though, i melt everything withing 2 seconds.


----------



## DannibusX (May 23, 2012)

random said:


> how the heck do you access the AH?



It's selectable at the character select screen, should be the last option on the left.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 23, 2012)

Well there went my wizard strategy.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5825330/

I am really starting to think Blizzard doesn't want me to enjoy this game. Or are trying to force me to use the auction house. Guess it's back to playing the "Running Bitch Dying Craptastic Wizard".


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 23, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well there went my wizard strategy.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5825330/
> 
> I am really starting to think Blizzard doesn't want me to enjoy this game. Or are trying to force me to use the auction house. Guess it's back to playing the "Running Bitch Dying Craptastic Wizard".




lol wow they fixed that fast. Guess they dont want you to be easy mode ... now if they just fix the barb insta gib in a group it will be a little better


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 23, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol wow they fixed that fast. Guess they dont want you to be easy mode ... now if they just fix the barb insta gib in a group it will be a little better



Even better... my COOP partner plays Barbarian, so at least now it's equal. Yup, we can both suck ass and die all the f'ing time at the same rate. LOL.


----------



## Black Haru (May 23, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well there went my wizard strategy.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5825330/
> 
> I am really starting to think Blizzard doesn't want me to enjoy this game. Or are trying to force me to use the auction house. Guess it's back to playing the "Running Bitch Dying Craptastic Wizard".



I know I am probably not as far as you (therefor not as difficult) but I wasn't having much trouble. you just have to move constantly.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 23, 2012)

Wait until HELL. Your opinion will change.

Normal was easy. Nightmare was pretty tough. Hell is just stupid to the point of not being any fun, yet funny how pathetic our guys are. Inferno...IDK yet but I'm not hearing good things. Like hey this is a lot of fun. haha.


----------



## dj-electric (May 23, 2012)

*Inferno my friend... infreaking ferno


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 23, 2012)

I will tell you this. My wizzard would kick SOOO much ass in a marathon. The training I've had running is amazing.


----------



## techguy31 (May 23, 2012)

First time playing Diablo III, I got to say it is quite fun.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 23, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I know I am probably not as far as you (therefor not as difficult) but I wasn't having much trouble. you just have to move constantly.



My "moving constantly" is running as fast as possible the opposite direction from the Chained Vortex Mortar mid-boss. Mid Boss? LOL. Some of those mid-bosses are far stronger then diablo. They should just chain gang his ass and become the prime evils.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 23, 2012)

Is it worth training for crafting, and using my unique items to get the prerequisites for crafting? Or should I just sell my unique items for the money?

It seems that the weapons that I craft are just below (in dps) some weapons I find in random pickups.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 23, 2012)

I wonder how they will fix the game to where you can solo stuff in inferno without getting totally raped every group.


----------



## happy (May 23, 2012)

Can you play multiplayer in Diablo III, meaning can you fight against your friends?


----------



## Black Haru (May 23, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Wait until HELL. Your opinion will change.
> 
> Normal was easy. Nightmare was pretty tough. Hell is just stupid to the point of not being any fun, yet funny how pathetic our guys are. Inferno...IDK yet but I'm not hearing good things. Like hey this is a lot of fun. haha.



I should get to hello tonight, so we will see. I'm looking forward to a challenge.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Is it worth training for crafting, and using my unique items to get the prerequisites for crafting? Or should I just sell my unique items for the money?
> 
> It seems that the weapons that I craft are just below (in dps) some weapons I find in random pickups.



Crafting is random as far as their magical properties go. The armor/damage numbers are associated with whatever level you are. So far, I feel like crafting is a waste of time since you pretty much have the same luck at getting better items for drops.


----------



## Black Haru (May 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Crafting is random as far as their magical properties go. The armor/damage numbers are associated with whatever level you are. So far, I feel like crafting is a waste of time since you pretty much have the same luck at getting better items for drops.



The only true advantage is the about to add sockets to armor.


----------



## caleb (May 23, 2012)

You guys getting the 37 on EU servers or is it just noobs like me with trial accounts?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 23, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Is it worth training for crafting, and using my unique items to get the prerequisites for crafting? Or should I just sell my unique items for the money?
> 
> It seems that the weapons that I craft are just below (in dps) some weapons I find in random pickups.



Gems = yes... Blacksmith = no

The only real benefit of the blacksmith is your lower level characters can use a fully upgraded blacksmith...but they should be getting some good hand-me-downs anyway, so not really. Not to mention the cost of upgrading, the length of time finding blueprints, and the cost of creating an item. It would be cheaper to just jump on the AH and purchase what you want for a reasonable buyout.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Gems = yes... Blacksmith = no
> 
> The only real benefit of the blacksmith is your lower level characters can use a fully upgraded blacksmith...but they should be getting some good hand-me-downs anyway, so not really. Not to mention the cost of upgrading, the length of time finding blueprints, and the cost of creating an item. It would be cheaper to just jump on the AH and purchase what you want for a reasonable buyout.



I learned the hard way. However, I'm going to continue to upgrade my smithing anyways. Maybe someday the devs will "fix" things or whatever...


----------



## Kreij (May 23, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> but they should be getting some good hand-me-downs anyway, so not really.



My characters hate each other and sell all their off class items just to spite each other. :/

I'm doing blacksmithing too. Gives me something else to rummage around with between deaths from boss mobs.


----------



## razaron (May 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> I learned the hard way. However, I'm going to continue to upgrade my smithing anyways. Maybe someday the devs will "fix" things or whatever...



This.


----------



## magibeg (May 23, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Wait until HELL. Your opinion will change.
> 
> Normal was easy. Nightmare was pretty tough. Hell is just stupid to the point of not being any fun, yet funny how pathetic our guys are. Inferno...IDK yet but I'm not hearing good things. Like hey this is a lot of fun. haha.



Normal is easy, nightmare is still easy, hell is pretty tough, inferno is stupid.


----------



## entropy13 (May 24, 2012)

Almost 6 hours already and it's at just 37%.


----------



## razaron (May 24, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Normal is easy, nightmare is still easy, hell is pretty tough, inferno is stupid.



I'm actually finding nightmare easier than normal...


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 24, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Almost 6 hours already and it's at just 37%.



of what?



razaron said:


> I'm actually finding nightmare easier than normal...



well probably cause it is not too much harder than norm, but you know how to play your guy better now ...


----------



## digibucc (May 24, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> of what?



Downloading the game

entropy go to settings and turn off peer to peer


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 24, 2012)

any1 else wish u could sort auctions by time remaining.. and access the auction house ingame!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 24, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> any1 else wish u could sort auctions by time remaining.. and access the auction house ingame!



all columns should be sortable as well as being able to cancel auctions.


----------



## entropy13 (May 24, 2012)

digibucc said:


> Downloading the game
> 
> entropy go to settings and turn off peer to peer



I already did, it's not helping. 

Average download speed down by around 20-30KB/s now, from 80-100KB/s it's now 50-70KB/s. 

46% now 

1h 30m for that 9%? And with the slowdown...I'll maybe finish after at least 11 hours. LOL


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 24, 2012)

here is me now





need one more amy, gotta wait for the ah to open
here I am in Berserker mode


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> I learned the hard way. However, I'm going to continue to upgrade my smithing anyways. Maybe someday the devs will "fix" things or whatever...



same here... after spending about 20k, and realizing wtf i'm upgrading this $hit pretty fast anyways


----------



## entropy13 (May 24, 2012)

Well, it's playable now so I might as well play. 

Battletag: Atomizer13#6323


----------



## ufgy20 (May 24, 2012)

Blue or Grey Gear???





And here is my Hamburger


----------



## entropy13 (May 24, 2012)

Server will be shutting down in a few minutes. 

The game's at 53% now and is barely reaching 30KB/s


----------



## dj-electric (May 24, 2012)

Just reached 30,000DPS - still gettin my ass kicked at hell act IV

my wizard setup is energy armor | mammoth hydra | meteor shower | improved archon


----------



## NinkobEi (May 24, 2012)

Dang, dude. maybe you could find a torrent somewhere?


----------



## Csokis (May 24, 2012)

Boneweave Hauberk blocked monsters.

LOL!


----------



## Black Haru (May 24, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Just reached 30,000DPS - still gettin my ass kicked at hell act IV
> 
> my wizard setup is energy armor | mammoth hydra | meteor shower | improved archon



maybe replace meteor shower with diamond skin or another defensive?


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 24, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Boneweave Hauberk blocked monsters.
> 
> LOL!



hahahaha! That could be a great way to farm lol


----------



## magibeg (May 24, 2012)

Also, if anyone needs a lot of help in hell or whatever on the NA server:

Magibeg#1820


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 24, 2012)

just made it to hell, yeah its alot harder, just the living dead guys are taking huge chunks outta may 20k health.
I'd say normal was scaled slightly harder then nightmare.  Hell I think is gonna be hell for my barb.


----------



## HTC (May 24, 2012)

Found my 1st legendary: i put it in my wizard's weapon slot for fun but i'm not actually using it!

If only it was of any use to this char ... Even as the Templar's weapon, it still makes him the weakest of the 3, heh!


----------



## NinkobEi (May 24, 2012)

That's at least a halfway decent legendary. It has a socket and a good stat. I have two level 41-45s and a 46 and 41 friend and between us we have found a grand total of 0 legendaries.


----------



## Black Haru (May 24, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> That's at least a halfway decent legendary. It has a socket and a good stat. I have two level 41-45s and a 46 and 41 friend and between us we have found a grand total of 0 legendaries.



same. dave and I alone have close to 100 hours, and neither of us have seen any either. to me that's a good thing.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 24, 2012)

HTC that'd work well for my barb heh
Me and my buddy also level 50 have found 1 leg item


----------



## HTC (May 24, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> HTC that'd work well for my barb heh
> Me and my buddy also level 50 have found 1 leg item



I had a magic weapon on my Templar with way more dmg but this beat it, slightly, because of the str in it.

Currently, i'm stuck in Nightmare's Belial: can't seem to get past him  Have tried heaps of combos with different skills / runes, even using a shield instead of a magic source but still no 

Anyone have any tips for a wizard against Belial?

EDIT

YAY: defeated him! Took about 140 tries or so and i died @ the end but i defeated him


----------



## dj-electric (May 24, 2012)

What's up with legendary weapons being so weak and dull?


----------



## magibeg (May 24, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> just made it to hell, yeah its alot harder, just the living dead guys are taking huge chunks outta may 20k health.
> I'd say normal was scaled slightly harder then nightmare.  Hell I think is gonna be hell for my barb.



In inferno even the weakest monsters hit me for more than 20K per shot.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 25, 2012)

Am I playing the barbarian wrong? I seem to chew through tons of potions while my wizard and monk friends doesn't even use theirs.

Also, how much more exp does the extra exp perk in weapons/armour give? Is it a percentage?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 25, 2012)

I found a monk fist weapon legendary on my wizard .... for lvl 9 >_< the other one i got was a mid 30s weap on my monk


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 25, 2012)

Teleport Vortex FireChain Mortar/Arcane = The baddest mofo's in the game.

I reworked my wizard after the energy shield nerf. Added about 6000Hp's and that made all the difference. I think if you are having a hard time you just need to add more Vitality, even at the cost of DPS. Try to keep Vitality close to your primary stat. Like a 60/40 split. So for me its 60 Int and 40 Vit.


----------



## magibeg (May 25, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Am I playing the barbarian wrong? I seem to chew through tons of potions while my wizard and monk friends doesn't even use theirs.
> 
> Also, how much more exp does the extra exp perk in weapons/armour give? Is it a percentage?



Maybe, what skills do you use? What level are you? Where are you in the game? etc etc etc


----------



## Fourstaff (May 25, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Maybe, what skills do you use? What level are you? Where are you in the game? etc etc etc



About level 20, I didn't really pay attention to which Act I am on, or indeed what I killed lol. Will have to check skills and gear.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 25, 2012)

HTC said:


> I had a magic weapon on my Templar with way more dmg but this beat it, slightly, because of the str in it.
> 
> Currently, i'm stuck in Nightmare's Belial: can't seem to get past him  Have tried heaps of combos with different skills / runes, even using a shield instead of a magic source but still no
> 
> ...



Seriously 140? Dodge the green pools best you can, if you know he's about to smack you, pop Diamond Skin. Otherwise I didn't have too much trouble with him.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 25, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Seriously 140? Dodge the green pools best you can, if you know he's about to smack you, pop Diamond Skin. Otherwise I didn't have too much trouble with him.



Yup Diamond skin is almost required. I killed him using Ice Hydra, Frost Ray, Orbs. Frost Ray is a great single target skill with either the lower mana to use or the damage increase longer on target.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 25, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yup Diamond skin is almost required. I killed him using Ice Hydra, Frost Ray, Orbs. Frost Ray is a great single target skill with either the lower mana to use or the damage increase longer on target.



I dislike the Raygun spells because you have to stand still to cast them. Pop 4 arcane orbs w/ 228% damage perk, run around a bit while your energy recharges..rinse and repeat ;D


----------



## Aquinus (May 25, 2012)

Just jumped on board the Diablo 3 bandwagon. Just got to wait for it to download now.


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2012)

Finally, 100%.


----------



## burtram (May 25, 2012)

I don't know if anyone caught the funny thing they did with the dye remover. Then again, if you haven't seen "Idiocracy" then I understand:

Read the item description






For those of you who haven't seen Idiocracy, the running joke in the film is that, the people were stupid in the future and replaced water with "Brawndo", the energy drink, because "it has electoryles, it's got what plants crave". So when I saw the item description, I got a good laugh.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> What's up with legendary weapons being so weak and dull?



i found one legendary at level 28, and while it has a bunch of stats, they're all weaker than most blue items i find.


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2012)

My wizard has 840 dps and I'm yet to finish act 3 normal...


----------



## HTC (May 25, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Seriously 140? Dodge the green pools best you can, if you know he's about to smack you, pop Diamond Skin. Otherwise I didn't have too much trouble with him.



Give or take a few, yes, and i have over 9K life, btw.

I was using these, with blizzard instead of meteor, when i finally killed him.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2012)

i use frost nova thing, then time slow w/ 20% extra damage to monsters, then force push, and annihilate everything. managed 60 kills in a single hit.

then i just archon the leftovers.


----------



## HTC (May 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i use frost nova thing, then time slow w/ 20% extra damage to monsters, then force push, and annihilate everything. managed 60 kills in a single hit.
> 
> then i just archon the leftovers.



I use the archon for that: it gives an extra 60 seconds if you kill 60 enemies.

It only happened to me once but i killed so many in a row that, after using archon, i could use it again right away.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2012)

HTC said:


> I use the archon for that: it gives an extra 60 seconds if you kill 60 enemies.
> 
> It only happened to me once but i killed so many in a row that, after using archon, i could use it again right away.



i gain life per hit, so archon is my anti-boss weapon. i dont waste it on mobs.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 25, 2012)

I created a Character, My friend boosted me so I got to level 15 in 50 mins.

I started Act I, all the enemies seemed weaker LOL, and I already got rare armor/weapons


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 25, 2012)

Gonna see how far I can get my barb in hell before I reach 60, then maybe start a wizard, they seem to be the most beast class.  
Would be pretty sweet if you could set your other heroes as your follower.
I like having the enchantress, she has good banter w/ my barb in between slaying hordes.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 25, 2012)

Blizzard just nerfed boss runs. You will no longer receive quest XP for killing a boss after the first time and the loot dropped will be less each time. I could have sworn that was what Diablo 1 and 2 were all about. Grinding the bosses.

I also have a great wizard build now, but Im not going to say anything about it or blizzard will nerf that also. Seems like anytime you find a good build it gets nerfed.

SHHHhhhh. Don't tell blizzard but I have a new wizard build and I am having FUN again.


----------



## Csokis (May 25, 2012)

First Legendary!


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2012)

Just completed the normal campaign as the wizard. So far I've completed it using the DH, barb and wizard. The DH and wizard are good for taking on mobs, but the barb is a hell of a lot better at taking on bosses, even with a lower dps.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 25, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Blizzard just nerfed boss runs. You will no longer receive quest XP for killing a boss after the first time and the loot dropped will be less each time. I could have sworn that was what Diablo 1 and 2 were all about. Grinding the bosses.
> 
> I also have a great wizard build now, but Im not going to say anything about it or blizzard will nerf that also. Seems like anytime you find a good build it gets nerfed.
> 
> SHHHhhhh. Don't tell blizzard but I have a new wizard build and I am having FUN again.



tell me about it, I have a wizard too


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 26, 2012)

Is the dps in the inventory accurate? I'm a 35 DH on nightmare and I like asking others what their dps is just so I know where im at, I asked a 35 monk and he said his said it was 200 something... I'm at 1200


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 26, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Is the dps in the inventory accurate? I'm a 35 DH on nightmare and I like asking others what their dps is just so I know where im at, I asked a 35 monk and he said his said it was 200 something... I'm at 1200



you probably got better item stats than him


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 26, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> you probably got better item stats than him



ya but to that extent? seems kinda absurd


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 26, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> ya but to that extent? seems kinda absurd



mine is 92 I am at level 17 Wiz only


----------



## magibeg (May 26, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Is the dps in the inventory accurate? I'm a 35 DH on nightmare and I like asking others what their dps is just so I know where im at, I asked a 35 monk and he said his said it was 200 something... I'm at 1200



DH does massive dps. Especially with the crit passive that essentially doubles what dps is displayed.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2012)

i went from 300 DPS to 900 in about an hour, re-arranging my items and buying one item from the AH (10K gold, so nothing extreme)


i never realised wizards werent locked to wands/staffs, so now i'm running around with a single handed spear *shrug*


----------



## entropy13 (May 26, 2012)

Now done with Normal, so I'm going to Nightmare now. Would try farming (gold) with my barb for my monk first though. Almost all of the rares I'm equipping my barb with is from the AH. The AH items were the ones responsible for more than doubling my HP and DPS.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 26, 2012)

Finally made it to hell on Wiz. DPS was a bit lacking for a while, was using a ~120 dps wand from NM. Took forever to kill things. Then I invested in some magic find, 26% or so... Found a crazy 258 dps wand which gave me +2k dps pre-buffs. 

Its so much more rewarding actually finding equipment rather than buying. I think I'm done with the AH!


----------



## entropy13 (May 26, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Its so much more rewarding actually finding equipment rather than buying. I think I'm done with the AH!



Indeed, it's much, much, much, much, more rewarding actually finding equipment rather than buying. That's why my barbarian is simply ecstatic with all the crossbows that get dropped, armor, rings, amulets that have intelligence and/or dexterity bonuses, staffs, etc. he gets from bosses!

That's why the monk I have right now already has rares waiting for her. But if I were to make another barbarian character, there are 4 items she/he can use (barbarian only), and three of them are 2h weapons.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2012)

So I laughed when I got this achieve (mind you my character is also named Kurgan)


----------



## razaron (May 26, 2012)

I just killed The Butcher on NM for the first time. He dropped 3 blues and 2 whites. No yellows, no gold, no gems, no pages and no potions. Wow, my luck sucks.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 26, 2012)

razaron said:


> I just killed The Butcher on NM for the first time. He dropped 3 blues and 2 whites. No yellows, no gold, no gems, no pages and no potions. Wow, my luck sucks.



I was surprised how much the 'Find magic item' stat helps with this.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 26, 2012)

I am at Diablo in NM at level 49.  No legendary drops, and my best equipment is from the AH 95% of the time.

I have a bow that has 150 vit and 150 dex, socketed.  Because I don't want to decrease these stats (I need something socketed with more than 300 between both dex/vit) there is a snowballs chance in hell that I will find a bow outside the AH that is an upgrade.

I would say that out of the rare drops I get, 20% of them are geared towards the DH in some way.  In those drops, less than 5% are an upgrade from my current set.  I might find a single drop per act that is usable.


----------



## magibeg (May 26, 2012)

On Monday there's supposedly going to be a press release from the blizzard development teams about the future of the game and such. Lots of things are probably going to be addressed. I'm hoping for the following:

- Blacksmith upgrades actually matter
- Balance out melee with ranged classes
- Better legendary items that are actually worth getting
- Various bug fixes
- Proper skill balance to make more builds viable
- Special buff to Magibeg for being himself


----------



## entropy13 (May 26, 2012)

It'll be about PvP and the real money AH.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 26, 2012)

magibeg said:


> - Special buff to Magibeg for being himself



This is to balance out the severe lack of performance, as with most buffs.


----------



## razaron (May 26, 2012)

My first legendary.


----------



## dj-electric (May 26, 2012)

Legendary items, why u so shity?

In 2 levels from now ur gonna forget about that garbage.


----------



## razaron (May 26, 2012)

Didn't have to wait, already had something better... 
The legendaries _really_ need a buff.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 26, 2012)

I'm sure there will be really good legenderies out there.  Imagine a million or so legendaries ranging from really crappy to really good w/ a bell curve distribion w/ the peak at mediocre.


----------



## digibucc (May 27, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> I'm sure there will be really good legenderies out there.  Imagine a million or so legendaries ranging from really crappy to really good w/ a bell curve distribion w/ the peak at mediocre.



except that's not the case - it was a design decision for blues/rares to be the most powerful. legendaries are just for show. you can see what the possible stats a weapon can have are on the website, and even a perfectly rolled legendary doesn't match any number of blues or rares. i can understand not wanting some specific weapon to be the most sought after, and that is their reasoning - but having legendaries so weak makes NO sense and makes their drops so... unspectacular.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 27, 2012)

I think it would be great to have a single, powerful unique attribute on legendaries, along with stats similar to good rares.

Attributes like enemy takes damage instead of knocking character back, attacking enemies are slowed for 1-2 seconds, or run speed increased by 50% when there are no enemies within 100 yards.

This would make them not overpowered, but very sought after to have very specific unique attributes.


----------



## magibeg (May 27, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> This is to balance out the severe lack of performance, as with most buffs.



Well played good sir, well played.


----------



## razaron (May 27, 2012)

My second legendary. I was L41 when I found my first one.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2012)

its lame that legendaries suck so much.


for items so hard to find, their stats are worthless.


----------



## xenocide (May 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> its lame that legendaries suck so much.
> 
> 
> for items so hard to find, their stats are worthless.



Plus take note that the Legendary in that SS also has crap for Durability, low dps, no socket, and a rather mediocre attack speed (even with the 10% it gives).  They definitely need to buff Legendaries, because nobody I know has found one that didn't really suck for them.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 27, 2012)

Finished act I of Hell.
Butcher was actually pretty easy, didn't even have to change my skills from mob killing mode and beat him easily.  Hardest guys so far are the chain skeletons.  
Stacking vital along w/ the two armor buffing passive skills has been working really well, altho one I hit 60 I want to do all the fury buffing skills along w/ the fury prolongs berserker rune and see if I can pretty much stay in berserker mode ad infinatum.


----------



## Frizz (May 27, 2012)

My char right now in nightmare, DPS focused rockin' a falchion and source for fast cast speed. I feel bad for people receiving legendary drops as the stats are so horrible at the moment and they are barely unique items, hope Blizz sorts it out asap.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> its lame that legendaries suck so much.
> 
> 
> for items so hard to find, their stats are worthless.



I would NOT get rid of any legendaries or gems.  While they might seem useless, I am very confident that Blizzard will change them.

Gems will inevitably become cheaper to make, so make sure to keep them.

Legendaries, if upgraded by blizzard, might reflect the one that is in your inventory with any amount of luck.  I am on hell, and I haven't had a single legendary drop for me yet.  If I were to get one to drop, I would just keep it as a collectors item at the very least.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 27, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> Finished act I of Hell.
> Butcher was actually pretty easy, didn't even have to change my skills from mob killing mode and beat him easily.  Hardest guys so far are the chain skeletons.
> Stacking vital along w/ the two armor buffing passive skills has been working really well, altho one I hit 60 I want to do all the fury buffing skills along w/ the fury prolongs berserker rune and see if I can pretty much stay in berserker mode ad infinatum.



Playing in a 3 man party, Hell is Kicking my ASS. We can barely take on a yellow or blue without chain-dying. Bosses are usually pretty easy though. Group consists of Wiz, WD and Monk. Regular mobs have 80-150k hp, yellows 600k. It's ridiculous. I guess we all need to gear check? Or play in a smaller group


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2012)

The game scales strangely. I thought the level of the characters would be a factor, but it just seems to be how many characters.
Magi joined my 27th monk with his 60th barb and on normal things didn't seem to get much harder.
Although I missed out on a lot of loot because his barb killed things so fast I could not keep up with the loot drops. lol

BTW : Thanks for the help Magi. 

I'm currently trying to kill Diablo.


----------



## entropy13 (May 27, 2012)

Wow random, level 37 and with 2180dps? I'm a level 38 barb with 759dps. 

679 strength, 413 vitality. Thus I have 6k of HP.


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2012)

I love some of the names people come up with. lol
My monk is "Lunawai" and my barb is "BloodGusher". Fits my gaming abilities.


----------



## entropy13 (May 27, 2012)

I thought of Huayra because of the car from Pagani, which used the name of a South American wind god. Quite appropriate for the monk. Atomizer is my Death Knight's name in WoW (although there's a "13", like my BattleTag), while Wantutri...well it's just that.


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2012)

@entropy : When I first read "Huayra" it looked like "Who are ya?" lol
My alt monk is "Flash" and my wizz is "Smoker".

It's too bad that in MP it shows the player's name and not the character's. Would make for funnier screens.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I would NOT get rid of any legendaries or gems.  While they might seem useless, I am very confident that Blizzard will change them.
> 
> Gems will inevitably become cheaper to make, so make sure to keep them.
> 
> Legendaries, if upgraded by blizzard, might reflect the one that is in your inventory with any amount of luck.  I am on hell, and I haven't had a single legendary drop for me yet.  If I were to get one to drop, I would just keep it as a collectors item at the very least.



if legendaries get changed, it'll only be for new ones that drop. they wont change the stats on existing ite,s.


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> if legendaries get changed, it'll only be for new ones that drop. they wont change the stats on existing ite,s.



Given that item stats are generated randomly, I would expect this to be the case also.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> if legendaries get changed, it'll only be for new ones that drop. they wont change the stats on existing ite,s.



My line of thinking was that it would change because the item IDs are universal.

The item stats are universal until picked up and numbers are generated for the weapon, creating a unique weapon instance.

That being said, you are right.  Still, it would be great if they changed the ones already picked up also.  I dont think it would break anyones heart to see their weapons get buffed.


----------



## razaron (May 27, 2012)

How much harder will inferno be if I don't use the AH?


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2012)

razaron said:


> How much harder will inferno be if I don't use the AH?



i doubled my DPS for 20k gold. its not so much harder, as its less grinding.


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2012)

I think a good part of the fun of the game is finding my own stuff. I don't even pass items between characters, so the AH holds no interest to me. 
Just the way I like to play, I guess.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2012)

i bought items to keep up with my higher level friends, but since its in game gold and not real world money, i feel that its just part of the game. its designed so that if i grind my sorc up to 60, i'll have excess gold to speed up the grind of any new chars i make, possibly with some stashed items to share around too.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 27, 2012)

razaron said:


> How much harder will inferno be if I don't use the AH?



I have 28k life, 5818 damage, something close to 2k dex.  I am on hell Act I, level 52.

With these stats in mind, I am barely managing, and killing a gold or a set of blues becomes an epic battle.  All of my items are bought from the AH except one.

Without my AH items, my stats would be 17k life, 2500 damage, and about 1k dex from the best items that I have found for my character, still in my inventory.

Pretty much everything would one-shot me without my AH items.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2012)

regular AH and not RMAH is simply trading with other players. people shouldnt shun it.


----------



## magibeg (May 27, 2012)

The problem is that by the time you hit inferno and if you're already fairly decked out (58K life, 350+ resists, 12K damage, barb) every upgrade at the auction house costs like 2-3 million.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 27, 2012)

Save your moneyz, use AH only when your level 60. You will need it. Normal to Hell difficulty is manageable. Some elite groups in inferno are insanely impossible. Im reaching 40k+ dps with my build's buffs, but still it takes a while for them to go down.


----------



## dj-electric (May 27, 2012)

Has 26,000DPS at inferno, still pathetic and weak. takes so much time to kill simple zombies that im kinda clueless TBH
I clearly need a partner to pass at least act II so...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2012)

I went to start Diablo and it asked to access my filewall again. Agent.976 from Battle.net. The certificate seemed legit. Does anyone else have this in thier firewall?


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2012)

When D3 updated recently, Windows asked if I wanted to unblock too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> When D3 updated recently, Windows asked if I wanted to unblock too.



Yeah I knew it was legit. I just needed to know someone else had the same thing.


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2012)

So what's your BattleTag, TMM? I still don't have it.

Also, Diablo is officially slapping me around like a little schoolgirl.


----------



## magibeg (May 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> So what's your BattleTag, TMM? I still don't have it.
> 
> Also, Diablo is officially slapping me around like a little schoolgirl.



Anytime you need help you just have to ask


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 27, 2012)

Was there an update?I thought it was just tool update not ingame content.


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2012)

The update fixed some stuff in the game too.

Finally beat Diablo ... off to next level to get my butt kicked.


----------



## magibeg (May 27, 2012)

Found a legendary item, was the butchers sickle. It's a piece of garbage


----------



## Kreij (May 28, 2012)

Nightmare seems to be harder by a factor of about 100. (100x hp on mobs, etc.)
I am dying well, though.


----------



## digibucc (May 28, 2012)

honestly i think it's cheap that the entirety of the "difficulty" is based on adding zero(s) to the health and damage of your enemy. not interesting mechanics, not new strategies - just a LONGER grind.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 28, 2012)

digibucc said:


> honestly i think it's cheap that the entirety of the "difficulty" is based on adding zero(s) to the health and damage of your enemy. not interesting mechanics, not new strategies - just a LONGER grind.



Well each new difficulty gives bosses more abilities. So there is that. There isn't much end game except farming really. Kind of wish they had planned some innovative new endgame in the last 10+ years.


----------



## Kreij (May 28, 2012)

digibucc said:


> honestly i think it's cheap that the entirety of the "difficulty" is based on adding zero(s) to the health and damage of your enemy. not interesting mechanics, not new strategies - just a LONGER grind.



That's how all the Diablo's have been.


----------



## digibucc (May 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> That's how all the Diablo's have been.



true but with a much more steady progression, and the addition of gear checks and enrage timers in d3 have made it much less... enjoyable. not to mention the drops are so.. bland.


----------



## Kreij (May 28, 2012)

I miss not being able to spam health potions. lol

I don't think the changes are less enjoyable, but make you rethink certain tactics that used to work in D1 & D2 but are useless now.


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2012)

Act I Normal - Proceed through act as usual until the quest where you have to take a ferry to Wortham. Farm that until level 18-20.

Act II Normal - Proceed through act as usual until the quest where you get the Soulstone and confront Kulle. Farm that until level 24-26.

Act III Normal - Haven't found any alternative to Azmodan.

ACT IV Normal - Farm Izkatu, the first purple you'll encounter. You'll probably be 28-30 by then so you can farm the first quest until 34. A "usual" run-through of Normal difficulty will let you reach Diablo at level 32-33. 

You can now start Nightmare at probably level 36. Farm the ones I mentioned. Farmed Wortham for 36-38, finished Act I and reached Zulle at level 40, farmed Zulle, finished Act II, and now started Act III at level 46.

Farming Zulle at Nightmare nets 36.4k exp and 1820 gold. I timed myself and the fastest is 1:29, my slowest is 2:01. That sequence would be Start Soulstone quest-start game-waypoint to archives-soulstone chamber-skip cutscene-kill Zulle-get soulstone-skip cutscene-leave soulstone chamber-return to Hidden Camp-talk to Aria.


----------



## digibucc (May 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't think the changes are less enjoyable, but make you rethink certain tactics that used to work in D1 & D2 but are useless now.



and replaced with what? there is no tactic now, either you meet the required gear level, or you don't and you die. that's not tactical or strategic imo, but cheap mmo mechanics.


----------



## Kreij (May 28, 2012)

My Monk just started nightmare. He's quite underpowered and I am dying to yellows with a small group of blues around it. To me this means I have to change my tactics from offensive to a defensive "survivability" with mercenary hit-an-run, until I get better gear.

It's kinda like fighting a charging rhino in your underwear and thinking you might win somehow.


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2012)

For those starting Nightmare, here are the key "farming" points:
Act I - Wortham (where you have to ride a ferry; you can leave the game and repeat once the priest shows up): ~19k experience
Act II - Zoltun Kulle (when the Soulstone Chamber has been opened; you'll fight him there): ~37k experience
Act III - Destroying the siege machines (*IFF* you can do quick attacks, exclusively a hit-and-run strategy here; I won't really recommend this but it's better than nothing for the act as Azmodan only gives paltry XP now): ~33k experience
Act IV - Izkatu (right at the beginning of the act): ~25k experience


I'm level 50 right now and I've just killed Izkatu (once). They would still be viable in other difficulties as "farming" points as well. Izkatu is slightly faster than Kulle, but gives less XP. And obviously you'll encounter Kulle earlier. So Kulle's a slightly better choice.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2012)

i kicked ass in nightmare act 1, now in act II i'm doing sufficient damage to one hit kill most enemies, but dying in 2-3 hits from yellows and blues

-.-


time to boost vitality!


----------



## razaron (May 28, 2012)

At the beginning of act iv NM. I'm at L49. That's without farming.


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2012)

razaron said:


> At the beginning of act iv NM. I'm at L49. That's without farming.



That's great. I've Sprinted my way through all of the first three acts, and then I farmed.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 28, 2012)

levels go super fast in act iv. is everyone using rubies in their helmet sockets? my friend plays when I'm not online and gets a level or two ahead of me..then we have a few hour gaming session and I catch back up to him because he uses topaz'


----------



## magibeg (May 28, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> levels go super fast in act iv. is everyone using rubies in their helmet sockets? my friend plays when I'm not online and gets a level or two ahead of me..then we have a few hour gaming session and I catch back up to him because he uses topaz'



Well it depends on who you're playing. If you're a melee then you'll find everyone puts amethysts in their helms.


----------



## digibucc (May 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It's kinda like fighting a charging rhino in your underwear and thinking you might win somehow.



when one "strategy" results in kiting mobs @40 mins each for hours on end to get the REQUIRED level of gear to proceed, and every other "strategy" results in dying in one hit, i don't see how there is anything to consider.

requiring me to have a certain level of gear to proceed is arbitrary, as is limiting the amount of time i can fight an enemy. though i can understand that more than a gear check.

instead of making the gameplay difficult, they add zeroes to the health/damage and call it a day. you say d2 did this but imo d2's combat was more strategic to begin with. d3's combat is more fluid and fun but missing depth - again, imo.

i don't want to turn into that guy though, so i will stop bitching on this thread. it's not that i don't like the game at all - it's just that i love the series and wanted to LOVE the game, i just can't.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 28, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i don't want to turn into that guy though, so i will stop bitching on this thread. it's not that i don't like the game at all - it's just that i love the series and wanted to LOVE the game, i just can't.



sounds like you're chasing pipe dreams of memories from when you were a kid. lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 28, 2012)

I have played 35 hours the past 2 days.


----------



## dj-electric (May 28, 2012)

wo*w*, that *i*s almost the amount some player*z* here from TPU (witch i won't mention their name) played the first 48 hour*z*.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 28, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> wo*w*, that *i*s almost the amount some player*z* here from TPU (witch i won't mention their name) played the first 48 hour*z*.



The random boldness and z's makes me want to punch you in the face..


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 29, 2012)

just beat zultan in hell, had to switch out seismic for hammer of the gods, after that it was easy, have been using seismic for so long forgot how much more damage the hammer does, gonna put off taking on belial till tomorrow.


----------



## xenocide (May 29, 2012)

digibucc said:


> when one "strategy" results in kiting mobs @40 mins each for hours on end to get the REQUIRED level of gear to proceed, and every other "strategy" results in dying in one hit, i don't see how there is anything to consider.



I have only run into 1 situation where we had to kite tons of mobs around, and that was 4 people in Hell Act II.  We got a Yellow Spawn that was Invulnerable Minion, Molten, Knockback.  It was the giant Sand Golems that can shield themselves, and he had 6-8 minions that were the little Imps that ran cirles around you at the speed of light dropping Molten everywhere in a 30 foot radius of your character.  We all died 5-6 times before we had one person kite the boss mob North and the other kite the Minions South just so we could kill it.  I've played something like 60 hours total and have only seen 1 situation where it required a massive kite strategy.

Those situations are very, very, few and far between, and it's mostly due to just bad luck.  If those little mobs had anything except Molten we probably wouldn't have had to seperate them at all.



digibucc said:


> requiring me to have a certain level of gear to proceed is arbitrary, as is limiting the amount of time i can fight an enemy. though i can understand that more than a gear check.



As for Gear Checks, Diablo historically has always had Gear Checks throughout the game, and was almost entirely built around the idea of farming Gear.  Baal \ Mephisto Runs anyone?  Things like Enrage Timers exist because they don't want people who are undergeared using exploits or stupid tactics to get past bosses.  I haven't seen any tight Enrage Timers through Hell mode either.  My friend and I were fighting The Butcher for example, and my buddy went down about 1/3 into the Bosses HP, I then proceeded to finish him off over several minutes.  I've heard the bosses timers get a LOT shorter in Inferno, but Inferno exists to be--wait for it--REALLY GOD DAMN HARD.

DPS isn't the biggest problem once you pass Nightmare, it's more survivability oriented.  People complaining about getting 1 Shot by bosses and Elites are probably both not playing their characters well, and just going for straight damage.  At level 58 with my Monk, I've had to ignore items that were DPS upgrades in favour of things like Armor, Block Chance, HP, and most importantly Resistance.  Resistance plays a huge role in the higher difficulties, and people who are getting destroyed fail to realize this a lot of the time.  If I didn't need 200+ resist to stay alive, I bet I could do a ton more damage, but what good is doing 2x as much damage for 1/100th of the time and not being able to kill anything?



digibucc said:


> instead of making the gameplay difficult, they add zeroes to the health/damage and call it a day. you say d2 did this but imo d2's combat was more strategic to begin with. d3's combat is more fluid and fun but missing depth - again, imo.



They did not just add 0's to the mob's HP.  They raised their HP, raised their Attack, tweaked the AI so they are more vicious, and in the case of Elites, every level of difficulty adds at least 1 new ability.  That means what would have been an Elite with Jailor in Normal, becomes an Elite with Jailor and Desecrate in Nightmare, and an Elite with Jailor, Desecrate, Arcane Enchanted by Hell.  If you think that doesn't change the strategy required to do the fights, then I hate to say it, but you haven't seen enough of the game to make that kind of judgement.

That being said, when you start adding more players, the mobs basically just get a bit beefier.  A lot more hp, and they hit a bit harder, but if they handled it any other way everyone would be too discouraged to play with friends, which goes against their basic intent to have a Multiplayer Action RPG.



digibucc said:


> i don't want to turn into that guy though, so i will stop bitching on this thread. it's not that i don't like the game at all - it's just that i love the series and wanted to LOVE the game, i just can't.



Then that's your opinion, but there's a reason the game sold 6.5m copies the first week, and a lot of people aroiund here have been playing it non-stop.  It definitely is a very well made game, and although Normal was tedious, Nightmare was a lot of challenging fun, and Hell so far has been bloody difficult, but very rewarding.


----------



## dj-electric (May 29, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> The random boldness and z's makes me want to punch you in the face..



Now connect the bold letters smartypants..




BTW idk if you guys are updated yet but im bringing this up again

http://www.diablofans.com/topic/450...g-gear-blue-posts-inferno-act-3-farming-spot/

Really expecting this


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

Servers down until 11:00 AM Pacific time (1:00 pm Central) for maintenance and patching.

@Xeno : I kite mobs all the time. Only way I can survive when soloing in NM.


----------



## Ross211 (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Servers down until 11:00 AM Pacific time (1:00 pm Central) for maintenance and patching.



Ahhh the agony 

I miss spamming potions too.  I'd like to see the cooldown for potions get shorter at least.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2012)

potions are almost worthless atm, i have about 100 of them in my inventory, and i pick up more than i could ever use with the cooldowns.


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Servers down until 11:00 AM Pacific time (1:00 pm Central) for maintenance and patching.
> 
> @Xeno : I kite mobs all the time. Only way I can survive when soloing in NM.



You kite? I just run. 

I haven't died in Nightmare against the bosses...but the mobs kill me multiple times, especially when they easily surround me and all of my skills are already in cooldowns.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, I guess there is a fine line between "kiting" and "running for your life while being chased". 
I've found the bosses more manageable than groups of mobs in NM too.


They need to add an alchemist that can combine lesser potions into better ones. Although I still would have more than I could possibly use.
The cooldown would make more sense if the potions were healing over time instead of instantaneous.


----------



## darkangel0504 (May 29, 2012)

My Noob Monk solo Butcher (inferno) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY-nMpHLCOY


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Yeah, I guess there is a fine line between "kiting" and "running for your life while being chased".
> I've found the bosses more manageable than groups of mobs in NM too.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. The game is rock solid stable. However it has some serious balance issues. My theory is they make inferno impossible without the auction house and expansions will only get worse. Why? Because when the pay auction house finally debuts it will have items in it you can only buy (with real world cash) that will allow you to complete in later levels and expansions. Blizzard is very sneaky like that.

Right now is the "hooking" period. Once people are hooked they will shell out cash. Mark my words.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

Playing with Urlyin we met the "bug swarm of DOOM". Kicked the crap out of 3 of us in seconds, repeatedly. Never did win the fight.


----------



## digibucc (May 29, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I have only run into 1 situation ...



thanks for that xeno - i guess i will refrain from having an opinion from now on. i say i'm dropping it and you specifically use that post to start an argument? seriously? the fact that you like it means i'm simply wrong? ok,  thanks for the lesson.


----------



## razaron (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Servers down until 11:00 AM Pacific time (1:00 pm Central) for maintenance and patching.
> 
> @Xeno : I kite mobs all the time. Only way I can survive when soloing in NM.



You should find a good weapon soon. If not, use the blacksmith.


----------



## caleb (May 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. The game is rock solid stable. However it has some serious balance issues. My theory is they make inferno impossible without the auction house and expansions will only get worse. Why? Because when the pay auction house finally debuts it will have items in it you can only buy (with real world cash) that will allow you to complete in later levels and expansions. Blizzard is very sneaky like that.
> 
> Right now is the "hooking" period. Once people are hooked they will shell out cash. Mark my words.



Are these facts about auction house only items?


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

razaron said:


> You should find a good weapon soon. If not, use the blacksmith.



He's doing about 530 DPS at the moment. Always looking for better weapons from either mobs or the blacksmith. I have to work more on defense (resistances in particular).



			
				caleb said:
			
		

> Are these facts about auction house only items?


No, it's his opinion.
Blizzard normally doesn't have a "pay to win" mentality, but more of a "pay to get something cool" (like the Astral Horse in Wow).
That could change since they are taking a cut from the real money sales.
As TMM stated ... We shall see.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> *That could change since they are taking a cut from the real money sales.*



Blizzard isnt dumb. I mean that cut is whats gonna be the cash cow. This is Robert Kotick we are talking about. IF they start that crap Ill be done with it.


----------



## razaron (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> He's doing about 530 DPS at the moment. Always looking for better weapons from either mobs or the blacksmith. I have to work more on defense (resistances in particular).


I was at around 700 DPS,then I found a weapon that put me at 1800 DPS. So you should become _much_ stronger soon.
Also, when using the blacksmith, spam the same item. I made a raid sword that it only did 80 DPS, so I made 5 more. Out of the 6, 4 did between 80.5-82 DPS, and 2 did between 144-146 DPS. I'm quite sure the item generation algorithm results in different "bands", as opposed to being completely random (as far as DPS is concerned).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2012)

razaron said:


> I was at around 700 DPS,then I found a weapon that put me at 1800 DPS. So you should become _much_ stronger soon.
> Also, when using the blacksmith, spam the same item. I made a raid sword that it only did 80 DPS, so I made 5 more. Out of the 6, 4 did between 80.5-82 DPS, and 2 did between 144-146 DPS. I'm quite sure the item generation algorithm results in different "bands", as opposed to being completely random (as far as DPS is concerned).



My Barb is doing over 3000 DPS and I'm only in Act 2 Nightmare.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

I'm wondering if the RMAH is going to be geared toward PVP players (which is supposed to be coming someday). People have already gotten quite far in the game without having to "pay to win".

Just some thoughts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I'm wondering if the RMAH is going to be geared toward PVP players (which is supposed to be coming someday). People have already gotten quite far in the game without having to "pay to win".
> 
> Just some thoughts.



Have you seen 4 player co-op in infernno?


----------



## magibeg (May 29, 2012)

digibucc said:


> thanks for that xeno - i guess i will refrain from having an opinion from now on. i say i'm dropping it and you specifically use that post to start an argument? seriously? the fact that you like it means i'm simply wrong? ok,  thanks for the lesson.



To your credit, in inferno most groups do nothing but kite basically because tanking act 3 or whatever it damn hard when everything seems to hit for 30K+. I think he has only been in hell so far.



Which brings me to another point, normal isn't difficult, nightmare isn't difficult, hell is somewhat difficult, but inferno is damn hard. So many people are talking like they have run through the entire game when really most are just going by a very narrow window of observation. That's why you have so many people who disagree on so many things. 

For example if you're a demon hunter, you're going to kite. That's just how the demon hunter plays, same with wizard. And if you're not kiting that means that you have quickly out leveled/out equipped the mobs you're fighting and you WILL kite later.

If you're a melee character you're going to kite slightly less because you can't effectively kite. 

And when talking about difficulty the game IS damn hard. Only 1.8% of characters total have made it to inferno.

And on a final note melee *IS* at a slight disadvantage due to their inability to kite difficult mobs. Blizzard said in the press release yesterday that they were going to work on the spikiness of the damage from mobs that just kinda beat the hell out of you before you have a chance to fight back.


And that's my 2 cents on people theorycrafting even though they haven't really penetrated far into inferno yet. darkangel can probably attest to the fact that killing butcher is wayyyyy easier than trying to go through act 2 inferno for example. And act 3 inferno is another huge step up from act 2. Unfortunately I haven't made it to act 4 yet but i imagine it's very difficult.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Which brings me to another point, normal isn't difficult, *nightmare isn't difficult* ...,



It is if you suck like me. 

IMO, inferno should be incredibly hard. What's the point of an "inferno" level if you can just waltz right through it. Sure, I understand it can be frustratingly hard, but if they nerf it people are going to bitch then too.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 29, 2012)

Anyone know where to find the real patch notes for today? Kinda weird they haven't posted them yet.


----------



## magibeg (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It is if you suck like me.
> 
> IMO, inferno should be incredibly hard. What's the point of an "inferno" level if you can just waltz right through it. Sure, I understand it can be frustratingly hard, but if they nerf it people are going to bitch then too.



Well it's all comparative really when i said nightmare wasn't difficult. The step from normal to nightmare wasn't a big deal for me compared to the step up from nightmare to hell. And the step up from hell to inferno is even greater. Just something for you to look forward to 

And the problem with inferno isn't difficulty as much as balance. If you're a kiting character than you have a huge advantage against a melee character. So it's not fair to the people who went melee. A wizard will be 1 shot no matter what, a demon hunter will also be 1 shot no matter what so all they need to do really is kite longer to succeed in inferno. Melee has to survive the hits somehow. That's why it's not fair.


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2012)

Yeah the gap from Nightmare to Hell is bigger than Normal to Nightmare. I had to have my full attention on the game just to kill Leoric in Hell, for example.


----------



## darkangel0504 (May 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah the gap from Nightmare to Hell is bigger than Normal to Nightmare. I had to have my full attention on the game just to kill Leoric in Hell, for example.



And i can't play on act 2 Inferno with die in one hit. Haha


----------



## NinkobEi (May 29, 2012)

Hell is a lot more fun though. It's nice that mobs don't die in 1-2 hits like in nightmare. 3-manning Hell has been one helluva chore, let me tell you. It's almost a necessity to hit level 60 somewhere in act 2, certainly early in act 3, to give your character a stats and gear advantage. My barb is finally nearing the 200-resists mark so that makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Anyone know where to find the real patch notes for today? Kinda weird they haven't posted them yet.



from blizzblog ...


> We have a patch coming within the next week (patch 1.0.2) that has been in development since the game’s launch and is mainly aimed at addressing service issues. The first real game balance changes, outside of hotfixes, will be coming in patch 1.0.3. We expect that because the game is new, some other issues will arise that will need to be immediately addressed through hotfixes, but in general, most changes will arrive through patches.


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2012)

Inferno tactic


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

I still like my tactics better ... 
1) Charge in, throwing caution to the wind.
2) Run away screaming like a schoolgirl.
3) Die, Respawn and repeat.


I started D3 and it pulled the 1.02 patch, but now keeps saying I need the patch even though the installer says it's up-to-date.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I started D3 and it pulled the 1.02 patch, but now keeps saying I need the patch even though the installer says it's up-to-date.



Same


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

Before I log in, it says the version is 1.0.2.9749, so I assume the servers are just seeing a mismatch at the moment and need to be updated for the new version.


----------



## razaron (May 29, 2012)

Hell is somewhat hard (I do 3400 DPS with all my buffs), so, I'm just going to take my other characters through nightmare until 1.0.3/1.1 comes out.

Also, epic thread is epic. http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4487359434?page=1


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

From the leaked 1.0.3 release notes ...


> Patch 1.0.3 will incorporate better character and weapon balancing in both hell and inferno levels of difficulty ... except for razaron#1882



I thought I read that 1.0.2 would include AH fixes, but I'm not sure and I'm too lazy to hunt for where I read that.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Batou1986 (May 29, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


>



LMFAO  im puttin that on fb


----------



## razaron (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> From the leaked 1.0.3 release notes ...
> 
> 
> I thought I read that 1.0.2 would include AH fixes, but I'm not sure and I'm too lazy to hunt for where I read that.



Patch 1.0.3 has cheaper gem-crafting. That's what I'm actually waiting for. All praise the shiny.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

@ Bjorn : It's uncanny how close that resembles my D3 gaming experience.

Yeah, I'm looking forward to some of the tweaks they talked about.
Especially adding mounts (from epic thread). 

Server back to normal maintenance message again.


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


>



That was what I posted earlier but no one's minding it.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

Things get lost in long threads, entropy. Happens to all of us at time.

Hey TMM !? ? ?  What's your battletag?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Things get lost in long threads, entropy. Happens to all of us at time.
> 
> Hey TMM !? ? ?  What's your battletag?



I gotta log in to find out. I'm working right now. Ill shoot you a PM after work.


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Things get lost in long threads, entropy. Happens to all of us at time.
> 
> Hey TMM !? ? ?  What's your battletag?



You've just posted something right after I posted it. 

45 mins left?


----------



## burtram (May 29, 2012)

Found my first Legendary at level 40... 







It's so weak! At least it has a funny description...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2012)

burtram said:


> Found my first Legendary at level 40...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120529/Screenshot012.jpg
> 
> It's so weak! At least it has a funny description...



What level is that?!?! I been through the whole game......TWICE and havent seen that.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 29, 2012)

10 mins to go!!!



TheMailMan78 said:


> What level is that?!?! I been through the whole game......TWICE and havent seen that.



COW LEVEL!

good farming site


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> 10 mins to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> COW LEVEL!



How do I get to this "Cow Level"?


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How do I get to this "Cow Level"?



We followed this guide, its kinda hard(and expensive) though

but you can get pretty awesome items in the area











EDIT: Anyone got in? I still can't login


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2012)

Americas still down.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/status


----------



## Batou1986 (May 29, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> EDIT: Anyone got in? I still can't login



Nope still impatiently waiting


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 29, 2012)

Im in!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 29, 2012)

Farming Inferno SUCKS. 
Selling items for 1+ million is AWESOME. 

The 59-60 AH is crazy. Almost any ring or amulet is going to get you 300K+. Anything with magic find on it is an easy 200K. Supposedly of all the players only 1.7% have reached inferno. So prices are just crazy, and if you can get there asap you can easily make huge amounts of gold.

Also, because of the level difference the only way to get gear that is at your level is to buy it. When I was in Hell I was 60th level and all the dropped gear was in the 53-56 level.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 29, 2012)

> We are extending today's scheduled maintenance in order to perform additional database checks. We anticipate that the Diablo III game servers will be available in approximately 2 hours, after 1:00 p.m. PDT.



Guess I will finish painting the shed today


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 29, 2012)

@ TMM http://ca.ign.com/wikis/diablo-3/Whimsyshire video as well as text steps.

and its not too expensive for normal WS, but the nightmare staff costs 200K to craft + the regular staff.  I have the BS plans for the NM one, i just need to make an extra 200K to get er done


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 29, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well it's all comparative really when i said nightmare wasn't difficult. The step from normal to nightmare wasn't a big deal for me compared to the step up from nightmare to hell. And the step up from hell to inferno is even greater. Just something for you to look forward to
> 
> And the problem with inferno isn't difficulty as much as balance. If you're a kiting character than you have a huge advantage against a melee character. So it's not fair to the people who went melee. A wizard will be 1 shot no matter what, a demon hunter will also be 1 shot no matter what so all they need to do really is kite longer to succeed in inferno. Melee has to survive the hits somehow. That's why it's not fair.



Last night I decided to put my 60 Barb away because of that issue right there. Almost any champ comp just becomes a survive fest. Even something as simple as a plague Elite thats a caster with no other good abilities is stupid for melee. Because he plague rings all around him, then he is a ranged mob so he just stands in the plague and shoots you, and it's not like you can walk into plagued ground on Inferno difficulty to kill him. Where as any range class is like "wow it's so easy he just stands in one spot", as they rip that mobs face off.

Also the fact that Str is pretty much the worst stat in the game, Dex (dodge) and Int (Resist) are just better, and especially since you can somehow Dodge spells, so dodge can even cover for low resists


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Last night I decided to put my 60 Barb away because of that issue right there. Almost any champ comp just becomes a survive fest. Even something as simple as a plague Elite thats a caster with no other good abilities is stupid for melee. Because he plague rings all around him, then he is a ranged mob so he just stands in the plague and shoots you, and it's not like you can walk into plagued ground on Inferno difficulty to kill him. Where as any range class is like "wow it's so easy he just stands in one spot", as they rip that mobs face off.
> 
> Also the fact that Str is pretty much the worst stat in the game, Dex (dodge) and Int (Resist) are just better, and especially since you can somehow Dodge spells, so dodge can even cover for low resists



Arcane Teleporter Illusionist Mortar = melee has no chance LOL


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 29, 2012)

My friend got his account hacked  Made the rest of us paranoid and we got the Authenticator. 

How could they have ever found out his name with tag and on top of that crack his password?
He has already reported and is waiting for blizz to give his stuff back.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 29, 2012)

I grabbed an authenticator in Dec 08 for WoW as i was hacked while travelling.  got to my father in laws place and went online and ordered it.  Havent had a problem since then.

Also sign up for SMS alerts on Battle.net to be alerted of suspicious activity to your mobile phone.


----------



## DannibusX (May 29, 2012)

I hate campers.







I killed them all on my next attempt.  Where my cross is where the checkpoint is.  I did kill a few of them before this screenshot.


----------



## digibucc (May 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> That was what I posted earlier but no one's minding it.



you posted a link, they embedded a video - big difference, i personally never click out links unless it looks REALLY interesting - but when i just have to click play from within the thread to watch the vid i'll do that.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 29, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I grabbed an authenticator in Dec 08 for WoW as i was hacked while travelling.  got to my father in laws place and went online and ordered it.  Havent had a problem since then.
> 
> Also sign up for SMS alerts on Battle.net to be alerted of suspicious activity to your mobile phone.



Why can't they just implement what RIFT used? Any time a new IP address logs in they send an email/text message and make you verify that it's you. Worked well as far as I know


----------



## Black Haru (May 29, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Why can't they just implement what RIFT used? Any time a new IP address logs in they send an email and make you verify that it's you. Worked well as far as I know



If they can get into your account, they can get into your email.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Why can't they just implement what RIFT used? Any time a new IP address logs in they send an email and make you verify that it's you. Worked well as far as I know



Steam does this  now too as well.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

Got a message in game that the servers are going down

Actually, just the authentification server. Still means you can't log in. lol


----------



## NinkobEi (May 29, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> If they can get into your account, they can get into your email.



but surely not your phone, right? I guess it's a business model to get you to buy security. pretty smart I guess


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Arcane Teleporter Illusionist Mortar = melee has no chance LOL



The other day I got Jailer, Waller, Frost, Plague, as a Barb I just face palmed when I seen that, 3 cc's and an aoe, I ended up skipping them. But I find that a huge difference is the actual mob type. Like I said, plagued mobs while being a caster or something is literally impossible to deal with. There's also there event later on in Act 1, I think it always summons the same guy. He has Immune Minions, Molten, Plagued, and I think Fast. For some reason his minions move faster than him though so they are always in front laying down molten and plagued and he's in the back and your only fighting options are narrow places. As a Barb I can't even reach him to hit him since his immune minions are up front laying down the painful ground, I hate that event. In every difficulty so far it just consists of me watching Ufgy take 5 - 10 min to kite them all and kill them.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 30, 2012)

level 58 now, have started slinging the rares I find in the ah, and starting to look for gear to pimp out my guy.  Picked up a lvl 60 800dps barbarian sword.   Mighta overpaid a bit at 100k but wanted to have a nice weapon ready to go when I hit lvl 60.  Gonna need to look for some good resists gear.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 30, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> but surely not your phone, right? I guess it's a business model to get you to buy security. pretty smart I guess



the only thing that needs to be bought is a $6 authenticator.  SMS alerts are free.  I know my $6 plus shipping was well spent  

Also if one has an iPhone or Android phone the authenticator program is free


----------



## NinkobEi (May 30, 2012)

battlenet down for anyone else? I've been unable to login for the last 2 hrs


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 30, 2012)

yeah its down


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> If they can get into your account, they can get into your email.



Not with Google step two verification they can't. Also you can set up your home phone to be the authenticator for Battle.net. There is no reason at all to buy anything. They give you the same security for free. Just gotta set it up. 

As usual people never read. Not you Haru, just people in general.


----------



## xenocide (May 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The other day I got Jailer, Waller, Frost, Plague, as a Barb I just face palmed when I seen that, 3 cc's and an aoe, I ended up skipping them. But I find that a huge difference is the actual mob type. Like I said, plagued mobs while being a caster or something is literally impossible to deal with. There's also there event later on in Act 1, I think it always summons the same guy. He has Immune Minions, Molten, Plagued, and I think Fast. For some reason his minions move faster than him though so they are always in front laying down molten and plagued and he's in the back and your only fighting options are narrow places. As a Barb I can't even reach him to hit him since his immune minions are up front laying down the painful ground, I hate that event. In every difficulty so far it just consists of me watching Ufgy take 5 - 10 min to kite them all and kill them.



The game is very poorly balanced for Melee.  We simply take too much damage.  There are also a lot of Boss abilities that unfairly punish melee compared to ranged.  Things like Plague and Molten ONLY affect Melee, and as I said before, Invulnerable Minion is just absolute crap.  The most annoying combo for me is a group of Jailor, Mortar, Arcane Enchanted, Waller.  When you literally cannot get away and they have AoE attacks that kill you in a couple of hits, your morale starts to weaken.


----------



## Black Haru (May 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not with Google step two verification they can't. Also you can set up your home phone to be the authenticator for Battle.net. There is no reason at all to buy anything. They give you the same security for free. Just gotta set it up.
> 
> As usual people never read. Not you Haru, just people in general.




 yeah, there are secure emails, but there is also a large majority of people who use the same  
password for everything (thus, if they have your account info, they have your email info). Not everyone is as smart as we are MM.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, there are secure emails, but there is also a large majority of people who use the same
> password for everything (thus, if they have your account info, they have your email info). Not everyone is as smart as we are MM.



Well even if they get your password for gmail they cannot get in to your account unless they some how answer your home phone and hear the random code lol. Battle.net even asks you to make up a pin number that only you know to verify your who you are on YOUR HOME PHONE!  My bank isnt that secure lol.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 30, 2012)

Honestly, I'm down for getting an imbedded microchip to handle security, be able to have 100+char keys for everything.


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 30, 2012)

Adding mounts to D3 is the best idea ever! No seriously!


----------



## Kaynar (May 30, 2012)

xenocide said:


> The game is very poorly balanced for Melee.  We simply take too much damage.  There are also a lot of Boss abilities that unfairly punish melee compared to ranged.  Things like Plague and Molten ONLY affect Melee, and as I said before, Invulnerable Minion is just absolute crap.  The most annoying combo for me is a group of Jailor, Mortar, Arcane Enchanted, Waller.  When you literally cannot get away and they have AoE attacks that kill you in a couple of hits, your morale starts to weaken.



That either means you have bad gear or wrong spec. Yesterday in act 2 in the oasys i soloed 2 yellows with minions and 1 blue pack, all together - inferno mode ofc. All you need so proper gear/spec. I only move out of desecrator, everything else can be ignored and for frost balls i use serenity. My friend plays barb and he has an ever easier time than me... revenge skill wins lol...

Those are my stats atm:
51k life, 12k armor (with deadly reach and keen eye and encha merc), 770 to all resistances, 24k damage (with buffs in combat), up to 32k for 3secs with blinding flash glyph. I have about 135 hours played on this char. Act 3 is possible but its too going slowly there cause mobs hit harder ofc, so I will get about 900 resistance and over 60k HP and will try again. Imagine that I am fighting in act 2 with a dps spec and i just won't die, while act 3 i get quite hammered even in full protection spec, so just more gear and it will be ok - just like it happened between hell diff-act1 inf and act1 inf - act 2 inf.

SO I just wanted to tell you that its fine now. Although as blizzard said, there are some annoying "damage spikes" on some mobs.

In fact, I think that the game is VERY POORLY balanced for ranged. They have to kite around like crazy and slow effect skills work very badly (even 60-80% slow on fast mobs is like 0% slow). I would not want to be a ranged class in inferno without a group atm...

edit:

Some tips about best farming places when you reach lvl60.
1) start at act 3 hell diff inside the keep dungeons until the big fat ugly poisonous boss - I farmed this many times easily with bad gear.
2) Proceed to inferno and farm everything up to and including Leoric for MANY times.
3) Farm all act 1 inferno many times
4) Avoid spending time in act 2 inferno 1rst part if you are melee. Rush your way to the last part of act 2 and farm MANY times the 3 places inside those portals before fighting Kulle (then kill him aswell he drops 2-4 yellows with nephalem valor buffs)
5) Get MF gear and wear it before last hitting the laste blue or the yellow boss. Although I would like someone to confirm if this works... Atm I got an 140% MF amount from crap gear sitting in my bags for this reason.
6) Buy smart and big upgrades on the AH, rather than small incremental upgrades. 1 strong item for lots of money is better than many small upgrades for just 50k each.
7) Do not attemp act 2 without a good weapon (I know this means u gotta spend 2-5millions on AH for a weapon unless u were lucky in act 1).

I hope this helps. I may post 3 viable monk builds if anyone is interested, all are based on 1hand+shield.


----------



## xenocide (May 30, 2012)

I admitted I was having issues due to me gearing too DPS-oriented earlier.  After bumping my resist and hp quite a bit I was having minimal problems.  My only problem is that Melee classes HAVE to be tanks.  You can't really go DPS with a Melee class because you won't have the survivability required to do ANY damage.  Ranged kite mostly because they have the ability to go all out dps and do some kiting to avoid getting hit at all.


----------



## DannibusX (May 30, 2012)

Just posting an image of my progress.  Act IV Nightmare, on The Prime Evil quest.  I'm really digging Witch Doctor.


----------



## entropy13 (May 30, 2012)

Act II Hell:


----------



## NinkobEi (May 30, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Act II Hell:
> http://i.imgur.com/lH9Kz.jpg



Does dual wielding let you survive long? From what I read it's only a 15% damage boost over 1handed. Need more resists!

Unbuffed. Man my str/vit are far inferior to yours. I thought I had pretty decent stat gear, too lol. But look at that 15.5% dodge, yeah baby!


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2012)

Act 1 Hell Stats - Wizard LVL 56


----------



## darkangel0504 (May 30, 2012)

act II Inferno (


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 30, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> That either means you have bad gear or wrong spec. Yesterday in act 2 in the oasys i soloed 2 yellows with minions and 1 blue pack, all together - inferno mode ofc. All you need so proper gear/spec. I only move out of desecrator, everything else can be ignored and for frost balls i use serenity. My friend plays barb and he has an ever easier time than me... revenge skill wins lol...



Everything you have said supports him here. He didn't say it was impossible for melee, he said poorly balanced, and he is right. When you are forced int oa certain spec and certain gear just to progress, thats a balance issue when ranged classes could go with many different builds and complete those same tasks just fine. The current setup just pigeon holes melee into at least building semi-tanky the farther you get into Inferno. As I moved into Inferno on my Barb I watched Ufgy commenting on 90k crits, I was getting 50k crits, simply because I had to use some tanky Passives. On a Hell run since it was below us I switched out those and got to the perfect scenario where I dropped down a 101k crit, having about equiv gear to Ufgy. But no way I could ever run that build while progressing through Inferno, I have to build semi-tank and that build would just get wrecked. So instead I had to go back to being a build setup I didn't really want to be just so I could keep moving forward.


----------



## Kaynar (May 30, 2012)

Indeed 1Kurgan1, it's bad that ONLY melee tank is viable unless you are totally overgeared with a 1500+ dps 2hander. But that's because even blizzard themselves admitted that inferno beyond act 1 is untested.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 30, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> Indeed 1Kurgan1, it's bad that ONLY melee tank is viable unless you are totally overgeared with a 1500+ dps 2hander. But that's because even blizzard themselves admitted that inferno beyond act 1 is untested.



Has anyone tried a pure dodge build? I can get up to about 100% dodge with Warcry dodge, sprint dodge, wrath of zerker, and a monk aura. But I think it may be more effective to use threatening shout (20% damage reduce is a crapton). Only for 15 seconds though !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 30, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> Indeed 1Kurgan1, it's bad that ONLY melee tank is viable unless you are totally overgeared with a 1500+ dps 2hander. But that's because even blizzard themselves admitted that inferno beyond act 1 is untested.



I think they should allow melee classes to use bows. Since both need to be in melee range to build their resource. Playing a Barb with a bow then using Corpse Throw + Ancient spear and a few other treats would end up being a very interesting class and would mix it up a lot. And I know some say that isn't fair, they shouldn't be able to use bows or be a ranged class. But I'll point out that Wizards can use Shields and take a passive that increases Armor by 65%, then they can use their Sword left click (melee range spell) and basically become a melee class. Which impresses me, that class has so many viable builds, or ones that would at least be different. So give that to some others. 



NinkobEi said:


> Has anyone tried a pure dodge build? I can get up to about 100% dodge with Warcry dodge, sprint dodge, wrath of zerker, and a monk aura. But I think it may be more effective to use threatening shout (20% damage reduce is a crapton). Only for 15 seconds though !



Problem with Dodge and a Barb is it completely screws Revenge, which is basically our Bread and Butter (hardest hitting ability that isn't on a long cd and it heals on top of that). And either way, getting to that 100% dodge is you popping all those cd's at once, and when it's done your probably done. I personally try and chain my cd's for survivability. I don't run any of the long cd abilities (ancients, enrage, earthquake). I run leap (with 300% armor), revenge (with higher proc chance), Ignore Pain (with resistance buff), and Ground Stomp (with weapon damage, because I run semi-tank using a 2 hander). My strategy is leap in, use the leap armor buff up, once thats done stun them, during this time using revenge to fill my hp bar and volcanic whirlwind for damage, then when leaps of cd rinse and repeat. Basically just alternate between leap and stun, it works nice and I like the playstyle of the build I got, i just dislike the passives I have to take. 

I have basically hung up my Barb for now, everything in Inferno has to be kited, and kiting with a melee class (being out of range of something you need to be in range of to deal damage to it) makes no sense. So I'll be playing my wizard for now, they are insanely fun.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 30, 2012)

300% armor leap is worthless, at least if you're using it for the armor. 
2 things: A: it's 4 seconds. and B: It really only adds maybe 10-15% damage reduction. Based on those numbers, you're better off using threatening shout
Do you not use War Cry for the 50% resistance buff?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 30, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> 300% armor leap is worthless, at least if you're using it for the armor.
> 2 things: A: it's 4 seconds. and B: It really only adds maybe 10-15% damage reduction. Based on those numbers, you're better off using threatening shout which is 20% damage debuff + 15% attack speed debuff for 15 seconds
> Do you not use War Cry for the 50% resistance buff?



I disagree, your guesstimate is wrong on the % armor gained, I gain 28% damage reduction (thats a lot puts me well over 80% which is more than enough adding in the physical resist I got). 4 seconds is more than enough, I usually get a Revenge proc that I drop after the Armor buff wears off, then wait about a second or two and stun, then 2 - 3 more seconds leap is back off cooldown. It's a fantastic chain of abilities and the fact that my leap non-crit hits for about 10k it adds a bit of aoe damage to the scenario as well and gives me a slow and an escape mechanic (things threatening shout wouldnt do). Overall I find leap more useful as it does more than just buff/debuff. And I mean Warcry, not Ignore Pain (thats why I said with resistance buff). Also add in the fact that you can't be hit when your in the air, and you can leap over frost orbs (don't need enrage when you can do this), I love leap, couldn't be without it.


----------



## Csokis (May 30, 2012)




----------



## magibeg (May 31, 2012)

So if you're a monk, this is about what you are going to need to beat inferno:


----------



## NinkobEi (May 31, 2012)

I really gotta get one of those String of Ears belts.. too bad every single meele character is going for the same thing. Prices on them are absurd. Anyone have luck finding one? I'd like to know where! ps. two level 60s, still not a single legendary drop ;/


----------



## entropy13 (May 31, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I really gotta get one of those String of Ears belts.. too bad every single meele character is going for the same thing. Prices on them are absurd. Anyone have luck finding one? I'd like to know where! ps. two level 60s, still not a single legendary drop ;/



That's because the supply in the AH affects the drop rates. Higher supply in AH = lower drop rates


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2012)

picked up Diablo 2 from the Blizzard store  its mostly for my daughter (10 years) to play while im on D3.  She does have a Barb in D3 who is lvl 9, but that cuts into my playtime >_<  Also i figure she can get accustomed to Diablo by way of #2 and it will run on just about any system, even integrated gfx


----------



## Kreij (May 31, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> That's because the supply in the AH affects the drop rates. Higher supply in AH = lower drop rates



This is fact? Do you have a source link?



AlienIsGOD said:


> picked up Diablo 2 from the Blizzard store  its mostly for my daughter (10 years) to play while im on D3.  She does have a Barb in D3 who is lvl 9, but that cuts into my playtime >_<  Also i figure she can get accustomed to Diablo by way of #2 and it will run on just about any system, even integrated gfx



Oh buy here her own copy ya cheepskate.  (Just kidding as it sounds like it won't play on here rig)
Sounds like a good plan to get your computer back. lol


----------



## entropy13 (May 31, 2012)

Kreij said:


> This is fact? Do you have a source link?



http://blues.incgamers.com/Posts/10/1/40/821/163899/item-drops-determined-by-ah-stock

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/tremble-before-the-rage-of-the-1-9


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2012)

Kreij said:


> This is fact? Do you have a source link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You abandoned me Kreij. You left me to the minions of hell.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Oh buy here her own copy ya cheepskate.  (Just kidding as it sounds like it won't play on here rig)
> Sounds like a good plan to get your computer back. lol



I do have a Q9450 and a GB EP45-DS4P mid/high end mobo.  Just got to check the CPU to be sure it works proper still (i had a mishap that led to me buying the Core i5 system) and then she will have a good rig capable of gaming, just need a Gfx card and even for that im thinking the 6870 in my rig and get myself a HD 7850/70.  but yes i wll buy Jadzia (my kid) her own copy of Diablo 3 eventually as she really likes the game. (she says it sure beats playing girl games on the internet)

If i cant get the q9450 to work proper, then I will just build her a IB/SB dual core rig (may even give her this z68 mobo and get myself a mid end z77 board)


----------



## Kreij (May 31, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You abandoned me Kreij. You left me to the minions of hell.



Sorry man, had a good time playing with you and Haru.
When fatigue get really bad I can't concentrate on even something simple like D3.


----------



## digibucc (May 31, 2012)

Kreij said:


> This is fact? Do you have a source link?





entropy13 said:


> http://blues.incgamers.com/Posts/10/1/40/821/163899/item-drops-determined-by-ah-stock
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/tremble-before-the-rage-of-the-1-9



you make it sound as though the drops are directly influenced, ie 15 copies of helm "xyz" on AH means less copies of "xyz" will drop until the number on ah lowers.

that is not the case.

all that they are saying is that when balancing the amount of drops they take into consideration the fact that these items can be found in other ways, without the time commitment that farming would require.
that is an indirect influence and the alternative would be for them to ignore the auction house and trading when deciding how drops balance. that to me would make no sense.


----------



## razaron (May 31, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Jadzia


Star Trek?

EDIT: On topic: I started on my monk. So far she's kinda boring, but, I assume she'll get better around act III (like the wiz and DH).


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 31, 2012)

digibucc said:


> you make it sound as though the drops are directly influenced, ie 15 copies of helm "xyz" on AH means less copies of "xyz" will drop until the number on ah lowers.
> 
> that is not the case.
> 
> ...



Do you have any proof that is the case? From what I have read on the us.battle.net forums the influx of items or lack of items on the AH directly change drops and drop rates in game, real time.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5575468638

Now that is only one post, and of course there are a few people saying "it ain't so" but no clear answer. If you have a clear answer I would really like to know for sure. I want to know how much control over this micro-econ Blizz has, and I am betting it is very controlled.... It would be in Blizz's best interest to make sure things are selling and moving on the AH cause of the 15% transaction fee.


----------



## Kreij (May 31, 2012)

The RMAH isn't up and running yet, but it does look like a way to artifically inflate prices of rarer items. There are a lot of people who will fork over cash for items.

I won't, however. I still don't even trade items between characters and love the "hunt". lol

US server down at the moment for service patch.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 31, 2012)

Right now 1M in gold costs $40. On these various sites...(That I hate) BUT it gives you an idea of what the econ is going to look like when the RMAH launches. Sorta. I expect gold prices to tank once more people are in inferno. It doesn't take long, maybe 1 hour, with lvl5 Valor to make 200K in Inf Act II. So eventually I bet Gold will be like $3 - $5 for 1 Million.

http://www.diabloiiigold.com/

So even though there isn't a RMAH, Gold still has a Real World value, although totally inflated right now.

I use the Auction House all the time. Flipping stuff, made a small fortune doing this...but it isn't that fun, and it is time consuming. I have basically traded all my % Find Magic items for % Find Gold so I can afford to buy and trade high level items.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2012)

razaron said:


> Star Trek?



Yes sir, thats who she is named after Jadzia Dax from Deep Space 9  my almost 2 y.o. son is named Cobain

on topic:  been farming Act I in hell mode to make some gold for upgrades to my monk.  I found using a shield gives me a lil bit more armor and makes me die less   I also made enough gold to unlock the 2nd tab and buy all the slots


----------



## Kreij (May 31, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I found using a shield gives me a lil bit more armor and makes me die less



My too. Dual wielding is cool but doesn't seem to scale well with damage vs. the protection and life gains of a good shield.

Servers now not back until 3:00PM CST (was 2PM).


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 31, 2012)

I wonder when will end these server issues


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2012)

Kreij said:


> My too. Dual wielding is cool but doesn't seem to scale well with damage vs. the protection and life gains of a good shield.



i think early on i was trying to be a WoW fury warrior  i knew Diablo was a different beast, but just wasn't sure how much.  Im glad this clubhouse exists as it has been invaluable in helping me along with my characters


----------



## NinkobEi (May 31, 2012)

I'm surprised they are having such huge server issues. I mean, they run the largest MMO on the planet, don't they know what to expect? Seems like they just didn't want to fork over the extra cash for enough servers/bandwidth until they knew the game would be successful.


----------



## magibeg (May 31, 2012)

Simply incredible post. Read it.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5270834615



> A lot of people seem to be complaining about many things in Diablo 3, but most of it boils down to loot. Even progression boils down to loot drops at a functional level.
> 
> It's not to difficult to identify the problem here. People enjoy getting loot for their character. People enjoy seeing loot drop. These trigger certain pleasure centers in our brains. People don't really enjoy searching the auction house for items. But the most efficient way to get gear for your character is not by seeing it drop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kreij (May 31, 2012)

The servers are down because they are installing a 1.0.2a patch, not bandwidth issues.
I expect to see this pretty often as they have not gone live with either the RMAH or PVP.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 31, 2012)

I'd just like to see a "Bad luck so far" stat. Haven't found a legendary yet in 80 hours played? okay, we'll give you a small buff to finding one!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 31, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I'd just like to see a "Bad luck so far" stat. Haven't found a legendary yet in 80 hours played? okay, we'll give you a small buff to finding one!



Didn't foudn either and I'm now 55 xD not that much yellow also.. a couple but not that much, but I,m getting alot of gems lol!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 31, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Simply incredible post. Read it.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5270834615



Agree 100% with this. I completely stopped looking for magic drops and shifted towards gold. There is no reason to even look for items anymore. I can find the exact item I want on the AH, just need the gold to purchase it.


----------



## digibucc (May 31, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Do you have any proof that is the case?



just from actually reading the words they posted instead of misreading them, which is what everyone else on battle.net seems to be doing. read what bashiok actually said and it's in line with my post as well.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 31, 2012)

digibucc said:


> just from actually reading the words they posted instead of misreading them, which is what everyone else on battle.net seems to be doing. read what bashiok actually said and it's in line with my post as well.



I did reed it and I dun learnt to reed wen i waz yung.

There is no substantial proof one way or the other. You have ZERO insight to Auction House/Diablo 3 code base. There is no proof one way or the other, yet...

It just makes sense Blizz would do this to control the econ, to control their revenue stream. I also saw the posts about how difficult and time consuming this would be for Blizz to do...It did take them 10+ years to release the game, that seems like plenty of time to synch the 2 together.

So let me put on my tinfoil hat...

I love this post on that thread- "It's a conspiracy man! They just don't want you to know man! Blizzard works for Anonymous/The Illuminati and they just want to keep you subdued and passive playing their heavily regulated game so you don't bother going outside to see whats REALLY going on."


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2012)

My kid playing D3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My kid playing D3
> 
> View attachment 47313



Nice man!!!!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 31, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My kid playing D3
> 
> View attachment 47313



Nice! Your very own Gold Farmer.


----------



## razaron (May 31, 2012)

Child labour is the best kind of labour.


----------



## digibucc (May 31, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> There is no substantial proof one way or the other. You have ZERO insight to Auction House/Diablo 3 code base. There is no proof one way or the other, yet...



I can totally agree - we are both taking a generally vague statement and giving what we believe is the most obvious interpretation of it. i wouldn't say for a second that Blizzard isn't capable/wouldn't do what you are suggesting - I am just saying the quoted statement by Bashiok if interpreted as is (without a tin-foil hat mindset) , in no way hints that they WILL do what you are suggesting. 

I am talking about that specific statement, not what measures Blizzard is capable of, especially after becoming Blizzavision... if I were talking about the latter, i'd likely agree with you


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2012)

What TS/Vent servers do you guys use for D3?


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2012)

Kreij said:


> What TS/Vent servers do you guys use for D3?



Same one we use for BF3.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 1, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> Same one we use for BF3.



I didn't even know there was vent servers that TPU used :-O


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I didn't even know there was vent servers that TPU used :-O



it's the TS server Digi got for BF3. we've been running on one server or another for a couple years now. who runs it and what game its used for varies a lot, but there is always one up somewhere.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My kid playing D3
> 
> View attachment 47313



Debating on getting it for my daughter


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## DannibusX (Jun 1, 2012)

Just killed Diablo on Nightmare.  Felt good.


----------



## caleb (Jun 1, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180217_10151791658765370_1167279017_n.jpg



Feel sad for the dude. For me when a chick sits like that its instant boner and...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 1, 2012)

My first Legendary, I was finishing Act 3 on Hell and It suddenly dropped from one of the mobs.






Any idea on the price? I checked on AH and it ranged from 1m to 40m.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 1, 2012)

Also, when did Blizzard put in a global chat channel?  I get to see gold spammers which makes me feel really good about the game.

I looked for an option to automagically not join it, but I couldn't find one.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 1, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Also, when did Blizzard put in a global chat channel?  I get to see gold spammers which makes me feel really good about the game.
> 
> I looked for an option to automagically not join it, but I couldn't find one.



After the 1.0.2 patch. There's no option not to join it automatically. You have to manually leave the general channel every time you log in.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2012)

Yea the auto join is very annoying. Between gold spammers and trolls i miss most of my msg's. Hopefully they will add a option to disable auto join


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> After the 1.0.2 patch. There's no option not to join it automatically. You have to manually leave the general channel every time you log in.



and it sucks. its full of nothing but gold spammers.


i spose its a good way for them to catch and ban spam accounts through their own stupidity tho...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

I read that they are going to fix the chat options to enable or disable general and keep it that way based on preferences.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2012)

after fighting with "GPU lag" on my laptop for a few hours i realised it was CPU lag -.-


OC'd it to 2.5GHz in turbo mode (1.4/2.0 turbo stock) and its working well now, albeit at 1024x768 (native is 1360x768)


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> after fighting with "GPU lag" on my laptop for a few hours i realised it was CPU lag -.-
> 
> 
> OC'd it to 2.5GHz in turbo mode (1.4/2.0 turbo stock) and its working well now, albeit at 1024x768 (native is 1360x768)



Not sure what laptop you are using, but if it's an ASUS laptop there are some issues. Updating the ASUS ATK Drivers supposedly helps a lot.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 1, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> My first Legendary, I was finishing Act 3 on Hell and It suddenly dropped from one of the mobs.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/600140_3297804534347_1898085374_n.jpg
> 
> Any idea on the price? I checked on AH and it ranged from 1m to 40m.



no one can read that. too fuzzy.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Not sure what laptop you are using, but if it's an ASUS laptop there are some issues. Updating the ASUS ATK Drivers supposedly helps a lot.



HP pavillion G6, with an AMD A6 CPU and APU.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 1, 2012)

>>F'ed up the link at first.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> h



uh....


----------



## magibeg (Jun 1, 2012)

Diablo 3 inferno guide for monks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdO0rBVFHm0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 1, 2012)

Is anybody else able to get into the game right now? or am i just having real shitty luck.



magibeg said:


> Diablo 3 inferno guide for monks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdO0rBVFHm0&feature=youtu.be



is this your video or one you found?
and the link seems to be broken for me. either try a new link or doing a [yt][/yt] link would like to watch it. i have a 60 DH can only do like 20 minutes into act 2 right now and monk is 51

Edit#2: reset the net... very nice lol very nice


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2012)

@Entropy : Great picture of the Raythe. 

Had Diablo half way down in nightmare and I lost power to the house for a few moments.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 2, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Diablo 3 inferno guide for monks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdO0rBVFHm0&feature=youtu.be



That is so painfully true, especially the part at the end about Blizzard nerfing it...


----------



## razaron (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well so i just got a pretty damn good rare. im now to the point of either selling it for 500k-600k or keep it for my monk... decision decisions


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Well so i just got a pretty damn good rare. im now to the point of either selling it for 500k-600k or keep it for my monk... decision decisions



IMO...keep it, in fact keep every ring/amulet you find, even the crap ones. These items are the 1 item you cant forge/create and everyone needs them. They should continue to rise in price. Also they only take up 1 inventory slot.

I have about 6 amulets and 10 rings stockpiled. I'm checking the AH all the time and they just continue to rise in price.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 2, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> IMO...keep it, in fact keep every ring/amulet you find, even the crap ones. These items are the 1 item you cant forge/create and everyone needs them. They should continue to rise in price. Also they only take up 1 inventory slot.
> 
> I have about 6 amulets and 10 rings stockpiled. I'm checking the AH all the time and they just continue to rise in price.



its just so good my monk is almost level 60 and that would be amazing to help me get ready for act 2 inferno farming


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 2, 2012)

Friend was excited he found a legendary in Inferno. rofl


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 2, 2012)

So, I hear about people playing this game all the time and I was wondering what style of game is this? RTS/RPG? I have played StarCraft2 WarCraft3, but never played Diablo series. Is this anything like DnD?

Any good videos of someone playing the game to see how it works?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 2, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> So, I hear about people playing this game all the time and I was wondering what style of game is this? RTS/RPG? I have played StarCraft2 WarCraft3, but never played Diablo series. Is this anything like DnD?
> 
> Any good videos of someone playing the game to see how it works?



Well, have you searching for diablo 3 on youtube or twitch.tv? or google?


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was hopping for a more informative post about the game not just some Press stuff, but I will try youtube for the video last time I tried the only videos where before the official release.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I was hopping for a more informative post about the game not just some Press stuff, but I will try youtube for the video last time I tried the only videos where before the official release.



top down action RPG. its got its own genre, really.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 2, 2012)

razaron said:


>



I can basically do that with my barb in act 1 inferno. There is a steep difficulty difference between act 1, 2, and 3. So it's kind of misleading.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 2, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Just killed Diablo on Nightmare.  Felt good.



Me too. Took a few tries, but the big guy went down. On to Hell level !!
(which from the very start looks like it's more challenging and will require better gear/tactics)



magibeg said:


> Diablo 3 inferno guide for monks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdO0rBVFHm0&feature=youtu.be



Thanks for the heads-up in game on  this Magi. Will watch asap.

Watched it. It took me this long to get to Hell level (51st) and you want me to get a new WD to 60th? lol


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2012)

Hell really is hell, and not very easy in SP!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn... I'm not even done with Normal yet.. 

I can say, it works quite well with a 2700k onboard graphics...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 2, 2012)

My barb is now Level 60 and the Siegebreaker is the latest boss I've killed in Act III Hell.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 2, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> My barb is now Level 60 and the Siegebreaker is the latest boss I've killed in Act III Hell.



What are your stats now?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got Belial down in Hell mode.  Took a cpl of SP tries and then a 4 player co op that failed 2 times, one person left and then we downed him.


----------



## araditus (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally got to act 3 inferno on my barb (tank spec) then i returned the game.... lol  if you dont believe battle tag is hazz0#1546


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 2, 2012)

Cyberpowerpc has delayed my gaming laptop build by another week which comes with Diablo 3.
http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Xplorer_X1M_Gaming_Notebook/

Anyone with an unused guest pass for me to get familiar with Diablo 3 until my real Diablo 3 arrives?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 3, 2012)

araditus said:


> Finally got to act 3 inferno on my barb (tank spec) then i returned the game.... lol  if you dont believe battle tag is hazz0#1546



so a company will let you buy a game, spend 50-60+ hours on it then return it? seems like a pretty poor business model (not to mention, a poor consumer model). A friend of mine worked at the return desk at walmart. People would return half eaten fruit and vegetables and cake on a regular bases. sad. how'd you manage to return it? also, how'd you get past act 2?


----------



## xenocide (Jun 3, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> so a company will let you buy a game, spend 50-60+ hours on it then return it? seems like a pretty poor business model (not to mention, a poor consumer model). A friend of mine worked at the return desk at walmart. People would return half eaten fruit and vegetables and cake on a regular bases. sad. how'd you manage to return it? also, how'd you get past act 2?



Better question is why would you return a game that gave you ~25-30 hours a week of enjoyment?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Better question is why would you return a game that gave you ~25-30 hours a week of enjoyment?



how does it even work? unless they deactivate his key (the store he returned it to contacts blizzard) he'd still have the game working.


----------



## epicfail (Jun 3, 2012)

didnt even know stores returned games or software cuz of piracy.........


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 3, 2012)

magibeg said:


> What are your stats now?



I'm actually quite weak, 6k DPS and 40k HP.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 3, 2012)

hey I got this rare item, people are telling me its worth above 1M and such, well I checked AH and its really worth 1-5M, but I cant decide what price to sell.  what do you think? 

help me lol, my auction is 9 out of 10 and If I put too low or too high, I will waste the item or waste auction slot/time.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 3, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> hey I got this rare item, people are telling me its worth above 1M and such, well I checked AH and its really worth 1-5M, but I cant decide what price to sell.  what do you think?
> 
> help me lol, my auction is 9 out of 10 and If I put too low or too high, I will waste the item or waste auction slot/time.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/166029_3306619754722_447036083_n.jpg



Give it to me instead.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 3, 2012)

It appears that there are decent legendary items, they just come so late in the game that you already have better stuff. Kind of makes them redundant and just for collecting or something.


----------



## HTC (Jun 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It appears that there are decent legendary items, they just come so late in the game that you already have better stuff. Kind of makes them redundant and just for collecting or something.



You can use the bad ones for crafting later in the game. Whether or not the recipes that use them will provide better items or not remains to be seen.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 3, 2012)

HTC said:


> You can use the bad ones for crafting later in the game. Whether or not the recipes that use them will provide better items or not remains to be seen.



Well i found plans that require legendary crafting materials.... and it sucks big time while being super expensive.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 3, 2012)

I now have my gold farming gear. 

5k DPS, 28k HP, 109% GF.


If I use my actual gear, the first two would be higher obviously and the last one would be 0%.

8.5k DPS, 41.3k HP, 0% GF. If I retain the shoulder armor and belt from the farming gear though I can increase my resist and DPS at the expense of some HP (8.9k DPS, 38.6k HP, 26% GF). If I retain the belt from the farming gear but not the shoulder armor, it would be 9.3k DPS, 38.8k HP, 13% GF.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 3, 2012)

Well bought a crazy 1100 dps 2hander on the barb. Then realized my other equip is pretty bad for dps, and it was probably a waste of money. doh


----------



## digibucc (Jun 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> how does it even work?



by showing just how little they care about one measly little dissenter


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just bought a 2h axe, for a relatively cheap buyout price. I greatly increase my DPS (from 9.3k to 15.6k) but reduce HP (31.1k), resists and armor.  Using the 2H would help make farming faster and easier.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 3, 2012)

i got pretty lucky with a weapon 
to start i got a 800dmg wep from ah last month when hitting 60
then soon as i got into act3 inferno killed a few mobs and got this







been using it for weeks 
just want to find a baller 1hand wand


----------



## Csokis (Jun 3, 2012)

Hell Act 3!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 3, 2012)

I found my first Legendary !!! W00t !!
I accidentally sold it. It wasn't so good and I moved it in my inventory with the "to sell" stuff.
Oh well.  rofl


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 3, 2012)

cant you buy back for cheap anyways?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 3, 2012)

It was in someone else's game. lol


----------



## razaron (Jun 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I found my first Legendary !!! W00t !!
> I accidentally sold it. It wasn't so good and I moved it in my inventory with the "to sell" stuff.
> Oh well.  rofl



I've found 3. My third one was found by a L11 monk.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 3, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> hey I got this rare item, people are telling me its worth above 1M and such, well I checked AH and its really worth 1-5M, but I cant decide what price to sell.  what do you think?
> 
> help me lol, my auction is 9 out of 10 and If I put too low or too high, I will waste the item or waste auction slot/time.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/166029_3306619754722_447036083_n.jpg



It's probably worth a couple hundred thousand.  It's nearly perfect itemization for Monk's who are the most gear-dependent class in the game.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 3, 2012)

xenocide said:


> It's probably worth a couple hundred thousand.  It's nearly perfect itemization for Monk's who are the most gear-dependent class in the game.



barbs are just as uselss LOL MELEE in D3


----------



## araditus (Jun 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> how does it even work? unless they deactivate his key (the store he returned it to contacts blizzard) he'd still have the game working.



You can only return digital copies purchased as I did. They deaviate the game on your battle.net account.

Why is it unethical, for reasons i dont feel like typing a wall of text about, the game is broken, so I returned it, if you really want to know my reasons, ill share them. If you have a waashing machine that cleans 3 loads of laundry in 2 weeks, then is breaks, you have to option to wait for it to be fixed or return it. Diablo 3 was perfect in normal, nightmare and hell, inferno and the AH were broken, so I returned it, I played over 110 hours of the game btw, leveled a 60 barb and a 60 monk and a 60 wd. 

As for how I got past act 2 on my barbarian, well physical resist of 850, armor if 8500, hp/s of 2200, and 1560 life on hit with about 12000 dps made it easy, I ran with WotB, revenge/provacation leap/iron impact  charge/juggernaut, frenzy/sidearm war cry/impunity 
for passives i did tough as nails, inspiring presence, and ruthless, most of the big attacks are slow and avoidable, avoid colors on the ground (as with all blizzard games) and it really wasnt that bad, the toughesst elite group i faces was fire chains, fast molten shielding, but i loured them into a corner where they coulnt surround me with the chaiuns then afk left clicked for a while.


----------



## araditus (Jun 4, 2012)

I learned a ton about the game and all the classes esp monks and barbarians and melee is 100% viable in inferno, sadly, its a bit cookie-cutter and yes barbs can 2h without crazy perfect gear in act 2. 

If you want any tips or advice for gear or builds let me know I love helping.

On a side note, even though I returned the game, it was extremely fun for a while, however in the end, the RMAH is extremely broke and the loot tables are the real reason I returned it, fyi, hand on heart I was completely honest with the blizzard rep on the phone when he asked me why I was returning it, and he still did it. So don't feel bad for Blizzard


----------



## araditus (Jun 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Hell really is hell, and not very easy in SP!!!



What class do you play, I can offer advice, I was able to manage hell and all champion packs without relying on the AH let me know 

Usually I find single player to be the easiest whilst leveling unless you are a demon hunter with a bad bow >.>


----------



## araditus (Jun 4, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> barbs are just as uselss LOL MELEE in D3



I would love to prove to you in many ways why they are not. I played one for 92 hours, I could do a jailer/butcher run no skipping in 20 minutes. no other class can come close right now.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 4, 2012)

araditus said:


> I would love to prove to you in many ways why they are not. I played one for 92 hours, I could do a jailer/butcher run no skipping in 20 minutes. no other class can come close right now.



i can do that on my wiz lol 
there is a giant difference between act 1 and the rest of inferno
iv had couple of friends reroll from there barbs 

here is a baller monk vid inferno solo diablo makes it look easymode

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8BNsuZd6Wo


----------



## araditus (Jun 4, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> i can do that on my wiz lol
> there is a giant difference between act 1 and the rest of inferno
> iv had couple of friends reroll from there barbs
> 
> ...



I was able to do act 2 with my barb no sweat, 1600 life on hit and 55k hp make a HUGE difference with how my resist i had, that plus my hp/s healed out da wazzooo, yea act 2 was 1 shotting me when i first got to it yea, but thats how it is supposed to be, 10 hours of farm in act 1 and i had the gear/gold to go through act 2. and you dont just sit in packs and take hits, thats dumb, you go in unload and kite for 3 seconds, repeat, im ok with that style, its not like i was a glasscannon weapon throw spec..

get your barb to 2.1 attakc speed with the life on hit i had with a 1200dps 2h 3 hits per second doing 35k hits 75k crits, and see how easy barbs are, your wizard will plateau quickly, barbs and monks will get stronger everyday, always been the path of the melee, you are skill dependant, enjoy your 1 or 2 viable builds as a wizard, meanwhile as the gear comes in i was changeing my build all the time with my barb way more interesting imo watching my health pool bounce around.

also I would like to add, that any boss kill whatsoever is pointless in my book, you and I both know they are the easiest fights in the game, much more impressed with shielding + x + x + x kills than anything else, your friends are wussies for getting to act 2 saying it hurts and re rolling as if they expect to win with no effort.


----------



## HTC (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm in hell act 2, so far. When i started hell, i had about 4.2K DPS. I now have just over 13K DPS and i'm still dying like crazy against them blues and / or yellows


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 4, 2012)

I completed my first normal run with a wizard. I die pretty easy, 1-3 hits. 

I am too used to using skills to kill monsters off screen and flinching monsters when u hit them in diablo 2. I dunno, d3 is a very tiring game on the eyes.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 4, 2012)

HTC said:


> I'm in hell act 2, so far. When i started hell, i had about 4.2K DPS. I now have just over 13K DPS and i'm still dying like crazy against them blues and / or yellows



With DPS that high I can guarentee your defensive stats are too low.  You need like 15-20k HP, 200-500 resist, and a solid amount of armor--assuming you're melee.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 4, 2012)

Hell act 3 70 something hours in. I've only got 85xx DPS and 3000 Armor. Been doing alright in act 1 and 2, 3 is proving a little tricky. Lvl59

It has been a turning point for me and my armor. Might have to pay the AU a visit soon. Hoping to gain some coin first. It seems I'm going to need it.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 4, 2012)

araditus said:


> I was able to do act 2 with my barb no sweat, 1600 life on hit and 55k hp make a HUGE difference with how my resist i had, that plus my hp/s healed out da wazzooo, yea act 2 was 1 shotting me when i first got to it yea, but thats how it is supposed to be, 10 hours of farm in act 1 and i had the gear/gold to go through act 2. and you dont just sit in packs and take hits, thats dumb, you go in unload and kite for 3 seconds, repeat, im ok with that style, its not like i was a glasscannon weapon throw spec..
> 
> get your barb to 2.1 attakc speed with the life on hit i had with a 1200dps 2h 3 hits per second doing 35k hits 75k crits, and see how easy barbs are, your wizard will plateau quickly, barbs and monks will get stronger everyday, always been the path of the melee, you are skill dependant, enjoy your 1 or 2 viable builds as a wizard, meanwhile as the gear comes in i was changeing my build all the time with my barb way more interesting imo watching my health pool bounce around.
> 
> also I would like to add, that any boss kill whatsoever is pointless in my book, you and I both know they are the easiest fights in the game, much more impressed with shielding + x + x + x kills than anything else, your friends are wussies for getting to act 2 saying it hurts and re rolling as if they expect to win with no effort.



friends farmed like crazy just didn't like it one rerolled wiz other a dr
i often don't have a problem with shielding as the mobs don't tend to put them all up at the same time, while my spells are hitting everything at once still doing damage
problems i have are 
jailer + mortar  +  others = suck
jailer + mortar + ilu +  others = major suck
jailer + mortar + ilu + reflect dmg = lol skip or remake game

i do find myself splitting up packs of rares and killing them 1 by 1 sometimes when i get awful affixes

but yeah, i get what you mean packs of rares being harder then bosses lol, still the speed and fashion that monk killed diablo was good


----------



## HTC (Jun 4, 2012)

xenocide said:


> With DPS that high I can guarentee your defensive stats are too low.  You need like 15-20k HP, 200-500 resist, and a solid amount of armor--assuming you're melee.



Do these answer you questions (attach)?

I use energy armor to boost my defense and it get's to 3641 (presently) when in use.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 4, 2012)

Created a Wizard just this weekend since its the closest class I can create without spending stuff on gears (Have a WD as a main). Ended up level 51 after 20 hours, all I can say is that witch doctors are more viable for fast killing farming (zombie bear spam) than wizards. Problem with WD is that it has a mindset of "kill them first before they kill you" wheras the wizard has more defensive options to mitigate death.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 4, 2012)

HTC said:


> Do these answer you questions (attach)?
> 
> I use energy armor to boost my defense and it get's to 3641 (presently) when in use.



But you're obviously not melee...


----------



## HTC (Jun 4, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> But you're obviously not melee...



Never said i was, did i?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 4, 2012)

I am a Wiz and I just defeated King Leoric in Inferno, however I am having problems with some messed up elites, I die alot. If you remove those elites, I could probably finish Inferno all the way, 

any tips???

here are my stats
DPS: 21.6k
LIFE: 24.4k
ARMOR: 4126
Damage Reduction(Armor affects it) = 57.90%
Damage Resistance(all elements) have an average of 54%
this is when I have energy armor and force weapon activated, I use it all the time

Most of my items I bought for only 100k and below with the exception of my 830 dps 1h spear which is around 200k. this build is more like an item farmer because it has 100% item discovery bonus.

Can someone get me an item set(all armor, no hands/offhands) not necessarily green, for below 1m?

or recommend me a target DPS, Life, Armor and All Resistance?

EDIT: I just noticed I have Glass Cannon, I removed it and don't die alot now, my DPS decreased to 20k

*For people having a hard time with dying alot or being fragile, USE THIS to calculate your Effective Health. so you know what to adjust in your stats and items*


----------



## Frizz (Jun 4, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I am a Wiz and I just defeated King Leoric in Inferno, however I am having problems with some messed up elites, I die alot. If you remove those elites, I could probably finish Inferno all the way,
> 
> any tips???
> 
> ...



I would recommend get gear that focuses on INT and VIT - then you'd want that gear to either have Crit > Attack Speed> Movement Speed > Crit Bonus. Depending on your play style, I haven't reached inferno yet so I'm probably not giving you very good recommendations lol but currently despite my lack of vit I'm getting away with just maximizing my DPS, although I do die more when I'm playing with other people as I tend to be the first one to aggro all the time which could be because of the DPS but hey that is what diamond skin and mirror image is for hehe


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 4, 2012)

HTC said:


> Do these answer you questions (attach)?
> 
> I use energy armor to boost my defense and it get's to 3641 (presently) when in use.



playing a wiz myself 
near done with inferno

you can find lots of fairly decent pieces on the ah 
yes thats right you dont have to spend millions to progress or pray for drops after a days farming

Search
Armor
Rare
Int
Vit
any other stats are a bonus
max buyout 50k

i would highly recommend getting some boots with movement speed if it means sacrificing some int/vit to get in your price range still worth it

if you want a 820 damage staff i still have my old one in bank you can have add me noib#1558
should increase your damage output ALOT compared to that 370 wep you have now


----------



## Kreij (Jun 4, 2012)

My monk's at 53rd, Still in act I Hell. He's got about 2K dps and 22K life and he does okay.
I have to switch to hit-and-run tactics when I encounter a group of yellows (expecially if they are chained and molten) and pick them off one at a time, but it's doable (just takes longer). My Mystic Ally comes in handy too.
I like the challenge a lot more than nightmare.

BTW : Anyone find the random dungeon pop called "Developer Hell"? Pretty funny.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Kreij said:


> My monk's at 53rd, Still in act I Hell. He's got about 2K dps and 22K life and he does okay.
> I have to switch to hit-and-run tactics when I encounter a group of yellows (expecially if they are chained and molten) and pick them off one at a time, but it's doable (just takes longer). My Mystic Ally comes in handy too.
> I like the challenge a lot more than nightmare.
> 
> BTW : Anyone find the random dungeon pop called "Developer Hell"? Pretty funny.



You HAVE to switch to hit and run with those kind of mobs. That's what us melee classes get LOL.

RE: Developer Hell, nope never encountered it. I always end up with the right crypt at the first one I go in to.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 4, 2012)

random said:


> I would recommend get gear that focuses on INT and VIT - then you'd want that gear to either have Crit > Attack Speed> Movement Speed > Crit Bonus. Depending on your play style, I haven't reached inferno yet so I'm probably not giving you very good recommendations lol but currently despite my lack of vit I'm getting away with just maximizing my DPS, although I do die more when I'm playing with other people as I tend to be the first one to aggro all the time which could be because of the DPS but hey that is what diamond skin and mirror image is for hehe






bbmarley said:


> playing a wiz myself
> near done with inferno
> 
> you can find lots of fairly decent pieces on the ah
> ...



Thanks, Int Vit Stacking only is enough for inferno??? What about Resistance? and Armor? If you look above posts there are my stats, help me improve on the defensive side

EDIT: to bbmarley Can i have that staff?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2012)

xenocide said:


> With DPS that high I can guarentee your defensive stats are too low.  You need like 15-20k HP, 200-500 resist, and a solid amount of armor--assuming you're melee.



I moved through hell without ever going for resistance on my Barb (and I played a 4 player game most of the time and was a 2 handed tank).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 4, 2012)

Just beat Diablo in Hell mode, no to farm for Inferno gear for my monk... He cant take a hit worth shit atm


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 4, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Thanks, Int Vit Stacking only is enough for inferno??? What about Resistance? and Armor? If you look above posts there are my stats, help me improve on the defensive side
> 
> EDIT: to bbmarley Can i have that staff?



the staff is 2h, your 830dps 1hand spear is prob a bunch better combined with source or shield
int vit is working ok for me 
you should use archon and will kill packs of rares with more ease

edit here is pic of my stats


----------



## HTC (Jun 4, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> the staff is 2h, your 830dps 1hand spear is prob a bunch better combined with source or shield
> int vit is working ok for me
> you should use archon and will kill packs of rares with more ease
> 
> edit here is pic of my stats



I used to use archon allot but i don't use it anymore: found the mirror image to be more effective and use electrocute to kill everything, with 5 or 6 arcane orbs in rapid succession here and there. This works because of the increased attack speed (check attach, with the weapon on). I don't die as often but i still die allot 

Meanwhile, i got me a 536 DPS one handed wand (attach) but it has no INT: the boost from the previous one is just over 3K DPS but @ a cost of resistances and i think that's why i keep dying @ Beliel. @ least, i give him much more dmg then in nightmare, which means my tactics are almost there, i think.

Thank you for the offer, btw.


----------



## araditus (Jun 4, 2012)

Kreij said:


> My monk's at 53rd, Still in act I Hell. He's got about 2K dps and 22K life and he does okay.
> I have to switch to hit-and-run tactics when I encounter a group of yellows (expecially if they are chained and molten) and pick them off one at a time, but it's doable (just takes longer). My Mystic Ally comes in handy too.
> I like the challenge a lot more than nightmare.
> 
> BTW : Anyone find the random dungeon pop called "Developer Hell"? Pretty funny.



When I was leveling my monk I used dual wield with weapons with bonus attack speed and a socket with at least 100 LoH, I didnt care what the other affixes were, I put 2 105 LoH gems in them. I used Fists of thunder /quickness (16%dodge buff) the 15% dodge passive when dual wielding, crippling wave/concussion (20% dmg reduction) Resolve (25% dmg reduction) and trancendence (healed for spirit spent) for skills I used serenity(healing rune) holylight or w.e withthe spirit regeneration rune, air ally, and mantra of healing with the extra hp/s rune, just run through fists of thrunder on third attack do crippling wave, and switch them, you can stack the runes, its very easy, when you are surrounded by more than 6 mobs, I would justspam crippling wave bc of the amazing healing it did, give it a shot, thats the same build I used from lvl 34-60 and also all the way through act 1 and half of act 2

this gave my guy around 57% dodge and a ton of healing crippling wave would often heal mee for 3500 or more plus the 700 hp/s i had from 2 pieces of ger plus healing mantra it was a cake walk)

Life on hit in big numbers, and attack speed in big numbers is the way for melee to survive in dps mode in inferno, when it comes to your molten chains guys, back your self into a corner they cant get on either side on you, then you are good to go


----------



## xenocide (Jun 4, 2012)

Life on Hit is the big stat for Monks, it's followed closely by AS.  I have been farming Act 1 Inferno and actually switched from CW+Concussion with Resolve to FoT+Thunder Clap with Resolve.  The damage reductions stack multiplicatively, so it's more like a total 30% DR, which isn't a huge difference over 25%, and FoT with TC has much better mobility, Spirit Ganeration, and DPS.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 4, 2012)

HTC said:


> I used to use archon allot but i don't use it anymore: found the mirror image to be more effective and use electrocute to kill everything, with 5 or 6 arcane orbs in rapid succession here and there. This works because of the increased attack speed (check attach, with the weapon on). I don't die as often but i still die allot
> 
> Meanwhile, i got me a 536 DPS one handed wand (attach) but it has no INT: the boost from the previous one is just over 3K DPS but @ a cost of resistances and i think that's why i keep dying @ Beliel. @ least, i give him much more dmg then in nightmare, which means my tactics are almost there, i think.
> 
> Thank you for the offer, btw.



i think you should upgrade your weapon as it gives 90% of your dmg pretty much 
look for int on other pieces


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anybody have a guest pass? after looking around I think this game will fit into my style.

Also has anybody tried the Demon Hunter? I always like Hunter/Range


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 4, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> the staff is 2h, your 830dps 1hand spear is prob a bunch better combined with source or shield
> int vit is working ok for me
> you should use archon and will kill packs of rares with more ease
> 
> edit here is pic of my stats



I thought the staff is 1h, anyways, After 1 hour of lurking around AH I finally got my build, Got my perfect balance of Health, DPS and Defense. I also removed Glass Cannon I don't need that extra DPS anymore

here is the screenshot


----------



## Kreij (Jun 4, 2012)

araditus said:


> When I was leveling my monk I used dual wield with weapons with bonus attack speed and a socket with at least 100 LoH, I didnt care what the other affixes were, I put 2 105 LoH gems in them. I used Fists of thunder /quickness (16%dodge buff) the 15% dodge passive when dual wielding, crippling wave/concussion (20% dmg reduction) Resolve (25% dmg reduction) and trancendence (healed for spirit spent) for skills I used serenity(healing rune) holylight or w.e withthe spirit regeneration rune, air ally, and mantra of healing with the extra hp/s rune, just run through fists of thrunder on third attack do crippling wave, and switch them, you can stack the runes, its very easy, when you are surrounded by more than 6 mobs, I would justspam crippling wave bc of the amazing healing it did, give it a shot, thats the same build I used from lvl 34-60 and also all the way through act 1 and half of act 2
> 
> this gave my guy around 57% dodge and a ton of healing crippling wave would often heal mee for 3500 or more plus the 700 hp/s i had from 2 pieces of ger plus healing mantra it was a cake walk)
> 
> Life on hit in big numbers, and attack speed in big numbers is the way for melee to survive in dps mode in inferno, when it comes to your molten chains guys, back your self into a corner they cant get on either side on you, then you are good to go



Wow. That's pretty involved. I just pick the skills that look the coolest when I'm playing.
I just never get tired of watching flaming, spinning kicks with knockback.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 4, 2012)

picked up a good set of boots from farming the Old Ruins Cellar in Inferno mode.  many thanks to Diablo Fans for the farming spots


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

Man... I feel like TMM right now and just having jaw dropping effects everytime I look in here.. my lvl15 DH is a baby...


----------



## araditus (Jun 4, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Wow. That's pretty involved. I just pick the skills that look the coolest when I'm playing.
> I just never get tired of watching flaming, spinning kicks with knockback.



You should at least try my way of having fun  you will like how much you can tank. btw for lvl 53, you should beable to find 2 weapons on the ah of my description for less than 25k each


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 4, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Thanks, Int Vit Stacking only is enough for inferno??? What about Resistance? and Armor? If you look above posts there are my stats, help me improve on the defensive side
> 
> EDIT: to bbmarley Can i have that staff?




you can get a 1handed weapon for cheap.. I got mine for 120k, doing 740DPS' max damage on weapon is 750, Poison damage + Intel + vit.

Doing not soo bad rightnow, 23k.

Using:

Energy armor + 40% res or + 20 arcane power, but 40% + res is very useful
Magic weapon for damage
Diamond skin + the rune that absorb more
Venom Hydra
Blizzard
shock pulse piercing orb

Passive are + 20 arcane, max duration armor + 300 life per second and Glass canon. I could use cold one for 20% damage.

Just killed skeleton king alone on Inferno mode. The problem also is for some Champion, fast or molten/motar, whe nthey throw fire. On the rest, their life just go very fast.

24k life, but might get higher, maybe remove glass canon when soloing, and go more def. This is something to look, if you play alone, try being more resistant with very good damage, when coop, wit ha tank, easier, you go full damage.. Well, that's how I see it


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 4, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> picked up a good set of boots from farming the Old Ruins Cellar in Inferno mode.  many thanks to Diablo Fans for the farming spots
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120604/Capture046.gif



no movement % on them? send to the salvage pile!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 4, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> no movement % on them? send to the salvage pile!



the boots were way better than the non 60 boots  i need to do alot of farming to get some gear >_< might go to act 4 in hell mode to grind some gold.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 5, 2012)

So i was playing with Kurgan and a couple other buddies selling some stuff and repairing and when i sold my last item i noticed something awesome.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone wants to farm gold with me? lol


----------



## xenocide (Jun 5, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Anyone wants to farm gold with me? lol



If you're doing Inferno Act I farming add me and send me a message if you see me on.  I've been farming it for the last week and have it down to a science lol.



ufgy20 said:


> So i was playing with Kurgan and a couple other buddies selling some stuff and repairing and when i sold my last item i noticed something awesome.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120605/Capture152.jpg



Your damage is wayyyyy too low.  You need a better weapon badly.


----------



## zargana (Jun 5, 2012)

@ufgy20

I agree with xenocide, your damage is too low. I have 56 lvl monk and has almost 6k dmg. Other stats looks like ok. U can find cheap weapons on AH. I buyed my weapon for 5k. 

And why you use exp gem on your head?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 5, 2012)

araditus said:


> You should at least try my way of having fun  you will like how much you can tank. btw for lvl 53, you should beable to find 2 weapons on the ah of my description for less than 25k each



My response was tongue-in-cheek, arad. I did read your methods and I do try difference things especially things recommended here on TPU.

No AH for me. Finding my own stuff is a huge part of what makes the game fun for me, even if it means slower progress and more deaths while hunting. 
All the items I find in game that I save, I give to other players, not even my alts.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Selling items:


Spoiler











Any offers?


----------



## xenocide (Jun 5, 2012)

This is what I'm sitting on;



Spoiler











Also I never posted my info to get added to the list; xeno#1879


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 5, 2012)

zargana said:


> @ufgy20
> 
> I agree with xenocide, your damage is too low. I have 56 lvl monk and has almost 6k dmg. Other stats looks like ok. U can find cheap weapons on AH. I buyed my weapon for 5k.
> 
> And why you use exp gem on your head?



Doubt it has anything to do with his weapon, I'm not sure on Monk abilities, but he is running 100% tank, I don't think he is running any DPS passives or anything. I usually run with him on my Wiz and last night it was him and 3 Wiz, so he stands there and takes it as we nuke it down, the number he puts out are less important than the fact that he can stand there and take the abuse. But thats his alt, as the wizz is mine, we have been AHing the whole time while leveling, so I'm pretty sure his gear is decently top notch, so thats why I assume it's a passive/skills thing, he's probably just running more of a tank build than most are as he doesn't need to be solo viable.

And we are all using xp gems in our helms, simply because they are alts, be just been blowing through the levels, last week we made these characters and went from 1 to 45 in 2 days


----------



## Kreij (Jun 5, 2012)

Interesting build Xeno. You do about 10x the damage my monk does, but have around the same life.

Here's what my dud looks like ...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Also, maintenance on June 6th, 5AM-11AM PDT.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep i know my damage is low. wearing level 51 gear across the board. paid maybe 55k for all that gear. just milking it until i hit 60 then im dropping my entire load on gear. my spec is pure survive ability, 3 of my skills are heals another is the vortex to pull everything to me and a wind ally to keep my spirit up. im solely specced for tanking and being able to keep things clumped up so dps can burn it all down. i solo killed a skeleton yellow named with 3 adds and arcane enchanted. the dps just couldnt fight in the confined spaces so i just burned it down. took a minute or two but saved repair bills for buddies.. half the time it comes to me tanking 12 adds while my buddies repair and clean out their bags. i like playing diablo quite differently then the rest, use my abilities to just take the hits while my friends burn, i run the damage montra from time to time but its no necessarily needed

and yes this is my alt.. my DH has 52k damage and almost 20k damage without the crit buff


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 5, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Selling items:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



All garbage, with the exception of those level 59 pants. Too bad they don't have resist all!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 5, 2012)

Seems that inferno Act 1 seems pretty easy or doable to me, I have around 28k Dps, 29k Life, and an Effective Health of 200k according to this http://messor.fi/D3/

Any idea if I can do Act II to finish or I need some upgrades?



xenocide said:


> If you're doing Inferno Act I farming add me and send me a message if you see me on.  I've been farming it for the last week and have it down to a science lol.


I added u, xeno#1879


I am also selling some items if anyone would want it, add me lyndonguitar#1663


Spoiler








1 = 40k
2 = 100k SOLD
3 = 70k SOLD
4 = 100k
5 = 25k
6 = 25k
7 = 500k
8 = 40k
9 = 50k





1 = 200k
2 = 200k
3 = 60k
4 = 15k
5 = 30k
6 = 30k
7 = 150k
8 = 25k
9 = 500k
10 = 80k


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 5, 2012)

A useful enough legendary:









NinkobEi said:


> All garbage, with the exception of those level 59 pants. Too bad they don't have resist all!



You're either interested (you say so) or not (you don't say anything, or you simply say "no"). Your opinion of the items is not what I'm asking for. Your post is more of a garbage than those items.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 5, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> A useful enough legendary:
> http://i.imgur.com/bchac.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Just thought I'd help you clear out some Stash space. no one buys 55+ weapons (or even 50+ weapons) under 300 dps. Hell, hardly anyone buys 60 weapons under 600 dps.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 5, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Just thought I'd help you clear out some Stash space. no one buys 55+ weapons (or even 50+ weapons) under 300 dps. Hell, hardly anyone buys 60 weapons under 600 dps.



I agree with this,

but he also had good items with requirements around level 30-40, thats good for the auction hall

EDIT: did you guys see what i'm selling? you might like some items


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 5, 2012)

Lvl 60 Demon Hunter, dual one-handers, 50k Crit DPS

Act 2 requires experience in manslaughter for crying out loud. Any ideas when questing at Oasis?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 5, 2012)

Deadlyraver said:


> Lvl 60 Demon Hunter, dual one-handers, 50k Crit DPS
> 
> Act 2 requires experience in manslaughter for crying out loud. Any ideas when questing at Oasis?



Shoot while running away, if you can't kill them all before you end up back at the entrance of the dungeon especially with those messed up elites, restart away


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 5, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Shoot while running away, if you can't kill them all before you end up back at the entrance of the dungeon especially with those messed up elites, restart away



Happens too often with Fast and Extra HP. Should I replace my Archery passive with Tactical Advantage for more survivability? Sharpshooter and Steady Aim are my other passives.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 5, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Shoot while running away, if you can't kill them all before you end up back at the entrance of the dungeon especially with those messed up elites, restart away



If youre playing Inferno, Defense is the key, While lower difficulties allowed you to primarily focus on outputting as much DPS as possible, Inferno is different, it requires a bit more caution. DPS is still important, but make sure you still have some defensive capabilites.

I was having trouble on Inferno myself because I was focusing too much on the Damage, I changed my items and build to a more defensive one and balance it with my DPS.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 5, 2012)

Deadlyraver said:


> Lvl 60 Demon Hunter, dual one-handers, 50k Crit DPS
> 
> Act 2 requires experience in manslaughter for crying out loud. Any ideas when questing at Oasis?



Skip straight to act 3. No point dallying around act 2 unless you need some rainbow.


----------



## Csokis (Jun 5, 2012)

Diablo 3 AFK Gold Farming Method

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWftrtS3KO4


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 5, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Diablo 3 AFK Gold Farming Method
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWftrtS3KO4



that will be patched soon


----------



## araditus (Jun 5, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Diablo 3 AFK Gold Farming Method
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWftrtS3KO4



I can make probably what he makes in 6 hours in about 30 minutes in a 5 stack act 1 inferno run, but mines active his is passive


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 6, 2012)

you can make hundreds of thousands an hour with cheap ass gold find gear 
act1 inferno > reign of the black king > the royal crypt
just run round smash all vase get like 10-20k a run pending gf gear 
1 run takes like a minute
just log out resume game have fun


----------



## xenocide (Jun 6, 2012)

araditus said:


> I can make probably what he makes in 6 hours in about 30 minutes in a 5 stack act 1 inferno run, but mines active his is passive



Doing 3x Defiled Crypts and Halls of Agony through the Butcher I make about 100-150k just in gold and selling blues\yellows.  Takes me about an hour or so I'd say.


----------



## v12dock (Jun 6, 2012)

I just found a very funny looking icon in the game...


----------



## epicfail (Jun 6, 2012)

geting it quite delayed but 

Gavinblaster#1926


----------



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2012)

I cousin farms elite packs and does butcher or azmodan with 230% MF gear on his wizard, and he sells the blues/yellows, but often he finds one good enough to sell for 50K ~ 2m in the AH. He made 6~7m very quickly, his friend started doing that a week before him and his at 15m


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I cousin farms elite packs and does butcher or azmodan with 230% MF gear on his wizard, and he sells the blues/yellows, but often he finds one good enough to sell for 50K ~ 2m in the AH. He made 6~7m very quickly, his friend started doing that a week before him and his at 15m



it makes me sad that to get my MF up, i'd have to lose my DPS/vitality


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Diablo 3 AFK Gold Farming Method
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWftrtS3KO4



I tried it a couple of times and I Cant find two towers together


----------



## araditus (Jun 6, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I tried it a couple of times and I Cant find two towers together



It has already been patched to where they dont spawn close enough and thorns will attack towers


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> it makes me sad that to get my MF up, i'd have to lose my DPS/vitality



the trick is to put your mf gear on when the mob/boss has like 5% hp then kill it easy


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

araditus said:


> It has already been patched to where they dont spawn close enough and thorns will attack towers



Nevermind, I found two and im doin it now lol, got 20k in 5mins

Even created a macro to keep pushing the energy armor button so I get armor all the time and i don't get booted up for AFK


```
#MaxThreadsPerHotkey 2
$Space::
PressKey := ! PressKey   ;Toggle PressKey True/False
Loop
{   If ! PressKey
      Break         ;If PressKey is False, stop pressing key
   Send, s3
   Sleep 500      ;Delay between keypresses
}
Return
#MaxThreadsPerHotkey 1
```


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 6, 2012)

man I feel like a sucker to not used any exploits so far. all the good resplendent chests (while leveling) are gone, now all we get is loot from named. what's next? removing gold from jugs completely? and all the prices on the AH are going way high. I should have bought string of ears a week ago for 200k..now they are 600k ><


----------



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Nevermind, I found two and im doin it now lol, got 20k in 5mins
> 
> Even created a macro to keep pushing the energy armor button so I get armor all the time and i don't get booted up for AFK
> 
> ...



what macro thing are you using? I'd like one to press 4,3,1 every 10 seconds


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> man I feel like a sucker to not used any exploits so far. all the good resplendent chests (while leveling) are gone, now all we get is loot from named. what's next? removing gold from jugs completely? and all the prices on the AH are going way high. I should have bought string of ears a week ago for 200k..now they are 600k ><



Diablo 3's becoming a "play early to win" game


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> what macro thing are you using? I'd like one to press 4,3,1 every 10 seconds



AutoHotkey program.

this will be the code, press space to start it and press space to end

```
#MaxThreadsPerHotkey 2
$Space::
PressKey := ! PressKey   ;Toggle PressKey True/False
Loop
{   If ! PressKey
      Break         ;If PressKey is False, stop pressing key
   Send, 431
   Sleep 10000      ;Delay between keypresses
}
Return
#MaxThreadsPerHotkey 1
```


----------



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2012)

yay the farming is going well  I'm using storm armor with the first rune (the thing that envelops you with 6 seconds of lightning randomly and does 50% damage or wtv), familiar and magic weapon. I think that storm armor with no rune would be much more than enough though

it doesn't give you exp but stuff does drop... I'm only lvl 28, didn't really put any gold or mf gear, just mostly intelligence gear (my dps is 1050 because of lack of gems etc lol). I'm obviously in normal for now but the farming doesn't seem very good, it's looking like 10K per hour + 5~10K per hour in items. I'll leave it for a couple hours and see if I get at least 30K I'll be somewhat satisfied

people say they get 100K in nightmare, I was hoping something like 30~50K per hour in normal but it doesn't seem to be going that way. item and gold don't disappear right? I wanna try and leave everything on the floor for a couple hours and take it all in one shot to see how much I made


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2012)

araditus said:


> I can make probably what he makes in 6 hours in about 30 minutes in a 5 stack act 1 inferno run, but mines active his is passive



What them dudes have failed to notice is that, if you kill a pack of blues / yellow, you get a 30 minute boost in GF / MF: i have 65 GF / 12 MF but this gets me more then 120 GF / 50 MF and this stacks, btw.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> yay the farming is going well  I'm using storm armor with the first rune (the thing that envelops you with 6 seconds of lightning randomly and does 50% damage or wtv), familiar and magic weapon. I think that storm armor with no rune would be much more than enough though
> 
> it doesn't give you exp but stuff does drop... I'm only lvl 28, didn't really put any gold or mf gear, just mostly intelligence gear (my dps is 1050 because of lack of gems etc lol). I'm obviously in normal for now but the farming doesn't seem very good, it's looking like 10K per hour + 5~10K per hour in items. I'll leave it for a couple hours and see if I get at least 30K I'll be somewhat satisfied
> 
> people say they get 100K in nightmare, I was hoping something like 30~50K per hour in normal but it doesn't seem to be going that way. item and gold don't disappear right? I wanna try and leave everything on the floor for a couple hours and take it all in one shot to see how much I made




Its been an hour since I tried this, I got 70k in an hour, with 105% GF, With LOTS I mean LOTS of items on the ground, didnt even bother to pick anything up, wonder, how much I can earn selling these items.

Ive leave it for couple of hours and post a screenshot before I pick it all up again


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Its been an hour since I tried this, I got 70k in an hour, with 105% GF, With LOTS I mean LOTS of items on the ground, didnt even bother to pick anything up, wonder, how much I can earn selling these items.
> 
> Ive leave it for couple of hours and post a screenshot before I pick it all up again



Try doing it again for ~30 minutes but this time kill @ least 2 packs of blues / yellows.

Believe me: it makes a TON of difference!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2012)

HTC said:


> Try doing it again for ~30 minutes but this time kill @ least 2 packs of blues / yellows.
> 
> Believe me: it makes a TON of difference!



interesting mechanic, that


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

After 1 more hour of afk farming..

what you're seeing is not all the items, most are hidden and will only appear as you pick up the items

EDIT: I've filled my inventory a couple of times now with blues to sell after that two hours of farming. but I can still see alot of blues waiting to be picked up.

EDIT 2: there has to be some sort of item drop model limit in the game. as I pick up items I still see some additional items dropping out of nowhere


----------



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2012)

I tried for 1h30 in normal with 0 gold find, and I got ~20K in gold, and ~5K in item... items are not really worth picking up as you gotta clear ALL whites to see other items that don't show up...

~15K per hour gold is pretty bad lol


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I tried for 1h30 in normal with 0 gold find, and I got ~20K in gold, and ~5K in item... items are not really worth picking up as you gotta clear ALL whites to see other items that don't show up...
> 
> ~15K per hour gold is pretty bad lol



Well on nightmare its pretty good, I got around 200k+ now

Gold Find is 103%


----------



## zargana (Jun 6, 2012)

My opinion for item and gold farming: Its totally waste of time. 

My strategy is
When u start to play with your main u get some basic items with other classes attributes. And you dont have big stash to store those items.
1. priority is expand your stash
2. priority made 4 more chars from the other classes (u can use them as a stash)
3. share the items which r useful to each class. 
4. the most important thing try to lvl them all together (best option choose demon hunter or monk for main, because they use dex and you can trade the items between)
5. Best option keep the lvl difference between main and alt at 10-15 (example if your monk is 11, your barb should be 1 lvl) 
6. Maybe your main will have issues on dps, but the alts will like gods.
7. After all classes hit max lvl, you will discover, you are rich.

My monk is 56, barb 32, wiz 18, dhun 13, wdoc 8. Stash at 2nd lvl, bs 8, jc i dont remember is 7 or 8.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I tried for 1h30 in normal with 0 gold find, and I got ~20K in gold, and ~5K in item... items are not really worth picking up as you gotta clear ALL whites to see other items that don't show up...
> 
> ~15K per hour gold is pretty bad lol



I make 10-12K a run in Inferno act 1.  Start with rumsford at the gate and search the cellars and do wretched mothers quest until at asks u to take portal.  my gold find is very low atm and i still manage to make decent coin.  Hell mode of this works ok too. 

Also the cellar in the old ruins spawns a treasure goblin at times that has a chance to drop a legendary item, even if not several blues and a yellow sometimes is all good too.

edit: i didnt see u wernt 60 yet, my bad >_<


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 6, 2012)

My barb is 60, monk is 12, DH is 11, wiz is 2, wd is 1, another wiz is 1.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

Maintenance in 10mins, they might patch the AFK farming method


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a 55th monk, 23rd monk, 8th barb, 7th wiz, 3rd WD and a 1st barb.
I almost always play my main. Alts are for grouping with other people not as high level, the occasional gold gathering or when I just want a break from hell level so I can feel heroic again and not just like a punching bag.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 6, 2012)

When I farm with my 60 barb in Nightmare, I do so when my friends who are of lower level are playing. I help them progress. Well, except for that girl where I just lure all the monsters to her and let them kill her. Then I kill the monsters. Sometimes, when relatively near a checkpoint, I lure the monsters to her, let her die, do it again, until she can finally kill them off.


----------



## zargana (Jun 6, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> when i farm with my 60 barb in nightmare, i do so when my friends who are of lower level are playing. I help them progress. Well, except for that girl where i just lure all the monsters to her and let them kill her. Then i kill the monsters. Sometimes, when relatively near a checkpoint, i lure the monsters to her, let her die, do it again, until she can finally kill them off.



lol


----------



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUU the maintenance dced me so my overnight farm was useless


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Auction House
> Damaged items can now be sold on the auction house
> Once sold, damaged items will be repaired automatically when moved from the purchasing player's Completed tab to their stash
> Please note that unsold damage items will not be automatically repaired when returned to the seller's stash



Best news ever (for those who use the AH)


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUU the maintenance dced me so my overnight farm was useless



I guess that's one way for Blizzard to fix afk farming. 


@Entropy : Why does having the ability to sell damaged/broken items change anything?
Since they are auto-repaired upon purchase I don't see prices going down or anything.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I guess that's one way for Blizzard to fix afk farming.
> 
> 
> @Entropy : Why does having the ability to sell damaged/broken items change anything?
> Since they are auto-repaired upon purchase I don't see prices going down or anything.



You got a point there. I think the source of the issue is control. Not for Blizzard, but for us.

You see, in WoW auctions were easily changed by sellers eager to undercut the competition, allowing the value of items to drop considerably if they turn out more common or convenient overtime. In Diablo, however, auctions are on a timer of 5min to be changed instead of all the time, leaving no opportunity to react if there's an undercut. This leaves the prices stiff or frozen, allowing it's value to retain longer overtime. Get that over the number of eager gold farmers involved in bidding wars and you got higher price encouragements.

I sold bracers for a whopping 600k bid, expecting just 100k to pay off a friend for an amulet I got last week. Too many people are starving of items I tell ya.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

Deadlyraver said:


> You got a point there. I think the source of the issue is control. Not for Blizzard, but for us.
> 
> You see, in WoW auctions were easily changed by sellers eager to undercut the competition, allowing the value of items to drop considerably if they turn out more common or convenient overtime. In Diablo, however, auctions are on a timer of 5min to be changed instead of all the time, leaving no opportunity to react if there's an undercut. This leaves the prices stiff or frozen, allowing it's value to retain longer overtime. Get that over the number of eager gold farmers involved in bidding wars and you got higher price encouragements.



Okay, I can understand how not being able to change prices on auctions constantly can affect pricing, but how does damaged/broken make any difference?
Only thing I can see is that it saves you the gold/time to repair it, which is pretty negligable compared to the AH pricing.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay, I can understand how not being able to change prices on auctions constantly can affect pricing, but how does damaged/broken make any difference?
> Only thing I can see is that it saves you the gold/time to repair it, which is pretty negligable compared to the AH pricing.



That is right, but repairs for AH items to be sold might play a role in the increasing traffic that "37" the community all day because players realize the condition of their items and have to connect to another server just to fix an item. This new patch rule can solve a part of Error 37 as a result.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Only thing I can see is that it saves you the gold/time to repair it, which is pretty negligable compared to the AH pricing.



It just saves you the gold/time to repair it, and I don't think that's a "negligable" (sic) effect.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUU the maintenance dced me so my overnight farm was useless



Thank god I was online when the server announce the maintenance. I picked all the gold up


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 6, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Thank god I was online when the server announce the maintenance. I picked all the gold up



Problem is that you won't use the gold until Blizzard finishes their one day late maintenance.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I guess that's one way for Blizzard to fix afk farming.
> 
> 
> @Entropy : Why does having the ability to sell damaged/broken items change anything?
> Since they are auto-repaired upon purchase I don't see prices going down or anything.



Because it would save you time into starting a game, sending the item into your inventory, repairing them. saves you time and gold, and server load at blizzards end.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

Deadlyraver said:


> Problem is that you won't use the gold until Blizzard finishes their one day late maintenance.



Well even If they fixed it up, the gold is already mine, I don't think they can track the gold that I earned from that farming and remove it from me lol


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 6, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Well even If they fixed it up, the gold is already mine, I don't think they can track the gold that I earned from that farming lol and remove it from me lol



Until they fix Royal Crypts I can agree.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 6, 2012)

Is royal crypts really that big of a gold farm? Some guy paid me 500k to open a game for him down there. the sad thing is, he had better gear than I did.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Well even If they fixed it up, the gold is already mine, I don't think they can track the gold that I earned from that farming and remove it from me lol



I work for Blizzard part-time hunting down afk farmers. Your gold is history. 

Thanks for the input on the AH guys. I don't use it and it's interesting to hear your input on it. I wonder how many players don't use the AH at all?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Is royal crypts really that big of a gold farm? Some guy paid me 500k to open a game for him down there. the sad thing is, he had better gear than I did.



Me might be planning on farming nonstop for days so he paid you 500k, and Its not big of a gold farm, but you could get item drops that would sell for around 1M in the AH. He wouldn't pay 500k if he weren't that confident he could get it back and earn



Kreij said:


> I work for Blizzard part-time hunting down afk farmers. Your gold is history.
> 
> Thanks for the input on the AH guys. I don't use it and it's interesting to hear your input on it. I wonder how many players don't use the AH at all?



What AFK Farming???


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I work for Blizzard part-time hunting down afk farmers. Your gold is history.
> 
> Thanks for the input on the AH guys. I don't use it and it's interesting to hear your input on it. I wonder how many players don't use the AH at all?



Meh, don't care where you work. Blizzard to me is just another company that enjoys hobbies such as Cash Showering and Ferrari Bumper Cars.

To tell you the truth, I would rather have Blizzard track down every exploit and close it down, to make the game fair and worth the time to farm. People exploit because others do, forcing them to do it as well, and so does the AH.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, prices on everything has gone way up even though there are more people farming the items now, and thus more items to sell. I'm probably the only one in existence that sells items for 15-50k lol


----------



## Csokis (Jun 6, 2012)

Patch 1.0.3 Design Preview

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6262208


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Yeah, prices on everything has gone way up even though there are more people farming the items now, and thus more items to sell. I'm probably the only one in existence that sells items for 15-50k lol



post here the pics of what you're selling, Auction limit is 10 items so you could use an extra gold income here lol!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> post here the pics of what you're selling, Auction limit is 10 items so you could use an extra gold income here lol!



While I like your enthusiasm, please don't turn the clubhouse into an extension of the AH.
It's for discussing the game, not advertising items.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Patch 1.0.3 Design Preview
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6262208



"We’re removing the bonus monster damage per additional player in a coop game. Our design goal is for players who prefer to play solo to be able to play solo, and players who prefer to play in groups to be able to play in a group. "

*I don't like this change. I think It is better to have a settings control where you could vote with your party whether you would like to harden up the monsters a bit based on party or not.*

"We’re currently evaluating repair costs between 4x and 6x their current values" *OMG lol*

"Flawless Square
3 Square + 20,000 gold + 2 Tomes  = 2 square + 100 gold + 2 Tomes"

*I feel sorry for those people who spent alot of gold crafting these gems*

"Inferno balance right now has a difficulty gap in which Act I feels about right, but Act II feels like trying to bust through a brick wall. In patch 1.0.3 we’re going to be lowering that wall by adjusting the damage and health of monsters in Inferno Act II, III and IV. "

*In short a more easy Inferno*


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 6, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Is royal crypts really that big of a gold farm? Some guy paid me 500k to open a game for him down there. the sad thing is, he had better gear than I did.



mentioned this a couple of pages back

no its not about the items maybe lucky to get 1 or 2 each run
you go in there with all gold find gear on like 200%+ 
its cheap from the ah and other stats don't matter as you will only run into like 3 skeletons 
go in there smash all vase collect gold and leave game then resume just rinse repeat 
seen guy making 600k an hour farming it
i dont have as much gf as him and made a little lower, still very profitable


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2012)

New patch is looking good, I like most of what I hear.



Kreij said:


> Why does having the ability to sell damaged/broken items change anything?
> Since they are auto-repaired upon purchase I don't see prices going down or anything.



Because ifyou have 2 or 3 bank tabs full of items, some you have used, some you haven't, and you decide to go sell them. Then you notice numerous ones in random spots are damaged items, you now need to remember each and every item, exit the AH open a game, open your bank, grab all the items (I usually can't remember them all as my banks decently full), then run to a vendor to repair them. It just becomes a pain. I wish they would change it to allow stat comparison of items on the AH to your damaged items, thats annoying too, but doesn't put so much of a tax on my memory.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 6, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I'm probably the only one in existence that sells items for 15-50k lol



i do it too   i dont like my AH being full of non selling auctions, so i put the price down on them and hope for the best.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 6, 2012)

Alright here are my things for sale. 
Personal favorite is the ring of the bear


Spoiler



Borrowed these from another thread, just put them all together in one image.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 6, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Alright here are my things for sale.
> Personal favorite is the ring of the bear
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'ed at grim quill


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys I really want to try this game out, but do you have to have always on Internet? because mine turns on and off randomly. I was hoping it was use internet to get on, but can keep playing with out it.

Also does anyone have a spare Guest Pass I can use?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey guys I really want to try this game out, but do you have to have always on Internet?



Yes,



Delta6326 said:


> because mine turns on and off randomly.



Mine does too. At least though, ever since I started playing it only happened around 6 times or so.


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> interesting mechanic, that



See this pic (attach): it only stacks up to 5 times 

This gives me @ least 140 GF and that's @ least 75 GF more then i have on me, so it's quite a boost.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 6, 2012)

Got to lvl 54 today and started the infinite bear whoring :}
Still on act 2 Hell tho


----------



## Csokis (Jun 6, 2012)

Early Diablo 3 - 2005 - Deleted Poject

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nmE5t1EvM8


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

US servers down for another hour (12:00 PDT now)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

I hate the fact I have to re-allow it through my firewall after each update.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

It didn't prompt me for anything this time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It didn't prompt me for anything this time.



Well I hadnt played for a few days so it was an old one I think.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 6, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Early Diablo 3 - 2005 - Deleted Poject
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nmE5t1EvM8



That looks more like an expansion for D2 than it does D3. Glad it got axed, that UI is horrendous.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

See? I get this one (998) or the 976


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See? I get this one (998) or the 976
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120606/Untitled-1.jpg



I get that too, but its just a minor inconvinience.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

That's what I've gotten in the past, but not the last couple of times. (shrug)


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2012)

HalfAHertz said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAAc/rzsF5dooQPU/s800/Screenshot000.jpg
> 
> Got to lvl 54 today and started the infinite bear whoring :}
> Still on act 2 Hell tho



Try to find a weapon that has better attack speed, even if it has less dmg.

My wizard has 2.57 attack speed, IIRC, and i can dispose of lots of monsters with electrocute: sometimes, this even works against packs of blues / yellows.

I use increased attack speed in rings, amulet, gloves and weapon: base wand attack speed is 1.5, btw. With friendzy shrine, electrocute gets ridiculously fast


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 6, 2012)

got through nightmare very easily.. however i'm having a hard time with act 2 hell lol. my 6k HP doesnt help either ^^


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> got through nightmare very easily.. however i'm having a hard time with act 2 hell lol. my 6k HP doesnt help either ^^



Me too. It's slow going alone.
Found that it's best to dispose of the follower(s) as they are just a nasty mob spawning magnet. 
I've only got about 3K damage and about 23K HP. It's when a group spawns that has multiple nasty attributes that I run into no-win situations.

You are definitely going to have to get more HP.


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Me too. It's slow going alone.
> *Found that it's best to dispose of the follower(s) as they are just a nasty mob spawning magnet.*
> I've only got about 3K damage and about 23K HP. It's when a group spawns that has multiple nasty attributes that I run into no-win situations.
> 
> You are definitely going to have to get more HP.



True and false: when you have a pack of blues / yellows to tackle, it's better to have another target, other then you, is it not?

It's the same with the mirror image spell for wizards: though it only works for a few seconds, it distracts them and that's advantageous in a fight.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2012)

HTC said:


> True and false: when you have a pack of blues / yellows to tackle, it's better to have another target, other then you, is it not?
> 
> It's the same with the mirror image spell for wizards: though it only works for a few seconds, it distracts them and that's advantageous in a fight.



I thought that too, but it seems that the mobs just ignore the follower and beat me to death. It also seems that harder groups spawn if I have a follower. 
It seems advantageous to wait for a group to spawn and then cast my mystic ally, who does a lot more damage than the follower.
Either way I die horrible deaths frequently. But I'm having fun, so that's what counts.

The bosses are a LOT easier than getting to them. lol


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I thought that too, but it seems that the mobs just ignore the follower and beat me to death. It also seems that harder groups spawn if I have a follower.
> *It seems advantageous to wait for a group to spawn and then cast my mystic ally, who does a lot more damage than the follower.*
> Either way I die horrible deaths frequently. But I'm having fun, so that's what counts.
> 
> The bosses are a LOT easier than getting to them. lol



The follower(s) do need a buff in dmg: my enchantress has over 2K dmg but that's petty, compared to my 21K. She's using an 800+ dmg staff and i'm using a 600+ wand.


----------



## razaron (Jun 6, 2012)

The enchantress is giving you a constant 10% increase in DPS. That seems good enough to me.


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2012)

razaron said:


> The enchantress is giving you a constant 10% increase in DPS. That seems good enough to me.



That could be the case if i were using her but i'm using the scoundrel, atm.

Still, didn't know she could do that.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, through a bit of trial and error I think I found out the best use of the Templar.
I set him up to heal me and be support, but he really sucks at that a higher levels.
I tried just using him as a human sacrifice along with my ally and "I" support him then run away and the two of them perform a lot better.

So basically
Meet nasty mobs.
Let Templar charge in and take a beating.
Cast ally and let him take a beating.
Run around and when I pass them, heal them and only try to pull a single mob to fight.

Not exactly a noble tactic but it seems to work a little better. lol


----------



## HTC (Jun 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay, through a bit of trial and error I think I found out the best use of the Templar.
> I set him up to heal me and be support, but he really sucks at that a higher levels.
> I tried just using him as a human sacrifice along with my ally and "I" support him then run away and the two of them perform a lot better.
> 
> ...



See? Told you!

I was having trouble when using the archon because 15 seconds is too short when you only have 3 blues / yellow and i kept dying: for bosses like Belial, it was far worse. When i tried mirror image, even though it only last 7 seconds, it gives time for the diamond skin and force wave to cooldown and it ends up working far better.

I took hell Belial out using electrocute, diamond skin and mirror image: took about 15 tries, give or take because i was messing up with the diamond skin timing regarding them poison explosions. In nightmare, it took me around 140 tries, using archon instead or mirror image: see the difference?


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2012)

HTC said:


> See? Told you!
> 
> I was having trouble when using the archon because 15 seconds is too short when you only have 3 blues / yellow and i kept dying: for bosses like Belial, it was far worse. When i tried mirror image, even though it only last 7 seconds, it gives time for the diamond skin and force wave to cooldown and it ends up working far better.
> 
> I took hell Belial out using electrocute, diamond skin and mirror image: took about 15 tries, give or take because i was messing up with the diamond skin timing regarding them poison explosions. In nightmare, it took me around 140 tries, using archon instead or mirror image: see the difference?



All you need is hydra force armor, diamond skin. Belial was the easiest boss in the game for me. My biggest problems are tight dungeons, no room to run away.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 7, 2012)

HTC said:


> See? Told you!



Yeah, it does work but it's not as much fun tossing your support to the wolves and running around avoiding the fight. But I guess whatever works is the order of the day. 

Actually, it was more fun when Magibeg joined me and stomped the crap out of stuff. At least it was a fight, not a route. lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2012)

Level 57 Barbarian here, gears are getting nastily expensive but currently having a level 60 Wizard friend to farm me fat. 

I am trying to build a bloodthirst wind shear whirlwind. Leap in, stomp to pull them in and then spin away! Also helps if I have Earthquake with Giant's stride for extra healing against tougher mobs.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Yeah, it does work but it's not as much fun tossing your support to the wolves and running around avoiding the fight. But I guess whatever works is the order of the day.
> 
> Actually, it was more fun when Magibeg joined me and stomped the crap out of stuff. At least it was a fight, not a route. lol



Anytime, anyplace. I can stomp the crap out of stuff until about act 2 inferno. Then by act 3 the stomping is reversed


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay, through a bit of trial and error I think I found out the best use of the Templar.
> I set him up to heal me and be support, but he really sucks at that a higher levels.
> I tried just using him as a human sacrifice along with my ally and "I" support him then run away and the two of them perform a lot better.
> 
> ...



lol i use my templar the same way 
he has near 80k hp and does ok vs normal mobs but elites fuck his shit up
1 time i was running away and he did that like knock all mobs one landed on me then had a party on my face


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 7, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Anytime, anyplace. I can stomp the crap out of stuff until about act 2 inferno. Then by act 3 the stomping is reversed



hey man whats your gear and stats at. i just got a 60 monk the other day i have like 600resist all 64% armor damage reduction and like 36k life if that in Act 1 i cant take a beating from anything and laugh in its face. get to act 2 tried a few different approaches and in the end still get pushed into an early grave. whats your secrets


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 7, 2012)

Hit level 58 on my Witch Doctor earlier today.  I'm still loving the game, on Act III Hell.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 7, 2012)

I finished normal


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I finished normal



Congratulations! 

Time for Nightmare!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 7, 2012)

razaron said:


> The enchantress is giving you a constant 10% increase in DPS. That seems good enough to me.



hmm interesting, didn't know that.. thanks  

do you know what the others give you?


----------



## HTC (Jun 7, 2012)

razaron said:


> The enchantress is giving you a constant 10% increase in DPS. That seems good enough to me.





CrackerJack said:


> hmm interesting, didn't know that.. thanks
> 
> do you know what the others give you?



@ razaron: how do you know this?

@ CrackerJack: would like to know this as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> All you need is hydra force armor, diamond skin. Belial was the easiest boss in the game for me. My biggest problems are tight dungeons, no room to run away.



Problem with Diamond Skin is it doesn't scale with anything (except Level). It's pretty good when you hit 60 still, but as your progress through Inferno, things will start 1 shotting you even with it on. Thats why I stopped using it, figured I'd break myself early before I fell in love with it. (though the one great use for Diamond Skin is Reflect Damage Champs)


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Problem with Diamond Skin is it doesn't scale with anything (except Level). It's pretty good when you hit 60 still, but as your progress through Inferno, things will start 1 shotting you even with it on. Thats why I stopped using it, figured I'd break myself early before I fell in love with it.



hmmm, I am using it in Inferno and It seems fine. I am using it with force armor.

*and it does scale relative to your defense. the better your def the more hits it will absorb.*

Remember Wizards are ranged and wasn't design for taking alot of damage at all.

Diamond Skin functions as a Oh Shit! Button where sometimes you get sucked in to the vortex, get jailed or sudden teleport of a one hit enemy.

My Health atm is 28k and effective hp is 220k(because of damage reduction, affected by armors and resistances) use this to compute your effective HP

Diamond Skin can have a max 20k hp capacity. thats additional 71% of my health

With Diamond Skin On, I have 376.2k Total Effective Health until I finally die, Not counting the regen and the health globes you pickup while killing mobs.

This is why resistances and armors are very important. 30k Life with lots of resistance and armor is still alot stronger than 100k Life with Low resistance/armor


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 7, 2012)

Look what a nasty spider elite just dropped me when I was 5x valor'ed :~)







This is only my 2nd legendary drop btw, with ~100 hours of gameplay thus far.

/edit

Put it up on the AH :~)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> hmmm, I am using it in Inferno and It seems fine. I am using it with force armor.
> 
> *and it does scale relative to your defense. the better your def the more hits it will absorb.*
> 
> ...



Which Defense does it scale with? I just hear people who are in Act 3 Inferno saying it's basically useless.

*EDIT*
Removing Actual Armor and Resist All and I see 0 change in the tooltip for Diamond skin, doesn't seem like it scales with anything unless the tooltip isn't showing everything.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Problem with Diamond Skin is it doesn't scale with anything (except Level). It's pretty good when you hit 60 still, but as your progress through Inferno, things will start 1 shotting you even with it on. Thats why I stopped using it, figured I'd break myself early before I fell in love with it. (though the one great use for Diamond Skin is Reflect Damage Champs)



I hear you on the one hitters even with diamond skin on.  If I'm mf'ing the Fields of Misery in Act 1 Inferno the savage beast one hits me even with diamond skin on if I'm not paying attention enough when getting mobbed.

And burrowing leapers... I hate them so much.  If I encounter them as elites I kite.  I can barely get them when outside, if I see them inside somewhere I run and hope they won't catch up.  The invulnerable minions on many elites are easier than elite burrowing leapers... bastards they are 

I'm on an MF roll this morning.






/edit

Found out its worth about 800k - 1 mil gold.  Got it on the AH now.  Back to more mf'ing and inferno questing :~)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Funny you mention Savage Beasts, I was fighting a elite in Act 1 Inf and all of a sudden a Elite Beast named Mange just leaps at me and kills me. I ended up going back and killing both at once (Mange didn't have much life, but simply because I ran into him while kiting, I just got owned).


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 7, 2012)

i have only found 2 legendary / 1 set (green) item with close to 200 hours played on my wiz 

the legendary was crap so i blacksmithed them and only got 250k for set item :/

i just have awful luck with finding good stuff


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 7, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> i have only found 2 legendary / 1 set (green) item with close to 200 hours played on my wiz
> 
> the legendary was crap so i blacksmithed them and only got 250k for set item :/
> 
> i just have awful luck with finding good stuff



I think most legendary are crap anyways.  How are they so legendary when there are magic and rares that are the same if not better that drop so often ?

I really hope they do something about the itemization, because it sucks in my opinion.  

Plus, its so much more gratifying finding your gear rather than cherry picking it off the AH with gold.  They need to up the drop rates on legendaries and actually make them "legendary"

And WTF happened to runes and rune words?  Such an awesome way to create items back in Diablo 2.  Come on Blizzard, you had lots of time with D3


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 7, 2012)

yup the itemization is pretty crap its so dam random

done a bunch of siegebreaker runs the other day got nothing worth anything cept a headache because a friend was linking me like 1300dmg 2h sword / 900 dmg 1hand crossbow + other baller random stuff from him worth millions

prob going to do azmodan runs over the weekend hope i have better luck there

edit
they are doing some patch to make legendary items better some time in the future


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> I think most legendary are crap anyways.  How are they so legendary when there are magic and rares that are the same if not better that drop so often ?
> 
> I really hope they do something about the itemization, because it sucks in my opinion.
> 
> ...



What really needs to be done is streamlining Random gear. I love finding gear that I can use, but odds are it's going to be like STR/INT, if it would have been VIT/INT it would have been amazing. Also make it so it's a lower chance for gear to come without main stats, really sucks to find items like, health globe range increase, gold find, crit chance, fire resist, thats just a useless item. They could still have chance for those items to drop, but lower it and make armor that isn't so random a greater chance, even if it isn't for your class at least someone can use it.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 7, 2012)

I do understand that one of Blizzard's goals in making the legendary gear not "legendary" is that they didn't want specific items being the best / end all gear for a specific class.  Its supposedly this way by design so that builds can be more diverse and not have a linear path to being overpowered.  It allows for powerful builds that aren't all using the same gear, which will be interesting when PvP launches.  

I do enjoy the rares having chances of being uber leet, but there is a lot of crap attributes that get tacked onto rares.  I agree in that it is really aggravating to have a rare roll 2 out of 4 stats worthwhile, with the others  being junk.

/edit

Does anyone else get the feeling that some of the items on the AH were added by Blizzard?


----------



## HTC (Jun 7, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> *All you need is hydra force armor, diamond skin.* Belial was the easiest boss in the game for me. My biggest problems are tight dungeons, no room to run away.



Hydra? With which rune?

Diablo in hell was the easiest of the 4: killed him on my 2nd try.

Go figure  

On act 1 @ inferno i i've already gave up on an elite pack: even with diamond skin and archon, the best i could do was to give him a little dent 

I hate them elites with invulnerable minions and the fact that i found them in a small cellar certainly didn't help


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 7, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> I do understand that one of Blizzard's goals in making the legendary gear not "legendary" is that they didn't want specific items being the best / end all gear for a specific class.  Its supposedly this way by design so that builds can be more diverse and not have a linear path to being overpowered.  It allows for powerful builds that aren't all using the same gear, which will be interesting when PvP launches.
> 
> I do enjoy the rares having chances of being uber leet, but there is a lot of crap attributes that get tacked onto rares.  I agree in that it is really aggravating to have a rare roll 2 out of 4 stats worthwhile, with the others  being junk.
> 
> ...



i think maybe some of the stupid damage weapons
like a 1700 damage 2h i seen last week think it was listed for like 80mil
i have farmed near everything so have many friends and they have not seen anything close to it
i really dont know where that kind of item would drop with such hi stats

maybe that is why we cant see the name of player who list auction


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

HTC said:


> Hydra? With which rune?
> 
> Diablo in hell was the easiest of the 4: killed him on my 2nd try.
> 
> ...



Time to ditch Archon unless you have a tank. My damage spells Are Magic Missile (Seeker, though Charged works good too just easier to kite with Seeker), Venom Hydra, and Arcane Orb (Tap the Source). I didn't want to go with the Boring VH/Blizz combo, so using Magic Missile and Arcane Orb mixes it up and still gives me the slows I'm looking for. Early on as a Wizz I like Ray of Frost, Disintegrate, and Archon, but on Inferno you must kite, you can't just sit there and fire your lazors, elites/champs will just tear you apart. 

I ran Archon all the way through Hell with Ufgy tanking and it worked great (with Arcane Orb and Venom Hydra). Problem with that build was sometimes I ran out of Arcane power, but with the Hydra I still had damage rolling so it wasn't a huge deal. But once I moved into Inferno I picked up some Attack Speed gear and I needed an Attack that didn't use a resource but benefited from AS, and since being Stationary isn't as viable (especially the few times I run solo) I swapped out Archon for Magic Missile, and overall it feels like a much more rounded build.

Here's the build that I run right now http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#acQSOR!YXU!cYYZYb

the only thing I contemplate changing anytime soon is Astral Presence for Prodigy, simply because I now use a Signature Spell. But I don't know if I'll make the change or not, I like being able to initiate a fight with a ton of Arcane Orbs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone got a good build for a 53 barb? I was playing with Cadaveca last night and was getting my ass handed to me despite having almost a 1000 more DPS then him as a witch doctor.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone got a good build for a 53 barb? I was playing with Cadaveca last night and was getting my ass handed to me despite having almost a 1000 more DPS then him as a witch doctor.



Works pretty well. I guess you could take berserker rage talent instead of one of the armor talents if you wanted.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVXRkP!beV!acaZcZ

Re-did my gear last night to focus on phys resistance and high armor, and let me tell you I can take a hell of a beating now. Things in A1 Inferno barely even hurt any more. The goal is to get about 8k armor  and 70% phys resist (w/ warcry buff). After that you can start to focus on damage a whole lot more.


----------



## razaron (Jun 7, 2012)

CrackerJack said:


> hmm interesting, didn't know that.. thanks
> 
> do you know what the others give you?





HTC said:


> @ razaron: how do you know this?
> 
> @ CrackerJack: would like to know this as well.



Lol, I didn't mean a bonus as is skill bonus, but, bonus as in; you do 20k DPS and she does 2k DPS, which is 10%.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone got a good build for a 53 barb? I was playing with Cadaveca last night and was getting my ass handed to me despite having almost a 1000 more DPS then him as a witch doctor.



If you are trying to roll as DPS, I would suggest trying out http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#ahXVcY!ZeY!cbacZb

This is the Basic Setup I use on my Barb in Act 1 Inferno and I used mostly through Hell as well (I have Rend Swapped out for Inferno) just make sure to use Leap whenever it's off CD and Stomp as well, Leap into a group and hit Rend, once Iron Armor Wears off fill in a Revenge and then Stomp, once the stun ends fill a revenge and Leap again. Basically you will just be Alternating between Leap (for Iron Armor) and Stomp for the Stun. Keep Rend up for life gain/damage and fill with Revenge/Whirlwind/Bash. And if shit gets thick, leap out and wait a bit.

I tried Dual Wield and just couldn't ever find a survivable spec with it that was viable in solo and multiplayer. Though as the game gets harder, it really pushes you to use a Shield, so if this build doesn't work for you, then time to go even more tanky.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone got a good build for a 53 barb? I was playing with Cadaveca last night and was getting my ass handed to me despite having almost a 1000 more DPS then him as a witch doctor.



I'll play with you.


----------



## araditus (Jun 7, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> i think maybe some of the stupid damage weapons
> like a 1700 damage 2h i seen last week think it was listed for like 80mil
> i have farmed near everything so have many friends and they have not seen anything close to it
> i really dont know where that kind of item would drop with such hi stats
> ...



Blizzard is spawning the items in the AH, main reason I quit, good items wont drop so you have to buy them from blizzard themselves in the RMAH. Ethical?


----------



## araditus (Jun 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you are trying to roll as DPS, I would suggest trying out http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#ahXVcY!ZeY!cbacZb
> 
> This is the Basic Setup I use on my Barb in Act 1 Inferno and I used mostly through Hell as well (I have Rend Swapped out for Inferno) just make sure to use Leap whenever it's off CD and Stomp as well, Leap into a group and hit Rend, once Iron Armor Wears off fill in a Revenge and then Stomp, once the stun ends fill a revenge and Leap again. Basically you will just be Alternating between Leap (for Iron Armor) and Stomp for the Stun. Keep Rend up for life gain/damage and fill with Revenge/Whirlwind/Bash. And if shit gets thick, leap out and wait a bit.
> 
> I tried Dual Wield and just couldn't ever find a survivable spec with it that was viable in solo and multiplayer. Though as the game gets harder, it really pushes you to use a Shield, so if this build doesn't work for you, then time to go even more tanky.




Dual wield only viable in attack speeds over 2.2 for barbs and with over 2300 life on hit (which is very easy to obtain) I did that on my barb and my monk and got through act 2 on both (slowly however )


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 7, 2012)

2200 life on hit is easy to obtain? I see 600 life on hit items in the AH selling for 5mil (at least with good damage)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

araditus said:


> Blizzard is spawning the items in the AH, main reason I quit, good items wont drop so you have to buy them from blizzard themselves in the RMAH. Ethical?



RMAH isn't working yet?



araditus said:


> Dual wield only viable in attack speeds over 2.2 for barbs and with over 2300 life on hit (which is very easy to obtain) I did that on my barb and my monk and got through act 2 on both (slowly however )



Oh I know DW is able to be used, I just found 2 handers to be better AoE damage, and since most things fought are in groups it just felt better. Also like said, 2300 is easy to obtain? Thats a lot of gold farming.


----------



## araditus (Jun 7, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> 2200 life on hit is easy to obtain? I see 600 life on hit items in the AH selling for 5mil (at least with good damage)



Yes it is, I got 2 650 dps 1 handers with 810 life on hit (daggers) a gem socket and bonus atk speed. I had the recipe for the star gems and made the 2 300 LoH 810 + 810 + 600 = 2200ish
Add that with a amulet with 103 loh and I had it

Both those daggers were 1.5m and 950k respectively how did I get them? commited to trolling the AH for about 6 hours while I studied pressing refresh every 10 seconds lol eventually some cheap ones came up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sitting on the AH for 6 hours spamming refresh every 10 seconds just to spend 2.5 million doesn't sound easy or cheap  And getting the Star gem recipe isn't cheap or easy either. So saying that much life on hit is easy, it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## araditus (Jun 7, 2012)

The recipe is free if you are lvl 10 artisan its costs 600k to make each gem if you combine from flawless squares and comparatively to the standard diablo grind, 2.5m is very easy to get about 1 day of farming. and study for the series 65 and 66 exams you'll have plenty of time to spend at your desk reading lol.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 7, 2012)

araditus said:


> Both those daggers were 1.5m and 950k respectively how did I get them? commited to trolling the AH for about 6 hours while I studied pressing refresh every 10 seconds lol eventually some cheap ones came up.



eas·y  (z)
adj. eas·i·er, eas·i·est
1. Capable of being accomplished or acquired with ease; posing no difficulty
2. Requiring or exhibiting little effort or endeavor; undemanding
3. Free from worry, anxiety, trouble, or pain:

Does not fit the definition!


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 7, 2012)

Andariel's Visage sold for 3 mil ! I gots gold now !







Damn fees took damn near half a mil


----------



## araditus (Jun 7, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> eas·y  (z)
> adj. eas·i·er, eas·i·est
> 1. Capable of being accomplished or acquired with ease; posing no difficulty
> 
> Does not fit the definition!



Thats your opinion you have the right definition for easy sure, but easy itself is in the eye of the beholding, it was easy for me. Might be hard for you. But that doesn't mean it isn't easy. I think the word you were looking for is accessible.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

araditus said:


> The recipe is free if you are lvl 10 artisan its costs 600k to make each gem if you combine from flawless squares and comparatively to the standard diablo grind, 2.5m is very easy to get about 1 day of farming. and study for the series 65 and 66 exams you'll have plenty of time to spend at your desk reading lol.





araditus said:


> Thats your opinion you have the right definition for easy sure, but easy itself is in the eye of the beholding, it was easy for me. Might be hard for you. But that doesn't mean it isn't easy.



The cost of each level of gem to upgrade, cost of star pattern, time spent on the AH, cost of the weapons, thats even at 2.5 million a day probably 3 - 5 days of (if you are making 2.5 million a day I assume 10 - 15 hour days) of pure Diablo farming. If you define easy as a life commitment for a solid week, then I guess thats easy  Sitting on the AH for 6 hours (not even refreshing) would probably make me want to stop playing diablo all together, would be bored out of my mind, you must have some crazy tolerance, lol.

I'm assuming your personal definiton difference between Easy and Hard is 1 week times spent vs 5 months (maintaining the hours sited above)?


----------



## araditus (Jun 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The cost of each level of gem to upgrade, cost of star pattern, time spent on the AH, cost of the weapons, thats even at 2.5 million a day probably 3 - 5 days of (if you are making 2.5 million a day I assume 10 - 15 hour days) of pure Diablo farming. If you define easy as a life commitment for a solid week, then I guess thats easy  Sitting on the AH for 6 hours (not even refreshing) would probably make me want to stop playing diablo all together, would be bored out of my mind, you must have some crazy tolerance, lol.



I am the oldest child of 5 by 8 years when I was 16 I had siblings of 8 7 5 2 patience or death. I was the babysitter on the weekends. I'm 24 now and I work from home. The 2.5m a day thing honestly is about 3 hours if im lucky, 9 if im not. I'm telling you the star pattern is free. I said I had it, not bought it  how did that get lost in what I said, I dont have the 600 LoH gem, which probably is 14391248billion right now, but the 300 is free.....

edit: also I have always had a get it done attitude if I want something I just do it, I honestly believe that in "relative comfort" Obtaining 2300 LoH can be done in a weekend about 8 hours each day, same as a average work day if you ask me.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 7, 2012)

*EVERYTHING MUST GO!*


Spoiler











5x Sell Value = Buyout price


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 7, 2012)

araditus said:


> I am the oldest child of 5 by 8 years when I was 16 I had siblings of 8 7 5 2 patience or death. I was the babysitter on the weekends. I'm 24 now and I work from home. The 2.5m a day thing honestly is about 3 hours if im lucky, 9 if im not. I'm telling you the star pattern is free. I said I had it, not bought it  how did that get lost in what I said, I dont have the 600 LoH gem, which probably is 14391248billion right now, but the 300 is free.....
> 
> edit: also I have always had a get it done attitude if I want something I just do it, I honestly believe that in "relative comfort" Obtaining 2300 LoH can be done in a weekend about 8 hours each day, same as a average work day if you ask me.


Well you should be aware that "easy" for the average person is not 8 hours a day for a whole weekend. Sorry we don't live up to your gaming standards.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 7, 2012)

araditus said:


> The recipe is free if you are lvl 10 artisan its costs 600k to make each gem if you combine from flawless squares and comparatively to the standard diablo grind, 2.5m is very easy to get about 1 day of farming. and study for the series 65 and 66 exams you'll have plenty of time to spend at your desk reading lol.



sorry recipe is not free 
the last 3 gem recipe for each gem are drops 
i have found 2 for the emerald cut while farming act 4
flawless star emerald - crit dmg 80% / 27% xtra gold / 50 dex - 100k / 12 tomes x3 star emerald
radiant star emerald - crit dmg 100% / 31% gold / 58 dex - 400k / 20 tomes / x3 perfect star emerald

im going to say it is complete random to as you can see i am missing recipe for perfect star emerald but have the ability to craft radiant if i had mats


----------



## HTC (Jun 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Time to ditch Archon unless you have a tank. My damage spells Are Magic Missile (Seeker, though Charged works good too just easier to kite with Seeker), Venom Hydra, and Arcane Orb (Tap the Source). I didn't want to go with the Boring VH/Blizz combo, so using Magic Missile and Arcane Orb mixes it up and still gives me the slows I'm looking for. Early on as a Wizz I like Ray of Frost, Disintegrate, and Archon, but on Inferno you must kite, you can't just sit there and fire your lazors, elites/champs will just tear you apart.
> 
> I ran Archon all the way through Hell with Ufgy tanking and it worked great (with Arcane Orb and Venom Hydra). Problem with that build was sometimes I ran out of Arcane power, but with the Hydra I still had damage rolling so it wasn't a huge deal. But once I moved into Inferno I picked up some Attack Speed gear and I needed an Attack that didn't use a resource but benefited from AS, and since being Stationary isn't as viable (especially the few times I run solo) I swapped out Archon for Magic Missile, and overall it feels like a much more rounded build.
> 
> ...



Here's mine, @ the moment: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#UcXPOd!hXf!YYacca


----------



## magibeg (Jun 7, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> hey man whats your gear and stats at. i just got a 60 monk the other day i have like 600resist all 64% armor damage reduction and like 36k life if that in Act 1 i cant take a beating from anything and laugh in its face. get to act 2 tried a few different approaches and in the end still get pushed into an early grave. whats your secrets



I'm more like 850 resist all, forget how much DR % from armor but i'm at 9.5K, and 52K life.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Which Defense does it scale with? I just hear people who are in Act 3 Inferno saying it's basically useless.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Removing Actual Armor and Resist All and I see 0 change in the tooltip for Diamond skin, doesn't seem like it scales with anything unless the tooltip isn't showing everything.



Yes if you remove actual armor that tooltip stays the same.

Im saying is the resistances scale with the armor, 

example I have 87% reduction in damage.
Then the tooltip says diamond armor absorbs *21707 Hitpoints*, Enemy hits you with 20k damage, with 87% reduction, you only get 2.6k damage from that hit. meaning diamond armor absorbs *2.6k damage and has 19 107 Left to absorb.*

While if you reduce your resistance to 50% = you get *10k damage* from that hit. so only two hits, diamond armor is gone.

The reason why lots of people are having trouble with Inferno with Diamond Armor is that they are stacking Vit and ignoring their resistances and armor.

Sure if you have 100k Life + low resistance, that extra 20k wont matter to you.

but if you have 20k life + high enough resistance with effectiveness similar to one above, that extra 20k would mean another 100% extra life.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 7, 2012)

Is there a max resist amount?


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Is there a max resist amount?



it has diminishing returns at certain point


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Is there a max resist amount?



There isnt, but theres a thing called diminishing returns.

The more resist you have, the more points it takes to increase the % of damage reduced.

so basically the game tells you not to stack up too much on resistances


----------



## Kreij (Jun 7, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> The more resist you have, the more points it takes to increase the % of damage reduced.



So resists are not just a percentage reduction of a specific attack type?
For instance, let's say that that a  poison resist value of 100 gets you 10% resistance to a poison attack.
If a mob (or whatever) does 500 poison damage, you would only take 450.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> So resists are not just a percentage reduction of a specific attack type?
> For instance, let's say that that a  poison resist value of 100 gets you 10% resistance to a poison attack.
> If a mob (or whatever) does 500 poison damage, you would only take 450.



Yes but armor is the first one to consider. then the resistance

Example the damage resistance(affected by armor) is 60% and poison is 10%
and you take 500 damage.

60%(armor) will be deducted and 10%(poison) of the remaining 40%, will be deducted too.

more like this (500 x .40) x (.90)

so you get 180 damage in total from that 500 poison hit


----------



## Kreij (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks lg, but that doesn't matter.
If you do the resist first and then the armor, the numbers are the same.
500 * (.9) = 450 * (.4) = 180

So where are the diminishing returns?
Sorry if I'm a bit dull today. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Thanks lg, but that doesn't matter.
> If you do the resist first and then the armor, the numbers are the same.
> 500 * (.9) = 450 * (.4) = 180
> 
> ...



60% of 500 is 300, so 200 is left. Then it will be 10% of 200, which is 20, so 180 is left.

Which is obviously different from 60% of 500, then 10% of 500 (essentially making it 70% of 500), which would produce 150.

The diminishing returns is with the raw resistance numbers. I don't really know the specifics but it eventually takes a bigger amount of additional resistance for the additional 1% in damage reduction.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Thanks lg, but that doesn't matter.
> If you do the resist first and then the armor, the numbers are the same.
> 500 * (.9) = 450 * (.4) = 180
> 
> ...



Ohh I didn't notice that, I thought I consider armor first because it has a higher percentage most of the time lol.

Diminishing returns, many people are experimenting with different stats and found out that as your resistance goes higher, the smaller the increase in the actual percentage.

this would be a better explanation


----------



## Kreij (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol ... I see no one can agree on this there too.


> The only rational place to compare respective value of stats that increase DR is how they function on effective health.
> The gain to effective health is linear for both armor and resist. *Therefore, while the gain to DR per point could technically be said to diminish, the resulting effect to the performance of your character is linear and does not diminish.*
> The value of DR gained per point diminishes, but armor and resist do not have diminishing returns, because returns as the word applies to resist and armor concerns effective health, not DR.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2012)

HTC said:


> Here's mine, @ the moment: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#UcXPOd!hXf!YYacca



replace wave of force with venom hydra, and either mirror image or diamond skin with magic weapon.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 7, 2012)

lolz. i only have 6k HP on my wiz on Hell Act 4 =p... im so badass.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4551697399

The build I am aiming for, but equipments are so damn expensive :|


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 7, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> lolz. i only have 6k HP on my wiz on Hell Act 4 =p... im so badass.



thats fine lol i think my wiz when i finished hell was like 4k hp 8k dmg


----------



## HTC (Jun 7, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> replace wave of force with venom hydra, and either mirror image or diamond skin with magic weapon.



Wave of force is out already: venom hydra is more effective then i thought.

I'm back with archon, again: the improved archon is better then the archon's "other versions".

I have nearly 22K dmg dps, without any buffs such as glass cannon or magic weapon: not enough for act 1 inferno?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 7, 2012)

HTC said:


> Wave of force is out already: venom hydra is more effective then i thought.
> 
> I'm back with archon, again: the improved archon is better then the archon's "other versions".
> 
> I have nearly 22K dmg dps, without any buffs such as glass cannon or magic weapon: not enough for act 1 inferno?



Plenty of DPS for ACT I inferno. DPS isn't really the issue with inferno, until late Act II. The real issue is resistances. IF you do not have at least 500 in all your resists or like 100K hitpoints you will die.

My latest build is pretty bad ass. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#UcYjOP!Tgc!ZcZacc

The key to this is Frost Nova + Mirror Image/Mimics AND a high crit chance, like 20%+. This allows your Mirror Images to cast Frost Nova and freeze enemies in place and your regen times to drop using critical mass. 

Arcane Orb/Celestial allows the orb to travel through enemies doing huge damage and has incredible range. This will also go through Invulnerable Minions hitting the Boss. 

Force Armor with +40% to resists is critical.

I like chain lightning, but any fast spamming spell works great with Prodigy to replenish mana. This also allows you to charge up Arcane Dynmo really fast, assuming you have a high crit chance, and then Arcane Orb is just pure power.

You could also change out SparkFlint for Force weapon, but I like the extra DPS the SparkFlint does.

Also, if you feel really tough or have great gear for resists, you could change out Blur for Glass Cannon. But I prefer survival vs a little extra DPS.


----------



## HTC (Jun 7, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Plenty of DPS for ACT I inferno. DPS isn't really the issue with inferno, until late Act II. The real issue is resistances. IF you do not have at least 500 in all your resists or like 100K hitpoints you will die.
> 
> My latest build is pretty bad ass. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#UcYjOP!Tgc!ZcZacc
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input, dude: appreciated!

My gear is attack speed specific: without friendzy shrine, i have 2.57 aps, with it i have 3.01 aps (attacks per second). I killed hell Diablo with mostly electrocute.

@ Black Haru: i tested venom hydra against hell Belial using my MF gear (around 15K dps) and i killed him in 3 tries: for comparison, using my main gear took about 15 tries when not using venom hydra (had force wave instead).


----------



## n-ster (Jun 7, 2012)

I like the familiar + magic weapon to boost dps... Glass canon mastery as well. If there are a lot of small weak creatures annoying me, I go with storm armor, I enjoy using hydras and Archon as for now I don't need to kite as much, then I use disintegrate as my main damage spell

nightmare is as easy as normal with this right now  I have 2.6K dps at lvl 37


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 7, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I'm more like 850 resist all, forget how much DR % from armor but i'm at 9.5K, and 52K life.



So what else are you running. skills wise and such. this is pretty much my build http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#bZXgjQ!XUZ!ZcZacc for act 2 i does pretty good. i mainly am just tank and spank with Kurgan as my dps. my dps sucks fat crap but it gets me enough to heal up with about 600 life on hit and 800 Hps. my dodge is like 34% im stacking poison resist with all resis at like 734 now with my mantra and 8k armor from my keen eye. so then question being what type of gear should i be looking for stat priority and such


----------



## magibeg (Jun 8, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> So what else are you running. skills wise and such. this is pretty much my build http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#bZXgjQ!XUZ!ZcZacc for act 2 i does pretty good. i mainly am just tank and spank with Kurgan as my dps. my dps sucks fat crap but it gets me enough to heal up with about 600 life on hit and 800 Hps. my dodge is like 34% im stacking poison resist with all resis at like 734 now with my mantra and 8k armor from my keen eye. so then question being what type of gear should i be looking for stat priority and such



Well you have to remember, i'm a barb not a monk so my skills won't help you much 



edit- Also Kreij is now officially in inferno.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 8, 2012)

magibeg said:


> edit- Also Kreij is now officially in inferno.



Really? I helped him a bit in Act II Hell.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 8, 2012)

act 2 soooooo long... only in nightmare


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 8, 2012)

Got a new toy for my wiz :~)

40k dps now and 41.7k life (using magic weapon and glass cannon, but still...) 

The items in the right of my inv are my cheapie mf gear.  I put them on before opening resplendant chests or bloody chests.  I've gotten tired of putting it on before opening regular chests


----------



## n-ster (Jun 8, 2012)

damn thats a nice bit of vita, what's the rest of your gear?


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 8, 2012)

Most of my gear is high intel / mid to high vitality.  All of my items have more intel on each except for the staff that has more vitality than intel.

Is it possible to take a screenshot of all the gear in one shot versus having to show it individually?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 8, 2012)

no idea 

but it looks like sweet gear, how much did it cost you?


----------



## magibeg (Jun 8, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Really? I helped him a bit in Act II Hell.



Yea but apparently you didn't finish it for him, shesh. So I beat the rest of act 2 hell for him, then act 3, then act 4 and killed diablo.

Now he gets to enjoy the joys of inferno.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 8, 2012)

As I said, Act II sooooo long lmao


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 8, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Yea but apparently you didn't finish it for him, shesh. So I beat the rest of act 2 hell for him, then act 3, then act 4 and killed diablo.
> 
> Now he gets to enjoy the joys of inferno.



It was 2:30am when I left him.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 8, 2012)

n-ster said:


> no idea
> 
> but it looks like sweet gear, how much did it cost you?



I'm pretty sure I overpaid for the rare staff I just got that does 1086 dps, +288 vita, and +189 intel.  I gave 1.8 mil for it, sorta impulse when I saw it in the AH 

I tend to get carried away when I see stuff that has 1d 12Hr (36 hours) left on it as it was just put on there and I think if I don't get it right away it will be gone fast.  This is how the purchase went on the staff, I got it right as soon as it was added, lol.

All my other items were purchased for under 700k gold.  Also, some of them I found.

I've said this once but I'll say it again... It's much more gratifying finding your gear than cherry picking it off of the AH.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 8, 2012)

idk, I love cherry picking, had a cherry tree on my lawn when I was a kid... 

idk, to me it seems like a good deal, my cousin is looking at 1k~1.1K WANDS at 10m lol


----------



## magibeg (Jun 8, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> It was 2:30am when I left him.



I guess you're just a 24 hour a day quitter 

It's ok though, you can carry him through inferno act 3 and 4 then


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2012)

araditus said:


> I am the oldest child of 5 by 8 years when I was 16 I had siblings of 8 7 5 2 patience or death. I was the babysitter on the weekends. I'm 24 now and I work from home. The 2.5m a day thing honestly is about 3 hours if im lucky, 9 if im not. I'm telling you the star pattern is free. I said I had it, not bought it  how did that get lost in what I said, I dont have the 600 LoH gem, which probably is 14391248billion right now, but the 300 is free.....
> 
> edit: also I have always had a get it done attitude if I want something I just do it, I honestly believe that in "relative comfort" Obtaining 2300 LoH can be done in a weekend about 8 hours each day, same as a average work day if you ask me.



I put in 16 hours within the last 2 days (only farming Act 1 though) and only made about 1.5 mil. I need to work on a MF set though. And I thought you were talking about the higher up Stars, either way, condensing to a Star is expensive as hell.

And I'm sure it's possible to attain said gear in that amount of time, but some people might consider it a problem if your comparing game time to a shift you go to work, sounds like another job rather than a break from real life 



HTC said:


> Here's mine, @ the moment: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#UcXPOd!hXf!YYacca



That looks similar to what I've had previously. It's good for resource building, but when you kite you won't need to build as much as the time you run you regen. Mirror Image is nice, but they don't do a ton of damage, I think Teleport with Fracture ends up being a better kite tool (and an oh shit tool) and still gets you some clones. Wave of Force is nice, but I don't even want to be close enough to enemies to use that, I'd swap that for Venom Hydra (that thing is insane DPS). And I'm still not fond of Diamon Skin, but it def isn't bad, though adding Teleport will give oyu greater mobility so you probably won't need it as much.



lyndonguitar said:


> Yes if you remove actual armor that tooltip stays the same.Im saying is the resistances scale with the armor
> 
> example I have 87% reduction in damage.
> Then the tooltip says diamond armor absorbs *21707 Hitpoints*, Enemy hits you with 20k damage, with 87% reduction, you only get 2.6k damage from that hit. meaning diamond armor absorbs *2.6k damage and has 19 107 Left to absorb.*
> ...



No argument that adding Armor reduces the damage you take, thats exactly how Armor is suppose to work (I was correct when I said it before, Diamond Armor doesn't scale with anything but level, stacking Int or anything else doesn't increase it's own absorb effects). But I don't think people are making it to Act III Inf by stacking Vit, I walked into Inf on my Barb with almost no resist at 43.5k hp and got rofflestomped. I dropped to 27k hp and picked up res and did great, and Act I isn't that hard. Progressing through Act II even as ranged without some Res or Armor is just going to be doubtful.



Ross211 said:


> Most of my gear is high intel / mid to high vitality.  All of my items have more intel on each except for the staff that has more vitality than intel.
> 
> Is it possible to take a screenshot of all the gear in one shot versus having to show it individually?



Looks like you got some nice stats, have you tried Act II though, your Resistance seem low, I personally would drop HP for Resist a bit.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just started Act 2 Inferno earlier and its really rough, actually dying to some mobs.  I've had to kite some of the elites otherwise I end up dying 3-4 times before taking them out.  I'm not that far in Act 2, just made it to "Road to Alcernus" checkpoint, kiting quite a few to get to it.

I also got robbed on 2 treasure goblins earlier, pissed me off so bad.  I knocked one away from a portal and it was so close to popping and then poof, it was gone.  The portal was gone but the goblin got away... the little laughing bastard.  Its so much easier to get goblins inside somewhere because you can corner them and not worry about running into other mobs when they dart away.  I swear they're programmed into running you into mobs :~(


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 8, 2012)

So 103 is gonna fix many melee vs. ranged issues. woot!
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5590647017#8


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 8, 2012)

S**t just got real


----------



## zargana (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice catch entropy.

1 izual is hard enough... What happened next?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd like to thank;
- Entropy for assisting me in Act II hell, and
- Magibeg for basically dragging my corpse through the rest of Act II, Acts III and IV, "gifting" me a few very nice items, and then dumping me in inferno with a "Good Luck". 
My favorite quote from Magi ... "Man, you're hard to keep alive". lol

I played a bit in Act I inferno last night and oddly didn't die once, even to the first "yellow" I encountered in a cellar group. I have to give that credit to Magi too, for tripling my dps and quadruling my resists with the weapon and shield he so kindly bestowed upon me, and also to my basic paranoia when meeting things now.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2012)

Act 1 Inferno, getting my ass pwned. 

My equips are still largely of the "look what I found on the ground" variety, and I can't be bothered to farm and gear up lol. 

30K hp, 7k armour and 7k attack or thereabouts, questionable amount of resistance.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 8, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Act 1 Inferno, getting my ass pwned.
> 
> My equips are still largely of the "look what I found on the ground" variety, and I can't be bothered to farm and gear up lol.
> 
> 30K hp, 7k armour and 7k attack or thereabouts, questionable amount of resistance.



What class are you playing?  If you're Melee you want 400 resist across the board at least.  Your armor seems really high which is good, but your damage also seems kinda low.  I'd shoot for 25k HP, 6k+ Armor, 10-15k damage and try to get up to like 500 resist all.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2012)

xenocide said:


> What class are you playing?  If you're Melee you want 400 resist across the board at least.  Your armor seems really high which is good, but your damage also seems kinda low.  I'd shoot for 25k HP, 6k+ Armor, 10-15k damage and try to get up to like 500 resist all.



Barbarian. Before gearing up for criticals for the whirlwind barbarian I was touching 33k hp and more than 8k armour. DPS is the main issue right now, I need to spend craploads just to eke out that extra dps, or completely revamp my gear. Not going to spend much more time on this barbarian anymore though, unless friends wants a tank. Getting the usual SS+HoC+SoE route easily costs 5mil, and I am very keen on trying the critical lifesteal build, which should (in theory) allow me to have more or less the same tankiness and much more dps until inferno act 3, where I will get one shotted again lol


----------



## n-ster (Jun 8, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I'd like to thank;
> - Entropy for assisting me in Act II hell, and
> - Magibeg for basically dragging my corpse through the rest of Act II, Acts III and IV, "gifting" me a few very nice items, and then dumping me in inferno with a "Good Luck".
> My favorite quote from Magi ... "Man, you're hard to keep alive". lol
> ...



it seems you are being carried by our fine TPU members 

I'm considering 2 builds right now... a mostly Arcane build, and a mostly cold damage build. I also wanna try magic missile with the arcane regen thing + the passive that give 4 arcane per times you do damage with a primary

For now imana try a more defensive build (I'm lvl 40) than the all out dps I used to do ajd see if its more enjoyable: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#ZcXROS!bXf!baabaZ

I'm still not sure if I should take arcane orb or disintegrate, and for the passive I'm hesitating between the 15% cooldown for diamond skin or blur or glass canon

else ill just go back to my all dps no defensive spell kind of mentality and die when I don't pay enough attention


----------



## Kreij (Jun 8, 2012)

n-ster said:


> it seems you are being carried by our fine TPU members



Indeed !! lol
I did normal myself and most of nightmare, but it was taking me forever in hell level to get anywhere and the farther I got the worse it got. When a single boss has over 2 milion HP and your doing under 3K damage you don't have much of a chance.

Then along comes Magibeg and we worked out a good routine.
We both charge in, he beats everything to death and then he resurrects me. 

Now I want to play inferno alone for awhile to get a handle on what I can and can't do, since it's much more difficult even in Act I.
Getting to the Cathedral wasn't bad, but now that I'm in there it's already rough going. The Monk range kick helps a fair amount, but the stupid immune mobs clean my clock.
Not getting diddly for loot (items) either atm.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 9, 2012)

If I'm able to find a guest pass and download D3 and I end up buying the game will I need to re-download the whole game or does it just unlock?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 9, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> If I'm able to find a guest pass and download D3 and I end up buying the game will I need to re-download the whole game or does it just unlock?



just unlock


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 9, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> just unlock



Good, lol I've had to re download before and my internet suck DL speed is usually around 70-110kbs


Now to find someone with a Guest Pass been looking for about 8 days


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 9, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Good, lol I've had to re download before and my internet suck DL speed is usually around 70-110kbs
> 
> 
> Now to find someone with a Guest Pass been looking for about 8 days



30 days after diablo 3 is released, that would be next week. the guest pass/starter edition will be available to all.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 9, 2012)

What is the average gold needed to spend in AH, full gear, all items, in order to handle inferno act 2, 3 and 4?? for Wiz


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 9, 2012)

So.. who's playing on the EU servers and is in my timezone? (UTC+8) :}


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Good, lol I've had to re download before and my internet suck DL speed is usually around 70-110kbs
> 
> 
> Now to find someone with a Guest Pass been looking for about 8 days



didnt i send you one?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 9, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> What is the average gold needed to spend in AH, full gear, all items, in order to handle inferno act 2, 3 and 4?? for Wiz



I don't buy from the AH (I do brouse it to laugh at the prices), but for a well equipped character to run all the way through inferno, and depending upon the deals you find, you would be looking at somewhere between 10 and 50 million gold. It seems good items will cost you between 1 and 5 million each. Exceptionally good items can run in the 10s of millions each.

I saw one item that had a buyout price of 800 million gold. lol


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't buy from the AH (I do brouse it to laugh at the prices), but for a well equipped character to run all the way through inferno, and depending upon the deals you find, you would be looking at somewhere between 10 and 50 million gold. It seems good items will cost you between 1 and 5 million each. Exceptionally good items can run in the 10s of millions each.
> 
> I saw one item that had a buyout price of 800 million gold. lol



I can do act 1 2 3, until that Arreat Crater, Im getting pwned in there by elites. Once I get at least three of the following: Desecrator, Jailer, Vortex, Arcane Enchanted and Freeze Im dead.

anyway some buyout prices on AH are overpriced, 

I have a trick to share: to have a better chance of finding cheaper items, type in the search buyout price "99999999" then sort it from low to high. 

that should remove all bid items and you should come up with the cheapest item available. start from there until you get the item you need. sometimes I would find a super cheap but really good item that I don't need, and I would still buy it. Double the price and Sell it again 

guess I need to farm act 1 again and again until I get millions of gold


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> didnt i send you one?



Never got a message. Just checked. 

Think it has to do with the No Emails?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 9, 2012)

AH is for everyone, every budget


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 9, 2012)

n-ster said:


> AH is for everyone, every budget



Every Budget? Dude, if everyone who buys from the AH buys a share a day from the stock market they could boom the economy!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't buy from the AH (I do brouse it to laugh at the prices), but for a well equipped character to run all the way through inferno, and depending upon the deals you find, you would be looking at somewhere between 10 and 50 million gold. It seems good items will cost you between 1 and 5 million each. Exceptionally good items can run in the 10s of millions each.
> 
> I saw one item that had a buyout price of 800 million gold. lol



It all matters on what your shopping and for what class. If you want the best of the best, be prepared to pay the prices. I have spent between 300 - 500k on numerous pieces of my gear, and thats stuff that should be good enough to push me right into Act IV. The few great Legendaries there are is where prices go insane. I bought most of the Rares I need now for my wizard for the prices I talked about, now we'll see how far I can make it, if I need those Legendaries, I'll get them eventually, but it will be funded by the gear I've also sold on the AH, so it pays for itself, don't have anything else to spend the money on.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It all matters on what your shopping and for what class. If you want the best of the best, be prepared to pay the prices. I have spent between 300 - 500k on numerous pieces of my gear, and thats stuff that should be good enough to push me right into Act IV. The few great Legendaries there are is where prices go insane. I bought most of the Rares I need now for my wizard for the prices I talked about, now we'll see how far I can make it, if I need those Legendaries, I'll get them eventually, but it will be funded by the gear I've also sold on the AH, so it pays for itself, don't have anything else to spend the money on.



Yea but you're lucky to not be melee. Currently it'll probably cost you around a million per item to get to act 4 inferno as melee. Probably more than that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Yea but you're lucky to not be melee. Currently it'll probably cost you around a million per item to get to act 4 inferno as melee. Probably more than that.



More than that to even get past Act 3 lol, unless you get super lucky and find a few pieces on the floor.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anybody have a direct link to the US download so I can start to download it now. It's going to take at least 48hours for me.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 9, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> More than that to even get past Act 3 lol, unless you get super lucky and find a few pieces on the floor.



Yea i was being optimistic. Each piece on me costs between 1-2 million. Some more some less.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Yea i was being optimistic. Each piece on me costs between 1-2 million. Some more some less.



If you are building a non dps barbarian (focussing solely on tankiness and survivablility) you can get away with 1 mil, but that means you will need friends to do the dps for you while you aggro everything else. Took me 2 days to go from level 30 (end of normal) to level 60 with a wizard friend about 10 levels higher than me at the start of our little adventure, and now that we are both level 60 we can easily farm out a few million a day (but Dota 2 happened)


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 10, 2012)

Scumbag Blizzard:
Makes Diablo 3 a farming game...nerfs farming spots

Forces you to progress through the game instead of repeating a certain spot...makes mobs plus elites and champions much, much, much, much, much harder than bosses


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Never got a message. Just checked.
> 
> Think it has to do with the No Emails?



i'll try and send it now


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome THANK YOU! You have ended my madness. its now been like 9 or 10 days of asking people for a pass.

My Battletag should be: Delta6326#1894

Perfect timing I'm going on vacation for 2 days should be done DL'ing by the time I'm back.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Yea but you're lucky to not be melee. Currently it'll probably cost you around a million per item to get to act 4 inferno as melee. Probably more than that.



You forget, I leveled a Barb to 60, made it into Inferno and cleared Act 1. Then realized it was BS and re-rolled a Wizard to 60 and made it half way through Act 2 just a few days after hitting 60. I had no real issue clearing Act 1 on the Barb, but I realized to progress as that class into Act 2 and beyond I would be forced to play that class in a manner which I didn't find entertaining, and since I play games for fun, the Barb got put on hold.


----------



## Csokis (Jun 10, 2012)

How To Cancel Any Auction

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spMS3Hhk1FA

Fail!


----------



## HTC (Jun 10, 2012)

Managed to kill the butcher on my 1st try @ inferno: didn't manage that on any other difficulty, heh!

On act 2, 2 things: either i get hit 2 times and i'm dead or i'm hit once and i'm dead. Tried a shield instead of a source to see if armor and / or res was the problem and, even though i have 7000 armor and 580+ res (with storm armor), the same thing happens.

The fact that my ping is always over 200 doesn't help


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You forget, I leveled a Barb to 60, made it into Inferno and cleared Act 1. Then realized it was BS and re-rolled a Wizard to 60 and made it half way through Act 2 just a few days after hitting 60. I had no real issue clearing Act 1 on the Barb, but I realized to progress as that class into Act 2 and beyond I would be forced to play that class in a manner which I didn't find entertaining, and since I play games for fun, the Barb got put on hold.



I have a tough time with my wiz, the little fast guys always seem to gang up on me. Just recently started to try mirror image + teleport though, so maybe that will help. It just seems like wizzies die a whole lot more than barbs atm.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 10, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Awesome THANK YOU! You have ended my madness. its now been like 9 or 10 days of asking people for a pass.
> 
> My Battletag should be: Delta6326#1894
> 
> ...



Awesome, Delta. When you get it downloaded and working double check your tag to make sure it's right and I'll add you to my list of friends so we can get together and die horribly together when you get up in levels. 

I'd have been happy to give you a guest pass but I didn't get any when I bought it online.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 10, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Awesome, Delta. When you get it downloaded and working double check your tag to make sure it's right and I'll add you to my list of friends so we can get together and die horribly together when you get up in levels.
> 
> I'd have been happy to give you a guest pass but I didn't get any when I bought it online.



Thanks, I can't wait. Though sadly Guest Pass people can not play with normal people.

Lol I haven't left yet for vacation and its already at 44% I have slow internetz.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I have a tough time with my wiz, the little fast guys always seem to gang up on me. Just recently started to try mirror image + teleport though, so maybe that will help. It just seems like wizzies die a whole lot more than barbs atm.



Those can be pains, just got to find a good kite path. I don't think I could remove any button I got for Mirror Image, but 12% movement Speed + Teleport (Fracture) has been enough for me to kite just about anything even in Act II, just sometimes I need to find a good landmark to kite around.

As a Wizz I feel I could solo Act I naked (except for a pair of boots with 12% movement speed) as long as things didn't reflect damage or have an enrage timer.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2012)

shit, even in nightmare i run around in circles and let my venom hydra do all the work.

hell and inferno are gunna make me sad.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2012)

HTC said:


> Managed to kill the butcher on my 1st try @ inferno: didn't manage that on any other difficulty, heh!
> 
> On act 2, 2 things: either i get hit 2 times and i'm dead or i'm hit once and i'm dead. Tried a shield instead of a source to see if armor and / or res was the problem and, even though i have 7000 armor and 580+ res (with storm armor), the same thing happens.
> 
> The fact that my ping is always over 200 doesn't help



I would ditch the Storm Armor, having a strategy of enemies actually hitting you in Act 2 + is just going to be death. Swap to Energy Armor (Force Armor). 



Mussels said:


> shit, even in nightmare i run around in circles and let my venom hydra do all the work.
> 
> hell and inferno are gunna make me sad.



The first time I killed the Butcher on Inferno I had such low HP that I had to keep him visibly off my screen. I just set down my Hydra and hid. The Butcher ended up getting a hold of me at the end yanking me in and 1 shotting me. Then my Hydra's poison pools killed him, lol. And I got the Achieve for killing him faster than 2 min while on Inferno. Which made me laugh as I literally cast no damaging spells, the Hydra alone basically got that achieve, which is insane, that thing is just crazy good. 

A lot of people just run Blizz/VH, but I just can't that build is too boring, running Heat Seeking Magic Missiles and Tap the source Arcane Orbs (along with Temporal Flux for the slow) is just a much more entertaining build with extra burst potential.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 10, 2012)

If I had to keep a boss visibly off my screen, that means no one will die. Not me, not the boss.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would ditch the Storm Armor, having a strategy of enemies actually hitting you in Act 2 + is just going to be death. Swap to Energy Armor (Force Armor).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you survive without force armor? I'm wondering if I should start building defensive on my wiz, and take off glass canon. he's just far too squishy (though I know the point is to not get hit, that's not really possible)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 10, 2012)

Mussels said:


> shit, even in nightmare i run around in circles and let my venom hydra do all the work.
> 
> hell and inferno are gunna make me sad.



At every point until and including Hell, everytime you feel a bit impotent go to AH and get better dps. According to my Wizard friend anyway.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 10, 2012)

stating to get annoyed with farming act 1 inferno... the gear i need cost 100s of 1000s of not 1 million or more and my monk is still really undergeared.  19K HP, 15K DPS and 150 resist with the aura that maxes all to ur highest resist.  I really like my monk but am tired of farming the same crap over and over for gear drops that dont suit me and dont sell on the AH even tho most of my blues and yellows are 50K or less >_<


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 10, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> stating to get annoyed with farming act 1 inferno... the gear i need cost 100s of 1000s of not 1 million or more and my monk is still really undergeared.  19K HP, 15K DPS and 150 resist with the aura that maxes all to ur highest resist.  I really like my monk but am tired of farming the same crap over and over for gear drops that dont suit me and dont sell on the AH even tho most of my blues and yellows are 50K or less >_<



only 150 resists? there's your problem. Look for double stat items (all res + your res + dex or vit), then sort by ARMOR and look for the best buy! Or sort by buyout price and there are loads of items for 5-20k. Heck my level 53 monk has nearly 200 resistances.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> If I had to keep a boss visibly off my screen, that means no one will die. Not me, not the boss.



If your playing a wizzard it should be easy. Set down Venom Hydra, move off Screen, then run Magic Missile (with Heat Seeker) and aim in the general direction of the boss. I kill so many Champs/bosses when they aren't on my screen, many times I find myself looping back to see if they got stuck on something then I see loot all over. You can do it without Heat Seekers if you keep an eye on spell effects popping onto your screen to give you an idea of where the mobs are, but that requires paying close attention, and I'd rather be planning a smooth kite path than trying to spot where they are off my screen.



NinkobEi said:


> How do you survive without force armor? I'm wondering if I should start building defensive on my wiz, and take off glass canon. he's just far too squishy (though I know the point is to not get hit, that's not really possible)



I use Force Armor and Glass Cannon. As I said I cleared Act 1 and when I made it to the Butcher I was far to squishy, I was able to kill him, but I couldn't let him hit me at all. So I farmed for a few days and went from 19k hp to 30k, from 24k dps to 45k, picked up like 1k armor, and then I invested in some Physical Resist (incase kiting fails a bit and they get close) and Fire Resist (for Mortar packs). I seem to be doing fine in Act 2 with that setup, though I do feel a lot more fragile than in Act 1. I'm honestly almost thinking about dropping Force Armor, just to see if it has any effect, because I swear things hit me for more than 35% of my HP, but I'm probably just crazy there. (I moved into Act 2 with like 36.5k DPS, I just got some new gear today)

Here's my stats as of right now






And my Build
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#acQSOR!YXU!cYYZYb
(though I said this a few days ago about this, I might change out astral Presence for Prodigy since I have enough Arcane Power)


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 10, 2012)

w00t finaly hit inferno


----------



## HTC (Jun 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would ditch the Storm Armor, having a strategy of enemies actually hitting you in Act 2 + is just going to be death. Swap to Energy Armor (Force Armor).



My bad, dude: that's the armor i'm using, with the prismatic rune. Will try with the force rune instead.

Thanks for the heads up, dude!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 10, 2012)

I was easily able to dispatch Leoric in Inferno but died several times against elites/champions before him. I most probably died at least 30 times already in Inferno and they're all because of elites/champions.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2012)

HTC said:


> My bad, dude: that's the armor i'm using, with the prismatic rune. Will try with the force rune instead.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, dude!



Yeah, I've heard people trying Prismatic, but I guess the damage reduction on hit is just better. Makes it so you can't get 1 or 2 shot.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 10, 2012)

To DHs, try Hungering Arrow - Devouring Arrow / Elemental Arrow - Frost Arrow

It really kicks elite/champ/boss ass.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 10, 2012)

Why Asia servers are down for more than usual:








[yt]cohsGbA_9-A[/yt]


----------



## HTC (Jun 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I've heard people trying Prismatic, but I guess the damage reduction on hit is just better. Makes it so you can't get 1 or 2 shot.



Tried it but for some reason, 2 shots and i'm dead 

I'm trying these (attach): i figure if i catch monsters in the bubble, a hydra will kill them much faster, but that's a theory.

The magic weapon is to try and kill them faster as, with it, i get over 26K DPS.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2012)

HTC said:


> Tried it but for some reason, 2 shots and i'm dead
> 
> I'm trying these (attach): i figure if i catch monsters in the bubble, a hydra will kill them much faster, but that's a theory.
> 
> The magic weapon is to try and kill them faster as, with it, i get over 26K DPS.



I would drop Slow time for sure, it doesn't really scale with anything, if you are using it for the slow grab Blizzard instead. But personally I would ditch Blur and get Temporal Flux, swap out Electrocute for Magic Missile (now your Magic Missile and Arcane Orb both slow). And I would swap out Mirror Image for Teleport with Fracture (those clones don't have a life bar and it gives you a better kiting tool).

Your build seems to be focused too much on being hit, something like Blur just scares me. I maybe get hit once, and if I do then I teleport. So "I only need that damage reduction on 1 hit usually, so it works well for that. And Magic Weapon is great, it's a must right now, it gives like 30% DPS, not 15 that it says.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 10, 2012)

picked up one of these the other day 'cause A ive never had a real mousepad and B the artwork for the barb is the best IMO


----------



## HTC (Jun 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would drop Slow time for sure, it doesn't really scale with anything, if you are using it for the slow grab Blizzard instead. But personally I would ditch Blur and get Temporal Flux, swap out Electrocute for Magic Missile (now your Magic Missile and Arcane Orb both slow). And I would swap out Mirror Image for Teleport with Fracture (those clones don't have a life bar and it gives you a better kiting tool).
> 
> Your build seems to be focused too much on being hit, something like Blur just scares me. I maybe get hit once, and if I do then I teleport. So "I only need that damage reduction on 1 hit usually, so it works well for that. And Magic Weapon is great, it's a must right now, it gives like 30% DPS, not 15 that it says.



Magic weapon get's me from 21607 to 26143 DPS: that's ~20%.

Dunno about you but my electrocute is super fast because i have 2.6 ATS (attacks per second). Which rune on magic missile?

As for slow time, i placed it ready to try but haven't actually tried it. Because time inside that bubble flows much slower for enemies and much faster for allies, the idea was to do a hydra venom and place that bubble so that the hydra had more time to act: haven't really tested it, though.

Also: can't swap mirror image for teleport because they are from different set's of skills.

The idea behind blur is so that, if i'm hit, the hit doesn't kill me, and them 20% melee sure help.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 10, 2012)

Made it to inferno.
Can already tell gonna have to seriously up my resists


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2012)

HTC said:


> Magic weapon get's me from 21607 to 26143 DPS: that's ~20%.
> 
> Dunno about you but my electrocute is super fast because i have 2.6 ATS (attacks per second). Which rune on magic missile?
> 
> ...



I was just throwing the 30% guesstimate out there, I just knew it was greater than the 15% it says. but anything will scale with that attack speed, I personally use Seeker on Magic Missile, that way you can use cover and shoot around corners, but the one that does 143% is great as well.

If you have enough movement speed you won't need slow time too much. Even sometimes I can just run in a circle with Hydra in the center and the enemy's just kind run in a smaller circle staying in the poison. A bit more movement speed and I should be able to do that for all but Fast groups.

Also turn on Elective Mode in your options. You can run basically any abilities on any button, if you were so inclined you could run every single ability from the Armor skill set, though they would over ride each other I'm pretty sure. Elective Mode is where it's at, really opens up classes for more potential. 

And I understand the point of Blur, but with Force Armor you won't get 1 shot, and with Teleport rather than Mirror Image, you will get away after that 1 hit. So running something that gives your abilities slows will remove the need for the Slow time (since now you will have 2 abilities that slow and do damage on top of that). It will also give you a more consistent slow, you won't be dependent on the Slow time CD coming up, you will just always have a small slow.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys i have stopped playing until things changes.
I have a DH in Act3 Inf. But i can't play there successfully, so i farm butcher or magda, but the thing is after 20 hours of farming i never found anything i could use (save some rings), and only managed to save 4m. But that is nothing since every item i need to buff my dps is around that amount. So i would need over 20m to play nice in act3 and i got sick of hundreds of crap with butcher runs.
Yeah my time deserves better things


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm farming ACT1 Inferno until they fix Acts 2,3 and 4 in patch 1.3. 

Not going to bust my ass trying and lose money only so they can lower the difficulty lol.


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2012)

douglatins said:


> Guys i have stopped playing until things changes.
> I have a DH in Act3 Inf. But i can't play there successfully, so i farm butcher or magda, but the thing is after 20 hours of farming i never found anything i could use (save some rings), and only managed to save 4m. But that is nothing since every item i need to buff my dps is around that amount. So i would need over 20m to play nice in act3 and i got sick of hundreds of crap with butcher runs.
> Yeah my time deserves better things





AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I'm farming ACT1 Inferno until they fix Acts 2,3 and 4 in patch 1.3.
> 
> Not going to bust my ass trying and lose money only so they can lower the difficulty lol.



Dunno how you dudes go to the butcher but, if you take the time to track down and kill 5 packs of elites while trying to find the butcher, it will give you a boost in magic find and gold find. I change my quest and start @ the cursed hold for this.

If i don't do this, i get 4 or 5 blue items from the butcher. If i do, i get 3 to 5 yellow items + 3 to 5 blue items from the butcher, not to mention the around 50000-60000 gold from the halls of agony 2 until the butcher.

Sure: it takes more time but the reward is also better.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been farming for the past week or so, I can do a pure damage setup and plow through Act I, but once I step foot in Act II, even if I go 100% defensive I get destroyed.  Just going to farm and wait until they lower the difficulty to actually start progressing.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 11, 2012)

HTC said:


> Dunno how you dudes go to the butcher but, if you take the time to track down and kill 5 packs of elites while trying to find the butcher, it will give you a boost in magic find and gold find. I change my quest and start @ the cursed hold for this.
> 
> If i don't do this, i get 4 or 5 blue items from the butcher. If i do, i get 3 to 5 yellow items + 3 to 5 blue items from the butcher, not to mention the around 50000-60000 gold from the halls of agony 2 until the butcher.
> 
> Sure: it takes more time but the reward is also better.



Well thank you captain obvious  I think that's how most people farm A1, or any act (except that sweet spot in A4 where Tyrael kills the purple)


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I have been farming for the past week or so, *I can do a pure damage setup and plow through Act I, but once I step foot in Act II, even if I go 100% defensive I get destroyed.*  Just going to farm and wait until they lower the difficulty to actually start progressing.



We must be twins and not know it, dude!


----------



## douglatins (Jun 11, 2012)

HTC said:


> Dunno how you dudes go to the butcher but, if you take the time to track down and kill 5 packs of elites while trying to find the butcher, it will give you a boost in magic find and gold find. I change my quest and start @ the cursed hold for this.
> 
> If i don't do this, i get 4 or 5 blue items from the butcher. If i do, i get 3 to 5 yellow items + 3 to 5 blue items from the butcher, not to mention the around 50000-60000 gold from the halls of agony 2 until the butcher.
> 
> Sure: it takes more time but the reward is also better.



Yah lol, i get avg of 15 rares in a run, a couple lvl 60s, i vendor 99.999999999999999999999% of stuff i find.


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2012)

douglatins said:


> Yah lol, i get avg of 15 rares in a run, a couple lvl 60s, i vendor 99.999999999999999999999% of stuff i find.



All the lvl 60 stuff i get (that's is worthless, ofc), i salvage: the rest, i sell to vendors. That's about 7-10 lvl 60 items or so.

Found 2 plans so far but only for "low level" exalted items 

EDIT

Make that 3 plans now, since the butcher just gave me another: this one, i already have.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> picked up one of these the other day 'cause A ive never had a real mousepad and B the artwork for the barb is the best IMO
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120610/Capture047.gif



i got the demon hunter one, waiting on tyrael and wizard to come out (not for sale yet)


----------



## xenocide (Jun 11, 2012)

HTC said:


> We must be twins and not know it, dude!



It's basically what all Monk's are stuck doing.  I really need a weapon with good attack speed and Life on Hit, but to even get a damage side-grade, or slight downgrade compared to what I have, I'd have to drop 5-10m at least.  For an upgrade in any slot at this point I need at least 1m and probably closer to 2m.  It's really annoying that I have a character with pretty solid stats (about 30k life, 650~ Resist to All, 20k dps, and 6.7k armor) and I still can't hold my own in Act II without dancing around mobs for several minutes and\or picking and choosing my battles to an extreme degree.

I'm also quite positive a lot of people are hoarding the good items they find and waiting for the RMAH, which is pretty ridiculous.  I also don't like that DH's have a leg up on all other classes by being able to equip a 2H and an Off-hand (Quiver) for an extra slot of stats.  The DH's on BNet swear it makes sense because the Quiver goes on their back or at their hip, but if that's the case why can't my Monk equip 2 fist weapons and a shield since his fists are his actual weapons and shields just sit on their backs when attacking.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 11, 2012)

HTC said:


> Dunno how you dudes go to the butcher but, if you take the time to track down and kill 5 packs of elites while trying to find the butcher, it will give you a boost in magic find and gold find. I change my quest and start @ the cursed hold for this.
> 
> If i don't do this, i get 4 or 5 blue items from the butcher. If i do, i get 3 to 5 yellow items + 3 to 5 blue items from the butcher, not to mention the around 50000-60000 gold from the halls of agony 2 until the butcher.
> 
> Sure: it takes more time but the reward is also better.



Yup thats all I've been doing.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 11, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yup thats all I've been doing.



An even better method is to start the quest at Cursed Hold, but go to the Cemetary and clear the Defiled Crypts (3 of them) because you'll get yourself 4+ stacks of NV and it only takes about 10 minutes to clear.  Once done there go to Halls of Agony Level 2 and clear as usual.  You basically spend 5-10 extra minutes and get a ton of drops added to your total, because you'll see from 4-7 or 8 Elites throughout the area.  I always also do the final room with Tyreal since the turn in ents you 3300 Gold extra, and takes 90 seconds at most.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 11, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yup thats all I've been doing.



So you haven't encountered it yet? The bug? 5 stacks of NV, with 20+ minutes left before it expires, would suddenly disappear right after the cutscene for the Butcher?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2012)

xenocide said:


> an even better method is to start the quest at cursed hold, but go to the cemetary and clear the defiled crypts (3 of them) because you'll get yourself 4+ stacks of nv and it only takes about 10 minutes to clear.  Once done there go to halls of agony level 2 and clear as usual.  You basically spend 5-10 extra minutes and get a ton of drops added to your total, because you'll see from 4-7 or 8 elites throughout the area.  I always also do the final room with tyreal since the turn in ents you 3300 gold extra, and takes 90 seconds at most.



nv?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 11, 2012)

something of Valor


----------



## xenocide (Jun 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> nv?



Naphalem Valor.  The Magic\Gold Find buff you get when you kill Elites\Champions as a level 60.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Naphalem Valor.  The Magic\Gold Find buff you get when you kill Elites\Champions as a level 60.



well thats lame. i'm not level 60 yet


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 11, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> So you haven't encountered it yet? The bug? 5 stacks of NV, with 20+ minutes left before it expires, would suddenly disappear right after the cutscene for the Butcher?



Really? I'm pretty sure mine is still there. I'll have to actually double check next time.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 11, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Really? I'm pretty sure mine is still there. I'll have to actually double check next time.



So you haven't encountered it yet. It's not an "often" bug though, as rare as the double Izual.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 11, 2012)

my cousin has done hundreds of runs, no double Izuals, no NV bugs (I watched him play everyday for the longest time xD)


----------



## magibeg (Jun 11, 2012)

n-ster said:


> my cousin has done hundreds of runs, no double Izuals, no NV bugs (I watched him play everyday for the longest time xD)



It's pretty interesting. The first time I was questing through izual with friends we got a double. Did not go very well.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 11, 2012)

magibeg said:


> It's pretty interesting. The first time I was questing through izual with friends we got a double. Did not go very well.



well he mostly has done the Butcher though 80+% of the time


----------



## magibeg (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I'm about 5 million gold short of being able to farm act 3 effectively now. I should be able to do it after buying new pants and a new shield.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 11, 2012)

I killed Butcher on Inferno yesterday, but I am having trouble on Act II.  I'm starting to think I'm going to need to go with a glass cannon type gearing.  My DPS is just under 18k and I can survive for a little while simply because I'm not getting hit, it's just that my damage output doesn't put enemy packs down fast enough.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> I killed Butcher on Inferno yesterday, but I am having trouble on Act II.  I'm starting to think I'm going to need to go with a glass cannon type gearing.  My DPS is just under 18k and I can survive for a little while simply because I'm not getting hit, it's just that my damage output doesn't put enemy packs down fast enough.



What class? If your ranged, yes go kite with high damage, but don't completely drop hp or resists.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 11, 2012)

Witch Doctor.  I won't be dropping them altogether, but taking 50k a hit from regular mobs is pretty disheartening, so I'm going to gear for output and kite like a mofo.  I'm pretty sure vitality and resists will improve as I improve my damage.

Gotta farm the eff out of Act I though.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 11, 2012)

isnt the patch tomorrow? farm act 1 until tomorrow lol, then play with a friend


----------



## magibeg (Jun 11, 2012)

n-ster said:


> isnt the patch tomorrow? farm act 1 until tomorrow lol, then play with a friend



They're not nerfing acts 2/3 tomorrow. Tomorrow is when they do the RMAH. We'll probably be looking more at the end of the month for patch 1.0.3.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 11, 2012)

It pisses me off that the RMAH is launching tomorrow, so all the good gear will migrate to that.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 11, 2012)

magibeg said:


> They're not nerfing acts 2/3 tomorrow. Tomorrow is when they do the RMAH. We'll probably be looking more at the end of the month for patch 1.0.3.



damn that sucks


----------



## magibeg (Jun 11, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> It pisses me off that the RMAH is launching tomorrow, so all the good gear will migrate to that.



I've already noticed less good items posted. It's getting harder for me to find upgrades today. I feel like i'm so close to having act 3 farmable too.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> It pisses me off that the RMAH is launching tomorrow, so all the good gear will migrate to that.



If people are willing to spend real cash on virtual items then more power to the sellers who can suppliment their incomes with a little more from the game they play.

I'm farming act I for tomes to make my gem dude awesome. Why? Because I can, I find it fun, and I make gems to give away to my friends who play lower level characters.
I still get my ass kicked in the Cathedral in inferno. lol
I now have 5 monks of varying levels (1,5,15,33,60) if anyone needs/wants a party add.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 11, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If people are willing to spend real cash on virtual items then more power to the sellers who can suppliment their incomes with a little more from the game they play.
> 
> I'm farming act I for tomes to make my gem dude awesome. Why? Because I can, I find it fun, and I make gems to give away to my friends who play lower level characters.
> I still get my ass kicked in the Cathedral in inferno. lol
> I now have 5 monks of varying levels (1,5,15,33,60) if anyone needs/wants a party add.



Why the heck did you make 5 monks....


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 12, 2012)

If anyone might want a good DPS 1-handed weapon I have some spares I could sell to you at a very low price.



Spoiler





844 DPS = 180k
831 DPS = 150k
835 DPS = 200k
846 DPS = 240k - sold to bostonbuddy / killdar#1919

Add me lyndonguitar#1663


----------



## v12dock (Jun 12, 2012)

I have several legionaries around level 40 I would be willing to give away


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have several rares I am quite willing to give away, with a very broad range of levels too.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2012)

i've got a level 49 wiz if anyone wants to dump rares on me


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 12, 2012)

Add me then Mussels lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Add me then Mussels lol



request sent


edit: what region are you?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 12, 2012)

My first legendary:


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 12, 2012)

Erm... it does not have dex\int\str... or attack speed %...


----------



## HTC (Jun 12, 2012)

HalfAHertz said:


> My first legendary:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/1st.png



Congratz, dude!



Dj-ElectriC said:


> Erm... it does not have dex\int\str... or attack speed %...



Compared to the 2 i've found thus far, seems way better.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 12, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Why the heck did you make 5 monks....



Lol ... I like playing the monk better than any of the other classes (I've tried them all) and I wanted to have different level monks for joining a variety of games with people of varying levels.

@Magi : Sorry for bailing on you and Meta but someone came over to the house. Then when I jumped back on some friends were playing who I said I would game with (the group you joined with your 39th). We'll get together again so you can feel good about resurrecting my sorry ass monk over and over.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Why the heck did you make 5 monks....



So he can do a 35 sided strike.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So he can do a 35 sided strike.



  

Got my Wiz to 55 last night, found 2 legendarys cheap on AH (15K for a 2h staff and 10K for some gloves) so im rolling now


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 12, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Got my Wiz to 55 last night, found 2 legendarys cheap on AH (15K for a 2h staff and 10K for some gloves) so im rolling now



congrats on gimping your wizard. good luck making it to inferno!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 12, 2012)

im not having many problems atm questing   for 25K for 2 legendarys that added DPS and HP, it will last me a lvl or 2 and its not breaking the bank.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 12, 2012)

Mah humble wiz (still getting my ass handed to me in act 2)










A simple upgrade of each item will cost me at least 500K


----------



## Csokis (Jun 12, 2012)

Diablo 3 Players Banned!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5740846683


----------



## Kreij (Jun 12, 2012)

For those who hate clicking links ...


> We recently issued a round of account suspensions and bans to several thousand Diablo® III players who were in violation of the Battle.net® Terms of Use for cheating and/or using botting or hacking programs while playing. In addition to undermining the spirit of fair play that’s essential to everyone’s enjoyment of the game, botting, hacking, and other such exploitive behavior can contribute to stability and performance issues with the Battle.net service. As always, maintaining a stable, safe, and fun online-gaming experience for legitimate players is a top priority for us, and we'll be continuing to keep watch on Battle.net and take action as needed.



All they would have to do is look at my pathetic monks to know I'm not hacking or cheating.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 12, 2012)

Well it seems i was overly optimistic about spending 5 million on my barb and farming act 3. 7million later i'm still dying in like 10 seconds. Not sure what to do really at this point.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well it seems i was overly optimistic about spending 5 million on my barb and farming act 3. 7million later i'm still dying in like 10 seconds. Not sure what to do really at this point.



What's your build?


----------



## magibeg (Jun 12, 2012)

This is what i currently look like.


My build is ground stomp, revenge, war cry, zerker, cleave, and hammer.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2012)

Swap cleave for frenzy+sidearm, it does more dps. Cleave does quite alot too, provided you hit (which will be the 7 seconds of Ignore Pain+Iron Hide). Don't use hammer of the Ancients either, that does very little DPS outside slowing them for more mobility. Yes the build gets rid of lots of aoe dps, but you will need to live with that, slowly draining mobs down. 

You have a sad amount of block chance, try to get it up to 25-30%

My current build revolves around this: 
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5589543408


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 12, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't use hammer of the Ancients either, that does very little DPS outside slowing them for more mobility.
> You have a sad amount of block chance, try to get it up to 25-30%



Dude, Hammer does crazy damage. It may be the Barb's highest damaging ability, provided you have the fury-gen to fuel it. That said, I don't see how he survives without leap and/or furious charge. There are just too many situations where getting out of harms way is required to survive.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 12, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Swap cleave for frenzy+sidearm, it does more dps. Cleave does quite alot too, provided you hit (which will be the 7 seconds of Ignore Pain+Iron Hide). Don't use hammer of the Ancients either, that does very little DPS outside slowing them for more mobility. Yes the build gets rid of lots of aoe dps, but you will need to live with that, slowly draining mobs down.
> 
> You have a sad amount of block chance, try to get it up to 25-30%
> 
> ...



Yea it is a sad amount of blocking 

I guess i'd need a helm of command and a stormshield to really improve that.



So should i do ground stomp, revenge, war cry, zerker, fury, furious charge then for my skills?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 12, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Yea it is a sad amount of blocking
> 
> I guess i'd need a helm of command and a stormshield to really improve that.
> 
> ...



Have you thought about investing in string of ears? Saw some yesterday for 450k, 11% too. I'd play whatever skills your most comfortable in, doesn't matter what is the "best." If you're having success with your skills might as well keep them.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 12, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Have you thought about investing in string of ears? Saw some yesterday for 450k, 11% too. I'd play whatever skills your most comfortable in, doesn't matter what is the "best." If you're having success with your skills might as well keep them.



I'm not being successful, that's the problem  I die in a couple of hits.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 12, 2012)

Side note: RMAH hit today..LOADS of weapons/items for $100-250. Holy crap people are absolutely bonkers. There goes the gold AH I fear ;( Hopefully this doesn't ruin everything.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Side note: RMAH hit today..LOADS of weapons/items for $100-250. Holy crap people are absolutely bonkers. There goes the gold AH I fear ;( Hopefully this doesn't ruin everything.



What they list for and what they sell for are two different things. If items sell for that much I'm going to uninstall as it will become pointless to play.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Yea it is a sad amount of blocking
> 
> I guess i'd need a helm of command and a stormshield to really improve that.
> 
> So should i do ground stomp, revenge, war cry, zerker, fury, furious charge then for my skills?



Just get a better shield. I found a 24% off the floor, so that is what I am using right now. No need to buy stormshield either, just get something which gives a 25%+ block chance and if possible some vit/str/allres. 

I think you should try to squeeze in Ignore Pain + Iron Hide, that thing is a lifesaver to me more often than not. So your battleplan will be stomp, dps etc, then ironhide to tank a bit more for that extra dps, then run away like a girl, rinse and repeat. 

My build with your equip will look something like this (subject to heavy changes because I have not tried how your character works): http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#aYVRkP!beV!cbcZaY

My current build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#ahURiT!ZYV!YbZZYa


----------



## magibeg (Jun 12, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Just get a better shield. I found a 24% off the floor, so that is what I am using right now. No need to buy stormshield either, just get something which gives a 25%+ block chance and if possible some vit/str/allres.
> 
> I think you should try to squeeze in Ignore Pain + Iron Hide, that thing is a lifesaver to me more often than not. So your battleplan will be stomp, dps etc, then ironhide to tank a bit more for that extra dps, then run away like a girl, rinse and repeat.
> 
> ...



I'm going to try this: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVSRPk!bcV!accZZc

And my current shield looks like:

14% block
1361 def
75 str
98 vit
43 lit res
75 all res

So it has really decent stats.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2012)

You can play around with the build, but one skill I will not get rid of is Ignore Pain - Iron Hide.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What they list for and what they sell for are two different things. If items sell for that much I'm going to uninstall as it will become pointless to play.



If items sell for that much I'm going to start selling in the RMAH.
Let the game pay for itself and cover my time playing. 

Heck, if you can sell 20 items for $20 you'll make $340 after Bilzz takes their cut and it cost you nothing but in game time which you are doing anyway.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2012)

ima use RMAH returns (if i ever sell something/s) to buy SC 2 and other Blizz store stuff.  I hope u can get Authenticators with battlefunds, so my daughter can play D3 ( i wont let her use the Starter code that Mussels gave me).  its activated but i wont let her play yet, so she plays on my account.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm dissapointed you need SMS to sell things on RMAH =( I don't have text messaging. VoIP doesn't work >.> and I can't use my friend's phone cause only 1 account per phone. 

Makes me sad =(... I might move onto GW2.


----------



## v12dock (Jun 13, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> I'm dissapointed you need SMS to sell things on RMAH =( I don't have text messaging. VoIP doesn't work >.> and I can't use my friend's phone cause only 1 account per phone.
> 
> Makes me sad =(... I might move onto GW2.



Try google voice


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

Wonder why there is a 3 day waiting period for digitally purchased games to access the RMAH


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 13, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Wonder why there is a 3 day waiting period for digitally purchased games to access the RMAH



Hmmm, anti-fraud measures perhaps?


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 13, 2012)

v12dock said:


> Try google voice



google voice dont work i believe...

i guess ill fork 5 dollar a month for a month or two for unlimited text message.. im sure i can make 10 dollar back..

honestly i just want to make the 66 dollar i spent on diablo back. lol if i break even. that'll be good enough.

does anyone know if i need to buy an authenticator as well for 6.50 to use RMAH?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 13, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> I'm dissapointed you need SMS to sell things on RMAH =( I don't have text messaging. VoIP doesn't work >.> and I can't use my friend's phone cause only 1 account per phone.
> 
> Makes me sad =(... I might move onto GW2.



I'm pretty sure everyone will move on to GW2 - in about 4 months when it comes out. Til' then we're stuck with Diablo ;D


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 13, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone will move on to GW2 - in about 4 months when it comes out. Til' then we're stuck with Diablo ;D



i thought gw2 is gonna come out on the 24th of June


----------



## douglatins (Jun 13, 2012)

Actually Torchlight, damn those guys are lucky that D3 sucked so much.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 13, 2012)

is torchlight 2 done by the original d2 dev team?


----------



## v12dock (Jun 13, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Wonder why there is a 3 day waiting period for digitally purchased games to access the RMAH



Does not apply to annual pass players, but then again I never actually bought the game


----------



## Csokis (Jun 13, 2012)

Game Creation Limit - Updated



> 10:00 PM PDT- After looking into some reports from players it seems the limit may have not been working exactly as intended. Working properly you really shouldn't see it, even in fairly normal 'farming' conditions, or reasonable amounts of character swapping. We're shutting off the limitations off until we can take a better look at it tomorrow.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 13, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Game Creation Limit - Updated



Maybe they can put resplendent chests back in the game now?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 13, 2012)

Another Maintenance.., geez




alucard13mmfmj said:


> is torchlight 2 done by the original d2 dev team?



afaik yes


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

Re: Game Creation Limit

I wonder what the limit is? The only way this would affect me is if I'm in a dungeon and meet something that is impossible for me to kill and I do restarts to try to get something reasonable to spawn.
I can see it would be problematic for people doing short farming runs.

Very little actual information on this on the forums.

US Servers are up but AH is down.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 13, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> is torchlight 2 done by the original d2 dev team?



It's made by a few people who worked on D2.  Blizzard North made D2, and when they got shut down a few (3) of the developers helped create the company that makes Torchlight.  A lot of people think it's the whole team, but it was really just the the Co-Designers of D2 and a single programmer.  They also use the same free-lance sound guy that Blizzard North used, but so do dozens of other studios.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 13, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> is torchlight 2 done by the original d2 dev team?



There is ONE guy from the original D2 team, and he's the CEO of the company. Everyone else is now, afaik.



Kreij said:


> Re: Game Creation Limit
> 
> I wonder what the limit is? The only way this would affect me is if I'm in a dungeon and meet something that is impossible for me to kill and I do restarts to try to get something reasonable to spawn.
> I can see it would be problematic for people doing short farming runs.
> ...



Game creation limit may be a good thing. I think they will bring back resplendent chests. I found a random one in a tinnny little dungeon earlier at the beginning of a map. So, woohoo for that.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, nerfing drops was not the most brilliant move.
If they want to fix the economy they could always put a cap on the amount an item can be sold for in the GAH. 
In the RMAH let them sell for whatever people are willing to fork out.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, there is wayyyyyy less items to buy today on the AH (high end items with all res, vit, str and high armor). I have a feeling i know where they went....


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

I would expect that to happen, Magi. Why sell for in game gold if you can get real money?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 13, 2012)

We'll have to see where the situation sits in about a week, will be interesting.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

I can't buy anything decent with in game gold unless its like 30,000,000,000 and even then its meh. Games dead. Pissed I spent 60 bucks now.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 13, 2012)

it'll even out soon enough MM - did you really expect anything other than this to happen once the RMAH went live?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can't buy anything decent with in game gold unless its like 30,000,000,000 and even then its meh. Games dead. Pissed I spent 60 bucks now.



You could always just play the game for fun and not worry about the AH


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You could always just play the game for fun and not worry about the AH



Kinda hard to do if you wanna get to the higher levels. I saw the damage you were dealing last night and your armor. You saw how many times I died? I never find ANYTHING worth a damn. What little I had I got from the AH. Now I'm proper screwed. Ill keep playing because I bought the game. But what they did kinda sucks. They should price cap things man.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 13, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You could always just play the game for fun and not worry about the AH



The problem is that it's hard to get anywhere without the AH. The game difficulty was designed with that in mind.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

magibeg said:


> The problem is that it's hard to get anywhere without the AH. The game difficulty was designed with that in mind.



Exactly.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

magibeg said:


> The problem is that it's hard to get anywhere without the AH. The game difficulty was designed with that in mind.



Fact reamins though, that those items in the AH got there from people picking them up in the first place...the AH didn't ruin it..the less frequent drops did.

Alas, I did expect this though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Fact reamins though, that those items in teh AH got there from people picking them up in the first palce...the AH didn't ruin it..the less frequent drops did.
> 
> Alas, I did expect this though.



I did too. I expected prices to be adjusted and stuff but 250+ bucks for an in game weapon?!? DAFAQ! Blizzard needs to price cap this shit ASAP or risk the game going to Korean gold farmers.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm waiting for the item drop increase patch before I start any serious farming. Just having fun leveling my 3rd toon to 60 atm. 

Also, Wizzie has 209 MFind w/ nephalem, and let me tell you...solo games I get a crap ton of yellows. Once the patch hits that makes the yellows halfway decent, I should be in good shape.

It's not a crime to put this game on the back-burner til some things get ironed out. At least the high level gameplay, anyway.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did too. I expected prices to be adjusted and stuff but 250+ bucks for an in game weapon?!? DAFAQ! Blizzard needs to price cap this shit ASAP or risk the game going to Korean gold farmers.



I tihnk it'll eb a few months, and then it will get a bit better. Since they notified that there woudl be a real-money auction house, this is EXACTLY how I expected things to go. I plan on selling shit for $1, don't give a crap about wh osells what for what. ANd guess who'l lget that dollar first? 

BTW, Mailman, you need to join Haru and I one night this week in Diablo, we need your help.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I tihnk it'll eb a few months, and then it will get a bit better. Since they notified that there woudl be a real-money auction house, this is EXACTLY how I expected things to go. I plan on selling shit for $1, don't give a crap about wh osells what for what. ANd guess who'l lget that dollar first?
> 
> BTW, Mailman, you need to join Haru and I one night this week in Diablo, we need your help.



I hope to be on tonight. Been trying to get more sleep lately. These new SSRI's are making me all wacky personality wise and physically.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope to be on tonight. Been trying to get more sleep lately. These new SSRI's are making me all wacky personality wise and physically.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, right now I'm not really farming seriously. Leveling my DH, doing some buy-and-sell in the AH...LOL

I got a bunch of good enough weapons for their relatively low bid prices. Which I'm looking to resell.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2012)

maybe we should start something in here where ppl that need gear can get help and/or low priced or free hand me down gear.  If ppl here will give pc parts for free or next to nothing, i dont see why we cant help each other out in-game


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jun 13, 2012)

Man, $hit has really fit the fan now that the RMAH is up.

All the prices have gone up tremendously, truly a pay to win scenario.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> maybe we should start something in here where ppl that need gear can get help and/or low priced or free hand me down gear.  If ppl here will give pc parts for free or next to nothing, i dont see why we cant help each other out in-game



Those of us that are playing on the TS do that already. It's just game items, whetehr worth moeny or not, I don't care.

I'll start posting my extras when I have them, or perhaps we should start another thread for that.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Exactly.



I did a search in the AH for Barbarian, 1-handed, legendary for 50K or less and there seems to be some decent items.
Don't know what you already have though...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 13, 2012)

TMM's a barb?  I have a lot of 2H weapons good for a barb.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> TMM's a barb?  I have a lot of 2H weapons good for a barb.



What else would I be? lol


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> TMM's a barb?  I have a lot of 2H weapons good for a barb.



It was his only choice since there is no Troll class.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm gonna start to save any high end weapons I find for other classes and post them up here. Ill keep em for a week and if no one claims them Ill put em up for the AH.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

For anyone posting items, please designate whether they are free or for sale (and the price), and please remove them from the post (or delete the post) if they are gone. Thanks.

Two questions;
1) Anyone using Ventrilo?
2) What's the name/addy of the TS server?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Two questions;
> 1) Anyone using Ventrilo?
> 2) What's the name/addy of the TS server?



I have Vent on my comp but dont run a server anymore.  Never really tried TS myself


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

Can you test my vent server? I'll PM you the details if you can.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

Kreij said:


> 2) What's the name/addy of the TS server?





TPU Teampspeak=ts21.gameservers.com:9207

No password required.

I set up seperate Diablo and BF3 channels, so there's no cross-chatter, unless you prefer to sit in the lounge as some do. Usually after 6 PM MST peopel start showing up, usually myself and a couple of others hop on a bit earlier, but please feel free to use it whenever you like.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Dave. Got that working okay.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

Thought I would give the AH a try. Got this for 18K







Seemed a reasonable enough price.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 13, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> google voice dont work i believe...
> 
> i guess ill fork 5 dollar a month for a month or two for unlimited text message.. im sure i can make 10 dollar back..
> 
> ...



You don't have to have SMS if you use the authenticator. You only need one of the following
1. Blizz Authenticator $6.50
2. smartphone app Free
3. SMS Free


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey TMM ... I got this for you for 4K ... lol






If you don't want it I'll sell it for more back on the AH.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Hey TMM ... I got this for you for 4K ... lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120613/Capture062445.jpg
> 
> If you don't want it I'll sell it for more back on the AH.



Hell Ill take it. How would I transfer you the gold?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hell Ill take it. How would I transfer you the gold?



doing that in-game is no problem, really. Considering the sell value, in-game buy value would been like 8k, so in the auction house it's half what a in-game retaielr would have sold for. 


So the auction house is still useful.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

You can have it. I can farm 4K gold in about 2 minutes.

You can have this too ...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 13, 2012)

That shield is pretty useless with only 12% block chance, you will need a lot more than that at level 60 if you are using a shield.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 13, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> That shield is pretty useless with only 12% block chance, you will need a lot more than that at level 60 if you are using a shield.



Not if the other stats balance out.  You'd get more effective HP if you had a lower block chance and much higher resists than a really high block chance and no resists.  That shield also has a ton of armor on it, which helps a lot considering Armor is the #1 Damage Mitigation stat in the game, it's applied before resist.  It's not worthless, it's just not great because it lacks any form of offensive stats (Str, Int, Dex, Crit Chance, etc).


----------



## magibeg (Jun 13, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> That shield is pretty useless with only 12% block chance, you will need a lot more than that at level 60 if you are using a shield.



You just LOVEEE block % it would seem.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

The shield is not great, but it was cheap. If it can help someone then it's WIN !!


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 13, 2012)

I am off today MM, so we can get on at a decent hour. I would like to get to 60 today... we'll see.


I have some decent items for those that are between 40 and 55 ish... the best being a lvl 44 mace (ill post up later) with 283 dmg and near 170 vitality.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm like the Diablo 3 orphan child with all these hand me downs.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm like the Diablo 3 orphan child with all these hand me downs.



Welcome to the club. 

@Magi : Thanks, plowing the road in nightmare was just what I needed for a change. 
Running around with Magibeg is wearing out my poor mouse. rofl

@TMM : Got more stuff for you. We gotta get you to 60 so you can use anything.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 13, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> You don't have to have SMS if you use the authenticator. You only need one of the following
> 1. Blizz Authenticator $6.50
> 2. smartphone app Free
> 3. SMS Free



i thought u need SMS protection to sell stuff on RMAH that is linked to paypal.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 13, 2012)

Also if anyone wants to add me I just got on D3! my name is: Delta6326#1894

I'm playing a DH always play as Hunter in any game. my Char name is FaasnuAh: Fearless Hunter in dragon language from Skyrim.




alucard13mmfmj said:


> i thought u need SMS protection to sell stuff on RMAH that is linked to paypal.



To my knowledge you can only have one of those three linked to your Battle.net account so I don't see how its possible to use anything else, but I could be wrong.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2012)

if someone has monk gear to make my 60 a lil better it would be appreciated.  dont have much gear atm, but can give shitloads of flawless gems in return.  Ill post a pic of my stats later to make it easier.  atm im at 20k hp 13k dps


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 13, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Also if anyone wants to add me I just got on D3! my name is: Delta6326#1894
> 
> I'm playing a DH always play as Hunter in any game. my Char name is FaasnuAh: Fearless Hunter in dragon language from Skyrim.
> 
> ...



I just read on b.net forums (funniest place), that you need SMS to get the codes to comfirm stuff and to claim auctions and expired items. with paypal


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2012)

I hereby take back all the things I said about the GAH. You can get some pretty decent stuff for under 20K if you take the time to hunt it down.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 13, 2012)

How does one find the AH is it not in-game?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> How does one find the AH is it not in-game?



its on the menu screen, 4th button down


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 14, 2012)

Picked up a new wand for 800k. I'm completely broke now, but I think it was worth it.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 14, 2012)

I usually avoid such high attack speeds... 334-654 damage isn't that great


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 14, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I usually avoid such high attack speeds... 334-654 damage isn't that great



Coming from the guy who had troubles finding the Auction House. his wand is not bad faster attack speed is great for Wizards. depends on if he can find a good OH to support him either survivability or Damage. 800k was a bit steep maybe 650k for my blood but. non the less its great for him.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 14, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Coming from the guy who had troubles finding the Auction House. his wand is not bad faster attack speed is great for Wizards. depends on if he can find a good OH to support him either survivability or Damage. 800k was a bit steep maybe 650k for my blood but. non the less its great for him.



You think it was too high? ;/ half the reason I got it was for the +life on hit, which I think will really help vs reflect mobs. Though I'm not sure if it triggers from my spells, or just MM.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 14, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> How does one find the AH is it not in-game?





n-ster said:


> I usually avoid such high attack speeds... 334-654 damage isn't that great





ufgy20 said:


> Coming from the guy who had troubles finding the Auction House. his wand is not bad faster attack speed is great for Wizards. depends on if he can find a good OH to support him either survivability or Damage. 800k was a bit steep maybe 650k for my blood but. non the less its great for him.



coming from the guy who can't read 

Attack Speed sucks for kiting. You need a minimum, but that much just is too much


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 14, 2012)

n-ster said:


> coming from the guy who can't read
> 
> Attack Speed sucks for kiting. You need a minimum, but that much just is too much



Eh, can't go wrong with AS. Worst case, I can drop one of my AS rings or gloves for some heavy int gear. Right now I'm at 2.44(roughly) attacks/sec and 2.7 w/ frenzy shrine. Pretty hilarious to watch the attack animations. Off hand has 60-200 damage, and amulet has 17-34. So add that on top of the 334-664 for 411-898 over twice persecond. Pretty decent!


----------



## magibeg (Jun 14, 2012)

n-ster said:


> coming from the guy who can't read
> 
> Attack Speed sucks for kiting. You need a minimum, but that much just is too much



Really? I always heard the complete opposite. The more attack speed you get the better. In fact blizzard is actually nerfing attack speed because that's exactly what is happening.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not the one who didn't know where AH was lol, hence the quoted posts and the "can't read" comment

AS is a false sense of dps imo, especially on the weapon. you have to have enough AS to kite well, but any more and its a waste... if you are kiting a mob, attack run attack run, you don't really get the most out of the AS, but when your gear isn't too much AS, then each attack does more. Theoretically AS is awesome, practically, you have to balace it out. having 1.5 AS and tons of damage is only good in some situations and is often better to have 2AS with a moderate amount of damage, but 3AS is a waste.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 14, 2012)

...I thought its better to have a lower AS or is it different for this game? Games that I have played such as WoW a 1.5 is fast and 2 or 3 is slow.

Reason why I couldn't find the AH is I have a Starter Edition can't use it.

EDIT: NM I see in this game its #.# Attacks per second.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 14, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I'm not the one who didn't know where AH was lol, hence the quoted posts and the "can't read" comment
> 
> AS is a false sense of dps imo, especially on the weapon. you have to have enough AS to kite well, but any more and its a waste... if you are kiting a mob, attack run attack run, you don't really get the most out of the AS, but when your gear isn't too much AS, then each attack does more. Theoretically AS is awesome, practically, you have to balace it out. having 1.5 AS and tons of damage is only good in some situations and is often better to have 2AS with a moderate amount of damage, but 3AS is a waste.



I'm not sure why you would consider it a false sense of dps because by definition it's how much damage you can output. If you running backwards kiting and you have mobs chasing you, with 3as you might be able to get off 2 shots instead of 1 while running back. It's hard to say because there is a variety of situations but from a mathematical perspective you should usually do more damage while kiting with a high AS. It also reduces your risk of getting caught because of the faster animation speed.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2012)

Woot! 1 shotted Belial in Hell w/o any potions, just good ole Diamond Skin and globes


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I hereby take back all the things I said about the GAH. You can get some pretty decent stuff for under 20K if you take the time to hunt it down.



It's a great thing, just set the specified stats your looking for and put a gold cap on it, then search lowest to highest buyouts. Sometimes there won't be anything, but many times there is. It won't be the best stuff out there, but for the price you can't go wrong. Though once you hit 60 that starts to change.



NinkobEi said:


> You think it was too high? ;/ half the reason I got it was for the +life on hit, which I think will really help vs reflect mobs. Though I'm not sure if it triggers from my spells, or just MM.



Thats a good weapon, though I don't think Wizz spells work with any sort of life gain. If you find out otherwise, then that thing is amazing, and let me know. If not, it's not bad, but I would sell it and go for a Blue with higher DPS for cheaper, I think I got my 890 DPS Wand for like 240k.



n-ster said:


> AS is a false sense of dps imo, especially on the weapon. you have to have enough AS to kite well, but any more and its a waste... if you are kiting a mob, attack run attack run, you don't really get the most out of the AS, but when your gear isn't too much AS, then each attack does more. Theoretically AS is awesome, practically, you have to balace it out. having 1.5 AS and tons of damage is only good in some situations and is often better to have 2AS with a moderate amount of damage, but 3AS is a waste.



I think your not understanding how DPS works, DPS stands for Damage Per Second. 5 attacks in a second and each hits for 20 thats 100 DPS. If you do 2 attacks a second and each hits for 50, thats 100 DPS as well. I personally do like to find a happy medium myself because insane small numbers in large groups makes me a bit sad. I usually stay away from Attack Speed Weapons simply because it's already factored into that DPs number, so that means the weapons top end is smaller and numbers will be smaller, plus you don't gain that massive DPS that AS on something like gloves gives since it's already counted into weapon DPS. So I mostly just try and get the hardest hitting weapon I can, but beyond that, stack AS and Int (and theres tons of gear with both, so you're not really giving up a stat to get that AS).


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Attack speed is not as important as base weapon damage if your skills use "weapon damage" to uh...damage. The cooldowns of those skills isn't affected by attack speed.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 14, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Attack speed is not as important as base weapon damage if your skills use "weapon damage" to uh...damage. The cooldowns of those skills isn't affected by attack speed.



o rly? i guess i should stop looking for IAS weapons for my wiz lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Attack speed is not as important as base weapon damage if your skills use "weapon damage" to uh...damage. The cooldowns of those skills isn't affected by attack speed.





alucard13mmfmj said:


> o rly? i guess i should stop looking for IAS weapons for my wiz lol



so what that means is the skill/spell damage isnt based on the DPS (which factors attack speed) but rather, just the base damage itself?


----------



## magibeg (Jun 14, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Attack speed is not as important as base weapon damage if your skills use "weapon damage" to uh...damage. The cooldowns of those skills isn't affected by attack speed.





alucard13mmfmj said:


> o rly? i guess i should stop looking for IAS weapons for my wiz lol



It depends on the skill being used. Not all skills have CD's. I don't know about the wizard but the WD has some skills that seem to just cast faster and faster with AS. But also to keep in mind while kiting that AS shortens your cast animation.


Also some interesting information:

It would seem the current rate of inflation for the D3 auction house is approx 10% per day. So in the off chance you are holding 10m on your account you need to gather 1m per day to just maintain the same buying power you had in the previous day.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2012)

magibeg said:


> It depends on the skill being used. Not all skills have CD's. I don't know about the wizard but the WD has some skills that seem to just cast faster and faster with AS. But also to keep in mind while kiting that AS shortens your cast animation.



Exactly, not all skills have CD's, but Seismic Slam would still be using weapon damage as the...damager, and attack speed doesn't make the "slams" on the ground appear faster. Rapid Fire as well. They are not affected by attack speed since their "limiter" so to speak is rage/hatred. The only way to make those skills "quicker" so to speak is to reduce their rage/hatred cost through runes.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 14, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Exactly, not all skills have CD's, but Seismic Slam would still be using weapon damage as the...damager, and attack speed doesn't make the "slams" on the ground appear faster. Rapid Fire as well. They are not affected by attack speed since their "limiter" so to speak is rage/hatred. The only way to make those skills "quicker" so to speak is to reduce their rage/hatred cost through runes.



Well like you said it all depends, but it really helps with kiting when your animations to turn around and shoot are shorter, and it makes you less likely to be caught mid-animation. If it wasn't an issue blizzard wouldn't be nerfing attack speed.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 14, 2012)

Beat the butcher in inferno, had to switch out seismic for hammer and cleave for bash.  Took quite a few tries, kept taking too long and the entire floor would light up.


----------



## HTC (Jun 14, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Picked up a new wand for 800k. I'm completely broke now, but I think it was worth it.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47493&stc=1&d=1339631077



You should have gotten one with lots of intelligence in it: check these 2 pics (attach).

Notice the difference in dmg between the 2 and then check the change if equipped. Got it because it had the same AS but had way more intelligence.

I'm not using either of these but i checked and, if i were to use magic weapon and glass cannon skills, i would get over 45K DPS.



NinkobEi said:


> Eh, can't go wrong with AS. Worst case, I can drop one of my AS rings or gloves for some heavy int gear. Right now I'm at 2.44(roughly) attacks/sec and 2.7 w/ frenzy shrine. Pretty hilarious to watch the attack animations. Off hand has 60-200 damage, and amulet has 17-34. So add that on top of the 334-664 for 411-898 over twice persecond. Pretty decent!



I did the same mistake as you: ditch the amulet and get one with AS and intelligence in it as it gives WAY MORE dmg that way. Trust me on this: i learned the hard way.

Do the same for rings. I had 2 rings with 12-25 and 13-24 dmg: both with +15 AS but i have a couple of 15 AS / 71 intelligence now and they do way more dmg like this. I'm trying to find affordable rings with more intelligence but the same AS but they are WAY expensive, atm.


@ present, with friendzy shrine, i have just over 3.0 AS.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

Someone buys something in the AH and is happy with it and shows it off a little and all you guys do is say how it could be better. Well guess what, maybe it will help him in the short term until he can get something better.
Sure, a lot of people have better items, but FFS let's try to keep people moving on, not crushing their spirit because there is something better.

Just my opinion. We all have fun playing, let's try to give people positive responses with some suggestions, not smack them down.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2012)

When buying in the AH, I always go for the cheapest deals possible.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

I do too, entropy, and while not big upgrades ... every little bit helps.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I do too, entropy, and while not big upgrades ... every little bit helps.



Besides the small upgrades (for example, as a level 60 barb I've gone through 800, 900, and 1000dps weapons already bought from the AH), I also try some buying (either through low winning bids, or low enough buyout prices) and selling. 

Although right now the selling part isn't working...


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

I tossed some stuff on the AH too. Will it sell? No clue.
I made it cheap (IMO) but it doesn't matter. I can always turn it into horse hooves or something. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Exactly, not all skills have CD's, but Seismic Slam would still be using weapon damage as the...damager, and attack speed doesn't make the "slams" on the ground appear faster. Rapid Fire as well. They are not affected by attack speed since their "limiter" so to speak is rage/hatred. The only way to make those skills "quicker" so to speak is to reduce their rage/hatred cost through runes.



Yeah, when going for Attack Speed you need to select skills that will use said attack speed. If you skill right, getting a weapon with attack speed is fine. But if most of your damage isn't coming from abilities effected by AS, then it shouldn't be a stat you invest heavily in.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 14, 2012)

HTC said:


> You should have gotten one with lots of intelligence in it: check these 2 pics (attach).
> 
> Notice the difference in dmg between the 2 and then check the change if equipped. Got it because it had the same AS but had way more intelligence.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my amulet has int/vit/dex, damage and magic find. It's tough to find a good ammy w/ AS +int. I'd like to find one w/ life on hit/int/as/magic find

After doing some research, attaack speed effects how fast your Hydras attack. So there is a spell benefit to having high AS. And Life on Hit works off arcane orb/magic missle, so I will be getting benefit from it. The high AS will help with regenerating health quicker because of this. Looking at all the weapons w/ Life on hit, I don't see any for under 1mil and over 750 dps, so I am pleased ;D Now if I could only find one for my barb ;/


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2012)

There, I now have $5 on my Battle.net balance, and I've linked my girlfriend's PayPal account to my Battle.net account. LOL


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

@Entropy : Your GF gave you her paypal account details? She obviously doesn't know you all that well. 

On a side note, I've sold about 30K worth of stuff on the AH so far. I don't ask a lot for things, only about 10x what the vendor would give me.

The couple of upgrades I got from the AH have helped ! I now can last about 5 minutes longer in act1 inferno.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 14, 2012)

Even then, you should always go for slower AS on your weapon (but obviously go for similar damage) I'd rather have a 1000 dps weapon with 1.1 or 1.2 AS, than a 1070dps weapon with 1.6-1.7 AS (meaning base damage is actually much lower)

health on hit is nice and all, but for inferno it won't make enough of a difference to not be 1 hit by the next attack


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> @Entropy : Your GF gave you her paypal account details? She obviously doesn't know you all that well.
> 
> On a side note, I've sold about 30K worth of stuff on the AH so far. I don't ask a lot for things, only about 10x what the vendor would give me.
> 
> The couple of upgrades I got from the AH have helped ! I now can last about 5 minutes longer in act1 inferno.



You should sell more on the AH, also if you have a really good item, post it first at the trade channel, in that way you could earn full gold not having 15% deduction. I've already sold Millions in both trade channel and AH combined.

And the trade channel is also good if you can ignore all those gold spammers, sometimes people would post really good items for cheap not knowing its true value. then resell them immediately on the AH =))

Also I see that your a monk, I found someone who said he cleared act 1 with 20k hp.  don't really know if its true or not, I haven't leveled my monk yet.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> You should sell more on the AH, also if you have a really good item, post it first at the trade channel, in that way you could earn full gold not having 15% deduction. I've already sold Millions in both trade channel and AH combined.
> 
> And the trade channel is also good if you can ignore all those gold spammers, sometimes people would post really good items for cheap not knowing its true value. then resell them *agad* on the AH =))
> 
> Also I see that your a monk, I found someone who said he cleared act 1 with 20k hp.  don't really know if its true or not, I haven't leveled my monk yet.



lol you haven't translated it to English.


----------



## HTC (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Someone buys something in the AH and is happy with it and shows it off a little and all you guys do is say how it could be better. Well guess what, maybe it will help him in the short term until he can get something better.
> Sure, a lot of people have better items, but FFS let's try to keep people moving on, not crushing their spirit because there is something better.
> 
> Just my opinion. We all have fun playing, let's try to give people positive responses with some suggestions, not smack them down.


If trying to make other people avoid mistakes you have made is smacking them down, then i'm guilty as charged.


NinkobEi said:


> Yeah, my amulet has int/vit/dex, damage and magic find. It's tough to find a good ammy w/ AS +int. I'd like to find one w/ life on hit/int/as/magic find
> 
> After doing some research, attaack speed effects how fast your Hydras attack. So there is a spell benefit to having high AS. And Life on Hit works off arcane orb/magic missle, so I will be getting benefit from it. The high AS will help with regenerating health quicker because of this. Looking at all the weapons w/ Life on hit, I don't see any for under 1mil and over 750 dps, so I am pleased ;D Now if I could only find one for my barb ;/



Then keep the amulet for a MF build: it seems well rounded with stats.

It's much easier to swap DPS for MF builds now. Last time i checked, i had ~15K DPS with my MF build and ~22K DPS with my DPS build: haven't used it in a while, though.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 14, 2012)

​


entropy13 said:


> lol you haven't translated it to English.



WTF lol  first time something like that happened to me, maybe because of this damn flu! 

there I fixed it


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

HTC said:


> If trying to make other people avoid mistakes you have made is smacking them down, then i'm guilty as charged.



No, HTC, that's not what I meant.
I mean if someone posts up something they bought it's a lot better to say something like "Nice item, but look for more X when you get the next one" instead of just saying "Thats' not so great".

I also was not targetting anyone's post in particular, I just notice it a lot on TPU in all the sections. When someone gets a new processor people will immediately jump in and say "You should have got X instead".

I guess when life beats the shit out of you, ya get a little enjoyment out of seeing someone else thrilled about something. It was just a suggestion, don't mind my ramblings.  When you get to my age you're half senile anyway. lol

Anyway .... I'ts quite possible someone cleared Act1  (inferno) with 20K HP, but he probably had better tactics than "Charge, run away, die"


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Anyway .... I'ts quite possible someone cleared Act1  (inferno) with 20K HP, but he probably had better tactics than "Charge, run away, die"



If you gear yourself up properly you can survive quite easily in Act 1, but it will involve lots of come out, cast spell, round around screaming like a girl, rinse and repeat. Professional wannabes call that strategy kiting and "preventing things from hitting you", but for all intents and purposes they are the same.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I found someone who said he cleared act 1 with 20k hp. don't really know if its true or not, I haven't leveled my monk yet.



i made it past Act 1 in CO-OP with 21K HP on my monk.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Even then, you should always go for slower AS on your weapon (but obviously go for similar damage) I'd rather have a 1000 dps weapon with 1.1 or 1.2 AS, than a 1070dps weapon with 1.6-1.7 AS (meaning base damage is actually much lower)
> 
> health on hit is nice and all, but for inferno it won't make enough of a difference to not be 1 hit by the next attack



I agree with the As situation on weapons simply because the As DPS boost on weapons isn't there. So I preffer a harder hitting weapon and building As elsewhere.

But the guy you responded to is playing a Wizzard, they don't plan on getting hit, as a Wizz one of my greatest weaknesses is Reflects Damage, so if what he's saying about Life on Hit actually works, then it's awesome, and will make a massive difference. when I play with Ufgy on my Wizz, sometimes reflect damage mobs I'll dps them then Pot, then DPS to near death, then move away go back to town receive a blessing, go back DPS, Pot, DPS, go back to town. It gets annoying and just feels broken having to use the town healer between potion CD's simply because mobs reflect so much damage.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> If you gear yourself up properly you can survive quite easily in Act 1, but it will involve lots of come out, cast spell, round around screaming like a girl, rinse and repeat. Professional wannabes call that strategy kiting and "preventing things from hitting you", but for all intents and purposes they are the same.



I'm a monk. There are no "spells". Just screaming like a girlie. rofl



AlienIsGOD said:


> i made it past Act 1 in CO-OP with 21K HP on my monk.



Sure, I beat Act4 hell level in co-op (Thank you Magibeg). Now I die horribly in the first fight in hell level when alone.

Lately I've been concentrating on making gems and buying stuff for the people I regularly group with so they get up to my level and can save my ass in inferno.

I really like running with Magibeg. It's like saying, "You think your tough? Well meet my brother." Then I run away, die, and wait for him to res me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Lately I've been concentrating on making gems and buying stuff for the people I regularly group with so they get up to my level and can save my ass in inferno.



One of the problems with Inferno is, the more people you add to the game the harder it gets. Especially if your melee, you really need to be able to stand in there and tank for the long haul since things gain so much life. So if you're having trouble staying vertical in single player, it will probably be harder adding more people.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> One of the problems with Inferno is, the more people you add to the game the harder it gets. Especially if your melee, you really need to be able to stand in there and tank for the long haul since things gain so much life. So if you're having trouble staying vertical in single player, it will probably be harder adding more people.



I agree completely, Kurg, but it's a lot more fun when you aren't dying alone.
I may be the only person on the planet that finds total party wipes hysterically funny.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I agree completely, Kurg, but it's a lot more fun when you aren't dying alone.
> I may be the only person on the planet that finds total party wipes hysterically funny.



Funniest moment I had in Inferno so far is when my friend died on his Barb (Ufgy was tanking on his Monk), I managed to get over there and revive him, he had mentioned he needed to repair. Well guess his last death was the straw that broke the camels back. Because he revives and just leaps in, then I see a naked Barbarian corpse fly right back out over my head. Then he realize all of his gear had been broken, lol.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

See, Kurg, that what you will remember about the game. Not just what items you got.
We regularly try to lead each other into things that damage (like the poison pods in Act2) so we can say "Got you!" lol 
I regularly run off and pull tons of mobs to the party and say "whoops incoming". Great fun.
We usually survive for the most part.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I'm a monk. There are no "spells". Just screaming like a girlie. rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should get you to act 3 inferno  That's when the retardation really starts for melee.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

I was playing with Magi and his friend Meta in inferno.
It was great. A Barb, a Wiz and a corpse.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree with the As situation on weapons simply because the As DPS boost on weapons isn't there. So I preffer a harder hitting weapon and building As elsewhere.
> 
> But the guy you responded to is playing a Wizzard, they don't plan on getting hit, as a Wizz one of my greatest weaknesses is Reflects Damage, so if what he's saying about Life on Hit actually works, then it's awesome, and will make a massive difference. when I play with Ufgy on my Wizz, sometimes reflect damage mobs I'll dps them then Pot, then DPS to near death, then move away go back to town receive a blessing, go back DPS, Pot, DPS, go back to town. It gets annoying and just feels broken having to use the town healer between potion CD's simply because mobs reflect so much damage.



I guess... Does that damage per hit work with hydras?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 14, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I guess... Does that damage per hit work with hydras?



Reflect works on any type of damage yeah. I can hydra a reflecting enemy and just sit back and watch my health plummet. Especially if it is a blue pack with minions that also have reflect. And GOD FORBID I pop Archon on a reflecting mob pack...AOE Hitting for 50k every 1/2 second drops me quicker than forgetting to use Force Armor.

Anyway, the moral of the story is: find items with life on hit if you want to survive in Inferno, no matter what class you are.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 14, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I guess... Does that damage per hit work with hydras?



Not sure if Pet damage can support your Life on Hit.
 My allies i summon as a monk dont seem to effect my life on hit if they did that means im getting double hits in for life and my life should never drop lol.

and another great moment of that night was after we cleared a couple of packs we were just chilling in the sewers in act 2, when suddenly a giant pack of adds and a Named pop out instantly dropping me folding the Barb and Kurgan falls swiftly after. i can die in act 2 but now that i have purchased some gear and found some unique abilities i have a really good survival chance.. maybe farm it a bit more and i will have the money to buy my pass into act 3


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

AH is down again. One of these days they'll get it right. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> AH is down again. One of these days they'll get it right. lol



And I was about to get the gold because something I was trying to sell was finally sold! And then "The Auction House is currently unavailable."


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

I read they are banning anyone named entropy. 

Ran around with Lyndon and buddies in hell level. Great fun. Loot was crap.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I read they are banning anyone named entropy.
> 
> Ran around with Lyndon and buddies in hell level. Great fun. Loot was crap.



Good thing I'm not using entropy for my Battletag, or my characters.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope they do something with the loot drops. Even without buying stuff from the AH the loot has been crap lately.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I hope they do something with the loot drops. Even without buying stuff from the AH the loot has been crap lately.



They cant have too many good shit dropping, otherwise Gold will be inflated away. Level 20? Oh, here is a 1million 50dps axe, enjoy


----------



## n-ster (Jun 14, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Reflect works on any type of damage yeah. I can hydra a reflecting enemy and just sit back and watch my health plummet. Especially if it is a blue pack with minions that also have reflect. And GOD FORBID I pop Archon on a reflecting mob pack...AOE Hitting for 50k every 1/2 second drops me quicker than forgetting to use Force Armor.
> 
> Anyway, the moral of the story is: find items with life on hit if you want to survive in Inferno, no matter what class you are.



I was asking if the +400 something life per hit works with hydras


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I just beat Starter edition so now I'm going to run around and get gold/loot. Does having a follower with +%Gold find help me?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I guess... Does that damage per hit work with hydras?





n-ster said:


> I was asking if the +400 something life per hit works with hydras



I don't think so sadly, NinkobEi had said Magic Missile and Arcane Orb get use of Life on Hit, I use both of those spells, so I might have to try it. Everything should get effect by Life on Hit, if it's able to reflect damage back at me, then I think it should be able to heal me as well.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 14, 2012)

From all I have read, no the hydra's do not trigger life on hit. They do however trigger life on kill. Times 3, for 3 heads! This is due to every time you summon them, their old version dies - by your hands technically. Pretty sure this is a bug and will be patched, but as of right now it seems to work just fine. 

Sorry if a lot of this info has been posted in this thread, I read so many different ones and get them confused sometimes.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 14, 2012)

My wiz buddy has over 40k dps with cheap gear, pretty neat.

I have a DH with 42kdps aiming for 60k

I just sold my IAS gloves for 1.8m, since they are nerfing, and bought a glove with Crti chance, lost 60 dps (glove as 180kLOL)


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 14, 2012)

So apparently my game may be glitched...Starter Edition your supposed to max at lvl 10 right??
I'm almost lvl 12, but I can't go further than Skeleton King.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> So apparently my game may be glitched...Starter Edition your supposed to max at lvl 10 right??
> I'm almost lvl 12, but I can't go further than Skeleton King.



if it's a guest pass, then you go as far as the Skeleton King only. there isn't a lvl cap, just as far as Act 1, Skeleton King.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

All the money I spend in the AH I've now made back selling stuff there.
It's not a lot (about $35K) but it seems to pay for itself if you are keep the prices on selling reasonable or cheap.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

douglatins said:


> My wiz buddy has over 40k dps with cheap gear, pretty neat.
> 
> I have a DH with 42kdps aiming for 60k
> 
> I just sold my IAS gloves for 1.8m, since they are nerfing, and bought a glove with Crti chance, lost 60 dps (glove as 180kLOL)



Whats your buddies other stats beyond DPS though? My Wizz is at 45k, and cracking 40k and making it so I don't fold like a lawn chair in a hurricane while going on the cheap just didn't seem too possible, heck I still fold very fast.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm with Kurg ... how can you max DPS without completely sacrificing survivaibility?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> there isn't a lvl cap, just as far as Act 1, Skeleton King.



pretty sure ur capped at Lvl 13.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 14, 2012)

A bit of AH advise. When purchasing an item be sure to account for the 15%. Meaning if you buy something think about if you can resell it later for 15% more. 

SalePrice/.85 

If you buy a sword for 1M, you need to be able to sell it for at least 1.175M to basically use it for free.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> A bit of AH advise. When purchasing an item be sure to account for the 15%. Meaning if you buy something think about if you can resell it later for 15% more.
> 
> SalePrice/.85
> 
> If you buy a sword for 1M, you need to be able to sell it for at least 1.175M to basically use it for free.



I only use that rule on things I'm trying to buy for cheap and sell high. almost anything I plan to use just don't get super lucky on deals like that ever. Just like with vehicles, how many vehicles has anybody bought here then sold later for a profit?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> pretty sure ur capped at Lvl 13.



Yeah, your capped at lvl 13


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I only use that rule on things I'm trying to buy for cheap and sell high. almost anything I plan to use just don't get super lucky on deals like that ever. Just like with vehicles, how many vehicles has anybody bought here then sold later for a profit?



I use it for every sale/purchase I have made. That way at the very least when I sell the wand I have been using for 15% markup and used it for free essentially. Unless it is worth far more then 15%. I purchased several weapons above 950dps a couple of weeks ago, each one under 500K. Now that type of weapon sells for 2M-3M.. Buy early, sell late. Let the AH inflation pay you!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I use it for every sale/purchase I have made. That way at the very least when I sell the wand I have been using for 15% markup and used it for free essentially. Unless it is worth far more then 15%. I purchased several weapons above 950dps a couple of weeks ago, each one under 500K. Now that type of weapon sells for 2M-3M.. Buy early, sell late. Let the AH inflation pay you!



Most things I have bought for cheap have even gone cheaper. bought a 780 dps wand for like 250k 2 weeks ago, now they are maybe 150 - 200k. When I was less geared buying cheap and selling high was easy, but now only upgrades for me cost real bank, and being picky with those usually isn't possible. But I don't need the money for anything else really, so I don't care too much.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 15, 2012)

woot! made my first $2 on the RMAH


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 15, 2012)

Think I could get $30 for this ring? ;D Similar rings are a lot higher.. I figure it's a 2 mil+ ring.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 15, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Think I could get $30 for this ring? ;D Similar rings are a lot higher.. I figure it's a 2 mil  ring.



you could try and see what happens  myself, im taking the slow but sure route.  Going to sell for 3-10 dollars most items and just take a lil bank here and there


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone interested in selling stuff for me on RMAH for a 60/40 deal? ;s.. if it comes down to it.


----------



## sapetto (Jun 15, 2012)

Does anyone still have a Guest pass key that wants to share ?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 15, 2012)

I managed to sell some Crappy lvl 30 Legendary chest armor for $20 - $1 fee = 19 - 15% to have it moved to my pay pal = $16.15 Woot woot.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 15, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I managed to sell some Crappy lvl 30 Legendary chest armor for $20 - $1 fee = 19 - 15% to have it moved to my pay pal = $16.15 Woot woot.



My crappy level 54 legendary chest armor isn't selling, even for a $2.50 buyout.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 15, 2012)

I still can't access the RMAH. :/

Been doing pretty well in the GAH, though. It pays for my gem making.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 15, 2012)

Yea I still get the 3 day thing


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy D3 its fun even when I'm just running around capped at lvl13. I've got some sweet armor for a LVL13 now that I just keep looting everything. got my Blacksmithing up to journeyman and still going don't think they have capped it just need loads of gold.

Also my rig run D3 completely maxed out, so I lowered the max fps to 45 that way it doesn't have to try as hard even though it can do 60.

Probably will get the game some time next week or something was hoping for some deal from Newegg for fathers day...


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 15, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I still can't access the RMAH. :/
> 
> Been doing pretty well in the GAH, though. It pays for my gem making.



Oh? do tell of your gem exploits. You just craft high level gems and sell them for boat loads of monies?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 15, 2012)

No I'm selling random items I pick up that I can't use, and using the money to craft gems to give away to people.
My ROI is not so great, but my friends like getting free gems.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 15, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Oh? do tell of your gem exploits. You just craft high level gems and sell them for boat loads of monies?



The highest I can craft so far are Perfect Square gems. I'll use emeralds for the example. They typically sell for 48k at the AH. Crafting one needs the following:
3x Flawless Square Emerald (9.1k)
3x Tome of Secrets (1.3k)
30k gold

The numbers in parenthesis are their usual prices in the AH (that's in total, not per piece). So it costs 40.4k gold to make one Perfect Square Emerald. You could then sell it for 48k for a profit of 7.6k gold. 

Of course, if you farm Act I Inferno you could get the components you need for free.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 15, 2012)

made another $2 today.  i think ill pay for my kids D3 this way, ill also need to factor in 18.50 for authenticator (shipping bites ass >_<  ).


----------



## Kreij (Jun 15, 2012)

I just want to thank Magibeg for running with me again today. Good times.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 16, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> made another $2 today.  i think ill pay for my kids D3 this way, ill also need to factor in 18.50 for authenticator (shipping bites ass >_<  ).



cell phone authenticator?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 16, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> made another $2 today.  i think ill pay for my kids D3 this way, ill also need to factor in 18.50 for authenticator (shipping bites ass >_<  ).



My eventual goal is to make hundreds to afford a somewhat classy hooker. I guess your goals change when you become married with children


----------



## HTC (Jun 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> *No, HTC, that's not what I meant.
> I mean if someone posts up something they bought it's a lot better to say something like "Nice item, but look for more X when you get the next one" instead of just saying "Thats' not so great".*
> 
> I also was not targetting anyone's post in particular, I just notice it a lot on TPU in all the sections. When someone gets a new processor people will immediately jump in and say "You should have got X instead".
> ...



I see your point, dude.


This is for wizard builds, from my own observations:

1 - attack speed is a must
2 - intelligence is mandatory
3 - dexterity is very much recommended as it increases dodging percentage


@ NinkobEi: if you have high intelligence from the other items (1600+), then the fact that the wand doesn't have any is redundant, IMO.


Even though i have over 47K DPS, with skills, i still can't pass inferno's act 2 start: i manage to kill more often, though, but that's nowhere near enough. The fact that my dexterity is low surely doesn't help


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> cell phone authenticator?



i dont have a smartphone to be able to do that  plus a physical one will also teach my kid responsibility (she's almost 10).


----------



## n-ster (Jun 16, 2012)

HTC said:


> I see your point, dude.
> 
> 
> This is for wizard builds, from my own observations:
> ...



IMO, only a sufficient amount of AS is necessary
Maximum amount of intelligence instead of AS
Vitality is a must, but not TOO much, because:
Armor and all res is a must


----------



## HTC (Jun 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> IMO, only a sufficient amount of AS is necessary
> Maximum amount of intelligence instead of AS
> Vitality is a must, but not TOO much, because:
> *Armor and all res is a must*



That should be #4 and #5: slipped my mind 

EDIT

About the AS, i had a 71 int / 15 AS blue ring and got an 89 int / 13 AS / other stats. Even though it has 18 more intelligence, it still does less dmg: by only 38 DPS but that's still less dmg. That's how much 2 AS difference makes, FYI.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone know how to transfer funds from Battle.net to Paypal?

I've got Paypal setup and all security features up as well and I see no option to transfer anywhere.


----------



## v12dock (Jun 16, 2012)

I have made $30 of selling items so far


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 16, 2012)

v12dock said:


> I have made $30 of selling items so far



Yes but how to move to paypal to spend?


----------



## magibeg (Jun 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I just want to thank Magibeg for running with me again today. Good times.



You're the only one here that plays with me *tear*


----------



## Horrux (Jun 16, 2012)

Has anyone figured out which item set is best for a level 60 dragon hunter trying to make it through Inferno?

I'm inclined towards Natalya's, but I don't want to commit a many-million gold mistake...

Thoughts?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 16, 2012)

magibeg said:


> You're the only one here that plays with me *tear*



If you are level 4X I'll play with you xD


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 16, 2012)

ugh, i want to play but Nik Wallenda is gonna cross Niagara Falls in a 2" wide rope.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2012)

Horrux said:


> Has anyone figured out which item set is best for a level 60 *dragon hunter* trying to make it through Inferno?
> 
> I'm inclined towards Natalya's, but I don't want to commit a many-million gold mistake...
> 
> Thoughts?



just use Fus Roh Dah!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 16, 2012)

magibeg said:


> You're the only one here that plays with me *tear*



Because you haven't added me yet.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 16, 2012)

damn square gems so cheap in AH I never knew lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> damn square gems so cheap in AH I never knew lol



Yeah, thats because they require tomes to upgrade and are 20k a pop to turn 3 into the next level, I just started vendoring them, maybe will AH just to make a bit of extra cash.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 16, 2012)

Was playing with Mussels and somebody else earlier, and Mussels had the temerity of pulling another set of elites while we're already busy with one. So that's two sets of elites, both with invulnerable minions and arcane enchanted.

It's Act I Hell, they're level 51/53, so although I survived through the whole things while they didn't, it's still not exactly easy for me. LOL


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Was playing with Mussels and somebody else earlier, and Mussels had the temerity of pulling another set of elites while we're already busy with one. So that's two sets of elites, both with invulnerable minions and arcane enchanted.
> 
> It's Act I Hell, they're level 51/53, so although I survived through the whole things while they didn't, it's still not exactly easy for me. LOL



ahah! THATS who it was!


we were so confused trying to figure out which real world friend it was in diablo, lol.


actually it was three mobs... two arcane + invulnerable, and a third with mortar and fire enchant -.-


for a level 60, you werent that useful to hide behind.

edit: the other person was Deathmore, he's a lurker on the forums here, and used to play SCII with me and JC316. now death and his missus just come into diablo with me every now and then.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ahah! THATS who it was!
> 
> 
> we were so confused trying to figure out which real world friend it was in diablo, lol.
> ...



Looks fun, I wanna join lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> for a level 60, you werent that useful to hide behind.



I was still wearing my weaker farming gear (which has 108% MF already, but only 67% GF, without NV buff) when you did that LOL


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> for a level 60, you werent that useful to hide behind.



You probably never want to have my 60th monk as a bodyguard then. rofl

Although I am doing a little better lately, when I don't get jumped by too many mobs.

BTW, if any of you see my monk paying alone in inferno, feel free to join ... you don't have to ask. It's always more fun when you don't have to die alone.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 16, 2012)

Man it sounds like you guys are having fun. I may have to play with you guys when I get the full game Ive never really played  co-op before with anyone.

My DH is getting awesome for lvl 13 I can take on anyone Ive done over 100 mobs at a time not even get hurt.

Also my question is, is this game like Borderlands and when you get gold loot it gives everyone the amount that you found? or does it split the amount on the ground?

EDIT: also this game is fun even though its my 5th time going back through to kill the skeleton king. I'm farming materials for making items got like 13 rares and over 55+Blue materials.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 16, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Man it sounds like you guys are having fun. I may have to play with you guys when I get the full game Ive never really played  co-op before with anyone.
> 
> My DH is getting awesome for lvl 13 I can take on anyone Ive done over 100 mobs at a time not even get hurt.
> 
> ...



individual loot for everyone in the party


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, when loot drops everyone sees something different that's in a game.


----------



## burtram (Jun 16, 2012)

I know this video is not about diablo 3, but I think the same could be done for this game and still be really silly. I just had to share it with you guys once I came across it:


Headphone users warning: It's LOUD, so turn your volume down! You've been warned.


----------



## deathmore (Jun 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ahah! THATS who it was!
> 
> 
> we were so confused trying to figure out which real world friend it was in diablo, lol.
> ...



Lol I was the monk, been playing with mussels since we got it. anyways im always playing at night my battle tag is: marcimhoff#2156 was alot of fun with entropy doing all the killing while we died


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2012)

I added you death, hope to play with you and Mussels one of these days.
Someone needs to show you how to die pathetically and with a total lack of dignaty. rofl

What's up with buying things like tomes on the GAH?
I only get one entry on searching and it only allows a buyout price no matter what quantity I enter. 
Can't bid on those items? Can't compare prices?
Quite possible I don't know what I'm doing. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I found a fun build on the Barb forums thats Inferno viable, but not a shield user. But It seemed to have some major pitfalls, so I spend this morning rounding it out, and it feels pretty polished and is an extreme amount of fun. If anyone wants to try out something crazy, try this.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#hUSikP!YXZ!bZbYcc

The basic concept is Battle Rage (Into the Fray) + Sprint (Run Like the Wind), then you just sprint around your targets, it makes a ton of tornado those proc free rage and the cycle goes on, and it allows you to kite like a wizard would, if not better since increased movement speed. If you decide to tank it up front, you can run sprint + whirlwind at the sametime and the Life on Hit on your weapons + Blood funnel will keep you topped off (it's an insane amount of life gain). The build I seen used Leap as the escape / util ability, but the cocept of this build has fury issues, you need to be able to have Battle Fury and Sprint up asap when a fight starts, so I went with furious Charge (Stamina), it allows you to get the fight started much cleaner, and Furious Charge also breaks out of Jailer (that cripples this build as you have to be moving to lay tornadoes). War Cry is just fopr some toughness, and Berserker Rage (Thrive on Chaos) is amazing with tornadoes and whirlwind going, I've had that buff up for over 5 minutes.

Overall, if you can keep targets on you, this build actually ends up pretty tanky. I was running with 2 other Barb friends today (one tank and the other 2 hander) and they would die, I was standing in Plague while whirlwinding through fire chains and watching my life bar just bounce around like crazy, but I never died, the other 2 died 2 times each, and I was the only one standing in everything and actually moving through the fire chains by choice. It takes some getting use to this build, but it's something different, and a ton of fun, highly suggested it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 16, 2012)

Big  to Kreij for helping me get past Act IV on my wizard in hell


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what black mushrooms are for? just found one.


----------



## HTC (Jun 16, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Does anyone know what black mushrooms are for? just found one.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120616/Capture096.jpg



For the pony lvl: the "new cow lvl". It's expensive, but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## deathmore (Jun 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I added you death, hope to play with you and Mussels one of these days.
> Someone needs to show you how to die pathetically and with a total lack of dignaty. rofl
> 
> What's up with buying things like tomes on the GAH?
> ...



Lol sounds like fun, also i think when it comes to commodity prices i think its blizzard putting them in to be honest. Ive found it cheaper to buy gems and crafting items from the auction house. It is odd that you get one entry. Sometimes i buy items and then i get money back as well, like a discount or something.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Big  to Kreij for helping me get past Act IV on my wizard in hell



My pleasure, AIG. That was awesome. lol
Half the time I couldn't even see my character there were so many mobs. The only way I could tell I was still doing anything was their HPs were dropping.

Good times. People can say what ever they want about D3, but I haven't had this much fun in a game in a long time. 



			
				death said:
			
		

> Sometimes i buy items and then i get money back as well, like a discount or something.


I get that too on occasion. I've no clue what's going on.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 17, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I get that too on occasion. I've no clue what's going on.



I think its if it sells for less then ur max bid


----------



## Kreij (Jun 17, 2012)

That's what weird. I can't bid on the commodity items it seems. Only buyout.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I found a fun build on the Barb forums thats Inferno viable, but not a shield user. But It seemed to have some major pitfalls, so I spend this morning rounding it out, and it feels pretty polished and is an extreme amount of fun. If anyone wants to try out something crazy, try this.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#hUSikP!YXZ!bZbYcc
> 
> ...



I can stand in anything all day long. only gotta put my dancing shoes on when im the lone survivor or the giant dual club wielding fat guys come swinging in.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2012)

FINALLY I'm in hell lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Does anyone know what black mushrooms are for? just found one.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120616/Capture096.jpg



theres like five parts (you cant sell them, so they stand out) and you use them to get to the unicorn level.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> theres like five parts (you cant sell them, so they stand out) and you use them to get to the unicorn level.



Makes my wife laugh her ass off that level does hearing me  coursing that level saying how wrong that level is and such.

Tried to reply without spoiling hehe, although i do wish that they would MS's pink dino in it


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2012)

It's Blizzard's way of trolling ppl saying DII and DIII are too colorful lol


----------



## Flibolito (Jun 17, 2012)

kreij said:


> people can say what ever they want about d3, but i haven't had this much fun in a game in a long time.



+1


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2012)

i just pissed off deathmore and his waifu, they were bitching about not getting good item drops, and then i randomly picked up a string of ears XD


----------



## deathmore (Jun 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i just pissed off deathmore and his waifu, they were bitching about not getting good item drops, and then i randomly picked up a string of ears XD



Lol yah stupid mussels stealings all my good loots when ever he comes on lol.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 17, 2012)

I died at least 5 times today in Zoltun Kulle's archive. those elites packs are tough....

My tag is Caveman#1522 btw


----------



## Kreij (Jun 17, 2012)

Only 5 times? If Magibeg got gold everytime he res'd me he would own the AH. 

Thanks Magi and Entropy for running with me and my friend through nightmare into hell.
He's not used to "plow forward" type of playing, but He will be as soon as he gets some better gear.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2012)

I might need help in hell, I realized I suck more than I thought lmao

Msybe I'll go in public games


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2012)

Just made it to inferno last night, only to realize i needed to take a break and re-think things before continuing.

Nster, the smae is probably true for you as well. Once in hell, you really need to be using your abilities all the time, so perhaps you just have the wrong ones enabled?

Was defintely easier to get past hell with help, even though it makes the monsters a bit stronger.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 17, 2012)

@n-ster : No need to go public. More than enough TPU'ers to help you out if you post your battletag.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Just made it to inferno last night, only to realize i needed to take a break and re-think things before continuing.
> 
> Nster, the smae is probably true for you as well. Once in hell, you really need to be using your abilities all the time, so perhaps you just have the wrong ones enabled?
> 
> Was defintely easier to get past hell with help, even though it makes the monsters a bit stronger.



I made it all the way past skele king after you left. it just takes a change in play style.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 17, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I made it all the way past skele king after you left. it just takes a change in play style.



Until you meet a group of mobs that are Vampiric, Arcane enhanced, Teleporting, Chained health and whatever else. Things get a little iffy then. lol


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 17, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Until you meet a group of mobs that are Vampiric, Arcane enhanced, Teleporting, Chained health and whatever else. Things get a little iffy then. lol



Oh, I still die a lot, vampires and reflects damage are the big killers.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 17, 2012)

Fast + Fire Chain is still my biggest nightmare.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 18, 2012)

That depressing moment when i realize i need to hoard up 50 million gold to get a moderate upgrade for my weapon....


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 18, 2012)

just forged the nightmare staff of herding, now just need to save up the half mil so I can do hell pony runs.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 18, 2012)

I would not mind helping..


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is a really good guide for an end game level 60 Demon Hunter.  Even if you don't have your DH at this high of level yet this guide has some good strategy recommendations.  I came across this guide on diablo.incgamers.com

Tier List Update – THE endgame Demon Hunter build

I used to not like Evasive Fire but after getting used to it I realized it has a big advantages.  There are several advantages listed in the article link above.  I used to spam Multi Arrow until I got my DH to level 59 and started using Elemental Arrow with the Nethering Tentacles rune.

/edit

Oh yeah anyone with a DH build will want to take a look at this article

Hatred Generators: Demystified


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2012)

Extra health + reflect damage is always fun

I have electrocute, arcane orb with reduced arcane cost, diamond shield with 2x thing, energy armor, venom hydra and magic weapon.... I'll have to update to the best runes as I haven't checked them in a while

Does the build sound OK? I have a bad right hand and so so hand-eye coordination, so kiting ain't so easy for me lol, thats why I suck


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well after tinkering around in Act 3 on the Wizz I decided to mess around on the Barb again (posted my build earlier). I haven't ever really got any crazy good drops, I've got maybe 2 - 3 items worth about 1 mill so far, and I was hoping moving into farther acts would get me better gear, but it just never panned out. Then I go back to the Barb abd farming Act 1, and I'm getting the best drops I've ever seen, over and over, had a few things sell for 500k and was pretty happy.... then this dropped 






That thing almost brought me to tears, I could prob get between 5 - 7 mill for it, so happy, but it's so good for both of my characters I think I'll be using this for quite a while.



cadaveca said:


> Just made it to inferno last night, only to realize i needed to take a break and re-think things before continuing.
> 
> Nster, the smae is probably true for you as well. Once in hell, you really need to be using your abilities all the time, so perhaps you just have the wrong ones enabled?
> 
> Was defintely easier to get past hell with help, even though it makes the monsters a bit stronger.



Act 1 isn't too bad, a bit of AHing and for the most part you should be able to farm it in no time, Act 2 and on is where things get really serious and builds need to really be tweaked to move on. Act 1 you can DPS through no problem if you got even just decent gear, a friend is using a 1200 DPS 2 hander and pretty crap gear (he has only 20k hp as a Barb) and he plows down Act 1. But anything in Act 2 one shots him (and I mean anything).



n-ster said:


> Extra health + reflect damage is always fun
> 
> I have electrocute, arcane orb with reduced arcane cost, diamond shield with 2x thing, energy armor, venom hydra and magic weapon.... I'll have to update to the best runes as I haven't checked them in a while
> 
> Does the build sound OK? I have a bad right hand and so so hand-eye coordination, so kiting ain't so easy for me lol, thats why I suck



That build sounds ok, but you are gonna want a slow for Inferno, personally I would swap out Electrocute for Magic Missile, then take the Temporal Flux passive. Also would swap Diamond skin for Teleport w/ Fracture (with a slow, clones, and a teleport you will kite much better).


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That build sounds ok, but you are gonna want a slow for Inferno, personally I would swap out Electrocute for Magic Missile, then take the Temporal Flux passive. Also would swap Diamond skin for Teleport w/ Fracture (with a slow, clones, and a teleport you will kite much better).



Once I have the seeker thing for MM, then I'll use it. I intend to use teleport in inferno but I find diamond skin better in hell?

I forgot to add my masteries are astral presence, temperal flux and the life per second while shield is on thing... I think imana switch temperal flux for glass canon for now


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well after tinkering around in Act 3 on the Wizz I decided to mess around on the Barb again (posted my build earlier). I haven't ever really got any crazy good drops, I've got maybe 2 - 3 items worth about 1 mill so far, and I was hoping moving into farther acts would get me better gear, but it just never panned out. Then I go back to the Barb abd farming Act 1, and I'm getting the best drops I've ever seen, over and over, had a few things sell for 500k and was pretty happy.... then this dropped
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120618/Capture003565.jpg
> That thing almost brought me to tears, I could prob get between 5 - 7 mill for it, so happy, but it's so good for both of my characters I think I'll be using this for quite a while.



;~O

Dats nice 

I remember you mentioning for the wiz that Magic Missile with the rune that has it auto home to enemies is really effective.  Thanks for the suggestion, it has definitely saved me many times now.  I tend to hide a lot now behind corners with my wiz and spam it... lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Once I have the seeker thing for MM, then I'll use it. I intend to use teleport in inferno but I find diamond skin better in hell?
> 
> I forgot to add my masteries are astral presence, temperal flux and the life per second while shield is on thing... I think imana switch temperal flux for glass canon for now



Yeah Seeker is super nice for corner shots. I liked using the 143% one, if your a good shot it works well, but not being able to shoot around corners is it's downfall. Diamond Skin isn't bad, it allows for ab it more careless playstyle, you can let things get up on you a bit, I used it for a long time, till I was forced to start kiting almost anything, then I got rid of it. Also I would take Glass Cannon instead of the life per second one personally.



Ross211 said:


> ;~O
> 
> Dats nice
> 
> I remember you mentioning for the wiz that Magic Missile with the rune that has it auto home to enemies is really effective.  Thanks for the suggestion, it has definitely saved me many times now.  I tend to hide a lot now behind corners with my wiz and spam it... lol.



No problem, yeah it's a very nice spell, especially if you have been stacking Attack Speed, I wasn't even using a Signature Spell, but after I gained some AS I needed something that actually put it to use, and that fit the bill nicely.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought the extra 2 minutes and the 200+ life per second was pretty useful, it helps regen for long kitting or in between fights etc. Else I have 13 life per second


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well after tinkering around in Act 3 on the Wizz I decided to mess around on the Barb again (posted my build earlier). I haven't ever really got any crazy good drops, I've got maybe 2 - 3 items worth about 1 mill so far, and I was hoping moving into farther acts would get me better gear, but it just never panned out. Then I go back to the Barb abd farming Act 1, and I'm getting the best drops I've ever seen, over and over, had a few things sell for 500k and was pretty happy.... then this dropped
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120618/Capture003565.jpg
> That thing almost brought me to tears, I could prob get between 5 - 7 mill for it, so happy, but it's so good for both of my characters I think I'll be using this for quite a while.
> ...



That's a nice ring ,


----------



## Kreij (Jun 18, 2012)

Since the inception of the RMAH, the prices in the GAH have increased dramatically.
You can still find an occasional good deal, but it will most likely be a minimal/moderate upgrade at best (I found an upgrade for my 1H for about 50K ... not too bad).
All the decent/awesome upgrades will cost you 10s of millions in gold ... if you can even find anything.

Also, since the RMAH came online I've sold nothing in the GAH even though my prices are _dirt cheap_. I usually set the starting bid a 2x what an in-game vendor would give me and 4x that as the buyout price. I'm not trying to make a lot of gold, just get a little more than the vendors will give you in-game.
Nothing is moving. Oh well ... nothing lost but the few seconds it takes to add it to an auction.

I finally took the time to read through all the rules/regs of the RMAH, and all associated fees (and all the comments).
I'm not sure why anyone in their right mind would use it. :/

In any event, game is still crazy fun, and I feel the cost of it was well worth it.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Since the inception of the RMAH, the prices in the GAH have increased dramatically.
> You can still find an occasional good deal, but it will most likely be a minimal/moderate upgrade at best (I found an upgrade for my 1H for about 50K ... not too bad).
> All the decent/awesome upgrades will cost you 10s of millions in gold ... if you can even find anything.
> 
> ...



Well it just kinda seems like the RMAH split the market into 2. And when given the choice between gold or $$$ after finding a good item it seems people like to opt for $$$.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Is anyone honestly paying real money for anything? I mean have any of you sold anything for cash yet?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is anyone honestly paying real money for anything? I mean have any of you sold anything for cash yet?



I sold a ring for $20. I hear of auction house tycoons making thousands of dollars. Some guy said he made more in a day of diablo than he did at his actual work.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 18, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well it just kinda seems like the RMAH split the market into 2. And when given the choice between gold or $$$ after finding a good item it seems people like to opt for $$$.



Not really surprising. A lot of people who make good money at their jobs have more cash to spend on leisure things than they do time to farm. It's been that way since the first MMOs.
A friend of mine made a couple of thousand selling Everquest characters/items.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Is anyone honestly paying real money for anything? I mean have any of you sold anything for cash yet?



The last time I looked the global market for virtual goods was at about 1.2 billion in annual sales. It's probably higher now.



NinkobEi said:


> I sold a ring for $20. I hear of auction house tycoons making thousands of dollars. Some guy said he made more in a day of diablo than he did at his actual work.



It's quite possile if you dedicate your time and energy to it. I just don't find it interesting enough. You could probably do better day trading penny stocks on the real stock market if that kind of thing floats your boat.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2012)

Act 1 Hell was easy enough, but the elite packs of Act 2 are disgusting!!!


I seem to always get stuff that I hate like reflect damage or invulnerable on EVERY SINGLE PACK

I think about 40% of the packs were invulnerable this time, and 40% were reflect damage

btw my battle tag is NSTER#1691


----------



## douglatins (Jun 18, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I sold a ring for $20. I hear of auction house tycoons making thousands of dollars. Some guy said he made more in a day of diablo than he did at his actual work.



I got liquid 85usd from a set chest.
Also heard about people making thousands of dollars.
Kids could get a lot of money, though they need they parents consent to add a paypal account they'll only add not substract.

ALso having trouble selling in GAH, with lowest BINs of every item i search for similars

Also add me Jörmungandr#1604


----------



## AsRock (Jun 18, 2012)

douglatins said:


> I got liquid 85usd from a set chest.
> Also heard about people making thousands of dollars.
> Kids could get a lot of money, though they need they parents consent to add a paypal account they'll only add not substract.
> 
> ...



Might need more than that now as Paypal requires tax form or part SS number so IRS can tax ya ass.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 18, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Might need more than that now as Paypal requires tax form or part SS number so IRS can tax ya ass.



Trying to make people that are making a buck feel bad is just envy, until you sell something of your own.
Also i'm not from US, and basically with that money ill use for PC parts, etc, so basically i can just sell items for how much i want without any issue with taxes, lol,


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone wanna donate some gear for Wizard? I'm lvl 53 with stuff as low as lvl 26 lmao


----------



## douglatins (Jun 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Anyone wanna donate some gear for Wizard? I'm lvl 53 with stuff as low as lvl 26 lmao



Sure dog, add me in game. I vendor a lot of good gear, because its not AH'ble


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 18, 2012)

a couple friends of mine have made over 100$ on a single item. and one of them has already made 400$ on the RMAH. just gotta get the drops i guess that and yea its silly how much people are paying for in game items


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 18, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> a couple friends of mine have made over 100$ on a single item. and one of them has already made 400$ on the RMAH. just gotta get the drops i guess that and yea its silly how much people are paying for in game items



Just roll with me more, its only a matter of time.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 18, 2012)

douglatins said:


> *Trying to make people that are making a buck feel bad is just envy*, until you sell something of your own.
> Also i'm not from US, and basically with that money ill use for PC parts, etc, so basically i can just sell items for how much i want without any issue with taxes, lol,



WTF had nothing to do with making people feel bad, it was more about if you didn't know about it and you lived in the US don't be surprised to be billed if you sell to much...


----------



## douglatins (Jun 18, 2012)

AsRock said:


> WTF had nothing to do with making people feel bad, it was more about if you didn't know about it and you lived in the US don't be surprised to be billed if you sell to much...



I though it was like i see on blizz forum, oh, you sold to many items on AH you will get arrested!!!, etc some other crap
Even if i do get taxes, which i wont, still not that much.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 18, 2012)

Make sure to claim this ish on your taxes. Don't want the tax man barking up your tree!


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, thats because they require tomes to upgrade and are 20k a pop to turn 3 into the next level, I just started vendoring them, maybe will AH just to make a bit of extra cash.



Save your gems. Did you see the upcoming changes for 1.0.3? They are making them cost significantly less.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6262208


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 18, 2012)

Also, to the people complaining about hell...it's an absolute cake walk. Wait until you get to Inferno. I'm playing through Inferno on my Barb and DH.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 18, 2012)

mrw1986 said:


> Also, to the people complaining about hell...it's an absolute cake walk. Wait until you get to Inferno. I'm playing through Inferno on my Barb and DH.



Any tips for the DH?  I am getting owned alot, and would like to know whether to go straight Dex or Vitality.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 18, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> Any tips for the DH?  I am getting owned alot, and would like to know whether to go straight Dex or Vitality.



dmg stat/res all/vit, in that order, should be top priority for pretty much every class I think. obviously some slots have certain outliers you want to look for.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 18, 2012)

Survivability is far more important than damage when you hit high levels.
Remember ... you are doing 0 DPS if you are dead.

Also, Hell level is not exactly a cake walk, but if you compare mob HPs, Act to Act, Hell Vs. Inferno, the difference seems to be about a factor of 10.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 18, 2012)

sadly prob the best item ive found 





what should I price it at? 100k start, 1mil bin? could i get 2mil?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> sadly prob the best item ive found



Sadly? I'd weep with joy if I found that. I haven't found anything I can use in quite awhile now. 

@phanbuey : A wise old Barbarian once told me this ...
Resistance > Vitality > (dmg stats) > Armor. He survives a lot better than I do.

Okay he's not old, it was Magibeg, but his barb does a lot better than my monk when it comes to standing toe-to-toe with mobs.

The problem I'm having is that if I find an item that gives me a bump in something like res or life, I take a HUGE hit on damage. I found a shield that gives me 3000+ more life but I lose 9000 in damage.  
Even with sockets and gems it's a tough balancing game.

The Diablo games have always been a treasure hunt, but after awhile you just want to yell "Throw me a bone, Will ya ?!??".


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Kreij and Magibeg for that Act 2 Hell etc... and special thanks to AsRock and his babe for helping very far into Act 3!!!


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Sadly? I'd weep with joy if I found that. I haven't found anything I can use in quite awhile now.
> 
> @phanbuey : A wise old Barbarian once told me this ...
> Resistance > Vitality > (dmg stats) > Armor. He survives a lot better than I do.
> ...


unfortunately I'm a barb so doesn't really work for me
gotta hawk it tho so can either get some gear(maybe a belt, helm, or pants) or forge the hellish staff of herding


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

It was great fun, n-ster. You did great in some of the ugly situations and I started to wonder if you even needed us to "plow the road" for you. 

I can't believe I died the one time, most of the time I wasn't even taking damage ... talk about not paying attention.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2012)

HAHAHA you should have seen me in Act 3.... I died 30+ times

I can't believe AsRock stuck with me for so long lol


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

@n-ster : I had to run, but you'll find that your fellow TPU'ers don't give up on you so easily.
If D3 had an acheivement for lots of deaths and another for giving res's, I'd have the first and Magibeg the latter ... in the first hour of him helping me in hell level. 

Wait 'til we all get together in inferno. 

Good times playing with everyone.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2012)

If anyone wants to kill Azmodan with me (Hell), feel free to add me (NSTER#1691) and join my game


----------



## magibeg (Jun 19, 2012)

"We will be performing scheduled maintenance for Diablo III starting tomorrow at 3:00 a.m. PDT in order to deploy patch 1.0.3. We anticipate that maintenance will conclude and that all services will be available by approximately 1:00 p.m. PDT."

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5837135682


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2012)

n-ster said:


> If anyone wants to kill Azmodan with me (Hell), feel free to add me (NSTER#1691) and join my game



i'll try some of that


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 19, 2012)

mrw1986 said:


> Save your gems. Did you see the upcoming changes for 1.0.3? They are making them cost significantly less.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6262208



Yeah I got a good stock pile of Squares to turn into Flawless.



bostonbuddy said:


> sadly prob the best item ive found
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120618/Untitled-1.jpg
> what should I price it at? 100k start, 1mil bin? could i get 2mil?



I wouldn't say sadly, that thing is extremely good. It's a super good belt, with a ton of resist, then MF on top of it (people love MF, but it sucks to give up stats to have MF). Best way to price something like that is to look for belts like it and go from there, taking a shot in the dark might price it so high it never sells, or price it so low it sells instantly but you could have made 10x that.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 19, 2012)

n-ster said:


> HAHAHA you should have seen me in Act 3.... I died 30+ times
> 
> I can't believe AsRock stuck with me for so long lol



Act 3 was a pain in the butt lol, oddly my hatred and stuff was always leached continuously lol. 

Maybe because some one ( cough ) ran around and mixed up all the bosses .

And your Welcome

I am wondering WTF is with the AH as i had a crossbow which had bids went to 120k and went down to 45k :|..


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 19, 2012)

magibeg said:


> "We will be performing scheduled maintenance for Diablo III starting tomorrow at 3:00 a.m. PDT in order to deploy patch 1.0.3. We anticipate that maintenance will conclude and that all services will be available by approximately 1:00 p.m. PDT."
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5837135682



Sweet. Finally I will be able to get ilvl63 items in act 1!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2012)

diablos shadow clones suck when they have venom hydra


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

Great fun N. Diablo was being a pecker tonight.
Four of us and he had 10 million HPs. lol
You're so close to 60 now. 

Great night of TPU grouping, all.
I liked Mussel's comment, "All TPU'ers, I'm in heaven !" ... of course we were in Act 4 on the heaven level. rofl


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2012)

yep, thanks! I'm so eager to get to 60!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2012)

i cant wait for 60, because i hate buying items for lower levels


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2012)

yea most my items I had on me when I was playing with you guys was level 20~30... ie I've had them since NORMAL lmao except weapon ofc


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

Just remember that when you hit 60 (the max level), you lose the feeling of accompishment that leveling gets you and it's all a personal quest to fight in inferno and farm items.

Just saying. Sill a lot of fun trashing mobs.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder.... we make a TPU team and try to finish inferno together!!!

it might take a year though cuz we kinda suck


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys just wonder whats your blacksmithing lvl? im almost to lvl 4 and im still in stater edition almost to 100kgold! I can make lvl 30 gear lol.

EDIT:!!!Dangit!! just read that they are lowering the price for BS and I have spent like 60K on it and im only lvl 13! Should have waited...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey guys just wonder whats your blacksmithing lvl? im almost to lvl 4 and im still in stater edition almost to 100kgold! I can make lvl 30 gear lol.
> 
> EDIT:!!!Dangit!! just read that they are lowering the price for BS and I have spent like 60K on it and im only lvl 13! Should have waited...



dont worry, i've blown heaps on it before the patch was announced.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 19, 2012)

only need another 600k for infernal staff of herding.
plan to get my 5 stack nv farming act I then run around like a bitch in whimyshire and hope I can get to a few clouds, mayyybe kill a mob


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 19, 2012)

Just about to kill azmodan(50% health already) in inferno and boom! maintenance


----------



## magibeg (Jun 19, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Just about to kill azmodan(50% health already) in inferno and boom! maintenance



Well I warned everyone...


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

What do you guys think is a reasonable trade off between life and damage.

Let's say you have 20K Hp and do 10K damage.
If you get an item that gives you 10% more life (22K) but reduces your damage by 10% (9K), would you make that change?
Where do some of you set your limits for trade-off of stats. Same goes for resistances .. what are you willing to sacrfice in dmg/life for how much resistance.

Obviously you want items that add to everything, but finding those items is not very easy ... at all.

Just something to discuss while the servers are down.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 19, 2012)

1.0.3, characters: Nerfs. :shadedshu

At least they improved drop rates. "Improved", not "increased", there are other ways of improving drop rates, and they did so by widening the "range" of acts/difficulties for high-level item drops.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> What do you guys think is a reasonable trade off between life and damage.
> 
> Let's say you have 20K Hp and do 10K damage.
> If you get an item that gives you 10% more life (22K) but reduces your damage by 10% (9K), would you make that change?
> ...



I like high leach ( on hit ) and less damage although to play inferno it's turned more to high res and less damage and leach due to available items.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.diablofans.com/blizz-tracker/topic/227302-patch-103-now-live/

Patch notes.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 19, 2012)

magibeg said:


> http://www.diablofans.com/blizz-tracker/topic/227302-patch-103-now-live/
> 
> Patch notes.



I'd prefer this.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6457499/


----------



## AsRock (Jun 19, 2012)

magibeg said:


> http://www.diablofans.com/blizz-tracker/topic/227302-patch-103-now-live/
> 
> Patch notes.



Much bigger than the patch notes i got from updating 1 hour or so ago lol.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 19, 2012)

"Destructible objects no longer have a chance to drop items" - Well, I guess that will save time while farming. I always had an incessant need to break those barrels. My friend found a legendary out of one once and caused me great OCD.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't believe you will no longer be able to pull mobs into town. That was always great fun. 

Looks like Monks didn't fair too bad.
Gems are now crazy cheap to make (squares and below).
Looks like they made the bosses quite a bit easier. That may reduce the number of time Magi has to res me (but probably not).


----------



## magibeg (Jun 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I can't believe you will no longer be able to pull mobs into town. That was always great fun.
> 
> Looks like Monks didn't fair too bad.
> Gems are now crazy cheap to make (squares and below).
> Looks like they made the bosses quite a bit easier. That may reduce the number of time Magi has to res me (but probably not).



But i'm pretty sure there's res achievements i still need to get.... so... keep doing your thing


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

US Server is up


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2012)

Auction house prices is getting a bit crazy. Guess I will have to switch to DH


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 19, 2012)

kinda sad relentless will now only reduce fury cost instead of being free, against certain mobs was able to just spam revenge nonstop, will prob switch out that perk now


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

A few comments on 1.0.3 ...
Barrels are not worth breaking any more except for the lulz.
Gold drops are still good in inferno.
Repairing your gear is crazy expensive now. (3 deaths cost me almost 9K in repair)
I still die a lot.

I noticed when I checked options that many things were reset on me (resolution, shadows, music was turned back on, etc.)
You probably want to check your option settings when you get a moment.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> A few comments on 1.0.3 ...
> Barrels are not worth breaking any more except for the lulz.
> Gold drops are still good in inferno.
> Repairing your gear is crazy expensive now. (3 deaths cost me almost 9K in repair)
> ...



The repair thing sucks. I mean it REALLY SUCKS.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 19, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> only need another 600k for infernal staff of herding.
> plan to get my 5 stack nv farming act I then run around like a bitch in whimyshire and hope I can get to a few clouds, mayyybe kill a mob



Haha NOOOOO, clouds are USELESS now, like everything else



Fourstaff said:


> Auction house prices is getting a bit crazy. Guess I will have to switch to DH



Except you shouldnt, you will lose a lot of gold repairing for deaths, NT is useless now.
Roll a barb, barbs are now the best


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2012)

decent ignore durability loss items have now gone up in price lol


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The repair thing sucks. I mean it REALLY SUCKS.



It's kind of funny that it's possible that the repair costs could be potentially more than you paid for the items. lol Oh well, no big deal.
If you can't farm cold faster than your weapons wear out you are not playing the game right.

Could not drop items for trade in our group at all today. Something is completely borked with that. It's not just crafted items, it's everything.

Links which contain socketted items seems to be fixed again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If you can't farm cold



Here in Minnesota we farm cold by profession.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Here in Minnesota we farm cold by profession.



And fat girls.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 20, 2012)

I like how bliz don't want you to farm all day long yet they designed the game to make you farm all day long: "Play the game the way we want you to play or we will nerf every advantage you have."


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 20, 2012)

And I thought the whole point of a dungeon crawlier game was to farm loot...that's my favorite part on my 14th run of the game SE.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 20, 2012)

douglatins said:


> Except you shouldnt, you will lose a lot of gold repairing for deaths, NT is useless now.
> Roll a barb, barbs are now the best



I love my cyclone farting barbarian, but gearing him up for act 2 Inferno is beyond me lol


----------



## Kreij (Jun 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Here in Minnesota we farm cold by profession.





TheMailMan78 said:


> And fat girls.



Sometimes I wondered what brought me to TPU other than the tech stuff.
Now I know. lol

On topic : I finally can view the RMAH. Now I know where all the good stuff went.
Some of the stuff that sells for millions of gold in the GAH, is like $5 in the RMAH. lol

I offically spent all my gold making gems and now am down to about 3K. Time to do a little farming in inferno.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I love my cyclone farting barbarian, but gearing him up for act 2 Inferno is beyond me lol



Life on hit and resists, want to be around 500 resist all for act 2 + before using any sort of buff to alter your resists.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 20, 2012)

Anybody know a good mouse? my left clicker is breaking when I click sometimes it won't work and sometimes its normal and sometimes it does a double click. 

I'm currently using a 5 year old Logitech MX Revolution.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

I can finally view RMAH as well, but I thought it was just because I added the authenticator on the blizzard website


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 20, 2012)

The IAS nerfing sucks, I lost like 20k+ DPS in my DPS gear, all those expensive IAS items became crap with the patch. Now I have to rebuild some of my Gears.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> The IAS nerfing sucks, I lost like 20k+ DPS in my DPS gear, all those expensive IAS items became crap with the patch. Now I have to rebuild some of my Gears.



It sucks to begin with, IAS. It's just "fake" DPS increase.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 20, 2012)

So I tried out act 3 inferno with my barb after the patch. I've suddenly turned nearly unkillable. I just need to do a pile more damage now I think.

edit- I just want to say it made the game a heck of a lot more fun as well. Back to being more hack and slash and less death and death.


----------



## HTC (Jun 20, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> It sucks to begin with, IAS. It's just "fake" DPS increase.



Disagree: faster attack will mean more DPS, obviously. That's logical, IMO.


They didn't just nerf: they crippled some items.

Remember this pic (had posted it here: look @ equipped item)?







Now look @ it after this patch:






As you can see, the difference isn't much in DPS but, with the nerf in AS on the other items, i don't get 2.0 AS, even with the friendzy shrine but i would get 3.0 before. What this means is that i could do ~48K DPS with glass cannon and magic weapon before and now i can only get just over 30.5K.

I wouldn't call this a nerf: would you?

On the other hand, i find inferno's The Butcher to be "as easy" to kill after the patch as it was before: go figure!


----------



## magibeg (Jun 20, 2012)

HTC said:


> Disagree: faster attack will mean more DPS, obviously. That's logical, IMO.
> 
> 
> They didn't just nerf: they crippled some items.
> ...



Well you have to remember that having all that stacked ias gave a very large advantage to any ranged class. You had incredible kiting ability. Also acts 2/3/4 now do quite a bit less damage so you don't have to go as glass cannon as you did before. You can take a few hits  (that's right i see you with your 9K life)


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2012)

HTC said:


> Disagree: faster attack will mean more DPS, obviously. That's logical, IMO.



Why the f**k should I increase attack speed through items when Revenge only has a chance to get active after I get hit, when Overpower has a fixed cooldown that only a rune can decrease, and both of them use weapon damage for their damage?

And if I were not to use any of them, I'll just left-click for Frenzy which will eventually stack 5 times (for 75% attack speed increase) and still end up increasing my attack speed more than any item (even before the patch) can ever increase? And that 75% attack speed increase, even pre-patch, would need to be done by 5 items since they typically have 15% IAS.

That's what I don't get with those ranged classes and their attack speed fetish, even though weapon damage is just as important for them. For example, attack speed has nothing to do with Rapid Fire since it's a channeling ability, hatred is the limiting factor there, not your DH's attack speed. Then there's Rain of Vengeance, Impale, Fan of Knives, Multi-Shot...To be honest, the only key skill that really needs a high attack speed is Hungering Arrow.


----------



## HTC (Jun 20, 2012)

magibeg said:


> *Well you have to remember that having all that stacked ias gave a very large advantage to any ranged class.* You had incredible kiting ability. Also acts 2/3/4 now do quite a bit less damage so you don't have to go as glass cannon as you did before. You can take a few hits  (that's right i see you with your 9K life)



Again, i disagree. It would be so if the items in question were very good, which they are not.

I had 2 * 71 intelligence / 15 AS rings (replaced one with a 59 intelligence / 13 AS / other stats, including a socket just recently). @ the AH, i've seen 150+ intelligence / 15 AS / other stats, and i'm only talking rings here.


About this kitting thing i hear so much about: it looks good on paper until you face those elites that keep pulling you close to them. Then, no matter how good you are @ running away, it's useless 

EDIT



entropy13 said:


> Why the f**k should I increase attack speed through items when Revenge only has a chance to get active after I get hit, when Overpower has a fixed cooldown that only a rune can decrease, and both of them use weapon damage for their damage?



I was referring to wizards. AS affects each class differently, no?


----------



## magibeg (Jun 20, 2012)

HTC said:


> Again, i disagree. It would be so if the items in question were very good, which they are not.
> 
> I had 2 * 71 intelligence / 15 AS rings (replaced one with a 59 intelligence / 13 AS / other stats, including a socket just recently). @ the AH, i've seen 150+ intelligence / 15 AS / other stats, and i'm only talking rings here.
> 
> ...



Well i'm saying comparatively speaking and there is no denying (that's why it was done after all) it gave you a massive advantage. For say a barb/monk to do act 2 inferno effectively for example it costs about 10 million. To do act 3 you need 20+ million.

The fact that you yourself said the items weren't that good but they had ias which gave you incredible killing potential for a cheap item just shows how broken it was.


----------



## HTC (Jun 20, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well i'm saying comparatively speaking and there is no denying (that's why it was done after all) it gave you a massive advantage. For say a barb/monk to do act 2 inferno effectively for example it costs about 10 million. To do act 3 you need 20+ million.
> 
> *The fact that you yourself said the items weren't that good but they had ias which gave you incredible killing potential for a cheap item just shows how broken it was.*



I wouldn't say cheap (just far from expensive), but i agree with this.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, I'm officially done with D3 until they unfuck the game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 20, 2012)

mrw1986 said:


> Well, I'm officially done with D3 until they unfuck the game.



They just did, the unfuck patch is out.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2012)

HTC said:


> I was referring to wizards. AS affects each class differently, no?



Attack speed decreases cooldowns for wizards?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Why the f**k should I increase attack speed through items when Revenge only has a chance to get active after I get hit, when Overpower has a fixed cooldown that only a rune can decrease, and both of them use weapon damage for their damage?
> 
> And if I were not to use any of them, I'll just left-click for Frenzy which will eventually stack 5 times (for 75% attack speed increase) and still end up increasing my attack speed more than any item (even before the patch) can ever increase? And that 75% attack speed increase, even pre-patch, would need to be done by 5 items since they typically have 15% IAS.
> 
> That's what I don't get with those ranged classes and their attack speed fetish, even though weapon damage is just as important for them. For example, attack speed has nothing to do with Rapid Fire since it's a channeling ability, hatred is the limiting factor there, not your DH's attack speed. Then there's Rain of Vengeance, Impale, Fan of Knives, Multi-Shot...To be honest, the only key skill that really needs a high attack speed is Hungering Arrow.



Put on your rage face, seriously, not everyone here is only playing Barb (or Demon Hunter) /facepalm 

Attack Speed was great, but you had to play with abilities that made use of it obviously (not rocket science). You list a few abilities from some classes, but they have other abilities that make use of it. I'm using IAS on my Barb Post Patch and kicking major ass still, because it gives me more ticks for LoH.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 20, 2012)

I could barely pay the repair cost after vendoring all the blue and rare crap. This is stupid.

Too much pain, not enough profit.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 20, 2012)

This game is everything I ever wanted.  A pure economy simulator with hack and slash elements.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 20, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> This game is everything I ever wanted.  A pure economy simulator with hack and slash elements.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm loving the patch, repairs are expensive, but now my build is tanky enough to push through Act 2 and Act 3 as a DPS spec and not die all that often.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm loving the patch, repairs are expensive, but now my build is tanky enough to push through Act 2 and Act 3 as a DPS spec and not die all that often.



the way I see it the change to the crafting system helps out the adjusted repair costs.


so far, despite increases cost I am still making gold. note that I have only dropped and inherited gear, no AH. I am quite squishy, and 10k repair costs don't break my bank still.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what my repairs are, but when I was about 25% damaged on my Barb it was about 16k, so I don't ever want to see yellow or red.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 20, 2012)

im a wiz, im squishy.. although after a patch i can take 2 hits instead of 1.

but.... when i need to repair = 32,000 gold. I am down 250,000 gold now from repairs -.-


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like Blizzard went bat-shit crazy with the repair costs.  I'm not looking forward to seeing them first hand now.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 20, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Sounds like Blizzard went bat-shit crazy with the repair costs.  I'm not looking forward to seeing them first hand now.



I personally see it as a good thing, if not great thing. It should help to stop the absolutely insane inflation rate. Probably 95% of the high end items on the AH are from DH/Wizards going to really hard areas, doing a pile of damage, dying, then repeating until they kill everything. It really does help to level the playing field.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 20, 2012)

I found my 3rd legendary so far doing a butcher run in act 1 inferno with 2 friends.  






I also made my first RMAH transaction   $8.99 Battlenet richer






Damn it feels good making money playing a video game.  I'm glad people out there want to pay real hard earned money for digital items because I can't afford it


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 20, 2012)

hmmm thought I was in the WOW forums after a patch there for sec ... I had Moe, Larry and Curly run through my game yesterday!


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 20, 2012)

Come on Urlyin, you know you want this for the amazing low price of $110 






Everything with similar stats is going for $130


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

Why are you even keeping radiant gems?


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 20, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Why are you even keeping radiant gems?



I'm a horder... plus I started keeping them when I read about patch 1.03 and the reduced cost to craft most of the gems.

I kept the radiants when I leveled up my demon hunter, I guess I need to make them into squares now 

2 Radiant + 85 gold + 1 Tome = 1 Square... definitely way better than before the patch

3 Radiant + 7500 gold + 1 Tome before the patch was a rip off.  Almost worth keeping radiants now, especially if you horde like me


----------



## Csokis (Jun 20, 2012)

How much is it worth?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2012)

Csokis said:


> How much is it worth?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gKJPJ.jpg



i'll give ya $2 and a thanks for it


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> I'm a horder... plus I started keeping them when I read about patch 1.03 and the reduced cost to craft most of the gems.
> 
> I kept the radiants when I leveled up my demon hunter, I guess I need to make them into squares now
> 
> ...



you do know squares are like 40-80 gold each in the AH?  IMO doing the jewelcrafting is a waste of time AND tomes... transform all your squares into flawless squares I understand, but else keeping or crafting using radiants are a complete waste

2.20$ and I'm paying the thanks as down payment >


----------



## magibeg (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm actually getting kind of pissed off about the RMAH. My barb appears to be at the point where i can no longer find items on the regular AH because the ones i need people only want money for now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I'm actually getting kind of pissed off about the RMAH. My barb appears to be at the point where i can no longer find items on the regular AH because the ones i need people only want money for now.



I knew this was gonna happen.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Csokis said:


> How much is it worth?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gKJPJ.jpg



Probably not much, I haven't looked at the actual price on the AH. But armor is low, block chance is good, resists are low, stats are ok (but for the one class that usually doesn't use shield, though they might to keep the death repair costs down), the thing it has going for it is the Attack Speed, and since i don't think any other shield has that, it's hard to judge, that could make it worth a lot as it might actually be a worthy shield DPS wise even compared to a Source item. But based on the other stats I wouldn't say much, so it's really a question of how much that AS is worth.



magibeg said:


> I'm actually getting kind of pissed off about the RMAH. My barb appears to be at the point where i can no longer find items on the regular AH because the ones i need people only want money for now.



Your also talking about wading through Act 3 without much of a problem. which means you most likely will have no problem finishing the game in the gear you got. So that shouldn't be a huge issue, items will appear you can use, just won't be as common.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Find anything you can use? LOL



Spoiler


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Your prices are crazy high O_O


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your prices are crazy high O_O



Because no one bought any of my items for just 5x their sell value. I guess people are thinking "it's too cheap."


----------



## magibeg (Jun 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your also talking about wading through Act 3 without much of a problem. which means you most likely will have no problem finishing the game in the gear you got. So that shouldn't be a huge issue, items will appear you can use, just won't be as common.



Doesn't mean I don't want to look at upgrading any items. Basically it means that I'm going to have to float 2 kinds of currency in order to get items i want. I need to accumulate in game gold and real money at the same time. Imagine if the US switched over to a combination gold standard + dollar monetary policy and some items in some stores could be bought with gold and others only dollars. Just stupid.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 20, 2012)

From 1.0.2 to 1.0.3 my Damage went from 21k to 14.5k @_@


----------



## deathmore (Jun 20, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Find anything you can use? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm wana work out a deal on the two top 1 hand crossbows


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Doesn't mean I don't want to look at upgrading any items. Basically it means that I'm going to have to float 2 kinds of currency in order to get items i want. I need to accumulate in game gold and real money at the same time. Imagine if the US switched over to a combination gold standard + dollar monetary policy and some items in some stores could be bought with gold and others only dollars. Just stupid.



I understand that you want upgrades, I'm just saying you are in the 1% here (if not a percent lower than that). At a certain point in any gear accumulating game there comes a point when there just arent many upgrades out there, and you just are getting to that point. It's like Donald Trump saying he can't afford a new jet or something  You'll find your upgrades on the GAH, it just will take extra time for those items to appear. some of these super expensive items are not going to sell on the RMAH, right now it just came out people are dumping cash in it like fools, but I doubt that flow will keep up, especially with the nerf people won't feel the need to gear as much if they can get through the content without spending $20 - $50 or more.



xenocide said:


> From 1.0.2 to 1.0.3 my Damage went from 21k to 14.5k @_@



you must be a wizard, mine went from 46k to 31.5k :/ But now I'm enjoying my barb, I'll re-itemize the Wizz later.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 20, 2012)

seems well equipped barb > everything else.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> seems well equipped barb > everything else.



I'd say Monk, because they can summon their own tank. And they build resists easier. Both Monk and Barb are viable tanks, it's just easier to gear (cheaper) a Monk to do it. I'm not sure on Monk DPS specs, but theres only one really viable spec for Barbs, and you still need to build tanky items, just you don't use a shield (when I equip a shield on my Barb my survivability goes down, funny as that is).


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I understand that you want upgrades, I'm just saying you are in the 1% here (if not a percent lower than that). At a certain point in any gear accumulating game there comes a point when there just arent many upgrades out there, and you just are getting to that point. It's like Donald Trump saying he can't afford a new jet or something  You'll find your upgrades on the GAH, it just will take extra time for those items to appear. some of these super expensive items are not going to sell on the RMAH, right now it just came out people are dumping cash in it like fools, but I doubt that flow will keep up, especially with the nerf people won't feel the need to gear as much if they can get through the content without spending $20 - $50 or more.
> 
> 
> 
> you must be a wizard, mine went from 46k to 31.5k :/ But now I'm enjoying my barb, I'll re-itemize the Wizz later.



no it didn't ACTUALLY go down that much... that famous 30% instead of 15% display bug of magic weapon....

Yes, Sparkflint Familiar is actually very very good, sopecially if you use your primary and secondary a lot (as it obviously doesn't shoot from hydras but from you)


----------



## magibeg (Jun 20, 2012)

I just encountered an unkillable monster called the shade of nar gulle. Looked it up and apparently it's a now known bug in 1.0.3 so be careful.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

I couldn't get any exp and my Followers became lvl 13 after the patch... a change of password fixed the problem... also known bug


----------



## magibeg (Jun 20, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I just encountered an unkillable monster called the shade of nar gulle. Looked it up and apparently it's a now known bug in 1.0.3 so be careful.



I hate to quote myself but another warning. After it hit 1 health (where it became unkillable) it did suddenly 1 shot me when i was at full life. So if you're a HC character and you run into this guy, be careful because he might just turn and hit you for several billion damage.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

n-ster said:


> no it didn't ACTUALLY go down that much... that famous 30% instead of 15% display bug of magic weapon....
> 
> Yes, Sparkflint Familiar is actually very very good, sopecially if you use your primary and secondary a lot (as it obviously doesn't shoot from hydras but from you)



Even accounting that, I want to say I was at 37k without Magic Weapon Pre-Patch now I'm at 28k, so still a massive loss, but Magic Weapon display fix does make it a bit smaller.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2012)

I just want you guys to know the dial in authenticator does NOT work with Diablo 3 or Star Craft 2. Only with WoW.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 20, 2012)

So 1.0.3 is crap and has broken the game IMO. Yeah it is easier to play in Inferno, but not easier to progress.

Please do this, and you will be amazed. Make sure all you gear is 100% repaired. Go to any dungeon and break 1 item...vase, urn, whatever. Then go back to town and see if you have a repair bill.

It cost me 46g to break open 1 crate. WTF.

So I play a wizzard, and alot of my skills are AoE...which means i end up paying for every item I break with a RANGED SPELL. How that hurts my armor I can't figure out.

I have loot gear with +266% GF w/ 5 NV and used to net about 200K a run, now I am netting around 80K.

Highest repair bill so far w/o dying and armor not in "yellow or red" = 31K.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

People will start selling items to themselves for the free repair LOL


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 20, 2012)

are bots running ramped in this game like they did in D2?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

Not that I see, but IMO this is still a beta... it took them something like 13 years to make this game and it still feels rushed. They didn't even test the end game difficulty, ie: the most important part. It's as if you added an auto parking feature in a car, but you never tested, then act surprised when it crashes your car and release a bunch of patches, which make it crash in different ways

I'm sad I paid full price for this

Actually this is the first game I've payed full price for in over a year, if not more. I feel robbed


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 20, 2012)

that bad huh?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah i was getting 100+k a act I run and now am lucky to get 50k, added repair costs plus now chests don't give extra gold for a 5 stack of nv


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, why would they lower the gold drop rate and up the repair costs?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

They are jut randomly trying stuff in hopes of changing things... They nerfed attack speed by 50%, but that's a huge nerf just because they wanted to seem tough. If they had added diminishing returns, I would have been much happier

If they had taken DII and added better graphics, I'd rather play that then DIII


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 20, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So 1.0.3 is crap and has broken the game IMO. Yeah it is easier to play in Inferno, but not easier to progress.
> 
> Please do this, and you will be amazed. Make sure all you gear is 100% repaired. Go to any dungeon and break 1 item...vase, urn, whatever. Then go back to town and see if you have a repair bill.
> 
> ...



I just checked I went and broke one vase cost me 12g in repair I'm lvl 13 DH


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 20, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I just checked I went and broke one vase cost me 12g in repair I'm lvl 13 DH



So imagine how that scales with level 60+ gear on Inferno. Just WTF Blizzard?


----------



## magibeg (Jun 21, 2012)

You guys are raging wayyy too much. AS was a broken mechanic because it gave wayyyy too much of an advantage to ranged classes.

As long as you're farming areas where you're not getting murdered all the time your runs should actually be MORE profitable because there's a higher chance of getting better items.




Delta6326 said:


> I just checked I went and broke one vase cost me 12g in repair I'm lvl 13 DH



The patch doesn't change repair costs for levels that low. So this comment doesn't matter.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Agreed, I'm enjoying the nerf to things, just have to be a bit more careful (because cost of repairs), cant just run glass cannon and zerg things down then die and clean it up. I'm making decent money still, though gold drops do seem a bit less, things die easier so it's making up for it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 21, 2012)

magibeg said:


> You guys are raging wayyy too much. AS was a broken mechanic because it gave wayyyy too much of an advantage to ranged classes.
> 
> As long as you're farming areas where you're not getting murdered all the time your runs should actually be MORE profitable because there's a higher chance of getting better items.
> 
> ...



You are reading that wrong. He shot a vase and had to pay to repair. So it does matter. I am not even talking about IAS. Also, never used IAS, was all crit% and crit+./


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 21, 2012)

magibeg said:


> The patch doesn't change repair costs for levels that low. So this comment doesn't matter.



So you don't think its wrong to get 12g in damage for an arrow hitting a vase that is not close to me? are shards flying from the vase and hitting me? I don't mind the price for repairs its just objects are causing damage that should not be.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 21, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You are reading that wrong. He shot a vase and had to pay to repair. So it does matter. I am not even talking about IAS. Also, never used IAS, was all crit% and crit+./



I brought IAS and such into it because tons of people are complaining about it.



Delta6326 said:


> So you don't think its wrong to get 12g in damage for an arrow hitting a vase that is not close to me? are shards flying from the vase and hitting me? I don't mind the price for repairs its just objects are causing damage that should not be.





"Repair costs for items level 53-63 have been increased"

Honestly guys, start reading the notes and hating less. That hasn't changed at all for him.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 21, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I brought IAS and such into it because tons of people are complaining about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are still not reading this. regardless of level, if you go out and break a freaking vase, you pay a repair bill. This didn't happen until patch 1.0.3.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 21, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You are still not reading this. regardless of level, if you go out and break a freaking vase, you pay a repair bill. This didn't happen until patch 1.0.3.




I wasn't aware that it didn't before. I thought it always worked on a decimal system so doing anything would cost money.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 21, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I wasn't aware that it didn't before. I thought it always worked on a decimal system so doing anything would cost money.



Yes that is correct. However you never lost durability unless you did damage or received damage by a creature.trap.fire. but never a vase, barrel, crate.

Next patch I predict your boots will lose durability by walking.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 21, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yes that is correct. However you never lost durability unless you did damage or received damage by a creature.trap.fire. but never a vase, barrel, crate.
> 
> Next patch I predict your boots will lose durability by walking.



That being said though, have to deal with inflation somehow. Without gold sinks every item is going to cost a billion gold by the end of it all.

edit - it's also because of vase breaking bots that would farm endless amounts of time.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 21, 2012)

magibeg said:


> That being said though, have to deal with inflation somehow. Without gold sinks every item is going to cost a billion gold by the end of it all.
> 
> edit - it's also because of vase breaking bots that would farm endless amounts of time.



Yes totally for bots. But it just isn't the right way to do it.

I really think the right answer would have been remove all vases and junk instead of making it so they don't drop anything AND cost you gold. OR put a zombie in every breakable item that way players have to kill it to get the gold/item drop and bots would fail.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 21, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yes totally for bots. But it just isn't the right way to do it.
> 
> I really think the right answer would have been remove all vases and junk instead of making it so they don't drop anything AND cost you gold. OR put a zombie in every breakable item that way players have to kill it to get the gold/item drop and bots would fail.



offsetting the no gold no magic items w/ increased monster find is some fine thinkin.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 21, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Next patch I predict your boots will lose durability by walking.



So run around nekkid breaking vases. You can always get dressed if you meet something tough.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'd say Monk, because they can summon their own tank. And they build resists easier. Both Monk and Barb are viable tanks, it's just easier to gear (cheaper) a Monk to do it. I'm not sure on Monk DPS specs, but theres only one really viable spec for Barbs, and you still need to build tanky items, just you don't use a shield (when I equip a shield on my Barb my survivability goes down, funny as that is).



Nope, Barb's are way better.  Monk's only real way to gain Resources was to stack AS so they could actually use their abilities, with the nerf I went from something like 2.6~ APS to 1.8, and that caused a huge drop in my ability to generate spirit.  I could stack passive spirit regen through talents, but I lose so much that I'd be spamming abilities with nearly no benefit.  There is Spirit Regen on items, but good luck finding one that doesn't either cost 1B Gold, or isn't a massive downgrade in other categories.  My damage dropped around 30% as well.  Monk DPS Specs?  We don't have any.  We actually have 0 passive abilities that grant anything that would be a damage increase, UNLESS you're willing to continually use 2 separate Primary Attacks.  One With Everything helps build resist, but no Monk plans on using it permanently, and getting Resist All gear is still a substantially more beneficial investment.

The pets that Monk's get aren't super beneficial either, I used them a little bit but it was ultimately more helpful to replace that ability with something that offered Utility in tight situations, something like Flash of Light or Lashing Tail Kick with the knockback or chancing it with the stun.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 21, 2012)

n-ster said:


> you do know squares are like 40-80 gold each in the AH?  IMO doing the jewelcrafting is a waste of time AND tomes... transform all your squares into flawless squares I understand, but else keeping or crafting using radiants are a complete waste



Interesting... I never have looked on the AH for gems.  Guess I better just sell the radiants to a merchant ;~o


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 21, 2012)

diablo 3 was a let down.. I loved D2 (never played D1 though, although I have it from buying Diablo Battlechest back then)

1) Necromancer =/= Witch Doctor. I want an army of revived monsters, skeletons, golem.

2) No Druid. Who the fuck does not like turning into a bear or a wolf?

3) Demon Hunter =/= Amazon. With Amazon you could use guided arrows, or multiarrows, or that javelin skill that does thunder effects. Seems pre-patch, every DH was using Nether Tentacles. Now.. DH just sucks balls.

4) Barbarian. Barbarian used to have so many weapons and masteries for those weapons.

5) Cannot make a unique character that is different than other people in terms of skill point/tree allocation, variety in skills utilized.

6) Jars/Chests/WeaponRack/ArmorRack/TreeStumps/DeadBodies yield no items now

It seems to me that Diablo 2 was a much more complicated game. A lot of more skills available and seems like a lot more fun. 3 of my 5 wiz skills are defensive (diamond armor, energy armor, and teleport) which severely limits what other skills I can use.  I use magic missile, hydra, and arcane orb (Although, I sometimes switch one of my defensive skills for Blizzard).

Anyways... back in Diablo 2 I used hydras, nova, frost nova, ice orb, thunder, mana armor, chilling armor... Basically a lot more customization of skills. 

It is troubling for a sequel to have LESS content and less complexity than its predecessors. Hell, I think they'd be better off updating story, use the same game mechanics, and update the graphics. 

I didn't buy SC2.. why? because they took out popular units and replace it with some other. Blizzard is really failing... Valve? I dont like Valve because they bastardize Team Fortress with their damn hats and custom weapons. But I forgive Valve because I play mods that come out of their games. I play a lot of half life 1 and half life 2 mods.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2012)

i do miss how in D2, everyones character was different. it seems now your choices are dictated by what level your character is, and no one has any freedom to do what THEY want.


D2 i had a teleporting sorc with a stupidly high cast rate, i'd TP to one side, frozen orb, TP back and do it at an insane speed.

D3? sure i could TP and arcane orb, but i'd need to farm gear with high enough mana regen to make it worth bothering.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i do miss how in D2, everyones character was different. it seems now your choices are dictated by what level your character is, and no one has any freedom to do what THEY want.
> 
> 
> D2 i had a teleporting sorc with a stupidly high cast rate, i'd TP to one side, frozen orb, TP back and do it at an insane speed.
> ...



yeah.. just seems D3 was simplified a ton. back then, you'd make 2 or more of each class because of the skills you choosed were permanent and you couldn't choose all of it (well you could, but then u'd suck). Fire based sorceress. Ice/Light based sorceress. or any combination.

But yeah... Diablo got dumbed down. When I first played d3, I asked my friend which skills I should get. He said it doesnt matter. I was confused cause I thought choosing skills would be permanent.

Now it seems 100% of your survivability based on gear. I dont even think its how you play or skill level of player. 

Also there is no PKing... I loved playing hardcore mode and hunting for PKers. If you think about it, D2 was challenging in hardcore mode. lol Most of my chars died at lvl 70ish either by those lightening beetles or because my 56k modem disconnected from a phone call.

*edit* btw im still down 400,000 gold from repairs. I know im not supposed to die, but it is unavoidable at times especially if you are a squishy ranged char.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 21, 2012)

Remember how dragon age was oversimplified...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Nope, Barb's are way better.  Monk's only real way to gain Resources was to stack AS so they could actually use their abilities, with the nerf I went from something like 2.6~ APS to 1.8, and that caused a huge drop in my ability to generate spirit.  I could stack passive spirit regen through talents, but I lose so much that I'd be spamming abilities with nearly no benefit.  There is Spirit Regen on items, but good luck finding one that doesn't either cost 1B Gold, or isn't a massive downgrade in other categories.  My damage dropped around 30% as well.  Monk DPS Specs?  We don't have any.  We actually have 0 passive abilities that grant anything that would be a damage increase, UNLESS you're willing to continually use 2 separate Primary Attacks.  One With Everything helps build resist, but no Monk plans on using it permanently, and getting Resist All gear is still a substantially more beneficial investment.
> 
> The pets that Monk's get aren't super beneficial either, I used them a little bit but it was ultimately more helpful to replace that ability with something that offered Utility in tight situations, something like Flash of Light or Lashing Tail Kick with the knockback or chancing it with the stun.



Watching Ufgy play his Monk as my tank I haven't ever really heard him complain about spirit Regen even post patch. Barbs build most of their resources by striking enemys as well, but our resource is always depleting. As far as upgrades go, once you hit the wall you hit the wall for price, you still end up saving on gear in general because of the sweet resist system you got setup. Yes getting resist all basically gives you double resist, but getting something thats like 60 resist all then 45 poison resist, thats way cheaper than an item that would be 105 resist all (what a barb would need, and I don't even know if items go that high in resist). I don't think you mean Passives though as your talking about primary spells, on my Barb I don't even use a primary spell  I don't really like any of them, Frenzy is too stack dependent that when your stacks drops it sucks, and the others are just mediocre (either good aoe or mild single target dps), and none of ours give massive debuffs to mobs like a Monks gives. And yeah the Monks "pets" yeah they are just there to help, I've seen it save lives before as he doesn't care and will stick in while others need to move out and gain some life. So not super great, but it's a helpful option for sure, especially in a group setting where you have others that can cover you on some sort of CC if you need it.

Anyone I know playing a Monk loves the class. Most I know playing a Barb weren't too happy before the patch, and are still grumble grumble after the patch as getting the best resist all gear is super expensive, and most of them don't want to wear a shield (and only 1 dps spec is viable). It just seems this all comes down to who plays what, no matter what class someone plays, they will usually think another class has it better. Barbs will think Monks have it easier and vice versa. Either way, reading this clubhouse is starting to get painful, so many people crying about this and that. Usually if I stop enjoying a game I just stop playing it  I'm still enjoying the game, and liking the patch overall (no it's not perfect) and I look here to talk with others who are enjoying the game, but now it's all just qq cachoo, almost done visit this clubhouse.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Either way, reading this clubhouse is starting to get painful, so many people crying about this and that. Usually if I stop enjoying a game I just stop playing it  I'm still enjoying the game, and liking the patch overall (no it's not perfect) and I look here to talk with others who are enjoying the game, but now it's all just qq cachoo, almost done visit this clubhouse.



Not everyone here complains. 

I really enjoy the game for what it is, a game. Sure it's different than previous Diablo games but I don't care. I judge a game by how much fun I have playing, and the TPU group I played with tonight (Urlyin, AsRock, TMM) was a ton of fun !

I got about 2 dozen rares. They all sucked. lol
Who cares, I'm not a numbers lawyer. Sure my guy could be better but he does okay.
When I do once in awhile get something I can use I get excited. Screw the GAH, I just use it to get a little more gold. It makes the game a challenge IMO and I am definitely getting my moneys worth. 

I don't care if I get my ass beat in inferno, it's something to work for and a reason to keep trying even if it takes a long time, because I enjoy it.

I've killed the bosses many times and it's still like ... YEAH ! 
I'm just easliy amused I guess. 

@Urlyin and TMM : 'Grats on 60


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I don't really like farming. I like to pull all of the mobs to my friend and leave her to die, then do it again with another group of mobs.


----------



## epicfail (Jun 21, 2012)

i just go up and punch the livin shit outa things and let my life steal do the rest alot harder to do in inferno  but still a bit doable. rushed my friend through hell and that was kinda funny though 


60 monk btw


----------



## n-ster (Jun 21, 2012)

If you this this thread is full of QQ.... what are the blizzard forums?????????????/ lol

We are QQing for a bit to let our frustrations out with our fellow TPU members... it'll stop soon enough.. well kinda 

P.S: I think I'm the TPU member that has been 59 for the longest time... maybe I can make a record out of this


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 21, 2012)

D1, D2, D3 comparisons

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5889310208


This is long and I apologize. There will be a TL;DR provided for those kind forum-goers who wish a synopsis.

Diablo 1 - Go through labyrinthine caverns and catacombs that change dynamically with every new game, allowing the option of jumping to different areas with town links, constant killing, massive levels, farming for items that were GOOD, and getting excited as hell when you get a unique. PvP was terrifyingly random and felt real - You could just walk up to someone and kill them, take their ear, and move along. A little scary when you're 13 years old [which is when I played it the most], actually, but man it was awesome and I still enjoy it. Characters were simple, but due to how stats and spells worked you could make some pretty interesting builds, though the internal character caps made it so that you still had some rough shaping until you hit a higher level. Gold actually took up inventory space, when you died you dropped all your items and lost gold [and had to walk alll the way back down to get it unless someone has a res scroll and was near]. Granted, the game was slow, as you had to walk everywhere [Unless you had the Hellfire expac... wait, no one knows about that] and there were some basic flaws with the game, like being unable to see items that dropped and trying to find a ring was damned difficult [BUT I SWEAR I HEARD A DING IN THE MIDST OF THE SCREAMING DEMONS] but it was fun and most could look past it. [Hey, I'm no milkmaid.]

Diablo 2 - Same concept. Everything changes almost constantly when it comes to each level, though sliiightly more linear story-wise. In order to compensate for this, they allow waypoints and the ability to kill every boss regardless of where you are in the game [unless said boss was killed in game already]. Set items were added, crafting was added [which items had a set amount of stats that they were crafted with, and then the character's level added more affixes, most of which were random but usually quite nice], runewords were added [Which people may or may not have liked, but it did add another element to the game], and stuff in general was just pretty cool. Mechanics-wise, new and exciting builds were very common since stat resets were not released when I played, so people would re-roll characters for a specific build and just work with it. Trades were done in trade games, done mostly using SoJs and actual item trading, and the whole thing got you out talking with people. PvP was slightly more limited in this game, expressing hostility and showing that 'hey they gonna mess with ya", but it was still there, still very fun. The classes were a bit more numbered, seven instead of three, and the possibilities were impressive, like strength-focused Sorceresses and Barbarians that went through the game using their Howling abilities to buff and damage opponents. A little silly yes, and people made fun of 'em, but you could do it! 

Diablo 3 - Very little in the way of dynamic levels. Just by guessing, I can find the entrance or exit to almost anything and the dungeons and levels are microscopically tiny compared to, say... Act 3 Durance of Hate Level 2, Nightmare. Or even Diablo 1 Catacombs level 1, to be perfectly frank. The level randomness was what made these games awesome and fun, and were still massive even with teleportation and other movement-enhancing effects. These maps were huge! ... Wtf happened to them, seriously? I will say I like the events, they add an element of randomness to it, but the areas are so microscopically small it's kind of silly. 

Character customization through spells is "supposed" to be more dynamic, but the sad truth is that most of the spells seem to have so little planning or even testing on the company level that most people fall into a set build and are forced to run with it - This is especially true with Witch Doctors. Stats are no longer selected by the player, nor do they have an internal softcap - You have NO control over your own stats, at all, which seems... Really weird compared to the last two games. The game permits the use of six spells, as opposed to Diablo 1 and 2's slots of 2, but the aforementioned games allowed the individual to scroll through a selection of spells needed using the mouse wheel or F keys and prepare up to four to eight [D2] spells to use. Not only that, but this could be changed at a whim; Diablo 3 requires one to go to town, flip the spell, lose your NV buff, and then go back if you want to fight a challenging boss and be more prepared and not die, and since they added enrage timers [lolwtf?] to this game, it makes the need to change spells and adapt all the more needed [and be subsequently punished for it by losing all your NV.]

Gold is much more valuable in this game compared to D1 and D2, but the trade-off is that all the things that required drops and farming in the past, whether it be crafting or simply upgrading gems, now requires gold. So! In a game where farming was once the main thing for getting items, you now require gold. Instead of farming and hoping for new, exciting things to trade with other people, you now hope to find an item to sell for a lot of gold on the AH. It turned a game all about trading and getting gear to getting gold instead, which seems... flawed. 

Now, the AH. For another game? Good idea. For Diablo 3..? Bad. Bad bad bad. Where are the trades from 1 and 2, the thrill of finding an item to trade with another of equal value for your character or perhaps some SoJs, which for all that they were currency, they were USEFUL AND AWESOME. And the RMAH... just... no. Again, a different game that was released AFTER the game is polished? ... sure, why not. It's stupid and it seems to degrade the entire purpose of farming, but whatever, different people like different things. But a Diablo game, really? I know several people aren't even bothering with it, using gold and money and direct item trading alike outside of the AH in disgust, but the amount is somewhat small. Or it was, anyways...

Items! Items in Diablo 3 are between diablo 1 and 2 in being interesting and dynamic, leaning closely to Diablo 1. In Diablo 1, items were straightforward, giving bonuses to skills, all resists, stats, flat damage... sound familiar? In Diablo 2, they went crazy with the stuff things could do, and it was awesome! Very fun, very enjoyable, and made things very drastic and different. Yes, you could go with 'what's best numerically', but if you didn't and just wanted cool items, you could have them! Diablo 3... is on par with Diablo 1 in items, which is a huge disappointment honestly. Crit is.. okay I guess, crit damage is nice, and attack speed [hah] is okay. But where are the auras, the resource regen, the 2% chance to turn you into a tiki guy? Where are the things that made legendaries cool? 

... And don't get me started on legendaries. They're legendary pieces of crap, and sets are a joke. I can understand them wanting to focus on rares a bit more, but seriously, the discrepancy is so bad it's really silly. 

The game feels unfinished. Not only that, but the game feels like an unfinished game completely outside of the Diablo feel that pretty much just used the name to try and make sales. That's... it, and it's honestly very disappointing. Classes still have passives that don't work, the first 3 "difficulties" can be completed stupidly fast and really without much difficulty, Inferno was put in place for some reason but the discrepancies there are also noticeable and stupid [Why is Hell a cakewalk and Inferno challenging? It's Hell mode! Hell is rough! Why is it easy?!] I was expecting Diablo 2 - Hell challenge, which was sometimes "HEY THIS IS IMMUNE TO PHYSICAL AND EVERYTHING YOU CAN DO. RUN AWAY." It was rough to complete, and even with a level 90 something I tended to stay in earlier acts just to farm pleasantly. I was thinking that hell would be Diablo 3's hell, and Inferno would be this massive place of rage and pain and awesome! 

nope.jpg 

Normal was a joke. Nightmare was lulzy. Hell was what I expected Nightmare to be like. Inferno Act 1, cool. Act 2 was just me laughing at the screen - That was a bit more what I had in mind when I thought of Inferno. Me running screaming in terror as bugs ATE MY WITCH-DOCTOR FACE. Oh, and I also got a Wizard up there, too. Same thing, but more death. [I'm a terrible wizard.]

Affixes? Anyone who complains about affixes just makes me giggle. Diablo 2 has immune to physical, immune to fire, immune to ice, immune to death, extra fast, aura enchanted to eat your resistances, etc. Just silly. These affixes don't bother me that much. Sure, they're annoying but I like them overall, and mixing them makes for deadly approaches. But...

The issue with affixes actually has nothing to do with the mobs. It's the fact that these maps are so tiny, there's a pretty damned good chance there's an unbeatable pack where you need to go. You can't avoid them, you can't go somewhere else. They're just there, period. And where do you farm? You can farm one act per game, then you have to reload the game and go somewhere else. No waypoints between acts for farming the various good places in each one [Like the Hole in Act 1 or the Kurast cities in Act 3] And heaven forbid you're trying to actually progress.

Also, jars, chests, and other stuff aren't affected by magic find like they are in d2. I... still have no idea why they decided to change that, aside from 'Oh it's not fun'. I wonder when they decided what they thought about 'fun' dictates what other people view as fun. BREAKING STUFF IS SATISFYING.

Oh, and PvP... uh.. what PvP? The things promised in the game aren't even here. 

I'm probably even missing a few things. And what's silly... If this wasn't a Diablo game, I actually might even like it. Sure, it's a little lacking, but with time it might be really good! But... It's is. This is a company who has produced some really stellar games, and they really dropped the ball on one that has been anticipated for more than a decade, which is a huge mistake. 

TL;DR - Diablo 3 brings to mind "non-sequitor". I wonder if the people who made it ever actually *played* Diablo 1 and 2?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2012)

n-ster said:


> If you this this thread is full of QQ.... what are the blizzard forums?????????????/ lol
> 
> We are QQing for a bit to let our frustrations out with our fellow TPU members... it'll stop soon enough.. well kinda
> 
> P.S: I think I'm the TPU member that has been 59 for the longest time... maybe I can make a record out of this



Blizzard forums are always full of QQ, for every game, thats what happens when you have so many people playing them, impossible to make everyone happy. But still don't need to be the same here, I can understand having some issues and talking about them, but thats all it seems like lately is complaints. I was enjoying spec discussion and such from before.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 21, 2012)

We are butt hurt about yet another nerf... well get over it xD still... getting nerfed this much can't be fun for ppl used to pre nerf

And you can't deny D 3 lacked proper testing and balance


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2012)

n-ster said:


> We are butt hurt about yet another nerf... well get over it xD still... getting nerfed this much can't be fun for ppl used to pre nerf
> 
> And you can't deny D 3 lacked proper testing and balance



I agree it did lack testing in Act 2 + on Inferno. Though so far everyone I know is able to progress farther in the Acts as any class now, so I don't think the nerfs we got were out of line since the content got nerfed more so. They just need to tone back the repairs a bit and it should be fine, even now I'm not having a huge issue with repairs, I was down to literally 40 gold yesterday morning and I think I made over 2 million yesterday in about 5 - 6 hours of play (yeah thats a lot of play but it's my weekend from work).


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 21, 2012)

that's what betas are for, They're changing how the game plays AFTER release, its not just minor fixes and tweaks, Its MAJOR, game/experience breaking change,

and It sucks, for example many players have invested millions of gold or even real cash to buy those IAS items. just to patch them and make them useless and greatly increase the price in Repairs.

Now the most popular item stat today is the "Ignores Durability Loss", and then they would probably patch it later and nerf it to "Reduce Durability Loss from 10% to 5%"

They're making it as hard as it possibly can be without even considering balancing issues or the amount of people that can be affected by the change.

Look at Dark Souls, that game was so hard, But it was hard from the start, even harder than Diablo 3 Inferno IMO, No nerfing, buffing needed, and no one complained, because you know you can do it with skills, i'm also playing it and I'm excited for the PC version.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Not everyone here complains.
> 
> I really enjoy the game for what it is, a game. Sure it's different than previous Diablo games but I don't care. I judge a game by how much fun I have playing, and the TPU group I played with tonight (Urlyin, AsRock, TMM) was a ton of fun !
> 
> ...



Thank you sir! By the way AsRock was kicking butt too.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://kotaku.com/5920155/korean-gamers-get-diablo-iii-refund-after-server-woes


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 21, 2012)

So apparently Ive been playing to much...Just woke up and I had dreams that I was in Diablo 3 in real life running around the country and every door was glowing blue and stuff...then at the end I went into the last door and started to play Madden 06...


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> So apparently Ive been playing to much...Just woke up and I had dreams that I was in Diablo 3 in real life running around the country and every door was glowing blue and stuff...then at the end I went into the last door and started to play Madden 06...



I had a dream that the world knew of an impending zombie apocalypse, and a bunch of people were gathered at a friend's house to hold out. A giant black lady got bit some how and became a zombie queen. It wasn't an immediate change, and during her metamorphosis I had to go into the room she was 'sleeping' in and grab my backpack so we could get the hell out of there. Anyway, a zombie "facehugger" ends up jumping in the truck window and attaches to my hip. I'm not sure what happened after that. It was a pretty cool dream. But I dont think it was caused by diablo.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> that's what betas are for, They're changing how the game plays AFTER release, its not just minor fixes and tweaks, Its MAJOR, game/experience breaking change,
> 
> and It sucks, for example many players have invested millions of gold or even real cash to buy those IAS items. just to patch them and make them useless and greatly increase the price in Repairs.
> 
> ...



Economy changes will happen constantly after a game goes live when it is multiplayer (I consider repairs a change to economy). I haven't even invested millions into my characters gear (well maybe 3 - 5 mill on each char, but nothing like 50 - 100 mill like some) and the game only got easier for me since I had good enough gear before, now it's a cake walk (just like Magibeg said as well, Act 3 would tough for him before, now he feels almost unkillable). I just don't agree with Ignores Durability Loss being the best gear out there, I haven't looked at that as a stat I want, if something has it that I want sure I'll get it, but I won't go out looking for it. Either way, you can't really compare a MP game with an economy to a basically SP game (I know it's not completely SP, but it doesn't have any sort of economy and thats what matters here) to a game that not only has 1 economy, but 2.



NinkobEi said:


> I had a dream that the world knew of an impending zombie apocalypse, and a bunch of people were gathered at a friend's house to hold out. A giant black lady got bit some how and became a zombie queen. It wasn't an immediate change, and during her metamorphosis I had to go into the room she was 'sleeping' in and grab my backpack so we could get the hell out of there. Anyway, a zombie "facehugger" ends up jumping in the truck window and attaches to my hip. I'm not sure what happened after that. It was a pretty cool dream. But I dont think it was caused by diablo.



Sounds more like the Walking Dead had babies with Aliens and created your dreams.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank you sir! By the way AsRock was kicking butt too.



Yeah was fun . All of use were ripping shit up.

Well thanks to my shopping assistant magibeg who took the time to look for stuff with me but helped the most giving me a free crossbow.

@magibeg The new stuff is cool although requires a total different playstyle and only really works with 3-4 players.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm trying to build a set. If anyone finds something for the "Immortal Kings" set let me know please.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm trying to build a set. If anyone finds something for the "Immortal Kings" set let me know please.



You crazy, get ready to whip out the check book


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You crazy, get ready to whip out the check book



I got nothing but time man. Not gonna pay real money for any item in this game.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have yet to find any set pieces. only like 6 rares pre patch. what the suck.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You crazy, get ready to whip out the check book



Only thing extra he will ever buy because of a game... a bobblehead...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Only thing extra he will ever buy because of a game... a bobblehead...



I got the Fallout Bobblehead. Love that damn thing!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got nothing but time man. Not gonna pay real money for any item in this game.



Thats what I figured, just gonan take a good amount of time, even crappy set pieces are expensive. I've put a lot of time into the game so far, but even I haven't gone for sets.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 21, 2012)

So far I've found dozens and dozens of rares and one legendary. Yet to see a set piece drop.
I'm in no hurry and like TMM, I won't spend a dime in the RMAH.

I'm not against the GAH as it's just like an extension to the game vendors (when prices are reasonable). The GAH is kinda nice when you just need a couple of tomes (or whatever) for something and are a little tired of farming them.

I'd like the RMAH a lot better if you could use it to order a Pizza, or an Italian Beef, and have it delivered.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 22, 2012)

We showed them, huh AIG? rofl


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2012)

ugh, i need the wife to get home... i cant get any extended playing time due to the fact i've been chasing my 1 1/2 year old around the house ...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 22, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ugh, i need the wife to get home... i cant get any extended playing time due to the fact i've been chasing my 1 1/2 year old around the house ...



haha if you were closer to Montreal I would have babysitted for DIII items LMAO


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 22, 2012)

wonder if a surface pro will be able to handle diablo 3


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> So far I've found dozens and dozens of rares and one legendary. Yet to see a set piece drop.
> I'm in no hurry and like TMM, I won't* spend a dime in the RMAH*.
> 
> I'm not against the GAH as it's just like an extension to the game vendors (when prices are reasonable). The GAH is kinda nice when you just need a couple of tomes (or whatever) for something and are a little tired of farming them.
> ...



well you can always sell your stuff for bliz bucks then buy something you need.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 22, 2012)

got one of these forsale


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Got a friend request from a spammer today. I reported it to Blizzard. Dunno how he got my name because I never joined any public games before.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Got a friend request from a spammer today. I reported it to Blizzard. Dunno how he got my name because I never joined any public games before.



Yeah same here but have gotten them like 4 or 5 times now...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 22, 2012)

I got a request from a spammer after I accidentally typed something in the General channel, instead of to an actual friend. I just entered the incomplete message which consists of two letters. LOL Back then I forgot to leave the General channel (as it was auto-join by default).


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got nothing but time man. Not gonna pay real money for any item in this game.



U said it.. I don't pay to win..
Why buy a game then pay for the items to enjoy it? I buy the game to earn the itmes myself..
That's like buying a game then paying to be max level.. Why buy the game in the first place if not to play it? lol.

We are fast approaching a day where everyone gets tired of this flavor of the month pay to win forumla.. It's not going to be fun forever, when all the games amount to is logging in, paying for everything and becoming an insta god, who just posts pictures of himself online, or stands in a corner and goes afk for 23 out of 24 hours a day, thinking you look cool.. That gets really old really fast..

Use to be a day when a killboard or leaderboard showed your skill, now it only shows how much money you're willing to fork out.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 22, 2012)

I just want to beat the game on Inferno with every class, then I can sell all of my gear and quit for good. By that time gear will be down to reasonable prices, like $1 for an awesome piece. At that time, Diablo 3 will be the best $43.85 (-other items I sell) I've ever spent.


----------



## HTC (Jun 22, 2012)

I think i found a good ring:







Any idea of value? I'm thinking 5 million +: maybe much more, dunno 

Can't access RMAH just yet 


It's amazing how, even toned down, AS still benefits: even with 173 intelligence on that ring and it still doesn't beat the dmg on the 71 intelligence / 7 AS magic ring.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2012)

D007 said:


> when all the games amount to is logging in, paying for everything and becoming an insta god, who just posts pictures of himself online, or stands in a corner and goes afk for 23 out of 24 hours a day, thinking you look cool.. .



You just described Facebook.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You just described Facebook.




TPU needs their own FB game...


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 22, 2012)

HTC said:


> I think i found a good ring:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120622/2012-06-22_220329.jpg
> 
> ...



It's a $20-30 ring, should sell pretty easily. I sold a similar one for $20, might have gotten more for it. I had it posted for $40 but it never sold.


----------



## HTC (Jun 23, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> It's a $20-30 ring, should sell pretty easily. I sold a similar one for $20, might have gotten more for it. I had it posted for $40 but it never sold.



Can't access RMAH @ all: dunno why 

Trying to sell it @ GAH for 6 million to 33 million: let's see how it goes.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 23, 2012)

try setting an authenticator on the blizzard website

also, I'm still 59 LMAO


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2012)

got a bunch of random spammer requests myself, reported and blocked them all. i dont even have mine listed here on TPU for this exact reason, but i still got hit.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> got a bunch of random spammer requests myself, reported and blocked them all. i dont even have mine listed here on TPU for this exact reason, but i still got hit.



The same guys are adding me a couple of times now and I keep on blocking/reporting them, Why don't they get banned at all, is what bothers me.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the play tonight AsRock and Urylin  FINALLY 60!!! My Act 1 Inferno build is complete. With sparkflint and prysmatic here are my stats:






Once I save up for new gear, I wonder what type of build I should go with... My cousin went with a nice mix of all res, vitality, int and especially crit damage and crit chance... but thats expensive lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Finally my buy-and-sell is working 

Bought the two items from the AH for 25k and 30k gold, and sold them for 40k and 50k respectively LOL.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 23, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Thanks for the play tonight AsRock and Urylin  FINALLY 60!!! My Act 1 Inferno build is complete. With sparkflint and prysmatic here are my stats:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120623/Screenshot004.jpg
> 
> Once I save up for new gear, I wonder what type of build I should go with... My cousin went with a nice mix of all res, vitality, int and especially crit damage and crit chance... but thats expensive lol



Thats weak look at my awesome Starter......Lol JK


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2012)

lol @ wirts leg


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ive spent almost 24hours in this game and I just have the starter edition all i do is farm gold and item I just spent over 100K gold on slots for my Stash and LVL 4 Blacksmith and I have over 250 things to make items for BS and a lot of Rare parts too.

Once I get the full game Im just going to farm items and I can give them to you guys


----------



## HTC (Jun 23, 2012)

Just found out why i can't get my RMAH working:



> Please keep in mind that players will only have access to the real-money auction house while playing in their home region. That means that, for characters created outside of your home region, items cannot be bought or sold in any real-money auction house.



Since i'm playing in The Americas, that's why i can't, it seems.

Funny enough, when i created my char, it was in Europe and it was moved by Blizzard to The Americas:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2012)

HTC said:


> I think i found a good ring:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120622/2012-06-22_220329.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats a super good ring, though I would be surprised to see it going for 6 million, though it does have very high int. I would think 3 - 4 million, but hopefully you get the 6.


----------



## HTC (Jun 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats a super good ring, though I would be surprised to see it going for 6 million, though it does have very high int. I would think 3 - 4 million, but hopefully you get the 6.



It hasn't got any bids yet so, if it doesn't get sold, i'll try again with a min bid price of 3.5 million instead.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2012)

HTC said:


> It hasn't got any bids yet so, if it doesn't get sold, i'll try again with a min bid price of 3.5 million instead.



Have you checked to see what similar stated rings go for? I have a 118int, 106 vit, 22 resist all ring that didn't even go for 300k, but yours has a good amount more resist all on it.


----------



## HTC (Jun 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Have you checked to see what similar stated rings go for? I have a 118int, 106 vit, 22 resist all ring that didn't even go for 300k, but yours has a good amount more resist all on it.



I did: prices were all over the place 

This ring also has armor, though not much!


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 23, 2012)

yeah prices seem all over in the ah, makes it hard to price stuff


----------



## Kreij (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm starting to think it's more about visibility than pricing. I've put really good gear up for like 5K and no one touched it. :/

Anyway, I got sick of fiddling with all the crap in my stash and sold it to the first vendor.
Time to start over and be more selective in what I keep as it will just be for passing off to friends.
I'll just use the GAH to buy items I'm sick of farming (like tomes) when I need some extras.


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 23, 2012)

Thought you guys might be interested in this.



> just over a month after the release of Diablo III, a pro player has managed to complete the game on its hardest setting.
> 
> Toronto-based Kripparrian posted a video on YouTube showing the hard fight against Diablo - the ultimate boss in the game.
> 
> ...




http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18532670


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2012)

inferno in hardcore beaten? jesus


----------



## HTC (Jun 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Thought you guys might be interested in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> inferno in hardcore beaten? jesus



Damn impressive, IMO!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yay! The item I bought (weeks ago) for 50k finally got sold, for 76.5k! 


And looks like there are three people with level 60's trying to bring Mussels to level 60 right now. LOL


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think that I have sold the most expensive pair of Boj Anglers: 1 million.  They dropped in a3 nightmare.

I don't remember the stats, but they were probably BiS before the IAS nerf.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Yay! The item I bought (weeks ago) for 50k finally got sold, for 76.5k!
> 
> 
> And looks like there are three people with level 60's trying to bring Mussels to level 60 right now. LOL



im tagging along for the XP while they farm


*ahem*


AH FEEL SO SQUEESHY


----------



## Kreij (Jun 23, 2012)

"Entropy]And looks like there are three people with level 60's trying to bring Mussels to level 60 right now. LOL [/quote]

[QUOTE=Mussels said:


> im tagging along for the XP while they farm
> 
> 
> *ahem*
> ...



Actually, I just started the game to do a little farming. Then Mussels, ASRock and Lyndon jumped in and the good times rolled. 

Mussels, you do well, you just need more protection (res, vit, whatever).
I try to stay close to you because if I cast heal on myself (whether I need it or not) anyone in range gets it too. Plus my healing mantra constantly heals you if in range.
That's not always possible when I'm running for my life too. 

I do pretty well until the !@#$ arcane sentries start to drop. They chew me up like a lawmower in seconds. Nothing else is that lethal to me (poison, fire, etc.).
I admit my resists aren't so great. 
About 350 on all ,using the monk perk that makes them all equal to the highest one and with my healing buff up.

If we were all on TS or Vent every time, it would help A LOT !!


----------



## HTC (Jun 23, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well you have to remember that having all that stacked ias gave a very large advantage to any ranged class. You had incredible kiting ability. Also acts 2/3/4 now do quite a bit less damage so you don't have to go as glass cannon as you did before. *You can take a few hits  (that's right i see you with your 9K life)*



Better look again, dude: i have a "tad bit less".







Figure it's the same because of the skills i'm using: storm armor with the rune that doesn't allow more then 35% dmg taken per hit and familiar with the guardian rune which absorbs 1 full attack every 6 seconds whenever i'm below 35% life.

Still, before the patch, i managed to get Zulle's head but i had to avoid the elites for it. After the patch, i can't get to Zulle's head: those disappearing / reappearing monsters


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> AH FEEL SO SQUEESHY



Yeah, you died while the elites were already dead. 

You also joined Azmodan in dying.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who played with me earlier, especially AsRock and his friend who helped my Barb finish Act I.

Also While playing with Mussels we found Deckard Cain dancing like crazy lol.

I made a short Video
[yt]zAFjA0d-pU4[/yt]


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 23, 2012)

HTC said:


> Better look again, dude: i have a "tad bit less".
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120623/2012-06-23_172012.jpg
> 
> ...



That force armor time only absorbs up to your max life. It was patched to nerf that build.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 23, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Thanks to everyone who played with me earlier, especially AsRock and his wife who helped my Barb finish Act I.
> 
> Also While playing with Mussels we found Deckard Cain dancing like crazy lol.
> 
> ...



corrected .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2012)

HTC said:


> Better look again, dude: i have a "tad bit less".
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120623/2012-06-23_172012.jpg
> 
> ...





Black Haru said:


> That force armor time only absorbs up to your max life. It was patched to nerf that build.



Yeah like Haru said, you can't run the low life build anymore. It only absorbs up to 35% of your life now. So if you have 10k hp it will only absorb like 3500. Even with 30k HP on my Wizz in Inferno I still get 1 shot in Act 3 by almost anything even running Force Armor.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 23, 2012)

i stoped using force armor and went to prismatic when they nerfd it lol


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah like Haru said, you can't run the low life build anymore. It only absorbs up to 35% of your life now. So if you have 10k hp it will only absorb like 3500. Even with 30k HP on my Wizz in Inferno I still get 1 shot in Act 3 by almost anything even running Force Armor.



Tip: build all resistances along with the force armor. it really helps. The worst thing for me to face in act 1 is the baby spiders. they hit like a truck and usually end up with 2-3 on you. and they are fast. My guy can actually take quite a few hits from elite mobs and survive, only around 25k hp


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Tip: build all resistances along with the force armor. it really helps. The worst thing for me to face in act 1 is the baby spiders. they hit like a truck and usually end up with 2-3 on you. and they are fast. My guy can actually take quite a few hits from elite mobs and survive, only around 25k hp



I got resistances and force armor, I haven't played my Wizz since the patch, things have been nerfed now, so I probably wouldn't get hit so hard. I was at something like 30k hp, 46k dps, and 300 resist all before the patch on him. Just been enjoying the Barb recently.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2012)

Kreij said:


> If we were all on TS or Vent every time, it would help A LOT !!



i'm always in my own TS server, i just dont like giving it out to everyone since i've got limited bandwidth here




lyndonguitar said:


> Thanks to everyone who played with me earlier, especially AsRock and his friend who helped my Barb finish Act I.
> 
> Also While playing with Mussels we found Deckard Cain dancing like crazy lol.
> 
> ...




damn, my epic "STOP! HAMMERTIME!" wasnt in that video


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2012)

It seems the shuffling opinion is a pretty large trends, lol. I wonder who posted the first video.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i'm always in my own TS server, i just dont like giving it out to everyone since i've got limited bandwidth here



I loaded up a Vent server and set the limit to 5 users (I think. lol)
It needs to be tested so if you have a few moments, Mussels, let me know and I'll PM you the address/port.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 24, 2012)

Did you guys see this, LOL


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I loaded up a Vent server and set the limit to 5 users (I think. lol)
> It needs to be tested so if you have a few moments, Mussels, let me know and I'll PM you the address/port.



i dont have vent, hate its UI. i'm a TS3 man through and through.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 24, 2012)

I guess that since you just have to set it up once and not bother with it after that the GUI is pretty meaningless. Start, one click, your on.
I have both clients on my machine.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 24, 2012)

Made my second RMAH transaction.  $23.99 Battlenet richer 






I can't get over making moneys off this game


----------



## HTC (Jun 24, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> That force armor time only absorbs up to your max life. It was patched to nerf that build.



I thought it was supposed to make it so that it would take 3 hits minimum to kill you as opposed to 1.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah like Haru said, you can't run the low life build anymore. It only absorbs up to 35% of your life now. So if you have 10k hp it will only absorb like 3500. Even with 30k HP on my Wizz in Inferno I still get 1 shot in Act 3 by almost anything even running Force Armor.



Without prismatic armor, i have around 60 all res: with it, i have a bit more.

In any case, i changed my weapon for one with better dmg / vita and now i have ~13K life.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 24, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I think that I have sold the most expensive pair of Boj Anglers



anyone else read that as Bo Jangles the first time?


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 24, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Did you guys see this, LOL


I bet he is driven mad by the new Repair Bills 
Anyways I am on my way to 60 on the US servers, I just couldn't stand how fucked up the Asia Servers are anymore.
Screw 10x AH prices and 10min latency on the AH :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2012)

digibucc said:


> anyone else read that as Bo Jangles the first time?



Ufgy calls them the Bo Janglers  Just another Easter Egg.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 24, 2012)

No i call the Bo Jangles. like Mr Bo Jangles.


----------



## HTC (Jun 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ufgy calls them the Bo Janglers  Just another Easter Egg.



There are plenty of those: i have 2 pages from the Black Rock (ship from the show lost): #4 and #23. Still dunno how to use them!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2012)

HTC said:


> There are plenty of those: i have 2 pages from the Black Rock (ship from the show lost): #4 and #23. Still dunno how to use them!



we cant, yet. reference to the show lost.


knowing blizz, there might be another secret level relating to them one day.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 25, 2012)

How do you guys manage to survive in act 2 of infermo? my  WD has 650+ resists ~5k armor and 30k life I am still finding it difficult :/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> No i call the Bo Jangles. like Mr Bo Jangles.



I've seen you say it both ways, maybe was a confusion between Mr and the Easter Egg name, I SEEN IT (with my ears).



HTC said:


> There are plenty of those: i have 2 pages from the Black Rock (ship from the show lost): #4 and #23. Still dunno how to use them!



Yeah I got one of those pages too, tempted to throw it out since it's just a LOST Easter Egg and does nothing even if you have them all.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 25, 2012)

HalfAHertz said:


> How do you guys manage to survive in act 2 of infermo? my * WD * has 650+ resists ~5k armor and 30k life I am still finding it difficult :/



*There* is your problem. 
Just kidding. If you're solo, are you using a follower? Kiting seems like it would be really tough for a WD. Not s ure if they have any (quality) movement slowing effects.


----------



## HTC (Jun 25, 2012)

HalfAHertz said:


> How do you guys manage to survive in act 2 of infermo? my  WD has 650+ resists ~5k armor and 30k life I am still finding it difficult :/



I have between 772 and 828 resistances to the various elements and 7340 armor (70.99% dmg reduction from enemies of same lvl as me) and have nearly 27K DPS. That's with storm armor prismatic rune, btw.

Managed to get to the hunt for Zulle's blood area. Either my tactics are way off or my gear sucks for inferno: possibly both ...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm making a lot of gold selling gems in the AH. 

You'll be at a loss if you start making Star gems though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## entropy13 (Jun 25, 2012)

So...you've unlocked Inferno, and then died?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> So...you've unlocked Inferno, and then died?



Pretty much.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> So...you've unlocked Inferno, and then died?



Meh Act 1 is a cake walk now, and with a bit of AHing and the right spec Act 2+ (even as a Barb, though spec really matters here) is pretty easy.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2012)

Act 1 I one or 2 shot almost every normal monster, but elite packs are still very annoying, and I get about 4 shot. For example, I got a fast wall molten mortar in th spider cave, and I could only survive the first wall, next time I get cornered, walled before CD off tele is down, and even a pot cant save me, and no room to kite in that cave...

I do have 27+K life. Should I be looking for more vita or resistances or armor? I have about 4.5K armor and 500 all res with prismatic (and 31.5K dps with my 2H that I found... I'm liking 2H )


----------



## HTC (Jun 25, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Act 1 I one or 2 shot almost every normal monster, but elite packs are still very annoying, and I get about 4 shot. For example, I got a fast wall molten mortar in th spider cave, and I could only survive the first wall, next time I get cornered, walled before CD off tele is down, and even a pot cant save me, and no room to kite in that cave...
> 
> I do have 27+K life. Should I be looking for more vita or resistances or armor? I have about 4.5K armor and 500 all res with prismatic (and 31.5K dps with my 2H that I found... I'm liking 2H )



I have over 700 all res and over 7000 armor (with storm armor prismatic rune) and i manage to do act 1 quite well now: with the exception of a few elites, i rarely die now.

Act 2 is a whole new ball game and i've made it as far as Kulle's blood searching area but i've had to run away from some elites in order to do that because, although i tried many times, i couldn't kill them: specially them disappearing / reappearing monsters!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2012)

is it worth it to have that much armor res? because they do have diminishing returns... add me, NSTER#1691, I wanna inspect you lol


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 25, 2012)

n-ster said:


> is it worth it to have that much armor res? because they do have diminishing returns... add me, NSTER#1691, I wanna inspect you lol



Mobs outside of act1 are higher than level 60, so the diminishing returns are lessened. All of your defense calcs are based on even level mobs.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 25, 2012)

HalfAHertz said:


> How do you guys manage to survive in act 2 of infermo? my  WD has 650+ resists ~5k armor and 30k life I am still finding it difficult :/



My barb just goes around doing whatever in act 2 usually. 1.1K+ resists, 12.5K armor, 46K life.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 25, 2012)

@Magibeg : Getting closer. I only need 79,828,000 more gold to buy you that weapon.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2012)

anyone online feel like helping me level to 60?


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 25, 2012)

n-ster said:


> is it worth it to have that much armor res? because they do have diminishing returns... add me, NSTER#1691, I wanna inspect you lol


Its is, the DR is only there to prevent armor and resist from getting stronger and stronger per point the more you stack it.
Basically you still live twice as long with 7000 armor compare to 3500 armor. This is also true with resist.
Its your so called effective health that is not diminishing.


----------



## Csokis (Jun 25, 2012)

First Set!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> anyone online feel like helping me level to 60?



I'm helping two friends atm LOL


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 25, 2012)

Csokis said:


> First Set!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/cDe6k.jpg



Not terrible. If it had 200-300 more damage it would be incredible. At least it has the right stats!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2012)

so i made it to level 59 before finishing tonight, and doubled my DPS (to 5.6K)


finally progressing!


----------



## AsRock (Jun 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> so i made it to level 59 before finishing tonight, and doubled my DPS (to 5.6K)
> 
> 
> finally progressing!



I guess i missed ya, o well maybe catch ya on the flip side.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> so i made it to level 59 before finishing tonight, and doubled my DPS (to 5.6K)
> 
> 
> finally progressing!



I find that running the first part of act 3 up to siegebreaker is the best way to gain exp. The first 2 parts especially, because each catapult quest is worth quite a bit of XP. But it gets boring running the same thing.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 25, 2012)

im only 54 - almost 55. leveling is much faster than i would have expected at later levels... still, i am guessing my gear is not up to par as i die more than i think i should...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm guessing I'm not up to par, as I die a lot even though I get 4hit

I'll try to stack more armor n resists then... Has anyone tried melee wizards? I'm curious if they work well


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 25, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Has anyone tried melee wizards? I'm curious if they work well


Why? With that amount of longevity, I'd still rather go ranged. Would probably bump your longevity even more as opposed being in close proximity.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm just curious as I've seen many melee builds on the forums etc.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 25, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Why? With that amount of longevity, I'd still rather go ranged. Would probably bump your longevity even more as opposed being in close proximity.



ye they do if you have the gear ,you can pretty much stun lock mobs with nova have diamond skin always up, it was fun being able to just stand in front of a boss or pack of rares not having to worryy about getting carpel tunnel

i dont have the gear for it but i just picked up a crap wep and only had 600loh and was able to do a butcher run at similer pace i normaly do with my current build
so i can imagine getting the recomended 1800 loh and 1k resist being like a baws

i found it pretty fun as i lv up wiz with a melee build but that didnt work when i got to inferno

this is the build i use on my wiz atmo
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#bcQRSO!YXU!bYZbZc


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2012)

OMFGGGGGGGGGG THIS IS SUCH BS

I cant do 1/2 the elite packs in act 2... just vortex molten extra health I cant do... and they the "fallen" type of monster. I hit the enrage timer and now its even more impossible

20K repair bill for nothing... I'm literally losing money in Act 2 everytime I play... WHAT THE FUCK?!

I went from 17K to 80K in Act 1, I went from 80 to 90 to 50K in Act 2.. That is including selling items,salvaging etc

I'm raging...

pots cost a lot, is there any way around that? hmm interesting http://www.diablo3team.com/?p=241


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

n-ster said:


> OMFGGGGGGGGGG THIS IS SUCH BS
> 
> I cant do 1/2 the elite packs in act 2... just vortex molten extra health I cant do... and they the "fallen" type of monster. I hit the enrage timer and now its even more impossible
> 
> ...



find a nice small rock and make sure to use teleport (fracture, the clones will distract the mobs allowing your VH pools to have tick time) to skip across the rock when you need to, running illusionist will help as well.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2012)

I found this in Act 1, idk how much its worth but I know its worth a good amount... I crafted 3 perfect square emeralds to make it even more juicy  which means 249 dex 151 vit... I wish it had 1 more dex LOL







from the RMAH, it looks like I may be able to set it around 15~20$? in the GAH idk though... any ideas? or maybe buyers?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 25, 2012)

I see similar items (including the gems) in the GAH for 1.5M gold.
I have no idea what it would bring in the RMAH.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 25, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I found this in Act 1, idk how much its worth but I know its worth a good amount... I crafted 3 perfect square emeralds to make it even more juicy  which means 249 dex 151 vit... I wish it had 1 more dex LOL
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120625/Capture012.png
> 
> from the RMAH, it looks like I may be able to set it around 18~20$? in the GAH idk though... any ideas? or maybe buyers?



I don't think that is great, reason is, for DH no disc, so nope. For monks missing all resist.

So under 1M


----------



## HTC (Jun 25, 2012)

No wonder i'm having trouble selling my "uber" ring (attachments): if i look for the item for a wizard, it's on page 36 but, if i look for it with my char, it's the very last item on the last page 

The stats on this ring make it worthy of being on ... say ... one of the 1st 10 pages, no?

It's this ring (the rare one):


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 25, 2012)

got 1mil, gonna try and get either a helm, shoulders, or gloves stacking res, vital and stregnth


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 26, 2012)

The group I usually play with got to Ghom on Act III Inferno last night.  All I gotta say is, good lord man!

Dude's a serious gear check, 36 million health with 4 players.  Time to farm some more.


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 26, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> The group I usually play with got to Ghom on Act III Inferno last night.  All I gotta say is, good lord man!
> 
> Dude's a serious gear check, 36 million health with 4 players.  Time to farm some more.


After I got pass Ghom on my DH, Azmodan was a joke 
I did Ghom pre-1.03 though so I don't know did they buff him?


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 26, 2012)

Trying to get the shin bone from leorics manor, but even after close to 15-20 tries am still not able to see it in the fireplace. I usually start the game and go to the leoric's manor waypoint and work my way back from there. AM I doing something wrong?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 26, 2012)

nope keep grinding away


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, I'm towards the end of Act 1 at least, would just have to go through the Hall of Agony levels, and that means the Jailer and the Butcher. I just have 12k DPS, 33k HP, 500 resists though.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2012)

mav2000 said:


> Trying to get the shin bone from leorics manor, but even after close to 15-20 tries am still not able to see it in the fireplace. I usually start the game and go to the leoric's manor waypoint and work my way back from there. AM I doing something wrong?



what difficulty? i made the mistake of trying to collect them for upgrading the staff, when it turned out you dont need the parts again


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 26, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Well, I'm towards the end of Act 1 at least, would just have to go through the Hall of Agony levels, and that means the Jailer and the Butcher. I just have 12k DPS, 33k HP, 500 resists though.



nice res, def a neccessity as apposed to hell


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 26, 2012)

Zubasa said:


> After I got pass Ghom on my DH, Azmodan was a joke
> I did Ghom pre-1.03 though so I don't know did they buff him?



He throws gas clouds at players and they don't dissipate. I have read a lot about it post patch, a lot of people are saying it's bugged but I'm not so sure.


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> what difficulty? i made the mistake of trying to collect them for upgrading the staff, when it turned out you dont need the parts again



AM on Hell now, Act 1 and already geting whipped by a lot of the chain and molten guys....running a Barb. BTW, this is the first ime I am trying to collect the parts.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2012)

mav2000 said:


> AM on Hell now, Act 1 and already geting whipped by a lot of the chain and molten guys....running a Barb. BTW, this is the first ime I am trying to collect the parts.



get them in normal difficulty. you only pay gold to upgrade the staff to use it for later difficulties, so they may not spawn.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally got the Liquid Rainbow, so I can now make the Staff of Herding. I don't have enough gold for the Hell-level of it though.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Finally got the Liquid Rainbow, so I can now make the Staff of Herding. I don't have enough gold for the Hell-level of it though.



Yeah it kinda expensive, after the patch though i quit playing their as they nerfed it big time .


----------



## HTC (Jun 26, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Yeah it kinda expensive, after the patch though i quit playing their as they nerfed it big time .



I tried it a bunch of times (pre patch) but never got even a nice item, let along a good one.

Haven't tried after patch, yet.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 26, 2012)

BWAHAHAHA THE GODS STRIKE THROUGH ME!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2012)

Patch day !


> We will be performing scheduled maintenance for Diablo III starting tomorrow at 5:00 a.m. PDT in order to deploy patch 1.0.3a. We anticipate that maintenance will conclude and that all services will be available by approximately 7:00 a.m. PDT. Patch notes are available below.
> 
> The latest client patch notes can be found here.
> Visit our Bug Report forum for a list of known issues.
> ...


----------



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2012)

HTC said:


> I tried it a bunch of times (pre patch) but never got even a nice item, let along a good one.
> 
> Haven't tried after patch, yet.



Well clouds used to always drop blue but they don't any more..



Kreij said:


> Patch day !



Maybe your game will not crash no more .


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2012)

Since I've been playing D3 the game has CTD'd three times and froze/locked-up once (in well over 100 hours of play).
Not sure why as it follows no particular pattern (ie. long play sessions, particular locations, 4x players, lots of on-screen mobs, etc.)


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Since I've been playing D3 the game has CTD'd three times and froze/locked-up once (in well over 100 hours of play).
> Not sure why as it follows no particular pattern (ie. long play sessions, particular locations, 4x players, lots of on-screen mobs, etc.)


I got game freezes and gpu crashes even though I checked many times that my card isn't over heating :shadedshu 
Only thing that stops it is to enable v-sync.
Blizzard games tend to run poorly on AMD/Ati cards from some weird reason.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 26, 2012)

Zubasa said:


> Blizzard games tend to run poorly on AMD/Ati cards from some weird reason.



that's entirely subjective - i'm using a 5850 and have put in more than 100 hours with no crashes or freezing. just saying. max graphics, vsync on, no oc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Since I've been playing D3 the game has CTD'd three times and froze/locked-up once (in well over 100 hours of play).
> Not sure why as it follows no particular pattern (ie. long play sessions, particular locations, 4x players, lots of on-screen mobs, etc.)



Have you checked the event viewer to find out what EXACTLY is causing the issue?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2012)

digibucc said:


> that's entirely subjective - i'm using a 5850 and have put in more than 100 hours with no crashes or freezing. just saying. max graphics, vsync on, no oc.



same, but 5870+5850 crossfire. my laptop with its 6 series APU is also fine, and my girlfriends 8800GT also fine.


if you're crashing, i'd suspect the system. ESPECIALLY if vsync stops the problems (somethings overheating, RAM, VRM's, VRAM, etc)


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2012)

I was about to say the same thing, Digi. The game runs well (other than occasional server lag) on my Xfired pair.

Max graphics, v-Sync on, no OC as well.

@TMM : It happens so seldom I've not bothered with it. Yeah, pure laziness.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I was about to say the same thing, Digi. The game runs well (other than occasional server lag) on my Xfired pair.
> 
> Max graphics, v-Sync on, no OC as well.
> 
> @TMM : It happens so seldom I've not bothered with it. Yeah, pure laziness.



Pfft. Get off your lazy ass! You act as if you are going through cemo or something. THIS IS DIABLO SON!! ITS GOTTA BE STABLE!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol ... one crash every ~50 hours? That's pretty stable.
Now that I think about it, it only crashes when TMM is on-line.  

Could be something in the background that kicks in at just the right time to cause it to go south.


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> same, but 5870+5850 crossfire. my laptop with its 6 series APU is also fine, and my girlfriends 8800GT also fine.
> 
> 
> if you're crashing, i'd suspect the system. ESPECIALLY if vsync stops the problems (somethings overheating, RAM, VRM's, VRAM, etc)


When I said runs poorly I mean the performance not stability 
Funny thing is the card runs fine on furmark, Unigne, WoW and Starcraft... Diablo 3 seems like the only thing that causes problems


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

If I turn off V-Sync the game stutters like crazy. So I just leave it on in game. Its not an FPS so mouse lag isnt an issue.


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah the frame rates jumps up and down like crazy if I turn off the fps limiter and v-sync.
Its not like I get consistent crashing either it crashes like once in hours.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting Zub. I have v-sync on (no fps limiter) and the FPS is always at 60 (when the darn game doesn't report zero FPS. lol)

US server back up, AH down at the moment.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Diablo III has never crashed for me.


First elite encountered in Act II Inferno: Waller/Jailer/Molten/Shielding Lacuni Huntress elites

NOPENOPENOPENOPENOPE


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 26, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Diablo III has never crashed for me.
> 
> 
> First elite encountered in Act II Inferno: Waller/Jailer/Molten/Shielding Lacuni Huntress elites
> ...



skip act 2 entirely > ??? > profit


----------



## HTC (Jun 26, 2012)

Had one crash so far but was checking the AH @ the time (????).

Other then that, no probs, with my A3850 APU, and i play @ 1920 /1080, btw: not max settings, obviously.



entropy13 said:


> Diablo III has never crashed for me.
> 
> 
> First elite encountered in Act II Inferno: Waller/Jailer/Molten/Shielding Lacuni Huntress elites
> ...



I have problems against those frog like elites, lacuni elites and those disappearing elites in act 2, thus far.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Got to Inferno this week. Think Im gonna uninstall soon. Its got plain stupid at this point.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Got to Inferno this week. Think Im gonna uninstall soon. Its got plain stupid at this point.



just keep running into that brick wall, eventually it'll stop hurting so much. and then just maybe you'll get a drop that allows you to get to the next brick wall 

I'm not even there yet, so i have no room to speak. just screwing around


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Got to Inferno this week. Think Im gonna uninstall soon. Its got plain stupid at this point.



LOL. It will only get worse... 

Act 1 is a steep mountain hike.
Act 2 is a Jagged Ocean Cliff with inverted ledges and a rope.
Act 3 is Grand Canyon with lava on the bottom and no safety gear or rope and you have to wear wooden clogs while your backpack is filled with lead ingots.

And I haven't made it to act 4 yet, but I hear it's not as big as a jump as was 2 - 3. Haven't really pushed for act 4 because everything I have read all the good drops are on 2/3.

I just started the War Machines quest, so I am about done with act III.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 26, 2012)

meh pretty lame if you ask me... kill Diablo on Hell Mode and I get.... wait for it ....three cheap ass blues I can't even use... wtf I just killed the last boss and I get jack :shadedshu... real disappointed and to top it off I had to use a wep ASRock loaned me and a shield that was given to by Kreij... one legendary for a class I don't even stinkin play along the way, sure I know I need to grind and farm more but still on da boss? really? k.. rant done need cheese to go with my whine


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 26, 2012)

Urlyin said:


> meh pretty lame if you ask me... kill Diablo on Hell Mode and I get.... wait for it ....three cheap ass blues I can't even use... wtf I just killed the last boss and I get jack :shadedshu... real disappointed and to top it off I had to use a wep ASRock loaned me and a shield that was given to by Kreij... one legendary for a class I don't even stinkin play along the way, sure I know I need to grind and farm more but still on da boss? really? k.. rant done need cheese to go with my whine



See your problem is you are not spending enough CASH in the RMAH. All your problems will be solved, so says Blizzard...So Say We All.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Urlyin said:


> meh pretty lame if you ask me... kill Diablo on Hell Mode and I get.... wait for it ....three cheap ass blues I can't even use... wtf I just killed the last boss and I get jack :shadedshu... real disappointed and to top it off I had to use a wep ASRock loaned me and a shield that was given to by Kreij... one legendary for a class I don't even stinkin play along the way, sure I know I need to grind and farm more but still on da boss? really? k.. rant done need cheese to go with my whine



I got nothing but whites when I killed Diablo in Hell mode. Not even a single blue or yellow. Get to Inferno and get gang raped by zombies outside of the town. Solution? Spend real money to get weapons and armor in a game I have already beatin three times to beat it a fourth? Yeah um ok. Lame. Not gonna happen.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got nothing but whites when I killed Diablo in Hell mode. Not even a single blue or yellow. Get to Inferno and get gang raped by zombies outside of the town. Solution? Spend real money to get weapons and armor in a game I have already beatin three times to beat it a fourth? Yeah um ok. Lame. Not gonna happen.



Just wondering. How many hours do you have in game with your main toon?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Just wondering. How many hours do you have in game with your main toon?



About 70 hours why?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I did do a lot of farming to get where I am at. Haven't spent a real dime, although I have spent millions in the AH. Just saying a lot of people expect to be able to crush inferno with their level 58 gear. The sad thing is you are going to have to play AH Tycoon, Grind or Buy shit to get where you want to be.

I was around 130 Hours when I completed Act 1 inferno, just giving you an idea of what sort of grind to expect. Of course you could get really lucky and get the awesome i63 gear to drop and sell it for a 100M gold.

Guess I'm just letting you know what it takes and what to expect. OF which you can say F'That Im done with this BS and everyone would totally understand. The grind and lack of rewards is a challenge for anyone to stomache.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't even remember how many times I've run boss fights with people and have gotten nothing I can use (even with a 5 stack of NV). I would say about 99% of the time I get useless crap (or at best something to throw on the GAH for a little more gold).

I play because I have a couple of personal friends and lots of TPU buddies to have a good time dying with. Anyone who has played with me knows my strategy .. Charge !!! Run away !! Die. Laugh a lot. Repeat. (This has been my strategy for years in games and I'm sticking with it)

Me, AsRock and his wife (and a bit later Lyndon) were playing earlier today in inferno. Even though gold was dropping like rain, I made a grand total of about 2K after repair bills and item selling. I think I spent more time running back to the party from the checkpoints after dying than I did fighting mobs.

Who cares. I play games to have fun, and playing with you clowns is always a good time.



			
				TMM said:
			
		

> Got to *Inferno* this week. Think Im gonna uninstall soon. Its got plain stupid at this point.


If you can't take the heat it's always best to get out of the kitchen.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> About 70 hours why?


I got 100, in the same boat. Perhaps we should strap our boats together, and sail off into the sunset...becuase we definitely ain't gonna get past Act I any time soon!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so happy others are now experiencing the inferno gear check. For a while there were only a handful of us. And yes Misery LOVES company (or at least I do). So welcome, welcome my frustrated friends. 

I'm so stoked to read about all your first encounters with a 6 affix elites.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I am so happy others are now experiencing the inferno gear check. For a while there were only a handful of us. And yes Misery LOVES company (or at least I do). So welcome, welcome my frustrated friends.
> 
> I'm so stoked to read about all your first encounters with a 6 affix elites.



Screw that I'm starting a new demon hunter on normal.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Screw that I'm starting a new demon hunter on normal.



Start a monk instead. You're more of a "get in their face" kind of guy, not a ranged player.
Besides, barbs and monks take 30% less damage than the other classes (or so it says in the tips that pop up).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Got to Inferno this week. Think Im gonna uninstall soon. Its got plain stupid at this point.





cadaveca said:


> I got 100, in the same boat. Perhaps we should strap our boats together, and sail off into the sunset...becuase we definitely ain't gonna get past Act I any time soon!



If you guys moving into Act 1 want someone to run with, Me and Ufgy usually run just us 2 so there's room for 2 others and more drops to go around that'll be upgrades for people.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2012)

I got a couple items from the AH to help. Bumped my life by about 10K, and resists held steady, but I lost some damage.
That's acceptable in inferno. Survivability is the key.



			
				TMM said:
			
		

> I got nothing but whites when I killed Diablo in Hell mode. Not even a single blue or yellow. Get to Inferno and get gang raped by zombies outside of the town. Solution? Spend real money to get weapons and armor in a game I have already beatin three times to beat it a fourth? Yeah um ok. Lame. Not gonna happen.



You don't have to spend real money in this game to get better. I will never buy anything from the RMAH and I'm slowly getting better.
It just takes time and patience.

It's definitely a different mindset in inferno and you will have to re-gear to survive.
You ain't in Kansas anymore, Boy. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Agree with all of what Kreij has said. Buying gear from the GAH will be your best friend in Inferno. So far I've maybe got a few upgrades while farming (but only one of them was amazing and I still wear). Everything else has been selling gear on the GAH and using that money to buy other gear. Act I in Inf on the Barb didn't bother me much when I got there after ab it of AHing. I did have to change up a few abilities, but my spec for the most part still worked. But moving into Act II was nigh impossible, champ groups were just unreal. This was as a mostly DPS build, I don't really want to put on a tank as a Barb (or if I do I don't want to be running 1 attack and the rest defensive abilities), so I put the Barb away and played my Wizzard till things changed. I ended up going back to my Barb before 1.0.3 because I found a viable DPS spec. It was even viable in Act II (just more of a kite build), but I stuck to Act I as I liked it's playstyle there better. After the nerf to the Acts though I have pushed into Act II just fine, even killed 4 different champ groups at once (though thats when I used the kite aspect of the build). After the nerf I'm enjoying the spec even more, though it's a bit on the complicated side to play. 

But yeah you will need to get down a solid build plan, gear plan, and go from there to progress in Inf. To farm Act 1, it should be dirt cheap on the AH, items are so cheap now that were expensive before (I remember buying my 758 dps wand for like 450k, now I can't even sell it for 80k).


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Start a monk instead. You're more of a "get in their face" kind of guy, not a ranged player.
> Besides, barbs and monks take 30% less damage than the other classes (or so it says in the tips that pop up).


Only problem with that is Barbs and Monks requires way more gear to progress in inferno than the range classes. 
To legitimately kill most elite packs on Act 3 inferno requires 10M gold worth of gear on a melee pre-1.03.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Zubasa said:


> Only problem with that is Barbs and Monks requires way more gear to progress in inferno than the range classes.
> To legitimately kill most elite packs on Act 3 inferno requires 10M gold worth of gear on a melee pre-1.03.



Just run with tornado babrb spec and that gear issue will go away, if you want to run that build and actually get in melee range, then yes you need to invest. I still don't think that gold gap is that large after the nerf though, even before the nerf. Sure you could get by with low cost itemization on ranged classes, but you either A) could never get hit or B) you took forever to kill everything.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I found this in Act 1, idk how much its worth but I know its worth a good amount... I crafted 3 perfect square emeralds to make it even more juicy  which means 249 dex 151 vit... I wish it had 1 more dex LOL
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120625/Capture012.png
> 
> from the RMAH, it looks like I may be able to set it around 15~20$? in the GAH idk though... any ideas? or maybe buyers?



Sold for 19.80$ very very fast. Was the cheapest by 8~10$


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Buy and Sell is working well. 

Bought for 2527, sold for 93,500.
Bought for 15k, sold for 123,500.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 27, 2012)

...I'm still waiting for a good deal to buy D3 for cheaper than $60 to me its a $40-50 game.

Lol I've got over 100K gold... spending it all on bags lol


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 27, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> ...I'm still waiting for a good deal to buy D3 for cheaper than $60 to me its a $40-50 game.
> 
> Lol I've got over 100K gold... spending it all on bags lol



That's unlikely to happen.  Blizzard titles rarely go on sale, although Christmas is a possibility.  I don't necessarily think it's a Blizzard thing though, look at the parent company.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 27, 2012)

well inferno is starting to suck a left nut just like Mailman said.... enjoy playing with the TPU crew though... think I'll try the Tornado spec like 1Kurgan1 suggested. I like playing with the mechanics of it especially working on skill sets to at least try to make something work a lil better...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Spoiler












  
LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 27, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Buy and Sell is working well.
> 
> Bought for 2527, sold for 93,500.
> Bought for 15k, sold for 123,500.



Tried the adventuring life. Didn't care for it. Too much pain, not enough profit.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 27, 2012)

Found my 4th legendary doing an act 1 inferno run with a buddy.

I found my most valuable item yet thus far... the rare gloves below in the snapshot 











Bul Kathos Wedding ring I found.  I think I'm keeping it for when I start my Barbarian.






Here is where my wiz is at right now.  I'm at 125k crits on average, I've seen 200k a few times now 






New toy for the wiz


----------



## damric (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-gbDtSpTmI0#


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope someone makes a short post as to what all the shortforms mean....there are a whole lot I still dont understand and I am sur a lot of others dont as well.

Got the shin bone, rainbow and bell, now waiting to play again and get the last piece before going on to Iziul.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2012)

What do you mean by "shortforms", mav?


I'm still trying to figure out how to price in the GAH.
It seems that if you underprice stuff it doesn't sell at all. It must be that people are searching by large buyout amounts and if you have a good item for cheap they never see it.
I think a lot of people have a good amount of gold and don't take the time to search for bargains?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to price in the GAH.
> It seems that if you underprice stuff it doesn't sell at all. It must be that people are searching by large buyout amounts and if you have a good item for cheap they never see it.
> I think a lot of people have a good amount of gold and don't take the time to search for bargains?



Yes. See the ones I mentioned in my "buy and sell"? I tried selling them for around 30k-50k, they didn't get sold.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2012)

he means

Gold Auction House
Real Money Auction House


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> he means
> 
> Gold Auction House
> Real Money Auction House



Oh ... the acronyms we use. Sorry, must be a bit dull today. lol

AH = Auction House (usually refers to the gold action house)
GAH = Gold Auction House
RMAH = Real Money Auction House
RES = resistance or resurrection depending on the sentence
LoH = Life On Hit
LoK = Life On Kill
DPS = Damage Per Second
WTF = (should be obvious lol)
TMM = Our notorious member, TheMailMan78

@Mav, just ask if you don't understand what something means. We'll be happy to explain.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TheMailMan78
> Got to Inferno this week. Think Im gonna uninstall soon. Its got plain stupid at this point.
> Quote:
> ...



you guys should join us. would revive the game for you a bit. my monk can hold just about any pack together in Act 1. or move if its got a ton of AoE effects. would be cool to get a 4 man game going one of these nights


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 27, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> you guys should join us. would revive the game for you a bit. my monk can hold just about any pack together in Act 1. or move if its got a ton of AoE effects. would be cool to get a 4 man game going one of these nights



I wanna join too

just post here if you guys are playing ill try to join


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 27, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> you guys should join us. would revive the game for you a bit. my monk can hold just about any pack together in Act 1. or move if its got a ton of AoE effects. would be cool to get a 4 man game going one of these nights



It will be a week or so before I attempt to play any games. I'd love to join ya guys though...we play very well together on BF3, and I assume the same will be true on Diablo, too. By that time, it'll be me having to catch up!

I gotta ahve whatever I'm using to control things sitting on my lap. I have a wireless keyboard with mouse built into it that I am using right now, and playing BF3 with it is near impossible, but diablo might work. I'll have to give it a try when I get some time. For now, most of my time is devoted to getting reviews done...1/2-way done one, and three more waiting, while more stuff is inbound!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Urlyin said:


> well inferno is starting to suck a left nut just like Mailman said.... enjoy playing with the TPU crew though... think I'll try the Tornado spec like 1Kurgan1 suggested. I like playing with the mechanics of it especially working on skill sets to at least try to make something work a lil better...



I suggest replacing Leap (Iron) with Furious Charge (Stamina). The build has a few weaknesses, and they are this. 

A) The normal build has Fury starvation issues (both between pulls and initiating). It rely's on you using War Cry (to gain 30 fury), then using Battle Rage (consumes 20 Fury), then having a target available to Leap onto (gives you 15 Fury), which leaves you with only 5 extra Fury to hit Sprint with, which is a super small window, you need to hit 2, 3, 1, right click within about 3 - 4 seconds or you have lost that 5 fury window and now have to wait for Leap to come back off CD to start your loop. And waiting 10 seconds for Leap means Battle Rage only has 20 seconds left on the CD, so 2 more cooldowns of Leap and then Battle Rage needs to be refreshed. It's just a very anal build that has no room for error. (Also Sprint Tornado's sometimes bug and don't spawn, so the leap build if that happens you are forced to wait for leap cd, where as Furious charge you have enough Fury to go again).

B) Even playing this build perfectly, the build is a Life on Hit tank. I can stand in a good amount of shit (1300 LoH for Act 1 is plenty enough, I'm near 1900 now), but the only reason I can is because I'm gaining insane amounts of life. While Wrath of the Berserker is up everything is great, you should have no issues with anything, but if something does hit hard, or you end up running out of Wrath time, you now have to worry about Frozen, Jailer big time (especially if they have Desecrator). Because this build requires you to be moving to lay down Tornadoes for Life on Hit, Jailer just destroys this build, especially if they catch you while you are on AoE. And Leap doesn't break Jailer.

Good thing about both those being the problems of the build is.... one ability switch fixes 2 problems with 1 stone. Change out Leap to Furious Charge (Stamina). Furious Charge breaks out of Jailer and it hits harder than Leap does. Adding the Stamina buff to it now makes starting pulls and keeping that Fury bar pegged so much easier as well. I go War Cry, Battle Rage, then Furious Charge (if I hit 4 targets I now have 47 Fury compared to 25 of the Leap build). I can fly right in there and hit Sprint and still have enough Fury to Sprint again or I can start Whirlwinding instantly. The other change I've made is I run Inspiring Presence rather than Tough as Nails. Tough as Nails might have been a requirement post patch simply because things were very hard in Act 3+. But now you got a bit of room to move, picking up some constant health regen is nice, but the big bonus is Battle Rage now lasts 1 min and War Cry lasts 2 min (thats not a big deal since you spam it to gain fury). Having a larger time frame on War Cry is just amazing, it frees up a ton of Fury to use, and makes the build feel much better, you don't have to be constantly looking for enemys because your 30 second shouts going to wear off and you need Fury to refresh it. I'll do my War Cry and Battle Rage shouts in the middle of no where, simply because I don't even need them to generate Fury anymore to initiate, Furious charge hitting 1 target creates enough Fury to Sprint. Also Furious Charge is a better tank tool if you are DPS tanking for friends, when you hit targets it pops them up in the air. So if a runner is heading for your ranged squishys, just slam into the sucker and tell him no, gives your ranged time to move away and for you to entertain him some more.

You can try both builds if you like, but I highly suggest giving mine a shot, the small changes have a large effect. I liked the build to start with, but it felt clunky with Fury starvation issues, I toyed with it for 2 days before finally coming across this solution. Here's the entire build I run (I think if you wanted Weapons Master could go for something more defensive if you are at the gear check wall, then just pick up weapons master again when gear improves).
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#hUSkiP!ZYX!aZbcYc

Also bind move to something like spacebar, using click to move while having Whirlwind on left click does not work well once you have built Fury. It works well with no targets near, but in a target area it makes WW clunky, it likes to just attach to enemys. So I just move my mouse cursor and hold down spacebar and I whirlwind around with my character following my mouse. Overall, this build is weird, it requires management of CDs, has no real Fury generating attacks, it takes getting use to, so if Act 1 is difficult, practice with it in Act 3 or 4 on Hell Diff first.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to brain dump 1Kurgan1 ... some real good tips in there . I think res is my biggest problem right now in inferno... I could overpower mobs and use rend and pots to keep HP up for elites in hell but in inferno its bing bang boom N-ster trips me and I'm dead ... So gear is a big issue for me but I'm game to try a new spec and is part of the game I like toying with... been playing WOW for so long I keep wanting to kick the healer .. where is that guy...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

No problem, I know a lot of people changed to that build so just figured I'd let others know my pains and solutions to the problems I found with it. 

I ran into the same issue you had, Rend through Hell was amazing, but it's heal just wasn't enough to cut it for Inferno. I'd love to fit it in now that I got crazy Heal on Hit, but the build is so tight as it is not running a main attack and all there just isn't anything to cut, need whirlwind for more tornado's and movement through mobs. Let me know how it goes if you end up going for it.

Biggest thing for this build for Act 1 farming, 200 - 300 LoH weapons with a socket (for LoH gem), beyond that mild resists and you should be just fine. You won't be able to stand in as much, but the build kites well as well, so thats no problem. As you get more resists you can get more in the action and keep the Wrath buff going longer.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought a couple of items with LoH. I made sure they had good vit so I didn't lose life, but I took a hit on damage and res.
I can fight longer now, but it gets tough when mobs start tossing out stuff that you need res for.
It's a tough juggling act using the AH on the cheap.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2012)

Played some really good games last night after spending 6M in AH, woke up this morning with 5M in sales. 

Found a pair of pants I couldn't pass up. 640 Armor, 2 socket, 80Int, 70Vit, 75 All Res. Only 1M. Sold my old pair for 2.5M.

With my EA/PA active my lowest RES is 1000 and highest is 1280 (physical). My buddy joins with his Barb and with warcry most are over 1500.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Only 1M



 Perhaps the fact I've yet to spend over 30K on an item is holding me back? lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 27, 2012)

Stuck in act1 inferno, crowns quest  even with 4 group we cant proceed


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I bought a couple of items with LoH. I made sure they had good vit so I didn't lose life, but I took a hit on damage and res.
> I can fight longer now, but it gets tough when mobs start tossing out stuff that you need res for.
> It's a tough juggling act using the AH on the cheap.



Only issue with LoH is that it doesn't seem to do much unless you get many swings in. I hear it works pretty well with Frenzy, but most people I see using it with that need high LoH. If you got room in the build try and get War Cry and Sprint, thats the basic LoH combo, the rest is just a extra damage, you could run other defensive buffs if you just ran that basic combo. Though I found that with sprint and LoH using a shield actually lowered my survivability


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Perhaps the fact I've yet to spend over 30K on an item is holding me back? lol



Wow. That is impressive and you are in Act I inferno? Yeah you need to start expanding your horizons, especially for Inferno.

The pants were cheap, the wand I purchased was B/O of 8M, but I waited until it was 30Min remaining...got it for 1.7M. 900DPS, 11% IAS, 100 vit, Socketed. Which I added a 80% Crit Damage to.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I bought a couple of items with LoH. I made sure they had good vit so I didn't lose life, but I took a hit on damage and res.
> I can fight longer now, but it gets tough when mobs start tossing out stuff that you need res for.
> It's a tough juggling act using the AH on the cheap.



not worth it really, at 8k dps you're taking forever to kill something.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Perhaps the fact I've yet to spend over 30K on an item is holding me back? lol



Don't feel bad. I don't think I have even made 2M after 75 hours of play TOTAL. Dunno how people are buying stuff at 8M and such.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Only issue with LoH is that it doesn't seem to do much unless you get many swings in. I hear it works pretty well with Frenzy, but most people I see using it with that need high LoH. If you got room in the build try and get War Cry and Sprint, thats the basic LoH combo, the rest is just a extra damage, you could run other defensive buffs if you just ran that basic combo. Though I found that with sprint and LoH using a shield actually lowered my survivability



Kreij's main character is a monk...


----------



## digibucc (Jun 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't feel bad. I don't think I have even made 2M after 75 hours of play TOTAL. Dunno how people are buying stuff at 8M and such.



me neither, i'm finishing up hell now and have yet to spend more than 30k on an item, and that was expensive. most are around 5-10k. i've only picked up just over 1M, and i've got about 100 hours in so idk what i'm doing wrong


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 27, 2012)

I played like an hour of this game and got really bored. Just not my type of game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Kreij's main character is a monk...



I forgot about his 35 side strike, my bad.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 27, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I played like an hour of this game and got really bored. Just not my type of game.



I got bored too on my first hours, but playing with friends kept me playing. and It just gets better once you start unlocking those spells/skills. It gets better as you level. but as you go to inferno, That's when good goes bad

Imagine uncanny valley reversed.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't feel bad. I don't think I have even made 2M after 75 hours of play TOTAL. Dunno how people are buying stuff at 8M and such.



Because I didn't pickup that gold. I played AH Tycoon. Even with my GF gear @266% I still only make about 250-350K per run. You are never going to get the gold by finding it in-game. This was blizzards plan, and you have to see that?

Buy a complete set of armor that is for GF%. Doesn't have to be great OP gear, just good enough to farm Hell or Act I. You want to be above 200% with 5NV.

Adding GF% to your Hirelings will increase your GF, if you didn't know. Not 1:1, but it does help.

Almost every morning after prior loot runs I will wake up to at least 1M in sales, prior to 1.0.3 it wasn't uncommon to see 2-3M.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I played like an hour of this game and got really bored. Just not my type of game.



Only games that are fun within the first hour are usually racing games and online FPS's. Any sort of RPG or anything else that requires leveling for more powerful abilities takes more than an hour of invested time to get enjoyable.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Because I didn't pickup that gold. I played AH Tycoon. Even with my GF gear @266% I still only make about 250-350K per run. You are never going to get the gold by finding it in-game. This was blizzards plan, and you have to see that?
> 
> Buy a complete set of armor that is for GF%. Doesn't have to be great OP gear, just good enough to farm Hell or Act I. You want to be above 200% with 5NV.
> 
> ...



I got items in there for sale now for 10k. Hell I tried to sell a legendary AX for 25k and no one bought it. Everything is in the real money auction house and its stupid. I ended up giving the Ax to one of Kreij friends for free.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2012)

I disagree about the RMAH..Yes the absolute best items are there, but I have never used the RMAH and plenty of people are buying on the GAH.

You literally need to sit in the GAH for 30-60min searching for cheap items to spin. Yeah this drives inflation like crazy whatever it makes gold. It sucks, no doubt about it. However once you sell your first 50k, 100K, 500K, 1M, 5M...and see that in your completed it all feels slightly better.

Then rinse and repeat.

Pricing your item is important. You need to research every item and see where the market is at for similar, then undercut by 20% or so. You will make money man.

No one buys legendary stuff because they mostly suck. Very few people will buy a legendary under 60th lvl, so yeah don't bother unless it's 60+ level and had excellent rolls.

If you see a similar item as your, but it has been sitting for a long time you know it's overpriced, so price accordingly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I disagree about the RMAH..Yes the absolute best items are there, but I have never used the RMAH and plenty of people are buying on the GAH.
> 
> You literally need to sit in the GAH for 30-60min searching for cheap items to spin. Yeah this drives inflation like crazy whatever it makes gold. It sucks, no doubt about it. However once you sell your first 50k, 100K, 500K, 1M, 5M...and see that in your completed it all feels slightly better.
> 
> ...



The cheapest version of that Ax sold for 5M. I put it up for 25K! Nothing.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahhh, so you massively under-priced it...which means it didn't even come up in the top pages of search results.

Price accordingly works both ways...Don't over-price and don't under-price because no one will see it.

Repost it for 3.5M B/O with a starting bid of 1M.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ahhh, so you massively under-priced it...which means it didn't even come up in the top pages of search results.
> 
> Price accordingly works both ways...Don't over-price and don't under-price because no one will see it.
> 
> Repost it for 3.5M B/O with a starting bid of 1M.



I did that too. No one bought it. I tried to sell that thing 4 times. Bah its gone now anyway. Like I said I gave it away.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2012)

Well damn man IDK then. Not everything sells though that is for sure. Just try not to give up you will get a good sale eventually that will allow you start buying stuff purely to spin.

Legendary items are an odd sale because they are so unique, but often a good Blue item can out do them.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm doing good enough in the GAH, but still nothing in the RMAH (except for $5 in my battle.net balance ).

Besides the buy-and-sell (which is still quite 50/50 for me), there's the sure-fire but requires more capital, and only has a relatively smaller profit gem crafting business.


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2012)

lol, welcome to ebay 2012...
This is a game? You guys sound like you spend more time in auction houses than actually playing any game..

pages and pages of nothing but RMAC talk..


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2012)

D007 said:


> lol, welcome to ebay 2012...
> This is a game? You guys sound like you spend more time in auction houses than actually playing any game..



Yeah, I spend more time in the AH than actually playing the game. I take maybe around 30 minutes to finish Act III Hell, then check the AH for 5 minutes, then go back to farming Act III Hell for 30 minutes. Then I'll logout and play a different game, usually Football Manager 2012. So yeah, I've spent most of my playing time just browsing the AH. Oh, wait.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2012)

If you don't play AH Tycoon you will never get enough gold. So either whip out the CC and buy stuff or grind for months on end until you can afford that 10M item. This was exactly how blizz wanted us to "play". No point in fighting it.

Or you can hope you get crazy lucky and get that godly i63 to drop and sell it for 5M. But at the rate rares drop with horrible rolls you are still talking days.weeks of grinding.


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah, I spend more time in the AH than actually playing the game. I take maybe around 30 minutes to finish Act III Hell, then check the AH for 5 minutes, then go back to farming Act III Hell for 30 minutes. Then I'll logout and play a different game, usually Football Manager 2012. So yeah, I've spent most of my playing time just browsing the AH. Oh, wait.



Well, I hope you guys are making good money in it..  Guess it's nice in terms of a game giving the consumer a chance to actually make cash, rather than just spend it on the game.. Has potential for sure..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2012)

D007 said:


> Well, I hope you guys are making good money in it..  Guess it's nice in terms of a game giving the consumer a chance to actually make cash, rather than just spend it on the game.. Has potential for sure..



I haven't sold anything on the RMAH. Maybe when i completely give up on this game i will sell everything in hopes of getting my $60 back, which I should easily be able to do. Right now though I'm just doing the GAH. And yes making good amounts of gold.

I'm not even saying it's fun or cool. It is just what you have to do to progress further and faster in game for all the Gear Checks in inferno.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2012)

I was resistant to the GAH at first, but it's really a part of the game and is fun to fool around in.
I don't spend a whole lot of time there, but it's fun looking for bargains.
The only thing the in-game vendors are good for is repairing your stuff and selling crap you didn't drop when out fighting, because they never have anything good. 
The rest of the stuff you can't use goes to the GAH.

One problem is that you get stuff way faster than you can sell it in the GAH with the 10 item limit and the 36 hour auction time. lol

The RMAH is just a bonus for people who want to sell stuff there. Nothing wrong with making a little cash on the side since you are playing the game anyway.

@Pr0n Inspector : Had a good time running in inferno with your monk. Thanks for joining my game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> One problem is that you get stuff way faster than you can sell it in the GAH with the 10 item limit and the 36 hour auction time.



Use the RMAH/GAH for free inventory slots. Just post an item/cancel. Also create mules to store more stuff.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got items in there for sale now for 10k. Hell I tried to sell a legendary AX for 25k and no one bought it. Everything is in the real money auction house and its stupid. I ended up giving the Ax to one of Kreij friends for free.



What level and DPS was it? Theres numerous level 58 Legendaries that are just horrible. Almost all weapon Legendaries are just bad, they have horrible DPS, and it's been brought up to Blizzard. People price them all over the place mostly because they are worth nothing, even blue weapons unless they are 600 - 700 dps (1 handers) with good stats are pretty much worthless (80k or less), and a 2 hander thats got just damage on it has to be like 1200+ dps just to be worth over 100k.

Theres a 2 handed Legendary sword (I think it's the highest DPs Legendary in the game) that can reach 1200 or so DPS, yet search the AH and you will find so many Magic and Rare weapons that surpass it. Legendary armor is the stuff to find for now, and eve nsome of those just have horrible stats. So doubting that has anything to do with the RMAH, people can price things at whatever they want, it doesn't mean it is selling. I had a 58 Legendary sword I got for 10k, 2 weeks later I sold it for 9k (and this was before the RMAH was even out).


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2012)

I get lots of items with multiple high stats (>100) but the dps sucks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I get lots of items with multiple high stats (>100) but the dps sucks.



Yeah, thats what a majority of drops are. Even a 1 hander with 550 dps and 250 str is like 5000 gold, if it had a socket, life on hit, or vitality it would be worth a ton of with that str, but since it didn't, 1 good stat just isnt a enough even with decent dps for a 1 hander (it actually was higher dps with that str than my 672 dps 1 hander, but I'd loose 600 life on hit).


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 27, 2012)

look at what just dropped into my lap.





first sellable weapon I've gotten in inferno.
adds so much health might use it for a while, was gonna get a 1k plus weapon but might put that money toward better armor.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 28, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> look at what just dropped into my lap.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120627/new.jpg
> first sellable weapon I've gotten in inferno.
> adds so much health might use it for a while, was gonna get a 1k plus weapon but might put that money toward better armor.



Geez.. just me sick why don't you!!! lol J/K .. nice drop though


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just run with tornado babrb spec and that gear issue will go away, if you want to run that build and actually get in melee range, then yes you need to invest. I still don't think that gold gap is that large after the nerf though, even before the nerf. Sure you could get by with low cost itemization on ranged classes, but you either A) could never get hit or B) you took forever to kill everything.


Once you get pass Siegebreaker you will see that there are often time that you will be forced into melee range, because the terrain is simply too restrictive.
Basically its elite Phase Beast/Soul Reaper = GG

Long story short pre-1.03 for classes like DH is A)never get hit because even white mobs like Soul Rippers in late act 3 can easily eat your face even with 600 resist and 40k hp.
It was simply not worth it to itemize much into defensive stats pre-1.03. Now I don't know how much they nerfed the mobs in Act3 so maybe they hit like wet noodles now.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 28, 2012)

I finally reached my goal of making back my $60 spent on Diablo 3.  It's funny I did it with one uber item.  I sold these rare gloves below for $125.  I had the proceeds deposit to my PayPal to help for groceries, ROFL... Blizzard got 15% though :~(











I'm gonna buy some beers too with the $$$$


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 28, 2012)

Zubasa said:


> Now I don't know how much they nerfed the mobs in Act3 so maybe they hit like wet noodles now.


I just checked, yup inferno Soul Reapers now hit me for 15K now instead 
Btw a ran into a pack of Blue Phase Beast and they hit for 25k on my DH now, pre-patch a white Phase Beast hits for 45k.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 28, 2012)

psst btw, if you say you are "making money" off diablo and you get the money as Battle.net balance, well guess what, that's not real money, that's another type of in game gold  Nice gloves, glad it made you 100+$ in real life 

Now can you share the luck with us? LOL


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> psst btw, if you say you are "making money" off diablo and you get the money as Battle.net balance, well guess what, that's not real money, that's another type of in game gold



Exactly, but if blizzard had more games like steam or origin, I would consider it as real money though. free gamez!

EDIT: If youre doing some hell farming please invite me, I need to level my barb and its hard to level now since they nerfed the quest exp gains


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> psst btw, if you say you are "making money" off diablo and you get the money as Battle.net balance, well guess what, that's not real money, that's another type of in game gold  Nice gloves, glad it made you 100+$ in real life
> 
> Now can you share the luck with us? LOL



Yeah my first few auctions I made on the RMAH I thought you could take the Battle.net funds and deposit them into PayPal...  I thought you could log into your Battle.net account through the official Diablo 3 website and deposit that money into PayPal... WRONG   I didn't find this out until about 2 days ago.

If you want real money from your auction, choose to deposit the funds to PayPal because you can't convert it into PayPal cash unless you choose this from the start of the auction.



> *Can I convert my Battle.net Balance into cash?*
> Any amount you add to your Battle.net Balance, either through an approved payment method or by adding Diablo III auction house earnings to your Battle.net Balance, will not be refundable (except as otherwise provided by law), and you are not able to convert that Balance into cash. Battle.net Balance can only be used to buy designated Blizzard Entertainment products and services or to acquire items from Diablo III's currency-based auction house. In certain regions, Diablo III players may choose to receive cash, rather than add to their Battle.net Balance, from the sale of an item from the currency-based auction house. Those players will be able to do so via PayPal for an additional fee. Players will need to determine which method they wish to use at the time they post their auction. For more information on the currency-based auction house, see the Auction House FAQ.



^ From http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/battle-net-balance-frequently-asked-questions-faq#q6

Thankfully I did choose to deposit the proceeds from the gloves into my PayPal though


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> psst btw, if you say you are "making money" off diablo and you get the money as Battle.net balance, well guess what, that's not real money, that's another type of in game gold  Nice gloves, glad it made you 100+$ in real life
> 
> Now can you share the luck with us? LOL



The worst part is that b-bucks can not be transfer to paypal/buy anything meaningful which mean it will go back to AH eventually wear down to near zero by the 15% fee.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 28, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> The worst part is that b-bucks can not be transfer to paypal/buy anything meaningful which mean it will go back to AH eventually wear down to near zero by the 15% fee.



it will wear down to 0 with the 1$ fee


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 28, 2012)

Holy day of drops batman!
so first that hammer a page back drops,
then I got a 1000dps two hander,
now this
what should I price it at 20mil starting, 50milbin?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 28, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> Holy day of drops batman!
> so first that hammer a page back drops,
> then I got a 1000dps two hander,
> now this
> ...



Um, nice. I'd put that sucker on the RMAH and turn Diablo into a free2play game


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2012)

4th of July sale for Newegg has Diablo III for $49.99


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2012)

Urlyin and I were playing last night and came to the conclusion this game has gotten stupid. I don't regret buying it as I have 70+ hours in it. Worth the money for sure. But the longevity of this verses say BF3 just isn't there. This game is a new cash cow for Blizzard. Its a money maker first and a game second. Unless they patch out the stupidity in this game Ill be uninstalling it very soon.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2012)

i like the idea of playing new characters and getting replayability there, but hitting a dead end in inferno with every character seems lame.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2012)

Seems like inferno is meant to be played more like an MMO raid, with a group of mixed class characters of varying skills and abilities.
This would explain why TMM and Urlyin (both barbs) have a stupidly hard time.

That also doesn't do anything for people who want to solo it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2012)

Me... I'm still at 25 on my DH... It'll be ages before I hit that wall.. But, yes, if I had time to spend, I'd be mad.. But, I believe Kreij is right... Feel it's more of a raid then anything else..


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2012)

I haven't played any other classes than my monk to high level.
My monk can heal fairly well, but he has to be very close to the other characters to affect their health levels.
Is there any class that has healing ability that is not so range limited?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I haven't played any other classes than my monk to high level.
> My monk can heal fairly well, but he has to be very close to the other characters to affect their health levels.
> Is there any class that has healing ability that is not so range limited?



Only thing that even comes close is the barb skill that drops more health globes. So pretty  much no, you are the best healer in the game....


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 28, 2012)

My wd has 1 skill that drops a token which heals all party members around it for 5% hp and a few useless ones which drop health globes with an extremely low chance.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Only thing that even comes close is the barb skill that drops more health globes. So pretty  much no, you are the best healer in the game....



Hmm ... I think you guys should treat us with more respect then 

I will say this, inferno is definitely challenging.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 28, 2012)

My Wizz loves a good Monk tank. I play melee wizzard so I'm usually right in the middle of it, so most Monk abilities help me a great deal.

Breath of Heaven - Blazing wrath or Circle of Life.
Serenity - Tranquil - Nice for getting me out of CC situations.
Sanctuary - Protection
Mantra Healing - ToN, Boon, Body.

Any of those are great party help.


Also - NEW HOT FIX. 

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6214196/Diablo_III_Hotfixes_-_June_Updated_612-6_13_2012#blog

Seems to be pretty nice. Although I am sure we will get more i63 drops, don't expect their rolls to be any better.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 28, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> 4th of July sale for Newegg has Diablo III for $49.99


Ahhhhhh I've been waiting for this sale I knew it was going to happen and my home internet just broke!!!  I'm going to try and use my phone I also have newehg  gift cards to use!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 28, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Ahhhhhh I've been waiting for this sale I knew it was going to happen and my home internet just broke!!!  I'm going to try and use my phone I also have newehg  gift cards to use!



EDIT: Crap sorry for the double post I thought I clicked edit and not Quote 

Home internet just started working! I think i got a good deal 

Need the flash drive for data backups on a office computer.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 28, 2012)

Went ahead and embraced the mainstream scene. Took the DH craze plunge. Its not that good imo. Youd hurt your wrist from kiting frequently with the standard glass cannon build. Has a bunch of other interesting builds though.. like that infinite ballista / pet crit and that tank build.






Also noticed they have cheap 900+ weapons. Just got a 950 dps xbow with 65% crit for 50k lol.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 28, 2012)

Ah, read the best reaction to the RMAH on P-A. 
_So, as those who have mostly left the bulding already, Diablo 3’s Real Money Auction House is double mysterious and we don’t know what it’s for.  Well, okay: we know know.  The “moneys.”  What I’m saying is that getting new shit actually is the game.  For us, anyway.  Getting and, crucially, equipping new loot.  The whole AH thing short-circuits the entire idea: the game is, functionally speaking, a pinata.  Right?  Obviously, you could just go buy candy at the store.  It’s not about having candy.  It’s about getting candy._

^ That.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2012)

No one is required to use the RMAH. It's there if you want to buy/sell in real money. No more, no less.

If it's all about "getting the candy", then why do people globally spend millions of dollars a day purchasing virtual items for a whole slew of games from 3rd party sites? 
Doesn't that "short circuit" all of the games?
Seems that since Bilzzard incorporated it into their game, they are now the bad guys or something.
The statment seems quite disingenuous since they appear to be targetting Blizzard for wanting a piece of the multi-billion dollar industry of selling virtual good, but not anyone else.


As far as the GAH goes, I seem to have about as much luck selling items as I do beating a pack of elites in inferno when soloing.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 28, 2012)

And it's not like people weren't selling, trading, and buying gold in D1 & D2. Blizz got smart and made it a part of their system instead of allowing all these 3rd parties. Although those still exist it is however much safer for a user to purchase off the AH.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't use the RMAH, but the fact that if you don't specify that you want the money transfered out at the time you post the auction, it is forever stuck in you battle.net wallet (or whatever it's called) makes me wonder.

Let's say you sold $5000 worth of virtual goods and there is not $5000 worth of goods you can use it for from Blizzard. 
What then if you have no way of retrieving your money? Once someone payed you for the item (minus fees), it's technically your money.
That has to be walking a fine line on what's legal in the U.S.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't use the RMAH, but the fact that if you don't specify that you want the money transfered out at the time you post the auction, it is forever stuck in you battle.net wallet (or whatever it's called) makes me wonder.
> 
> Let's say you sold $5000 worth of virtual goods and there is not $5000 worth of goods you can use it for from Blizzard.
> What then if you have no way of retrieving your money? Once someone payed you for the item (minus fees), it's technically your money.
> That has to be walking a fine line on what's legal in the U.S.



You can link it to a pay pal account also. You don't HAVE to use Battle.net.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 28, 2012)

Only thing you can do in that instance is sell everything for gold, then sell the gold 3rd party for cash.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You can link it to a pay pal account also. You don't HAVE to use Battle.net.



I know that, but Blizzard is basically acting like a bank without any of the regulations that are imposed on the banking industry.

A few years ago the people who sold pre-paid cash cards put an expiration date on them. This was deemed illegal as it was your money and they had to change that policy.
If your battle.net account has more money in it than you can use for Blizzard products, they are basically sitting on your money, making interest and not giving you any, and not giving you an option to retrieve it.

Like I said, I was just wondering. I think this could be contested in court and it would be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 29, 2012)

battle.net currency is  basically like another in game currency. Like Maplestory has NX, RumbleFighter has astros etc. They just call it battle.net balance. The advantage is that with DIII, they are making a way to take it out as well


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2012)

I know what you are saying, N, but there is nothing "in-game" about the currency that gets transacted through the RMAH. The items are in-game, the money is not.
Yes, they have it set up so you can transfer the money to Paypal (or whatever), but only if specify that option up front for the auction (at least that is my understand from what people have posted here). Is that perfectly clear to people? It seems not as people thought they could transfer their balance to Paypay and that's not the case.

It's kind of like if e-bay said you can sell stuff here, but unless you tell us otherwise, and pay a transfer fee, all the money you make can only be used to buy e-bay sponsored items.

I was just pondering whether there may be litigation brought against Blizzard (or anyone else with a RMAH) in the future.

Anyway .... I'm still having a lot of fun in the game and even though it gets frustrating sometimes, I'll keep playing. Now if only people would buy my crap in the GAH ....


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Seems like inferno is meant to be played more like an MMO raid, with a group of mixed class characters of varying skills and abilities.
> This would explain why TMM and Urlyin (both barbs) have a stupidly hard time.
> 
> That also doesn't do anything for people who want to solo it.


Actually if they are both DH/Wiz/WD they would have a much better time getting started in Inferno.
As I said before melee requires a shit ass ton more gear than ranged to be equally effective


----------



## n-ster (Jun 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I know what you are saying, N, but there is nothing "in-game" about the currency that gets transacted through the RMAH. The items are in-game, the money is not.
> Yes, they have it set up so you can transfer the money to Paypal (or whatever), but only if specify that option up front for the auction (at least that is my understand from what people have posted here). Is that perfectly clear to people? It seems not as people thought they could transfer their balance to Paypay and that's not the case.
> 
> It's kind of like if e-bay said you can sell stuff here, but unless you tell us otherwise, and pay a transfer fee, all the money you make can only be used to buy e-bay sponsored items.
> ...



Def nothing wrong with what Blizzard is doing. It was very clear to me as I looked at the FAQ before doing anything stupid.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 29, 2012)

Holy shit someone actually bought my Zunimassa's Vessel for fifty bucks! I don't use Paypal though so basically it's just a different kind of gold for me to get better gear.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2012)

Good for you Pr0n.

Nothing sold on the GAH for me in the last couple of days.
Didn't matter if I put them up really cheap or not. 
Everything came back so I tossed 10 items back out their today and 6 of them sold in 5 minutes. 

Only thing I can figure is that someone came along looking for inexpensive items to resell at a higher price.

I found a nice spear I could use on the GAH. Unfortunately it's 2 billion gold.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Good for you Pr0n.
> 
> Nothing sold on the GAH for me in the last couple of days.



I played last night, and there were a total of 500 Public games. Usually that number is around 2000 and it's peak was 14K games after release. I am not sure if that is due to Blizz trying to balance server loads, or if the game is just dying.

To me it seems like it is starting to die. I still have fun playing multi, but something is up.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 29, 2012)

game needs pvp stat


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2012)

@ZZZ : Number of games or number of people in games?
I can see how many people are playing in public, but not how many games there are.
Currently is at ~1350 in games.



			
				BB said:
			
		

> game needs pvp stat



Game needs a DOOOOOM level because inferno's just too easy. 

BTW : Thanks for the pants ZZZ 
My gems feel much safer in my new pants. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2012)

Diablo 3 is the only game in existence that makes you more manly if your pants are bedazzled.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2012)

So the fact I put two different colored gems in my pants makes me more manly? 
Oh yeah ... 

I need better weapons. As I gear-up for survival my DPS is taking a rather nasty hit. :/


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> @ZZZ : Number of games or number of people in games?
> I can see how many people are playing in public, but not how many games there are.
> Currently is at ~1350 in games.
> 
> ...



People in public games. Unless everyone is playing Single Player, which I doubt.

Glad those pants fit you better. Gotta bling them out with some Star level gems though.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm already broke from making flawless square gems. lol
Radiant stars are 20M each on the GAH.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 29, 2012)

Well not that high level, a basic star is only 80K to craft I think. Last I check they were selling for 600K.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I'm already broke from making flawless square gems. lol
> Radiant stars are 20M each on the GAH.



Arent they like 400 ea max on the GAH? o.o (the flawless squares)


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2012)

Actually they are down to 250 each.
My bad I mean perfect squares. Then are about 48K in the GAH


----------



## n-ster (Jun 29, 2012)

last time checked, buying from the GAH and selling the parts you have is cheaper than making them yourself


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 29, 2012)

I can say that RMAH and increased repair cost sucked the fun out of Diablo 3 for me. I barely even play these days, and its just grind grind grind for monies :/


----------



## n-ster (Jun 30, 2012)

I find that after they halved the wear and tear repair costs, it is reasonable now and I have no complaints about repair costs... RMAH is annoying, but I use it as a second in game currency, therefore I sell stuff in RMAH, then buy stuff with that battle.net balance etc

I biggest complaint at the moment is act 2+ elite packs in inferno. I find the game oversimplified and repetitive with low re-playability it seems, while DII was repetitive, I enjoyed playing again, I can't imagine doing normal,nightmare,hell and Act 1+2 inferno with another char without going crazy


----------



## Kreij (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't bother soloing anymore. It's not that I can't, it's just a grind.
Playing with TPU'ers and friends is a barrel of laughs though. 

Played with Urlyin, Asrock and his wife earlier today. First time I saw such massive party slaughter (us not the mobs)


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 30, 2012)

n-ster said:


> last time checked, buying from the GAH and selling the parts you have is cheaper than making them yourself



Only true on some gems, weirdly.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 30, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well not that high level, a basic star is only 80K to craft I think. Last I check they were selling for 600K.



If you start from flawless squares, it will cost about 500k in total for each star you made. that is assuming you farm gems and tomes by yourself.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Urlyin and I were playing last night and came to the conclusion this game has gotten stupid. I don't regret buying it as I have 70+ hours in it. Worth the money for sure. But the longevity of this verses say BF3 just isn't there. This game is a new cash cow for Blizzard. Its a money maker first and a game second. Unless they patch out the stupidity in this game Ill be uninstalling it very soon.



It's really not any different than the previous Diablo games, but you didn't play them. they are farm games once you hit max level, it is what it is. Just like some people get bored with BF games because all it is is playing the same maps over and over with no story being told when you play. It's all really in the eye of the beholder here.



Mussels said:


> i like the idea of playing new characters and getting replayability there, but hitting a dead end in inferno with every character seems lame.



After 1.0.3 I haven't really hit a dead end with either character. Remember, this is Inferno, you aren't suppose to breeze through this last difficulty.



Kreij said:


> Seems like inferno is meant to be played more like an MMO raid, with a group of mixed class characters of varying skills and abilities.
> This would explain why TMM and Urlyin (both barbs) have a stupidly hard time.
> 
> That also doesn't do anything for people who want to solo it.



Personally with either of my classes, Inferno is actually easier solo. The more people you add, the more tank like your tanks have to be. Which is fine for those that want to be super tanky, but for those melee that don't want to be forced to be a ranged character just to drop down good damage, it sucks for them. Solo things have less life so easier to burst down, granted my Barb isn't burst anymore so I don't really care how many people jump in, I'll just keep using LoH to keep going.


----------



## HTC (Jun 30, 2012)

The funniest thing happen today: was MF/Ging and came to this from Cemetery (look @ the area title, then @ the names of the monsters):












The whole are was like that and, as far as i could tell, all the names / jobs were different. the area elite was the game director 


This was probably already noticed before but, just in case it wasn't, here it is.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL yeah, I got to Development Hell earlier too, for the first time. All of the monsters there are named after someone from their staff.


----------



## HTC (Jun 30, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> LOL yeah, I got to Development Hell earlier too, for the first time. All of the monsters there are named after someone from their staff.



Dunno if this was the 1st time or not because, before, i was trying to not get killed but now that rarely happens @ this area so i can afford to take a better look @ stuff such as the monsters names


----------



## Kreij (Jun 30, 2012)

There is also a QC dungeon with the quality staff members in it.
I've only run across the dev and qc dungeons. I don't know it there are more.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 30, 2012)

Have a legendary amulet and high stat pants for sale, hopefully after they both sell will be able to afford a storm shield!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 30, 2012)

For wizards, 1H + offhand is so much more expensive, goddamn


----------



## magibeg (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, my WD is now fully up and running and i have to say, for the cost of just 1 item on my barb, i can have a fully functioning WD that kicks ass in inferno.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2012)

HTC said:


> Dunno if this was the 1st time or not because, before, i was trying to not get killed but now that rarely happens @ this area so i can afford to take a better look @ stuff such as the monsters names



its about a 1 in 15 chance, i just kept trying til i got the area so i could get the achievement. loot drops were terrible.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey guys, a tip on saving $$ on pots and dyes... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGYPssPUstM

Act 1 and very quick. saving 30K per 100 pots is pretty nice


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 1, 2012)

He's quite rare though, only encountered him twice.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 1, 2012)

dunno, I encounter him every ~ 1/5 it seems. Just buy 100 or 200 at a time


----------



## magibeg (Jul 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't buy potions?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 1, 2012)

I definitively use more than I find


----------



## magibeg (Jul 1, 2012)

I stockpile hundreds and sell them as i play.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll buy your pots 200 ea


----------



## AsRock (Jul 1, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Hey guys, a tip on saving $$ on pots and dyes... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGYPssPUstM
> 
> Act 1 and very quick. saving 30K per 100 pots is pretty nice



That's were i used to get mine from at 305 a pot .. But since the patch the guy has not been there ( maybe it's very rare now ).

At least i know he is their some times but every time i check he has not been


----------



## n-ster (Jul 1, 2012)

AsRock said:


> That's were i used to get mine from at 305 a pot .. But since the patch the guy has not been there ( maybe it's very rare now ).
> 
> At least i know he is their some times but every time i check he has not been



There's a few similar merchants anyways


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 1, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I stockpile hundreds and sell them as i play.



Thats what I do, just sell them.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 1, 2012)

Inferno act 2 havent seen legendary or set item yet


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally solo'd Ghom Inferno with my Demon Hunter... 2.5 hours later and 300k less gold from repairs


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 2, 2012)

WTB chest dex>=170+ vit>=170+ poison>=45+ all resis>=45.
US normal 
mrthanh#1886


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 2, 2012)

Sold the two big items I had drop this week, made 24mil total, plus had another 7mil saved.
Got three items, and have enough for maybe one more.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 2, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> Sold the two big items I had drop this week, made 24mil total, plus had another 7mil saved.
> Got three items, and have enough for maybe one more.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120701/Untitled674.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120701/Untitled1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120701/Untitled2.jpg



how are you getting alot of those HQ items, where are you farming?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 2, 2012)

Cemetary, woods, watchtower, manor, hoa, butcher (and soon ponies)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well, my WD is now fully up and running and i have to say, for the cost of just 1 item on my barb, i can have a fully functioning WD that kicks ass in inferno.



Yeah but the difference between running in Act 1 and probably getting ready to move into Act 4 is pretty large. My friend was farming Act 1 on his Barb with 9k health with 250% MF (with buff up). Sometimes he would get 1 shot, but he said overall it was fine, and thats being in melee range and he was using a 2 hander, so no shield blocks.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 2, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that I am selling stuff WAY too cheap on the AH.

Solo farming in Act1 Inferno is not too bad unless you get jumped by the occasional group of doom. I think it's time to regear my monk again. I am going for high damage and resistance, and not worrying so much about life.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've done some bit of tweaking myself and Act I is now relatively easier. 30k HP (-2k), 14k DPS (+2k), 7.2k armor (+500), at least 550 resists. Life regen increased a bit too, and also got a 1.3k thorns damage now.

No luck with Act II though since after four tries the first elites I encounter always have at least Arcane Enchanted plus any of the following: Plagued/Molten/Desecrator. And then any of the following: Shielding/Reflect Damage.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 2, 2012)

So after handling 4 level 60 characters (wiz, wd, monk and a dh) with decent gears, all i can say is that DH is the most easiest of all. Just basically score / acquire hi dex gears. Some Im seeing in AH under 150k with 160+ dex and a few vits. So I went ahead and bought a 950+ dps blue bow with +crit damage.. can be acquired for 50-100k, and a +12% boot speed and your good to go. 

My wd / wiz with 42k dps unbuffed, 300-400 resists was having tough time in act 3 inferno, while the dh breezed to it with cheap gears and low resistance o_0. Just press the right skill buttons at the right time.

DH has Smoke screen (best invul skill in game followed by serenity imo), caltrops (probably the best snare in game. No cast animation, and can be used with loh gears), hi IAS, hi damage output both AoE and single target. I was basically killing all of the elites no matter what combination they had. Unlike my wiz/wd/monk which skipped some certain combination.

No wonder everyones rolling one  o_0. And I just started dh post 1.03.. Can imagine how godly they were pre 1.03.

My monk still has a tough time on select act 2 elites. 600+ resistance, 30k-ish hp, 15k dps, and 6-7k armor, 1k+ loh. Really gear dependent that class is.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jul 2, 2012)

Want to Sell  Offer




XHellAngelX#1756


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 2, 2012)

I completely changed my playstyle with my Witch Doctor.  I don't use any pets anymore.  All dots and kiting spells.  I got pretty good with it too.  I need to flesh out my Vitality and see if I can pick up some more DPS in the near future.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow nice damage but how do you survive the inferno mobs with such low defense and resists?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 2, 2012)

need to up your dex to 300 or so for the extra dodge. that's when the first wave of diminishing returns starts to hit.


----------



## HTC (Jul 2, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> I completely changed my playstyle with my Witch Doctor.  I don't use any pets anymore.  All dots and kiting spells.  I got pretty good with it too.  I need to flesh out my Vitality and see if I can pick up some more DPS in the near future.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120702/Screenshot003.jpg



Dunno how much your DPS in that weapon is but i have 2 one handed weapons with high int for sale right now:












You can see them compared to the wand i'm using now: even though the spear has ~110 DPS less, it gives ~900 more dmg (with my gear, it does).


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys! I finally got around to beating D3.  I only have like 3 friends on my list.. So, I'm looking to join in on some action with my fellow TPU members! (I'm a level 39 Wizard)Hit me up: _*Mindweaver#1523*_


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 2, 2012)

HalfAHertz said:


> Wow nice damage but how do you survive the inferno mobs with such low defense and resists?



I don't get hit.  My HP and the amount of resists I do have make one hit survivable at long as it's not a crit.

Below is my character in the green helm I found yesterday.  Fell off of a tree on the Khadra Stair.






This is the weapon I'm using.






This is a screencap of the Tal'Rasha helm I found.  This helm I'm using for shits and giggles right now, my other helm provides just over 2k more DPS, but I lose about 800 HP.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 2, 2012)

All of you with low resists are going to have a sad face when you make it to Ghom. Unless you have huge LoH (1000+) or massive Life Regen. I  don't see how you are going to make it past him. STUPID BOSS is STUPID.

Be prepared to either ride on coat tails or spend millions on upgrades.

I beat him with my Wiz. 28K Dps, 1200 resists, 30K hp, 9000+ Armor and luckily beat him before the enrage timer went off.


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just did a Siegebreaker Inferno run, got 5 stacked... pwned Siegebreaker, he drops 3 rares then BAM disconnect hammer from Battlenet.  Disconnected me right before I could pick up the loot.

I was going to continue to Azmodan with the 5 stack too, so frustrating.  I feel like Blizzard did it to me on purpose


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> I just did a Siegebreaker Inferno run, got 5 stacked... pwned Siegebreaker, he drops 3 rares then BAM disconnect hammer from Battlenet.  Disconnected me right before I could pick up the loot.
> 
> I was going to continue to Azmodan with the 5 stack too, so frustrating.  I feel like Blizzard did it to me on purpose



I feel your pain, last week in Act 2 I got the special treasure room dungeon. It's timed and oyu have to find the place fast, right when I get in there (with 5 stacks) I find a treasure goblin, he drops 3 rares, I clear him and keep pushing (no loot since I need to find this room). I kill another champ group and another 2 rares, then I find another champ group (when I'm fighting them time runs out) and since I was really trying to put on ground I died. Also had a rare drop from trash in there, I respawn outside and the dungeon portal is closed....


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2012)

So.. Is the D3 down for everybody?.. I can't login...


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 2, 2012)

Damn that's 6 rares stolen!  Could have been something epic off that too, that is downright harsh.

/edit

I'd consider it down for me too.  I keep getting kicked for random errors.  I won't put up with losing another 5 stack again today.  I think I'm off to play some BF 3.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 2, 2012)

Anddddd..... D3 is down.


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 2, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Anddddd..... D3 is down.



Official D3 forum gets blown up with lots of funnies when the game is down


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2012)

It just went from a 300008 Error to a 3003 error? Telling me I may not be connected to the internet... I'm glad all you guys are on my LAN...  [/Happyface]...[Sadface]


----------



## Kreij (Jul 2, 2012)

Magibeg invited me into his Act1 Inferno game and he had his first WD death in inferno.
No one is going to want to play with me anymore because people die like falling rain when I join a group. 
He was my last hope. 




Yeah, they are having battle.net server problems or some sort.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Magibeg invited me into his Act1 Inferno game and he had his first WD death in inferno.
> No one is going to want to play with me anymore because people die like falling rain when I join a group.
> He was my last hope.



Kreig buddy when ever it comes back on I'm going to add you! I never check the OP and I did today and seen we have a list!  I asked to be on it. Everybody else I'll be adding you as well!


----------



## Kreij (Jul 3, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Kreig buddy when ever it comes back on I'm going to add you! I never check the OP and I did today and seen we have a list!  I asked to be on it. Everybody else I'll be adding you as well!



Cool. We can take screenshots of our tombstones together like we were an old married couple.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Cool. We can take screenshots of our tombstones together like we were an old married couple.



lol! I've not played with anyone yet.. So, I know I'll suck as a group member..lol

EDIT: I'll be back guys.. I got to do some shit for da woman..


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 3, 2012)

If only this had happened a few hours earlier I woulda gotten some sweet pants I was outbid on


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, every time I see Kreij log in I either have to go to work or I'm in a full party.  I swear man, one of these days I'll get in a game with you.

Does your Monk look like Deckard Cain?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 3, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Does your Monk look like Deckard Cain?



I tried to get a screen of him ... alas ...


----------



## xenocide (Jul 4, 2012)

What is that shit bound to Right Click?  Is that the stupid Bell Ability!?!!

:shadedshu


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Kreij (Jul 4, 2012)

xenocide said:


> What is that shit bound to Right Click?  Is that the stupid Bell Ability!?!!
> 
> :shadedshu



I don't know, I got the picture off of google. 

@Entropy : I would last about 2 seconds with over 20 arcane sentries slicing around, like in the picture.


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 4, 2012)

lol ^


----------



## AsRock (Jul 4, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I don't know, I got the picture off of google.
> 
> @Entropy : I would last about 2 seconds with over 20 arcane sentries slicing around, like in the picture.



How ever a worthy death.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 4, 2012)

Us killing Azmodan on Inferno









Us Killing Diablo on Inferno
[yt]LoH_-rPV_J8[/yt]


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 5, 2012)

Beat Diablo on inferno, I used my barb, was w/ a wd, monk, and dh


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 5, 2012)

I finally found my first set piece 







I don't use Sharpshooter on my Demon Hunter, I have 35% crit chance (SS isn't needed once you're beyond 30% CC).  That is my regular DPS for those who care to look :~)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2012)

zomg i gotta play more and get some MF gear


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 5, 2012)

...I was going to say my* D3 *should be getting here any time now, but I just checked online and it says its here I haven't seen it.  they probably left it at the end of my half mile drive time to go for a walk...


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

I know the feeling, Delta.
Darn Fedex guy left something in the middle of the driveway one day and I ran it over that night when I got home and crushed it. lol
I called the company for a replacement and not only did they send me another, no charge, but they lodged a formal complaint to Fedex.
That driver is now history and it never happened again. 

Stupid sales in the AH went dead again. DOH !! rofl


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dave, Haru and I played the other night. Both rage quit within 5 minutes........I quit in 5 minutes and 3 seconds. Leapers with fire chain and speed did us like some Sandusky kids.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

What classes were you guys playing?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Kreij said:


> What classes were you guys playing?



Barb, Voodoo and Wizz.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

You should have had my monk there. I could have saved you 4 minutes.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 5, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You should have had my monk there. I could have saved you 4 minutes.



Hey Kreij if you want we can use my Guest passes for a giveaway or something My cousin may be getting a hard copy we we can add those i will try to find out more later. Time to upgrade my account to Full!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 5, 2012)

Wizard.. I want to us the barb.. but I want to get to inferno first.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

The weapon I bought for 20K sold for 130K. Yay !!

Found another nice one for 20K, put it up for 250K. We'll see how that goes over.

I got a little burnt out on the grind, just playing day-trader in the AH for awhile so I don't get totally fried on the game as it's a lot of fun.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 5, 2012)

Kreij said:


> The weapon I bought for 20K sold for 130K. Yay !!
> 
> Found another nice one for 20K, put it up for 250K. We'll see how that goes over.
> 
> I got a little burnt out on the grind, just playing day-trader in the AH for awhile so I don't get totally fried on the game as it's a lot of fun.



Yeah I did not even get to max level in this game due to the fact that there is nothing new every time you replay it...  

It's like... "CONGRATS YOU BEAT THE GAME!" now "BEAT IT AGAIN!" oh you beat it again? "NOW PLAY IT AGAIN! (bitch)"... and the whole time you're going "jesus, I already killed these guys... blah blah... evil is taking over blah blah... oo look a new hat."

I am hoping that they come out with an expansion for it.. so that I can port over my dude and continue somewhere with some new scenery, and maybe some new baddies to kill.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> Yeah I did not even get to max level in this game due to the fact that there is nothing new every time you replay it...
> 
> It's like... "CONGRATS YOU BEAT THE GAME!" now "BEAT IT AGAIN!" oh you beat it again? "NOW PLAY IT AGAIN! (bitch)"... and the whole time you're going "jesus, I already killed these guys... blah blah... evil is taking over blah blah... oo look a new hat."
> 
> I am hoping that they come out with an expansion for it.. so that I can port over my dude and continue somewhere with some new scenery, and maybe some new baddies to kill.



This hat you speak of......is it legendary?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> Yeah I did not even get to max level in this game due to the fact that there is nothing new every time you replay it...
> 
> It's like... "CONGRATS YOU BEAT THE GAME!" now "BEAT IT AGAIN!" oh you beat it again? "NOW PLAY IT AGAIN! (bitch)"... and the whole time you're going "jesus, I already killed these guys... blah blah... evil is taking over blah blah... oo look a new hat."
> 
> I am hoping that they come out with an expansion for it.. so that I can port over my dude and continue somewhere with some new scenery, and maybe some new baddies to kill.



That's a typical Diablo game. Always been that way.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 5, 2012)

Kreij said:


> That's a typical Diablo game. Always been that way.



I've never played DII completely, I got rushed every single time LOL even my lvl 95s etc


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 6, 2012)

What do you guys think of my LVL 15 DH I'm one shooting just about every mob!


Spoiler



started today with these stats


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> Yeah I did not even get to max level in this game due to the fact that there is nothing new every time you replay it...
> 
> It's like... "CONGRATS YOU BEAT THE GAME!" now "BEAT IT AGAIN!" oh you beat it again? "NOW PLAY IT AGAIN! (bitch)"... and the whole time you're going "jesus, I already killed these guys... blah blah... evil is taking over blah blah... oo look a new hat."
> 
> I am hoping that they come out with an expansion for it.. so that I can port over my dude and continue somewhere with some new scenery, and maybe some new baddies to kill.



Welcome to Diablo. The games only been out like 2 months and you are already saying that. At most another expansion will probably add 2 Acts, most likely just 1 Act. So expect half the gameplay of this main storyline. So in 1 month you will be through that and saying the samething 



n-ster said:


> I've never played DII completely, I got rushed every single time LOL even my lvl 95s etc



I couldn't stand being rushed. Friends always wanted to, but it was just so boring.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> That's a typical Diablo game. Always been that way.



Not so in fact there was many more changes in maps in either D1 or D2 in D3 it's much more static.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Welcome to Diablo. The games only been out like 2 months and you are already saying that. At most another expansion will probably add 2 Acts, most likely just 1 Act. So expect half the gameplay of this main storyline. So in 1 month you will be through that and saying the samething
> 
> 
> 
> *I couldn't stand being rushed. Friends always wanted to, but it was just so borin*g.



For all the years i played D2 i took both options it just depended on the situation in either SC or HC.

But yes it was boring.. Magibeg had his comment about how much longer that i played the game for and was not in inferno yet which was due to taking me time and playing the game with out the thought i must get there asap..

So to me the games been like 2 games as now in the sense as me and my wife played it though without using the AH.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 6, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> What do you guys think of my LVL 15 DH I'm one shooting just about every mob!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



...yeah call us when you get to act 2 inferno. ;D


----------



## digibucc (Jul 6, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Not so in fact there was many more changes in maps in either D1 or D2 in D3 it's much more static.



i get what you are saying, and agree - the areas are not nearly as dynamic or random as they were in d1 or d2 - but the monsters, quests, etc are repeated just like they were in the others.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 7, 2012)

Finally got my copy of Diablo III in the mail. Thank you GIGABYTE!!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 7, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Finally got my copy of Diablo III in the mail. Thank you GIGABYTE!!!!
> 
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7298/img0281qi.jpg



Yay a new player in the Americas server


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 7, 2012)

Look what i freaking found 







This is the most powerful weapon for DH up to level 54.... to level 47... (according to the AH)
Some kind of a personal record.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 7, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Look what i freaking found
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mkHlT.png
> 
> ...



I've found stuff like that, it can usually go for a decent premium on the AH since people with a lot of money love getting items that can last them a really long time.  Could probably got for a couple hundred thousand if I didn't know any better.  I remember selling a 400~ dps 1 hander that was LR-11 (49 requirement) for about 250k a few weeks back.  That one  even has a socket xD


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 7, 2012)

I really like the AH i'm buying selling stuff for more Ive gotten over 100K sense yesterday im up to 200k.

Now my lvl 20 DH one shots all mobs and the really though guys(like the butcher) in 4 doing almost 400DPS


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 7, 2012)

I wont waste my time on such matter, farming act1 with proper gear yields about 1.5M coins on a bad day and 20M on a good one


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 8, 2012)

I just hit the new gearcheck aka act 3. A single upgrade on AH can cost all my gold. The drops you get are way too random and often make you feel unrewarding or even trolled. I now understand why people are quitting in droves. No one *enjoys* farming the same maps for weeks until you vomit just to pay for a shiny new weapon. It's a skinner box with a broken lever.

If I put on my tinfoil hat, I would say Bliz is selling spawned items on AH/RMAH to create the illusion that good items actually drop that often.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 8, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> If I put on my tinfoil hat, I would say Bliz is selling spawned items on AH/RMAH to create the illusion that good items actually drop that often.



Nope, it's the 1% of players that are willing to farm for almost all day, everyday.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2012)

i used my level 60 in a game with my GF's level 20 XD


was fun with 5 stacks of NV, getting non stop yellow and blues to equip her character with the best of the best.

that said, maybe 1 in 20 items was barely even an upgrade -.-


----------



## AsRock (Jul 8, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> I just hit the new gearcheck aka act 3. A single upgrade on AH can cost all my gold. The drops you get are way too random and often make you feel unrewarding or even trolled. I now understand why people are quitting in droves. No one *enjoys* farming the same maps for weeks until you vomit just to pay for a shiny new weapon. It's a skinner box with a broken lever.
> 
> If I put on my tinfoil hat, I would say Bliz is selling spawned items on AH/RMAH to create the illusion that good items actually drop that often.



Only so many items are allowed to drop of each kind, once that number is met they don't drop until blizz lets them..

Hence why HC is better to play as people loose more gear on that so the chances of finding is some what higher.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 8, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Only so many items are allowed to drop of each kind, once that number is met they don't drop until blizz lets them..



Where did you hear/read that?

I know that different loot (magic, rare, legendary, etc.) have a percent drop rate which it low, and changes depending upon where you are in the game, but I've never heard anything about specific items or even specific types (ie. armor, weapons, etc.)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 8, 2012)

You still playing it>?I quit diablo already for later patch releases.Waitin for Torchlight2 or PoE launch


----------



## magibeg (Jul 8, 2012)

It kinda feels like diablo 3 is dieing off already. Kinda sad really.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 8, 2012)

I've just been taking a break. 
I still think the game is great fun, but I don't want to get totally burnt out on it.
I have over 200 hours in. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Look what i freaking found
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mkHlT.png
> 
> ...



I don't think it's been patched yet, Level Requirement Reduced Items don't appear when searching for items of your level. Like if someone was to look for level 47 Crossbows, yours would not show up. they would have to look for a level 60 item, and in that regard, I would assume there are others with that kind of level reduction with much higher DPS simply because damage modifiers for level 60 items can get insane. It'll be hard to sell something like that as someone who's level 47 won't be looking at level 60 gear, and someones who 60 won't want it since the damage is too low.



magibeg said:


> It kinda feels like diablo 3 is dieing off already. Kinda sad really.



Just like any game, people play it like crazy for the first month, then it dies down. Diablo especially is like this, it's a game that people surge back to now and then when they miss it. I know friends that loved D2 and played then they would quit, a few months later they were back making a new character and that pattern continued for years. D3 will be the samething, I haven't played in a while and I been feeling the want to go back.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 8, 2012)

magibeg said:


> It kinda feels like diablo 3 is dieing off already. Kinda sad really.



Well there's only so much you can do on it. Farming is cool for a little while but you can't make a career out of it. It's just too damned boring. Outside of farming there isn't much of an end game. Beat Diablo on inferno? well either roll an alt or farm for better gear to beat him again? Yeah it wasn't thought out very well lol


----------



## Kreij (Jul 8, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Beat Diablo on inferno? well either roll an alt or farm for better gear to beat him again? Yeah it wasn't thought out very well lol



That's pretty much the same with any RPG-like game, though. Once you beat it your done until they either make an expansion or come out with the next one.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 8, 2012)

Kreij said:


> That's pretty much the same with any RPG-like game, though. Once you beat it your done until they either make an expansion or come out with the next one.



True. the question is do we classify Diablo as an MMO or just a standard RPG? Because the former are supposed to have virtually endless content, and I'd expect regular content updates. If it's just a regular RPG however then it'll probably be years before any new content is added. That said, I got well over 120 hours out of the game so it's a good value-per-hour game. Just not long lasting like a standard MMO.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 8, 2012)

Diablo 3 is neither a standard RPG or a standard MMO.
It's really just a MP (or SP) game that is persistant because everything is stored on their servers. (completely instanced MMO?)
At first I thought the online only aspect seemed ridiculous, but it really has a lot of advantages for the people playing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> True. the question is do we classify Diablo as an MMO or just a standard RPG? Because the former are supposed to have virtually endless content, and I'd expect regular content updates. If it's just a regular RPG however then it'll probably be years before any new content is added. That said, I got well over 120 hours out of the game so it's a good value-per-hour game. Just not long lasting like a standard MMO.



Neither like Kreij said. I call it a Hack and Slash, like the Dynasty Warriors games. Yes there is a story (and the Diablo storyline is epic), but most people play to hack shit apart, then later on take time to hear that story. Or they just piece it together as they go.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 8, 2012)

killed my first pony mob today, next one I came to pwned me tho.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

This pretty much sums up everything about this game.

http://www.shacknews.com/article/74...3s-poorly-planned-end-game-plays-to-addiction

Blizzard just lost a fan in me until they get their act together.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This pretty much sums up everything about this game.
> 
> http://www.shacknews.com/article/74...3s-poorly-planned-end-game-plays-to-addiction
> 
> Blizzard just lost a fan in me until they get their act together.



Well even though it's true it does miss one point and that's playing with friends.  I find more fun to play with others who you know who have your back and it's a hell load of fun i think when it's just a couple of DH's playing as tactics change once again..  As they do when there is 3 people playing..

Game changes depending on what kind of players your playing with..  Forget about the items and have some fun coop with a few people who you like playing with.

@Kreij and dammit man i hope the weather chills out more so you can get playing more ;>)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Well even though it's true it does miss one point and that's playing with friends.  I find more fun to play with others who you know who have your back and it's a hell load of fun i think when it's just a couple of DH's playing as tactics change once again..  As they do when there is 3 people playing..
> 
> Game changes depending on what kind of players your playing with..  Forget about the items and have some fun coop with a few people who you like playing with.
> 
> @Kreij and dammit man i hope the weather chills out more so you can get playing more ;>)



Getting raped alone or getting group raped has very little appeal to me.......unless I'm being raped by a group of hot chicks. Dave, Haru and I couldnt even make it out of town the other day. A 1337 mob was sitting at the gate. We would spawn and run away only to be chased down and killed. Then they would go back to the main gate at town. Couldnt even kill one.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Getting raped alone or getting group raped has very little appeal to me.......unless I'm being raped by a group of hot chicks. Dave, Haru and I couldnt even make it out of town the other day. A 1337 mob was sitting at the gate. We would spawn and run away only to be chased down and killed. Then they would go back to the main gate at town. Couldnt even kill one.



Yes there is the odd group that get me too and as a DH i am glad i am a DH haha..  OMG if my wife can do it i am sure you can...

Just get some coin and buy some gear .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Yes there is the odd group that get me too and as a DH i am glad i am a DH haha..  OMG if my wife can do it i am sure you can...
> 
> Just get some coin and buy some gear .



Oh coin that's it? Spending 6 hours in the AH to get a million+ gold to buy a single piece of gear? No thanks man.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This pretty much sums up everything about this game.
> 
> http://www.shacknews.com/article/74...3s-poorly-planned-end-game-plays-to-addiction
> 
> Blizzard just lost a fan in me until they get their act together.



Seems the same as any Diablo game ever has been (and thats coming from a fan of the series). If you came into the game expecting anything else but repition, you looked at the wrong series, thats what Diablo is. Granted the PvP isn't here yet, I would honestly they take their time and do it right, because D2 PvP was far from fun. It was mostly a game of Rock, Scissors, Scissors in D2. With something like a Sorc or a Paladin just dominating everything by spamming 1 - 2 abilities. So sure PvP was there, but I would call that far from engaging or fun. Plus all PvP was, was flagging yourself and walking out of town. So to expect this game to be anything else than how it's been so far just seems funny to me. Especially considering most already got more than their moneys worth out of it yet still aren't happy


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

There a few options when you get to inferno level.
1) You can use the AH. This is the quickest way to get better gear.
2) You can farm for gear. This will take a long time since the drops are random and the player is usually looking for something specific.
3) You can trade gear with other people. This works fine if both players have something the other wants.

Inferno is supposed to be stupidly difficult. Bllizzard even said that it would take months of farming to get through it. 
If they made inferno easier with better loot drops, the people who like the crazy challenge would complain too.

I think what you should maybe try, TMM, is restarting the game with a hardcore character. I haven't played a HC character in D3 yet, but it's a great challenge and you have to rethink the way you go about everything (like not picking up health globes when you are full health because you may need them later).
Someone supposedly got through inferno with an HC character and not using the AH, so it would appear to be possible. How hard it is to do is a whole 'nother question.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Seems the same as any Diablo game ever has been (and thats coming from a fan of the series). If you came into the game expecting anything else but repition, you looked at the wrong series, thats what Diablo is. Granted the PvP isn't here yet, I would honestly they take their time and do it right, because D2 PvP was far from fun. It was mostly a game of Rock, Scissors, Scissors in D2. With something like a Sorc or a Paladin just dominating everything by spamming 1 - 2 abilities. So sure PvP was there, but I would call that far from engaging or fun. Plus all PvP was, was flagging yourself and walking out of town. So to expect this game to be anything else than how it's been so far just seems funny to me. Especially considering most already got more than their moneys worth out of it yet still aren't happy



Oh you had to spend 6 hours in the auction house to get good gear in the old Diablos? Or could you play the game and get good drops?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

You had to farm like crazy in D2 as you got a lot of crap gear in that too ... or you could go to 3rd party sites to buy/trade gear.
People weren't really happy with vanilla D2 until they released Lord of Destruction and added stuff (more content, items, etc.)
I agree with Kurgan, it's typical Diablo.

You could get D1 and 2 and see what you think. I think the bundle is pretty cheap.

I'm also not sure why you would spend 6 hours in the AH. I just drop in and sell and collect the gold. Takes about 1 minute.
If you are buying you can get good stuff for 20-30K and once you get comfortable with the search it doesn't take long either.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> There a few options when you get to inferno level.
> 1) You can use the AH. This is the quickest way to get better gear.
> 2) You can farm for gear. This will take a long time since the drops are random and the player is usually looking for something specific.
> 3) You can trade gear with other people. This works fine if both players have something the other wants.
> ...





Now, here is my thing... they say a person has done hc inferno without the AH... But, that doesn't mean he didn't have someone else do the stuff for him.... Am I right?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You had to farm like crazy in D2 as you got a lot of crap gear in that too ... or you could go to 3rd party sites to buy/trade gear.
> People weren't really happy with vanilla D2 until they released Lord of Destruction and added stuff (more content, items, etc.)
> I agree with Kurgan, it's typical Diablo.
> 
> ...



Nothing I have sells. Anything worth buying costs millions. Diablo 1 and 2 you could farm and find stuff. All the good stuff is in Inferno in Diablo 3 yet no one lasts in unless they use the AH which takes tons of time to gain enough gold to buy anything. Even some of the guys on here who farm like crazy spend tons of time in the AH. Saying this is like Diablo 1 or 2 is BS at this point. There was no auction house counted on in the play mechanics from Blizzard in those games. Drops were frequent enough to justify farming. Drops are now regulated to AH supply. Blizzard has confirmed this. This IS NOT LIKE Diablo 1 and 2. This game has an economy system designed for Blizzard to shave 15% off the top of every sale. Diablo 1 and 2 did not have this. 

I don't mind farming when I can farm and FIND decent drops. When I am forced to use a system that's designed to cost me real money or hours of time not playing the game and playing "lets make a deal" its loses its fun. This game isn't ANYTHING like Diablo 1 or 2. This game has a very precise economy system. If you cant see what they are doing you are VERY naive.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Drops are now regulated to AH supply. Blizzard has confirmed this.



This is from the "ask anything" blog when asked about the AH being tied to drop rates...



> Wyatt Cheng: *The auction house has absolutely no effect on drop rates.* There are conspiracy theories and misunderstandings, but I do want to re-iterate: *there is NO interaction whatsoever*. Bashiok mentioned earlier that we took the AH into account, so let me expand a little bit on that.
> The drop rates were tuned for a player who would never use the Auction House. For the majority of internal development, we didn't have an Auction House, and we all played using our own drops only. I've personally leveled multiple characters from 1 to 60 internally before the game came out using only drops that I found -- we all did.
> When we say we "took the AH into account," that means it's one of many factors -- i.e. some players will choose to play without trading, some players would play in a group of 4 where they share drops among each other, and some (as it turns out, many) players would use the AH.
> Three weeks after launch, players' gear is much higher than what we were expecting. When I killed the Butcher on Inferno for the first time, I was using a weapon with 492 DPS. There are also certain passives which are much more powerful than they were during internal development. One With Everything, for example, was basically never used internally because we didn't have an auction House. With the auction house, it feels like a mandatory passive. In retrospect we should have seen it coming. In the game's current state, though, it's a powerful Monk ability that gives Monks a big survivability boost and has some interesting (some would argue fun, others would argue negative) effects on gearing.
> I consider playing without the Auction House to be a very fun way to play the game. I'm personally planning on rolling some new characters that I'll set aside to be "no-AH/no-twink" characters. Much like in D2 when I would make a new character with a friend and we'd agree with each other not to twink our characters out.



(shrug)

There is also interesting infromation on getting better items through drop and that the better your gear, the longer (statistically) it will take to get improvements.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6317360


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> This is from the "ask anything" blog when asked about the AH being tied to drop rates...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im looking for the quote right now but heres a good tid bit to get my point across.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-auction-house-required-for-success/

Its naive to think they could have such an economy without having control over the supply.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh coin that's it? Spending 6 hours in the AH to get a million+ gold to buy a single piece of gear? No thanks man.



6+ hours really ?, i know my wife has possibly had 6 hours total and even then be really surprised if it was that many hours..  I know she spent more time researching in the bliz forums on what she needs though.

Oh the more she can play it with just the mouse the happier she is lol. 

And i am sure at least some TPU members would help you too.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe I'm looking at it the wrong way, but there are a few things I'd like to comment on.

Blizzard makes nothing from the GAH, it's purely an expense for them and a convenience for the players. The only use it has for Blizz is to remove some of the in-game gold from the economy (their cut). It's really no different than buying something from an in-game vendor which does the same thing.

Blizzard does make money from the RMAH, but if they were only interested in the cash why would they cap the auction amounts? Additionally, if super great stuff dropped like rain they would probably make more money on the RMAH. It would drive prices down, but sales would go up and with it revenue. Similar to when Steam has sales and why Walmart makes billions selling cheap crap.

As is stated in the link you posted, TMM, getting top level gear in D2 was harder than in D3. People played for years and never saw some of the best stuff drop. They were forced to get it on trading and sale sites. Now they can find it in the auction house. People have gotten better gear in a shorter time in D3 than they did in D2. Yet they all rave about D2. 

What fun would inferno level be if great gear was common and you could waltz through it. It's supposed to be crazy hard and the gear to manage it extremely rare. Yes it can be quite frustrating, but if it was not much harder than hell level everyone would quit because they were done with the game and there was nothing to challenge them anymore. 

I think they will continue to tweak things as time goes on, though. 
You do have to remember that the game is still quite new.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh you had to spend 6 hours in the auction house to get good gear in the old Diablos? Or could you play the game and get good drops?



I haven't spent much time in there at all, I usually know what I'm looking for. And I've got a few drops I currently still use.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Nothing I have sells. Anything worth buying costs millions. Diablo 1 and 2 you could farm and find stuff. All the good stuff is in Inferno in Diablo 3 yet no one lasts in unless they use the AH which takes tons of time to gain enough gold to buy anything. Even some of the guys on here who farm like crazy spend tons of time in the AH. Saying this is like Diablo 1 or 2 is BS at this point. There was no auction house counted on in the play mechanics from Blizzard in those games. Drops were frequent enough to justify farming. Drops are now regulated to AH supply. Blizzard has confirmed this. This IS NOT LIKE Diablo 1 and 2. This game has an economy system designed for Blizzard to shave 15% off the top of every sale. Diablo 1 and 2 did not have this.
> 
> I don't mind farming when I can farm and FIND decent drops. When I am forced to use a system that's designed to cost me real money or hours of time not playing the game and playing "lets make a deal" its loses its fun. This game isn't ANYTHING like Diablo 1 or 2. This game has a very precise economy system. If you cant see what they are doing you are VERY naive.



This is all coming from a guy who never played D1 or D2. It took tons of farming in D1 or D2 to get great drops (don't think D3 is alone here). There wasn't an AH, but many of the great drops people never even seen, if you wanted them you would have to join trading games, it was clunky, and thats why the AH is here. I played a good amount of D2 and never seen anything amazing ever. Saying this isn't like D1 or D2 without ever having either is the only thing thats BS at this point  Seriously, pick up D2, it's cheap, play it, and let us know when you get something amazing (drops were not even close to constant enough for you to push right throug Hell, you would have to farm to be able to do that, the article you linked supported that like Kreij said). Also don't be mad that when you get to Hell difficulty things are just flat out immune to certain types of attacks. Frost Sorceress and run into Frost Immune (not resist but immune) thats good game. It's the max difficulty in a game, to be mad at it being difficult doesn't make sense, theres 3 other difficulties you can go have fun in and walk through without a problem. 

There is no pvp in this game, so you don't need to out gear others. You just need to have the gear to do the content, and you definitely  don't need to go to the RMAH for that. I haven't spent a dime on this game and I got 2 characters in Act 3 Inferno. And the most expensive item I have purchased for either character is 600k, so not the millions you speak of (and we both play Barb, and I'm doing great with those non-million items). Since oyu never played Diablo before saying this game has a precise economy and is nothing like the others, you must have never heard of SOJ's. D2's economy was weight on SOJ value (that was an item in game), it made it's own currency. You keep saying it's naive to think this is like the other games, but it's naive of you to judge D3 compared to them when just 2 months ago you were completely clueless on what Diablo even was, seriously.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> There is no pvp in this game, so you don't need to out gear others.



Yet. 

Looking forward to seeing what they do with it. It should be great if they take the time to do it right.

BTW : Diablo Battle Chest (D1, D2 and LoD) is $20 on Amazon. 
The playstation version of D1 is going for something like $400+ lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't spent much time in there at all, I usually know what I'm looking for. And I've got a few drops I currently still use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diablo 1 and 2 dont have an auction house. You honestly belive that was just "tacted on" after the fact? Please Kurgan Blizzard isnt a billion dollar company by mistake. The Auction house is part of the game. Diablo 1 and two allowed you to progress through the game without an auction house by just grinding. You bought 600k weapons by your own admission. Play the game without the auction house and beat inferno. I played 70 hours without a decent drop. NOT A SINGLE ONE. So your telling me I would have to play 100+ hours in Diablo 2 to even make it through the first act on the second level of difficulty? Because I had to hit the auction house to beat Hell. Please. This is very basic stuff man. I dont need to play D1 or D2 to know this game has a different mechanic in mind. If it didnt then there would be no Auction house at all and I could grind through the game without having to use the auction house. I know you love this game and you have rose tinted glasses but I call it like it is.

When PvP hits the game its gonna be a circle jerk.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

To me... I think the game would of been better without the AH.. But, they did know it was going to be there. I think due to the effects that the testers were able to go thru inferno without AH, they upped the difficulty so the end user needed to use the AH.. In return get to the person that doesn't care about what they spend.. They've seen threw wow the amount of people that will go and do "cash for gold" and see the effects of Real Cash AH  to be a thing they could use.. 

Me, I never have time to play but a few hours here and there.. So, I could care less.. If I don't beat a game... I could care less... When I was young it was great to beat it... Now, no time, so why should I care?


IMHO of it all..


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 9, 2012)

I got dc'ed and I can't log in


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

Same here. It just sits at "authenticating credentials".


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I am at the last waypoint before taking on Diablo in Inferno. Not sure I want to take him out because then I won't have anything to look forward to except loot grinding and beating him faster.

Currently sitting at 50M in gold. Highest I have been was 98M.

In total I could have beat the game with probably 5M worth of gear. Currently my gear is probably pushing 100M. No reason for this except to loot faster and make more gold/cash.

For people having a hard time making cash. Break down and buy some good loot gear. You can pretty much spec your guy out for 200%+ GF, this will not cost you more then 1-2Million. Once you are sitting at that level just running through act I will net you 500K+Items.

My loot gear is 315% GF with 5NV. I am seeing gold drops over 3K. I invested about 2 million total and can easily run act i/ii with it.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 9, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well I am at the last waypoint before taking on Diablo in Inferno. Not sure I want to take him out because then I won't have anything to look forward to except loot grinding and beating him faster.
> 
> Currently sitting at 50M in gold. Highest I have been was 98M.
> 
> ...



can I have a 1M gold? lol jk.

how did you earn that amount of gold?? just farming and farming?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 9, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> can I have a 1M gold? lol jk.
> 
> how did you earn that amount of gold?? just farming and farming?



Farming helps a lot. Think my profile says something like 15M gold picked up. The rest was from AH Tycoon.

Things are still selling on the AH. From looting last night I made 8M this morning.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 9, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Farming helps a lot. Think my profile says something like 15M gold picked up. The rest was from AH Tycoon.
> 
> Things are still selling on the AH. From looting last night I made 8M this morning.



Wow  any tips on what to buy and sell lol, some stats to look for?, etc

Server is up again, I just logged in. but AH is still down.. damn


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Things are still selling on the AH. From looting last night I made 8M this morning.



Glad someone's stuff is selling. I've had no responses no matter how I price items in a couple of days.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 9, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Wow  any tips on what to buy and sell lol, some stats to look for?, etc



Well easiest way is to read forums and see what builds people are using. It's good to know all classes.

Right now -
Crit Hit
Crit Damage
All RES
LoH
IAS 

are the big sellers. So anything with a good prime stat, okay secondary, and a combo of the above are pretty much 3M+ items with good armor.

Sold a helm a few days ago. Socket, 712 Armor, 70 Str, 68 All res, 4% Crit for 22M. It was bought out almost instantly, within 1 hr, and reposted for 48M, which sold. Kicking myself for that.

IDk, maybe I am just getting lucky...but I do spend time gauging others offers and where mine will be placed, and make it an attractive price for the buyer, yet still turn a great profit.

My entire point to all this is, with some cheap loot gear you can easily make 5M-10M in a fairly short time, and that is enough to purchase items that will get deep into inferno, maybe even beat the game. Everything else is just gravy.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

I think I may still be selling way to low. :/
I've got items with 3 stats over 100 and LoH in the 300 range, and all res and they're not moving at all.
The only thing I can figure is people aren't seeing them in the sub-1 million range.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 9, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well easiest way is to read forums and see what builds people are using. It's good to know all classes.
> 
> Right now -
> Crit Hit
> ...



I did this few weeks ago, but not on the Millions scale. just bought some items for 50k and sold for 200k, bought some item for 200k. sold for 500k, etc.

never tried it with items worth millions, cause im not sure if its gonna sell or what.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I think I may still be selling way to low. :/
> I've got items with 3 stats over 100 and LoH in the 300 range, and all res and they're not moving at all.
> The only thing I can figure is people aren't seeing them in the sub-1 million range.



Under pricing can be just as bad as over pricing. 

Item level makes a big difference as well in pricing. I hardly even post 59th lvl items and honestly anything below that, unless godly, gets salvaged or goes to vendor. Because 50K-100K isn't worth one of the 10 sales I am allowed.

If you have some great items you would like a price check on let me know.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 9, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I did this few weeks ago, but not on the Millions scale. just bought some items for 50k and sold for 200k, bought some item for 200k. sold for 500k, etc.
> 
> never tried it with items worth millions, cause im not sure if its gonna sell or what.



Whats the worse that can happen.... It doesn't sell. Adjust, and repost.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Diablo 1 and 2 dont have an auction house. You honestly belive that was just "tacted on" after the fact? Please Kurgan Blizzard isnt a billion dollar company by mistake. The Auction house is part of the game. Diablo 1 and two allowed you to progress through the game without an auction house by just grinding. You bought 600k weapons by your own admission. Play the game without the auction house and beat inferno. I played 70 hours without a decent drop. NOT A SINGLE ONE. So your telling me I would have to play 100+ hours in Diablo 2 to even make it through the first act on the second level of difficulty? Because I had to hit the auction house to beat Hell. Please. This is very basic stuff man. I dont need to play D1 or D2 to know this game has a different mechanic in mind. If it didnt then there would be no Auction house at all and I could grind through the game without having to use the auction house. I know you love this game and you have rose tinted glasses but I call it like it is.
> 
> When PvP hits the game its gonna be a circle jerk.



When did I say they had an auction hall? And when did I say the AH was tacked on? Did you actually read my post are are you just skimming to read more articles about how D2 was rather than having played the game yourself? Play D2 without trading for items, hell play D2 period before I even consider acknowledging your opinion on this... If you want to grind and grind and grind to beat Inferno, you will do it, just like you could have in D2 if you didn't want to trade for items (but you most likely would because what good does an awesome item for another class do you when you could trade it for something great for your class?). 

I hate to say it, but your doing it wrong, Act 1 doesn't take gear to beat even as a Barb, especially not now. Jump in a game with me, toss me your gear, I bet I'll down my farming route in Act 1. And yes, even making it to Hell difficulty on D2 was hard, just making it there, you just keep assuming rather than playing, go play D2 rather than reading about it. Hell go play D1, I beat Normal Mode 15 times on D1, I never even made it to Nightmare after 15 Diablo kills... and your crying about making it to the last difficulty, seriously. I picked up D1 a few months ago and played a Warrior, got to level 11 in the dungeon and right when I step down theres about 20 Blood Witches. They cast ranged spells and run fast from you when you get close. And in D1 whenever you get hit you get put in a hit animation where you can't swing back. Caster strategy is chase them around till you pin one in a corner, but with that many casters you got the other 19 hitting you in the back all my guy does is go "ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh" and I can't swing my weapon, just stare at this Blood Witch in the corner knowing there is nothing I can do. Can't even beat D1 on one clear solo as a Barb, my character being like level 12 has to go back and farm.... 

So put away the box of kleenex's, anyone who has played these games know what it's about, you didn't play them, you expected different. D3 difficult, lol, yeah go back to D2, or if you want to hit your face against the wall go back to D1, then once you have played those games, we can talk.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay ZZZ, what do you think this is worth ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damage is low, stats are grat, life on hit is good, but no socket. Throwing out 100 - 150k, but looking at LoH items with similar damage and stats could prove me wrong.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay ZZZ, what do you think this is worth ...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120709/Screenshot003.jpg



Yeah about 100-250K. The damage is just to low. That is the most important stat on a weapon. Before all the other affixes are even taken into account. And those are awesome. If that was a 700DPS weapon, like 5-8M. 800DPS probably 10M.

EVERYONE sorts by DPS on a weapon, so stats just don't matter if the DPS isn't there. Sad, but I would probably vendor it, or give to a friend.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I've had it up for 15K, 30K, 150K. and 250K and it didn't move.
So I put it up for 20M. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When did I say they had an auction hall? And when did I say the AH was tacked on? Did you actually read my post are are you just skimming to read more articles about how D2 was rather than having played the game yourself? Play D2 without trading for items, hell play D2 period before I even consider acknowledging your opinion on this... If you want to grind and grind and grind to beat Inferno, you will do it, just like you could have in D2 if you didn't want to trade for items (but you most likely would because what good does an awesome item for another class do you when you could trade it for something great for your class?).
> 
> I hate to say it, but your doing it wrong, Act 1 doesn't take gear to beat even as a Barb, especially not now. Jump in a game with me, toss me your gear, I bet I'll down my farming route in Act 1. And yes, even making it to Hell difficulty on D2 was hard, just making it there, you just keep assuming rather than playing, go play D2 rather than reading about it. Hell go play D1, I beat Normal Mode 15 times on D1, I never even made it to Nightmare after 15 Diablo kills... and your crying about making it to the last difficulty, seriously. I picked up D1 a few months ago and played a Warrior, got to level 11 in the dungeon and right when I step down theres about 20 Blood Witches. They cast ranged spells and run fast from you when you get close. And in D1 whenever you get hit you get put in a hit animation where you can't swing back. Caster strategy is chase them around till you pin one in a corner, but with that many casters you got the other 19 hitting you in the back all my guy does is go "ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh" and I can't swing my weapon, just stare at this Blood Witch in the corner knowing there is nothing I can do. Can't even beat D1 on one clear solo as a Barb, my character being like level 12 has to go back and farm....
> 
> So put away the box of kleenex's, anyone who has played these games know what it's about, you didn't play them, you expected different. D3 difficult, lol, yeah go back to D2, or if you want to hit your face against the wall go back to D1, then once you have played those games, we can talk.



I guess you didn't read what I said or have an eye for a bigger picture. I played 70+ hours and haven't found a SINGLE DROP WORTH A DAMN. How many hours before I find one sword or one boot that MIGHT make me last 10 seconds in Inferno without the auction house. Face it this game is DESIGNED to force you to use it. No one here hasn't. Playing D1 or D2 will not change this fact. Now all the really, REALLY nice stuff is in the real money auction house. Coincidence? Gee. Hmmm. 

Please Kurgan don't patronize me.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess you didn't read what I said or have an eye for a bigger picture. I played 70+ hours and haven't found a SINGLE DROP WORTH A DAMN. How many hours before I find one sword or one boot that MIGHT make me last 10 seconds in Inferno without the auction house. Face it this game is DESIGNED to force you to use it. No one here hasn't. Playing D1 or D2 will not change this fact. Now all the really, REALLY nice stuff is in the real money auction house. Coincidence? Gee. Hmmm.
> 
> Please Kurgan don't patronize me.



70 hours isn't a drop in the bucket, seriously. If you know that AH is needed, then quit fighting it and start enjoying the game.

How many hours do you have in BF3?


You need to go out and buy some cheap ass loot gear. Get your GF up and start grinding on act I (500K+items). So what if all the loot drops suck, gold is always good and you will be fine with about 5m in progression gear with about 1M in loot gear.

If you hate grinding and are opposed to using the AH, then beat diablo 3 by uninstalling.

70 hours isn't grinding...200 hours is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> 70 hours isn't a drop in the bucket, seriously. If you know that AH is needed, then quit fighting it and start enjoying the game.
> 
> How many hours do you have in BF3?
> 
> ...



So what you are saying is the auction house is needed to progress in the game? Or how many hours do I need to grind in the game for a single peice of equipment I can use in Inferno? 200 hours? 300?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree. I get some nice items, but many times they are not for my class so I sell them on the GAH.
Since I never really have a lot of gold (currently at about 500K) I shop for bargains. I've been able to consistantly find small upgrades for 50K or less.


No. You don't have to use the AH, but it's going to be a looong grind finding stuff just like in D2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I agree. I get some nice items, but many times they are not for my class so I sell them on the GAH.
> Since I never really have a lot of gold (currently at about 500K) I shop for bargains. I've been able to consistantly fine small upgrades for 50K or less.
> 
> 
> No. You don't have to use the AH, but it's going to be a looong grind finding stuff just like in D2.



What like 300 hours for a boot or a helmet?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, maybe. It's random drops. You may get lucky and get something great the next time you play.
Who knows?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Yeah, maybe. It's random drops. You may get lucky and get something great the next time you play.
> Who knows?



Whoa! Its almost like Blizzard wants me to use the auction house or something.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

That's how all the Diablo games have been. It's a loot hunt grind or you buy/trade.
This is nothing new to the Diablo series.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> That's how all the Diablo games have been. It's a loot hunt grind or you buy/trade.
> This is nothing new to the Diablo series.



So you mean to tell me people played 2500+ hours to deck out their character in Diablo 2 just to beat the game huh? Thats averaging 300 hours per slot. I find that very hard to believe.

If that true this is a game for autistic children or Korean teenagers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess you didn't read what I said or have an eye for a bigger picture. I played 70+ hours and haven't found a SINGLE DROP WORTH A DAMN. How many hours before I find one sword or one boot that MIGHT make me last 10 seconds in Inferno without the auction house. Face it this game is DESIGNED to force you to use it. No one here hasn't. Playing D1 or D2 will not change this fact. Now all the really, REALLY nice stuff is in the real money auction house. Coincidence? Gee. Hmmm.
> 
> Please Kurgan don't patronize me.



I played D2 for longer than that and had the exact same result, like I said play the other games before judging. I seen what you said, but I've played the other games, not just read about them, and my opinion is effected by the experiences I had playing them. In D2 trading was extremely popular if you even made it to Hell difficulty. Because odds are you are 1 class and there are a lot more other classes in the game than there is of your 1. Trading functioned basically the same as the AH does. So yes, getting that concept into your head does change the fact, people traded all the time in D2 also sold items. And you don't need any of that RMAH items, you rant about that, but sorry you do not need them. Of course the best items are in there, people want to be paid money to play a game. But theres insane items in the GAH, so unless you are at the point where you next upgrade for every slot is 20M + then you have no need to even look at the RMAH, and if you are at that point anyways you should have enough gear to beat the game making the RMAH moot. 

I'm not patronizing you, I just hate arguing with people who use articles about a subject since they have no personal experience with said thing. I can't stand people preaching who haven't actually experienced (I'm giving you a good ribbing because the tone you are carrying, especially when you reference things you haven't played and I remember how clueless you were about Diablo when you checked into this clubhouse, now your an expert). Like I said, D1 and D2 are cheap, go get them, play them they are great games. I will pay you $10 if you can even beat Normal Mode on D1 with a Warrior without going back and farming. Your talking about Inferno being hard, I'm just saying it's not, I put over 500 hours into D1 farming and never made it out of Normal (the 1st difficulty). You've put 70+ hours into D3 and your in the 4th difficulty having a tough time. If that doesn't say something to you, then I don't know what will.



TheMailMan78 said:


> So you mean to tell me people played 2500+ hours to deck out their character in Diablo 2 just to beat the game huh? Thats averaging 300 hours per slot. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> If that true this is a game for autistic children or Korean teenagers.



If you didn't want to trade and you wanted to beat hell solo, probably more hours (as immune mobs own). So yes, you act like the concept of trading is unknown to people.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I played D2 for longer than that and had the exact same result, like I said play the other games before judging. I seen what you said, but I've played the other games, not just read about them, and my opinion is effected by the experiences I had playing them. In D2 trading was extremely popular if you even made it to Hell difficulty. Because odds are you are 1 class and there are a lot more other classes in the game than there is of your 1. Trading functioned basically the same as the AH does. So yes, getting that concept into your head does change the fact, people traded all the time in D2 also sold items. And you don't need any of that RMAH items, you rant about that, but sorry you do not need them. Of course the best items are in there, people want to be paid money to play a game. But theres insane items in the GAH, so unless you are at the point where you next upgrade for every slot is 20M + then you have no need to even look at the RMAH, and if you are at that point anyways you should have enough gear to beat the game making the RMAH moot.
> 
> I'm not patronizing you, I just hate arguing with people who use articles about a subject since they have no personal experience with said thing. I can't stand people preaching who haven't actually experienced (I'm giving you a good ribbing because the tone you are carrying, especially when you reference things you haven't played and I remember how clueless you were about Diablo when you checked into this clubhouse, now your an expert). Like I said, D1 and D2 are cheap, go get them, play them they are great games. I will pay you $10 if you can even beat Normal Mode on D1 with a Warrior without going back and farming. Your talking about Inferno being hard, I'm just saying it's not, I put over 500 hours into D1 farming and never made it out of Normal (the 1st difficulty). You've put 70+ hours into D3 and your in the 4th difficulty having a tough time. If that doesn't say something to you, then I don't know what will.



You put 500 hours in for farming huh? That's nice dude. I put 70 and didn't find a thing yet in 500 you decked out your character in D2 or did you have to make some trades? That means by that standard I would have found at least ONE item worth a damn in D3. But I haven't. Why? Because all the best loot is in inferno and you NEED TO USE THE AUCTION HOUSE TO GAIN ANY GROUND THERE. Now since they introduced real money all the GREAT loot is for cash.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You put 500 hours in for farming huh? That's nice dude. I put 70 and didn't find a thing yet in 500 you decked out your character in D2. That means by that standard I would have found at least ONE item worth a damn in D3. But I haven't. Why? Because all the best loot is in inferno and you NEED TO USE THE AUCTION HOUSE TO GAIN ANY GROUND THERE.



You didn't read again. 500 hours in D1, and I wasn't even closed to decked... I couldn't leave normal mode, come on now MM... I still had an entire difficulty between me and the hardest game mode, at least after your 70 hours your on the hardest mode. Third time might be the charm here, so I'll say it again, go back and hit max level on the other 2 titles, and beat the max difficulty without trading, then make this comparison. (and you talk about patronizing... dude, lol)


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 9, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well I am at the last waypoint before taking on Diablo in Inferno. Not sure I want to take him out because then I won't have anything to look forward to except loot grinding and beating him faster.
> 
> Currently sitting at 50M in gold. Highest I have been was 98M.
> 
> In total I could have beat the game with probably 5M worth of gear. Currently my gear is probably pushing 100M. No reason for this except to loot faster and make more gold/cash.



Wanna help a Lvl 21 out with some $$  

Lol once I hit lvl 21 it seems like i can't lvl, i can't wait till i can start too use gems.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You didn't read again. 500 hours in D1, and I wasn't even closed to decked... I couldn't leave normal mode, come on now MM... I still had an entire difficulty between me and the hardest game mode, at least after your 70 hours your on the hardest mode. Third time might be the charm here, so I'll say it again, go back and hit max level on the other 2 titles, and beat the max difficulty without trading, then make this comparison. (and you talk about patronizing... dude, lol)



I did, and I didn't paly either game online at all. I played with one of my freinds for three days once every month, since he worked in Kazakstan, or however you spell it, and he wasn't home to be able to play for weeks on end. He'd get home, and we'd spend a weekend gaming till all hours.

I built him a Shuttle box that he took with him when working overseas. So he played while I was playing, albeit in another country, and together we played for about 8 months each, with very random plays together, just only those three days, once every month or so. It took both of us to beat the game, all difficulties. Then Diablo II came out, took us about 10 months.

Yes, it took countless hours of grinding, but at the same time, it was nowhere as diffcult as Inferno in Diablo III. I can't even get out of town in D3, even if I try to skip the elite mob outside the town gates.

Heck, i'd much rather have the auction house gone, and have to buy teleport scrolls.

Oh, and drops ARE NOT random. At least, not in the same sense as it was in the other games. If items are in the auction houses, the frequency of thier drops in-game is far far less. Items just being in the auction house ruins the drops for all others playing, and there's no denying that.

Since there's all these good items in teh auction houses, the frequency of good items in-game is less, which makes the game, for me, far less enjoyable. I have far less chance on getting good items today than I did when the game launched, and every day that a good item is taken and put up for auction jsut means there's less good items for me to get.


Grinding in past games meant doing the same boss over and over trying to get a drop and no matter who played, the rate of that drop was always the same...that doesn't happen any more. They broke Diablo, and they don't care, and they broke it with the auction house, and that's a fact.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You didn't read again. 500 hours in D1, and I wasn't even closed to decked... I couldn't leave normal mode, come on now MM... I still had an entire difficulty between me and the hardest game mode, at least after your 70 hours your on the hardest mode. Third time might be the charm here, so I'll say it again, go back and hit max level on the other 2 titles, and beat the max difficulty without trading, then make this comparison. (and you talk about patronizing... dude, lol)



I just called a buddy of mine (havent talked to him in months) and he was a big Diablo fan. I asked him about Diablo 2 normal mode and he said he beat it in about 25 hours and never played it again. Not sure why it took you 500+ in normal.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Oh, and drops ARE NOT random. At least, not in the same sense as it was in the other games. If items are in the auction houses, the frequency of thier drops in-game is far far less. Items just being in the auction house ruins the drops for all others playing, and there's no denying that.
> 
> Since there's all these good items in teh auction houses, the frequency of good items in-game is less, which makes the game, for me, far less enjoyable. I have far less chance on getting good items today than I did when the game launched, and every day that a good item is taken and put up for auction jsut means there's less good items for me to get.
> 
> ...



I can find nothing that states the items in the AH has anything to do with drop rates.
Got any links (other than conjecture) to justify what you are claiming as fact?



			
				TMM said:
			
		

> I just called a buddy of mine (havent talked to him in months) and he was a big Diablo fan. I asked him about Diablo 2 normal mode and he said he beat it in about 25 hours and never played it again. Not sure why it took you 500+ in normal.



Kurgan was talking abtou D1, not D2. It's been too long for me to remember the time spent on that game, but it was a lot.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I can find nothing that states the items in the AH has anything to do with drop rates.
> Got any links (other than conjecture) to justify what you are claiming as fact?



It was in one of the Diablo blogs about how they are balancing the game. I'd have to search for it. I'll take a look.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 9, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> 70 hours isn't a drop in the bucket, seriously. If you know that AH is needed, then quit fighting it and start enjoying the game.
> 
> How many hours do you have in BF3?
> 
> ...



Except BF3 is different every time because of PVP and different enemies/tactics.  It's like 70 hours of chess - same game, but no two rounds are the same. TF2 is the same.  Neither are comparable to D3.

70 Hours in an 11-hour game story-driven game is actually quite a lot. It's like watching the same 4 movies on repeat for two weeks... fun! 

Point is - i think a lot of people were expecting D3 to to evolve.  D2 was released a long time ago - a lot has happened since then.  Blizzard could have easily said "hmm, ok - what have the new RPGs in the last decade done right?  Why were those RPGs fun?  Why did so many people love Mass Effect(s), the Witcher 1&2, our own WoW, as well and Skyrim, Oblivion, and Fallout 3, Bioshock(s)...(and the list goes on)?  Let's take some of that good stuff, distill it, and then make it diablo-esque, addicting, throw some massive loot on top, and combine it for D3!"

Not trying to bash - just what I see.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2012)

I've seen posts by Blizz devs that they factored in the AH when considering drop rates, but I've never seen anything that states the quantity of items in the AH, at any given time, affects the preset drop rates in game.



			
				phan said:
			
		

> Point is - i think a lot of people were expecting D3 to to evolve. D2 was released a long time ago - a lot has happened since then. Blizzard could have easily said "hmm, ok - what have the new RPGs in the last decade done right? Why were those RPGs fun? Why did so many people love Mass Effect(s), the Witcher 1&2, our own WoW, as well and Skyrim, Oblivion, and Fallout 3, Bioshock(s)...(and the list goes on)? Let's take some of that good stuff, distill it, and then make it diablo-esque, addicting, throw some massive loot on top, and combine it for D3!"



If they had changed the general premise of how a Diablo game works, the shitstorm would have been epic even by internet standards.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I've seen posts by Blizz devs that they factored in the AH when considering drop rates, but I've never seen anything that states the quantity of items in the AH, at any given time, affects the preset drop rates in game.



I'm pretty sure that was EXACTLY what I read, and that it was a way tn encourage use of the auction house.


HOwever, at the same time, this may only pertain to legendary items? I am not sure, but I was given the impression it applied to both rare and legendary items, and that fact alone had me un-install the game after I tried to get out of town, and ended up broke, with broken gear, and no money to repair. Grinding being expensive is one thing, but a lack of good items is another wqhen the costs are so high.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, it took countless hours of grinding, but at the same time, it was nowhere as diffcult as Inferno in Diablo III. I can't even get out of town in D3, even if I try to skip the elite mob outside the town gates.
> 
> Heck, i'd much rather have the auction house gone, and have to buy teleport scrolls.
> 
> ...



The fact that Inferno is even able to be solo'd to me says it's easier to beat than the previous games. I'd say to beat D1 as a Warrior from Normal all the way through Hell solo might be nigh impossible. And same goes for D2 since some mobs would just be immune to things. Now I'm not saying Inferno is easy, it's not suppose to be. But honestly Act 1 isn't all that bad, I have a few friends who farm it in Magic Find gear rather than going into Act 2, 3, or 4. And their MF gear is usually 8000hp or so with not ideal damage stats. 

But I still don't agree with the AH breaking anything. I wasn't ever much for trading, mostly because you would spend as many hours grinding different hosts just to maybe find an item or two that you liked. 

And I also hated grinding that same boss over and over again. But I wouldn't say the chance on drop was the same, there was some insane gear that had very low odds, and farming a boss that has 1% chance to drop an item for 100 kills doesn't mean you have a 100% chance to get that item. Either way, almost anyone here has got more than their moneys worth out of this game (I bought Max Payne it might take me 10 hours to beat for the $60 it cost), once I stop enjoying a game I don't harp on about it, I'm just done and move onto a new title.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I just called a buddy of mine (havent talked to him in months) and he was a big Diablo fan. I asked him about Diablo 2 normal mode and he said he beat it in about 25 hours and never played it again. Not sure why it took you 500+ in normal.



Because once again you don't read. I just corrected you before so I'll do it again, Diablo 1


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 9, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I've seen posts by Blizz devs that they factored in the AH when considering drop rates, but I've never seen anything that states the quantity of items in the AH, at any given time, affects the preset drop rates in game.



I'm pretty sure that was EXACTLY what I read, and that it was a way to encourage use of the auction house.


HOwever, at the same time, this may only pertain to legendary items? I am not sure, but I was given the impression it applied to both rare and legendary items, and that fact alone had me un-install the game after I tried to get out of town, and ended up broke, with broken gear, and no money to repair. Grinding being expensive is one thing, but a lack of good items is another when the costs are so high.



EDIT: I guess they've changed their tune(although they deny the auction house isn't the only factor, they do not deny is plays a role):



> That's not what was said or implied at all, sorry if it was confusing. *The AH doesn't have any affect on the literal drop rates of items depending on what's available.*
> 
> What I said, and what is true, is that with far more players and an increased proliferation of item trade, we have to factor in how many items are being found by players and how quickly a player can gear up by 'sourcing' items from others through trade and the convenience of the gold auction house.
> 
> ...





http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5150764997?page=3#49

I dunno WTF happened ot this post..I was editting my previous post, and it made a new one. LuLz.



1Kurgan1 said:


> The fact that Inferno is even able to be solo'd to me says it's easier to beat than the previous games. Now I'm not saying Inferno is easy, it's not suppose to be. But honestly Act 1 isn't all that bad, I have a few friends who farm it in Magic Find gear rather than going into Act 2, 3, or 4. And their MF gear is usually 8000hp or so with not ideal damage stats.




Both my firend and I solo'd all difficulties in D1 and D2, after doing it together. Again ,this took countless added hours, but the point reamins that we finished the game, playing maybe a total of 21 days together playing, out of playing every day for 8 months. I palyed diablo far more than I paly BF3 now, since i have many kids now that demand my attention., but the fact remains that the auction house does factor into loot drops, as posted above.

original AH affects drop post:



> The auction house obviously provides an incredible service to allow for very easy trades between characters, and essentially blows out the wide range of items you could have available to you at any one time. So, in fact, the AH has to be a factor in how we drop items. On one hand you have a huge benefit because you can buy and sell items very easily, as opposed to having to post up WTS threads in the old USEast trading forums, but on the other end it does impact the item pool economy with the inherent ease at which you can trade items. If the AH existed but wasn't a factor at all into how items dropped/rolled, the economy would be completely tanked within a matter of weeks.



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5150112701?page=2#33

post #33.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 10, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Whats the worse that can happen.... It doesn't sell. Adjust, and repost.



I started the buy and sell thingy now. price check.

I got a boots 103 Dex, 89 Vit, 80 AR. how much does that sell you think


----------



## digibucc (Jul 10, 2012)

those are the only stats? maybe a couple ten thousand gold, not much more i don't think.

then again, the prices are far from regulated. if you look hard enough you can find the same 3mil item for 30k , someone somewhere doesn't know it's value. so most things in turn are over valued, or incredibly undervalued. over time it will level.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 10, 2012)

digibucc said:


> those are the only stats? maybe a couple ten thousand gold, not much more i don't think.
> 
> then again, the prices are far from regulated. if you look hard enough you can find the same 3mil item for 30k , someone somewhere doesn't know it's value. so most things in turn are over valued, or incredibly undervalued. over time it will level.



I searched for similar stats and i got 2m lowest buyout, not sure if im gonna sell this at that price though. but +80 All resist items are pretty damn expensive. I just wanna ask so its sure


----------



## Kreij (Jul 10, 2012)

80 AR is high. Put it up for a lot and see what happenes. You can always come down.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah i was thinking AR meant attack rating/speed, you meant resist all and i was just confused. 
you are surely right 80 is a HUGE find and you can get millions for it, my bad.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 10, 2012)

Kreij said:


> 80 AR is high. Put it up for a lot and see what happenes. You can always come down.



thanks. I think ill start at 1.8M hehe



digibucc said:


> yeah i was thinking AR meant attack rating/speed, you meant resist all and i was just confused.
> you are surely right 80 is a HUGE find and you can get millions for it, my bad.



I got it for 350k, hehe


Additional:

I got another item for 10k, I was just.. WOW. , all the other items are like 200k, and clicked buyout as fast as i could 

Gloves. IAS 8%, 116 DEX, 38 VIT, 62 AR.

and a couple of other items, Gold left: 100k 

lets see what happens


----------



## Kreij (Jul 10, 2012)

See your now hooked on playing in the AH. lol
It's a fun reprieve from farming when you start to get a bit burnt out on that.

No bids on my 20M item yet. rofl


----------



## digibucc (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah i honestly haven't played the game itself in more than a week. i log on every few days to check auctions, as much as i hate to admit it the auction house is the most likely thing to keep me playing the game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I started the buy and sell thingy now. price check.
> 
> I got a boots 103 Dex, 89 Vit, 80 AR. how much does that sell you think





80 ALL RESIST...well that makes it much more awesome. I believe 80 is a perfect roll for All Res on boots. Congrats!

So whats the armor level?

200 Armor - 1-2M
300 Armor - 2-3M
500 Armor - 5-8M
600 Armor - 8-15M
700 Armor - 20M+

Just some estimates, you will have to do a search and see where everyone else falls with similar gear. IF you want it to sell fast undercut them by 10% or so.



lyndonguitar said:


> thanks. I think ill start at 1.8M hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. depending on armor again but if it's around 400 Armor those will sell for 1m no problem.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! items now on the AH. hope they sell


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Both my firend and I solo'd all difficulties in D1 and D2, after doing it together. Again ,this took countless added hours, but the point reamins that we finished the game, playing maybe a total of 21 days together playing, out of playing every day for 8 months. I palyed diablo far more than I paly BF3 now, since i have many kids now that demand my attention., but the fact remains that the auction house does factor into loot drops, as posted above.



I'm assuming in D1 one was a Sorc and one was a Rogue? Either way, the same month D3 came out people were soloing Diablo on Inferno. It's a big leap to every day for 8 months of playing. I don't know I just don't see the huge issue, AH or not Diablo has always been a farming game. It's about running the samethings over and over again for a % chance to get some uber epic loot. The AH hasn't changed that, maybe for Legendaries, but most rares are better than Legenadries anyways. And controlling the amount of a named item getting out there is fine to me, it's not suppose to be common, it's not like they are picking the people they go to. And not like those items are really even needed. 



digibucc said:


> yeah i honestly haven't played the game itself in more than a week. i log on every few days to check auctions, as much as i hate to admit it the auction house is the most likely thing to keep me playing the game.



I do enjoy playing the market, it's what I use to do in WoW when I got bored of the game itself, it's like a whole new game inside a game.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I do enjoy playing the market, it's what I use to do in WoW when I got bored of the game itself, it's like a whole new game inside a game.



exactly, it's like ebay without (necessarily) spending real money, and that's pretty cool imo.online auctions are the next most addicting thing on a pc next to arpgs & mmos probably


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 10, 2012)

Really, though, item drops are less, as stated, due to the ability to get drops in the auction house. The perfect example is one of your own, getting legendary items from boss fights was a given in the previous games.


That's not the case any more, and that, to me is frustrating.


Basically, good item drops for a given level are less in-game, due to items also being available in the auction house. Items are generated randomly when dropped, however, those drops themselves are far less. And that goes for ALL ITEMs. For example, they pulled drops from breakable items...although this may be added back at a later date, but of course, this may effect the AH economy, and anything that wil laffect that in a large way will never make it as a change.


I don't mind the grind, really, but when I have to grind substantially more than previous games, yeah, that's a downer. I don't need replayability by having harder grinds...that's what the extra classes were for, I thought.


While it's OK with you, it's not OK with me, and had I fulyl understood how the auction house palyed into the availability of drops, I woiuld not have bought the game, period. I guess that's my bad, but at the same time, that sort of info was not available pre-launch.

I expected the AH to be an optional part of the game, that would not affect how the game plays for me, and that was fine, but that is not the case. The Diablo Devs ahve even admitted that the game is broken in this regard, and there there is no long-lasting play factor, adn they will NOT be releasing content like they have for WoW, while at the same time, having brought teh AH from WoW, into D3. That was a mistake, IMHO, such that I ahve no interest in playing further.

IF the AH tickles your fancy, that's great, but it doesn't tickle mine, and has ruined the game for me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Really, though, item drops are less, as stated, due to the ability to get drops in the auction house. The perfect example is one of your own, getting legendary items from boss fights was a given.
> 
> That's not the case any more.
> 
> ...



You say you don't mind the grind, but when the grind is longer than previous games it bothers you. But you mention playing the previous games for 8 months before being able to beat the games solo, and this games only been out for 2 months. You also say you played the other games far more, heck I don't even play D3 everyday and I was in Act 3 Inf about a month ago. It just seems like what you say about being frustrated and how it actually works are different, or the played time hasn't met what you invested into the previous games to beat them. So thats why I question the frustration.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You say you don't mind the grind, but when the grind is longer than previous games it bothers you. But you mention playing the previous games for 8 months before being able to beat the games solo, and this games only been out for 2 months. You also say you played the other games far more, heck I don't even play D3 everyday and I was in Act 3 Inf about a month ago. It just seems like what you say about being frustrated and how it actually works are different, or the played time hasn't met what you invested into the previous games to beat them. So thats why I question the frustration.



As it stands right this second, I cannot get any further in game. I cannot grind, because an elite mob stands outside of town, and demolishes me. I cannot grind.


I never experienced this before in the previous games. I do not like it. It's very simple, and just becuase you don't feel as I do, tells me that your experience was very different than mine, however, that doesn't mean my opinion is any less valid than yours. I am stating my opinion, and you are sitting here denying that how I feel is right...which ain't gonna win any battles, I'm afraid.

I don't use the auction house, but if I want to progress, I must. That's the source of frustration. And the fact it only took two months...says it all. That's not an indicator of how I play, rather an indicator of how unbalanced the game is, if you were able to go further, far further, in less time.


And let me say, I haven't played but twice in the past three weeks. I haven't even started the game since the 23rd of June, when I had surgery, so really, we are talknig about 5 weeks before i hit a brick wall.

OF course, the point you are missing, si that we are playing differnt classes, and ergo the difference in experience when palying. Liek really? You're gonna pull some lines like that without looking at hte full picture?

How about analyzing WHY i'm not happy, rather than refuting it? BEcuase really, I am not happy with Diablo III, and nothing you've mentioned makes me any more happy about it.


OK, so here it is, straight up:


I'm stuck. Have been for weeks now. Elite mob outside of town, unavoidable mob, kills me every time.

OK, so try different builds. Check. No different, because mobs heal, so while I csn live longer, I actually don't get any further.

Recruit other players to help out. Check. 

Recruited players rage quit in my game, when they try to help me progress. Check.

OK, so I need to be more powerful, or something, as do these other players...so let's level up.


Wait...already at level 60. SO, let's get better gear.

Wait, already got all level 61 gear(have since reaching level 60 at the beginning of hell Act II)...and better doesn't drop where I can grind...


So, how do I get better gear?

Auction house!


Wait...good gear in only sold for real money, or costs millions...

So I gotta grind...for gold...millions...yet I have just 51 gold because trying to work through inferno depleted both my gold, and my supplies of non-broken armor and other gear...


So, I look at the situation, realize that items that do drop are crap..explore why they are crap, find blizzard made good items drop less often, because they are sold in the auction house...


Why are they dropping less? Because they are in the auction house, and Blizzard doesn't want you gearing up too quickly...because that would break the auction house.


So, to me, the auction house ruins the game, for me.


Why is that an issue for you?

The answer of having other players, with better gear, enter my game and help me progress..not an option. Diablo has never been about multi-player for me, and never will be. In my opinion, I should not have to rely on other players in order to be able to progress through the game. That was my main issue with the first two.


So, for me, the game is very broken, not fun, and I blame the auction house. If the auction house did not exist, good item drops would be more frequent, and I'd probably not be in the situation I am, which is very much unhappy with the game. I stay up with this thread, hoping a patch will fix things, and that's it.

But at this point, Diablo III is not a game I enjoy playing, so I won't play it further until the auction house is not affecting item drops in game. That won't happen, so I'm probably done. I might paly with my wife, with another character..she wants to play..but chances are, I won't buy another copy just for her...I'll let her play my own game.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 10, 2012)

I think that everyones' opinions are valid as we all expect something different out of a game.
What that expectation is varies greatly between all of us.
Gaming is supposed to be fun.
In the end, if someone does not find a game fun, they should move on.
Maybe a break for awhile will refresh your desire to play, maybe not.

I put in lots of hours in Skyrim but got tired of playing it. It's still a great game but not what I want to play at the moment. Perhaps I will go back to it, perhaps not ... it doesn't matter.

D3 is fun to me because it's a lot of fun grouping even when I die a lot. I expected that to happen as I die a lot in all the games I play. I like the loot hunt even though it's seldom you get something decent because that's what I expected too. I like the AH because it gives me a break and still keep working on my character.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> As it stands right this second, I cannot get any further in game. I cannot grind, because an elite mob stands outside of town, and demolishes me. I cannot grind.
> 
> I never experienced this before in the previous games. I do not like it. It's very simple, and just becuase you don't feel as I do, tells me that your experience was very different than mine, however, that doesn't mean my opinion is any less valid than yours. I am stating my opinion, and you are sitting here denying that how I feel is right...which ain't gonna win any battles, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...



We went over this before Dave, I'm not telling you your game experience is false and could not happen, please don't drag that back into this. I'm just talking about the game itself.

I am surprised you never had to grind in Diablo before. Usually the point of grinding is because you hit a wall and you need gear to surpass that wall, I hit it in D1 and D2. So solution was to go back and kill things I could kill till I got a drop I needed or to try and look for people to trade with if I had something worth value to others, but did my class little good. you said you played 8 months of D2 every day, I can't imagine that every day was progress, since it doesn't take all that long to beat the game, even if it is going through on every difficulty. Hitting gear check walls just seem to be a part of the type of game, once you are geared enough you blow everything down, if you are poorly geared out die, there is a middle ground and many other inbetweens. 

If you refuse to use the auction hall, your experience is to be expected. But have you ever given trading a chance? There is a trade channel, and there was trading in D1 and D2. So if you refuse to use the AH and refuse to trade like the games of the past, yeah the games gonna get pretty hard. Also depends on how you want to play the game (playstyle). For a while I wasn't able to find a spec for my Barb that allowed me to progress without a shield, and since I didn't want to wear a shield I stopped playing him. But then I got something that worked, I toyed with the abilities changing things around till it was perfect. And I love playing that character now. I wanted to be able to run into groups and just melee them as a DPS Barb and that just wasn't possible before and it made me sad, but it was an error on my part expecting the spec I had to be able to accomplish that when I couldn't take a hit. So it just required a change in abilities.

I still don't understand why your getting all emo on me here again Dave. I'm looking at an overall picture from most classes. I have a Barb and a Wizard, Ufgy has a DH and a Monk, 4 other friends have WD's (and a few other friends have DH's and other classes). I've seen them all played by different people and different specs and thats where I gain my observations from, don't assume just because I play 2 classes that I'm throwing information out there blindly (now your trying to impose thought processes on me that didn't occur from me, but I'm not going to go all crazy and point fingers at you and call you a bad man for it).

Either way I'm not analyzing why you are happy or unhappy with the game, so don't think this is about you, don't take any of this personally. I'm simply talking about game mechanics, about the use of the AH vs Trading from older games, and about difficulty from the past to now. So please, relax and stop pointing a finger at me when I am just saying what I observe in a game (like you said it's all opinion and I can have mine).

Either way, if your unhappy why still play? Also do you feel you got your moneys worth out of it? for a long time I was unhappy with BF3, but I also didn't visit the clubhouse and post about it, since it didn't really accomplish much as it's like an nun approaching a group of atheists and explaining their opinion. It's just asking for everyone to respond to you, the topic gets washed away and it just becomes a shit slinging contest. If you enjoy the game but want to see some changes, posting seems like a great idea, see who agrees, maybe see if more of the community is hoping for the same. But if you dislike the game, and uninstalled it and hate most things about it, posting about that in a section devoted to people talking about a game they are enjoying, thats usually something I pass. Despite the many times I've wanted to jump into a COD thread or the Anime Clubhouse, I restrain myself as it would be far from constructive.



Kreij said:


> I think that everyones' opinions are valid as we all expect something different out of a game.
> What that expectation is varies greatly between all of us.
> Gaming is supposed to be fun.
> In the end, if someone does not find a game fun, they should move on.
> ...



/Agreed

If I manage to get 20 - 30 hours from a game I spent $60 on, I call it good and walk off happy, onto another gaming adventure. And if issues are fixed that I was unhappy with and it warrants more gametime, I might make that return in the future.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> We went over this before Dave, I'm not telling you your game experience is false and could not happen, please don't drag that back into this. I'm just talking about the game itself.
> 
> I am surprised you never had to grind in Diablo before. Usually the point of grinding is because you hit a wall and you need gear to surpass that wall, I hit it in D1 and D2. So solution was to go back and kill things I could kill till I got a drop I needed or to try and look for people to trade with if I had something worth value to others, but did my class little good. you said you played 8 months of D2 every day, I can't imagine that every day was progress, since it doesn't take all that long to beat the game, even if it is going through on every difficulty. Hitting gear check walls just seem to be a part of the type of game, once you are geared enough you blow everything down, if you are poorly geared out die, there is a middle ground and many other inbetweens.



Yes, you are right ,but the drops I need don't happen in Hell difficulty, so there's roadblock number 1.




> If you refuse to use the auction hall, your experience is to be expected. But have you ever given trading a chance? There is a trade channel, and there was trading in D1 and D2. So if you refuse to use the AH and refuse to trade like the games of the past, yeah the games gonna get pretty hard. Also depends on how you want to play the game (playstyle). For a while I wasn't able to find a spec for my Barb that allowed me to progress without a shield, and since I didn't want to wear a shield I stopped playing him. But then I got something that worked, I toyed with the abilities changing things around till it was perfect. And I love playing that character now. I wanted to be able to run into groups and just melee them as a DPS Barb and that just wasn't possible before and it made me sad, but it was an error on my part expecting the spec I had to be able to accomplish that when I couldn't take a hit. So it just required a change in abilities.



I never traded items in the past. Yes, I had to grind, but going back a littel bit, to get better items, that was an option. It's not for me now.




> I still don't understand why your getting all emo on me here again Dave. I'm looking at an overall picture from most classes. I have a Barb and a Wizard, Ufgy has a DH and a Monk, 4 other friends have WD's (and a few other friends have DH's and other classes). I've seen them all played by different people and different specs and thats where I gain my observations from, don't assume just because I play 2 classes that I'm throwing information out there blindly (now your trying to impose thought processes on me that didn't occur from me, but I'm not going to go all crazy and point fingers at you and call you a bad man for it).



I'm not getting emo.  I stated the auction house addition has ruined the game for me, due to lesser amounts of drops due to availability of items in the auction house.




> Either way I'm not analyzing why you are happy or unhappy with the game, so don't think this is about you, don't take any of this personally. I'm simply talking about game mechanics, about the use of the AH vs Trading from older games, and about difficulty from the past to now. So please, relax and stop pointing a finger at me when I am just saying what I observe in a game (like you said it's all opinion and I can have mine).



Actually, your last post was an "analysis" of how i play, clearly. 



> Either way, if your unhappy why still play? Also do you feel you got your moneys worth out of it?




Nope, don't feel I did, in fact, if I did, I'd buy another copy so my wife and I coudl paly together, but with how I feel about it right now, that's not going to happen. However, having the level of patience I do, I'm willing ot wait it out, and perhaps my opinion will change. THat's the only emotion for this game...I'm upset becuase I coudl ahve enjoyed palying this with my wife, but to lead her into the same situation...no thanks.





> for a long time I was unhappy with BF3, but I also didn't visit the clubhouse and post about it, since it didn't really accomplish much as it's like an nun approaching a group of atheists and explaining their opinion. It's just asking for everyone to respond to you, the topic gets washed away and it just becomes as hit slinging contest. If you enjoy the game but want to see some changes, posting seems like a great idea, see who agrees, maybe see if more of the community is hoping for the same. But if you dislike the game, and uninstalled it and hate most things about it, posting about that in a section devoted to people talking about a game they are enjoying, thats usually something I pass. Despite the many times I've wanted to jump into a COD thread or the Anime Clubhouse, I restrain myself as it would be far from constructive.



Actually, I posted because Mailman said the auction house ruined the game, and you denied he was right about that. So I offered my opinion, which is one that the auction house ruined the game. And so here we sit.



Kreij posted up a quote saying there was ZERO interaction with the auction house and drops, but yet other devs are saying there is, and it's because of the access to items provided by the auction house, so clearly even the devs can't get the story straight on how the auction house affects the game and drops. Perhaps they all are doing damage control..I don't know. All I know is that I haven't found a good item since the beginning of Hell. I spent 20 hours since then playing before getting past hell, and haven't found one good drop that replced anything i had already, unless it was given to me my Haru (1 item), nothing over 61...because you can only get better than 61 in Inferno. I cannot grind INferno...and the cycle repeats.




I'm not worked up about it, I jsut saw Blizzard staff offering differing opinions, so posted it up, along with my own opinion. Not a big deal.  I haven't said any of this before, so while you may have read it before, it didn't come from me, so telling me to stop fouling up the thread seems kinda..well...whatever.  Nobody said you need to respond to me!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, you are right ,but the drops I need don't happen in Hell difficulty, so there's roadblock number 1.
> 
> I never traded items in the past. Yes, I had to grind, but going back a littel bit, to get better items, that was an option. It's not for me now.



Actually Hell difficulty can drop many items you can use.






I've seen many level 60 items greater than 63 items, simply because it's all random stats. Yes 63's with the perfect stat rolls will be the absolute best items in the game. But you can get those great drops from Act IV Hell, so going back is a great option, especially since you can toss on some MF gear and have an even better chance at it. (another reason why I was a bit confused about the Inferno hate) Hell even I would have many upgrades in Act IV Hell (pun ), I got quite a few pieces between 54 - 59 iLvL, that they are really good I'd be sad to see them go.



cadaveca said:


> I'm not getting emo.  I stated the auction house addition has ruined the game for me, due to lesser amounts of drops due to availability of items in the auction house.
> 
> Actually, your last post was an "analysis" of how i play, clearly.



And I never told you that you were wrong, just stating my opinions on the subject. But it seems if those disagree with your own I'm now a bad person (this happened in the past). And the only analysis of play I see was me going over my steps to critiquing my own play on my Barb since I wasn't able to accomplish what I wanted on him, you dig to deep to find insults in others posts. I never said your opinion was invalid, I simply posted my game experiences, and I never analyzed why you are unhappy, you said why you are unhappy and I simply put my opinions out there on the game itself and what I do/don't like about it, I never tried imposing any of that on you, so stop trying to impose false things on me, it was annoying the last time this happened as well. 



cadaveca said:


> Nope, don't feel I did, in fact, if I did, I'd buy another copy so my wife and I coudl paly together, but with how I feel about it right now, that's not going to happen. However, having the level of patience I do, I'm willing ot wait it out, and perhaps my opinion will change. THat's the only emotion for this game...I'm upset becuase I coudl ahve enjoyed palying this with my wife, but to lead her into the same situation...no thanks.



That's unfortunate, hopefully it does get patched to a level you are happy with so you can play more and get to the level where you feel you got your money out of it. 



cadaveca said:


> Actually, I posted because Mailman said the auction house ruined the game, and you denied he was right about that. So I offered my opinion, which is one that the auction house ruined the game. And so here we sit.



You are talking about Mailmans opinion like it is fact, saying I denied that he was *right* about that. His opinion is his opinion, I got mine, I just responded with my feelings on the AH and the game. Anything else I responded with was the articles he linked from others about the older games. I'm fine with people using others opinions to get ground to stand on for a subject, but to bash something based on those and try to stand your ground on other peoples opinions is a hard ground to stand and mostly what I responded about. So yes here we do sit, so far it seems anytime I speak my opinion you think I'm saying it's fact and you and everyone else is wrong. But my opinion is simply that, an opinion, as is yours and everyone else's here.

It reminds me of when I was younger and me and my sister would argue about something. Then she would get frustrated and yell "ouch he hit me", and simply because that was said first I'm now in trouble despite me saying I didn't. I hate the first to the punch strategy for discussions/arguments.


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 10, 2012)

One thing Blizzard needs to do to fix Diablo 3.

Make your hotbar lockable.  I've only done it twice, but accidentally dragging off a skill to the ruin of a full NV bonus really blows.  I can't believe it's not an option right now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

That is crazy, I don't ever click my bar so I haven't noticed. But surprised it's not an option as people do click.


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 10, 2012)

I usually don't either, but I was in a very panicked kiting session the other day and accidentally removed one of my skills while running for my life.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 10, 2012)

digibucc said:


> yeah i honestly haven't played the game itself in more than a week. i log on every few days to check auctions, as much as i hate to admit it the auction house is the most likely thing to keep me playing the game.



I'd say your on the right track. I heard a lot from the forums / vids lately that ah is where the gold farmings at and not from mf/gf/goblin runs/chest hunt (pre nerf). Buy and sell stuff. Mostly buying stuff for 4m then selling it for 6m something like that.



DannibusX said:


> One thing Blizzard needs to do to fix Diablo 3.
> 
> Make your hotbar lockable.  I've only done it twice, but accidentally dragging off a skill to the ruin of a full NV bonus really blows.  I can't believe it's not an option right now.


I usually turn elective mode off for farming runs.




1Kurgan1 said:


> Actually Hell difficulty can drop many items you can use.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120709/Capture014.jpg
> 
> I've seen many level 60 items greater than 63 items, simply because it's all random stats. Yes 63's with the perfect stat rolls will be the absolute best items in the game. But you can get those great drops from Act IV Hell, so going back is a great option, especially since you can toss on some MF gear and have an even better chance at it. (another reason why I was a bit confused about the Inferno hate) Hell even I would have many upgrades in Act IV Hell (pun ), I got quite a few pieces between 54 - 59 iLvL, that they are really good I'd be sad to see them go.


This is true. I also do mf runs with act 1 inferno. Mobs would drop legendaries, and rocks would drop 1k dps items XD. The more rares you drop, the higher the chance for a good rolled item. As opposed to act 3/4 runs where you sometimes do repairs 100k worth. Sure I was getting 6-7 ilvl 63 per run, but most of the time, they have random and junk stats like health globes give xxxx / increase pickup radius.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well played a bit tonight, collected maybe 5 - 10 pieces worth 100k+ but this was the crown jewel






I'm using it right now(it was a pretty large upgrade over the weapon I had spent 350k on), but might sell it and pick up an Axe or Mace instead.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 10, 2012)

I got some items on the AH now, i dunno if they're gonna sell arggh 

here they are, dont know if I priced them right lol.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 10, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I got some items on the AH now, i dunno if they're gonna sell arggh
> 
> here they are, dont know if I priced them right lol.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/311520_3439920447156_115515130_n.jpg



Those immortals look kinda nice..

Shame b.nets down though..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I got some items on the AH now, i dunno if they're gonna sell arggh
> 
> here they are, dont know if I priced them right lol.



You may have slightly overpriced them, but not much. Hopefully you left the starting bid lower.




1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm using it right now(it was a pretty large upgrade over the weapon I had spent 350k on), but might sell it and pick up an Axe or Mace instead.



Very nice. Always better when you can hold on to a nice find. DPS is just a tad low for mega-millions. lol, still a very good chunk of change for it.. Which would buy you a very nice axe/mace.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Very nice. Always better when you can hold on to a nice find. DPS is just a tad low for mega-millions. lol, still a very good chunk of change for it.. Which would buy you a very nice axe/mace.



Yeah no crazy damage multiplier on it, I ended up posting it up for 1.7 mil, hopefully it sells. It was a great weapon and I wanted to use it, but I need a Mace or Axe in my mainhand for crit % for my build. And offhand just has to be a stat stick, which that has great LoH, but I can get a lower DPS weapon with similar LoH and better stats for dirt cheap.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 10, 2012)

Would...like to join  Btag is :   bpgt64#1247


----------



## magibeg (Jul 10, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6036676511

"If EVERYONE on earth would farm 1000 rares in act3 EVERYDAY for a LIFETIME (80 years), the chance to get a perfect statted chest rare with max str, vit, all resist, armor and 3 sockets.

The chance would be,

0.000014%.

Yes, to even get to 1% chance we would need 71000 planets with 6 billion people farming for 80 years."


In a nutshell why i find it so hard to play d3.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 10, 2012)

I like the odds. Back to farming.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

The odds of the absolute best chest piece to ever grace man is low. But honestly, a iLvL 63 Chest with 200 Str, 300 Vit, 80 RA is more than enough (maybe 1 or 2 sockets though would be item of my life personally), those extra 3 stats are bonus, at least for me, so that reduces those rolls drastically.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 10, 2012)

They could probably reduce the odds to 5000 planets of 2 billion people farming for 50 years without affecting the economy too bad.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well played a bit tonight, collected maybe 5 - 10 pieces worth 100k+ but this was the crown jewel
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120710/Capture016.jpg
> I'm using it right now(it was a pretty large upgrade over the weapon I had spent 350k on), but might sell it and pick up an Axe or Mace instead.



I got one that is almost exactly the same, 810 dps 6xx loh and 2.6x life steal, I just gave it to my friend who was rolling an alt. I find it too slow to get enough health.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> I got one that is almost exactly the same, 810 dps 6xx loh and 2.6x life steal, I just gave it to my friend who was rolling an alt. I find it too slow to get enough health.



The LoH seemed good for me, but I have many tornado's going to help with gaining the life. But I did end up selling it for the 1,7 mil I put it up for, got a bid on a Mace with some stats on it, about the same LoH, and over 800 dps right now. Hopefully I win.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 10, 2012)

Personally I think the problem is that it is still really hard to find high level items to progress with so we drown in huge piles of crappy rares.

I think the whole ilvl61,62,63 thing broke the game.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 10, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Personally I think the problem is that it is still really hard to find high level items to progress with so we drown in huge piles of crappy rares.
> 
> I think the whole ilvl61,62,63 thing broke the game.



 That's because the level cap is too low. Obviously to encourage future expansion sales. All the more reason to dislike this Vivendi-owned company.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 11, 2012)

Another sad thing, logged in, have 30 people on my friends list.... 0 online.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 11, 2012)

I think the NV system needs to be rethought.  With NV it feels like its a waste to play if you aren't gonna do an entire act run.  With the gameplay I think people would play more if they could join people kill a few baddies, then go about some other buisness, and not feel like it was wasted time.
Personally I'de be ok w/ a 5mil item for every 14 hours, but doesn't seem to be even that.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm also finding some of the monster affixes to be kind of lame. Not 'hard' lame but "lame" lame.

Shielding, extra health, nightmarish, knockback.

Not particularly harmful to me as a barb, but really annoying. Basically just not fun.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 11, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You may have slightly overpriced them, but not much. Hopefully you left the starting bid lower.



Thank god I did that. The Brace was sold for 1.5m, i bought it for 500k

Immortal Hold has a bid of 500k+ and continues to increase. bought it for 500k :

I bought a 60k item and sold it for 300k!

WAY BETTER THAN FARMING GOLD


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 11, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I'm also finding some of the monster affixes to be kind of lame. Not 'hard' lame but "lame" lame.
> 
> Shielding, extra health, nightmarish, knockback.
> 
> Not particularly harmful to me as a barb, but really annoying. Basically just not fun.



Exactly. I hate nightmarish and knockback. You can kill them. You can tank them, but they throw you away


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 11, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Exactly. I hate nightmarish and knockback. You can kill them. You can tank them, but they throw you away



Just go to some derelict corner and shout "rape me rape me please"


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2012)

magibeg said:


> I'm also finding some of the monster affixes to be kind of lame. Not 'hard' lame but "lame" lame.
> 
> Shielding, extra health, nightmarish, knockback.
> 
> Not particularly harmful to me as a barb, but really annoying. Basically just not fun.





lyndonguitar said:


> Exactly. I hate nightmarish and knockback. You can kill them. You can tank them, but they throw you away



I could not agree more about the affixes but isn't that why we have different classes..


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 11, 2012)

This would probly up your chances of getting good rares . Owning 4 accounts and using them all at the same time


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 11, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> SNIP
> This would probly up your chances of getting good rares . Owning 4 accounts and using them all at the same time



Lol now he needs to sell of his loot on the RMAH to pay for all of those accounts.

I'm just happy d3 isn't a pay monthly game.

I'm happy to say I got my moneys worth($9.99) out of D3 and I'm not even through Normal mode. I got like 30 hours lol 24 of those was Guest Pass.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 11, 2012)

What a night last night!

Don't have screen shots but most of these where found by my buddy.

1060 DPS 2H xbow - 10% IAS, Socketed, 240Vit, 80Dex = sold for 28M
1011 DPS 1H Sword - 10% IAS, 56% Crit = Posted for 65M
712 ARM Helm - 72 ALLRES, 4% Crit, Socket, 110 Int, 85vit  = sold for 24M.
580 ARM Chest - 68 All res, 3 socket, 95 Str, 90 Dex, 90 Vit, 18% MF = sold for 18M

We totally cleaned up on ActII loot run. Was awesome. Hope that sword sells for him.

Both run very high MF/GF. Combined with valor we have 250% GF and 200% MF. So on top of all that great loot we made around 500K in gold drops.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 11, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> What a night last night!
> 
> Don't have screen shots but most of these where found by my buddy.
> 
> ...



Dude come back to BF3 man.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude come back to BF3 man.



LOL. I do need to revisit it. Have only played it a few times since the great Diablo Addiction and that was only when 3 or more of my buddies were online.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 11, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> LOL. I do need to revisit it. Have only played it a few times since the great Diablo Addiction and that was only when 3 or more of my buddies were online.



Come back to TS......Come back to the bombing and the jihad jeeps and the chaos. It calls you. WE call you.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 11, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> What a night last night!
> 
> Don't have screen shots but most of these where found by my buddy.
> 
> ...



I want you and your friends moneyz  lol Nice items, when I'm lvl 60 and stuff I'm going to farm.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 11, 2012)

@Lyndon : Don't exit the game (end the sequence) after beating Diablo until everyone says they are ready. People lost a bunch of loot because you ended the sequence.

We ran Act 4 Hell. I got a belt upgrade and a few items to sell cheap on the AH, but nothing else.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys anyone seen this before? is it worth the money?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 11, 2012)

not till your much higher lvl


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey guys anyone seen this before? is it worth the money?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120711/Capture116.jpg



You use that to make the Whimsey Shire Staff.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 12, 2012)

Ive the inferno staff. Not worth the money. Better farm act 3 imo.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2012)

It was worth the money before the patch, but now MF doesn't effect clouds, so yeah not even worth farming.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whoa! Its almost like Blizzard wants me to use the auction house or something.





TheMailMan78 said:


> So you mean to tell me people played 2500+ hours to deck out their character in Diablo 2 just to beat the game huh? Thats averaging 300 hours per slot. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> If that true this is a game for autistic children or Korean teenagers.



1. you have low magic find (your own choice, with equipment)

2. the gold auction house is part of the game. this is like bitching you dont have enough health potions, and refusing the buy them from vendors because vendors are 'forced' upon you by blizzard.


its in game gold, get over it. you're grinding money more than gold, and this is why.


----------



## Csokis (Jul 12, 2012)

Diablo's review of Diablo III: Standard Edition


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 12, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Diablo's review of Diablo III: Standard Edition http://i.imgur.com/DvKX1.gif



ROFL


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 12, 2012)

Kreij said:


> @Lyndon : Don't exit the game (end the sequence) after beating Diablo until everyone says they are ready. People lost a bunch of loot because you ended the sequence.
> 
> We ran Act 4 Hell. I got a belt upgrade and a few items to sell cheap on the AH, but nothing else.



Oh my god im sorry lol, wont happen again



Csokis said:


> Diablo's review of Diablo III: Standard Edition http://i.imgur.com/DvKX1.gif



LMAO "Molten QQ, Plague of Ridiculous Enrage Timers, and Arcane Orbital Repair Bills."


----------



## AsRock (Jul 12, 2012)

Umm looks like i lost 1.9k damage some were .. I remember checking it yesterday due to a new amu which i am sure it said 16.9k but now says 15k..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 13, 2012)

Gold Auction is now live. You can buy/sell gold.

Prepare for the massive inflation that is coming. Expect to see items scaling to crazy/ier levels.

Also it appears Goblins have been nerfed.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Umm looks like i lost 1.9k damage some were .. I remember checking it yesterday due to a new amu which i am sure it said 16.9k but now says 15k..



if it was coop, someone else must have buffed you (or a shrine)


----------



## Kreij (Jul 13, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Gold Auction is now live. You can buy/sell gold.
> 
> Prepare for the massive inflation that is coming. Expect to see items scaling to crazy/ier levels.



YAHOOO ... Where's my credit card ?!?!? (Not)



> Also it appears Goblins have been nerfed.



What did they do to goblins?

So ... I started an inferno game and was in Halls of Agony and TMM joined me.
We met a rather nasty blue group.
He rage quit after 2 minutes and dying about 8 times.
I was using "avoid and slowly wittle them down" tactic and died once and eventually took the nasty group out.
Quit when I got to the highlands. Broke even on that little adventure.

Them TMM started a Act 4 hell game, ran for awhile and left Me and AsRock. We killed off Diablo the fastest I've ever done it in a group. Too bad TMM left.
I didn't get diddly for items but made about 35K gold after expenses.

Not a bad night, not great but fun. 
AsRock gave me an amulet which helped (thank you kind sir) and I finally took the time to really look at my skills and tweaked them a lot better for chaining them together for max damage.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 13, 2012)

Finally took diablo down in inferno. Was a good battle, took me several tries. Next time my goal is with 5 valor.

http://i.imgur.com/RVzzd.jpg


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Finally took diablo down in inferno. Was a good battle, took me several tries. Next time my goal is with 5 valor.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RVzzd.jpg



Wish I could get there, finally tried for some progression on my Barb, Act 3 was a bit difficult, but I just had to kite a bit more than normal. Larder put an end to that though, 40k hp, 750 resist all, and 2100 Life on Hit just aren't enough. I couldn't keep my health up dropping tornado's in his farts so I had to move up, but since he has those damn pillars and he's a proker, he refuses to be kited, he just sits there farting and moving ever so slightly. I used the slimes he spawned to top my life off, but after a bit that entire room is filled with farts and since he still refuses to step out of the center I die. I'm gonna go back and give him a few more shots and see if I can figure it out, but I'm thinking 2500 - 2600 LoH, 50khp, 1k resists might be where I need to get to down him, and thats going to be very expensive.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> 1. you have low magic find (your own choice, with equipment)
> 
> 2. the gold auction house is part of the game. this is like bitching you dont have enough health potions, and refusing the buy them from vendors because vendors are 'forced' upon you by blizzard.
> 
> ...



You apparently don't understand what Blizzard has done with the mechanics. Ignorance is bliss I guess. The game FORCES you to use the auction house. The auction house effects the drops. This is a ploy to push more revenue to Blizzard. Now they added gold to the auction house too? You have to be blind to not see where this is going.

ALL the old Diablos were set up to farm.....and beat without an auction house. This game you could play for a billion hours and never beat it due to drop rationing from the auction house. Now enters "How would you know? You never played the originals". First off its common sense. Second Cadaveca pointed the same thing out and a lot of other people I know that played the originals extensively pointed it out. I know you love Blizzard and they cannot do anything wrong but up.......its pretty obvious whats going on. You need to "get over" these are not the same play mechanics.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 13, 2012)

Hah, you think Act I is hard? try hitting an enrage timer on an act III pack. Fucking bullshit.
Before 1.0.3 they say to you "yeah enrage timer is pretty lame" then guess what? They nerfed IAS AND added MORE enrage timers. They want you to kill faster but don't want you to kill faster. This is how Blizzard treats players, they lie to you, they spit in your face and they shove a gerbil in your ass.

/rage

Oh, I was trying to mow down a shielding reflect damage desecrator electrified pack. Then I died. Because I failed to kill them within an arbitrary time window.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wish I could get there, finally tried for some progression on my Barb, Act 3 was a bit difficult, but I just had to kite a bit more than normal. Larder put an end to that though, 40k hp, 750 resist all, and 2100 Life on Hit just aren't enough. I couldn't keep my health up dropping tornado's in his farts so I had to move up, but since he has those damn pillars and he's a proker, he refuses to be kited, he just sits there farting and moving ever so slightly. I used the slimes he spawned to top my life off, but after a bit that entire room is filled with farts and since he still refuses to step out of the center I die. I'm gonna go back and give him a few more shots and see if I can figure it out, but I'm thinking 2500 - 2600 LoH, 50khp, 1k resists might be where I need to get to down him, and thats going to be very expensive.



Gohm is a bitch, a dirty farting frustrating bitch. I have to wear my shield which puts me over 1600 AllRes and lowers DPS. He was without a doubt one the hardest bosses and is a TOTAL gear check. So yeah 1K allres required to pass.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You apparently don't understand what Blizzard has done with the mechanics. Ignorance is bliss I guess. The game FORCES you to use the auction house. The auction house effects the drops. This is a ploy to push more revenue to Blizzard. Now they added gold to the auction house too? You have to be blind to not see where this is going.



You really should distinguish between the *Gold* Auction House, which Mussels talked about, and *Real Money* Auction House, which Mussels never mentioned but seems to be the one you're talking about.



TheMailMan78 said:


> ALL the old Diablos were set up to farm.....and beat without an auction house.



Hmmm, I don't know. AFAIK no one has beaten Diablo 2: LoD at Hell diff. and max level yet in our local game server (i.e. not Battle.net) without buying something somewhere...We never really cared though, at least four of my friends in Diablo 3 were with me playing Diablo 2 years ago, and the others are also guildmates in WoW.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> You really should distinguish between the *Gold* Auction House, which Mussels talked about, and *Real Money* Auction House, which Mussels never mentioned but seems to be the one you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I don't know. AFAIK no one has beaten Diablo 2: LoD at Hell diff. and max level yet in our local game server (i.e. not Battle.net) without buying something somewhere...We never really cared though, at least four of my friends in Diablo 3 were with me playing Diablo 2 years ago, and the others are also guildmates in WoW.



The auction house period is part of the mechanics.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 13, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Finally took diablo down in inferno. Was a good battle, took me several tries. Next time my goal is with 5 valor.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RVzzd.jpg




Wow, That damage with that low Intelligence?

Can I see y our complete gear and build? 

I have 2075 intel, using a 1 handed staff, 950dps, 331 intel, max arcane by 14, 1.4 speed, and a not bad off-source, doing 36k :S , I'm full of IAS since I use shock pulse, but on act 3 I can't take ghom alone, with 600 all res (removed the 35% life hit for 40% all res).

Thanks


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You apparently don't understand what Blizzard has done with the mechanics. Ignorance is bliss I guess. The game FORCES you to use the auction house. The auction house effects the drops. This is a ploy to push more revenue to Blizzard. Now they added gold to the auction house too? You have to be blind to not see where this is going.



wait you have to buy shit from the auction house to get better MF rates?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> wait you have to buy shit from the auction house to get better MF rates?



No, but the auction house is part of the game, and is a legitimate source of gear, if you can afford the cost.

Blizzard has taken steps to ensure the economy in the Auction house remains stable. I'm sure they'll be monitoring how gold sales affect things, and adjust accordingly. Like perhaps gold will drop less now, just like everything else. 

MF only affect wehther you get blue/gold/legendary, rather than white/blue. I got some good MF gear, and get pretty good looking drops, colour-wise, but never any good gear. Using normal gear, I seemingly tend to actually find better stats on the stuff i pick up..but that could just be luck of the draw.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 13, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Wow, That damage with that low Intelligence?
> 
> Can I see y our complete gear and build?
> 
> ...



Notice my Crit Chance, Crit Damage and IAS, pretty much where most of my damage comes from. My normal gear I run closer to 40% crit chance, but had to swap an item for Allres. I play a melee wizard. Crit-Mass, Evoker, Blur/Glass Cannon.

I usually don't run that exact build I beat diablo with, the only difference is exp.blast/chain reaction or Slow Time instead of hydra because diablo doesn't like to stand and fight, always running around, so I couldn't stay close enough to him all the time to keep chain reaction spamming. Once I slotted hydra it was fairly easy.

http://i.imgur.com/RVzzd.jpg




cadaveca said:


> MF only affect wehther you get blue/gold/legendary, rather than white/blue. I got some good MF gear, and get pretty good looking drops, colour-wise, but never any good gear. Using normal gear, I seemingly tend to actually find better stats on the stuff i pick up..but that could just be luck of the draw.



Nope, it actually does far more then that. 
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/guide/items/equipment#magic-find - Basically MF is used for every aspect of the item roll, not just changing its class from magic.rare.legendary.

By good MF gear, do you mean above 200 w/o NV?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Gohm is a bitch, a dirty farting frustrating bitch. I have to wear my shield which puts me over 1600 AllRes and lowers DPS. He was without a doubt one the hardest bosses and is a TOTAL gear check. So yeah 1K allres required to pass.



Interesting, well putting a shield on isn't an option for me, it actually lowers my survive-ability. I'll just have to keep tacking on LoH and Res till I can stand in those farts. Next goal is upgrading my 101 LoH ring to 250 - 300 LohH and my 476 LoH neck to a 600 - 650 LoH, that'll get me near 2500, beyond that I'm not sure theres much more LoH I can get unless I find Gem patterns.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Nope, it actually does far more then that.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/guide/items/equipment#magic-find - Basically MF is used for every aspect of the item roll, not just changing its class from magic.rare.legendary.
> 
> By good MF gear, do you mean above 200 w/o NV?



It says this:



> Magic find affects the *quality* of items you acquire from killing enemies (but not treasure chests, vases, weapon racks, or other environmental objects). It doesn’t give you a chance to get more items on a given kill – instead, it increases the chance that an item you find will be magical, and more potent than it would be otherwise.



Which is basically what I said. I wasn't specific on what designates quality, but oh well. 



I'm not sureo n the specific stats, but I was getting about 3x the number of "quality" items compared to others I was playing with when playing solo. I found a few legendaries pretty easily...crappy ones, but whatever. They said they were going to work on ledgendary item quality.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, well putting a shield on isn't an option for me, it actually lowers my survive-ability. I'll just have to keep tacking on LoH and Res till I can stand in those farts. Next goal is upgrading my 101 LoH ring to 250 - 300 LohH and my 476 LoH neck to a 600 - 650 LoH, that'll get me near 2500, beyond that I'm not sure theres much more LoH I can get unless I find Gem patterns.



Yeah right now +500 LoH Gem is 7m.

I really hope Blizz doesn't decide to nerf Whirl Wind Barbs, so many people have invested millions in that build.




cadaveca said:


> It says this:
> 
> Which is basically what I said. I wasn't specific on what designates quality, but oh well.



yeah you were on the right track. I just wanted to point out that it does far more then just determine blue,yellow,legendary. 

Once the item type has been rolled MF also increases the chances for affixes, and then increases the roll chances on those specific affixes. 

MF does a lot more then most people think, and that is blizz's fault for not posting what MF does. Blizz actually just posted that information two days ago.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah right now +500 LoH Gem is 7m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I knew about it working on the affixes...things that affect item drop i did spend a fair bit of time looking into, since the drops I get are all seemingly crap. Finding REALLY good stuff is hard, decent stuff there is not much issue with MF added in with NV, so much so that white end up almost being as uncommon as a rare is at the beginning of playing. I think they went decently indepth into item drop rates when they discussed NV.

Legendaries, on the other hand, are super-hard to get, and it's even more rare that they are good, even when browsing through the auction house.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 13, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Notice my Crit Chance, Crit Damage and IAS, pretty much where most of my damage comes from. My normal gear I run closer to 40% crit chance, but had to swap an item for Allres. I play a melee wizard. Crit-Mass, Evoker, Blur/Glass Cannon.
> 
> I usually don't run that exact build I beat diablo with, the only difference is exp.blast/chain reaction or Slow Time instead of hydra because diablo doesn't like to stand and fight, always running around, so I couldn't stay close enough to him all the time to keep chain reaction spamming. Once I slotted hydra it was fairly easy.
> 
> ...





I guess I should give a try. Right now I'm "poor" with my 2 millions, but I guess I should get more res at least close to 500 without the 40%..

I just can't kill ghom alone Inferno  and I am having high damage bu no crit.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 13, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I guess I should give a try. Right now I'm "poor" with my 2 millions, but I guess I should get more res at least close to 500 without the 40%..
> 
> I just can't kill ghom alone Inferno  and I am having high damage bu no crit.



Like I mentioned. Ghom is a gear check and you won't beat him until you have probably 600 base allres and then run Prismatic Armor, also a good amount of armor. It is very hard to play a kite wiz against him. Normally you can usually run away and heal a little, in that cramped room filled with fart gas there is no where to run.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah and umm, the gaz dissapear ? or not? In video I see it dissapear, mine doesn't or I doN't stand enought long, and he throw always that gaz on me lol.

600 all ress base, without the 40%, I guess I'll have to change a couple of item 

I know i have like 400 dext because of item, I'll try to find something else than vit. I have 25k life right now. 36k damage, with no crit, using shock pulse, arcane orb, hydra venom (maybe should I change to arcane) Diamond skin, tele + fracture, and the prismatic armor.

I'm going to look at all this by the week-end, needs to leave Toronto 2day, work is finish here, going back home in Montreal. I will have a long night playing D3 I think


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 13, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Yeah and umm, the gaz dissapear ? or not? In video I see it dissapear, mine doesn't or I doN't stand enought long, and he throw always that gaz on me lol.
> 
> 600 all ress base, without the 40%, I guess I'll have to change a couple of item
> 
> ...



It does dissipate and if you can get ghom to follow you in a circle, slowly, you can kite him that way. Not easy to do though.

You could also hire me to do it. lol. say 250k. I'll give you the TPU discount for 10%. 225K.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 13, 2012)

I dunno if anyone has seen this but if your a Jeweler than this may come in handy its a great calculator.It figures in the cost of everything.  Was thinking that this should be added to OP post.

click Pic for the link.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah right now +500 LoH Gem is 7m.
> 
> I really hope Blizz doesn't decide to nerf Whirl Wind Barbs, so many people have invested millions in that build.



I don't think they will, discussed it with a few friends. The builds not an OP build, it plays kind of tanky (no burst damage at all), just doesn't run a shield. I stopped playing my Barb because I was unhappy with him in Inferno, Act 1 was ok (even before patch), but it could have been better. I just refuse to use a shield, it's not how I envision a Barb. And if they somehow nerf the build, I just return him to his unplayed state (which will make me sad). Also if they ever release PvP, this builds going to be horrible  As it sits right now it's really the only viable non-shield build, so unless their goal is to have 100% of Barbs forced to use a shield, I don't see the point in nerfing the build. 

Personally though, I am not a big fan of the original build, it's clunky and works good if everything goes perfect. I changed out a few things for much better Fury management and it made the build much more live-able.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if they put back in the install gem function


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> I wouldn't mind if they put back in the install gem function



the what function?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 14, 2012)

sorry install socket function the blacksmith or jewler had


----------



## Csokis (Jul 14, 2012)

Nasty Auction House Exploit



> There has been a nasty auction house exploit doing the rounds today and I have held off posting about it assuming that it would be sorted pretty quickly. Last time I looked into this which was a few hours ago there was still a problem so I thought I had better bring this to your attention as TJP over at the AB confirmed it was still active quite recently. Blizzard shut down the original thread about this on the official boards pretty quickly this afternoon.
> 
> With some crafty HEX editing, some people have managed to mess with the auction house UI and system time to enable them to get hold of an item for the starting value and not the buyout value by switching the buttons around. Not having tested this myself, I am not quite sure if it has been fixed now, but it is real and it is a rather nasty exploit. I hope it’s sorted now because it has been doing the rounds for well over half a day.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd be happy if someone bought all my stuff for the starting price. lol
Only sold one item in a couple of days.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2012)

zenzim#1893

If anyone is up for act II/III inf loot runs hit me up.

Please try to have around 100+ GF/MF pre-NV.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 14, 2012)

Started a DH. Finished Act 1 ... sadly I died once due to not paying attention. lol
Still not sure if I like non-melee type of play.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 16, 2012)

Played some D3 today with asrock. Can't help but feel disappointed when i play the game now. The random monster affixes that just aren't fun (shielding, jailer, waller, basically things that prevent you from moving or harming things), the impossibility of finding anything that's an upgrade without just selling a ton of stuff in and hoarding gold for a long time.

When I play and don't find anything I feel I have completely wasted my time because I gained no experience and a minimal amount of gold.

Overall the experience has just become disappointing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Played some D3 today with asrock. Can't help but feel disappointed when i play the game now. The random monster affixes that just aren't fun (shielding, jailer, waller, basically things that prevent you from moving or harming things), the impossibility of finding anything that's an upgrade without just selling a ton of stuff in and hoarding gold for a long time.
> 
> When I play and don't find anything I feel I have completely wasted my time because I gained no experience and a minimal amount of gold.
> 
> Overall the experience has just become disappointing.



As with anything, it gets boring being on the top. You have nothing to gain by staying there, and people enjoy gaining things.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> As with anything, it gets boring being on the top. You have nothing to gain by staying there, and people enjoy gaining things.



At least in D2 i could level. Anything to make it feel like i'm not wasting time


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2012)

magibeg said:


> At least in D2 i could level. Anything to make it feel like i'm not wasting time



Thats all it is though, just to make you feel like your not wasting time. To me that got boring, it's all on a personal level. Just like I don't even feel unlocks are necessary in shooters, it's too much of an RPG element. I think every weapon should be unlocked from the get go, just login and have fun. But so many people were not happy in BC2 when they hit like Rank 26 felt the game was boring because they didn't get shiny new guns appearing on their screen, so now theres unlocks for everyone!


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 16, 2012)

See you all in 2 years when the Diablo 3 expansion comes out.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 16, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> See you all in 2 years when the Diablo 3 expansion comes out.



You mean paid map module packs and 2-hour DLC right?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats all it is though, just to make you feel like your not wasting time. To me that got boring, it's all on a personal level. Just like I don't even feel unlocks are necessary in shooters, it's too much of an RPG element. I think every weapon should be unlocked from the get go, just login and have fun. But so many people were not happy in BC2 when they hit like Rank 26 felt the game was boring because they didn't get shiny new guns appearing on their screen, so now theres unlocks for everyone!



You can't really compare a shooter to an RPG. A sense of accomplishment, some kind of goal to set your sights on, is an integral part of playing RPGs. Especially when soloing. I agree with Magibed, they should move the level cap way up to give people something to work toward even if it is an arbitrary number (like level 100 or whatever).
It doesn't matter if you become super powerful in this game as it's not an MMO.

PvP may be fun, but I'm not sure it will be enough to keep a lot of people playing.

The one thing that would keep this game going forever would be if Blizzard released a level editor and let people create their own content. I don't see this ever happening, though.



> You mean paid map module packs and 2-hour DLC right?


When did Blizzard ever release a skimpy expansion?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You can't really compare a shooter to an RPG. A sense of accomplishment, some kind of goal to set your sights on, is an integral part of playing RPGs. Especially when soloing. I agree with Magibed, they should move the level cap way up to give people something to work toward even if it is an arbitrary number (like level 100 or whatever).
> *It doesn't matter* if you become super powerful in this game as it's not an MMO.
> 
> PvP may be fun, but I'm not sure it will be enough to keep a lot of people playing.
> ...



Oh but it does(in Adria's voice). There's nothing to do after you beat inferno. Precisely why Blizzard is doing everything they can to delay people's progression.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Played some D3 today with asrock. Can't help but feel disappointed when i play the game now. The random monster affixes that just aren't fun (shielding, jailer, waller, basically things that prevent you from moving or harming things), the impossibility of finding anything that's an upgrade without just selling a ton of stuff in and hoarding gold for a long time.
> 
> When I play and don't find anything I feel I have completely wasted my time because I gained no experience and a minimal amount of gold.
> 
> Overall the experience has just become disappointing.



I came to this conclusion a few pages back


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You can't really compare a shooter to an RPG. A sense of accomplishment, some kind of goal to set your sights on, is an integral part of playing RPGs. Especially when soloing. I agree with Magibed, they should move the level cap way up to give people something to work toward even if it is an arbitrary number (like level 100 or whatever).
> It doesn't matter if you become super powerful in this game as it's not an MMO.
> 
> PvP may be fun, but I'm not sure it will be enough to keep a lot of people playing.
> ...



I wasn't really comparing a shooter to an RPG, I was more just saying that people love the feeling of unlocking or getting new things, and when that runs out, things aren't as fun anymore. As I said earlier, it's no fun at the top. But it's a slope of fun I expect, as I progress past most of the others playing, and there's less for me to get as upgrades in X game, there's just less incentive to play it.

And exactly like oyu said, the level cap is just an arbitrary number, some people that might be that incentive to keep playing, but in the end that number just won't matter all that much as higher level gear will be strewn across those levels and not all at the top (and if it was at the top that would be even worse).

Becoming super powerful does matter though, the farther you progress into Inferno the tougher it gets. I rip though Act II, I've killed groups of 4 Champion packs at the sametime without a huge issue. But Act III makes me scream, I can kill champ groups there, it's just a lot of kiting, and the Larder is where my gear check ends. But I'm ok with that, hitting that wall again means I need to go back for upgrades, just this is where I do start hitting that wall where every upgrade I'm looking at is about 3+ mill, and Mai is one step beyond that since he farms Act III, so his jump in price to Act IV gear is probably 40 - 50 mill per upgrade, at that point the upgrades come so few and far between, people will start asking themselves if it's really worth it to keep playing to see an upgrade few and far between. And I was just saying that feeling is perfectly normal, but also that it shouldn't be surprising, I expected that to happen long ago just like any other game.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2012)

this is why it was better to be able to assign your stats. because you could just roll a new character of the same class, and make them very different in the long run.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah pretty much after beating diablo in inferno, there is nothing else to do really. I thought maybe if I went crazy on Magic Find I could continue playing and farming act II/III, but all high MF appears to do is drop more garbage rares.

Sitting at 235% MF with 5 NV, which is pretty good. I do know people rolling with 300+ but same results. Just more shit. More crap rares to salvage or vendor. And yes more Legendary items are dropping, but they are usually far worse then the crap rares.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 16, 2012)

"Kurgan said:
			
		

> Becoming super powerful does matter though, the farther you progress into Inferno the tougher it gets.



When I said that being super powerful doesn't matter, I meant that there is no real reason for Blizzard to prevent you from getting super powerful. They should jack the level cap way up and let the good loot drop. People would still use the auction houses either way as it would still be hard to find the best loot and many people don't have the patience (or time) to grind.



ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah pretty much after beating diablo in inferno, there is nothing else to do really.



That would be because you did everything there is to do.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> That would be because you did everything there is to do.




Not really. I suppose I am supposed to start leveling a different guy, but honestly I have zero motivation to do that.


----------



## caleb (Jul 16, 2012)

Just completed the first difficulty level. Its fun to click again in a Diablo game but I haven't seen such a shit story for a long time really almost felt asleep with cut scenes and spoken logs.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 16, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> sorry install socket function the blacksmith or jewler had



I would like to have it back just to put a Crit gem in my weapon:


----------



## Kreij (Jul 16, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Not really. I suppose I am supposed to start leveling a different guy, but honestly I have zero motivation to do that.



Yeah, I guess you are supposed to get all 5 classes through inferno.
Sounds like a jolly good time rerunning all the acts 5 times !!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Yeah, I guess you are supposed to get all 5 classes through inferno.
> Sounds like a jolly good time rerunning all the acts 5 times !!



Part of me wants to do this, maybe play a witch doctor, since all my items are Int/Vit/ALLRES based and would work for WD, also I could be 1st level and using Perfect Stars and other high level gems. Would be godly for a while.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 17, 2012)

I really enjoy playing in groups, especially with TPU friends, but at this point I am not really motivated to make my monk better.
Beating inferno is not enough to keep me doing an endless loot grind.
I will definitely try PvP when it comes out as it could be stupid fun if they don't screw it up.

I feel I defintely got my money's worth out of the game though. I've put more hours into this game than I have in ages on any game. The only one that came close was Skyrim and I probably have twices as many hours into D3.

I think I will get SoaSE: Rebellion and spend all my spare time in space RTS warfare for awhile.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jul 17, 2012)

my account was hacked. they changed my email.


----------



## caleb (Jul 17, 2012)

darkangel0504 said:


> my account was hacked. they changed my email.



Why not use authenticator?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 17, 2012)

darkangel0504 said:


> my account was hacked. they changed my email.



It was not _hacked_. You either used the Same password everywhere or you have key loggers on your computer.



-------

This game is now F2P for me. Blizzard must be glad I worked for them.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 17, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> This game is now F2P for me. Blizzard must be glad I worked for them.



It was F2P right at the start for me. 

And I've made $8 now.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jul 17, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> It was not _hacked_. You either used the Same password everywhere or you have key loggers on your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





caleb said:


> Why not use authenticator?





> Blizzard Entertainment recently received a request to change the e-mail address used to log in to the Battle.net account with the username xxxxxxx@yahoo.com. The e-mail address w***@hotmail.com has been specified as the new username for this Battle.net account. An email has been sent to this new address containing a verification link to complete the change.
> 
> Once the new address has been verified, the e-mail address xxxxxx@yahoo.com can no longer be used to log in to this Battle.net account or any World of Warcraft accounts merged with this Battle.net account.
> 
> If you did not initiate this request, please click here to contact the Blizzard Billing & Account Services team immediately.


it ...........................


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally had a nice item sell on the AH. Man it has been a slow moving week, nice items just sitting there and very well priced, just no action. Was a helm for 6.5M. Also have a couple of bids on a few of my items so it seems the AH might be picking up again...slightly.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 17, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Finally had a nice item sell on the AH. Man it has been a slow moving week, nice items just sitting there and very well priced, just no action. Was a helm for 6.5M. Also have a couple of bids on a few of my items so it seems the AH might be picking up again...slightly.



If you ever have anything that won't sell and just going to end of selling to vendor you can always send it my way... 

But I know what you mean hardly any of my items are selling I had a random item that i thought wouldn't sell and it went for 37k


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 18, 2012)

darkangel0504 said:


> it ...........................



For someone to change your email he must login to bnet which means:
he has your password (keylogged your bnet password or you used the same password/email combo that has been compromised previously)
you do not have an authenticator(with an authenticator one must authenticate to login to the bnet website)

I'm sorry for what happened to you but social engineering is not hacking. Hacking would mean someone attacked/infiltrated the blizzard server to get your account.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 18, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Finally had a nice item sell on the AH. Man it has been a slow moving week, nice items just sitting there and very well priced, just no action. Was a helm for 6.5M. Also have a couple of bids on a few of my items so it seems the AH might be picking up again...slightly.



Could just be less people playing in general.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 18, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Could just be less people playing in general.



I wound not be surprised as seen as the prices have gone crazy..


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2012)

everyone i know in the real world has stopped playing. some have only got 20ish hours in.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I know quite a few still playing, but I'm probably done visiting this clubhouse, too many tears. I keep checking back to see some posts I want to respond to, but mostly just people complaining.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I know quite a few still playing, but I'm probably done visiting this clubhouse, too many tears. I keep checking back to see some posts I want to respond to, but mostly just people complaining.



lol yeah, that's why I rarely post here, they'll just reply and say "WHY THE F**K ARE YOU STILL HAVING FUN WITH THE GAME?!?!?!? STOP IT ALREADY!!!"


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> everyone i know in the real world has stopped playing. some have only got 20ish hours in.



I got 44 hours and still on normal mode Act IV just started... I've tried to find everything possible so i can go through the next stuff quickly, have found almost all scroll things.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 18, 2012)

finally took down Ghom. took me about 10 tries. twice he was down to less than 10% health then enraged. I went nuts and changed every skill into pure DPS, surprisingly that worked! 
This is the first time ever that I actually feel a sense of accomplishment in this game.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I keep checking back to see some posts I want to respond to, but mostly just people complaining.



that's why i stopped posting... because i have nothing good to say and didn't want to ruin it for everyone else. 

honestly though i am so very disappointed in this game i don't even know how to put it into words. I simply can not see how anyone can consider this a true successor to the series. it has been lobotomized and neutered beyond recognition. it was fun for 40 or so hours, and as Kreij has highlighted time and again - 40-60 hours for a $60 is no slouch. however, 40 hours before boredom sets in with a diablo game? that is simply unacceptable imo.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2012)

idk, I still enjoy the game, but it is def not where it should have been

My cousin though, was fed up and quit, he did have ~140 hours played at LEAST. But he's the kind of guy that sticks to a game for at least 6~9 months and diablo 2 was a game we sticked with for many years, not a few months

Still, I am eager to get back to montreal and play some good DIII


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 18, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Could just be less people playing in general.



OH there is no question that far fewer people are playing. I know that has a lot to do with AH liquidity. Not to mention all the bad patches, lack of end game, and horrible loot tables....yet I still play. 

I had about 8 real world friends and 15+ iFriends, of which 2 play.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2012)

digibucc said:


> that's why i stopped posting... because i have nothing good to say and didn't want to ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> honestly though i am so very disappointed in this game i don't even know how to put it into words. I simply can not see how anyone can consider this a true successor to the series. it has been lobotomized and neutered beyond recognition. it was fun for 40 or so hours, and as Kreij has highlighted time and again - 40-60 hours for a $60 is no slouch. however, 40 hours before boredom sets in with a diablo game? that is simply unacceptable imo.



I do exactly what you have been doing when I'm not enjoying a game anymore. And I think at the hours you got invested, 40 is a bit low, I can see how you would be disappointed. But it gets my goat when I know some of these people are griping when they got 100 hours into the game, not many games now days get you that much playtime, and if they do, at that point I'm happy to say I got my monies worth and move onto the next title rather than complain about it. 

I personally felt the same way about D2 as you feel about this game though  Guess it's just all at how you look at it. I know D2 had a bit more replay-ability if leveling interested you. But I was more after atmosphere, D1 was so dark, and I see that back in this game. I didn't really enjoy D2 much and having that atmosphere back I really enjoy this. But yeah, it's just all how you look at the different aspects of the game.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 18, 2012)

I still think the game is great fun to play, I'm just burnt out on it with over 200 hours.
I definitely got my money's worth and don't regret the $60 price tag at all.

Sure, there are things I wish they did different, but this is the game they developed and it's a lot of fun.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 18, 2012)

My greatest find yet!

http://postimage.org/image/v4mmfyj6d/


----------



## Kreij (Jul 18, 2012)

Great item, but that quite the hit on the stat change.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 18, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Great item, but that quite the hit on the stat change.



Totally worth it. Still some to spare.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 19, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> My greatest find yet!
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/v4mmfyj6d/



LOL!

Seriously though, Jay Wilson is a douche. I read the reddit Q&A and he just basically response every question and criticism with "I know better".


----------



## Csokis (Jul 19, 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4940437236#1



> Dear Diablo Players,
> 
> Now that Diablo III has been out for two months, I would like to take a step back and discuss the launch, the feedback from the community, and talk about what the future holds for the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## digibucc (Jul 19, 2012)

in other words - we hear your complaints but are going to ignore them, because we already know what's best. we'll tell you we appreciate your input, and then explain why we're right and you are wrong. **pat pat**


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2012)

they're fixing legendaries and giving level 60 chars something to do that isnt item farming.


i see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 20, 2012)

PVP is going to absolutely destroy this game.  It happened to WoW, it'll happen to Diablo for the sake of "balance"


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi guys. I need sum advice please. More specifically for my barbarian. Im in act 1 inferno and have been for many weeks. Im looking forward to going into act 2 and 3 and wanted to know the best builds for these acts. Including weapons-dual or single, skills and all round general knowledge so i can proceed further. I dont think i wana go and read all 112 pages. Thanks.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 20, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> PVP is going to absolutely destroy this game.  It happened to WoW, it'll happen to Diablo for the sake of "balance"



Since D3 is not an MMO like WoW, why do you think this will be the case?


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 20, 2012)

Because the balancing act for PvP will directly effect your ability to progress through the game in PvE.  Once Blizzard starts playing the numbers game with class abilities for the sake of PvP combat, it usually doesn't end well for the PvE side.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 20, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> Hi guys. I need sum advice please. More specifically for my barbarian. Im in act 1 inferno and have been for many weeks. Im looking forward to going into act 2 and 3 and wanted to know the best builds for these acts. Including weapons-dual or single, skills and all round general knowledge so i can proceed further. I dont think i wana go and read all 112 pages. Thanks.



To get more specific, depends really on what build you prefer. All I can say are general things (and I've only been able to reach up to Maghda in Inferno). Get at least 500 resist, 25k HP, 10k DPS, 6k armor. In my case I have around 600 resist, almost 30k HP, 15k DPS, and 7k armor. Remember life on hit too, although I only have around 352 LoH. Thorns are a great bonus too, I have 1290 thorns damage for my barb.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 20, 2012)

Ty. May i ask waht skills are u using? Thanks.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Because the balancing act for PvP will directly effect your ability to progress through the game in PvE.  Once Blizzard starts playing the numbers game with class abilities for the sake of PvP combat, it usually doesn't end well for the PvE side.



it's been made clear since before release, that pvp and pve balance are two different things, so: no.




Mussels said:


> i see nothing wrong with that.


neither do i, it's the least they could do. and that's nearly a literal statement


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 20, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> Ty. May i ask waht skills are u using? Thanks.



Just build a WW Barb, or some flavor of it. Most barbs I see in act II/III/IV are WW.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#bhYkVR!XdY!ZcZbcb

30k+ hp, 600+ AllRes, 500+ LoH, 8000+ Armor, 20k+ Dps, CC 30% (before buffs), CD 200%, IAS-nice to have


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jul 21, 2012)

I got my account =)


----------



## n-ster (Jul 21, 2012)

I keep trying to play but I'm not hooked anymore  imana go try some other great games I guess


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jul 21, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I keep trying to play but I'm not hooked anymore  imana go try some other great games I guess



torchlight 2 (north blizzard), Grim Dawn ( titan quest developer made it )


----------



## Kreij (Jul 21, 2012)

digibucc said:


> it's been made clear since before release, that pvp and pve balance are two different things, so: no.



I wonder how they will be doing seperate balancing if people are using the same characters for both?
I haven't seen much info on PvP othen than it will be introduced in patch 1.1



			
				N said:
			
		

> I keep trying to play but I'm not hooked anymore  imana go try some other great games I guess



SoaSe:Rebellion for a total change of pace. 
Have to played Defense Grid : The Awakening? Great tower defense game.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 21, 2012)

digibucc said:


> it's been made clear since before release, that pvp and pve balance are two different things, so: no.
> 
> 
> 
> (



But Do you really trust that Blizzard? Because it's been clear that they change their minds/bullshit players whenever they feel like it.  see also: enrage timers, penalty upon death.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 21, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I wonder how they will be doing seperate balancing if people are using the same characters for both?



the skills themselves will have different values. so they will be more or less neutered to make them all feasible. but that will only be done in pvp matches, in regular pve the skill values stay where they have been , or at the least are not affect by pvp values.



pr0n Inspector said:


> But Do you really trust that Blizzard?



no, i don't trust them. the decisions they made for the endgame and... most of the game before that point, are disappointing. that being said, they have been pretty clear in press statements that this is how it will work, with pvp/pve being separate in terms of balance. that doesn't seem like something worth lying about imo.


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gettng whipped on Inferno now. AM running a barb, with 10k dps, 30k health, 400-500 resists. I just fail to see how I can increase my dps any more. Am using a 600+ dps sword and a 1000+ dps shield.


----------



## Csokis (Jul 23, 2012)

GOD MODE - Be Totally Invulnerable Forever - Diablo 3 Wizard Exploit/Bug 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3UTnUA6ioA


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Jul 23, 2012)

mav2000 said:


> Gettng whipped on Inferno now. AM running a barb, with 10k dps, 30k health, 400-500 resists. I just fail to see how I can increase my dps any more. Am using a 600+ dps sword and a 1000+ dps shield.



You need more DPS and resist than that in inferno. I run a Barb at 25000 DPS and 700+ resist and I can do it. You can use war cry to increase your resist all . I also have around 9500 in armor.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 23, 2012)

Csokis said:


> GOD MODE - Be Totally Invulnerable Forever - Diablo 3 Wizard Exploit/Bug
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3UTnUA6ioA



This is 100% legit. It is crazy, you just put on all DPS+MF gear, don't worry about armor/resist because you are a god, then just clear act III/IV. Game Breaking IMO.

Also, this isn't an exploit. It is a huge, glaring, and horrible BUG. I mash buttons all the time when things get crazy. So it is very easy to see how this was found. "HIT ALL THE BUTTONS"...amazed this wasn't found in testing.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 23, 2012)

damn wish my wiz was more then lvl 9, just farm the shit out of act IV till they fix it


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 23, 2012)

Just whored the exploit, dont think ill ever touch diablo III again. it was like finish the game, then some cheats, then let it just rest in peace


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2012)

i tried it and it wont work for me in act 1 inferno (NA)


----------



## n-ster (Jul 24, 2012)

didnt they just patch it? it worked for me but I didn't do anything more then test it to laugh


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2012)

n-ster said:


> didnt they just patch it? it worked for me but I didn't do anything more then test it to laugh



it might only work on later acts, as it wasnt working for me at all. the clones never appeared, but i took normal damage.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> it might only work on later acts, as it wasnt working for me at all. the clones never appeared, but i took normal damage.



Your timing sucks then.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 24, 2012)

no it said sever will be down in 30 seconds blabla, so I clopsed diablo and came to tyhe forums a few minutes later and here you are saying it doesn't work, they probably hotfixed it


----------



## digibucc (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah from what i've read they fixed it... Never tried before or after but it seems there was a hotfix in the last 30 mins to patch it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 24, 2012)

I imagine the one who discovered it eons ago was milking it dry till AH and economy was f*cked up. Or I bet its a bliz thing to let people farm stuff so they can sell more on rmah, and gain profit from it... then again they can easily gain profit by making a bliz account, create godly gears from their in-house item creation kit, and sell it.

Well at least now I know what it feels to be a character with 2000+ resist, 500k+ hp and 5000+ loh. Pretty boring if you ask me. Especially if your the only one who can appreciate the character. 

350%+ mf has nothing to do with stat roll quality either. All it does is give you a higher chance for elites to drop 3x rare. Note that it wasnt 100% 3x rare per elite kills. It would still sometimes drop 1x ilvl 55 on act 3 o_0. Played it for straight, Act 3/4 with 3x junk rares dropping. The amount of damage I was doing was so little (30-40k per whack) that I was litterally falling asleep whilst holding left mouse click. Took like 2-3 hours to finish the whole act 3/4 with junk items. 

Imo, higher dps and blazing through an Act 2 Vault of Assasin 30 minute run would yield more rares, thus higher chance of a good stat roll. Anyways, back to my DH.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

/sigh


----------



## Csokis (Jul 24, 2012)

Next is... the Barbarian! 

*Barb God Mode Immense Life on Hit Exploit*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W8N-97rQxw


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Next is... the Barbarian!
> 
> *Barb God Mode Immense Life on Hit Exploit*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W8N-97rQxw



LOL even the exploits are weaker for us barbs.


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> 350%+ mf has nothing to do with stat roll quality either. All it does is give you a higher chance for elites to drop 3x rare. Note that it wasnt 100% 3x rare per elite kills. It would still sometimes drop 1x ilvl 55 on act 3 o_0. Played it for straight, Act 3/4 with 3x junk rares dropping. The amount of damage I was doing was so little (30-40k per whack) that I was litterally falling asleep whilst holding left mouse click. Took like 2-3 hours to finish the whole act 3/4 with junk items.
> 
> Imo, higher dps and blazing through an Act 2 Vault of Assasin 30 minute run would yield more rares, thus higher chance of a good stat roll. Anyways, back to my DH.



I will agree with you about Vault of Assassin and Act 2 runs in general.  Vault of Assassin is dense with elites for such a small area to cover.  There is about 7-10 elites in there every time.

Your suggestion about MF is not true though.  MF does not give you a higher chance to get rares or legendaries.  I wanted to clear this up so nobody invests in MF gear thinking they will have a better chance of getting more rares / legendaries.



> Magic find affects the quality of items you acquire from killing enemies (but not treasure chests, vases, weapon racks, or other environmental objects). It doesn’t give you a chance to get more items on a given kill – instead, it increases the chance that an item you find will be magical, and more potent than it would be otherwise.
> 
> When a monster drops an item, Diablo III randomly determines the item’s quality from a chart that includes item quality and the number of affixes present. The game randomly "rolls" on each property in the chart to determine which affixes your item will get. Your magic find score is applied as a bonus to these rolls.
> 
> For example, if a monster has a 4% chance to drop a 6-affix rare item and you have +50% magic find, it now has a 6% chance to drop that item.



^From the horses mouthhttp://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/guide/items/equipment#magic-find

This games fun is diminishing for me but I still enjoy it.  I'm really hoping future patches fix many things, with too many to list really.

Almost forgot to mention.  I personally don't feel that MF gear is worth investing in at this point of the game.  Maybe in the future I will change my mind if they change how MF is applied.


----------



## Csokis (Jul 24, 2012)

Another Barbarian bug/exploit! 

*The Jay Wilson Exploit*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofA0D9rwunY


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 24, 2012)

Had a good game last night. Found my first set item...of course it is for a monk. Also sold a 2h xbow I found in act 3. 2H, 1275 DPS, socket, 140 Dex - Sold for 90m!


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 25, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> I will agree with you about Vault of Assassin and Act 2 runs in general.  Vault of Assassin is dense with elites for such a small area to cover.  There is about 7-10 elites in there every time.
> 
> Your suggestion about MF is not true though.  MF does not give you a higher chance to get rares or legendaries.  I wanted to clear this up so nobody invests in MF gear thinking they will have a better chance of getting more rares / legendaries.
> 
> ...



depends on how you define "more". it turns whites into blues and yellows, so 3 whites 1 blue 1 yellows -> 1 blue 4 yellows = more rares.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 25, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Had a good game last night. Found my first set item...of course it is for a monk. Also sold a 2h xbow I found in act 3. 2H, 1275 DPS, socket, 140 Dex - Sold for 90m!



Hmmm got any spare cash??


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2012)

I finally got my wizard to lvl 60! So, who should I play with next?


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I finally got my wizard to lvl 60! So, who should I play with next?



I'd suggest going with a melee class.  A barb or a monk.  It's a nice change of pace from kiting and trying to hide plus you have more survivability.  

You can go melee with wiz but you will likely need to reinvest in a whole new robe for your char.  Plus melee wiz is only effective until about act 3 unless you have some very godly gear for it.  Not worth it IMO.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 25, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I finally got my wizard to lvl 60! So, who should I play with next?



Getting to 60 is only half the battle. Now beat inferno. Unless you did...which then your goal could be to make money so you can support other alts.



Outback Bronze said:


> Hmmm got any spare cash??



So what's the vig on this action?




Ross211 said:


> You can go melee with wiz but you will likely need to reinvest in a whole new robe for your char.  Plus melee wiz is only effective until about act 3 unless you have some very godly gear for it.  Not worth it IMO.



The investment part is true, although not 100's of millions,  maybe 10m-20m. But the last part is not true. I have no more issues in Act 4 as a melee wiz then when I play a kite wiz.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jul 25, 2012)

i used the wizard exploit a few days ago to get godmode. before, i was doing act 1 and act 2 inferno runs with little to no luck in getting upgrades or things to sell. 

i used the exploit and farmed act 3 and 4. i spent hours and hours farming. guess what? crap loot. its just so depressing.

a lot of wizards that used the exploit feel bummed out. a lot of them are stuck in act 1/2 and they hope to get to act 3/4 to get awesome loot. even with god mode, they got bad loot.

im playing melee wiz and it melts monsters and elitse that my kiting wiz cant. however, there are elites that my kiting wiz can kill that my melee wiz has a hard time killing.

only monsters my kiting wiz cant kill are fast ones.

monsters that my melee wiz cant kill are the ones that run away or shield themselves UNLESS those same elitse had something like illusion. melee wiz is truly invincible if you are in a big mob, but have a harder time killing single/smaller groups.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 25, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> a lot of wizards that used the exploit feel bummed out. .... they got bad loot.



lol


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 27, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> a lot of wizards that used the exploit feel bummed out. a lot of them are stuck in act 1/2 and they hope to get to act 3/4 to get awesome loot. even with god mode, they got bad loot.



I farm Act 3 with friends and I get great loots from time to time, even without using MF gear swapping. 

Now I tried that exploit and played Whole Act III to Act IV wearing full MF gear, I invited my non-inferno capable friend barb and asked him to wear a full MF gear also and just teleport to me when elites are about to die, guess what, crap loot. At least my friend got 2 items that sold for 1m total. which still sucked.



alucard13mmfmj said:


> im playing melee wiz and it melts monsters and elitse that my kiting wiz cant. however, there are elites that my kiting wiz can kill that my melee wiz has a hard time killing.



Im playing a melee wiz too(crit mass with frost nova) when farming Act 3 to 4 and I agree,  hate those elites that are "kiting" heroes. its not a problem though once frost nova hits them


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just beat D3 on normal mode...That was so boring it took me forever. Over 40 hours(25h was Guest pass) The whole story was predictable and not very interesting, time to work my way to inferno then finally do what I wanted too Farm loot which is now not worth it.

lol I had way more fun playing Guest pass over and over(15+) then the whole story.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Now it's come to bashing the storyline... I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to say you are drunk. Many things about the game can be bashed, but the storyline just isn't one of them. The conflict in the heavens, the twist in the storyline (you really seen that coming?). The storyline was pretty epic, just like the other 2 games. Gah this thread is depressing, no ends to what people will complain about.


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Now it's come to bashing the storyline... I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to say you are drunk. Many things about the game can be bashed, but the storyline just isn't one of them. The conflict in the heavens, the twist in the storyline (you really seen that coming?). The storyline was pretty epic, just like the other 2 games. Gah this thread is depressing, no ends to what people will complain about.



Agreed...hypocrisy is awesome. "I just spent 7000 hours playing this game and I hated every moment of it!"


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2012)

Blah... I just want to have the time to play the game... I all ways feel this... the cry babies are the ones that don't have anything better to do... IMHO.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 27, 2012)

i would just like to make enough off of the RMAH to buy Mists so i dont have to spend real $$ on it.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Gah this thread is depressing, no ends to what people will complain about.



honestly i find it depressing how strongly you guys defend it. either it needs the defense and you are proving that or it doesn't and you're wasting your time. either way with a game of this popularity there is simply no way you are not going to hear complaining, some will be baseless and some accurate, just like every other game.now that being said, I can not believe you have nothing negative to say about the game. you've played it since release but don't have a single thing to complain about? that just doesn't seem possible.

So we either get people like me, who are disappointed and can't bring themselves to enjoy the game for what it is - and then people like you who defend every thing about it whether it deserves defense or not. neither us are giving our full thoughts because we both are trying to prove a point: either it's good or bad. but just because you have chosen to like it overall, doesn't mean there aren't problems, and doesn't mean people aren't right in their assessment. the same works in reverse of course - just because i don't like it overall doesn't mean it didn't do things right.

i'm sorry cj ... i got less than 50 hours from the game, and imho less than 300 in a diablo game is unacceptable. i don't see how that is hypocritical - i think you need to address the actual arguments and not just straw-men.  if you got more hours i'm happy for you - but don't act as though i should be happy with what i got. i didn't get the hours that a diablo game should give, and the hours i did get were simply not as enjoyable as they should have been.

so now the argument becomes: how realistic were my expectations? of course i believe they were realistic, you may not: however that is opinion. i can just as easily believe that you are too easily satisfied, that doesn't make either of us right or wrong.so in the end it is entirely a matter of opinion, and for you to act as though yours is the only valid opinion i think is disingenuous. no ends to what people complain about? i see no end to people defending a game that imho doesn't deserve it. now THAT is depressing.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 27, 2012)

Just finished Inferno. Wow difficult. to do it alone, I will need alot better gear..

have 33k no buff, 22% crit hit and 78% crit damage, 500 all ress without the prismatic armor.

But damn the gear cost alot... I was looking for maybe selling my wep to get a less damage but more crit damage, finally, I'll keep it for a long time lol.


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 27, 2012)

digibucc said:


> honestly i find it depressing how strongly you guys defend it. either it needs the defense and you are proving that or it doesn't and you're wasting your time. either way with a game of this popularity there is simply no way you are not going to hear complaining, some will be baseless and some accurate, just like every other game.now that being said, I can not believe you have nothing negative to say about the game. you've played it since release but don't have a single thing to complain about? that just doesn't seem possible.
> 
> So we either get people like me, who are disappointed and can't bring themselves to enjoy the game for what it is - and then people like you who defend every thing about it whether it deserves defense or not. neither us are giving our full thoughts because we both are trying to prove a point: either it's good or bad. but just because you have chosen to like it overall, doesn't mean there aren't problems, and doesn't mean people aren't right in their assessment. the same works in reverse of course - just because i don't like it overall doesn't mean it didn't do things right.
> 
> ...



I'm not defending the game. Don't own it. Haven't played it. I'm just wondering why anyone would spend 50 hours on an optional activity if they weren't enjoying it. I have no problem pressing the eject button on my DVD player after 10 minutes if I am not enjoying a movie. Surely you must have found something enjoyable or enlightening about it that caused you to spend 50 hours with it.

I will point out, that D3, like most major titles released today, is largely a victim of its own hype, and of the impossible expections that people had of it.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 27, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> I'm not defending the game. I'm just wondering why anyone would spend 50 hours on an optional activity if they weren't enjoying it. I have no problem pressing the eject button on my DVD player after 10 minutes if I am not enjoying a movie.


because it's Diablo. If you don't understand why I gave it the benefit of the doubt and played through to hell then i'm not sure what to say. I didn't say i wasn't enjoying it - i said not as enjoyable as it should have been. now of course that leads to expectations, but i already covered that. in the end it is a fun game, but it simply is not good enough to be the successor to the series that easily got more than 500 hours from me over the last 15 years. and waiting a decade for the next release to be held by it for less than 50 hours, is about the most disappointing thing that can happen with a game series imo.



CJCerny said:


> I will point out, however, that D3, like most major titles released today, is largely a victim of its own hype, and of the impossible expections that people had of it.





digibucc said:


> so now the argument becomes: how realistic were my expectations? of course i believe they were realistic, you may not: however that is opinion. i can just as easily believe that you are too easily satisfied, that doesn't make either of us right or wrong.so in the end it is entirely a matter of opinion, and for you to act as though yours is the only valid opinion i think is disingenuous. no ends to what people complain about? i see no end to people defending a game that imho doesn't deserve it. now THAT is depressing.


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 27, 2012)

digibucc said:


> because it's Diablo. If you don't understand why I gave it the benefit of the doubt and played through to hell then i'm not sure what to say. I didn't say i wasn't enjoying it - i said not as enjoyable as it should have been. now of course that leads to expectations, but i already covered that. in the end it is a fun game, but it simply is not good enough to be the successor to the series that easily got more than 500 hours from me over the last 15 years. and waiting a decade for the next release to be held by it for less than 50 hours, is about the most disappointing thing that can happen with a game series imo.



I certainly don't think Diablo, or anything else for that matter, is somehow immune from a possible mis-step. It has Diablo at the top of the box, but there are a lot of different people working on it, and a lot of design decisions were made differently in the late 90's when they were cooking D2. Have a long time favorite band? Have a CD or two of theirs where everytime you listen to it, you think "WTF were they thinking?". There are a ton of little intangibles that go into making you think something is awesome, and just strolling into something new without keeping that in mind is always gonna break your heart from time to time.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2012)

too much grind for too little reward.


people wouldnt mind if there was something else to waste our time on, blizz needs to get someranked PvP arena matches in, similar to what they do with starcraft.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 27, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> I certainly don't think Diablo, or anything else for that matter, is somehow immune from a possible mis-step. It has Diablo at the top of the box, but there are a lot of different people working on it, and a lot of design decisions were made differently in the late 90's when they were cooking D2. Have a long time favorite band? Have a CD or two of theirs where everytime you listen to it, you think "WTF were they thinking?". There are a ton of little intangibles that go into making you think something is awesome, and just strolling into something new without keeping that in mind is always gonna break your heart from time to time.



the difference is you're being hypothetical, whereas i am actually disappointed in what was released. telling me basically "ur doing it wrong" doesn't help. I am usually not the type to get over-hyped, and i honestly do not think i was for d3. I have managed for 27 years to not get my hopes up to an unrealistic level becoming disappointed: so for me my expectations were entirely realistic. diablo 3 just didn't meet them.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 27, 2012)

I was probably to harsh on the story I was just expecting more from the end, but yes I could see a lot of the story coming. Don't get me wrong though I still had fun just wanted a bit more out of it.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 27, 2012)

the story line was overall, great. It wasn't consistently good, but the awesome parts of the story were just super awesome


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 27, 2012)

do people still play this game?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> too much grind for too little reward.
> 
> 
> people wouldnt mind if there was something else to waste our time on, blizz needs to get someranked PvP arena matches in, similar to what they do with starcraft.



Actually i would like quest added for coop games as as it stands now there is a lack of content and needs more random added.

As for PvP  YARN making me tired people talking about not having it is breaking the game lol.  What actually would help is being able to find stuff in inferno to help you get though it more often.  But Blizz is to busy enjoying their 15% cut on each sale.  Which brings me to another issue mainly only people who have actually got money to burn on pixels are making the prices super crazy for everyone else.

And now if i want to get any further in inferno i have to spend real money which is not going to happen never mind act 2 being pathetic on how much harder than act 1 is .



phanbuey said:


> do people still play this game?



I play every day.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 27, 2012)

I really want to play but I get bored out of my mind when I try


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 27, 2012)

me too... when is torchlight coming out?  Or borderlands 2...  Not to troll the thread, but I wish they opened it up to modding so we could add new areas.

Also the patching is a bit annoying.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 27, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I really want to play but I get bored out of my mind when I try



I'm not so much bored as I have no motivation to keep playing.
Grinding for loot just so I can get farther in inferno is not enough motivation for me.
I'm not bashing as I really like the game ... I just need something more to do to keep me interested.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I'm not so much bored as I have no motivation to keep playing.
> Grinding for loot just so I can get farther in inferno is not enough motivation for me.
> I'm not bashing as I really like the game ... I just need something more to do to keep me interested.



Ah ha! I knew it was only a matter of time before you joined me


----------



## Kreij (Jul 28, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Ah ha! I knew it was only a matter of time before you joined me



I downloaded and started playing Eve Online (a game I have wanted to play since it launched but I never had good enough internet). Might not be back to D3 soon. 

BUT !! ... D3 is a really fun game that I have enjoyed for over 200 hours.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

digibucc said:


> honestly i find it depressing how strongly you guys defend it. either it needs the defense and you are proving that or it doesn't and you're wasting your time. either way with a game of this popularity there is simply no way you are not going to hear complaining, some will be baseless and some accurate, just like every other game.now that being said, I can not believe you have nothing negative to say about the game. you've played it since release but don't have a single thing to complain about? that just doesn't seem possible.
> 
> So we either get people like me, who are disappointed and can't bring themselves to enjoy the game for what it is - and then people like you who defend every thing about it whether it deserves defense or not. neither us are giving our full thoughts because we both are trying to prove a point: either it's good or bad. but just because you have chosen to like it overall, doesn't mean there aren't problems, and doesn't mean people aren't right in their assessment. the same works in reverse of course - just because i don't like it overall doesn't mean it didn't do things right.



I think you are missing how I defend the game, or the way I look at games. I'm not saying these people are wrong for having these opinions or that the game is infallible. I'm saying overall the game made me happy, and thats how I look at almost any game. Nothing is perfect, I can find faults in anygame out there. But I step back and ask myself, "is this fun?" If that answer is yes (even some horrible horrible games are fun) then thats just simply the answer. 

I've had my complaints with the game, but with something like 170 hours into the game and I still find it fun, thats far more hours than I put into most games and still find them fun. I defend the game because it pisses me off when people with 100 hours say they aren't getting their moneys worth. Or say you need millions of gold to get anywhere in the game (I had a friend make it into Act II Inf before the nerf without ever using the AH on a Barb). But the reason I end up defending it so much is also because this is a thread I visit to talk to people who enjoy the game, and it's just so full of trolling about people being sick of this and sick of that, I actually stopped coming here. Thats the first post I have made here in like a week, and this might be the last ever. It's simple, if you don't like the game, don't ruin the clubhouse, it sucks you don't enjoy the game, but I got many games I bought and didn't like. Or many products beyond games I have bought and been disappointed with, thats life, you get burned sometimes, just got to keep moving on.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 28, 2012)

It's nice to see people having wildly varying opinions and still remaining civil to each other. Thanks guys !!

How about if we state something we don't like in the game, and why changing it would improve the game (in your opionion)?
I'll start ...

I don't like the fact that the character's attributes (Str, Dex, etc.) are automatically assigned when you level up. If this was left up to the player, each build could be drastically different and would make for a more "personalized" hero. It would also mean you could have 5 monks (cough cough) and each one would have a potentially different play style, thus giving the game a lot more replayability.

IMO, making these kinds of "permanent" decisions on a character's stats is a cornerstone of RPGs.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> But the reason I end up defending it so much is also because this is a thread I visit to talk to people who enjoy the game, and it's just so full of trolling about people being sick of this and sick of that, I actually stopped coming here. Thats the first post I have made here in like a week, and this might be the last ever. It's simple, if you don't like the game, don't ruin the clubhouse, it sucks you don't enjoy the game, but I got many games I bought and didn't like. Or many products beyond games I have bought and been disappointed with, thats life, you get burned sometimes, just got to keep moving on.



Fair enough... I know how that feels and I purposely kept the majority of my bitching away from the clubhouse and TPU because of that. and yes, obviously the only option is to move on, but honestly having waited a decade for the game and having received this instead - I don't think i am dwelling on it too much really.

Diablo is quite literally my favorite game series of all time. Diablo 3 doesn't match what i consider reasonable expectations for the game. I think i have a right and I think it reasonable that I am a little peeved regarding what was actually released.

and you have to understand that I have had reservations since months before release, but every single time I was told I was wrong and had to shut up  (paraphrasing) for various reasons. before it was because it was not yet released, then it was because it was in release week, release month, now it's because people simply don't want to read it?

when have i earned the right to speak my mind about the game without simply being told "you're wrong", or "that opinion is not welcome here." ? I realize your last post was the culminating reaction to all the bitching you've seen up until now - but what about everyone who has kept their mouth shut since before release, simply to avoid upsetting people?

somehow I think creating a hate thread would be worse than just airing grievances in the existing thread... i may be wrong though. And honestly, I still feel very outnumbered here. the people expressing even a modicum of disappointment is minimal compared to those telling the first group to get lost. 

I don't think there is more bitching about the game when scaled to any other game - i think there are more people that are unwilling to read negative comments because they are too invested in liking d3. if they start reading negative comments and happen to agree with one, well what then? that's just my opinion of course, and doesn't fit everyone.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 28, 2012)

Everyone can express their opinion here at TPU (as long as it's within the guidelines) and in any thread they choose. In this case the D3 clubhouse IS the place to voice your pleasure/displeasure with the game.

We really don't want "The Happy D3 Owners Clubhouse" and "The Pissed-off D3 Owners Clubhouse" and would not allow it as it would simply be flaming and drama magnet threads.

Even though the discussions of varying opionions can get a bit long in the tooth (since it is a discussion based on opinion and not something tangible), it is what the clubhouses are here for. 

Carry on ...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 28, 2012)

AH prices are going down for everything, buy and sell profits have thus also gone down. 

As a (re)seller it's bad news for me, but as a buyer, obviously it's good news.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 28, 2012)

Kreij said:


> How about if we state something we don't like in the game, and why changing it would improve the game (in your opionion)?
> I'll start ...



IMO Storyline was good, but Storytelling isnt. They should have added more cutscenes. Diablo's questing system/style limits the storytelling of the game

Also the graphics look very, very outdated. I think the Graphics from Starcraft II's in-engine Cutscenes were alot better than the D3 Char Model in the Menus, it looks WarCraft-ish. Don't get me wrong, I know Diablo 3 is NOT about the graphics, But its 2012, a little quality boost would be nice.

Some animations sucks too, They should have added matching animations for skills and weapons like Dark Souls. Feels akward(as a Monk) walking around holding dual axes and when you attack the enemy, you punch them instead while the axes gets unwielded.

The Merchants really sucks compared to D2, You can never ever get good items from any merchant in the game. unless you craft.

I have about 300+ Hrs in the game, so far so good. It is worth the $60. 60/x>300 means I have spent less than $0.2 for every hour I've played. not bad. but the game could have been alot better.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 28, 2012)

I had an awesome time until Act 2 inferno... from then, the AH was much more fun then farming or going further in Act 2. After a while AH got boring... Having my friends stop playing doesn't help

AH literally added 10-15 hours more play time for me, and I really like the idea. Those people who don't like that fact that there is an AH, I'd definitively disagree on that


----------



## magibeg (Jul 28, 2012)

Well as soon as legendaries are better it should maybe get some more life again. Especially if the legendaries become easier to find. Because i find basically nothing.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 28, 2012)

idk since they made the drops better, I don't mind the drop rates THAT much. It's something else


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 29, 2012)

Im having fun farming my level 60 dh full mf for my low level barb. Really feels good when everything dies with one shot. Not sure why people torture themselves with Inferno. Theres always Hell and below to make you feel good.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 29, 2012)

n-ster said:


> idk since they made the drops better, I don't mind the drop rates THAT much. It's something else



The overall drop "rates" are fine. If we take a group and run Act4 Hell, once you get 5 NV rares drop like rain ... the problem is that it's not very often you can find anything useful to upgrade your character. 

Legendary and set items are supposed to be hard to find, but I have over 200 hours on my monk and I've only found one legendary and no set pieces. It's kind of tough to get a "set" together when in that many hours of gameplay you never even got one to start a set. 



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Im having fun farming my level 60 dh full mf for my low level barb. Really feels good when everything dies with one shot. Not sure why people torture themselves with Inferno. Theres always Hell and below to make you feel good.



This is true. If you drop back to a lower difficulty level you definitely feel like the hero you are supposed to be. Although if you don't want to farm for an alt, the odds of finding something awesome are even less.

It's a tough balancing act for a developer to try to keep up a players motivation for loot grinding and at the same time trying to not flood the market with unique and powerful items.

They could make a class of items that are high powered and characeter bound with a much better drop rate. The name of the item(s) could have the character name attached (ie. "Kreij's Flaming Katana of Mob Destruction") and only be used by that character or removed from the game (sold to a vendor or destroyed by the blacksmith for its component items).
That would at least make loot grinding more fun.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Legendary and set items are supposed to be hard to find, but I have over 200 hours on my monk and I've only found one legendary and no set pieces. It's kind of tough to get a "set" together when in that many hours of gameplay you never even got one to start a set.



I have less than 140 hours with my barbarian and I have found 4 legendary items already. 

All useless.


----------



## HTC (Jul 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> I have less than 140 hours with my barbarian and I have found 4 legendary items already.
> 
> All useless.



I found 2 in a row in act 4 hell (within about 5 minutes or so) in my latest run: 2 * 2 handed swords (lvl 56 and 59): both crap as usual 

Found about 10, so far. The only one with some interest was the Ouroborous (SP?) ring.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> the problem is that it's not very often you can find anything useful to upgrade your character.





entropy13 said:


> All useless.





HTC said:


> .. both crap as usual



Do I sense a trend here? 
Well at least other people are finding interesting stuff. Even if it's not useful it gives you a little motivation to keep hunting.


----------



## magibeg (Jul 29, 2012)

Good items just need to be found more often and bad less often. I hate going through inventory upon inventory of let downs. I'd rather find a crapton less rares and blues and instead find more gold. Then when something rare drops i'll actually start to care again.


----------



## HTC (Jul 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Do I sense a trend here?
> Well at least other people are finding interesting stuff. Even if it's not useful it gives you a little motivation to keep hunting.



Both items have interesting stats, for weapons: 1 has movement speed and gold find while the other has magic find. The problem is that both of them have less then 400 DPS, and they are 2 handed weapons.



magibeg said:


> Good items just need to be found more often and bad less often. I hate going through inventory upon inventory of let downs. *I'd rather find a crapton less rares and blues and instead find more gold.* Then when something rare drops i'll actually start to care again.



Agree with this.


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 30, 2012)

Good ol' GF sword.... if only it were as powerful as it was in D2 :~(

I'm keeping this find in hopes that it gets buffed on this upcoming patch that is going to add new legendaries.  They might not even do anything with the current legendaries though, maybe just add new ones that are actually good compared to rares.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 30, 2012)

The upcoming maintenance would take a very long time. And apparently there's something that will change with items and item drops...


----------



## HTC (Jul 30, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> The upcoming maintenance would take a very long time. *And apparently there's something that will change with items and item drops...*



Here's to hoping you're right, dude!

Also, if they increased the gold drop amounts would be great. I mean: in Hell act 4 killing 5 elites and then going to kill Diablo gives me about 2/3 as much gold as, in Inferno, killing 1 elite in cathedral lvl3, 2 or 3 more in Leoric's hunting grounds / manor, 4 or 5 in the festering woods, dunno how many in the cemetery and dunno how many to reach an kill the butcher.

It's much faster to do the Hell run then it is the Inferno run described above and i don't mean because the monsters are harder to kill (they are, but that's not the point): it's more grounds to cover which is why it takes much longer.

In Inferno difficulty, the gold drops should be noticeably higher then in Hell difficulty but, as the example above shows, that's not the case.

EDIT

Here are the 2 * 2 handed swords i mentioned earlier + 1 daibo that didn't get sold @ AH + a chest armor i just found (attachments): these are the only legendaries i have, @tm.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 30, 2012)

I got a Helm.

702 Armor, 116 Int, 4.5 Crit Chance, Open Socket, 57 Resist and 13% GF.

How much you think it will sell?

EDIT: posted in the AH for 35m BO, 20m Bid, damn I hope it sells


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 30, 2012)

haven't played in about a week, when it gets updated if they increase the drop rate I'll try it again, it needs pvp bad tho and theres still no eta.  
I can stand the farming if theres some kind of not super grinding activity to use the gear on.  
I also think NV should only apply to the four boss fights.  Don't always have the time or the willpower to do whole act runs, and would be more likely to play more often if I could log on, see someone I know, and just do the woods or seigbreaker and know I'm not just gonna get a bunch of non magics and blues, that in order to get a decent drop rate I have to grind for an hour.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2012)

HTC said:


> Here's to hoping you're right, dude!
> 
> Also, if they increased the gold drop amounts would be great. I mean: in Hell act 4 killing 5 elites and then going to kill Diablo gives me about 2/3 as much gold as, in Inferno, killing 1 elite in cathedral lvl3, 2 or 3 more in Leoric's hunting grounds / manor, 4 or 5 in the festering woods, dunno how many in the cemetery and dunno how many to reach an kill the butcher.
> 
> ...




If more gold dropped i bet prices would go up in the AH..  And as for 2h weapons i have had them with 100-900 leach and they never sell and you may as well give them to your AI.

Blizz needs to sort those 2h weapons out and double the leach and damage on them and they be a wanted item then as for now near everyone is just using 2 swords..

I used to love see some one use a 2h sword in D2.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 31, 2012)

I think AsRock is right.
The only reason to get more gold is to buy expensive stuff in theG AH.
If a ton more gold drops then the prices in the GAH would follow suit and become even more ridiculously  expensive, which would solve nothing.
IMO, putting a reasonable cap on what an item can be sold for would be a better solution.

As for 2H weapons ... all the stats on them have to come up so they are comparible to a pair of 1H'ers or they will never be very popular (or valuable).


----------



## HTC (Jul 31, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I think AsRock is right.
> The only reason to get more gold is to buy expensive stuff in theG AH.
> If a ton more gold drops then the prices in the GAH would follow suit and become even more ridiculously  expensive, which would solve nothing.
> IMO, putting a reasonable cap on what an item can be sold for would be a better solution.
> ...



I never said by how much the gold should raise: just that there should be a clear difference in the amounts each difficulty gives.

Right now, i can get "less then 10 gold" drop many times in Inferno difficulty (not counting goblins) but in this difficulty, the lowest amount should be like 50 and this is not counting the + gold gear nor the Nephalem bonus.

With the Nephalem bonus (just over +100% gold total), the max i get in act 1 inferno is just above 1300 gold. Maybe a raise to ... say ... 2000 gold in this act for the maximum should be enough.

This raise in the minimum + maximum should be enough, no?


Agree with your opinion of 2 handed weapons but would add something to it: because the speed of these weapons is far smaller, the dmg done must increase even more to compensate for this handicap.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jul 31, 2012)

Magic gear is a hit and miss situation with more miss than hit. I'd personally rather do runs with gold gear so I have a guarantee that the items on the AH are what I'm looking for. Not point settling for second best when your dumping 200hours+ into farming every month.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 31, 2012)

no sense in magic gear when the top most of the roll would be a legendary.. if you fail that roll, youd get a 6 affix rare.. complete with increase gold / health globe pickup with 10000 yards.


----------



## magibeg (Aug 2, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I think AsRock is right.
> The only reason to get more gold is to buy expensive stuff in theG AH.
> If a ton more gold drops then the prices in the GAH would follow suit and become even more ridiculously  expensive, which would solve nothing.
> IMO, putting a reasonable cap on what an item can be sold for would be a better solution.
> ...



Well when i mentioned about gold dropping I was more or less saying instead of dropping so many items (because soooooo much crap drops), drop less crappy items and drop more gold in such a way that overall value evens out (because you sell the crappy items for gold anyway).

But counteract the less items dropping with better rolls of course. So less items drop, more gold drops, if an item drop it has a higher chance of being useful.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 2, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Well when i mentioned about gold dropping I was more or less saying instead of dropping so many items (because soooooo much crap drops), drop less crappy items and drop more gold in such a way that overall value evens out (because you sell the crappy items for gold anyway).
> 
> But counteract the less items dropping with better rolls of course. So less items drop, more gold drops, if an item drop it has a higher chance of being useful.



Yea I agree with this


----------



## HTC (Aug 2, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Yea I agree with this



Ditto.


----------



## magibeg (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh no, the thread is dieing just like the game


----------



## Kreij (Aug 6, 2012)

I think once something new comes along the thread (and game) will pick up again.
This, of course, depends completely on what they do with the game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 6, 2012)

So what happened/turned everyone off the game anyway?

There were tons of people all about it around release time...


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So what happened/turned everyone off the game anyway?
> 
> There were tons of people all about it around release time...



The end game is non existent. You farm items just so you can farm them better. Dumb

And to a lesser extent, other games are out. Sales give people plenty to do. Better things than waste time farming..


----------



## Kreij (Aug 6, 2012)

Farming items has always been a staple of the Diablo series.
The problem is that you never find anything worth a crap. Even if you do find something you can use, it almost always is "marginally better" and you never get that "I found something awesome" feeling that is the catalyst and motivation to keep you farming.

I always liked farming set items. Getting a whole set gave you a feeling of accomplishment, even if it was not super powerful.
Has ANYONE found a complete set yet without using one of the AHs?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> ng a whole set gave you a feeling of accomplishment, even if it was not super powerful.
> Has ANYONE found a complete set yet without using one of the AHs?



Impossible, if someone farmed 24/7 since release its unlikely to have found a whole set.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 6, 2012)

That's my point.
Many TPU people have 100s of hours in the game.
Has ANYONE here found even two pieces of a set?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> That's my point.
> Many TPU people have 100s of hours in the game.
> Has ANYONE here found even two pieces of a set?



i've never found one


----------



## HTC (Aug 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> That's my point.
> Many TPU people have 100s of hours in the game.
> Has ANYONE here found even two pieces of a set?





Mussels said:


> i've never found one



The only one i've found thus far was the head piece of Immortal King's.

Found 10 or 11 legendaries, though: all crap, ofc.


----------



## gaximodo (Aug 7, 2012)

400 hours playing found almost a full box(tab) of legends, I completed that two 1-handed crossbows set, and found two tal rasha chest armors


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 7, 2012)

gaximodo said:


> 400 hours playing found almost a full box(tab) of legends, I completed that two 1-handed crossbows set, and found two tal rasha chest armors



400 hours? now that's commitment. let us psych eval you. Why do you still play? do you make money off the AH?


----------



## gaximodo (Aug 7, 2012)

stopped playing about 3 weeks ago, was on my holiday and i had my left foot injured and I had nothing else to do Lol.
And yes i did make some money off the AH.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, there IS something new, the profiles over at Battle.net. 

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Atomizer13-6323/


----------



## n-ster (Aug 7, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/NSTER-1691/

yea I stopped playing pretty early


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Mussels-1502/


----------



## dir_d (Aug 7, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/peppers-1642/

Meh, im starting to loose interest. 301MF with 5 stacks and i still dont find shit lol


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> That's my point.
> Many TPU people have 100s of hours in the game.
> Has ANYONE here found even two pieces of a set?



I keep finding inna's armor lol. And countless and pointless less uniques which i bet will not be found later if they make them better.


There is just left overs left to drop now it seems.. Games going down for sure as i replace already good gear no one wants to buy which makes me think they already have some thing comparable.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 7, 2012)

HTC said:


> The only one i've found thus far was the head piece of Immortal King's.
> Found 10 or 11 legendaries, though: all crap, ofc.



I've found one legendary and zero set pieces.
My character is wearing a set piece, but that because Urlyin gave it to me. 

Hopefully they make some changes as I really like the game. I just need some motivation to play again. Something new to do.
If they do PvP right that might be crazy fun.

@AsRock : The GAH had a ton of Inna stuff, so it must have a higher drop rate than other sets.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just do not understand why they are making is so hard to find items ... In D2 I found at least one good item about every 2-3 days if I really tried ....


----------



## HTC (Aug 7, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I've found one legendary and zero set pieces.
> My character is wearing a set piece, but that because Urlyin gave it to me.
> 
> Hopefully they make some changes as I really like the game. I just need some motivation to play again. Something new to do.
> ...



Ofc, i'm not counting the legendaries/set items i've bought until now. Currently, i'm using Sage's set boots with my wizard.


When i started, i made an Europe server wizard but Blizzard decided my character was best for America's server and changed it without me having an opinion on the matter: thanks Blizzard 

I've started a DH in Europe's server recently (hopefully, this character will stay @ Europe) and i've noticed that, unlike with the wizard where when i tried dodging an attack it rarely succeeded, with the DH i usually dodge and i'm not referring to the more dexterity = higher dodge ability: i think it's because with America's server i was getting pings from 210 to 280 on good days while @ Europe's server i get pings from 70 to 100 on good days.

I'm stuck @ Belial Nightmare, just like with the wizard but i think my tactic is working because i've almost succeeded killing him twice already: he had less then 1/5th life left on both occasions when i got killed.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 7, 2012)

HTC said:


> I'm stuck @ Belial Nightmare, just like with the wizard but i think my tactic is working because i've almost succeeded killing him twice already: he had less then 1/5th life left on both occasions when i got killed.



If you need help progressing just add me, it's more fun to help out others than farm.
Zehnsucht #2150
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Zehnsucht-2150/hero/1904115
(I'm not über geared, just got to Act 4 solo).


----------



## HTC (Aug 7, 2012)

Zehnsucht said:


> If you need help progressing just add me, it's more fun to help out others than farm.
> Zehnsucht #2150
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Zehnsucht-2150/hero/1904115
> (I'm not über geared, just got to Act 4 solo).



Thank you very much for the offer but i just passed him: only took 2 more tries since my previous post.

I've yet to play multiplayer, so far, by option.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, cool  
Belial is probably the hardest boss before inferno, in inferno Ghom is retarded hard.


----------



## HTC (Aug 7, 2012)

Zehnsucht said:


> Ok, cool
> Belial is probably the hardest boss before inferno, in inferno Ghom is retarded hard.



Only got to reach Ghom in Inferno because of that exploit with wizards and that's the only time i managed to get it to work in act 3. Ofc, with my luck, i had to get ready for work so i stopped right after Ghom. Before the exploit, i managed to reach act 3 and a bit from the start.

With the wizard in Nightmare, it took a "few" more tries to defeat Belial, as i mentioned in the below post:



HTC said:


> Currently, i'm stuck in Nightmare's Belial: can't seem to get past him  Have tried heaps of combos with different skills / runes, even using a shield instead of a magic source but still no
> 
> Anyone have any tips for a wizard against Belial?
> 
> ...


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Aug 7, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> I just do not understand why they are making is so hard to find items ... In D2 I found at least one good item about every 2-3 days if I really tried ....



^This

In D2, you find a legendary/set (good or not) every 1-3 days. Most of the time you can use those items when you try other builds or trade them. There are some unuseable sets/legendaries, but for the most part, most of them are good for noobs or pros.

In D3, i found 2 set items (one was worthless king's glove. the other was a semi-useful for noob tal rasha belt) in 300 hours and about 8 legendaries (all useless except for Ouromoru Amulet [had loh, AR, critical chance, but no slot -.-])

Frankly... finding 1 good in 300 hours blows.

The equipment slots, I think I only found 1 good item from farming. The rest I had to buy on AH.

I have 13mill gold and I cant afford high end 1handers with loh and arcane power on crit with 800 DMG+.

I havnt logged on D3 for about 4 days... I stopped checking AH. 

Looking forward to GW2 ...


----------



## gaximodo (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol was it really that hard like u guys described


----------



## gaximodo (Aug 8, 2012)

I mean I killed belial inferno without farming and using the ah (pre1.03 post ss nerf)and made at least 300m (and 150 bucks)with400 hours of playing with 93 mf (150 if I remembered to switch helmet and ammy)


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 8, 2012)

Balial is not very hard, just dodge the green pools.
Ghom on the other hand...


----------



## gaximodo (Aug 8, 2012)

Ghom was one of the easiest pre1.03, and he didnt get alot better for a Dh post1.03. The only challenging boss in d3 was rakanoth pre1.03. I didnt use the ah until I got to the cursed tower. and dodging belial's attacks is a piece of cake. The challenge is get pass phase 2. remember pre1.03 the snakes hit 3 times harder and I didn't use the ah at the stage

I wish they can bring that rakanoth back and I wanna see what I can do with my current gears. Took me 2 hours to find how to kill him with no res and 25k dps lol


----------



## HTC (Aug 9, 2012)

Zehnsucht said:


> Balial is not very hard, just dodge the green pools.
> Ghom on the other hand...





gaximodo said:


> Ghom was one of the easiest pre1.03, and he didnt get alot better for a Dh post1.03. The only challenging boss in d3 was rakanoth pre1.03. I didnt use the ah until I got to the cursed tower. *and dodging belial's attacks is a piece of cake.* The challenge is get pass phase 2. remember pre1.03 the snakes hit 3 times harder and I didn't use the ah at the stage
> 
> I wish they can bring that rakanoth back and I wanna see what I can do with my current gears. Took me 2 hours to find how to kill him with no res and 25k dps lol



That depends on your ping, IMO.

Try it again with a ping of over 200: you'll find the poison pools to be much harder to avoid.


----------



## gaximodo (Aug 9, 2012)

my ping was never under200


----------



## gaximodo (Aug 9, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LenoIndex-6831/


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 9, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ZenZim-1893/hero/859773

Mostly my loot gear. Also I have a source I switch out depending on act.

With Follower and NV I am at 310% MF. Can farm act I/II have to lower MF and up resists for Act III. So pretty much just loot act II because I can do it so much faster.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 10, 2012)

http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/securityupdate.html


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Aug 10, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/securityupdate.html



Servers exploits, bots, hacks, dupes and now this?

Bankruptcy of the lie of "always online, always secure".


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 10, 2012)

Every time I make a good complected password and finally remember it, server comprimises happen and I have to change that good complected password to something else.


----------



## repsol23 (Aug 10, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Every time I make a good complected password and finally remember it, server comprimises happen and I have to change that good complected password to something else.



^+1

My sentiments exactly!!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 10, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6923456/104_Systems_Preview-8_10_2012

If you haven;t seen this yet, check it out. Some great needed changes coming. Although I am a little worried it may become to easy. I am happy about the COOP fixes.

No more invuln minons!!
No more shared GF/MF!
Legendary Buff
i61,i62,i63 Weapon Buffs
Useless rune skill buffs!
No more enrage timers!
No more auto heal for Gold Elites!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6923456/104_Systems_Preview-8_10_2012
> 
> If you haven;t seen this yet, check it out. Some great needed changes coming. Although I am a little worried it may become to easy. I am happy about the COOP fixes.
> 
> ...





> No more shared GF/MF!



Well that sucks as that i thought was a good feature as it stopped people grabbing and all so gave a chance for the longer range chars to actually pick some thing up.

And i like the idea of MF shared my self as you have to play cooperatively with others and get them do the same thing which i though was good..


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 11, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Thakkerson-6893/
I have over 14k elite kills, and the best item I got was not even a rare


----------



## darkangel0504 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Thakkerson-6893/
> I have over 14k elite kills, and the best item I got was not even a rare
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/Thakkerson/sword.png



that's a pity


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Thakkerson-6893/
> I have over 14k elite kills, and the best item I got was not even a rare
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/Thakkerson/sword.png




You would think time would be the answer the chance of getting a good item,  however i had mine about 3 weeks ago and inferno act 1 then was pretty tough for my DH but out the main gate 1st bunch of bad guys not even elites dropped a armor with stats like 220 str, 150 vit, 77 res +2 sockets.

I probably shouldn't but i sold it and went for 44 mill.  And still not come across any thing near it again even though i fly though act 1 inferno with no issue what so ever..

It's just plain luck if you get any thing and with all the bots which running on D3 is spoiling the game for those who honestly play the game and sure the game would be much better if they could solve that issue once for all.  I will not buy stuff of RMAH for a few reasons and surly not going to if there is a chance of one of these lame ass cheating mofo's are running bot(s) as this would only support them and not actually help against the issue.

Sad part is my DH don't stand a chance in act 2 once in closed area's which is pretty dam sad for how much i have put in to the char.

I am up for them making it easier IF done right but like some one else was thinking  i think they be making it to easy.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Aug 12, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Well that sucks as that i thought was a good feature as it stopped people grabbing and all so gave a chance for the longer range chars to actually pick some thing up
> 
> And i like the idea of MF shared my self as you have to play cooperatively with others and get them do the same thing which i though was good..



Shared gold find and magic find means averaging gf and mf of party members, not sharing loot.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 12, 2012)

will be interesting to see how the reg monsters are harder drop better loot works out


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 14, 2012)

darkangel0504 said:


> that's a pity


Well there are a few good rolls throughout, but those one handed stuff sells faster.

Savage onehanded of (insert elemental damage or Death affix) sells for like 1.5 - 3m ea.

Grim onehanded of (insert elemental damage or Death affix) sells for like 10m - 15m ea.

That one I posted I got a few months ago where prices were still high. Sold it for like 60m.

While 150+ mainstat, 60+ ARs armors took weeks before selling em.


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

Found around 6 legendaries in my time of around 150 hours of gaing...all of them except one was crap.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 14, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Shared gold find and magic find means averaging gf and mf of party members, not sharing loot.



Yes i just read it wrong at the time lol..



mav2000 said:


> Found around 6 legendaries in my time of around 150 hours of gaing...all of them except one was crap.



Well i can honestly say i never had a good one of those. And took way more than 150h to find 6 lol.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Aug 14, 2012)

im just tired...

i farm act 1-2 and occasional act 3. i cant find weapons upgrade for my wizard.

im using a 2hander 1100 dps, 80cit for kiting and a 550 dps, 700 loh 1hander for critical mass.

i've been trying to find a 1hander with 800+dps, arcane power on crit and at least 500 loh. I just cant find it. THe ones on the auction house costs 10mill+, which is pretty much all my gold. Most of the time, I cant even win the auctions.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 15, 2012)

mav2000 said:


> Found around 6 legendaries in my time of around 150 hours of gaing...all of them except one was crap.



salvage those ilvl61 and above.. Fiery Brimstones' price just ballooned up lately.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 16, 2012)

Hye guys, I was looking at that yesterday. I have the lastest driver, Computer is way overkill for D3, but I'm getting some lag spike, and when it happen, I see my GPU usage drop from 80-95% to 50%, and I get some lag.. really frustrating xD


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hye guys, I was looking at that yesterday. I have the lastest driver, Computer is way overkill for D3, but I'm getting some lag spike, and when it happen, I see my GPU usage drop from 80-95% to 50%, and I get some lag.. really frustrating xD



CPU/HDD lag. possible even internet lag, with D3 being online.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 20, 2012)

1.04 Class changes



Spoiler






> *Barbarian*
> 
> •Bash Now Generates 8 Fury per attack (up from 6) and deals 165% weapon damage (up from 150%)
> ◦Onslaught : Add 2 reverberations that cause 25% (up from 23%) weapon damage per strike. Removes the chance for Knockback.
> ...


----------



## AsRock (Aug 20, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hye guys, I was looking at that yesterday. I have the lastest driver, Computer is way overkill for D3, but I'm getting some lag spike, and when it happen, I see my GPU usage drop from 80-95% to 50%, and I get some lag.. really frustrating xD


I installed 12.3 drivers and those issue's have gone for me.. I used to get terrible slows to the point i was getting 3-10fps..



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> 1.04 Class changes



As if the barb has to be any stronger lol.


----------



## HTC (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's a video with some of the new legendary items changes.

Here's the page with some of the changes.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 20, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> 1.04 Class changes



Wow all i see is "up from xx", its a big buff to everyone




HTC said:


> Here's a video with some of the new legendary items changes.
> 
> Here's the page with some of the changes.



Thats really cool, too bad it wasnt like that from the start


----------



## HTC (Aug 20, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Wow all i see is "up from xx", its a big buff to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree: better late then never, i guess!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2012)

I bet they are rolling out simple changes (on their side), that make some players come back and use the RMAH some more.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 20, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> I bet they are rolling out simple changes (on their side), that make some players come back and use the RMAH some more.



Yeah, here's hoping I get lucky and get to make some money.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Paragon System*

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6968517/Introducing_the_Paragon_System-8_20_2012


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 20, 2012)

^ Beat me to it.

Well it looks freaking awesome.

Can't wait to drop MF/GF items and swap for pure DPS as I level paragon. Basically every 5-6 levels for me will be 1 MF item I can change.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2012)

> It can be demoralizing to play for an hour, not get any drops, and also be out a big chunk of gold from repair costs. Your play session may not only end without an upgrade, it can wind up being a net loss.




Really..that's why I stopped playing...at least Blizzard admits to the problem as a problem...


So now:



> Here’s how it works:
> •After you hit level 60, any further experience you earn from killing monsters will begin to count toward Paragon levels
> 
> •There are 100 Paragon levels
> ...



~Snip~


OMG, level 159! 



> To support the new system, Nephalem Valor (NV) will now also provide a 15% experience bonus per stack, applicable toward Paragon levels. The first Paragon level should take about as long as it took most players to get from level 59 to 60, and the experience requirement will rise from there. The time to reach the upper Paragon levels approximates the long-term time investment required to get a level 99 character in Diablo II.




Honestly, sounds good. So now, I won't have to grind for loot that won't come, and just end uo costing me gold, and, I'll get rewarded for the time spent playing.

Sounds good to me, little rewards like that have kept me plating for 400+ hours in BF3.

Now, some new maps and quests would be great too...


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 20, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I installed 12.3 drivers and those issue's have gone for me.. I used to get terrible slows to the point i was getting 3-10fps..
> 
> 
> 
> As if the barb has to be any stronger lol.



I was on 12.2, tried 12.3 and 12.4, now I'm on the 12.6 WHQL, always get this, a a begining of a game, and sometimes after too. it's quite anoying.



Mussels said:


> CPU/HDD lag. possible even internet lag, with D3 being online.



I guess I will try with a  wire to see. I'm on wireless N, but been playing WoW, BF3, starcraft 2 and never had any lag.


CPU, I doubt, i5 2500k @ 4.7ghz, always been running fine xD. For HDD' I'll  give a shot on the SSD instead of the 1Tb WB Black.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 20, 2012)

well blizz you've at least piqued my interest to give the game another shot once the new patch drops, don't F' it up.  ANd get PvP out!


----------



## HTC (Aug 20, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> well blizz you've at least piqued my interest to give the game another shot once the new patch drops, don't F' it up.  *ANd get PvP out!*



*If it comes on time*, that should be patch 1.922275: if it doesn't come on time ...

It should, therefore, be just around the corner ...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 21, 2012)

full patch notes. get ready for some awesome fixes.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6368188147?page=1#1

except energy twister, I dont like that so much. haha

TLDR; Good patch, if you gave up on Diablo this might be worth checking out!

GENERAL
New System added: Paragon Levels
After a player reaches level 60, killing monsters and completing combat challenge streaks (Killing Blow, Massacre, etc) will begin to award experience towards Paragon levels
There are 100 Paragon levels
Every Paragon level will reward you with:
Core stats such as Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, and Vitality in amounts similar to what you'd gain from a normal level
3% Magic Find and 3% Gold Find

In addition, a distinctive border will surround your character portrait in the in-game party frame to denote your Paragon progression, with a new frame earned after every ten levels. Your Paragon level will also be visible to other players wherever your normal level is shown.

Pets with passive life regeneration (most notably Followers, Zombie Dogs, and Gargantuans) have had their life regeneration greatly increased from levels 30-60
Nephalem Valor now grants +15% Bonus Experience per stack, as well as +15% to Magic Find and Gold Find
Magic Find will now cap at 300% (Nephalem Valor bonuses will still stack beyond this cap)
Magic Find is no longer averaged among all players in a multiplayer game
Players can now disable or enable music in the Sound Options
Additional Sound Options including Sound Output and Speaker Setup has been added
A new tutorial about "Elective Mode" will now appear when a player enters Nightmare, Hell, or Inferno difficulty for the first time


ACHIEVEMENTS

Bug Fixes
The achievement "Espionage" can now be completed as the Battlefield Reports lore can now drop in Act III
The achievement "A Unique Collection" can now be completed (see the Bug Fixes in the Monsters section for more information)
The "Kill Diablo" criteria for the achievement "Death From Afar" has been removed


AUCTION HOUSE
Auctions can now be cancelled at any point so long as they do not have any active bids
Number of "Preferred Stats" allowed per search increased from 3 to 6
Number of digits allowed in the "Min Value" field for equipment searches increased from 3 to 5
"Minimum Damage" has been replaced with "Average Damage" as a searchable stat
Bonus damage is calculated as the Average Damage: (Min Damage + Max Damage) / 2
For example, searching for a Bonus Damage of 12 will find an item with 10-14 damage, 12 minimum damage, or 24 maximum damage

Stat increases which come from slotted gems are no longer taken into account when searching for equipment
Armor, DPS, Buyout, and Time Left columns are now sortable in the Search tab
The maximum stack size of gold per listing has been increased from 100,000 to 1,000,000
The following message has been added to the Item Purchase screen: "Item properties and values may change over time due to game balancing"
Description text has been added or improved for several error messages

UI Improvements
Tooltips have been added for items in the Completed tab
Tooltips have been added for commodities
Item Compare tooltips have been added to the Recommended Items page
The listing price of unsold and cancelled auctions will now display in the Completed tab
The Auctions tab and Completed tab will now refresh when a player’s item has been purchased

Bug Fixes
Auction house search filters are now no longer case sensitive
Players can now search for stats on Legendary items
"Attack Speed" is now a searchable affix for quivers
"Chance to Blind on Hit" is now a searchable affix for amulets
Items with the "Level Requirement Reduced" affix will now properly appear in search results when specifying the level range
Searches will now properly filter results according to the set Minimum and Maximum values for "Life per Spirit Spent"
Witch doctor’s Corpse Spider bonus is now listed when searching for mojos
The Recommended Items page will now display quivers for demon hunters even if the player has a two-handed ranged weapon equipped


BATTLE.NET
The "Report Spam" option is now available in the main menu when right-clicking on a player's name (rather than being hidden in the "Report" sub-menu)
Reporting another player for chat spam using "Report Spam" option will now also temporarily mute that player for the duration of your login session
Reporting another player for friend request spam using the "Report Spam" option in the Friends List will now also automatically decline that player’s friend request
The Quick Join window has been improved
More information about Global Play (and its restrictions) has been added to the Account tab
The game will now display both on the login and character select screen which region a player is currently logging into

Chat
Clicking on achievement toasts will now provide more information about the achievement
The Public chat menu will now indicate which channels a player has already joined
/who and /invite commands can now be used in all channels
"DND" and "AFK" tags have been added to the "You are now Busy" and "You are now Away" status messages (respectively)
Shift-left-clicking on a player’s name will now display the following information: [Name]: [Level][Mode][Class] – [Act (difficulty)] (i.e. "[Pixie]: Level 45 Hardcore Barbarian – Act I (Nightmare)")
Chat Channel and Party message formatting has been updated

Bug Fixes
Fixed a bug that caused items from the Normal gold auction house to display in the Hardcore gold auction house when a player switched between characters during periods of high latency
The chat commands /p and /party now work correctly when joining Public Games
Fixed a crash that could occur when clicking on a link to a fake item that contained more sockets than is possible


BOSSES
Boss rooms have been standardized so that, after the boss fight is complete, players will always be able to do the following:
Use Town Portal to leave the room
Re-enter the room again via Town Portal as well as the room's entrance portal

Maghda
Abilities
Insect Swarm
Projectiles can now be slowed

Ghom
Abilities
Breath Attack
Pets and Followers should now only take 10% damage from the breath attack

Gas Cloud
The rate at which Ghom spawns Gas Clouds has been reduced by approximately 20%
The cooldown on Ghom's Gas Cloud attack has been increased from 6-10 seconds to 10-13 seconds
Pets and Followers should now only take 5% damage from Gas Clouds

Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue where certain movement skills were granting immunity to Ghom's gas clouds if cast while inside the cloud (and if the player never left the cloud’s area of effect)

Cydaea
Bug Fixes
Players can no longer bypass the chains that appear during the "Heart of Sin: Kill the Daughters" event

Azmodan
Abilities
Fire Ball
Projectiles can now be slowed

Izual
Bug Fixes
Skipping Izual's cut-scene should no longer cause players to become trapped behind his ice barrier
Fixed a bug where Izual’s Charge attack would not do any damage
Fixed a bug where Izual’s Charge attack could damage players twice
Fixed a bug where Izual could become immune to damage when at 30% health under rare circumstances

Rakanoth
Bug Fixes
Rakanoth is now properly immune to crowd control effects when enraged in Inferno difficulty

Diablo
Bug Fixes
Diablo's Bone Cage debuff will now be properly removed from the player during a phase transition if the cut-scene is skipped
Fixed an issue where triggering a phase transition while grasped by Diablo could cause both the player and Diablo to become temporarily invisible
Fixed an issue that caused Diablo to not summon Shadow Clones of the player if Seven-Sided Strike was cast at the appropriate time


CRAFTING
A repair tab has been added to the Blacksmith

Bug Fixes
Gem-combine designs for Amethysts and Emeralds should no longer contain typos


FOLLOWERS
The last follower a player had active in a single-player game will now be restored automatically after leaving a multiplayer game
The frequency of follower dialog has been reduced


ITEMS
All level 60- 62 damage affixes have had their Minimum and Maximum top-end damage values increased
Level 63 items will still roll the highest potential damage values in the game, but the damage difference between level 60-62 items and level 63 items just won’t be as dramatic as it was before
Note: This will only impact items created or dropped after patch 1.0.4

Two-handed melee weapons have made more viable:
Two-handed melee weapons can now roll their own affixes for core stats as well as higher damage values (as compared to one-handed melee weapons)
Core stat values have been increased by approximately 70%
Note: This does not affect two-handed ranged weapons

Additional affix changes for two-handed melee weapons include:
+ Crit Damage, Life on Hit, Life After Each Kill, and Life Steal values can now roll up to 200%
Note: This does not affect two-handed ranged weapons

Note: These changes will only impact items created or dropped after patch 1.0.4

All off-hand items (mojos, orbs, quivers, shields) can now roll Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, and Vitality in the same ranges as Armor and Weapons
Note: This will only affect off-hand items created or dropped after patch 1.0.4

Off-hands can now roll Reduced Level Requirement
Drop rate on quivers has been reduced
+MaxFury and +MaxSpirit will no longer roll on ranged weapons
Max Block amount on shields with an item level of 59 and higher has been changed so they all provide the same amount of Max Block
Repair costs have been reduced by up to 25% for item levels between 53 and 63
Weapon racks have had their weapon drop rate restored to 100%, though weapons are more likely be of Common quality (white or grey items)
Destructible objects now have a chance to drop items again
The text color of gems, potions, crafting pages and tomes dropped on the ground has been changed from white to light blue
The maximum stack size of gems has been increased from 30 to 100
The gem drop sound effect is now more noticeable

Legendary Items
Significant changes have been made to Legendary items:
Custom proc effects have been added to over 50 Legendary items and Set item bonuses
All Legendary items will now roll with at least one of the following affixes to ensure that their DPS is viable: +Elemental Damage, +Attack Speed, +Critical Damage, +%damage, Has Sockets
Affix values on Legendary items are no longer demoted and will now roll at their maximum potential
Many lower level Legendary items have had their affix count increased to 6
Legendary items based on Uniques from previous Diablo games have received a tuning pass to make their stats more reflective of their ancestors
The chance for a Legendary item to drop that's below an item level of 50 has been increased
Item level 63 Legendary items have been added to the game
Legendary Sets:
All item level 61 set pieces have been increased to item level 63 (excluding rings and amulets), and had their base item changed from late Hell/early Inferno to late Inferno
Class-specific sets are now guaranteed to have the class’s core stat on every item in the set

Summoned Creatures:
Creatures summoned by Legendary item procs should now follow the player or Follower with the item equipped
Creatures summoned by Legendary item procs should now have combat awareness similar to Followers
Creatures summoned by Legendary item procs should now their level determined by the Legendary item level

Please note that these changes will only apply to new Legendary items that drop or are created after patch 1.0.4. Legendary items which dropped or were created prior to patch 1.0.4 will remain unchanged (this also applies to items which have not been identified yet). To distinguish these items from one another, new Legendary items will have slightly different names and appearances from those dropped or created prior to 1.0.4.

Vendors
Squirt the Peddler has permanently moved from the Caldeum Bazaar up to the Hidden Camp, as she heard people liked buying Health Potions up there

Bug Fixes
Legendary items (pre- and post-1.0.4) with the +Attack Speed affix should now work correctly
Items with +Chance to Stun on Hit now have the suffix "of Staggering" instead of "of Devastation"
Multiple chests that had a small chance of dropping loot into unreachable locations have been repositioned slightly to prevent this from happening
Fixed a bug where Normal chests found in Bastion keep were dropping items from too low of a treasure class (these chests will now drop the same class of items as other Normal chests throughout the game)
Fixed a bug that allowed players to see properties of unidentified items


MONSTERS
Monsters across the game have had a pass to make their experience and loot rewards more proportional to the effort required to kill them
For example, Imps and Tormented Stingers grant less XP and drop less items, but Lacuni Warriors grant increased XP and drop more items

Experience awarded by level 61-63 monsters has been increased by approximately 60%
Normal monsters should now drop Magic (blue) items and Rare (yellow) items approximately 4 times more than before
Bonus health granted to monsters in co-op games has been reduced to 75% per additional player for all difficulties:
Normal: (no change)
Nightmare: 85% → 75%
Hell: 95% → 75%
Inferno: 105% → 75%

Monster damage and health and drop rates has been adjusted for Inferno as follows:
Normal monsters now have a greatly increased chance to drop Magic (blue) and Rare (yellow) items
Act I
Elite monster health reduced by 11%

Act II
Normal monster health increased by 4%
Elite monster health reduced by 8%
Overall damage done by all monsters reduced by 8%

Act III and Act IV
Normal monster health increased by 10%
Elite monster health reduced by 2.5%
Overall damage done by all monsters reduced by 15%

Spine Hewer, Skeletal Reaper, Skull Cleaver, and Swift Skull Cleaver damage has been reduced by approximately 37%
Sarkoth <Hoarder of Treasure> has had his loot quality and health adjusted slightly
Quill Fiends in the Dank Cellar will now drop less additional gold (but will still drop more than other Quill Fiends) and should now properly turn hostile when confronted by a player
Blood Clan Ranged monsters should now run away less often and for shorter distances
Moon Clan Ranged monsters should now run away for shorter distances
Snakeman Casters now have a melee attack
Snakeman Casters' Electric Burst now has a max channeling duration of 7 seconds
Rockworms should now burrow less frequently after unburrowing, and will unburrow more quickly after burrowing
Succubus blood star projectiles can now be slowed
Brickhouse monsters (e.g. Demonic Tremors) should now Arm Shields and enrage less often, and will no longer gain an increase in damage while enraged
Possessed monsters can no longer spawn with the Illusionist affix
Fast mummies (Betrayed, Accursed, and Reviled) can no longer spawn with the Illusionist affix
Pets and Followers should now only take 10% damage from a Fast mummy's Poison Death Cloud
Heralds of Pestilence no longer attack pets and Followers
The first and third levels of Leoric’s Dungeon now have a total of five Uniques that can be spawned
Reduced the chance of a skeletal Rare pack to spawn in the Cemetery of the Forsaken from 50% to 20%
The lone Champion Shaman in the Demonic Trebuchet is no longer considered a Champion
The treasure goblin spawn has been removed from the Road to Alcarnus

Champions and Rares
Champion and Rare monsters will no longer enrage after prolonged combat, and they will no longer heal to full health after not being engaged
Jailer can now no longer appear with Knockback, Nightmarish, or Vortex
Invulnerable Minions has been removed as a possible affix
Fire Chains damage has been reduced by 20%
Nightmarish monsters will now make players immune to Fear for 6 seconds after the Fear is cast on the player
Plagued, Frozen, and Mortar monsters will now do only 10% of their damage to pets and Followers
Shielding monsters will no longer shield if they are the last monster left in the area, and only one monster in a given pack can be shielded at a time
The spawn points of Arcane Enchanted beams have been adjusted slightly to be more spread out, and their damage has been reduced by approximately 30%
Champion and Rare Fallen Lunatics have been removed from both Zoltun Kulle dungeons
Swarm monsters now have a more pronounced Champion and Rare appearance

Bug Fixes
Mortar monster projectiles should no longer be aimed within the monster's dead zone
Waller monsters can no longer spawn walls on top of players
Plagued, Arcane Enchanted, and Electrified minions no longer have resistance to Poison, Arcane, or Lightning damage (respectively)
Dark Moon Shaman Champions and Rares now correctly show their affixes
Dark Moon Shaman’s Empower ability will now properly reduces all types of incoming damage
Oppressors' Charge attack will no longer deal damage to players twice
Berserkers now have the proper "blue glow" of Champions
The Champion pack at the end of Kyr the Weaponsmith's event "A Reputation Restored" will now drop loot and give experience
The common and Champion skeletons that spawn from the treasure chest during the zombie ambush event in Act I, Cathedral level 4 will now drop loot and give experience
The Goatman Ambush event in the Fields of Misery will now properly spawn a full pack of Champions (instead of just one Champion)
The Aspect of Terror will now drop at least one Magic (blue) item, and its clones will now only drop health globes
The Flying Molok can no longer turn invisible and become un-targetable
The Bloated Malachor’s damage has been normalized to be in line with the rest of his other monster variants
Killing Sardar's illusions will no longer trigger quest completion for "Sardar’s Treasure: Kill Sardar"; the quest will now properly complete when Sardar is slain (this is because Sardar is no longer an Illusionist, and will now only spawn with Vampiric and Nightmarish affixes)
It should now be significantly easier to dodge Triune Berserker Power Hits
Damage over time spells will no longer prevent certain monsters from dropping health globes
A player who is killed by a monster's Reflect Damage affix will now be able to release his or her corpse and be resurrected by other players
Fixed a bug that allowed monsters with multiple affix powers to sometimes to ignore the cooldown timers of those powers
Fixed a bug where several Unique monsters could not spawn in Act II – The Howling Plateau (this fix now allows players to finish the achievement “A Unique Collection”)


QUESTS
Players will now receive full experience and gold rewards for completing quests for the first time in Nightmare, Hell, and Inferno difficulties
Players will no longer receive a quest reward after opening the entrance to the Waterlogged Passage; instead, they will now receive the reward after completing the step "Kill Gavin the Thief" instead (which occurs slightly after)

Bug Fixes
The Quest Select window will now always display the most recently completed quest or quest step, as well as all resumable steps leading up to that point
"Trailing the Coven: Talk to Karyna" will now automatically update for players to "Trailing the Coven: Find the Khazra Staff" (even if they have not yet talked to Karyna) when triggering the Lost Wagon scene
This is to ensure that players are able to receive a quest reward when clicking on the wagon

Players no longer receive Town Portal as a reward during repeated completions of the quest "A Shattered Crown: Take the Skeleton King's crown from the Chancellor's Altar" and will now receive gold and experience
Players can no longer disrupt the rituals during "The Crumbling Tower: Explore the Lyceum," which used to prevent players from completing the event
Vendel the Armorsmith can no longer be killed by the environment during the event "The Scavenged Scabbard"
Skipping the cut-scene during the quest "A Royal Audience: Talk to Emperor Hakan II" as quickly as possible will no longer prevent the quest objective from being updated
The matchmaking cut-off point for the quest “The Light of Hope” has been adjusted slightly


USER INTERFACE
The ability to drag-and-drop skills in Elective Mode will now only be enabled while the Skill window is open
Resist values are now taken into consideration when calculating the item comparison "Protection" value
When a player cancels out of a Trade window, any items that are under the player's cursor will also be cancelled
A two-second delay will now occur when clicking "Accept" in a Trade window if either player makes any changes to their offering

Bug Fixes
Holding CTRL while mousing over an item on the ground that has socketed gems will no longer cause that item to appear unsocketed
Players will no longer get disconnected from the game if their Mouse Wheel is bound to the function "Close All Open Windows"


MAC
Retina Displays are now fully supported
Game resolutions which match Mac screen aspect ratios now offered
Switching between Windowed and Fullscreen modes is now faster
Added a "Help" menu so players can more quickly navigate to relevant support pages
Added a menu item which allows players to copy system information to their Clipboard
Added a menu item to reveal various games files and folders in Finder

Bug Fixes
Selecting the default resolution settings in Video Options will now correctly reset the resolution
Changing the resolution settings while in Windowed (Fullscreen) mode will now properly change the resolution


BUG FIXES
Level 60 characters will no longer receive a "+XP" message when looting a new lore journal
Decreased the chance for multiple Sigil rooms in the Gardens of Hope (Tier 2) to spawn at once
Fixed a bug that was causing some tiles in the Holy Sanctum not to spawn, preventing players from being able to access the room's treasure chest


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome I may come back and try to get to lvl 60 now.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 21, 2012)

lol Ruby hoarders abound. Price just blew from hundreds to a couple of thousands XD just after the Paragon announcement.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2012)

1.04 USA server is now up.

We will be performing scheduled maintenance for Diablo III starting tomorrow (8/21) at 3:00 a.m. PDT in order to deploy patch 1.0.4. We anticipate that maintenance will conclude and that all services will be available by approximately 1:00 p.m. PDT. Patch notes are available below.

Important: Please note that you will not be prompted to download patch 1.0.4 until the patch is live in your home region. If you are logging in from a European or Asian client, you will need to wait for this patch to release in that region before it can be installed. Additionally, if your home region is the Americas, you will be unable to log into Europe or Asia using Global Play after patch 1.0.4 is live until those regions have also patched. 

For reference, here are the scheduled maintenance times for each region:

The Americas: 3:00 a.m. PDT to 1:00 p.m. PDT (8/21)
Europe: 8:00 p.m. PDT (8/21) to 6:00 a.m. PDT (8/22)
Asia: 11:00 a.m. PDT to 11:00 p.m. PDT (8/22)

link
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6368188147#1


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 21, 2012)

Did my first act i run in forever, was better.
was a bit dissapointed, was hoping my all the exp i had earned would count towards the paragon levels.
already had a nice two hander and lvl 62 1 hander drop


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 21, 2012)

Squeezed up to level 3 paragon on go live.. took like 3 and half hour to reach it.. Adds something like around 1.5m exp for every next level (started off 7m to reach level 1, then 8.5m to reach level 2, 10m so on and so forth.. 






Btw, this is wearing a ruby gem on the helm. I highly suggest to slap your helm with the best one you can get your mits on to.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 22, 2012)

played for the 1st time since patch came out, i must say the drop rates are a little better and I seem to be gathering gold at a good pace.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> played for the 1st time since patch came out, i must say the drop rates are a little better and I seem to be gathering gold at a good pace.



Did the update make it worth a reinstall?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 22, 2012)

well my monk has no GF/MF on his gear and after almost 3 hours in Act 1 i found 2 ilvl 63 rares and several 62's.  gold was decent too as i made almost 100K but spent it on pots from the vendor above the caverns that rarely appears.  Also i found something to spend my $11 on, i bought 9 million gold and geared both my characters to be able to farm ALL of act 1 now instead of the first cpl of quests.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did the update make it worth a reinstall?


Yes if you enjoyed the game 

This update also make the Elite/Champion packs easier to deal with, since they have less HP now.
I couldn't count the number of times I died with the mob at like 5% HP before lol.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 22, 2012)

Umm, I know what I will do tonight


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 22, 2012)

So all Blizzard had to do was add a 100+ hour timesink to get people back? Good lord, I just don't see the reason to go back yet.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 22, 2012)

Going to be waay more then 100 hours. The XP curve is parabolic..but yeah pretty much.

http://i.imgur.com/zrpXy.png


----------



## Outback Bronze (Aug 22, 2012)

The game is way to easy now. I just killed diablo inferno myself. It represented no challenges for me. I dont even need to use the AH any more. I used to enjoy looking for items to help me proceed, now its all done and dusted. Im i the only one thats not happy with the new patches outcome?


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 22, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> The game is way to easy now. I just killed diablo inferno myself. It represented no challenges for me. I dont even need to use the AH any more. I used to enjoy looking for items to help me proceed, now its all done and dusted. Im i the only one thats not happy with the new patches outcome?



Now you just have to wait for them to patch a new and improved difficulty patch for awesome players! Followed by lots of complaining and eventually a revert to current levels.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Aug 22, 2012)

None of my personal friends logged on. None of my close internet friends logged on. 2-3 random D3 friends are on.

Seems Blizzard should've done this earlier. lol. It seems they pretty much caved in to suggestions (besides adding weapon/gear swamping).


----------



## AsRock (Aug 23, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> The game is way to easy now. I just killed diablo inferno myself. It represented no challenges for me. I dont even need to use the AH any more. I used to enjoy looking for items to help me proceed, now its all done and dusted. Im i the only one thats not happy with the new patches outcome?




With what char ?, try it by your self with a DH/..


----------



## HTC (Aug 23, 2012)

AsRock said:


> With what char ?, try it by your self with a DH/..



I'm trying a DH and managed to go all the way to the butcher (Inferno) with close to zero all res and i killed him in under 2 minutes: that's a first ever.

That vault with fire rune sure does come handy: it's sort of the DH version of wizard's poison hydra.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Aug 23, 2012)

AsRock said:


> With what char ?, try it by your self with a DH/..



Barby.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> Barby.



That means you have an OP barb to begin with. I'm still struggling in Act 3, although at least there's some progress. 744ms+ latency doesn't help either.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Aug 23, 2012)

i got 5 level Paragon, but 1000ms latency now, can't play


----------



## AsRock (Aug 23, 2012)

HTC said:


> I'm trying a DH and managed to go all the way to the butcher (Inferno) with close to zero all res and i killed him in under 2 minutes: that's a first ever.
> 
> That vault with fire rune sure does come handy: it's sort of the DH version of wizard's poison hydra.



Hell yeah Vault is a life saver for sure there is another too which un freezes and get you out of being locked in place.

But a bard gets what about 60-80% chance they will miss and DH's get a crappy Dodge that dodges shit for the most part.




Outback Bronze said:


> Barby.



It's easier for a barby, although i do agree they made it to easy and kept it way un balenced. For a example Act 1 inferno is a cake walk for a DH and wipes every thing 0 issue how ever act 2 seems to be much harder.

I think my issue might not be resistance as it's around 900+ and 1350+ with a barb. when a barb can do it even with MF gear on. But maybe i am thinking the wrong way about it by having to much dps ( 33k with MF and 36k without ) and use more armor type and such stuff + doubling my life ( 32k ) although that shits expensive if you want res with it and the games real boring with very low res as you spend more time bouncing around than helping\killing..



darkangel0504 said:


> i got 5 level Paragon, but 1000ms latency now, can't play



i be more than willing to help you though Act 1 as many times you like ..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 23, 2012)

It is going to get to easy. Every paragon level is +3 to prime stat. So at lvl50 you have +150 to your prime stat, lvl100 = 300 and that is a pretty big bonus. I am totally okay with the MF/GF but i do think adding more stats is going to make the game a little to easy. I farm act 3 with my wiz, the only thing I am going to get out of this is allowing me to swap mf/gf gear for dps.


----------



## HTC (Aug 23, 2012)

Is it me or they increased the max core stat value items can have?






It's the second time i see an item with over 400 in a core stat.

Found myself my 1st legendary with patch 1.04:


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 24, 2012)

HTC said:


> Is it me or they increased the max core stat value items can have?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120823/2012-08-23_210920.png



yeah they gave core stats on 2handed weapons a huge buff, actually might see people using them now.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2012)

HTC said:


> Is it me or they increased the max core stat value items can have?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120823/2012-08-23_202913.png
> 
> ...



Yeah seen them with 2k loh too.. still better of with sword \ shield combo from what i have seen as i seen 1h with 300+ stats too.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 24, 2012)

They did 2 things, they increases the minimum stat rolls on level 60~62 items and also boost the stats on 2-hand weapons so that they aren't always inferior to 1-handers. 
They also change the minimum stats on all newly dropped legendary items so that they aren't 99% crap.



AsRock said:


> Yeah seen them with 2k loh too.. still better of with sword \ shield combo from what i have seen as i seen 1h with 300+ stats too.


Actually for 2-handers it is actually better to go life-steal if you do enough damage.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 24, 2012)

Drops have significantly improved indeed. Got myself a good offhand at last 

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Thakkerson-6893/hero/11836492


----------



## HTC (Aug 24, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Drops have significantly improved indeed. Got myself a good offhand at last
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Thakkerson-6893/hero/11836492



Yes.

I get lvl 61 rares quite frequently and lots lvl 62 rares as well and, ofc, the lvl 63 rares drop more often.

Still, haven't found good gear, though


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL server errors, even after all these months.


----------



## razaron (Aug 24, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Going to be waay more then 100 hours. The XP curve is parabolic..but yeah pretty much.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/zrpXy.png



That's around 10.31 billion XP total...


----------



## Riotpump (Aug 24, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> LOL server errors, even after all these months.



Sadly Error 3006 has beaten me down the last 2 days....shame with GW2 so close to release.  Figured that was partly the reason for releasing the patch so soon.  They have already put out a hotfix, probably more on the way.  Maybe this is just hidden maintenance.  Good luck with that WoW pre MoP patch on the 28th.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 24, 2012)

razaron said:


> That's around 10.31 billion XP total...



Remember how long it took to hit 99 in D2...I think Blizzard is trying for the same thing. It should take a very long time.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 24, 2012)

It's taking too long to login, and when I'm connected and playing my latency's in the red.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2012)

Riotpump said:


> Sadly Error 3006 has beaten me down the last 2 days....shame with GW2 so close to release.  Figured that was partly the reason for releasing the patch so soon.  They have already put out a hotfix, probably more on the way.  Maybe this is just hidden maintenance.  Good luck with that WoW pre MoP patch on the 28th.



WOW for 2 days huh, only started for us today.



entropy13 said:


> It's taking too long to login, and when I'm connected and playing my latency's in the red.



Yeah it's been screwed up for some hours now.. Loads of people complaining about like always as there getting the 3006 error, just one thing they do forget is that it's a free service.


----------



## Riotpump (Aug 24, 2012)

AsRock said:


> WOW for 2 days huh, only started for us today.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's been screwed up for some hours now.. Loads of people complaining about like always as there getting the 3006 error, just one thing they do forget is that it's a free service.



Not complaining just stating that it's been offline for me for both the 23rd and the 24th...hence the 2days.  No reason to be an arse.  Go to the main D3 page and notice all the people with the same error.  Especially when their emergency maintenance is over and on the login screen all "looks" well.  I haven't played the game in over a month.  Just came back to check out patch 1.04.  It's not a good look that when the patch first released things were fine but that I haven't been able to play since the 22nd.  And how is it is a "free" service if the game we bought can't be played offline?  There would be no errors to even deal with if they had an offline mode.  People still figured out how to dupe weapons either way.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 24, 2012)

Riotpump said:


> No reason to be an arse.



I think you misread his post. I don't see anything in there that requires name calling.


----------



## Riotpump (Aug 24, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I think you misread his post. I don't see anything in there that requires name calling.



Nothing to misread.  No reason for him to be sarcastic and condescending to other players having real issues.  I know not everyone started getting that error at the same time, but his post implies that it just started.  Which for me is not true.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 24, 2012)

Riotpump said:


> Nothing to misread.  No reason for him to be sarcastic and condescending to other players having real issues.  I know not everyone started getting that error at the same time, but his post implies that it just started.  Which for me is not true.



It was a statement of disbelief. WOW for 2 days, it just started for me. Quit playing Mr.Defensive. You can interpret text statements with any tone you apply, so stop applying negatives and his comment suddenly isn't negative. If you notice he has been around a long time and that isn't his style. You are a forum noob, and you misread it.


----------



## Riotpump (Aug 24, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> It was a statement of disbelief. WOW for 2 days, it just started for me. Quit playing Mr.Defensive. You can interpret text statements with any tone you apply, so stop applying negatives and his comment suddenly isn't negative. If you notice he has been around a long time and that isn't his style. You are a noob, and you misread it.



If he didn't have a problem with it why do you.  I know how long he's here I didn't question his "knowledge".  Yet the same person who is calling me out for name calling, is calling me names.  My post count has nothing to do with my noobiness since I've been reading this forum for ages.  

I don't feel the need to post or login to post when plenty of others here speak how I feel with their posts. I've frequented this site for years.  I just wanted to give a heads up to the D3 clubhouse that people were still having issues since I had not seen a recent error 3006 post.  If he didn't quote me then I never would have responded.  Please take off your cape and stop trying to troll.  Back to watching the Animatrix....


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2012)

Riotpump said:


> Not complaining just stating that it's been offline for me for both the 23rd and the 24th...hence the 2days.  No reason to be an arse.  Go to the main D3 page and notice all the people with the same error.  Especially when their emergency maintenance is over and on the login screen all "looks" well.  I haven't played the game in over a month.  Just came back to check out patch 1.04.  It's not a good look that when the patch first released things were fine but that I haven't been able to play since the 22nd.  And how is it is a "free" service if the game we bought can't be played offline?  There would be no errors to even deal with if they had an offline mode.  People still figured out how to dupe weapons either way.





> WOW for 2 days huh,



It's been going on that long WOW..

.





> only started for us today.



Me and my wife just started to get it today

To the rest of the post WTF..





ZenZimZaliben said:


> I think you misread his post. I don't see anything in there that requires name calling.



So true



Riotpump said:


> Nothing to misread.  No reason for him to be *sarcastic and condescending* to other players having real issues.  I know not everyone started getting that error at the same time, but his post implies that it just started.  Which for me is not true.



There was no such thing




ZenZimZaliben said:


> It was a statement of disbelief. WOW for 2 days, it just started for me. Quit playing Mr.Defensive. You can interpret text statements with any tone you apply, so stop applying negatives and his comment suddenly isn't negative. If you notice he has been around a long time and that isn't his style. You are a noob, and you misread it.



Thanks..  Although dunno about the noob part dunno know the guy haha..


Anyways, D3 servers are down for 2 1/2 hours and back 1pm


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 24, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Thanks..  Although dunno about the noob part dunno know the guy haha..



Just going by join date. Noob isn't a bad thing. We are all noobs at one time or another. I was a noob several years ago. I am a noob at every game I started. Not a bad thing, just the term I use for beginning with little/no experience. haha. How about "New to the Forum".

You don't like my cape? I like to pretend I'm "The Batman".

So, back on topic I guess...

Is anyone else playing a CM/WW Wizard after the patch? I tried running with meteor and it just doesn't proc enough. I think WW is till viable, you just have to cast it 2x as much.


----------



## Riotpump (Aug 24, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Is anyone else playing a CM/WW Wizard after the patch? I tried running with meteor and it just doesn't proc enough. I think WW is till viable, you just have to cast it 2x as much.



Yeah it's definitely still viable.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 24, 2012)

I was reading the us.battle.net forum and came across some interesting ideas. Using the liquify rune. If the meteor gets "a" critical then it last for 8 seconds. If you are already playing a CM/WW with high crit then lobbing that into a mob is almost assured a critical, then the damage stays for 8 seconds vs 3 for other meteors, and it procs cool downs. Going to try that when I get home...if servers are back up. 

Just have a hard time spending that much AP per spell.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Aug 24, 2012)

Diablo 3 is a free service? I can play this game that I paid for offline? Woot!


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 25, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> LOL server errors, even after all these months.


The revenge of the rubber bands :shadedshu


----------



## horik (Aug 25, 2012)

i have 50€ to spend for a game,so is this game worth buying?i see that the game has some problems
Edit: nvm,i got guild wars 2


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just reached Paragon Level 1 a few minutes earlier


----------



## razaron (Aug 28, 2012)

I've started on my WD. My current tactic involves going in to the middle of a mob then using Soul Harvest, Grasp of the Dead and Sacrifice. That kills of most of the mob and the Zombie dogs all come back (Circle of Life) letting me get out of danger, assuming there is any. I doubt this will work on the higher difficulties, but damn is it fun.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 28, 2012)

I wish this is the game that came out at release though... now I gotta convince myself to play


----------



## AsRock (Aug 29, 2012)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Diablo 3 is a free service? I can play this game that I paid for offline? Woot!



B.net is free for Diablo however you cannot play it offline.



horik said:


> i have 50€ to spend for a game,so is this game worth buying?i see that the game has some problems
> Edit: nvm,i got guild wars 2



hehe, all games have their faults and i bet GW2 has it's fair share of them too.


----------



## razaron (Aug 30, 2012)

Got my first legendary after 1.0.4. The stats are quite bad, but, due to the +fire damage I'll probably keep it for awhile.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 30, 2012)

That's not that bad for the stats at that level.


----------



## razaron (Aug 30, 2012)

I was lvl29 when I got it...

EDIT: Found another legendary (Girdle of Giants).


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 30, 2012)

Hit Paragon 10 and I gotta say I am bored as hell. We need new content. I was already farming act III inferno so all these new legendaries they added are pretty much useless to me and just AH fodder. I guess I should be happy though since Borderlands II is about to get released.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 30, 2012)

I sold 120 flawless squares at 3950 each (3357 once you count in the 15% tax) which I was able to buy at around 1850gold each a month ago. That's a profit of 1507 each. lol


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 30, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Hit Paragon 10 and I gotta say I am bored as hell. We need new content. I was already farming act III inferno so all these new legendaries they added are pretty much useless to me and just AH fodder. I guess I should be happy though since Borderlands II is about to get released.



I would say PVP must come fast, or but more level, like D2... Getting D2 to 99, was kinda long... reach lv l60 is just sooo easy..


----------



## gaximodo (Aug 31, 2012)

I got banned for selling items on AH for over 20 bucks 3 days ago lol. Submitted ticket right away and haven't had any responses since then. Blizzard is too greedy now and just want my 25 bucks that's the only reason i could come up. With this kind of management and after sale services and greediness I'm not going to buy anything from them again.

Edit: Apparently i submitted my ticket to a wrong server (supposed to send to US but i sent to SEA)
but they could at least tell me it instead of letting myself to find it out right? And haven't got any responses from the US ticket too (20 hours past)

And I really don't see any point of playing without new content. And not even the 1.1 patch could bring this game back alive.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 18, 2012)

So I am assuming no one plays this since last post was on 8/30/12.

Has anyone given the new 1.05 patch a try? I uninstalled and haven't played for at least 2 months. Is it worth coming back to?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So I am assuming no one plays this since last post was on 8/30/12.
> 
> Has anyone given the new 1.05 patch a try? I uninstalled and haven't played for at least 2 months. Is it worth coming back to?



I might come back but some how I just don't think anyone cares. IMO it was a waste of money.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I might come back but some how I just don't think anyone cares. IMO it was a waste of money.



Psh. You and I and two others should do a playthrough over a weekend with characters we haven't used. Been long enough now.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I might come back but some how I just don't think anyone cares. IMO it was a waste of money.



For me not so much a waste of $ as I sold about 120M in gold when the price was around $2 per Million. Also sold several items on RMAH for a total of $65. So I was quite happy with that as it paid for the game. I continued playing/upgrading for a while and have amassed another 100m which is just sitting in my account waiting to be spent.

I hear legendaries are dropping like candy right now...so I'm tempted to get back in there.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 18, 2012)

Meh I gave up after my first play-through I may start back up sometime I'm just happy this game was only $15 for me.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nah I just really haven't bothered posting here, but I still play for a bit. Haven't played for the last few days though (busy with other games, lol), but I already got the new patch downloaded and installed.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 18, 2012)

Ive been playing a little bit. The new monster power level is good for a challenge but the standard game level (inferno) seems to be even easier now.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 18, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Nah I just really haven't bothered posting here, but I still play for a bit. Haven't played for the last few days though (busy with other games, lol), but I already got the new patch downloaded and installed.



Same here. With borderlands 2 and Torchlight 2 my attention has been else where. Borderlands just keeps pumping out the DLC too which is really awesome.

Anyway with 1.05 and legendary drop rates and Monster Levels it is starting to look attractive again.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Psh. You and I and two others should do a playthrough over a weekend with characters we haven't used. Been long enough now.



+1

I have a nicely fitted 60 that I havent used in quite a few months.


----------



## HTC (Oct 19, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Same here. With borderlands 2 and Torchlight 2 my attention has been else where. Borderlands just keeps pumping out the DLC too which is really awesome.
> 
> *Anyway with 1.05 and legendary drop rates* and Monster Levels it is starting to look attractive again.



Got 3 legendary items in one run, and that's without monster lvls. Today alone i found 4 legendary and 1 set items.


----------



## Flibolito (Oct 19, 2012)

I play about 3 times a week for a few hours, no rush right now in my opinion. This game needs the PVP.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> For me not so much a waste of $ as I sold about 120M in gold when the price was around $2 per Million. Also sold several items on RMAH for a total of $65. So I was quite happy with that as it paid for the game. I continued playing/upgrading for a while and have amassed another 100m which is just sitting in my account waiting to be spent.
> 
> I hear legendaries are dropping like candy right now...so I'm tempted to get back in there.




Prices are all over the place now too.. and  uniques are dropping left right and center but typical the real good roll ones not so often and you end up with a crap \ crap ish version of the good.

I have hat 3 Nat armor pieces drop only 1 is actually really worth anything the other 2 are worth about 1-3 mill lol.



Outback Bronze said:


> Ive been playing a little bit. The new monster power level is good for a challenge but the standard game level (inferno) seems to be even easier now.



And don't forget you can always turn that off too.



HTC said:


> Got 3 legendary items in one run, and that's without monster lvls. Today alone i found 4 legendary and 1 set items.



But were any of them high end  ?.. and not some brimstone or as i said above worth a few mill..


I will be glad when the prices settle.


----------



## HTC (Oct 19, 2012)

AsRock said:


> But were any of them high end  ?.. and not some brimstone or as i said above worth a few mill..
> 
> 
> I will be glad when the prices settle.



A unique quiver: Dead Man's Legacy.

Before this, 2 or 3 days ago, found my best item ever: Zunimassa's Pox, which i sold for 33.6 million.

Found this nice ring the same day i found the legendary items (attach): it's in the auction house and, currently, has a bid of just over 8 million with almost 7 hours to end the auction.


----------



## HTC (Oct 20, 2012)

This is probably my best item ever (attach).

@ Auction house, the only one that comes close has "only" 138 vitality and 196 dex and they're asking 90 million for it.

It's @ AH now for a starting bid of 50 million.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 20, 2012)

HTC said:


> A unique quiver: Dead Man's Legacy.
> 
> Before this, 2 or 3 days ago, found my best item ever: Zunimassa's Pox, which i sold for 33.6 million.
> 
> Found this nice ring the same day i found the legendary items (attach): it's in the auction house and, currently, has a bid of just over 8 million with almost 7 hours to end the auction.



Zuni OMG i found much of the stuff i have started to collect it for a WD in fact found 2 pieces yesterday ha.

God forbid if i even find dead mans never mind a good one.



HTC said:


> This is probably my best item ever (attach).
> 
> @ Auction house, the only one that comes close has "only" 138 vitality and 196 dex and they're asking 90 million for it.
> 
> It's @ AH now for a starting bid of 50 million.



Yeah they will settle over time. Getting crazy but what can you do and with this MP ring BS and yes i have to try making a few but with a DH it's a total b*tch lol.

Not doing to bad to tell you the truth but i have put the time in it and made shit load of money doing it lol.

Links out of date at the moment i noticed i guess blizz fell asleep a few days ago lol.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/AsRock-1110/hero/7267446


----------



## HTC (Oct 21, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Zuni OMG i found much of the stuff i have started to collect it for a WD in fact found 2 pieces yesterday ha.
> 
> God forbid if i even find dead mans never mind a good one.
> 
> ...



This Vile Ward is by far my best item: 147 million with 2H18 to end the auction


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2012)

HTC said:


> This Vile Ward is by far my best item: 147 million with 2H18 to end the auction



Holy cow 147Mill I don't see how people have so much money I have around 70,000 right now trying to sell some Gems for 170k but after the 15% I only gain about 7k Gold.


----------



## HTC (Oct 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Holy cow 147Mill I don't see how people have so much money I have around 70,000 right now trying to sell some Gems for 170k but after the 15% I only gain about 7k Gold.



Before this item, my max was Zunimassa's Pox with 33.6 million (before the 15% "tax") and, before that, a ring with 5.2 million, after "tax".

Here's hoping the "last minute bids" will be frenzy like ones 

Fingers crossed.

EDIT

Here's a pic of it @ the auction (attach).

EDIT #2

I ended up with 201.705 million: that's little less then 237.5 million before "tax" and that's over 7 times my previous max: nice


----------



## HTC (Oct 23, 2012)

Found 2 oddities yesterday and today.

1 - found the exact same item twice yesterday (attach #1), item's name included: see the item i'm equipped with and the item i have my mouse over.

2 - In the Imprisoned Angel quest, the Beacon of Light was already used and, therefore, could not be available for pick up and yet, here's a screenie of it (attach #2). I've found this in the same run where i found the same item twice (was building the NV stack) but didn't take a screenie of it then. Hint: look @ the quest i'm on.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 23, 2012)

damn. I've been thinking of coming back from the game but everytime I am near in clicking the icon,  I would suddenly realize that "D3 is boring, I'll play another game..."

I might still come back, even I have already spent around 300 hrs on it, finished inferno and has 5x lvl 60 chars


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 23, 2012)

What area are you guys finding these incredi-items? Act 3?


----------



## HTC (Oct 23, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> What area are you guys finding these incredi-items? Act 3?



Don't recall, really: i think it was in one of my Key hunting runs, but dunno which one.

Still, i've found 2 vile wards so far: i got 1.3 million for the 1st and 201 million for the 2nd so ... "almost" the same stats ...

Been finding more legendary / set items: Zunimassa's off hand (with crap stats), The Wailing Host (with so so stats), Sun Keeper (with somewhat nice stats), among others.

Found the Sun Keeper in one of the Forsaken Cemetery crypts, today.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 18, 2013)

I was just trying this out and it has like a tick stutter at 60fps vsynced.

Did anyone else have this and did you find a solution to sort it?

I have tried locking the framerate to 60 with MSI Afterburner and it helps a bit but still quite prevalent.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Is there any particular reason you use vsync?  Have you tried forcing vsync from the nv control panel?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 18, 2013)

will need to check out diablo 3 game havent been here more than half year,hopefully somethign changed to better side


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 18, 2013)

Tearing and stuttering initially with vsync off, and yep, have also tried turning off in-game vsync and forcing it through the nvcp. No joy.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 18, 2013)

Same here, changing that or the fps sliders only makes it worse.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2013)

i ran with vsync off and capped framerate to 60 or 90 FPS. try that.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 19, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i ran with vsync off and capped framerate to 60 or 90 FPS. try that.



Good idea, still the same results unfortunately. I'm seeing on the forums that it's an asset loading problem that alot of people are hit by, even some with SSDs.
There is actually alot of hate going on for Blizzard because of it 
Meh, I'll just keep it installed until they sort it, it's only the starter edition after all. I have no time to hate for it


----------



## HTC (Jan 19, 2013)

I like my tanking DH: quite funny watching barbs dying in the middle of elite mobs with me smack in the middle of them throwing my attacks, hehe.

The slight prob with my DH is that my dmg isn't good for MP6+ in parties or MP7+ soloing: can't afford to upgrade it, yet.

I can do MP10 solo and i rarely die but it takes a looooooooooong time to kill 


The funniest of all is when fighting uber siegebreaker (after uber kulle is killed): my DH's attacks all have stun on them so, when the uber grabs someone, they stay grabbed until the uber dies and that can take a long time, depending on MP lvl.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 8, 2013)

been a long time no post here 

Anyone still have issue with D3? my rig is way enought for it, I get some stutterring/low FPS, event detail at min, and I get some crazy shit lag, where my WiFI drop to 6.5mpbs instead of 144mbps (I can play BF3, GW2, SC2, without any issue online, did also Crysis 3 Alpha without any issue..)

this game is just shit optimization I think..


----------



## D007 (Feb 8, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> been a long time no post here
> 
> Anyone still have issue with D3? my rig is way enought for it, I get some stutterring/low FPS, event detail at min, and I get some crazy shit lag, where my WiFI drop to 6.5mpbs instead of 144mbps (I can play BF3, GW2, SC2, without any issue online, did also Crysis 3 Alpha without any issue..)
> 
> this game is just shit optimization I think..



Did the game die? Lol..

Did the game end up just being a flavor of the month that flopped?
I have it, tried it, hated it. Loved Diablo 2.
It was unfortunate to me.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 8, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> been a long time no post here
> 
> Anyone still have issue with D3? my rig is way enought for it, I get some stutterring/low FPS, event detail at min, and I get some crazy shit lag, where my WiFI drop to 6.5mpbs instead of 144mbps (I can play BF3, GW2, SC2, without any issue online, did also Crysis 3 Alpha without any issue..)
> 
> this game is just shit optimization I think..



New area's can course systems with HDD's to stutter time to time and the only place i have noticed bad lag is at Rakkis and i have no idea why but that bridge mainly the end part haas issue's.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah at that place I have lag, and after also.

But the game is on a Crucial M4 256gb xD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 2, 2013)

Glad to see I was right about the auction house killing the game.........I was RIGHT KURGAN.

http://www.shacknews.com/article/80928/diablo-3-revisions-to-cut-the-legs-out-from-auction


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 2, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Glad to see I was right about the auction house killing the game.........I was RIGHT KURGAN.
> 
> http://www.shacknews.com/article/80928/diablo-3-revisions-to-cut-the-legs-out-from-auction



Wonder how much money people have made by selling for cash on the AH?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 2, 2013)

This exp should be free, only way I'd reinstall the game, the released version was such a letdown.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 2, 2013)

bostonbuddy said:


> This exp should be free, only way I'd reinstall the game, the released version was such a letdown.



I play time to time not for long though i am waiting for the addon .


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 2, 2013)

Stopped playing by 1.06 iirc. I only made $10 from the RMAH too.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2013)

the expansion changes the game drastically back to what we originally wanted. should get a lot of us back into the game.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 3, 2013)

still no pvp


----------



## AsRock (Sep 3, 2013)

Mussels said:


> the expansion changes the game drastically back to what we originally wanted. should get a lot of us back into the game.



I will believe it when i see it .



bostonbuddy said:


> still no pvp



Why did they remove it ?,  when i was playing there was PvP but it's not like how it was in D2 were lame people could cheat the system and killing people who did not want to do PvP..


----------



## AsRock (Sep 19, 2013)

Late but still the AH is finally going down and it's going take until March.







We are writing tell you about an important change to Diablo III: we're going to be removing the gold and real-money auction house system from the game.

When we initially designed and implemented the auction house system, the driving goal was to provide a convenient and secure system for trades. But after much review and player feedback, it became increasingly clear that despite the benefits of the AH system and the fact that many players around the world use it, it ultimately undermines Diablo's core game play: kill monsters to get cool loot.

We're working out the details of how the auction house system will be shut down, but we wanted to share the news as soon as we made the decision in order to give everyone as much advance notice as possible. Please note that the final shutdown will occur on March 18, 2014. We will keep everyone informed as we work through this process, but feel free to check out our blog post on the subject, and stay tuned to Diablo 3.com for further details.

- The Diablo III team


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

AHAHAHA YES DIE YOU FILTHY AH. Should have happened long ago.
I already knew about this, but everybody predicted the AH would be broken, and Blizz didnt listen because they were too busy wanting to make money from it.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> AHAHAHA YES DIE YOU FILTHY AH. Should have happened long ago.
> I already knew about this, but everybody predicted the AH would be broken, and Blizz didnt listen because they were too busy wanting to make money from it.



I liked it as much as i hated it, real money should not of been included and people just got to greedy. Good thing is it should be gone before the addon comes around  YAY  .


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 19, 2013)

let's see how the trading will be after that date xD

I would like to see back, the naming game.. that was cool!


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 19, 2013)

At first I wasn't very eager to buy the Reaper of Souls expansion, since I haven't played in 6 months or so I am well behind in gear and buying new on the AH was too expensive. 

But with this implemented and coupled with Loot 2.0 I got very tempted to buy at release.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2013)

If only they'd eliminate the online only, they might get my money now.  Yeah, not gonna happen.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm okay with the RMAH going away, but I think removing the GAH is a mistake. Funny thing is games like Path Of Exile are trying to get a GAH in place because trading is so difficult and time consuming. Unless they vastly expand our storage I will end up with a lot of extra brimstone. If you thought gold selling spam was bad just wait until this happens.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I'm okay with the RMAH going away, but I think removing the GAH is a mistake. Funny thing is games like Path Of Exile are trying to get a GAH in place because trading is so difficult and time consuming. Unless they vastly expand our storage I will end up with a lot of extra brimstone. If you thought gold selling spam was bad just wait until this happens.



POE does not have gold, it uses drops, ranging from common to rare, that people use to trade with. I personally love the economy of POE. Gold was entirely useless in Diablo, they wanted to make it useful in Diablo III with the AH, and failed colossally. Just as in Diablo II, SoJ's were the REAL currency, POE uses similar tactics, and it works. They even have a POEExchange so that the economy looks after itself.
Unfortunately the end game in Diablo is shit boring, and POE gives you maps to do with random rolls.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2013)

Yup, I keep going back to PoE, enjoy it a good bit. Kinda disappointed in the Rift changes, so PoE's keeping me happy-ish


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> POE does not have gold, it uses drops, ranging from common to rare, that people use to trade with. I personally love the economy of POE. Gold was entirely useless in Diablo, they wanted to make it useful in Diablo III with the AH, and failed colossally. Just as in Diablo II, SoJ's were the REAL currency, POE uses similar tactics, and it works. They even have a POEExchange so that the economy looks after itself.
> Unfortunately the end game in Diablo is shit boring, and POE gives you maps to do with random rolls.



My point wasn't about gold. My point was about an AH. POE players, maybe not you, but look on the forums...are wanting an easier way to trade.


----------



## Horrux (Sep 19, 2013)

I just checked out the Path of Exile website and I must say, it looks much better than Diablo III, especially with the infinitely customizable skill tree... Pretty awesome.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 20, 2013)

Horrux said:


> I just checked out the Path of Exile website and I must say, it looks much better than Diablo III, especially with the infinitely customizable skill tree... Pretty awesome.



Yeah that skill tree is awesome although when they reset all thee skills i quite i never been in the mood to setup some 140 skill points.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 20, 2013)

Horrux said:


> I just checked out the Path of Exile website and I must say, it looks much better than Diablo III, especially with the infinitely customizable skill tree... Pretty awesome.



Yeah, I do enjoy the fact that if you really want, you can make a Barbarian/Paladin class that excels at wand usage, and by that I mean they actually kick ass, not just "Ok, for a paladin....". It does make it daunting when they reset the "tree" tho, gotta agree with 'Rock...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 19, 2014)

This thread is dead...time to resurrect it. I see a lot of new members online but haven't had a chance to play with everyone yet. Hows everyone doing. Loving the Grind?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2014)

I honestly stopped for a while.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 19, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I honestly stopped for a while.



I noticed you hadn't been on in a while. There are a bunch of new members that aren't mentioned in this thread. Did you get your SoJ?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 19, 2014)

A lot of new none season chars got a few of them to go season or at least have leveled chars now .


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 19, 2014)

I still do not see any point in playing seasons. Leveling yet another toon to 70 just to start the grind is literally the worst part of the game IMO.

I have been having a lot of fun pushing Greater Rifts and leveling gems.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I still do not see any point in playing seasons. Leveling yet another toon to 70 just to start the grind is literally the worst part of the game IMO.


Yeah....this.

I agree fully.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 19, 2014)

Need to start running Greater Rifts and get us on the leader boards.

Need a Tiki WD with SMK, A zDPS Monk or Crusader, 1 Sentry DH, and 1 Firedawn Wiz. That would get us to GR45+.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 19, 2014)

I run every so often for a change of pace waiting for seasons 2 to open...   I keeping looking for off hand weapon set piece for my monk. Maybe run a Demon Hunter in next season or wiz-bang.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 19, 2014)

Monk will be OP next season, or it's looking that way on PTR.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 19, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I still do not see any point in playing seasons. Leveling yet another toon to 70 just to start the grind is literally the worst part of the game IMO.
> 
> I have been having a lot of fun pushing Greater Rifts and leveling gems.



If that's your view you wont be playing the new monk but how it is now in seasons ?.

I actually have more fun finding gear levelings it's when you found most or basically all but one item the game gets really annoying, like the elusive SMK, which typically if you don't find it with in the 1st 400 para levels you probably will not find it lol.

I have so many hours in with the wd i have only seen it drop twice one time being for a low level and once in the current PTR after the bonus time.  Sure blizz say the really rare items will drop more often but they give no %'s so  them saying it don't mean shit really.

And a shame what happened to the conduits too as they been nefted so much they are pointless now, however it's correct for it be that way in GR's i guess but dam it kills the fun.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 20, 2014)

I am very about the conduits in Greater Rifts. I take that more seriously and conduits where just a way to cheese through a rift.


----------



## HTC (Dec 20, 2014)

AsRock said:


> If that's your view you wont be playing the new monk but how it is now in seasons ?.
> 
> I actually have more fun finding gear levelings it's when you found most or basically all but one item the game gets really annoying, like the elusive SMK, which typically if you don't find it with in the 1st 400 para levels you probably will not find it lol.
> 
> ...



Assuming SMK is about as rare as TnT gloves, don't despair, dude: i've found 4 of those gloves already, with 1 of them being from Kadala.

About them conduits pylons, they were under the influence of a power pylon when they nerfed it ... it was @ lvl 9000 before and now, it doesn't even reach lvl 10 ... totally overkill nerfing, IMO. It was too powerfull, but now it's a complete joke. Dunno if it's different for light builds but for non-light builds, it really is 

EDIT

To put it into persperctive just how powerfull a conduit pylon was, check this video @ about 14:40 and check how much time the dude had to finish the grift:










I'm assuming it's power is exacerbated by the fact the dude's using a light build, but i'm not 100% sure of this.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't feel bad for the nerf on conduits. I think they should be removed totally from greater rifts. Greater rifts are supposed to be about best geared and best skill. Conduits ruined that. Now its a matter of finding a high 45+ GR that has a conduit which IMO is a cheese way to complete a greater rift.


----------



## HTC (Dec 20, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I don't feel bad for the nerf on conduits. I think they should be removed totally from greater rifts. Greater rifts are supposed to be about best geared and best skill. Conduits ruined that. Now its a matter of finding a high 45+ GR that has a conduit which IMO is a cheese way to complete a greater rift.



I'm OK with the fact it was nerfed: what i'm not OK with is by how much.

Actually, channeling pylons can be just as bad: the other day i got a shield pylon and a channeling pylon with 2 seconds of each other. Killed 4 or 5 elite packs with them, with 2 of the packs being reflect dmg (in PTR).


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Dec 20, 2014)

SolarStone#1886
I play a lot add me anyone.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2014)

i feel no reward from grinding. i get no fun from it anymore, other than legendary loot drops - and when they're often crap for my character, i lost interest in the game.

replayability just isnt there for me.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 20, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i feel no reward from grinding. i get no fun from it anymore, other than legendary loot drops - and when they're often crap for my character, i lost interest in the game.
> 
> replayability just isnt there for me.



One of the few things keeping my interest is Greater Rifts and ladder rankings. Once you get in teh top 1000 it's an accomplishment. Then you want to do better and then you want to get on 2p, 3p, and 4p rank boards. Multi can be a lot of fun when running GRs on mumble/teamspeak.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 20, 2014)

HTC said:


> Assuming SMK is about as rare as TnT gloves, don't despair, dude: i've found 4 of those gloves already, with 1 of them being from Kadala.
> 
> About them conduits pylons, they were under the influence of a power pylon when they nerfed it ... it was @ lvl 9000 before and now, it doesn't even reach lvl 10 ... totally overkill nerfing, IMO. It was too powerfull, but now it's a complete joke. Dunno if it's different for light builds but for non-light builds, it really is
> 
> ...





ZenZimZaliben said:


> I don't feel bad for the nerf on conduits. I think they should be removed totally from greater rifts. Greater rifts are supposed to be about best geared and best skill. Conduits ruined that. Now its a matter of finding a high 45+ GR that has a conduit which IMO is a cheese way to complete a greater rift.



Dunno about best skilled as you can play D3 for ever and not find some thing. TnT i have had  my fair share of them they are no were near as hard to find even more so though Kalada due to price.

BUT GR's are just annoying as it's not just the conduits that help others do better, GR's are very fair from fair from the very start as trails don't go by how many you pass but how fast you do one so chars like the DH can get way higher lvl trails than most classes even if you cannot do them were as with a WD you get screwed totally and have to keep doing GR's to get to a trail number more fitting.

Gr's are pretty crappy anyways as there should be more T levels higher than 6 for sure as not everyone has a ego to fill.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 20, 2014)

Like every game out there, D3, Neverwinter, DDO, WoW, ESOL, SWTOR there is that random gear drop factor. You can game/farm an area for weeks/months for a specific item and not get it and then the first time you help a friend level up in the same area it drops for him. I remember Lord of destruction from D2 and farming for specific items until I was bleary eyed at 4AM. Some luck, some timing, and some work.  I would like to farm the keywardens and run infernal machines to make the hellfire items but I can not find groups to do those or they are so far and few between it gets boring.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 20, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Dunno about best skilled as you can play D3 for ever and not find some thing. TnT i have had  my fair share of them they are no were near as hard to find even more so though Kalada due to price.
> Gr's are pretty crappy anyways as there should be more T levels higher than 6 for sure as not everyone has a ego to fill.



Yes of course gear matters, it's a grind game... While you might not make it to the top of the list with bad gear it does take different skills then just running standard rifts. So equally geared players, with equal rifts, the better player will win out. 

The ego to fill remark is pretty off base.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 20, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yes of course gear matters, it's a grind game... While you might not make it to the top of the list with bad gear it does take different skills then just running standard rifts. So equally geared players, with equal rifts, the better player will win out.
> 
> The ego to fill remark is pretty off base.



But if you don't find say a furnace you are not going get on that list and for the typically lower for a pet build a smk is a must or you not going get on it either.

Still my point the gr's are fixed you have to do way more grinding with a WD than any other char ( dunno about bard they are annoying to play lol ).

My WD is already hitting 1.5 - 2.88m damage.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I honestly stopped for a while.


same here ... 


Mussels said:


> i feel no reward from grinding. i get no fun from it anymore, other than legendary loot drops - and when they're often crap for my character, i lost interest in the game.
> 
> replayability just isnt there for me.


pretty much that


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 20, 2014)

AsRock said:


> But if you don't find say a furnace you are not going get on that list and for the typically lower for a pet build a smk is a must or you not going get on it either.
> 
> Still my point the gr's are fixed you have to do way more grinding with a WD than any other char ( dunno about bard they are annoying to play lol ).
> 
> My WD is already hitting 1.5 - 2.88m damage.



2.88m or 2.88b? If that is the case you should be running GR36+. I'm running GR33 on my WD, rheno flayer pet build. Yes to get in the top 500 your gonna need a smk or a furnace.  WD is no harder than any of the others. Competitive DH needs M6+TnT+Kinder+Quiver.

Why don't you build a TikiDoc and we can run some GR's, you have a SMK right?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 20, 2014)

I play only seasons or i am sure we would be having a few games still.  Seem to be stuck at GR32 and GR33 gets you in the top 500 in seasons.

And as i said I got one in PTR which is pointless and i got a low level one which i got rid off as it was just as pointless and i did not even find that one lol.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 21, 2014)

Well when the season ends our SMK will be transferred to live.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 21, 2014)

I have stopped too. Waiting for Season 2 tbh. Love seasons, the competitive nature of it compels me.  I managed to get to rank 326 solo grift on the first season with my wizz  . Plus, my strong chars are all on Season 1, my normal chars are very sad and weak  I want them in normal to play with everyone.

Anyone add me, LightningJR#1157


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 22, 2014)

Finally got my DH fully geared for trials. Can now run trials for my wiz and have got 38 - 42 Keys. Woot! Should have done this a long time ago especially since patch will change DH.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, unless you can get used to how to play a barb the DH is the way to go for easy \ high trails for sure.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't even have a barb at level 70. Used to have a HC barb at 70...used to...


----------



## flmatter (Dec 22, 2014)

I am actually looking forward to seasons 2. Just because reading what you guys have posted about gameplay and such, I can make some changes with a new toon. If they make the monk op, like earlier discussions. I will roll a monk and prolly another wiz for fun.   I know somewhere in earlier posts I posted my toon name and #, add me as a friend. I will definitely run trials or gear runs or infernal machines. I like the harder content, work to beat to something not just steam roll it. Although sometimes steamrolling is a nice break.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah crackerjack, if he is even around anymore, isn't updating the first post with members.

zenzim#1893 - add me, or if u see me in game message me.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 31, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah crackerjack, if he is even around anymore, isn't updating the first post with members.
> 
> zenzim#1893 - add me, or if u see me in game message me.



Finally got my DH geared out. Now able to pretty much always make 39 - 43 trial keys. With a little tweaking I am sure I can get 45, although I have no character capable of running that high in single player. Think my wiz is going to max out at 41/42 and 42 if I get a sweet zombie rift. I suppose if I got a zombie rift and a conduit at RG I could complete a 43...but I doubt it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am two more boxes to getting my hell ring! Can I invite people before I go into the portal for help? Or is it a solo thing?


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 31, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am two more boxes to getting my hell ring! Can I invite people before I go into the portal for help? Or is it a solo thing?



You can have a full party for the fight. On T6 the piece always drops too. Not sure if it does on lower Torment levels.



If anyone wants help in Season 1, need leveling, etc.. I can help. I'm looking to start playing again and I like helping ppl.

LightningJR#1157


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 31, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am two more boxes to getting my hell ring! Can I invite people before I go into the portal for help? Or is it a solo thing?



Are you talking about the hellfire ring or the amulet?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 31, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Are you talking about the hellfire ring or the amulet?


The ring.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 31, 2014)

Doing it just to do it?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 31, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am two more boxes to getting my hell ring! Can I invite people before I go into the portal for help? Or is it a solo thing?



Get the amu not the ring, and full party like said but watch out for the war one it can rip you up if your not prepared for it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 13, 2015)

Patch 2.1.2 is being released today, in USA.


----------



## HTC (Jan 13, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Patch 2.1.2 is being released today, in USA.



Tomorrow in Europe??


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 13, 2015)

HTC said:


> Tomorrow in Europe??



From what I have read it sounds like tomorrow unless we experience a bunch of issues.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 13, 2015)

YES!  Looking forward to it! Time to farm those ancients.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 13, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> YES!  Looking forward to it! Time to farm those ancients.



LOL Good Luck with that, 650 ( although the 1st 200 were done with DH ) paragon levels here and still no SMK in fact the same deal with a bunch of people who started early paragons with another char.

When the new season starts in 3 weeks i be starting with a WD hopefully it will solve my issue as i started with a DH for S1 and find all i ever needed for it in the 1st 300 paragon lvls.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 13, 2015)

AsRock said:


> LOL Good Luck with that, 650 ( although the 1st 200 were done with DH ) paragon levels here and still no SMK in fact the same deal with a bunch of people who started early paragons with another char.



Drop rate for SMK, Furnace, SoJ, Unity, and other very rare legendaries have been increased.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 30, 2015)

have not logged in a while.  Season 2 start yet?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 30, 2015)

Not yet...very soon. Patch 2.1.2 came out and several small hotfixes.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 30, 2015)

Season 1 ends the 3rd of Feb. Season 2 starts Feb 13th. Get ready


----------



## Drone (Sep 2, 2015)

Just bought Diablo 3 + RoS and installed 2.3. Completed Hardcore Demon Hunter's campaign and got my character buried  Lol That happens because I always play alone.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey, after 7 month hiatus on this thread it's good to see D3 is still being played 
I might pop in one of these weekends, but I'm completely casual player


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm going to resurrect this thread. Season 25 is starting and I see we do have active players in the TPU Clan. Anyone interested in playing COOP? @flmatter and I played the last season, managed to get into the 2 player leader board. So looking to push this season and try to hit GR150. Made it to GR 144 on solo wiz, and 146 in 4p coop in season 24.

Crazy this thread is 6 years old and DIablo 3 is still going pretty strong.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

It's because D4 keeps getting pushed back. They re-released D2 but I never want to see another rune again. I still play D3 enough to finish the season challenges, and they're nerfing the wiz starting next season (50% cut in damage to the firebird build). I play other games but when you've beaten every game you have you can still grind away on D3.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 9, 2021)

I haven't logged into my D3 acct in ages. Are there many in the tpu clan?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 9, 2021)

20+, probably 10+ active.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 9, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I'm going to resurrect this thread. Season 25 is starting and I see we do have active players in the TPU Clan. Anyone interested in playing COOP? @flmatter and I played the last season, managed to get into the 2 player leader board. So looking to push this season and try to hit GR150. Made it to GR 144 on solo wiz, and 146 in 4p coop in season 24.
> 
> Crazy this thread is 6 years old and DIablo 3 is still going pretty strong.


yup  going to do a hard push this season   last season was a lot of fun and I curious about these soul shards now. From what I have read they look good.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> It's because D4 keeps getting pushed back. They re-released D2 but I never want to see another rune again. I still play D3 enough to finish the season challenges, and they're nerfing the wiz starting next season (50% cut in damage to the firebird build). I play other games but when you've beaten every game you have you can still grind away on D3.



Yeah they F;ed the wizard. Now the only viable FB build is spectral blades, and it's okay. After the season ended but before the patch my Mirror Image build could do 138 (no ethereal) and after the patch my Blade FB can go to 131. Pretty BS! I am going to play DHunter season 25. I always liked a Sentry Build. People are pushing 145+ in non-season so season should be 150 easy'ish. Also Saders are strong again with Bombardment. Necro is strong too with Corpse Bomb.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 9, 2021)

I kinda skipped S24 cause for whatever reason it introduced a serious random freezing issue in my game and killed 2 of my HC chars so I ditched the season/game till S25.

Did some test runs yesterday in NS to see if its still around and it seems to be gone, might be fixed or maybe its cause I changed GPU since but either way I'm gonna give S25 a go.
Gonna go for Marauder DH cause they brought back the auto sentry version of the set like old times and I missed that.  

I'm a 100% SSF 'HC' player tho so I'm not joining any party related thing, usually I play around 60-100 hours/season untill I have my Augmented gear then do a GR push then put down the game till next season or so.
Depending on my mood and if no freezing issue then I might play a second char this time around just to make use of this OP Season theme.
That and this might be my last Season for a very long time, there will be some new game relases around spring that I'm interested in and I won't bother with D3 that time for sure.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 9, 2021)

I hadn't played prior to season 24 since 2019! Finished most of my games so figured I would revisit D3. Man the power creep is insane. GR90 used to be hard to do, now it's almost trivial.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 9, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I hadn't played prior to season 24 since 2019! Finished most of my games so figured I would revisit D3. Man the power creep is insane. GR90 used to be hard to do, now it's almost trivial.



Yup its crazy how far its gone but hey its an old game so I don't mind.  _'In the first Seasons I did like GR 40-50s and such but those were different times'_
So far the highest I've done was GR 132 in S22 with a Bone Spear Necro so I'm wondering how much higher I can go this time with all this extra power. _'Naturally Paragon/main stat holds me back anyway since I only solo'_

I did play the original Marauder Sentry build back in the days and that was a fun build imo so its gonna be nostalgic for me.

Inna mystic ally Monk is also completely busted so I might play that as a secondary char if the game wont have issues on my end.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I kinda skipped S24 cause for whatever reason it introduced a serious random freezing issue in my game and killed 2 of my HC chars so I ditched the season/game till S25.
> 
> Did some test runs yesterday in NS to see if its still around and it seems to be gone, might be fixed or maybe its cause I changed GPU since but either way I'm gonna give S25 a go.
> Gonna go for Marauder DH cause they brought back the auto sentry version of the set like old times and I missed that.
> ...


The lag is real, since covid started internet gaming has become worse due to insane demand, I can game lag free between midnight and 6am but play during the day? That's the reason I don't play hardcore, I'd just be a victim of lag.



ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah they F;ed the wizard. Now the only viable FB build is spectral blades, and it's okay. After the season ended but before the patch my Mirror Image build could do 138 (no ethereal) and after the patch my Blade FB can go to 131. Pretty BS! I am going to play DHunter season 25. I always liked a Sentry Build. People are pushing 145+ in non-season so season should be 150 easy'ish. Also Saders are strong again with Bombardment. Necro is strong too with Corpse Bomb.


I'm sad since I only recently started playing wiz and firebird was my favorite build. I keep playing demon hunter, want to re-make a shadow build next season due to changes to the build, haven't used it since gears of dreadlands was released but still have a non-season guy with mostly primals for that build.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> The lag is real, since covid started internet gaming has become worse due to insane demand, I can game lag free between midnight and 6am but play during the day? That's the reason I don't play hardcore, I'd just be a victim of lag.



Its not really a lag/latency issue to speak of, an old issue thats been around for years but until S24 it did not affect me so I was safe playing HC for the most part. _'my inet connection in the past ~2 years was reliable enough to play HC and the group Lag doesn't happen for me obviously'_

This issue straight out freezes the entire game client for 5-10 seconds and that killed my Mirror Image Firebird Wizard through 3 cheat deaths so yea fun stuff.
Using a ghetto mod _'Fmod'_ to completely disable every sound in the game client kinda fixed it but meh I just lost my mood to play after losing 2 chars to that thing.

At first I thought it was only affecting MI Firebird but then it also happened on my LoD WoL Monk so I just noped out of the Season/Game till now.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

I always hated seasons, i hate grinding only to *lose* things at the end or re-do it from the start 

Diablo 2 remastered is right up my alley, already smashed through it with two characters (normal) - probably need a new thread for that. but LORDY are the new graphics amazing


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I always hated seasons, i hate grinding only to *lose* things at the end or re-do it from the start
> 
> Diablo 2 remastered is right up my alley, already smashed through it with two characters (normal) - probably need a new thread for that. but LORDY are the new graphics amazing



Some of my old D2 friends tried to lure me back recently but nah, ~7 years of D2 in my younger _'school_' days was more than enough for me so I said no thanks. 
That and I just can't stomach those droprates anymore, graphics are really pretty I will give it that + some of the quality of life changes are nice.

Been a ladder/season type of player ever since D2 ladders were a thing, dunno I just get burned out/bored otherwise.
Fresh start brings me back even if not for long term.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

D2R has done something amazing with the graphics, i went a flame sorc (i was always a cold snob and wanted to go lightning) because OH MY GOD THE FIRE EFFECTS ARE GODDAMN AMAZING
Having those dark caves lit up by the fireballs and seeing the shadows render so perfectly, reflecting off water puddles and such - and the animations match refresh rate, so i'm seeing it all at 165Hz/FPS.

I cant record it or show people how amazeballs it is cause youtube only does 60FPS. It's just incredible what they've done, while keeping the gameplay 99% the same (The new patch added quick cast spells, fixing the worst UI problems D2 had)


----------



## Super XP (Dec 28, 2021)

I just got back into it. My main character was supposedly deleted for some reason. It's been about 5-6 years from last I played. Anyhow I'm back to Level 70+ 70. 
I play alone or withy kid.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 29, 2021)

I managed to get into top 200 on DH solo this season and am pushing GR's in groups now. Marauder DH solo is really strong, but as a zDPS in group, it's crazy the amount of damage you add to the party. Like 250%+ pure multiplicative damage. When that Monk usually hits for 40T solo, he can hit 1.2 Quadrillion with a moderately geared zDPS DH. Solo I am crit'ing for 40-50T.


----------

